# Abroadies Chat 2005



## Ruth

As per Jennifer's suggestions, here is the start for our Girlies Abroad section so that we can keep better track of who is up to what and when going out, that sort of thing. Look forward to hearing all about people's experiences.
   for everyone!!!!
Best Wishes,

Ruth

Nice one ruth xxx so far we have.................... looking forward to loads of gossip xxx Tinks 


*Name, location, tx, where you are up to*

Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04  
tinks78, Dubai, ICSI, BFP Edd02/08/05  
MARTEEN, Spain, Donor Eggs, BFP edd 05/09/05  
NattKatt, Tasmania AUS, ICSI/IVF, BFP edd 18/08/05  
Alice Helyar, USA/IVF, donor sperm/IUI?/IVF, start Feb  
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE,  
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, Downregging  
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb  
Alyo, barbados, ICSI, starting March  
Buzz, Barcelona, tx??, starting Feb  
Lizzie, Brussels, tx??, starting Feb/March  
KathyC, Instute Marques ,IVF/DE, BFP edd ??  ,
fin, cornells NY, tx??, Starting May  5th,
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , awaiting start date  ,


----------



## Fin

Morning Ruth,

What a great idea.

To start us off then a little bit about me:

Live in South Wales and married to my wonderful DH for nearly 2 years of which all have been spent TTC.

My DH was diagnosed with azoospermia in June 03 and following Tese at the Bridge Centre in London no sperm was found.

We are now going to Cornells for Microdisection Tese at the end of the year with Peter Schlegel and have our initial appointment with him at the end of May.

That's basically it and every night I pray for a miracle.

Lol to everyone.

Fin


----------



## Lisa

well here we are our very own abroad board !!

I live in Dubai and was had ICSi at Dubai fertility centre which is part of the London fertility centre..  my first et and whooopie it worked.. it took some heartaches to get there but we are so there now xxx my Dh had a tesa and I still have 13 frosties in the freezer!!

I wish everyone the best of luck and loads of   coming your way from the middle east xxx


----------



## Fin

Hi Tinks,

Sorry think I may have been a little vague with our treatment.  My DH is having Microdisection Tese with Peter Schlegel and then we move on to ICSI if they find sperm.  We have our initial appointment 31 May 05 and then will start treatment in Sept 2005.

Do you mind me asking what made you choose Dubai or do you actually live there.  Also sorry but what was the reason for your DH needing Tese?

Hope I have not been too nosy.

Lol

Fin


----------



## Lisa

Hi Fin.....
My dh had to have a tesa because he had a vasectomy 18 years ago.. ther eis quite a big age difference he is 50 this year and well I am 27!!!

I live in Dubai and have done for the last 3 years.. I have one ds who will be 9 this year... and I am loving every moment of life... xxx


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

Can I join you here.  I am having IVF with DE at IVI Barcelona.  I have been on progynova for 8 days now and going for a scan tomorrow to see how I am getting on.  Not sure when EC or ET will be but I guess it will be sometime next week .

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Lisa

Hi Indianna xxx

how exciting you must keep us posted on whats happening!! and also let me know when you have dates and I will modify the list!!!

wow we are starting to become a big abroad family!!!!

I will update the list on this page from now on, so let me know what you want updated.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## dianeh

hi all

would love to be part of girlie's abroad, nice to no others are also away from friends and family and i am not alone,

just found out yesterday our first icsi failed, but do wish to try again will be speaking with our doctor next week, so will find out when we can go again my DH would do it today if he could hes a great one 
luv Di


----------



## Bel

Hi all,

Can I join in too. We have been ttc for 8 years & had our 4th IVF cancelled last month due to 'poor response'. We have now decided to go for Egg Donation with Ruth at the CERAM. We are having blood tests at the moment. Can't wait to get things started. Will keep you informed,

Good Luck to everyone,

Belle,x


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone...

any views on this ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,22773.0.html

Thanks..


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Everyone !  Thanks for starting the thread Ruth  

I am downregging and starting to feel the effects of not being on HRT (been on it for over 10 years now) - nearly cried today because a button on my shirt kept coming undone !    Up and down like a yoyo !  Wanted smash some of our glasses up because they are too tall for dishwasher.  Our dog is avoiding me like the plague   

I went out with a good friend today for lunch and we wondered if I would have cravings for seafood, spanish wine and paella !!!!!!!!!!!!!    Who knows !  

Also confessed to someone at work about my tx when I had vowed not to tell    She had problems conceiving too and I just couldn't shut my mouth before the whole lot came pouring out !  Ooops  

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi to everyone    but especially to KathyC who is testing on the 19th    Good luck - I will be checking to see how you are doing xx

Love to you all
Jennifer xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girlies,

Ruth - Could I be added to the list.  I am going to the IM in Barcelona.  I started a short IVF cycle (without DE) on Sunday.  I'm going in for scan and blood test Mon 21st to see where we go from there.

Indianna - I'm hoping to be in Barcelona next week.  Probably the end of the week, depending on Monday's results.  We might cross paths.  

Jennifer - I agree about craving Spanish food.  I just love it.  I also agree about the emotions.  I thought I wasn't having any side effects but I've been crying like a waterfall.  Things that normally don't get me going I'm in floods.  

Fin - I grew up in upstate New York and went to Syracuse University not too far from Cornell.  May is a beautiful time of year to be in that part of the world.  

Tinks - What's it like in Dubia?  I've known a few people who recently vacation there and really enjoyed it.

Belle - Good luck with yr blood tests and hope things move as quickly as you would like them too.  

KathyC - Good luck on Sat.  Sending you keep put thoughts   I spoke to Lurdana at IM on Tuesday and she said that they had 3 pregancies that day!  

Diane - Sorry to hear your first ICSI failed.    When will you know when you can have your next tx?

I know it's been discussed elsewhere but I feel it's especially relevant here as we are going abroad (or live abroad) for tx.  Have you tell work? Jennifer you said you told a workmate in a similar position. Have you told work about tx?

I've not made any secret of the fact that dh and I would like to start a family but that's about it.  I have told two friends (one is one of my very closest friend) who I work with but not my manager.  I'm going to take holiday for tx and not say anything.  It's convienent that dh does work in Barcelona, he works in the music industry, to cover the story. I'm not a very good liar, in fact I'm terrible, blushing, the whole thing.  So going there fits his work pattern and I don't have to make things up.

x,
AlmaMay


----------



## alyjo

Hi All

Just wanted to give an update on our progress:
Started downregging on Sunday  but feel ok so far. Starting my stims and heparin next week and just looking forward to getting away at this stage. Flying to Barbados on the 1st March - only 12 days to go!!
Will keep you informed  


Alyjo


----------



## dianeh

Hi All 

Well still waiting for AF to come clinic has told me i will know it when it comes, great what a treat i think that it will really hit me then, our doc want to have a chat with us but i want to deal with one thing at a time, get the AF out the way and find out what went wrong,i think it because i ohss twice and ended up on a drip not nice i can tell you got so bloated.

My DH says he would do it all again tomorrow he is so sweet i know it was hard for him to he had to  do 90 days of gonal f, bless so he was of the beer for so long and he did it i really am proud of him.

thanks for the message almamay, 

look forward to hearing everyones news 
take care all sending hugs and      
love Di


----------



## Jennifer

Just a quickie from me - AlmaMay, I have not told work about tx.  I have only been there a few weeks.  I am taking time off as holiday.  I shall point out that we are not definate about dates as we have to get a last minute cheapy holiday as they don't pay me enough


----------



## Lisa

*Name, location, tx, where you are up to*

Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04 
tinks78, Dubai, ICSI, BFP Edd02/08/05 
MARTEEN, Spain, Donor Eggs, BFP edd 05/09/05  
NattKatt, Tasmania AUS, ICSI/IVF, BFP edd 18/08/05  
Alice Helyar, USA/IVF, donor sperm/IUI?/IVF, start Feb 
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, 
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, Downregging 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb 
Alyo, barbados, ICSI, starting March 
Buzz, Barcelona, tx??, starting Feb 
Lizzie, Brussels, tx??, starting Feb/March 
KathyC, Instute Marques ,IVF/DE, testing 19th 
fin, cornells NY, tx??, Starting May 5th
AlmaMay, IM Barcelona, IVF, awaiting scan 
dianeh, Singapore , ICSI, awaiting af + follow up ,

Anymore updates please let me know here.. I will be locking the other list thread as 2 is just way beyond me to keep up with!!

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Lisa

Morning everyone xxx

jennifer31 xxx LMAO at your dog!!! it is annoying when yoru button keeps coming undone!!! 

Diane xxx sorry to hear about yoru last Icsi... heres    thoughts for you follow up and for af appearing soon, let me know if you want an af dance!!!

Kathy xxx OMG how quick has our 2ww gone not for you I am sure!!! sending you loads of     for tomorrow will be waiting for your news xxx

Alma May xxx I have added you to the list please let me know if there is any alterations xxx

alyjo xxx hope you dr goes smoothly!!!

well catch up with you later ... life here is fantastic cant believe how quick this pregnancy is going I have to admit I am pretty organised i have the pram and cot and stuff already couldnt resist the sales!!! went to the pub last night and had 2 wines and sodas and OMG I was slaughtered think I will stay well away!!! feel like Caja today!!! Bena wasnt to keen on the life act either.. either that or it was doing so sort of disco jiving!! felt like I had a washing machine on fast spin in my belly!!!

Love to you all and please let me know of any updates to the list xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Tinks - You party animal !!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa

Well jennifer I do try!!!! not got much done today I went to make the bed seeing as I am without a maid and ended up getting back into it!!! Had 3 baths so far cos I like to sleep in there too!!! just going to cook dinner.. and guess what its tapas tonight with spanish chicken and potatoe tortilla and papas verudas!!

well must pretend to be awake...


----------



## Lisa

this is for you Kathy xxx


----------



## dianeh

Morning All 

Well AF came last night like a bolt of lightning and my god they were right that i would no when i came bad night cramps and upset tummy think it was a mix of feelings now knowing it is over,
i will go to the clinic on the 2nd want to be in a good frame of mind to find out when we can go again, that the great thing overseas we can pick when we want  an appointment and not have to wait till they can fit us in  

Tinks want to ask were you first time lucky with the icsi, were in the same boat with our DH.

Well take care all 

love Di


----------



## AlmaMay

A quick one.

I just finished a night shift and wanted to wish Kathy good luck for later today  

x,
AlmaMay

p.s. and thank you for your kind offer of info for Barcelona.


----------



## KathyC

Hi AlmaMay,

Couldn't sleep all night and just read your post and your kindness has made me cry.  I am soooooooooo anxious and fearful of more disappointment.  It's hard not to live the feelings before the event.  I have no signs of pregnancy whatsoever.

Tinks: Now I'm laughing having just scrolled down and seen your posts.  AF Dance?  I can't imagine what that looks like.  Thanks for your lovely positive post it has cheered me up.  I find this the only place to come to get what I need from women who understand.

Diane: I am so sorry for your BFN and AF I always feel AF is as bad as the test result for some reason and despite the BFN I always feel it isn't over till the AF.  I do feel for you.  Look after yourself and only do what you and dh want to do for the next few days put yourselves first.

I have a plan if I get a BFN today. I shall be straight on the plane to Barcelona to have the two frosties put in asap.

Roll on 3pm when I get the results.

Thank you all again for being there.
Love Kathy


----------



## dianeh

hi Kathy 

Good luck today fingers are crossed for you, praying for a  and no  

Sending lots of      your way 

Love Di


----------



## Lisa

Good luck today Kathy xxx


----------



## Indianna

Just a quickie to wish Kathy loads of luck for 3pm today.       

Will catch up later
Love Indianna xx


----------



## buzz

Dear Di

Very sorry to hear your news - big hug to you and your dh this weekend.  As you say - great with getting new appts in this millenium abroad....

Kathy - thinking of you today..... 

lol
buzz


----------



## KathyC

Hello everyone,

I have just heard back from the clinic and my Beta HCG shows a BFP of 314      I couldn't believe it.  I had been crying all day because I really thought it would be another BFN.  When we got to the hospital this morning I did not want get out of the car to go in to have my blood taken I sat there for ages dreading the whole thing crying.

I am still emotional and shocked and don't know what to do.  We have wanted this for so long and now it's happened it's a bit OMG.  It's not really sunk it yet.

What I do accept though and find overwhelming was all the good luck wishes you all sent me.  It's as though you carried me through and when I had no hope you all gave it to me.  

Thank you so much 
Love Kathy


----------



## Ruth

Fabulous news, Kathy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          
So happy for you!!
Take care of yourself!
Love, Ruth


----------



## daisyg

Hi Kathy,


Congratulations, this is wonderful news.  I'm starting a donor egg cycle soon (hopefully) and your news is just fantastic.

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Hooray!

Daisy
xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Dear Kathy,

x

I'm so pleased, beyond words.  Enjoy.

x,
AM


----------



## caron

Kathy congratulations , sooooooooo pleased for you, we have been waiting on the donor thread to hear this news  and its wonderfull gives us all hope again

love caron xxx


----------



## dianeh

Dear Kathy 


wonderful news so pleased for you and your Dh

       

Love Di


----------



## Lisa

Kathy xxx 
       
*
CONGRATULATIONS​*
Bloody fantastic !!!!


----------



## KathyC

Good Morning all,

Thank you all soooooo much for your kind wishes.  I know it can be upsetting at different times to hear of BFP's but I hope it gives you hope because we were almost at the end of our journey and had nothing left to try.  It really takes a lot of courage to go to the lenghts we do and put ourselves through these gruelling ordeals.

Di thanks for your post at this hard time I'm thinking of you and your dh xx

Love to you all
Kathy


----------



## dianeh

hi Kathy

just wanted to say thanks but its so great to hear all of the      if it has not worked for me or others thats why we are here to share our ups and downs,

seeing  the   tells us it does work and to never give up hope, i will look forward to hearing how you are doing so keep us posted, 

on wards and up wards from here on out, 

love to all 

Di


----------



## Lisa

HI everyone xxx

Kathy xxx you are a sweetie, but please as Diane said its others getting BFP that gives others the inspiration to go on and to continue to ahve faith in tx, the Tx rollercoaster is one of many ups and downs and we have and can be exciting and frightening at the same time, thats why we are all here holding each others hands and giving strenght and encouragment to others xxx enjoy your BFP, as we will all look forward rto hearing of your progress.

Dianeh xxx I have jus read your profile and seen that we share near enough the same tx reasons!! dh cant have his vasectomy reversed so we had Icsi.... the first cycle I had OHSS and all embies had to be frozen, none survived the thaw so didnt get my fet either... anyway to cut a long story short 3rd icsi cycle 1st transfer and then my BFP, I love Dubai and have lived here for coming up 3 years..

Anyway enough waffel !!!


----------



## Bel

Kathy,

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Enjoy, you deserve it!!!

Love & Best Wishes,
Belle,x


----------



## Lisa

hey Bel  been looking for you can I have you details to put on to our abroad list

xxx thanks honey


----------



## Bel

Hi Tinks,

Love your posts!! Wonderful news about Kathy. We have been to London for the weekend and have only just got back. I've dropped the bags and logged on quick to see Kathy's news. Fantastic!!

We are hoping to start treatment with Donor Eggs asap. We are just going through all the tests needed at the moment. We are going to Ruth at the CERAM. Can't wait to get started. I'll keep you informed.

Take Care,
Belle


----------



## Lisa

Thanks Bel xxx I have added what I can keep me posted!!

So what were you up to down sarf  !!


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

Well, that's the end of a other weekend!!  It's not so bad for me because I have a day off from work tomorrow.  I am keeping our treatment a secret from everyone (except you guys ) so I have had to take my scan days off as holiday from work.  They just think I am decorating!!

Tomorrow is my second scan to see how my lining and progesterone and oestradiol levels are doing.  Well, I was told last Thursday my lining was 14.1mm and 'lovely'!!  That's good news eh    I hope I have good news tomorrow too.  Not sure when EC is but It MUST be this week.  They generally do 11 days of stims with a maximum of 15 days and tomorrow is day 11.  So I guess I could be off to Barcelona at the end of this week.  

I have been quite stable this weekend.  I have really emotional days where I cry at the stupidest things.  It's so hard when you are trying to keep it a secret from everyone.  I guess everyone around me must think I am just a miserable cow!!  If only they knew what was really going on.

Oh well that's my news.

Love and babydust to everyone
Love Indianna xx


----------



## dianeh

Morning all 

Thanks tinks for getting back to me, the ohss is a nightmare and your story really gives me hope. fingers crossed, 

Indianna good luck,  keep lots of      

Love di


----------



## KathyC

Hello again Belle

Thanks for your wishes.  I am excited for you starting all your tests for tx with Ruth. 

Indianna: I really relate to the emotions and I think they would be there even without all the meds we take.  I don't feel I've been stable for the last 3 years and like you not many people around me know what I'm doing.  But you do have FF and a load of women here who understand and want to help.  Use it!!  Good luck this week and am waiting to hear your news.

Di Hope your AF has calmed down and roll on 2nd and thanks again for your support.

Love to you all
Kathy


----------



## buzz

Great news Kathy - just what we all need on a Monday morning - and as Di says - it gives us all hope that it can work!!!

Hi Indiana - good luck for this week - I have to have a scan this week for the lining...lets see...still waiting to hear of news of finding a suitable match...like you we are quite private about all of this...but most people are so busy with their lives they now forget to ask what stage we are at...

Thank goodness fo FF!

lol
buzz


----------



## Jennifer

Wow this thread has been busy since I was last on !!!!!!!!!  Busy weekend so no time to get on - sorry  

KATHY !       
Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee - What fantastic news !  I am so chuffed for you I cried !     You take good care of yourself and those little embies !  Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy !   

DIANE - I am so sorry to hear of your BFN    It will be your turn soon.  Take good care of yourself and dh  

INDIANNA - Great news about your tx - I hope you are on a plane very soon !     

BUZZ - Good luck with your scan - I hope your lining is lovely !!

BEL - You will only be a bit behind me so I can tell you all about Marbella and Ceram when I get back !  Its weird but i have no worries about going there even though it will be my first tx ever.  I just don't like airports and flying so I expect that will be the worst bit for me !

Well, as for me, I have had a busy weekend decorating our breakfast foom Yawnnnnnnn !  The room was the worst in the house when we bought it and now its the best !  I might move my bed downstairs !

I have been off the HRT for over a week and although my boobs have lost their bulk   ( I have nice full ones on HRT !!!!  )  I don't feel nearly as bad as I thought I would.  Bit tearful at times - cry at anything !  But not too bad at all.  I still can't believe its happening for us now !  In less than a month I will have embies on board !  

Love to you all
Jennifer xx


ps - I have told almost everyone about our tx except for work - We went to a party at my Dads and I told most of their friends too !  I have been very lucky, only one person reacted in a negative way, my godmother who i have adored since i was a little girl    Everyone else though has been tremendously supportive and are sending positive thoughts our way.  Lots of my Dads friends know someone who has been through the same thing !


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Kathy - Hope you are feeling okay. Bet you still can't believe it. My hubby sends his best wishes too, as I have told him all about you!

Di - So sorry to hear your news. You are in good company here! We will all get there eventually...it's just a matter of time.

Indianna - Not long now. Can't wait to hear how you get on. Thinking of you.


Buzz - Good luck with your scan. Exciting times!!

Jennifer - I'm so excited for you. Can't wait to hear EVERYTHING when you get back. Sorry you are feeling a little tearful, but it will be worth it in the end!

Tinks - We went to London for the weekend to get away from it all for a bit. Had a great time thanks. Feeling very refreshed.

I love this site. We haven't told anyone either. At least it stops the questions!

Can't wait to get things moving now....

Love & luck to all,

Belle,x


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi, 

Just a quick one, I'm going to meet the FF London Girlies very shortly.

Indianna - I had my scan today and faxed it to Barcelona.  It looks like I have 14 follies 13mm or bigger and 8 smaller that 13mm.  I spoke to IM and they said to continue on my current drugs and have another scan tomorrow.  I will be in Barcelona for EC on Thurs or Fri!

How did you get on?

x,
AlmaMay


----------



## Jennifer

Have a nice time AlmaMay - Say Hi to Bels if she is there, for me


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ruth,

I just got the go ahead from my clinic (Institute Marques) today for FET around the middle to end April as long as dh is well enough for me to leave him for a few days. I will tell you exact dates closer to the time. 

Sasha B


----------



## Bel

Alma May,

Wow. Thats a great number of follicles. Fingers crossed for you Thursday/Friday.

Have a good time tonight,

Take Care,

Belle


----------



## Jennifer

Welcome Sasha - Good luck with your FET in April !

I have POF too. Dx when I was about 21.  Nice not to be alone 

Jennifer xx


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

I had my scan and bloods today and everything is ok.  Rang IVI B tonight and they will have more info tomorrow when they have seen my donor.  

AlmaMay - I may be in Barcelona at the end of the week too  

I've got a stonking headache so I have to go to bed now but will catch up tomorrow.

Nite x


----------



## Lisa

morning broadies xxx

Indianna xxx hope your head is ok...  fab news so Barcelona here you come  wow wishing you all teh luck in the world xxx

jennifer xxx I was teh same as you even the postman new of my tx... I didnt feel like hiding it.. and to be honest glad everyone new xxx

sasha xxx welcome honey loads of    let me know your details and i will add you to our list xx

Alma xxx fantastic follies!!! well done you xxx

will be back later got to dash so just a quick hello xxx

love to you all xxx


----------



## Fin

Morning all,

How is everyone?

Have not posted for a while and already so much has changed.

Lol

Fin


----------



## Sushi

Hi everyone!

only saw this new thread today...must have been sleeping   

Ruth and Tinks thank you very much for the list. My ICSI has now been postponed to March or April. AF was 10 days late  this cycle so I had to postpone as it would have clashed with other plans. I'll have to wait and see when AF arrives next. Tx in March might clash with Easter so this time I'll just see how it goes....

Katy,  on your   you must be so happy.  

 to everyone having tx.

Love,

Sushi xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Where is everyone today - I came home for lunch specially so I could check in with you all !


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say...   to all those heading out to Spain in the next week or two. Hope all tx goes smoothly and that you can actually enjoy a few days break as well.

Jennifer, thanks for your note. You're the first person that I've been in contact with that has POF. Thank God for all the advances in modern technology that means it is actually possible for us to have a baby! Wishing you all the best for the tx.

Sasha


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone xxx

sorry Jennifer we is here I was just finishing off everything in my new decorated bedroom and having such a clear out its scary I have thrown so much stuff away my dining room echos now it only ha sthe table and an aquarium left oh and a corner unit so it really is echoy the table is going too I wanna new one!! must go ,ore stuff to throw i have filled a skip already they are coming with a new one tomorrow !! starting to decorate jelly beans room ttomorrow and then the annex out back and then the kitchen ohh its so much fun well it is for me cos I am limited as to how much I can do DH is worn out bless him!!!



is this nesting


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Tinks - You sound a Busy Bee...I think it must be the nesting thing you have going on!! What colours are you doing Jelly Bean's room in?? Pink or Blue??

Jennifer - How you feeling?

Kathy - How you doing?

Indianna - Great news. Do you know when you fly yet? Soooooo exciting!!

Sushi - What's waiting another month when you've waited this long. That's what I keep telling myself!

Alma - What you up to today?

Finn - Welcome back. What are you up to now?

Sasha - Good luck with FET in April. Are you at IM or CERAM?

We should be sending over form to Ruth @ CERAM tomorrow & then hopefully getting things going..can't wait!!

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone...

Love & Luck to all,

Belle,x


----------



## Fin

Tinks - Take it easy with the decorating you should be relaxing.  Not a bad excuse for being a major bossy Foreman though 

''Hubby I need you to do this, that and the other, oh sorry love I would do it myself but I am pregnant and have to take it easy''

Cool!!  Take it easy now ok!!!!

Bel - We are just in the run up to our initial appointments at Cornell's in New York on 31 May 05, getting mega excited now, cant wait.

Good luck with those forms.

Lol to everyone else also.

Fin


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girls,

I found out this lunchtime that I'm having EC on Friday 24 Feb with ET on Monday 28 Feb.  Yikes!  I had full instructions emailed today.  

Indianna - any news on when you might be going?  Will you be in Barcelona over the weekend?  If so I'd love to meet up.  DH can only stay for his bit on Fri am then he is flying straight back.  He's v busy at work.  

Sushi - good to see you on this thread too.  Will ring you later.

Fin - You must be very excited.  Like I said Upstate NY is one of the MOST beautiful places in the world that time of year.  I'm jealous.  Actually, I just realised.  There is a very small possiblity that I'll be over for family business.  

Tinks - It must be nesting!  I love getting rid of things.  Almost as much as I like getting something new.  

Jennifer - How are you feeling off the drugs?  I was crying at the snow today on the bus it looked so beautiful.  I'm a sentimental person but this is just too much!

Kathy - Has the good news sunk in yet?

Belle - Fingers crossed for you and your donor.  Have you finised your tests yet?

Sasha - Welcome.  I'm glad you found Jennifer.  I've learned so much from the women here and I'm making good friends as well.

Buzz - Any scan news?  

Di - How are you doing?

Hi to Elaine and Jac

I really must calm down.  I've already made mistakes on my flight bookings.  I double booked flights back for DH and I.  I've managed to sort it out after an hour and 2 phone calls and Easy Jet have knocked me £30 for my stupidity.  

We are flying out on Thurs night so I can have a nights sleep.  Have to be at clinic at 7:45am for EC at 8:30 then bed rest.  DH is flying straight back on Fri so I'm going to be in Barcelona on my own.  Honestly I think we need the space, this has been so stressful.  I've got 2 friends there so I hope to meet them Sat & Sun.  ET is Mon and fly back Tues.  IM said testing 11 March.  

x,
AlmaMay


----------



## Bel

Wow Alma May. That's great news.Soooo exciting! Remember to take it as easy as possible. Mucho relaxation needed!! We will all be thinking of you & wishing you both lots of love & luck. 

We will be getting things started with Ruth tomorrow hopefully. It drives me mad waiting for Dr's to sort out the paperwork. They seem to take forever. I must learn to have more patience, as I only end up winding myself up!

Gosh, it's all happening for you Girls at the moment. This has got to be a lucky thread with Kathy being the first!

Take Care,
Belle,x


----------



## KathyC

Hi Girls,

I've not posted in two days and so much has happened I've just had to go through taking notes to catch up. I do worry about getting people mixed up and saying the wrong thing - if I do please forgive me. I think I'll try to concentrate on one or two threads only because so much is happening.

tinks: I aways feel great after having a good clear out of old stuff I don't need.  It's very liberating.  You do sound like a busy bee.  

Sasha : It's good to get a date and have a tx lined up.  Do you know where you are staying.

AlmaMay : No the news hasn't sunk in yet. I think it will when I have my first scan next weds.  Wow what a great number of follicles you have.  I bet you are beside yourself with excitement and anxiety.  Before I left for Barcelona I couldn't even talk to anyone for more than 2 min. Can you update us from Barcelona on eggs and embies etc.  How was the FF meeting - I've never been to one?  Say Hi to Dr Oliveras for me he knows me as Mrs Car.

Belle : I Never have much patience withn it comes to tx.  I really hope you are right and I am a luck charme for you all.

Indianna : Any news on your donor now.  Hope your headache is better.  Where are you staying in Barcelona?

Sushi : thanks for your congratulations.  Why does AF never come when you finally want it to..  Sorry you have been postponed - how frustrating.

Jennifer : Thank you so much for your good wishes I hope I am sending them back to you in just over a month.  I can relate to the tears - it is so stressful and emotional.  Shame about your godmother.  People are often negative about wheat they don't understand. Try to focus on the people who are supporting you.

Buzz : Mid March is not far away now. Any more news on your tx.

My news is that IM want a scan next Wed 2nd March to check how many sacs there are and if they are in the uterus and not in the tubes etc.  10 days after than another scan for heartbeats etc.  I think these scans will help it sink in.  Also I can feel a little detached from it all as I have donor eggs on board and feel I haven't done anything.  My good friend who had a lovely little girl from de reassures me than when it starts to grow and you see the scan these feelings go.  I do think there are many other physcholical issues to deal with when you have Donor eggs and I don't often hear many talking about it.  Derh, I've just realised I'm on Girlies Abroad not Donor Eggs board, but maybe it's relevant since this is one of the main reasons for going abroad.
How do you all feel about DE it would be good to get ..

Take care everyone,
Love KathyC


----------



## daisyg

Hi Everyone,

I'd like to join you if I can please.  I am struggling with choices on where to go for donor egg at the moment and have been thinking about all this a lot.

I am single and am going to be very open with any child I have.  I would like an egg and sperm donor who is willing to be identified - but would have to go to USA or South Africa for this (but it is a lot of money).

I am considering IVI Valencia and Ceram Marbella.  I have some concerns, don't know whether anyone can help with this.  

One thing that worries me about ivi Valencia is that they keep you on progynova (oestrogen) for quite a time while they match you.  I have blood-clotting issues and shouldn't be on oestrogen for long so they have agreed to match me within 20 days.  However, I have had to go with a brown-eyed donor (even though I'm blue-eyed) to get a quick match.  Now I'm worried about the donor's other characteristics.  Can I trust them to match me (e.g. light skin etc.)?  Plus they have to find me a sperm donor. Has anyone else had this worry with matching??

Sorry to go on, but this is a very new experience for me and it is a very important issue obviously.

Glad to see some pregnancies already.  

Kathy C - congratulations.  I think things will seem more real as the baby grows and you feel and see more development perhaps?

Wishing all of the Girlies Abroad the very best of luck.

Thanks for listening.
Daisy
xx


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

Well I have still got my headache.  I fell asleep earlier and now I can't sleep.

There's no news from me I'm afraid.  IVI B said they were seeing the donor today but they haven't contacted me and I don't want to hassle them (again!).  I guess I should wait but the donor has been on stims for 13 days and I was told that the max is 15.  I guess I just wait .....

There's so much activity on here it quite hard keeping up ...

Daisy:  I understand your concern about the donor's characteristics and maybe you should express this to IVI V.  At IVI B they have a different protocol and match you with a donor first.  Might be worth contacting them too.

KathyC:  No my headaches not better    I've not really looked into my accommodation yet.  I was in Barcelona for New Year so I could stay at the same place which is on Las Ramblas but I think that could be a bit far away.  I am only planning to stay over one night though.

Bel: No dates yet unfortutely  .  Treatment seems to last for ages but I guess it's because we are so anxious.  This has got to work I don't think I can go through this stress again.  Mind you I've said that before   Good luck, I hope you start your treatment soon. 

AlmaMay:  Hopefully I wll be in B at the weekend too.  Perhaps we could IM our mobile numbers to meet up  .  I bet you are really excited eh?  I can't wait to get to B.  It seems so wierd that you can't make any plans until the last minute.  I hope there's some flights left!!

Fin:  I hope the time flies for your appointment    I love NY!!

Tinks: Don't over do the nesting!!  BTW My friend wants to get married in Dubai next year.  Any recommendations?  

Sasha:  Thanks for the good luck wishes.  Good luck with your FET.

Sushi:  How frustrating that your treatment has been postponed.

Well I'm off to bed now ..... I'm gonna be Kn******d tomorrow  

Love Indianna xx


----------



## dianeh

morning all 


well AF is over thank god, feel half way normal again, have been talking to DH and we think we will try again in April all being well, 

tinks take it easy, get a maid and get her to do it, just don't get one like mine she is in her 60,s and does it all back to front, like cleaning  windows then cleans the balcony's after so a waste of time doing the windows,  

good to hear everyone seems well, i am just chilling for a bit and trying to loose the 7lb i put on, 

take care all 

love Di


----------



## KathyC

Hi Daisy,

Nice to see you over here.  I agree with you donor matching is an important issue and I have often felt I should be glad at anything offered and unable to speak up and ask questions like looks and height etc.

At IM where I went twice I was only on oestrogen for about 7/10 days before et the first time and 13 days the second time of course after et I had to stay on until pt and now I'm on it unitl 12/14 weeks when my body will produce it itself.  They seem to have an abundance of donors and about one day after your af they tell you that they have a donor lined up.  On my second try they said they had 3 donors for me one of which was the key (best donor) but if it hadn't worked with her I had back up so I wouldn't be delayed.  I think it's harder in spain to get a donor with blue eyes although I know of a lady who posts on IVF connections who did have a blonde blue eyed donor at IM.  Eastern Europe would be better for blue eyes etc.  Although I was concerned about the quality of the donors eggs I was equally concerned about the matching and I did keep asking - I don't want any surprises.  Both of my donors had donated before with proven live births (the first one had had 3 out of 3 successes except for me) and the second had had 6 live births in spain so could only donate to overseas patients.  IM Also rated their donors out of 10 for fertility.

I hope this helps and doesn't confuse or complicate an already difficult situation.  If I were you I would just keep asking the clinic if it concerns you - I am sure you a paying enough for their services.  Do they match blood groups etc also?

Good luck and remember you are the patient/customer.

Kathy


----------



## buzz

Good luck ALmaMay - keep cool - and we'll be thinking of you this weekend!

Hang in there Indiana - patience has 'become' one of our virtues if it wasn't before we started all of this treatment!!!

I am off for my scan this afternoon - so let's see if there is a silver lining!  

I think I will be on provames for a lot longer than most of you gals...which does not best please me either - one day when this is all over I will lock myself away for a major detox...I am sure I must 'glow'...

Good luck to one and all.

buzz xx


----------



## Fin

Buzz & Alma May - All the luck in the world to you both for the next couple of days.


----------



## Lisa

Buzz and Alma may xxx          

good luck to you both xxx I will be updating the list so can anyone who has changes for dates tx etc please let me know...

and as for beans room well its going to be lillac and sand... with pooh and eeyore boarderwe have decided not to find out the sex which I am soooo happy about its taken a lot of emotions to get this far and I want to hear that line Its a ....... when my beanie is being put in my arms xxx

will catch you soon 

Kathy had a live in maid but fired her on the 14th just getting back into things myself... and quite enjoying it I dont work so keeps me busy sure novelty will soon wear out!!!


----------



## buzz

Just back from my scan and having a freak out moment....the lining is good at 10mm, but it is also indicating that they think there are 3 cyst and somehting that sounds like a fibroid (french medical terminolgy is not my favourite)...of course the scan people did not indicate there was a problem with the results as to if there is any risk....(I think there definitely would be with a fibroid), and the waiting room was packed, so I didn't fancy going back for a conversation when I picked the results up...

Now waiting for Spain to come back this evening with their thoughts on the matter...

mmmmhhh
'miffed' buzz


----------



## Fin

Sorry Buzz,

Hope it all works out for you.

Lol

Fin


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

I got the call!!

Dr C called me tonight to say that EC will be on Friday. I need to stop decap today and start taking progesterone on Friday 400mg a day. She will call me on Saturday morning to let me know how many embryos there are. ET will be Monday.  Dr C still needs to confirm time.  So I will either be flying out on Sunday or Monday morning.  

Suddenly my cloud has lifted. I am not stressed anymore just nervous.

AlmaMay - I will call you.

Buz:  What stage are you at?  What do you need to do about the fibroids.  Can you still go ahead?  Good luck hun

Tinks: Jellybean's room sounds lovely.  You must be so happy at the moment with all the preparation.  You give us all hope 

Dinah - make the most of chillin - you'll be back on the rollercoaster before you know it!!

Kathy - how are you?  Are you starting to relax yet?

Take care everyone and hi to those I've not mentioned. 

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Sasha B

Indianna - Yeh!!! That is such good news. Relax and have a wonderful time planning for Monday. I am so happy for you, it hard waiting for that call, it can seem like forever. 

AlmaMay - Have a great time in Barcelona. Say hi to my two frosties at IM for me.

Buzz - Please don't loose hope. It could be something very minor that is easily taken care of. Hopefully you will be off to Barcelona very soon  

Kathy -  enjoy being pregnant and hopefully you can now relax a bit more  

Tinks - Beans room sounds like a fairy tale. I bet you're having a lot of fun getting it all ready. 

Sushi - Sorry to hear your tx has been postponed but for the sake of your health and for the success of the treatment it will be worth it.

Jennifer and Fin - Not long now... Hang in there.

Daisy - Wishing you every success in your search for the right clinic. You're right about the oestrogen issue - you need to do what is in the best interest for your health.

Any other girlies abroad, wishing you plenty of  ! This thread has been such a big encouragement to me. Thanks girls  
Dh and I are going through a hard time right now, he is quite poorly due to effects from chemotheraphy but we arre still aiming for April, a lot can happen between now and then! Keeping positive  

Sasha


----------



## KathyC

Hi Girls,

I'm getting addicted to this site/thread - its the first thing I think about when I wake "how are they all".  I'm determined not to get behind;

Indianna :   Good luck for Monday I am so excited for you and so glad your cloud has lifted, it really helps to have some dates even though it's quite last minute you can now relax a little 

Buzz  :  Every stage an seem like such a big hurdle.  Hang in there. Any news from Spain on scan.  

Tinks    who knows?  Ahh how love to be planning "beans" room.  I remember your maid she liked a little tipple. 

Alma May : sending you lots of       and Good Luck

Sasha : Yes I'm starting to relax.  My heart goes out to you have to deal with both fertility tx and your dh's chemo and illness at the same time. I can't imagine what you must be going through and how hard it must be.  I think you must be a very strong and couragous woman.  I also see you giving so much support and encouragement to us.  I'm really gunning for you and April happening (my 2nd donor tx worked, your chances should be higher too even with fet).  Sending you back lots of  

I don't have any news really except I'm anxiously awaiting a scan next weds.

Good luck and love to you all
Kathy


----------



## Jo

Just popped in to wish everyone all the best in here , and to say to Indianna, I hope and pray this is when your dreams come true, wishing you so much luck 
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## buzz

Morning ladies...

the clinic called me back last night and said that they did not think the scan was anything to worry about...they prefer to beleive the hysteroscopy results...in any event they suggested I called the doctor who did the hysteroscopy...

I haven't done that, but I did call the clinic who did the scan and they have explained themselves better and are rewirting the report...the '3 cysts' are 3 areas of 'anomolies' they say hormonal activity but nothing to worry about...the other fibroid of 18mm is apprarently not in a dangerous area....

I will try and reach my other doctor to show him the results of the new write up later today - but I rest more assured that there is nothing to worry about...other than the usual worries...

Thank you for all your support...hopefully now all I will wait for is the date...knowing my luck it will be on one of the days that my dh is away (bad month for work travel) ...fortunately we already have his donation in their freezer!

lol
buzz


----------



## LizzyB

Yay Indianna......loads of luck for Monday, really excited for you 

Safe journey.....will be thinking about you all the way,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Good Luck Indianna !  FIngers X'd for lovely embies !  How long are you staying in Spain for ?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well - sorry its just a short one from me but thinking of you all 

Jennifer


----------



## Jennifer

WELCOME ANDREA !


----------



## Andream

Hello everyone my names Andrea and I am hoping to go to CERAM as well and have treatment. Have almost finished tests and pro forma so hopefully on our way soon.


----------



## Bel

Hi Andrea,

I have just sent my pro-forma to Ruth at CERAM. So it looks like we maybe going out at the same time (depending on donors). Jennifer goes out mid March and she will be able to tell us all about it, which is great to know.

I'm soooo excited, but still having problems getting tests done..URGHH!!

Hope all 'Girlie's Abroad' are doing okay. This thread is so busy it's great isn't it!

At work...so gotta go..

Belle,x


----------



## Andream

Hi Belle we have some tests done but I still need a scan as last one was dec 2003 not looking forward to that but needs must. We are going to hook up with the Lister to get our pro forma completed where are you? At work too!!!!
Andrea


----------



## buzz

meant to say Indiana - yippee - go girl!

Tak a big woolly jumper as it is nippy down southern Europe at present

Good luck

buzz d


----------



## Bel

Hi Andrea,

We have had our pro-forma filled out by 'The Bridge Centre' as that is where we went for our last IVF treatment. But we actually live in Worcestershire. We have a couple of blood tests to go then we should be done (hopefully!).

Your little boy is gorgeous!

Must go.....

Belle


----------



## Andream

Thanks Belle I don't know if having him makes it harder or easier a mixture of both I think. That is his first day of school photo


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Andrea,

Great you colud join us  . Hope all your tx plans go really well - Ceram sounds very good. Dh and I are considering it for our next fresh cycle. Your son looks lovely. Hopefully he will have a brother or sister to join him soon...

Sasha.


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is okay. Me & Hubby are getting very excited about the fact that we may have a donor soon. It's so good hearing all the positive vibes on here. We have chosen not to share the fact that we are going for donor eggs with any friends & only our parents, so we are pretty limited who we can talk to. This site is fab as you are able to talk to you guys who totally understand. 

Andrea - You are lucky to have your son. But when you want a child whether it's first or second I can imagine it doesn't make any difference. Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Kathy - How you doing? Babe, just remember that this baby is yours & make sure you look after yourself & your beautiful baby(or 'babies').

Indianna - Thinking of you & wishing you baby dust!

Buzz - Any news? Hope you are okay.

Jennifer - Not long now. Thinking of you. I wish we were at your stage. It feels like we are waiting forever!

Alma May - Love & luck coming your way.

Sasha - You are an inspiration to us all. How do you stay so strong?

Tinks - Fab decoration for jelly bean. Sooo excited for you.

Fin - Any News?

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone. But must go as bath is about to run over!!

Take Care,

Belle,x


----------



## Jennifer

Hi everyone - this thread is getting busy now !

Sorry this is just brief for me but wanted to post that I start the Progynova tablets around next wednesday !  Then things really are moving !  I have booked 2 weeks off work, dp has a week booked.  Dad and sm are coming to look after ds and all the animals !  So, all sorted, just need to pass the next 3 weeks OMG - I am sooooooo scared !

ps - Bel, it won't be long you know !  I was at your stage only a few short weeks ago ! On Xmas eve I was sobbing because at the time, I believed I would still not have had any tx by NEXT Christmas !  Now, here I am ready to go, more or less !  Trust me, it will come around sooner than you think !


----------



## Indianna

OMG    This thread is soooooo busy and buzzzing with excitment  

I have now got rid of my stress headache.  I am really looking forward to the weekend.  I am meeting up with AlmaMay in Barcelona.  Our EC and ET are on the same days  .  I am going to fly out on Sunday and back on Tuesday morning.  I can't wait.  I have waited so long for this.

Lizzy and Jo:  Thanks for thinking of me and looking in on us  

Jennifer:  You sound so excited!!  Once you get on the rollercoaster there's no stopping us!!

Bel:  We haven't told anyone either.  Although I think the girls at work have guessed because I have been acting a bit strange lately and taking odd days off work.  It's really hard sometimes I want to tell my friend when we are chatting but I know it's for the best that I keep it to myself for the moment.

SashaB: Thanks for the good wishes.  Hugs to you and DH at this difficult time  

Andrea: Welcome to this thread.  I look forward to getting to know you.

Buzz: I'm glad you had better news regarding you scan.  Thanks for the advice about the woolly.  I feel the cold so I might take 2  

KathyC: Keep calm and enjoy your pregnancy.  I know it's hard I don't think we will ever relax again!!

Hi to Tinks, Fin and Diane and anyone else I may have missed.

Gonna chill out now
Love Indianna xxxx


----------



## Laine

Indianna

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Laine


----------



## dianeh

morning all

Indianna That's great to hear you are gonna meet up with almamay and to have a close cycle buddy, good luck to both of you cant wait to hear the news,

Kathy hows it going, hope you are enjoying the excitement of it all.

i am fine and only 4lb to go i am sure by the time i loose it it Willl time to start treatment again and it wil be back  , 

well hope you are all well take care    to all

love Diane


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone
I just wanted to say thanks for being so welcoming   It is hard to talk to people about this who have no experience of it. You guys are really supportive of each other.

Indianna and Alma May I will be thinking of you next week and sending those positive vibes hope all goes well in Barcelona  

Love
Andrea


----------



## KathyC

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie;

I really wanted to wish Almamay and Indianna all the very best for Monday I really am so excited for you both and can't wait to hear all the details ....

Jennifer I know how you feel when it finally gets close it is "OMG I'm scared".  So much to take on board.

Andrea : Big Welcome to you.

Bel : Not long now.  I think your right no to tell too many people.  I think I have told too many.

Buzz : Glad to hear your news that everyting is ok and no major setbacks.

lots of     to you all

Love
Kathy


----------



## sooze

Hi Indianna, Almamay and ladies

Just wanted to wish you good luck. I can feel your excitement and look forward to hearing some good news from you on this thread.

You're nearly there!!!!

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Lots of love

Sooze
x


----------



## Jennifer

Morning Everyone

Indianna and AlmaMay - Thats great that you are going to be there together and meet up !  Wicked !  I wish someone else was going to Ceram when we are there.  Although Ruth is there so we have really.

Andrea - You are welcome !  Nice to have others join us - we are quite a cheerful optimistic thread I think which is nice.

Sooze - What are you up to tx-wise ?  I used to see your posts more often and wondered where you had got to !

Kathy - How are you doing ?  Do you really think it is a bad idea to tell people ?  I have told loads of people (although not locally, only 3 of our close friends where we live know).  I'm one of these people that likes to share everything !  Can't keep me gob shut ! 

Diane - Excellent - 4lb to go, I will jump up and down for you to help it fall off ! ! ! ! ! ! 

Buzz - Good news about scan - how are you getting on with the forms?

Bel - Yes, I am getting excited !  I am looking forward to telling you girls all about it when I get back, and I am going to ask Ruth if she wouldn't mind keeping you posted while we are at Ceram !  DP would not be impressed if I spent our holiday on a computer in a cafe !  Which would be easy done as I am addicted to this site !  Are all your forms and details with Ruth now ?  If so, it won't be long before they locate a donor for you !

Sasha - Hi, I am going to send you an IM.  Would be nice to be in contact as we have the same miserable IF problem. 

Tinks - Last but not least !  How are you hun - you must be busy getting the room done.  I really hope I get to that stage - can't imagine it at the moment though...  Excited but trying to keep it under wraps.  DP tries so hard not to get excited that we barely talk about it together    He makes such a lovely Dad.

As for me, I am up and down a bit really.  One minute I am dead excited and am really optimistic.  THen the next I am tearful and worried about the whole thing.  I was mean and snappy with the family last night - I just want to be on my own at the moment - too much to cope with.  

Love to you all
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## nicola-anne

How exciting I 've just found this area on the website.

We're just doing the prep work before engaging with CERAM in Spain, and hoping that we'll be able to have an egg donation with ICSI cycle very soon. Not sure how long it takes for a donor to be found, does anyone know? it's weird having to think about any attributes that are important to us, we're just very average people. Maybe I should just say that. I've been told any recipient has to have a counselling session, not sure what to expect from that. 

We've been told that we will need to be in Spain for 7 days and 7 nights - this seems like a long time, when we had ICSI in the UK it was EC on the Friday, ET on Sunday. Does anyone know why it would take 7 days abroad, is the embryo incubated for longer?

Nicola


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Nicola

I have posted to you on your introduction.

Ruth, who works at Ceram posts on this site. (Email Removed)  website www.ceram.es

They found our donor within a week of receiving our form. I have had to have a couple of tests here. Blood and scan. We are travelling to spain in about 3 weeks so not long to wait at all. There have been no delays whatsoever. I thought it would be very stressful to organise but it has been fine. 
The reason you will stay for about 7 days is it is important to be in spain before the donors eggs are collected. At Ceram they do a 3 day embryo transfer. Plus there may be a delay in the donor being ready so 7 days is to be on the safe side. Besides which, its nice to have a holiday and spend the first days of the dreaded 2ww in the sunshine ! I'm sure that will get us off to a good start !

Great that you are joining us

Jennifer xx


----------



## nicola-anne

Hi Jennifer

Thanks for that - one week wow that was really quick, I thought it would be a couple of months so that is really fantastic to read. And thanks for explaining the timing aspect, makes sense. I can't tell you how good it is to have heard from someone going to the same clinic, this is such an unknown, those few thousands miles somehow make me more anxious than perhaps I would be if it was happening here. 

Bit worried who will look after our cats if we are away for so long, I know that might sound silly but they are the only family we have!

Take care, hope the down regging is going to plan

Nicola


----------



## Jennifer

I know how you feel about the cats we have a lovely dog, 5 chickens, a rabbit, a guineapig, a cockatiel and 2 fish !  We have had to get family to come and take care of all the animals and my son who is 12 !  

Everything happens really fast with Ceram.  They already have donors waiting !  Before Xmas I felt like I would never have tx and here we are, ready to go in 3 weeks !!!!!!!!

Downregging for me is just to come off my HRT.  Its not been as bad as I expected but i'm not sure if my DP would agree !


----------



## Bel

Hi Nicola-anne,

WELCOME!! You are in good company on this site. We have put our forms in to Ruth this week and we are now awaiting a donor to be found. I'm so excited. Ruth has told me it may take a couple of months due to the fact that I have Green Eyes & Hubby has Blue, but we have waited this long, so what's another couple of months!! Ruth has been great. She answers your questions straight away, which makes all the difference.

Jennifer - Wow, 3 weeks to go & counting. I'm getting excited for you. Did you say you are going for 2 weeks? Do you know where you will be stopping yet?

Indianna/Alma May - Everything crossed for you two!

Kathy - How you doing?

Oops better go...at work,

Love to you all,
Belle,x


----------



## Andream

Hi Jennifer I am on HRT too so wondered what the downregging would involve. How long do you have to come off it for? I use patches so I assume I just stop putting them on. You must be excited/nervous all the time I would be   

Belle you  must be so excited too. We are hoping to go to CERAM, I have blue eyes and DH brown so we're not fussed either way. My son has blue eyes and fair hair like me so but looks exactly   like his dad. 

Nicola anne welcome CERAM seems like a really good option and Ruth really knows her stuff.

Love to everyone
Andrea


----------



## Lisa

The story continues..... Good luck ladies xxx 
any admendments let me know



*Name, location, tx, where you are up to*

Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04 
tinks78, Dubai, ICSI, BFP Edd02/08/05 
MARTEEN, Spain, Donor Eggs, BFP edd 05/09/05  
NattKatt, Tasmania AUS, ICSI/IVF, BFP edd 18/08/05  
Alice Helyar, USA/IVF, donor sperm/IUI?/IVF, start Feb 
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE,  
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb 
Alyo, barbados, ICSI, starting March 
Buzz, Barcelona, tx??, starting Feb 
Lizzie, Brussels, tx??, starting Feb/March 
KathyC, Instute Marques ,IVF/DE, EDD 30/10/05 ,
fin, cornells NY, tx??, Starting May  5th,
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , awaiting donor  ,
Sasha B, institute Marques , FET , ? April ,
Andream, Ceram spain , DE , ? awaiting date ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev, DE, ? awaiting date ,
AlmaMay, Im Barcelona, IVF , Et 28th testing fri 11th   ,
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date ,
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE, April 14th ,
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, TX??, ? April , 
Tracker, Valencia IVI , ED ,


----------



## Lisa

Follow me xxx 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,23387.0.html


----------



## jess p

Hi everyone,

What a great thread, you are all so upbeat! 
I'm seeing the ISIS centre at Colchester in April - my last FSH was 9.5 in 2003, so if I get a much higher reading I shall consider having a donor at Ceram. It's great to read a bit about it - I've learnt so much more from ff (especially Saint Ruth!) than from the consultant at my nhs hospital!

Good luck to all of you - i'll follow your progress with interest!

Jess x


----------



## Jennifer

Ooooh I'm off to sunny Spain - Ahhhh viva Espania !! 


 Can you tell which side of my mood swing I am on ? .....


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Tinks (and bean),

Could you please add me to the list. I am hoping to undergo FET mid to end of April at Institut Marques in Barcelona.

Thanks,

Sasha


----------



## Lisa

hey eveyone xxx

Sasha B xxx Welcome to you, please let me know how everything is going ....

Jess P xxx welcome to you as well let know when you get your results and where and when you are going for tx xxx

Jenniferxxx.. your not excited are you??

sending everyone my love and loads of     

catch you all soon xxx


----------



## Andream

Hi Tinks  

Could you add me to the list I am hoping to go to CERAM for DE soon. Am just getting my pro forma completed

Cheers
Andrea


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi girls,

Just a quick one.  I´m at the Easy Internet Cafe on the Ramblas which is right around the corner from the aparment I rented.  

Great news.  24 eggs (2 dozen, can you imagine?).  This morning I found out that we had 11 embies!!

Just got a text from Indianna who also has 11 embies!!!!  I´m so pleased she is going to stay with me.  

The weather is lovely and sunny.  I just went to the food market and thought I had died and gone to heaven.

Must dash.

x,
AlmaMay (Katie)
p.s. Tinks, could you put me on the list?


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

Can you belive it 11 EMBIES!!  I have never had that many.  I am so excited.

I have just booked my flights and am getting my head sorted out for Monday.  I can't wait to meet AlmaMay tomorrow.  

Tinks: can you update me on the list.  Thanks

Jennifer:  You mad woman  

Gonna sign off now.  Will update you on Monday.

Cross your fingers for me

Love Indianna xx


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi Tinks,

Can you add me to the list too. I'm going to the Isida clinic in Kiev in two weeks for DE.

Well done Indiana.

Hi AlmaMay (Katie) - catch up with you when you get back. Can't wait to hear all about it.

Joy


----------



## Sasha B

Barcelona girls,

Great news all round with 11 embies each! Congrats!

Lots of     to you both.

love,

Sasha.


----------



## Lisa

hi everyone xxx

Sorry I have been silent!! so busy getting my Villa in order I havent had 5 mins to sit down!!! 

I just wanted to say well done and good luck to all you viva espania girlies.. I look forward to hearing when test date will be for you and if you have any pet names for your embies!!!

Alma May I am, so sorry I missed you off the list dont know how I managed that!!! well consider yourself on it now its getting lovely and long hey

Welcome to Andream and longbay girl.... 

Sasha any updates.. Jennifer how about you please let me know if you wanna change or add anything on the ever growing soon to be full of BFP"s list xxx


----------



## Jennifer

OMG 11 embies each !  That is such fantastic news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am over the moon for you both !  Lovely that you are both going to meet up too !  I wish I was there !  

Thats put a big grin on my face - I think we all have very good reason to be very optimistic about the outcomes on this thread !  

I start Progynova next Wednesday !  Yippee 

I am still really scared though - is it just me that is worried sick as well as excited ?

Jennifer xx

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicola-anne

Hi Everyone

What fantastic news from Espana, all those embies that is just terrific, well done!!

Jess - we had our ICSI cycles at ISIS, you'll be in good hands the team there are great. Hope your appointment in April goes well.

Jennifer - I'm with you on being excited and terrified, it's so much to take in, you sort of get swept away with the practicalities and procedures and suddenly the emotions and the realisation of what it is all about catch up with you and take your breath away. I keep panicking a bit, stupid things like not having my stuff around me when we go over to Spain, my favorite mug... yes I know I know it's totally skewed perspective!! Deep breath, you can do this.

Tinks could you add me to the chart? I had trouble replying to you last night: Nicola-Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI and egg donation, awaiting start date. Thanks!

Nicola


----------



## LizzyB

Indianna ~ 11 embies......Fab! Have a really good journey tomorrow and i hope all goes well for you on Monday,

Almamay ~ loads of luck to you to.....hope you two have fun meeting up tomorrow,

Look forward to seeing you both on the 2ww 

Take care, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Lisa

Morning everyone....

How is our sunny Spain girlies?? hope you have fun meeting wishing you soooooooo much   and luck in the world... cant wait to put some more BFP's on the board.

Jennifer... you are hardly the excitable type are you LMAO!!! its great to hear you soooo upbeat xxx

Nicola.. have added you to the list.. hope you get your dates soon xxx

everyone one else enjoy your sunday .. I am starting to decorate Beanies room, just got back from looking at a hospital and at last have found one I like.. sods law its the one that is down the road from me how convienient!!! wishing you all love and luck xxx


----------



## Ruth

Fab news Indianna and Almamay!!!!
Can't tell you how great it is to read how upbeat and positive this thread is. Hope I can make a few dreams come true!!
   
and     
for everyone!!!!

Ruth


----------



## *Kim*

Indianna

I didnt realise things were moving on for you. 11 Embies is brilliant i am so pleased for you. Wishing you loads of luck and sending lots of   thoughts for you.

Enjoy your mini meet too.
Good luck to everyone else. Hi Ruth. 

love Kim x x  x


----------



## Andream

Indianna and AlmaMay 11 embies each that is fantastic news  . Hope all goes well with the ETs thinking of you  

Jennifer you must be so excited to be on your way girl!!!!!!

love
Andrea


----------



## dianeh

Morning all 

Just wanted to say good luck to our girls in spain sending lots of    

love Di


----------



## buzz

Ho Alamay and Indiana

very impressed and pleased with your news....I hope all is going well today...this is great news to start the week with!

I am still waiting....but I think it won't be long now as they though the beginning of March....I will be contacting them later on today to see if there is any news....I could do with this week to cram in the work and then I will be ready and hopefully able to be at my most positive as of next week....let's just hope all goes to plan...

Hi to everyone and - 'let's go gals!'.
buzz x


----------



## Fin

Morning All,

Indianna and Alma May, congratulations to you both.

Lol

Fin


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Buzz,

Hang in there, your ET date will come round very soon. 1st of March tomorrow! Take care and keep us updated (make sure you get some rest and don't cram too much in before you go).



Sasha.


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

Soory, while I was on line I thought I'd give you a bit of an update...Counting down the days till FET.I take HRT in tablet strips which are marked with the days of the week os this is a daily reminder. I will start apllying oestrogen patches on April 7th and then am due to have a baseline scan 7 days later. Depending on the results I could be off to Barcelona as early as the week after that!

Jennifer - How soon till you get a departure date for Spain. Please let us know.  

Indianna and AlmaMay - All the best for your   and plenty of  . Love to hear from you once you are back from Barcelona.

To all the rest of the girlies abroad...  

love Sasha  .


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Wow wee!! Can't believe all the going's on since I last logged in. Well done Indianna and Alma May. 11 embies each is fantastic!! Well done.

Jennifer - love your posts. Not long now..bet you can't wait. Viva Espana!

Sasha - April is not long away. The way this year is flying by, it will be here before you know it!! Good Luck.

Buzz - Should hear any day. Wishing you lots of love & luck. Try not to cram too much in. You need to rest.

Jess - Hope your appointment goes well.

Tinks - Glad you've found a hospital. Bet that's a weight off your mind. how's the decorating going?  

Andream  - How are your tests going? 

Nicola-anne - Have you heard anything yet?

Joy - 2 weeks. Not long now.  All the best.

We are still awaiting a start date, but we feel so much happier being at the CERAM. I will let you know any news as soon as we get it.

Hope all you girlies are doing fine. This is a 'Good Vibe' thread.

Wishing you all lots of love & babydust,

Belle,x


----------



## Andream

Hi Belle just waiting for the GP to give me my blood results back. DH has had all his tests done. Going for a scan in the next couple of weeks. Can't wait to get going. We are off sking in 3 weeks so will really get things going after that.

How's things with you?

Love to everyone else we are all in such a good frame of mind on this board I think it must really help.  

Love
Andrea


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

I'm back with my precious cargo on board.  I have had a fantastic few days.  I left AlmaMay at the airport this morning, both our flights were delayed.

Well I had 2 embies put back.  They gave me pictures of them.  How sweet!!  I have 4 in the freezer and they are taking 2 two blastocyst.  So we did very well.  I have never been in such a good position before and it does make the 2ww easier when you have some frosties.  

I am so pleased to be back home with DH, it was really hard without him and today is the first day for a long long time that I have been really excited and happy.  AlmaMay said something while we were away that I will hold on to, she said: "I'm pregnant until they prove me otherwise!!"  Which is quite amusing but a really positive way to get through the 2ww.  I am testing on 14th March.

Thanks to all of your that wished me well.  It worked.  

Kimric: thanks for popping in an keeping an eye on me!   for Joe x

I'm going to put my feet up and rest now - will catch up with everyone later.

Love Indianna + 2 XX


----------



## sas jane v

Indianna -so pleased to hear your good news -so far so good eh 
  hope this is it for you and dh

  take care 

        Sarah  x


----------



## Lisa

Indianna welcome back honey xxx

Been waiting to hear from you!!! let me know your test date wont you... cant wait to hear from Alma May now xxx

Rest up babes, and if you need any help in the awfull 2ww you know where I am and everyone else 

sending you loads of positive      wishing yoru dreams come true xxx


----------



## daisyg

Hi Indianna,

Glad to hear you are back safe.  Sounds like things went really well in Barcelona.

Hoping and praying for the best news for you very soon.

Good luck
Daisy
xx


----------



## Laine

Indianna

Sending you lots of love & hugs xxx

Laine


----------



## Fin

Evening Peeps!!!! 

Well everything is now well and truly under way for New York.   

Appointments were already sorted and I just booked our flights and accommodation so 27th May here we come.      

I even got to choose our seats for the flight so I made sure we have nice spacious ones, getting really excited now.  
                    

Lol to everyone, sorry but I am too excited to post anything more personal just yet.

Lol

Fin


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone just home from work so checking to see what everyone's been up to

Indianna you must be so excited with those embies on board. Take care of yourself and lots of  

Fin May will be here before you know it, we are hoping to get something sorted for May time so maybe we will be on our way together  

Jennifer how are you getting on?

Love
Andrea


----------



## LizzyB

Indianna ~ welcome home you and your lovely embies  

Hope you're chilling out and making DH do everything for you 

Much love, many hugs and masses of babydust,

Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

Indianna and AlmaMay - Glad you guys had such success in Barcelona. Take care of those embies! Welcome home!

Fin - Great news about being able to book your flights for New York. it's great to have something concrete to aim towards.

Belle - Exciting that you're nearly there! It is so important that you feel comfortable with your clinic and I'm sure Ruth and all the other staff are doing a great job at Ceram.

   to everyone,

Sasha.


----------



## *Kim*

Indianna

Brilliant news. Keeping everything crossed for you lots of      thoughts for you.

Love Kim x x x & Joe


----------



## Lisa

Any word on Alma may


----------



## KathyC

Hi Girls,

It's been too long since I checked in and so much has happened!  It really is nice to catch up and follow your news it really does move so much quicker on Girlies Abroad.

Indianna : So pleased for you that all went so well and having so frosties is fantastic.  Look after yourself and lost of   for 14th.

Alma May : how you doing?

Jennifer : I so agree with the scared but excited feelings.  DH didn't quite understand as I think they deal with one feeling at a time - Not long now - When do you fly?

Tinks : How's beans room coming on? can you update me to EDD 30/10

Bel : Any news on your start date?

I'm having my first scan today to check it's in the right place and viable.  I'm again nervous and excited.  I need to see it to believe it!

Love 
Kathy


----------



## Jennifer

oooooooooooh - glad I came on here this morning then !  Good Luck Kathy with scan !  I am sure it will be fine, please let us know later how it went.

As for me, I start Progynova today, just as well coz starting to feel very depressed with no hormones   Got to go to work now but will check in on you all later.

Love to you all
Jennifer xx


----------



## dianeh

morning all 

welcome back indianna sending lots of    on your two week wait 

Kathy good luck with the scan keep us posted 

love di


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girlies,

Got back from Barcelona yesterday and put my feet up.  I had ET Mon morning at IM. It was slightly delayed so I went to the cafe around the corner and had a snack and more water (they wanted to do the ET with a full bladder).  Then Dr Olivares spoke to me and told me that 7 embies will still going strong.  They grade the embies from 1-10 with 10 being the best.  I had 2 grade 10s and 1 grade 8 put back yesterday.  They froze 4 and I can't remember how many grade 10s were frozen but they were all good.  Dr O was pleased and I was even happier.  

I went back to the apt and had lunch and slept a bit.  Indianna came back with her great news and we took another nap.   Been moving very slowly, as if any fast movements will disturb sleeping embies!

I really didn't want to leave Barcelona.  The food, the atmosphere, everything was lovely. 

My flat was flooded while I was gone by my upstairs neighbours.  Mostly the kitchen.  I'm annoyed because I cleaned and cleaned before I left so I wouldn't have housework to do when I came back.  It's still not sorted.  I've taken today off from work and I've kicked up a fuss.  I can't be having flooding in my delicate state!!!! 

Having Indianna stay in the apt made the trip that much more special.  She's a very lovely woman.

Kathy - hope the scan goes really well today.  

Going to put my feet up again and wait for this wayward plumber.  

x,
AlmaMay


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi Ladies

I've not posted for a bit. Really stressed out. It is now two weeks before I go for my DE IVF. AF should have arrived end of last week, I waited, and waited and waited - nothing, nada.............. By the end of the weekend I was panicing. If I don't have enough time to grow a good lining there is no point doing the DE transfer - timing is everything. Anyway - to cut the story short yesterday my clinic told me to give myself a PIO injection to make AF arrive, and today - here she is! Sooooooooo glad to see her.

Had baseline scan today too - everything fine. Clinic said there should be enough time left to get a good lining in place - just!  

Start Progynova and Viagra suppositories today. 10 days till I go to Kiev, 15 days till DE transfer. 

AlmaMay and Indianna - take it easy during the 2ww and treat yourselves to something nice - you are both mums now!

AlmaMay - thanks for the tip re: scan - you saved me £90 today!

Kathy - good luck on your scan.

Joy


----------



## Jennifer

Quick update for me, I messed up big time on our proforma and gave Ruth the wrong blood type.  I am O neg but managed to put O pos on our form ?  God only knows how.  I have always known my blood type.  Anyway, Ruth has been great about it and is locating another donor for us.  Me, I have been on the verge of tears all day.  Terrible day at work, very stressful, on top of me messing up and now am in tears.  I feel awful for having no hormones and don't know when I can start the Progynova.  Just want to go to bed for the rest of the month.   

Sorry its a me post but haven't the energy for anything else

Jennifer xx


----------



## Andream

Dear Jennifer don't beat yourself up we all make mistakes and it sounds like Ruth has it all under control
Sending you a big  
Andrea xxx


----------



## Indianna

Just popping in to give   to Jennifer.  Don't worry hunny we do these things when we try to do everything so right.  I sometimes can't think because I go in a blind panic and end up in tears.  xxxx

Hi to everyone else.  I am going to try and stay away from the boards until my test date because I am going to try and keep stress free and chill out a bit more.  I had a panic attack last night and ended up really stressed and upset so I am going to have a bit of 'me time'

Be thinking of you all though.

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Bel

Jennifer Babes,

Don't worry. Indianna is right. The problem is, we are trying so hard to make sure everything is so right that we end up making mistakes. I'm sure it's fate standing in. You're not sure of the reason why at the moment, but it will become clear in time. I'm sure Ruth will sort things for you. Don't panic and don't beat yourself up about it. Take care & chill!

Indianna - Totally understand time out. But we will all be thinking of you.

Alma May - Welcome Back!! Congratulations on the embies. Now put those feet up!

Andrea - Still awaiting results?

Kathy - Hope the scan went well today. How many 1,2 3?

Longbaygirl - Good luck.Not long now....

Sasha - How you doing?

Must go girls, but keep positive,

Belle,x


----------



## buzz

Nice to have you back Indiana and Almamay!

Thanks for everyone's positive's vibes...they seem to be working...I think I will be called either within the week!

I am just hoping in a way that it is the end of next week when my dh will be back....it would be a nicer experience...and he can drive the car!!!

Anyway, all good luck to everyone and let's hear some more good news  - am off for a bit of fresh air now before work....clear the head etc...

love buzz


----------



## KathyC

Hi Girls,

Well I had the scan lst night and there was good news and there was bad news.  There were two sacs both in the womb.  However one was very small and might not be a viable pregnancy the other was fine.  It's very early to tell and the doctor woundn't say very much I wondered if it's to do with my not haveing this tx with them - they don't want to diagnose.  He did say he thinks it will end up being a single baby, which is great and I am greatful to have got this far but I wish it was either two good ones or just one.  The bottom line is I still won't know for sure how many until 14th March when I have my next scan.

I thought once I got pg the stress and waiting and anxiety would be over but it's not.  Anyway I'm going to try to keep occuiped and let nature take it's course.

Jennifer : I feel for you getting upset and tearful I was too when I couldn't get things sorted or questions answered. We try to get everthing within our control so right because we are so powerless over the rest of it.  I agree with bel this is your path to the right donor for you.  I'm sure Ruth will sort it all out.

Joy : AF never ever comes when you want it to. Glad thing sare moving now - not long to go.

Alma May: great to hear about your lovely embies I had almost the same as you 2 grade 10's and a 6 put back and it worked.  I am so glad your experience in Barclona was so good, but what a mess to come back to.

Belle : What's happening with you now?

love
Kathy x


----------



## dianeh

Dear Kathy,

Sending lots of      things will be fine 


love Diane


----------



## KathyC

Thanks Diane, 

your   came back from Spain late yesterday because the Dr  there said that it can be possible to have healthy twins which start out different sizes (I sent them the actual measurements of the sacs). This has given me a bit of hope.  they always seem much more optimistic in Spain than here.  I don't know if this is a good thing or not.

Love
Kathy


----------



## KathyC

Hi Jennifer,

I sent you a PIM and don't know if you got it...?

Love Kathy


----------



## dianeh

Dear Kathy 


that great news, and very true too i have read this before , so here is so more            to keep you going till the 14th 


love diane


----------



## bigJ

hello Tinks - can you please add me to the list.  I live in Germany and we are off to Barcelona IM for IVF/DE first appt April 14th. Sounds like there is a lot of success and good will at IM - after Germany that's a relief!
Have found cheap hotel (hotel BArbara)on Ramblas/red light district - hope it has beds!!!  any one got tips on cheap accomodation for the longer ET visit

Love Jools from Germany


----------



## buzz

Hi Kathy

I think what your doc says makes a lot of sense...so keep up the good work girly!

meanwhile I am keeping 'taking the tablets' and waiting for the call...haven't decided where to stay yet...so must get my head round that one....

Trying to get as much work up to date as poss....and as much money in as poss (it would be easier to pull teeth!)...


you okay Jennifer - nightmare of paperwork...I daren't look at mine now!  

Welcome jools - and good luck to you at IM!

Have a good weekend all...  

lol
buzz


----------



## Fin

Oh Jennifer,

I just read your post and I am so, so sorry you are going through this.

I really do not know what else to say except that I wish I could be nearer to give you a great big hug.  

Lol

Fin


----------



## Andream

Jennifer just read your message so sad for you   keeep strong we are all here to offer support if you need it 
love
Andrea


----------



## Sasha B

Jennifer,

Just sent you an IM. So sorry to hear your news  

Sasha


----------



## KathyC

Hi Jools and Welcome,

I too was at IM and after our first visit the clinic recommended a hotel around the corner but unfortunately I've forgotten the name but do ask them when you go.  Also it depends if you want to stay close to the clinic or the city cente.  There is a metro close to the clinic.

There is also a good guide book called Top 10 Barcelona which we used they have all levels of accommodation.

Are you dealing with Dr Victoria Walker or Dr Oliveras?

Regards,
Kathy


----------



## Indianna

Hi Jennifer

I have just read your post and my heart goes out to you.  Some of the advice the other girls have given is very sound.  Take each day as it comes.  Nothing is final ..... this is not the end yet ... things may turn around.


Take care hun
Love Indianna xx


----------



## Jennifer

Well, he has said nothing tonight, nothing at all and he has gone to bed.  Its like he is trying to act like nothing has happened.  

Thanks for all your kind messages - they are really appreciated xxxxx


----------



## Juel

Rooting for you Indianna,come on girl you can do it!!!!!   "

Sending you all the  vibes in the world matey....  here you come!!!   

Luv n hugs for the 
juels  xxxx


----------



## dianeh

Morning All 

Been to the clinic today to see what went wrong they are as heartbroken as me and believe that it was the drugs not suiting my body, they are shocked as my embies were loverly.

well i have now chosen to go in may for Fet the will take over my cycle and there will be no stimulants, thank god, so time to get in shape and chill a bit still fell tearful at times but each day gets better.

Jennifer- thinking of you don't ever give up hope work though this together you both got this far its hard to say i know, sending you some    

Indianna- chill and rest will work for the best take it easy 

Tinks- how are things with you, all the painting done ?

well i off for a night of mango margaritas and good company with friends love to all and take care 

love Diane


----------



## buzz

Jennifer

a big hug to you - I know you must be going through it right now - but you know there are a 'gang' of people hoping for a turn around in the situation.  It is a very difficult time for both of you.

lol 
buzz


----------



## Lisa

hi everyone sorry been absent .. my Internet was disconnected  

Anyway... 

Jennifer xxx sweethear my heart goes with you, after my first abandoned ICSI... my DH and I were the same... we have discussed this recently and well in his eyes it was his way of protecting me from anymore, tears and hurt. I know its a funny way of doing things but men are strange creatures... I call it the cave man instinct with Tx men are powerless to protect us from all the pain we go through and it is a painfull process, I hope you are DP can take time to get through this together.. let me know if you ever need a chat xxx

well I am back online now so will try and keep up with you all please IM me any date alterations etc etc


----------



## Indianna

Hi girlies

Well, I am nearly halfway though my 2ww arrrg!!  I have been doing ok really.  I have just had 3 really busy and stressful days at work which makes me worry a bit.  I was getting more stressed by trying not to be stressed if that makes sense.  I haven't been rushing around it's only mental hard work so hopefully no damage done.

This weekend nothing is planned and nothing is going to get done. I even missed me yoga class this morning because I couldn't be bothered to get out of bed and that's not like me.  I am going to sit around and chill all day today watching tv and ready books with my feet up and have happy thoughts about my embies snuggling down. 

I must admit I am a lot more positive this time as the eggs, embies and lining were all much better quality and I've got frosties which helps too.

Juel - thanks for that - It was just what I needed!!  Take care of you hun x

Love Indianna xx


----------



## bigJ

Hi Kathy

not dealing directly with a doc yet - but an very nice lady called lurdana who comes back very fast on email and has consulted the docs on questions I had.

At the moment on Cycloprogenova - womb lining 7mm at last scan (test cycle here in Germany to see if she could do anything atall!) so praying to the womb God that she does that when we are on the cycle.

We prefer the city centre so Ill stcik with my red-light cheapie - hotel Barbara - for the first visit - will report back if it's good only €80 (about £55) for a double room + brekkie a night.  Apparanetly lots of prostitutes hang aroud there but also lots of police - any way it should be colourful!

Love and kisses

Jools


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone

Indianna - you take it easy and relax keep that tummy warm  

Jennifer - hang on in there he may be overwhelmed by the whole thing and just need some space love and  

We have an appt at the Lister at the end of march to get out pro forma for CERAM completed so that is good news. Bit of a long wait but they said we had to se a specific Dr. Looks like things are moving  

Have a good weekend everyone
Andrea


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Diana,

So sorry to hear that your embies didn't implant. When I had my ICSI back in Jan I remember the doctor saying that the embryos were just perfect. It makes it all the harder to bear when you get a BFN especially if the medication was a factor as well  . I think your very wise giving yourself time to chill before the FET (and indulge in a little pampering as well). I love Singapore. We used to go there a lot when my family lived in Hong Kong. Are you enjoying it there - soak up some sun for all us poor Brits who are stuck in the cold!

Sasha.


----------



## LizzyB

Indianna ~ hope you are doing ok and had a really chilled out day,

Thinking about you and keeping _everything_ crossed  

Take care hun, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girls,

Seems like a quiet weekend here on the board.  It was pretty quiet for me.  I've just been doing some very light housework to make the place nice.  I went to Columbia Rd flower market this morning.  I wanted to fill the house with flowers.  I realised it was mother's day when I got to the market so I went mad and spent £30 on flowers for my mum in heaven and for me - being the mum of three little embies settling into their new home.  I can't believe how much I love those little embies already!!  

Jennifer - have things thawed out in your home?  My DH is still a little cold and distant.  Although, to his credit, when we were sent champagne last night (went to a friend's restaurant) he did toast my 'project'.  I took the tiniest sip for good luck and let DH drink the rest.  It's a start and was very nice of DH to mention the 'project' at all.  We haven't talked about it since I got back.  

Tinks - I agree with you about men.  How my DH could possibly think that not trying is the best way of avoiding pain is beyond me but I really think he does think that.  It's simple for them, if it makes you cry don't do it.  Or even, if it might make you cry don't do it.  Might as well not do anything with at attitude.  But we love 'em.

Indianna - Can you believe last Sunday we were having dinner together?  Two 'pregnant' ladies at Los Caracoles the night before ET.  Thank you so much for my present.  (for you girls, the lovely and generous Indianna arrived in Barcelona with a fantastic Clarins gift set for me)  My skin looks really good and feels soft.

Kathy - I totally agree with you about the Spanish optimism and tx.  Fingers crossed for that little one.  Hope they are both fighters!

Di - are you excited about your FET?  May seems like a very good time.  

Buzz - Good luck your way.  Hope the call is soon.

Sacha - I forgot to tell you that I did say 'hi' to your frosties when I was last at IM.  Will you say hi to mine when you go over?

Jools - Hope your hotel is nice.  Actually, I'm sure it will be.  I'll be honest, I've never really seen prostitutes in Barcelona.  Maybe I wasn't looking hard enough.  It is such a friendly and vibrant place that the working girls must blend in.  

Andrea - Good luck with form filling at the Lister.  Do you need many tests before you can start things in Spain?

I'm going to finish now.  Hi to the all the other girls, hope you are well.

x,
AlmaMay (Katie)


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone  

Jennifer how was the weekend have you been able to sort anything out?

Indianna hang in there not long to go on the  

AlmaMay I only need one scan and then we should be ready to go 
Take care of yourself and those embies

Belle hope all is well with you hopefully we'll soon be on our way!!!!

Hi to everyone else

Love
Andrea


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls  ,

There's just too much happening on this thread for me to keep up with! 

Jennifer - Don't loose hope for dp to change his mind in the future. We're with you all the way  

Indianna and AlmaMay - Not long now girls  . Keep positive and rested! AlmaMay I will say hi to your frosties. ET date appromitately 18th April (counting the days).

Big J - All the best for your first consultataion @ IM. Are you enjoying living in Germany? I am half German and I love coming over on holiday for the food and the mountains (in the south).

Tinks - How are you and bean? Both well we hope. Is the nursery finished yet?

Kathy- When will you know if it is twins or not? Don't give up hope for the other embie - sometimes things are not so clearcut this early on in pregnancy and even the best of experts can be wrong.

Buzz - Any news?

And to all the rest of the girlies abroad. Lots of...  

p.s. Dh and I out to celebrate tomorrow. We've been married 2 years!  

love Sasha .


----------



## Lisa

hello everyone xxx

The weather is getting lovely and warm here now going to make the most of it before it gets to hot!!!

Indianna & Alma xxx been thinking of you both loads I so hope that it your turn and that your dreams come true loads of baby dust and    from over here ....  Alma have you a test date I can put on the list or are you keeping it a secret... hope you are both resting and trying to keep calm through the 2ww

Sasha xxx happy anniversary to you and dh hope you both have a good day xxx

Jennifer xxx love to you babes have you and dp resolved anything ?? special hugs to you xxx

Bigj xxx welcome to us abroadies xxx good luck at IM cant wait to hear how it went xxx


Kathy xxx how you feeling honey??

Bell xxx any news from you??

Andream xxx you really need to post some gossip!! how is everything your end??

Di xxx not long now sending you   

Buzz xxx hows it going you.. any progress??

Jools hope your hotel is ok... cant beat spit and sawdust!!! looking forward to hearing your news xxx

right must be off!! everything is going well with me nursery is finished and looking fab I will try and post some piccies!!! couldnt resist making up the cot to see what it looked like either!! anyway I am over the moon with it... need o get a few more bits but have plenty of time I always have been an impatient bunny!!!

take care and loads of love and luck to all of you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buzz

Good morning all!

Still waiting - am going to contact them today as they give 4 days notice and now would tie in nicely with my dh coming back for a week....I think it probably will be any day now...otherwise I might pop (have kept quite 'contained' so far)...

Thanks for the good wishes...at least this way I have been able to bash on with the work and get a little more done...

Sun is shining....

Big hi to all...especially the 2ww ones!

Congrats for your anniversary Sasha - we have our 5th shortly...time flies...keep thinking we are newly weds, but we're not...hope I always feel like that!

buzzx


----------



## bigJ

Hi all
sorry to have confused things - I am bigJ also known as Jools (from Germany)....
hey Sasha - you must come from Munich??  we live in Ostholstein (in the Osthosteinische Schweiz) - basically a National park area North of Hamburg, they call little hills mountains here!!  When I met dh I was in Paris so I had to move to Freiburg to be with him (Black Forest) after that we were 3 years in Berlin, then 4 years London and also Sussex and then since 2003 here.........yes we have moved a lot!

Still haven't quite forgiven dh for having to give up my dream life in France, but we do love it here.  One reason for being here is that if (pray yes) the "baby thing" goes well then we can afford to buy here without a mortgage and it would be a wonderful place to raise a family.  Then I can continue being bohemian and be a mum too. DH has given up stressful executive prostitution job and is now English teacher and expert salesman in the fish department of our local pet shop.............. If we decide after a few goes (I know that it sounds as if I am glib but I promise I am not I am just trying to keep a plan B going to avoid a major crash if you know what I mean?) that we are going to accept the no child route (I hope we never have to do this) then we are going to do soemthing wild and move somewhere sunny and sell donuts on the beach or something................

Has anyone on this thread had the experience of - with IVF and DE - one failed ET with frosties left over?  What happens for the second go?  Is it a bit cheaper? IM is very expensive, I think and hope worth it, but I would like to plan ahead budget wise..........

Also anyone been through the donor matching thing, do you think they'll have problems matching for a 5' 10 female?  Luckily I have dark brown eyes and chestnut hair, hubby is of Prussian origin (kind of gypsy look with green eyes he's 6'3'' so the tall genes will still be there yum yum) so he has olive skin, I am not really worried but I thought I'd ask.........the good news is I wont pass on my Dumbo ears, big nose or flyaway hair!! (PMA PMA PMA PMA  )

I know it sounds pessimistic but I am keeping myself busy by intellectualising this all to death  . Why is 14th April so far away?  Just as well my mum comes next week for a visit - time for me to educate her properly on what this is about and where her "baby budget" is going - she is an angel isn't she?

  Probably I should go for a walk with the doggies! 

LOve to you all

Jools ( good job we have broad band here!!!!!)


----------



## Ruth

Good luck and welcome to FF, Jools. I am based in Spain but southern Spain, Marbella. Wish you well with your treatment at IM.

Ruth


----------



## littleJen

Hi all
Hope it's OK if I barge in and join you lovely 'broadies?! I've been lurking for a short while but didn't want to post to ask to join until I was sure I was going to be eligible . But we've put down our $deposit at CCRM, Colorado, USA and will be starting tx just as soon as we get the final few tests completed, so it will be probably April time that things get going properly . Still can't quite believe it, feel really lucky to be able to go somewhere with such a good reputation, but despite that the logistics aren't as easy as going up the road to Coventry  so I've got my fingers crossed everything works out OK.

After 2 ICSIs in the UK, although my clinic here would have been happy for us to just try again we'd sort of lost hope/trust a bit with them, and we were either looking at DE in Spain (hi Ruth!) or tx somewhere that had better stats for don't like to say this but older ladies like me (just got to big 4-0 worse luck). CCRM fitted that bill, and there we are.

If this doesn't work we will be off to Spain so I'm following you lucky Spanish girls closely!! It's lovely to hear of things going so well KathyC  , AlmaMay  and Indianna .

JenniferF, hugs from another Jennifer for what you've been thru/are going thru,  hope you're doing ok.

Love and hi to all 
Jen


----------



## KathyC

Hi girls,

Just thoght I'd have a quick look at the board and so much is happening.  It never ceases to amaze me the lengths we go to and the strength we find.

Jen : Welcome.  Interesting to hear your tx history/story and that you are trying CCRM please keep us updated I've not heard much about Colorado.  I do see lots of US clinic's doing the ivf bit on discovery heatlh and they certainly seem very thorough and advanced they also have much better stats than us.  It seems like a logical choice.

Jools: I forgot to mention that FET is much much cheaper about the same cost as the ET which you shoudld have itemised plus the cost of thawing you will have already paid for the freezing. 

Jennifer : I'm thinking of you and sening you lots of   would you like to  ?

Tinks : I got a lump in my throat when I heard you couldn't resist making up the cot. Wow it's finally happening not long now.  I can't wait to get past 12 weeks.

Sasha : Happy Anniversary hope you have a lovely evening.  I will know if the second sac is going to be viable on Monday and am trying not to think about it or get my hopes up.

Indianna and Alma May sending you lots of      what date do you actually test I missed that part on the boards...

I've put on 6lbs not too sure why as I've changed my diet and am eating so healthly - but am doing no exercised.  DH is pleased I feel sick and tired - he thinks it's good! Can't wait for scan on Monday.

Love and good vibes to you all.
Kathy


----------



## AlmaMay

What an interesting bunch of women we have here!  I feel lucky to have met you all.  

Welcome Jen  

Just a quick one to let you know I'm testing on Fri and thanks for asking.  I'm 'working' from home Fri.  That work included getting down to the London Fertility Clinic as early as I can Fri morning for a beta.  They open at 8am and said results come back in 3 hours.  I've put aside some 'mad' money to either blow on booze and high heels  or if the news is good something terribly sensible like some fresh fruit and herbal tea   

x,
AlmaMay (Katie)


----------



## dianeh

Morning all 

god its dam hot here 34 yesterday, best place to be was the pool, have at long last lost those last few pounds  .

Big J & little jen Welcome to FF girls abroad

Indianna & Almamay How s it going counting the days for you both.   

Kathy don't worry about the weight the one time in your life you can relax and enjoy. also sending   for Monday got everything crossed.

Jennifer how are you not seen any posts for a while hope things are a bit better

Tinks get the photos in the gallery so we can see were all so excited for you.

Sasha thanks for the message i am doing fine and looking forward to FET in may

well time for me to go, think i will go chill for  a bit round the pool, hard life i know  

love Diane


----------



## Lisa

Morning Broadies xxx as in Abroad and not widith  

Welcome Little Jen xxx  we now have a big J and a little jen!!! lmao sorry things like taht tickle me at the moment!!! if you could let me know your tx so I can add that to the list to xx loadsa luck xx

Jennifer xxx you are in my thoughts today honey

Alma May xxx have added you to the list OMG I cant believe how quick the 2ww for you and Indianna has gone         to you both xxx

Diane xxx it was hot here to yesterday it been really cold about 21 for most of teh year so far but has now taken a great leap up and teh humidity is starting to come back too...

Kathyc xxx I put on 6lbs to but have now stopped or I think it might be cos i have ants in my pants and cant stop doing stuff!! you wait till teh 2nd tri you feel like super woman!!

Sasha xxx hope you have a good day what did you do??

Ruth xxx nice to see you posting go on be a devil post again!!!   

well I am off catch you later xxx


----------



## Ruth

I think I class myself as an "honorary broardie", living abroard, not having treatment but helping others to!!
Little Jen, good to hear from you and hope all goes well in the USA.
Jennifer, hope you had a relaxing birthday, was thinking of you.
I have all my fingers and toes crossed for Alma May and  Indianna.   
Lets hope this is the most successful thread on the boards!!
Love,
Ruth


----------



## buzz

Well the news is that our donor is going for EC on Thursday and we hope the news is good...because then we will be on our way for ET on Saturday!   I am trying not to be too excited in case anything goes wrong....

Well I guess I will know more tomorrow....best get on with work in the meantime...

welcome bigJ - love the dogs pics...we too have a bunch of animals here - they keep me sane...as I am writing this, both dogs are at my feet having just been for a walk, putting the horses out etc...(my horse is hoping it works so she can get a holiday!)...

Hi Jen - good luck with all...and welcome...

Don't worry about weight at this stage in the game Kathy!!! Just keep well and happy and keep up the cheery posts!

Hi to all especially tinks, Almamay, Indiana and Sasha and of course Jennifer...

lol
buzz


----------



## Lisa

Fantastic news Buzz well pleased for you ok so now we keep our fingers crossed as to how many embies right?? let me know how everything goes and if you are defo on for Saturday.. another list update!!!

Ruth... you are more than honary you are a regal honary member    still great to hear from ya.... I have this funny impression of ou walking around the clinic in a most bizarre fashion because of crossed toes!!!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Andream

Morning all, what a busy board this morning! I am at home today as my little one has a high temperature and bad cough. He is a typical man though I'm poorly mummy, I need some milk etc etc  

Tinks I remember what it was like doing the nursery, and I set the cot up too such a special time

Jennifer hope all is well with you sending you a  

Buzz what good news you must be excited    

Indianna and AlmaMay keeping all limbs crossed for you will send lots of   for fri

Little Jen welcome to the board

Ruth hopefully meeting you soon 

Hi everyone lese have a good day whatever you are doing

Love
Andrea


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Everyone
Another very quick one again from me i'm afraid.  Just to say thank you for you happy birthday wishes.  I hope you are all ok - will catch up properly very soon.  

ps - I got sacked from my job yesterday for conmplaining to the boss about poor standards !!!!!!!!!!  At least I have some freetime now !  Stuff the job, it was making me miserable anyway.


----------



## Sasha B

Girlies abroad,

Dh and I went to see his onoclogist today and she was glad about his progress. Chemo to continue. The best part is that she said if dh remained at this level of health she would be happy to provide a letter for the airlines allowing him to travel abroad. This means he could possibly be coming with me to Barcelona for the FET in April. I am so excited. He wasn't there for the 1st IVF and I'd so love to have him by my side this time. Lots of enquiries for me to make and nothing is set in stone yet. Will keep you updated,

Sasha .


----------



## Ruth

Good news Sasha!! Hope he is able to be with you!!

Ruth


----------



## buzz

Great news Sasha - I hope all goes well - I know how much it will mean to both of you if he is able to go the Barcelona...

lol
buzz


----------



## Bel

Hi Girlies,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. I have been at an exhibition for thelast few days and you don'y get time to do anything, while you are at these things!! Glad to hear you are all well. We are getting last blood tests done STILL!! Blumin drs surgery! They messed up on hubby's blood tests and he has had to go for more today.

Hoping to hear from Ruth soon...

Oops...better go at work ..

Will post later (at home!),

Love to all..

Belle,x


----------



## Jennifer

Hi all

Excellent news Sasha - It will be lovely for you both that he can come with you this time

Love to everyone else
Jennifer xx


----------



## *Kim*

Indianna

when do you test? i am sending loads of        thoughts to you.

Love Kimx  x x

Hi Ruth how you doing?


----------



## santa clara

Hi there

Have been following this thread closely after having been referred to it a couple of days ago by Ruth at Ceram (thank you!), where I had ET on 28th Feb. (By the way, everyone was absolutely wonderful there .... couldn't recommend them more highly.) 

Had two 'excellent' embies put back on day 3 and due to test at London Women's Clinic tomorrow morning. Am absolutely terrified!  For the record I've had increasingly bad AF pains every day from days 1-9, then nothing! In fact I've had no other symptoms at all apart from a headache which started yesterday ... not even remotely sore boobs (despite lots of prodding). On the plus side, on my past 3 IVF attempts symptoms were very different so who knows?

Mood has swung from very positive to miserable to positive again, and like Alma May and am definitely putting aside some funds to spoil myself if it's bad news ...

Keeping my fingers and everything else crossed for tomorrow, and for everyone else who's testing in the next few days!

Santa Clara


----------



## Fin

Santa Clara,

Wishing you all the love and luck in the world for tomorrow.

Lol

Fin


----------



## AlmaMay

One for each embie.

AF arrived, bright red with clots, no longer brown and spotty.  Dr Walker said to keep taking the progesterone and test tomorrow as there is still a chance.  I don't think there is a snowballs chance.  No cramps but not breast pain either.  

I'm so sad


----------



## Fin

Oh Alma May,

I really do not know what to say.

I am so so sorry.  

Lol

Fin


----------



## Jennifer

AlmaMay - I am so sorry, I am thinking of you and sending huge cyber hugs your way.  Please IM me if you want to chat x x x x x 

SantaClara - All the best of luck for testing tomorrow - positive thoughts are coming your way xx


----------



## tracker

Hi!  Could you add me to the list please?

Day 1 today and heading to IVI Valencia for egg donation at some stage.

Is there anyone else out there going to Valencia?

Good luck to everyone!  

Tracker


----------



## daisyg

Hi Tracker,

I am going to ivi Valencia too.  Just waiting for day 21 to decap, then hopefully they will find me a donor!

Wishing everyone the best of luck.


Daisy
xxx


----------



## Bel

Alma May,

So sorry to hear your news. Just to let you know that we are all thinking of you and wishing you lots of hugs. 

Lots of love,

Belle,x


----------



## Laine

Indianna

Hang in there sweetheart xxxxx

Laine x


----------



## Andream

AlmaMay have just read your post, so sad for you   sending you lots of hugs and love through cyber space

Love
Andrea


----------



## buzz

Dear AlmaMay

Oh my dear I am so sorry to hear this news...hang in with the drugs though...and we will certainly be thinking of you.

lol
buzz


----------



## santa clara

Have been out for the day for a girlie lunch and a movie to try to take my mind off tomorrow, and came home to some wonderful supportive messages ... thank you, made me cry!

Alma May, so sad to hear your news ... I'm so sorry.  After the weeks of planning, the ups and downs, and then the interminable wait it's such a harsh thing to have to go through. Thinking of you. 

Santa Clara


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Well. I have great news - Ruth has found us a possible donor!!! Wahoo!! We are still waiting for a couple of test results and then we should be ready to start.

Sasha - Great news. It's so good to be able to go through it all together.

SantaClara - Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.Keeping everything crossed.

Andream - How are things with you? Have you had all the test done?

Indianna - When do you test? How are you?

Kathy - Hope you are well. When do you have your next scan?

Jennifer - How are you doing now? Are you taking a break for a while? Thinking of you.

Buzz - Good luck for Saturday.

Little Jen - Welcome!

Hi to everyone else too. Must go...boring ironing is calling!!

Take Care everyone,

Belle,x


----------



## tracker

Hi Daisy!

All the best then.  I tried calling Spain today but no luck so sent an email instead... hope that's sufficient.  Let me know how you get on.  

TRacy


----------



## Sasha B

Belle,

 that's great news! Now you can start counting down to the big day.  

Keep us posted,

Sasha  .


----------



## dianeh

Dear almamay 

my heart goes out to you and dear dh
sending you a big hug 

love Diane


----------



## Indianna

Hi AlmaMay

I am gutted for you hun.    Sending you a big hug.  Remember call me if you need to.

Love Indianna xxx


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

I am really struggling today, just posted in the 2ww

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,23562.0.html

OMG - I can't keep up, so much is happening here.

Bigj - Good luck with your appointment. Which hotel are you staying in? We stayed at Hotel Continental on La Rambla when we visited for New Year. It was ok (free tea, coffee and breakfast ALL DAY). Situated Place Cataluna end.

Andrea - good luck with your appointment and for starting your treatment and I hope you DS is feeling much better

Sasha B - Hope you have a lovely anniversary - sorry I'm late!! I'm so glad DH is doing well. It would be lovely for him to go to B with you.

Laine/Kim/Elaine/Lizzy - thanks for looking in on me. I am hanging in there just ARRRRGGG!!

Tinks - your nursery sound lovely - so does your weather. I hate this time of year I kind of go a grey colour, I'm desperate for some sunshine. BTW The 2ww hasn't gone quick!! The first week did now I am struggling - see earlier post.

Buzz - Good luck for ET on Saturday hun &#8230;. Fingers crossed for you.

Jen - welcome to our home!!

KathyC - Good luck with your scan on Monday, where are you going for it?

Diane - I hope you are doing ok and enjoying your sunshine

Ruth - thanks for the good wishes - you must know if I can test yet - Monday seems such a long way away. I'm 14 days from EC - isn't that close enough!!

Jennifer - hope you're ok about losing your job. New job, new start eh!!

Belle - when I had to have my bloods done it took 3 visits to the GP because they didn't know what the tests were and I had to go away and get more information and the blood samples were lost twice. It was a nightmare, glad to know it wasn't just me!! I am testing on Monday 14th. I'm so pleased you have got your donor - well done Ruth!!

Santa Clara - Good luck with testing today hun

Fin - hi, how are you?

Tracy - good luck with your treatment. I was at IVI B and they were really lovely there, sorry don't know much about IVI V

Daisy - good luck with your treatment.

Lots of love to anyone I have missed - I can't keep up.

Love Indianna xxxxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi Girlies,

I'm off to Kiev on Sunday. Donor transfer on the 18 March. Feeling a bit low.

My DH is feeling very negative about all this. He thinks it won't work and I'm just clutching at straws. Part of me thinks I should just give up - after all I do have my 9 year old son. I just miss my daughter so much, I know another baby won't replace her, but it might take some of the pain away........................Next month will be a year since her birth/death. I still can't believe I lost her at 37 weeks, how unlucky is that.

Sorry - no PMA for me today.

Joy


----------



## Juel

Indiana

"Rooting for you matey.....& sending lots n lots of    &       &    

Posted to you in 2ww thread 

   we're watchin you  

luv n hugs
juels xxx


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
       

Please let me know of any changes xxx



*Name, location, tx, where you are up to*

Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04 
tinks78, Dubai, ICSI, BFP Edd02/08/05 
MARTEEN, Spain, Donor Eggs, BFP edd 05/09/05  
NattKatt, Tasmania AUS, ICSI/IVF, BFP edd 18/08/05  
Alice Helyar, USA/IVF, donor sperm/IUI?/IVF, start Feb 
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, BFP edd ? 
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb 
Alyo, barbados, ICSI, starting March 
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI,  ,
Lizzie, Brussels, tx??, starting Feb/March 
KathyC, Instute Marques ,IVF/DE, EDD 30/10/05 ,
fin, cornells NY, tx??, Starting May  5th,
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , awaiting donor  ,
Sasha B, institute Marques , FET , ? April ,
Andream, Ceram spain , DE , ? awaiting date ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev, DE, March 18th ,
AlmaMay, Im Barcelona, IVF/FET, ? April, 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date ,
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE, April 14th ,
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, TX??, ? April , 
Tracker, Valencia IVI , ED , ,
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain , tx, BFP edd?  ,
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, awaiting donor ,


----------



## Lisa

Follow me http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,24250.0.html


----------



## Lisa

Hi everyone xxx

I will do a catch up tomorrow, but just wanted to say...

AlmaMay xxx thinking of you babes.. 

Indianna xxx the 2nd week always drags.... !!! sending    to you xx

santatcara xxx    for you today xxx

Jennifer xxx great to chat with you love to you and AW   

Bel xxx fantatsic news... fingers crossed for ya!!!

sorry to everyone I have missed, I will do a big ole catch up tomorrow, anychanges to the list let me knowxx

xxxxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Dear Tinks,

I didn't go for a beta today because I know it is over.  AF is one of the heaviest I've ever had so I think it would be a waste of money testing.  If you would be so kind as to update your list and put me down for waiting for FET cycle, maybe late April.

x,
Katie (AlmaMay)


----------



## daisyg

Dear Katie (AlmaMay),

I am really sorry to hear about AF arriving.  Wishing you the best of luck moving forward.

Daisy
xx


----------



## Lisa

Katie xxx

Have changed the list xxx I am so sorry honey, ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))

Wishing your Dreams come true xxx
Tinks xxx


----------



## santa clara

Well, after the longest three hours I have ever known (part of which I filled with a bacon sarnie - utter bliss), I had a call from the clinic to say I had a BFP! I'm absolutely over the moon - can't quite believe it!

This evening, however, after having a pee, the loo paper was tinged a very pale pink, but definitely there - it  lasted two wipes, then back to normal.  I've had a couple of very nervous pees since -  nothing. My heart has skipped several beats and I'm trying to keep calm and not panic - but has anyone else experienced this at day 12 post-ET? I'm hoping it's implantation bleeding and nothing more sinister, but I thought that usually happened earlier than this.

Any thoughts or advice? Anyone had bleeding or something similar to this AFTER getting a positive test result?

Hoping everyone awaiting their tests are doing well and good luck,

Santa Clara


----------



## Sasha B

Santa Clara,

 on your  !!! That's great news. Hopefully you can relax a bit now.

Sasha.


----------



## longbaygirl

Well done Santa Clara.

Joy


----------



## Lisa

Santa Clara xxx

Fantatsic news...

*Congratulations​ *  

       ^


----------



## Andream

Santa Clara Congratulations you must be so excited     

Andrea


----------



## santa clara

Thank you for all your congratulatory messages - makes up for not being able to tell the world yet! Still can't quite believe it.

Continuing to get pink tinges on the loo paper this morning though, which is worrying me (especially as I've miscarried early before) ... any advice for/experience of this?  Any thoughts would be much appreciated!

Tinks - thanks for adding me to the list: here are some more details as I can't work out how to put the 'personal history' bit on the end of my posts (not very techie):

Started treatment in 2000 as a single woman with 3 neg IUIs and 3 neg IVFs. From early 2002 had a break from treatment whilst trying to conceive naturally with partner - got pregnant Aug 2003 but miscarried at 5 wks. Decided to opt for donor eggs/ICSI at Ceram - EC 26 Feb, ET 28 Feb. BFP 11 March! 

Santa Clara

PS I'm nearly 47 so it's never too late to try!


----------



## Indianna

I know I shouldn't have but I did. I caved in to the evil pee sticks and DH wasn't awake to stop me, but he soon was because I got a 



I am still shaking.  I have never been PREGNANT before.

Love Indianna xxxxxx


----------



## santa clara

Great news Indianna!! Feels weird but wonderful, doesn't it?!

Really pleased for you,

Santa Clara


----------



## Lisa

Fantastic news Indianna !!!

I am so over the moon for you xxx

CONGRATULATIONS​  

Enjoy your pregnancy xxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Santa Clara - you are an inspiration to us all - makes me feel better about being 41!

Indianna - Fantastic news. I am so pleased for you.

Joy


----------



## Bel

SantaClara,

Wahooo!!!! Congratulations!! Wonderful news. Bet you are over the moon. Love to you and hubby,

Belle,xxxxx


----------



## Andream

Indianna 

Congratulations      

Keep calm if possible!!!!!!!!!!
Lots of love
Andrea


----------



## AlmaMay

Wow such good news today!!

Santa Clara - you are an inspiration.  Thank you for sharing your story.  I hope we get to hear more as your pregnancy progresses.  

Indianna - I'm just so, so happy for you and your DH.         

Joy - how are you feeling today?

As for me I'm feeling surprisingly cheerful and philosophical about my BFN.  I wrote letters yesterday.  I reluctantly made a complaint about the NHS clinic I was being treated at for incorrectly telling me I wasn't entitled to NHS funded IVF and I am.  It is extremely unlikely that I will be able to get a treatment in before my 40th at the Hammersmith, which is the deadline.  

I also wrote to my PCT and attached my complaint letter and asked them to depart from their guidelines and allow me to have my two fresh treatments for IVF that I am entitled to.  I asked them to consider the incorrect information I was given as extenuating circumstances.  I hope that they will do it as I'm not asking them to depart from their guidance massively.  Only about 6-8 months difference.  What do you think?

x,
AlmaMay (Katie)


----------



## GAIL M

Congratulations Indianna,

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Ruth

Indianna, fab news!!!!    
So happy for you.
Alma May, so sorry to hear your news but those letters sound really positive and a good idea. Stick by your guns!! As there are grounds for complaint they can't ignore your request. It just makes sense!
Lots of    for everyone and hope our new mum's to be have a trouble free nine months.
Love,

Ruth


----------



## buzz

Hi all

am insunny Barcelona...having had 2 embies put back in...top grade ones....we are very pleased and now hope that the next two weeks will be......aaaaahhh...ok...

Just a quickee as hubby and I are just paying the bill and am borrowing their computer!!!

lol
buzz


----------



## Lisa

Nice one Buzz....

Well done on yoru embies xxx 
wishing your dreams come true, when is your test date?

Hugs to you and dh xxx


----------



## Bel

Indianna,

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so pleased for you and hubby!! Enjoy it...you deserve it.

It's so good to hear fantastic news. I think it makes us all feel POSITIVE!

Buzz - Wow, this is great news too. I bet you and hubby are pleased. Fingers crossed!!

Take Care both of you,

Belle,x


----------



## Laine

Congratulations Indianna xxx

Just knew you could do it!!!


----------



## Sasha B

Indianna - CONGRATULATIONS !!!   on your  . How exciting. You and dh must be over the moon.

Buuz - Great news about the embies. All the best for the  

Santa Clara - Try not to worry (I know its easier said than done). 

AlmaMay - Glad to hear you are feeling more positive. I know its hard but we've just got to keep trying (all avenues) until it happens. I agree with Ruth, the letters are a good idea and you certainly have nothing to loose.

Sasha


----------



## Anthony Reid

Congratulations Indianna

What fab news

Loads of love and hugs

Mel, Tony and Jessica
x      x          x x x


----------



## daisyg

Hi everyone,

Congratualtions to Indianna and Santa Clara - this is wonderful news.

Good luck to Buzz....

AlmaMay - glad you are moving forward and wish you the best.

Good luck to everyone,

I am waiting to decap. in 10 days with IVI Valencia - feeling excited but nervous.

Daisy
xx

Love Daisy
xxx


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone just wanted to wish you all a nice relaxing sunday xxx

hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Jennifer

CONGRATULATIONS INDIANNA

I am soooooooooooo pleased for you - I had a good feeling about your embies !

AlmaMay - Glad you are feeling better.  Great that you have some frosties xx

Love to everyone else

Jennifer xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hey,

Buzz - Well done!!!  Hope those embies settle down for a good long snuggle.  When are you back in the UK?

Santa Clara - I read your post again and the first thing that came to my mind was cyctitis.  Do you think it might be that?  Good luck, fingers crossed for you.

Jennifer - How are things in your house?  Sending you 

Indianna - I'm still so happy for you!!!  Can you believe it was 2 weeks today when we were toasting each others embies before ET at Los Caracoles.  

Ruth - Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I'm really hoping that the PCT makes a small exception in their guidance and fund the 2 fresh cycles I'm entitled to.  I'm also hoping the hospital acknowledges their mistake and puts it right.  I don't think my requests are unreasonable.  If you don't ask you don't get.  

Thanks to everybody else for you hugs and words of encouragment.  This was my 8th 2ww but my first with FF.  I can't tell you the difference the board has made in getting through the 2ww and this BFN.  

x,
AlmaMay (Katie)


----------



## Jake

Just a little post to Indianna
"So I'll be on the wine then and you'll stay on the water then!!??"

Hoping to be drinking water with you soon hun 
You know I'm made up for you and DH
Love Jakex


----------



## *Nic*

Indianna - have sent you an IM but just wanted to send you a huge congratulations on your fab news!!

am so pleased for you

Take care
Love Nicxx


----------



## Bel

AlmaMay,

Hope you are okay. When our last attaenmpt at IVF was abandoned in January this year due to poor response, the way I coped was to concentrate on our next step. I found that this helped. It is good that you have written the letters and you know that we are all right behind you! Good luck girl.

SantaClara - Bet you  still can't believe it? Can I please ask you where you stopped, when you were out there. We are hoping to be going out to the Cream in the next couple of months and I would be really grateful of any info you have(hotels, distance to clinic etc).Thank you!

Buzz - When are you and the embies home?

Daisy - I know how you are feeling as I have the same emotions about our next attempt. You are in good company on here!

Indianna - Has the news sunk in yet?  How are you feelin?

Jennifer - How are things with you?

Sasha - Have you anymore news yet?

Tinks - What have you been up to this weekend?

Kathy - When is your next scan? Have you had any morning sickness yet?

Love you all....

Belle,x


----------



## Juel

Fantastic news Indiana....   ....knew you could do it  .....  .....enjoy every minute matey   
Luv n hugs
juels xx


----------



## Juel

AlmaMay,

Sending hugs your way   i so wish everyone's dreams could come true
luv
juels xx


----------



## nicnack

Indianna,

I am so delighted to see your news! Many congratulations 
     

Love Nicnack xx


----------



## buzz

well now back in sunny France...we took a detour through the hills behind Barcelona to get a different view of the place...we had stayed ina lovely hotel just west of Bacelona, highly recommended...the Bel Air in Castelldefels...only 89 euros, and actually on the beach...

Thank you all so much for the lovely wishes....I don't know how I feel right now...little twinges, which are probably my imagination...thankfully I will be grounded by the work load I have got right now...although I will put in enough 'green tea' breaks...to keep my from stressing tooooo much.  Been there before with my own eggs like most of us...so thinking that this is the best chance we have got with someone elses....

Anyway...lol to all and. and before I forget...again...congrats on the enromous scale to Indiana and Santa Clara!

Almamay. thank you for your best wishes - and I totally admire your ability to have such a balanced outlook. 

lol

buzz


----------



## Fin

Morning All,

Indianna & SantaClara - Congratulations to you both, take it easy.  

Buzz - Good luck to you for the 2ww.

AlmaMay - Lol to both you and DH, glad you are feeling a little better.

Hi also to everyone else.

Lol

Fin


----------



## santa clara

Hi all

Well, after a weekend of worrying about all this brown 'spotting', I went with Ruth's suggestion and did another test to see how things were progressing ... all fine, still very much positive and numbers doubling nicely. So far, so good! Next step is appt with GP and booking in a scan for the end of the month/beginning of April.

Bel - I actually stayed in two places in Marbella so can give you reviews on both of them.  The first was a wonderful 4-room B&B in the old town of Marbella called La Villa Marbella. I found it first on the net (I think the web address is www.lavillamarbella.com) then checked out laterooms.com to see if I could get a good deal.  It's run by a charming Brazilian called Marcos who couldn't have been more attentive and helpful - even drove me to the clinic (well, nearby) when the cab I'd booked didn't turn up! It's beautifully decorated with a SE Asian theme, and there's a lovely roof terrace with a view of the mountains where you can have breakfast or tea during the day. I'd definitely go back there whether I needed to or not for a bit of comfort and luxury! It was about 80 Euros a night inc tax, plus 8 Euros for breakfast if you want it. There's satellite TV in the rooms so you can loll about in your plush hotel bathrobe when you're resting post-ET. It's about 12 mins walk to the clinic or five minutes by cab. 

The other place was Hotel Fuerte Miramar Spa - one in a chain of big hotels. You can check them out on www.fuertehoteles.com.  There are two near the clinic, this one is literally two minutes walk, just down the road (Avenida Severo Ochoa) and the other is about 10 minutes walk - a bit posher and more expensive.  I stayed for two nights at a special internet rate of 55 Euros a night, which is pretty damn cheap for a hotel of its kind! Room was bog standard, holiday inn-stylie with a view of the sea. It has an outdoor swimming pool and even a spa (!); its sister hotel down the road - El Fuerte - has an indoor swimming pool and gym which you are also able to use.

Any other questions, please ask!

Love and luck to all, Santa Clara


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

I had a call from IVI B today and they still want me to do a beta, so I am going for that on Wednesday morning.  It's like they don't count it as a positive until you give them the beta number.  Kind of put doubts in my mind a bit especially as I don't have any many 'symptoms' today, but I am sure I will be ok.  Going to see my GP to get some more cylegest and see where I go from here.

Buzz - I'm glad everything went well and that you are safely home with your precious cargo!!  When's your test day?

Santa Clara - I'm glad things have settled down for you now.  Things don't get any easier do they.  The worries are still there!

Fin - hi to you, I hope you had a lovely weekend.

NickNack - that's for the congrats.  How are you doing bet your big now with those lovely babies.  

Juel - I've IMd you x

Hi to eveyone else I've missed

Love Indianna xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Oh Indianna,

I'm still so pleased for you.  Honestly, I can't tell you.

Hope all goes well with you beta.  The best of luck and the best of health to you and your little brood.

Santa Clara - so pleased your bete is rising.  (is there a song in that? humm...)

Buzz - I'm thinking that not only you but your embies should be settling in back home now.  

All the best.

x,
AlmaMay (Katie)


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Buzz,

Welcome home. Hope that you and embies are well. Gosh, your ET day has come round so fast (although I'm sure to you the waiting has seemed endless, but now all worth it).

Wishing you all the best for your   

Sasha


----------



## KathyC

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've not posted in a while I've felt quick sick and very very tired the whole time - which is good.

So much has happened I've been thinking about you all.

I had my 7 week scan yesterday and it confirmed twins. Two sacs, two yolks and two heartbeats both nearly the same size.  It's early days and chance of M/c one of them is 20%.  I do feel more confident because I used a young donors good healthy eggs. I really hope I can carry them to term.  We are over the moon shocked and scared.

Buzz : good luck I'm keeping my fingers crossed for youx 

Indianna : FANTASTIC WELL DONE WHAT LOVELY NEWS TO COME BACK TO Please let us know the beta results.

Santa Clara : WELL DONE TOO AND HELLO

Alma May (Katie) : I'm so sorry to hear your news but glad you are planning another tx soon as I know your turn will come. I didn't think mine would ever happen. Sending you hugs and .

Good to be back I missed you all.
Kathy


----------



## Lisa

Kathy fantastic news congratulations on your twins xxx 

rest up and take it easy... brill news I bet you are over the moon xxx


----------



## santa clara

Hi everyone

Feeling low today as bleeding a LOT, and no longer a nice reassuring brown but a definite dark red ... nothing I can do apparently but wait and see what happens over the next few days. Can't rule out m/c, though could be hormonal or possibly fact that one of the two embryos didn't implant (as test numbers suggest  one not two!) and this is the result of that failed implantation. I do hope that's the reason ...

May do another test in a day or two to see what's going on - it's still too early to scan.  No pg symptoms at all but then I didn't have any in the first place!  

Trying not to go to the loo every 5 mins to check for progress but it's hard!! Worrying too much I know.

Santa Clara


----------



## Bel

Santa Clara,

Try not to worry too much (I know thats easier said than done). I'm sure it's as you said with one of the embryo's failing to implant. I can understand going to the toilet every 5 minutes, but try and rest up as much as possible. 

Thank you so much for the information on Marbella. I may be asking a load more questions nearer the time. I hope this is okay. We think it is going to be May when we go over to the CERAM. Just think you will be 12 weeks by then!!

Try to keep positive & remember we are wishing you well,

Love,

Belle,x


----------



## Andream

Hi santa Clara sending you lots of positive vibes to keep you going.

Belle that is fast wotk on Ruth's part how long did it take? I was hoping we could do May/June time 

Indianna hang in there girl!!!!!

Kathy take care of yourself those early days of pregnancy are really exhausting

Love to everyone else
Andrea


----------



## santa clara

Not good news, I'm afraid. To be honest I think it's all over.  Came back from the supermarket, went to the loo expecting to see more of the same dark red/brown stuff on the toilet paper when all hell broke loose! A couple of big, fat clots and some long brown stringy ones. (Apologies if this is tmi!) Obviously very upset but trying to be stoical through the tears. 

Have been advised to do another test on Thursday for the record (still too early for a scan), but I'm treating it like a miscarriage.  I just don't want to be too disappointed on Thursday so it seems like the best policy. Don't know if I have the stamina/emotional strength to go through all this again, but maybe I'll see some of you girls in Marbella in May/June if Ruth can find me another donor and if I can summon up the necessary fighting spirit (and dosh)!   

A (pregnant) friend just told me I simply hadn't been resting enough - shouldn't have gone to the supermarket, gone on the tube, done any housework, even gone up and downstairs ... what does everyone else think? Are you literally sitting with your feet up 24 hours a day? I thought 'taking it easy' simply meant taking some time off work, not doing any strenuous exercise and generally taking things a bit more slowly.

Hope everyone is doing well - I've kind of lost track a bit lately, but best of luck!

Santa Clara


----------



## AlmaMay

Santa Clara   

Thinking of you.

x,
AlmaMay (Katie)


----------



## Sasha B

Kathy,

So thrilled that its    and that they are both doing well. Here's to a happy eight months ahead! 

Sasha.


----------



## Bel

Santa Clara,

I agree with you. I can't see how going shopping is going to change anything. I know you must be feeling down at the moment, but it may not be bad news. Hang in there.

Thinking of you,

xxx

Andrea,

I know it is all happening quickly which is great! We should finally have our test results back today(at last!). Then we can start. Hurray! How are things with you?

Kathy,

Congratulations - Twins how wonderful. Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy.

Take Care,

Hope everyone else is okay,

Belle,x


----------



## buzz

Dear Santa Clara

I agree with you too that shopping etc.. has made no difference...let's put it down to hormones that your friend is being a little 'insensitive'!  Or perhaps the fact that we just don't know why things happen....I am rooting for you, and hope things turn around...

lol

buzz


----------



## buzz

Hi Kathy

fantastic news for you my dear...keep well...buzz


----------



## KathyC

Hi Santa Clara,

Just ready your news and I am so sorry this has happened. I can't imagine how awful it must be for this to happen after a BFP.  I can understand your feeling like not trying again but maybe it's best not to make any major decisions at this time and get thursday over with and feedback from the clinic.

With regards to not getting enough rest and not going up and down the stairs etc - I think that is rubbish and would not have made a difference.  I am sure you did everything right as noone wanted this more than you. Also we need good blood flow and oxygen through our bodies and doing absolutely nothing would not have helped implantation.  I have never heard this.  All I did was slow down a bit and try not to get stressed.

My thoughts are with you and I wanted to send you some big   .

Take care of yourself,
Love
Kathy


----------



## AlmaMay

Kathy - I wanted to send you my congratulations as well.  Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy with your twins.

Santa Clara - I'm with the girls.  If your clinic ordered total bed rest then that's when you should do it.  But the didn't do that.  What is your friend thinking by saying something like that and adding to your impossible grief at the moment?  She must not be thinking.  Keep strong.

x,
AlmaMay


----------



## Andream

Santa Clara
Your friend is talking nonsense. I have had two mcs and the idea that rest can stop it is just not true. It makes absolutely no difference to the outcome. I agree with all the other girls that your friend has been very insensitive.

Sending you lots of  

Belle we have an appt to get the proforma done on the 31/3 at the lister and I will have a scan then which is the only outstanding thing so hopefully we should get going after that

Love to everyone else keep hanging in there girls!!!!!


Love Andrea


----------



## Indianna

Santa Clara

I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  I agree with the other girls.  You cannot have your feet up 24 hours a day.  I have more or less carried on as normal but taken things a bit slower and been aware of my situation.  Take care hun xxx

Kathy

Well done on your little twinnies 

Hi Katie

I was so stressed out when I was in London this morning I never thought to give you a call - but next time eh.  Glad to hear you are keeping your pecker up hun!!  xx

Andrea

Things are on the move for you now then.  Are you getting excited? 

Buzz - how's your 2ww going hun.  Remember to eat lots of pineapple and kiwi!!

Hi to bel, tinks and sasha and anyone else I may have missed.

My news is that I went for my beta this morning and it was 3162. EEK!!  They had to check the result with the doctor because it was EXTREMELY high. 

IVI B have asked me to do 2 betas but I am not struggling through the journey to London again.  It's too stressful and it freaked me out a bit today, so I have told them that I am not doing another, but I will let them know the scan results.

I went to see my gp today and she has given me a prescription for the cyclegest and the progynova so that has saved me a bit and while I was at it I was cheeky enough to ask if she would refer me for my 6 week scan on the NHS and she said YES.  She has referred me to the fertility consultant at my local hospital and they will start the pregnancy care earlier than normal.  So that was a worthwhile visit.

I have taken the rest of the day off because of my stressful morning.

Take care everyone

Lots of love Indianna xxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Santa clara - so sorry to hear your news, please don't blame yourself doing normal daily activites cannot cause a miscarrage.

Indianna - can't wait to hear how big your brood is!

My ET scheduled for Friday. Clinic in Kiev beautiful - it's a brand, spanking new hospital, gleaming with cleanliness, much, much nicer than any of the UK hospitals I have been to, NHS or private. My doctor is quite dishy too - which always helps.

Will let you know what happens.

Joy


----------



## Sasha B

Joy,

Great to hear that ET is on Friday! Wishing you all the best.

Sasha


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Joy - Wishing you all the best for ET. Thinking of you.

Andrea - Roll on the 31/3 eh? Not long now. Who knows we may be in Spain at the same time!

SantaClara - Thinking of you. All the best for tomorrow.

Sasha - How are things with you?

Indianna - Wow wee...triplets maybe??!! Well done.

Buzz - How is the 2ww going? Not too stressful I hope.

AlmaMay - How are you doing? Have you had any answers yet?

Well..my news is that I have finally got all results to Ruth.Hurray!! It's been a total nightmare(3 repeated tests in all), but things can only get better! I have also heard from my UK clinic this afternoon, who are going to prepare my prescription for me to collect this week. It's all happening now...can't wait.

Love to everyone,

Belle,x


----------



## LizzyB

Indianna ~ OMG......fab news for you hun. Do you know when your scan will be.....can't wait to hear your news then  

Made up for you, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone thought I would pop in before bed

Did anyone watch the programme last night? I have been trying not to get too excited about treatment but watching those two successful women and seeing all the positives on here I've started to think we may be able to have another one. My little man would love a baby sooooo much

Belle maybe we will be in spain together. We are probably all going to go and treat it like a holiday to take some of the intensity out of it. I feel really good about going there

Indianna 3 babies would be hysterical you'd need to get a minibus!!!! you take care and look after yourself

AlmaMay you sound so positive and upbeat hang in there  your persistence sounds as though it is paying off maybe you will get Lord Winston to do your egg collection!!!

Jennifer haven't heard from you for a while hope all is well at home

Tinks how is the nursery? finished I hope,  my DH is in Dubai a lot at the moment at the media city maybe I should get him to look you up!!! he could get some   from you to bring home with him

Santa Clara take care lovely  

Joy good luck for et wills end positive vibes on fri

Kathy  look after those little ones

Love to everyone else. We are off skiing on sat so that will be a complete break first time for Henry on skis he is really excited

Andreaxxxxxx


----------



## buzz

Good morning all....

I missed the programme last night...rats!

I don't know...am feeling the usual ups and downs...boobs big...occassional twinges...then..nothing...and you think it is all over..then a twinge and you think it must be good...or bad...

is it the progesterone that makes the massive boobs?  I recall last time with HCG it was like that, but of course this time...no hcg...am not sure...weird though am actually weighing a little less than last week...

oh well...can't ponder for long as have to get on with work....it is a beautiful spring day here...oh la la - let's hope the embies can feel that!

Almamay - sounds like you have some choices - fantastic! 

Indiana - wow - brace yourself girl! 

Hi to Belle, Sasha and Kathy and thanks for all the kind thoughts - and positive vibes to all, I say!

Santa Clara - big hug.

buzz xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi All 

I am still lurking on this thread checking up on you all !  Not prepared to give up on you lot yet !!!!!  

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx


----------



## Lisa

Santa clara just wanted to send you big hugs and hoping everything is ok today xxx

take care babes xxx

promise to catch up with you all soon .. I have a house guest from hell at the moment..


----------



## lizzie2

Hello ladies,

I haven't posted on here much, but I have been following your progress. I'm in the hideous 2ww after my 3rd go at ICSI here in Brussels (where I live, so not travelling to and fro, which I guess helps). 

Congrats to those of you with BFPs (especially twins!). It really gives us all hope. And big hugs to everyone else. I know how hard it is.

Joy I am fascinated that you are having treatment in Kiev. I used to live there (back in 1995) and at the time I don't think you would have touched one of their hospitals with a barge pole. But no doubt that they have excellent doctors, so I'm glad you've found a clinic there. It's a beautiful city too. Did you manage to enjoy it while you were there? Where is it?

I'm going quietly mad, and am now in serious need of the  . I was so good on the last cycles and never tested early. I just can't face another negative. 

Good luck to everyone,

lizzie


----------



## Jennifer

Good Luck Lizzie !  Fingers X'd for you x x x x x x


----------



## longbaygirl

Lizzie - good luck. I've been posting on the London girls thread - have a look there if you want to know more about my treatment. I have to say I've been v. impressed so far - but lets see if it works......................

ET tomorrow and then the dreaded 2ww!

Joy


----------



## Jennifer

Good Luck Joy with ET tomorrow x x x x x x


----------



## lizzie2

Thanks Jen and Joy for your good luck posts. I need them.

Joy hope ET goes well tomorrow. Where can i find the London thread? Am dying to read more. 

Lizzie


----------



## longbaygirl

Lizzie - have a look under 'meeting places'.

Joy


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girlies,

Just a quick note - I haven't done long posts over the last few days because dh is very ill. Not sure if chemo is working and so FET in April is a ?. I want my dh by my side. This is something we have to do together. 

Good luck to Joy.

Lizzie2 and Buzz - Hope your 2ww geos well.

Take care,

Sasha.


----------



## buzz

Good luck tomorrow Joy!!!!! 

Hi Sasha - I am sorry to hear your dh is not well at present - tell hime there are a lot of 'gals' giving him   down the wire....and wish him better from us.

lol
buzz


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sasha - I'm so sorry to hear that your DH is so ill at the moment. You must be so strong together. You are an inspiration to us all. We are all thinking of you both and wishing you a lot of luck. xxxx

AlmaMay - It's a tough time isn't it. We didn't even fight after the last 4 treatments, we just didn't really speak to each other for days! But time does help a little. You're right we should all take a leaf out of Sasha's book and concentrate on waht we do have and not on what we haven't.....

Jennifer - Good to hear from you. I hope you are okay. You sound a bit more positive??

SantaClara - Thinking of you. Thank you for the information you gave me.

Buzz - Hang in there. Not long now.

Lizzie - Welcome. How long is it before you test?

Joy - Good luck for tomorrow

Tinks - House Guest from Hell??

To everyone else, I wish you all lots of nice things,

Belle,x


----------



## santa clara

Sasha, so sorry to hear about your dh ... sending lots of positive thoughts your way. It does put things sharply into perspective ... 

Meanwhile, quick status update: I had my THIRD beta today, the results of which were confusing given the bleeding I've been having over the past week. Showed HCG still increasing slightly over the last 3 days (or maybe falling from a higher fig inbetween readings) but certainly not doubling up from the last reading on Monday, so have been advised to do it yet again tomorrow for a final diagnosis of what's going on (ie if it's falling can safely assume I'm miscarrying after all).  

Given the bleeding I'm sure it's the end of this particular road, which is very sad.  Trying to decide whether to try one more time.  I just don't feel ready to give up - but don't know if I can put myself (and everyone else!) through this again.    

Santa Clara


----------



## KathyC

Hi Girls,

Sasha, So sorry to hear your DH is not well at the moment and sending you both   which I am sure you find hard to have yourself at this time.  I just had a crazy thought for you though.  I know that you can courier frozen sperm abroad and wondered if there was any way that in your case they could courier the embies over and if your DH would be able to be with you here for et.  I am sure there would be a lot of red tape at **** and maybe embies don't like traveling - just a mad idea.

Katie : I think the fighting is normal at times like this and after the disappointment you've had.  It comes out different ways.  I rowed with DH about how he breathed and walked! But it's great you've now recoginised it and I also think it's great that you are standing up for yourself at Hammersmith.

Santa Clara : Good luck today and if there is no good news is does sound to me like you've got another tx in you!

Jennifer : Thanks so much for the IM and please lurk away!

Lizzie : When are you testing?

Joy : Hope all goes well for you today.

Buzz : Twinges, boobs mood swings - it's so hard to tell - who knows.  Just hang in there and I send you some  

Well I'm don't have much news I'm praying both heartbeats are still there in 3 weeks when I have another scan.  But I know how common it is for one to vanish so am trying not to get carried away isn't easy.

I just shared this on Donor Egg Cycle thread so switch off if you post there too;

On Tuesday I was in Sainsbury's feeling sick and pushing my trolly around.  I suddenly decided to go down an isle with baby things in it - which I have always avoided at any cost. I don't even know what was for sale there because by the time I got to the end of the isle tears were streaming down my face.  They were tears of triumph.  I think it finally sunk in.

Good luck and love to you all
Kathy


----------



## Bel

Kathy,

Thank you for sharing that emotional moment with us. I could feel myself welling up too. What a lovely thing to happen. Congratulations Kathy, you deserve it. I'm so glad that everything is okay and twins how wonderful.

Have a good weekend,

Belle,x


----------



## bluebell

Brilliant news all you BFPs.  
Tinks, can you add me in ?  I'm Bluebell and have been for first consultation at IVI Barcelona mid-Feb, now taking contraceptive pill and awaiting donor. 

Santa Clara .... really feeling for you.  Just take care of yourself and don't rush into any decisions.  Big hugs xxx

Good luck everyone else,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi Girls,

Already posted on the London girls thread so will make this short - apologies for repetition. Transfer went well and now have babies on board and frosties for the future - 4 in me and 6 in the freezer, and before I get swamped with posts telling me how risky it is to have 4 transferred - I know, but remember it is still no guarantee of success (and it was a 2 day transfer, unlikely that all would even make it to day 3 let alone implant).

Good luck to everyone else

Joy


----------



## Sasha B

Girls,

Thanks so much for all your support. Dh is pretty out of it today (on top of everything else he has a chest infection). Just hoping this is another blip. Kathy, that's a great idea, it never occured to me that we could possibly ship the embies over here. I'll look into it. Having to deal with such stressful stuff at the moment, like getting forms signed saying that in the event of dh's death I can use his sperm for tx abroad and that if a child results, that dh's name can be on the birth certificate. I don't want to think about things like that but I suppose I have to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.

Sorry if this is a bit heavy and depressing. I don't mean to be. Hope you are all well. Hopefully next week I can share some better news with you.

Thanks again girls. You don't know how much your messages encourage me.

love,

Sasha


----------



## KathyC

Hi Sasha,

Please don't apologise for your news - I really think this is somewhere where you can say it how it is - and hopefully get some support.  I can't imagine how hard those forms must be and how much courage you are having to find.    When I first heard about your situation it made me put my situation in perspective and changed the way I felt about this whole fertility quest.  I really hope your DH starts to get better soon and in the meantime we are all here for you.

Perhaps the first place to start with traveling embies is IM I know they ship sperm and would probably know ****'s rules on using embies here from abroad -why should it be a problem especially if they where your eggs used.

Let me know if you would like me to make any enquiries for you on this.

Take care of yourself
Kathy


----------



## Bel

Sasha,

You are an inspiration to us all. I can't imagine what you are going through at the moment. You must be an extremely strong person, and Kathy's right, hearing your situation does change your perspective on Fertility problems. The shipping sounds a good possibility. I really wish you and DH lots of love and luck.

Thinking of you,

Belle,x


----------



## littleJen

Hi all
Haven't posted much yet sorry (am still posting on December Snowies thread with my last cycle buddies, I've still got day 3 tests to get thru before tx in the USA is guaranteed and I have just no idea whether I'll qualify so I don't want to prejudge things  )

But I just wanted to say Kathy your supermarket story is the most wonderful thing I've read in ages    Thanks so much for sharing it, it made me cry too, with happiness. What an inspiration, thanks!! I really hope your scan does show 2 heartbeats. I feel for you, 3 weeks is a long time to wait!

Sasha, like everyone else I'm sending you and DH all the positivity I can  , and you are indeed an inspiration. In case it's useful, there is a courier company that shipped Flopsy's frozen embies across London and is also couriering my frozen blood to the US. They seem really competent and they are focused on IVF, they're based in London and open 7 days a week. Kynisi Courier Systems World Wide Express Cryo/Clinical Focus, address: 3, 200-201 Grange Road, London SE1 3AA, tel: 020 7064 0884. There are some details at http://www.embryosalive.com/embryos/Shipping.htm including an email address.

Good luck Lizzie for tomorrow!

Love to everyone else
Jen


----------



## Ruth

Jen,
You just saved me from racking my brains as they are the company I was going to suggest. We had sperm shipped to us in Spain recently by them and though it took about a week, everything was professionally done and the paperwork was very thorough.

Ruth


----------



## Lisa

Hey ladies xxx

Santa Clara xxx you are still in  my thoughts.. xxx

can you im me any changes in tx's please... Thanks...

sending you all     thoughts xxx

love and hugs xxx

PS house guest from hell is still here till the 2nd of april and to make it worse I have another arriving on the 26th its my ex's mother come to spend a week or 2 with ds OMG why did I ever agree to it?


----------



## KathyC

Good Morning Girls,

Jen : Thanks for your feedback and I am so glad you found it positive. Sometimes it's hard to know what to share.  I'm not uptodate on your tx in USA but good luck for the day 3 tests. When are they?  Hope your courier company can help Sasha.  It's amazaing the resources we can have as a group helping eachother.

Tinks : good luck with the visitors sounds like a nightmare!  We'll have to think of some tatics for you.  Tell us the juicy bits.

Lizzie : are you testing today? Sending you  .

Joy : Again good luck and go for it.  Sending you more   

I'm off to the Cotswolds for a week on Monday with DH for some R & R we've rented a little cottage. Bringing lots of books, DVD's and wellington boots. Can't wait to have some time together.  I'm not sure if I'll be near a pc so I may suffer from withdrawals.  You know reading these boards is the first thing I think about when I wake up (I haven't told DH this as he already thinks I'm too into it)  I'm always quoting your experiences, advice and information.

Anyway I'm sure I'll squeeze another couple visits here before we go.

Love
Kathy


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

I hope you are all having a relaxing weekend.  I've not even got dressed today yet    

Kathy - a week in the cotswolds sounds lovely. I find it wonderful to get away from home where you can't do anything around the house (or go on the pc!!) and just shut everyone and everything out  .... ah bliss.  Have a great time.

Tinks - sounds like you are going to have your hands full.  Don't get too stressed out though.

Ruth - Hi to you  

Little Jen - good luck with your tests.  I hope things go well for you and you can get going with your treatment in the US.  How exciting.

Sasha -   for you and dh.  You are a very strong lady to cope with all you are going through.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Joy - good luck with your 2ww.  Do you have any symptoms yet?

Bel - when you do start your treatment?  It must be real soon now

Santa Clara - How are you doing hun?  Wot did your last beta say?

Buzz - How's the 2ww - are you still sane!!  Any symptoms? 

Lizzie - welcome and good luck with your long wait

Jennifer - How are you getting on?  I hope everything is ok

Katie - hi 2ww buddy!!  How are you?  Looking forward to your appointment at the Hammersmith?

Bluebell - good luck with your donor wait - I am sure they will find somebody really soon.  You are in very good hands - but I  am biased!  

My news is .... well no news really except that we have told our parents.  Well we couldn't keep it a secret any longer.  They were all stunned and my mum even apologised for her lack of response but they didn't even know we were having treatment.  Obviously they are all over the moon and I does feel nice sharing this with them.  We all have our fingers and toes crossed though!  We didn't tell them about the donor eggs though because we are not sure we are ready to tell people about that yet.  The real exciting story will come out in the end but I am not ready to talk about it yet.  They are just happy that it eventually worked for us.

Right I had better think about my relaxing bath and getting myself sorted for work tomorrow. 

Love and hugs
Indianna xx


----------



## buzz

Morning all!

Trying to cram in 5 days into 3 as friends coming in Thursday and don't want to work when they are here....god help them, I have to test whilst they are here!

Lots of ups and downs, and 'did I do too much' thoughts....a few grumbling pains, boobs up and down a bit...why can't it be consistent...well it is I suppose consistently inconsistent!

Suppose I could test Friday/Saturday...little nervous...should I do pee on stick first, or just 'go for blood'...

Hope everyone else is going to have a good week this week.

lol
buzz


----------



## Lisa

hey buzz xxx make sure you take things easy honey.. hope you ahve nicer guest than me anyway xxx

sending you       

take care honey xxx


----------



## KathyC

Hi Girls,

Just a quick from me before we go.

Indianna : I was interested that you have told your parents - Mine too don't even know I was having treatment and I am not planing to tell them about the donor eggs either.  My Mum has her favourites in the family and if I am honest I am scared she will treat my child/children differently to her other grandchildren.  My parents have opinions on everything and I just don't want to tell them yet.  I'm thinking of inviting them to the Cotswolds for a day and telling them then or I may wait until later - I don't know.

Buzz : I understand how you are feeling right now - I was literally beside myself.  Tough that your friends will be there when you test.  With regards to HPT or Beta Blood - it's hard to decide I was all over the place and decided at towards the end of the 2ww to just do the Blood test.  Maybe you could put it out of your mind until mid next week and decide then.  I'm sure the answer that's right for you will come.  Please try not to worry about "doing to much" we all have it and at the end of the day it really is out of your control now. Take care and do some nice things for yourself.

Back in a week - miss you already
Kathy


----------



## buzz

Hi there - hope you have a good break Kathy - you deserve it...and I totally understand where you are coming from re the donor eggs/family thing...we haven't told anyone at this stage...we are worried that someone might have a 'dodgy' opinion...anyway in our case...let's see if we get any further than the 2ww....

fortunately tinks....my guests are nice ones...otherwise I think my hormones would have given them the big 'e'....

see ya
buzz


----------



## littleJen

Hi all!

buzz ~ if it were me I'd do the blood! I know that if I did the peestick I'd only be thinking "but is the level high enough?" or "maybe there's more than one!"  . But I totally sympathise, it's so cruel that it just takes so  long to find out! Will be thinking of you, hoping the minutes pass v quickly this week!

Kathy ~ have a lovely break, sounds wonderful.

My day 3 tests will be sometime over the Easter weekend! It's been quite a task trying to find places open to take the blood and spin it - then I have to take the resulting serum back home and put it in the freezer ! After it's frozen the couriers come with their dry ice and package it up and phew it'll be on its way. I have 2 pathology labs lined up depending on which day AF starts... only disaster will be if it starts on Saturday in which case day 3 would be Bank Holiday Monday when not many places are open . As a last resort in that case I'll try my old clinic to see if they can help...  I'm going to be sneaky because I'm not a patient gal    and get whoever draws the blood to take a second sample so I can know after a few hours what the numbers are (FSH, LH, E2), rather than wait days to hear what the numbers are from Colorado. I also thought it would be interesting to see if the lab results differed!

Tinks ~ love the photo! You look very healthy! wot a tum ! Feel for you about house guest eeek!

Indianna ~ Well done on telling the parents! It must have been wonderful! Having considered DE I also thought about who to tell about that bit. I would tell my parents as having adopted me they would completely understand and would think it was totally wonderful if you know what I mean! But I would be really reluctant to tell anyone else, even DH's parents, as I'd really worry that those who don't understand might react in a way I wouldn't want.

Joy ~ congratulations about so many lovely embies  and best of luck with the 2ww !

Love to everyone else, hope your week's starting well!
Jen


----------



## bluebell

Hello !!
What would we all do without each other, eh ?  Who needs counselling when you lot are around !!!!
Buzz....thinking of you and I think you are very brave having people to stay when you test.  I always hide away for a few days.
Joy .. good luck too.
KathyC and all the other BFPs .....inspired by you all.....you give me hope.
Santa Clara ...how are you ?  Thinking of you and hoping all is OK.
Tinks .... what a star for setting up this thread.
Indianna ... my IVI Barcelona mentor !!! Hope you are feeling well !!
Thinking of you all,
Bluebell xxxxxxx
PS Can someone help me out and explain the blood test / pee on a stick problem ?  All the IVFs and ICSIs I've ahd so far I've peed on a stick.  What's all this about levels and blood tests ?  Aren't you either pregnant or not ?


----------



## daisyg

Hi Bluebell,

The reason many ivf clinics like you to have at least a couple of Beta hcg blood tests is that is gives you more info. on the health of the pregnancy than an hpt.  With an hpt you are either pg or not pg.  The blood test measures the level of hcg (pregnancy hormone) in your blood as a number.  The test is repeated 2 days later when it should at least double to indicate that the pregnancy is progressing.  You may or may not then have more betas every other day to see if numbers rise appropriately.  Then the next check is the scan.

Daisy
x


----------



## buzz

Hi there

thanks for the thoughts...am feeling like crap this morning, as my period type pains are more persistent at the moment...just expecting the worst case I guess...and I have to go out this morning...and even if I stayed I have the cleaner coming this morning so I can't loll around (I always have to look busy even if I am not when she is here!)

Oh lordy, let's hope the pain is going to subside a little...

buzz


----------



## bluebell

Buzz, you're so brave.  Even when you are feeling crap you are still funny and inspiring.  In another life (when I was younger !!!), I got pregnant twice (wrong blokes, wrong time) and I can remember the second time (can't even remember the first time) I had period type pains and normal PMT symptoms when I was actually pregnant.  A friend who has just had a successful IVF had quite a lot of pain in the days leading up to the test, and some spotting. 
Our bodies are meanies ... they give us what seem like clues but we can never really know what they mean.  Will be thinking of you through today whilst I sit at my desk working (I work from home).

Daisy, thanks for letting me know about the testing methods.  Hmmmm, life's complicated isn't it !  I thought it just was either yes or no !
Bye bye, and thinking of you all,
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Buzz - Hang in there. I know a couple of my friends have experienced pain, but have actually been pregnant. Fingers crossed for you. 

Joy - Well done on the embies and I hope the 2ww isn't too stressful for you.

Kathy - Hope you have a wonderful break.

Indianna - We have only told both sets of parents. No one else will ever know. I do think the less people that know the better, but everyone copes differently. Bet it was nice to tell your parents. So exciting!

Santaclara - How are you honey? Thinking of you.

Tinks - Sorry to hear about your housemate. Wonderful Piccy!! You look great!

Little Jen - Hi!

Andrea - Not long to your appointment now!

Hope I haven't missed anyone. We are going to pick drugs up today, then we wait off Ruth to find out next step. 

Will keep you informed,

Belle,x


----------



## buzz

thank you Bel and Bluebell for the note of encouragement (did you confer when choosing your posting names!?)

...anyway, this pain is slightly less...though I have to confess feeling quite nervous being away from home at a meeting this morning...I also work from home, so normally it is easy to nip to the loo if need be...

Unlike poor Tinks...I am lucky that my friends who are coming this week are a real hoot - a couple of blokes, who have just always been great company...they booked this break with us long ago before we knew of these dates...they don't know what they are coming into....but it is better than being alone by a long shot as dh is away on aa course again....(something else unavoideable!!).

How are you doing Indiana?  Feeling good I hope!!

To everyone else - I hope all is looking on the brightside...we are little toughies most of the time...but sometimes...I'd rather be ...my cat! (currently asleep in the chair!).

That's all - m'off, taken enough space on this thread!!!

love
buzz


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
       

Please let me know of any changes xxx



*Name, location, tx, where you are up to*

Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04 
tinks78, Dubai, ICSI, BFP Edd02/08/05 
MARTEEN, Spain, Donor Eggs, BFP edd 05/09/05  
NattKatt, Tasmania AUS, ICSI/IVF, BFP edd 18/08/05  
Alice Helyar, USA/IVF, donor sperm/IUI?/IVF, start Feb 
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, BFP edd ? 
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb 
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd? 
Lizzie, Brussels, tx??, starting Feb/March 
KathyC, Instute Marques ,IVF/DE, EDD 30/10/05 ,
fin, cornells NY, tx??, Starting May  5th,
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , Donor found  ,
Sasha B, institute Marques , FET , ? April ,
Andream, Ceram spain , DE , et 22 April xx ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev, DE, BFP edd? 
AlmaMay, Im Barcelona, IVF/FET, ? April, FET 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date ,
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE, April 14th ,
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, TX??, ? April , 
Tracker, Valencia IVI , ED , ,
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain , tx, BFP edd?  ,
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, awaiting donor , 

Let me know of any updates xxx

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx


----------



## Lisa

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=25821.0

Follow me


----------



## Julzibar

Hello Everyone,

I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing.  I had ICSI in Monchengladbach, Germany last July.  The care I received from the clinic was fantastic and I would recommend this clinic to anyone.  The only let down was they only got 1 egg at EC, however it survived and they recommended assisted hatching on the date of ET.  I am now 38 weeks pregnant and still keep pinching myself.

I would be happy to provide telephone numbers/address of the clinic for anyone.

Julie


----------



## longbaygirl

Tinks - I'm testing 1st April

Julie - Welcome. Is it true that DE is illegal in Germany?

Joy


----------



## Lisa

Hey everyone xxx

Santa clara xxx just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you today... all the best sweetness

joy (LBG) !! xxx wow 2ww for you wishing all your dreams come true... rest up xxx its illegal here in the middle east for any donation at all as well, 

Julie xxx welcome to us abroadies!!!

keep me updated ladies xxx


----------



## Julzibar

Hi All,

Yes I believe ED is illegal in Germany.  I remember reading one article about a German professor at a conference saying said that the legacy of the Nazi regime is holding back the development of assisted reproduction......I know it sounds hard to believe after all this time but having lived in Germany for a year I do believe there is some truth in this comment.  Some researchers believe that current German legislation is out of step with public current attitudes and believe the law should be changed.  I personally think they need to change their laws, why should the legislation dictate who should and who shouldn't have children if ED is their only chance.

Julie


----------



## buzz

oaky - getting nervous now....still getting odd pains...could test from tomorrow...won't till Saturday...going to HPT first then blood...method behind my madness is that if I get a neg HPT, I still stand a chance with the blood, but my expectations will be lower...obviously if I were lucky enough to have a postive HPT you would hearr the screams back in the UK...but try as I might, positivity is wearing a little thin right now..

ah well my mates have arrived from the UK, had a laugh by a HPT as both blokes - you could see the chemist trying to work out our relationship...'this is not a DNA test you know'...just kidding!

off for a sit down as have done too much today...

keep well everyone...

buzz


----------



## Jennifer

GOOD LUCK BUZZ FOR SATURDAY


----------



## Lisa

Hang on in there buzz   

will be awaiting with anticipation the news on saturday ...

the 2ww is full of aches pains and twinges.. try to relax and not read to much into them...

you are doing really well... I only got to 10 days and broke.... got done by the   pee stick police!!!

hang on babes xxx

wishing your dreams come true xxx


----------



## Bel

Buzz,

Good Luck. Will be thinking of you on Saturday. 

Everything Crossed!!!

Belle,x

Tinks,

Ruth has now found us a donor and I will starting drugs soon. Hopefully we should be going out to the CERAM mid May. Can't wait!!

Belle,x


----------



## longbaygirl

Buzz - good luck

Tinks - DE is illegal in Italy too. 

My American friend has told me that the FDA (Federal Drug Authority - regulatory body in US) has just bought in new rules that will make DE much, much harder in the states as well. All donors will have to be retested (for everything) 7 days before EC. This will push the cost up and add to the inconvenience for the donor. Expect a lot more North Americans in Europe for DE soon!

Joy


----------



## bigJ

Hi Ladies, back again after visit from mum -the angel-baby fund person...
We had a lovely time and she is being so supportive.

Buzz - everything crossed for    Saturday - it's my 42nd b'day so I'll think of yoooo

Jennifer- good to see you back, how are you sweetieHow is dh?

Just to be really clear DE is absolutely illegal here in Germany  , and the laws are crazy as Dsperm is allowed - now explain that     
The ivi Barcelona website has a table about what is legal in what European country if anyone is interested.

However I feel OK about it as we were ttc in UK for 3 years before coming here and nobody suggested going abroad for DE ie no waiting list, so when my IUI failed I crashed as I thought it was the end for us (because of the waiting lists in UK and my age etc).  It was our clinic here, fantastic people who "unofficially" let us know and recommended a few clinics abroad.  We are also really lucky as my gynae has agreed to do scans etc for the pre-ET phase. So there is a silver lining.

No change on the dates Tink, but getting really excited now, still off the evil weed, I have cracked it this time, and never again!!!!

Love to you all

Jools


----------



## santa clara

Hi everyone

Haven't logged in for a while as trying to deal with the disappointment of what's happening as well as being back at work (between clinic visits) ... 

I'm basically still in limbo, though whatever happens it's highly unlikely to be good news. Current thinking is that I'll either miscarry (whenever that might be!) or there's a small chance of an ectopic. Can you believe it? Having wanted to be a '1 in 20' for so long (success rate for getting pregnant at my age through straight IVF) it's ironic that I might now be that 1 in 20 for entirely the wrong thing!

Have now had six beta tests and all seem to be showing the same (miserable) pattern, basically a slow rise (which obviously isn't what I was after). Have one final test result to come and then the docs will probably make a decision about what to do. If levels still rising slowly may decide to do a laparoscopy and look at my tubes - can't rule out ectopic even though a scan on Weds showed two very small (but currently empty and slightly irregular-looking) gestational sacs in the uterus. It's still so early on (not yet 6 weeks) that the larger of the two at least could still be an early pregnancy sac, but might also be a 'pseudo-gestational' sac - something you can get with ectopics apparently. In any event neither one looked 'normal'.

Good news is I'm in no pain at all and that I've stopped bleeding for the last few days ... so it may just turn out to be a miscarriage which is taking its time coming - I hope so as it's preferable to having to have treatment for an ectopic!

Vascillating between feeling very sad and very angry, wondering why it all went wrong and wanting to shout and scream 'it's just not fair!'. I know you all know what that feels like. It's happened to so many of us before.

Will catch up soon when I have more news.  Still intending to go for it again in the summer (or as soon as I can)!

All the best to everyone, thank you so much for all your support (it's much appreciated) ... Buzz, good luck for tomorrow! Sacha ... thinking of you and full of admiration for you. 

Santa Clara


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

I've not been around as dh was rushed to hospital Tuesday night. Thanks for all your messages of support. Unfortunately the tumour has grown. His condition is now critical and the doctors have stopped all active treatment. I'm getting ready to let him go, but have been able to share a lot of precious time with him this week. FET postponed indefinately (but not cancelled altogether). Dh and I both want to go on trying no matter what happens. Still holding out for a miracle.

I can't think past the next few hours at the moment, but hopefully when it is the right time, I will be back to join you all once again. Wishing you all success in your tx.

Sasha.

Maria (Sasha)


----------



## Mummytoone

Marie/Sasha

Im sorry to intrude on here, but just wanted to say how very, very sorry I am to hear of your dear husband.
I hope you find the strength to get through this terrible time.
Thinking of you and your family at this time

All my love

Lou xxxxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Sasha - trying to think of supportive things to say, but there are no words to express how truly sorry I am to hear your news. We are all thinking of you.

Santa Clara - cannot imagine how hard it must be to go from expecting twins to almost certainly losing them both, but I think you are right, the best way to cope is to go forward and keep trying. Keep in touch.

Joy


----------



## Lisa

Sasha xxx sending you love and strength xxx to help you through this time xxx we are all here for you should you need anything, xxx you and dh will be in my thoughts nad prayers xxx


----------



## Lisa

Santa Clara... 

holding out for you still xxx hoping and wishing that your dream is still in the making xxx

Never give up xxx


----------



## Lisa

Buzz 

Good luck testing today sweetheart 

             

will be online all day awaiting with anticipation xxx


----------



## Indianna

Santa Clara

Take care hun x

Maria

Thinking of you and DH xx 

Buzz 

Good luck for testing today       

Joy

When are you testing?

Hi to everyone else.  Not much happening to me at the moment just enjoying some time off work over Easter

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Ruth

Maria (Sasha)
Thinking of you now. You are both in my prayers.

Love,

Ruth


----------



## Bel

Sasha,

Thinking of you today. So sorry to hear your news. We are here for you. You and DH are in our prayers,

Take Care,
Love Belle,x


SantaClara,

Thinking of you. So sorry to hear your news also. You are right to look to the future. Take care.

Buzz - Fingers crossed for you today!

Hello to everyone else,
Belle,x


----------



## buzz

First of all - my dear Sasha - I want you to know that like the other 'ladies' on this site, we are thinking of you and dh and how brave and postiive you are about everything - you are both so strong and such an inspiration.

Santa Clara - I am also one of your fans - a very resilient lady!

lol buzz


----------



## buzz

So onto the news of 'test day'.....it is, for once in my life...a BFP!!!!

The hcg rate is high,  so they think that I have secured both 'little monkies' for the moment...I say 'for a moment' just because I am always hesitant to jump through the roof, as much as it is tempting...

Early this morning - decided to do pee stick, did one clearblue and resigned myself to a neg...and couldn't believe it when it went positive...although in my mind the line was faint...so I did another...digital...which said 'Pregnant'..phoned a delighted dh at 6am who is on a course in the UK.....trotted off to the blood test place...told them that I thought I had had a faint positive...went home and looked at the test again and realised that the vertical line (the one you get with a positive result) wasn't faint...it was V. Strong!!! This was reflected in my blood test which was over 1100...so now back on Tuesday to hope it is going in the right direction....
s'nuff blabbing...going to sit down for a while, because I do actually have period pains still...and still pretty nervous about going to the loo, even with this result!!!

Thank you for all your support and   I am sure it has helped...good luck to everyone else who is on/near test day...

lol
buzz


----------



## Lisa

Oh Buzz what fantastic news... turned out your eggies were real Easter Bunnies xxx

I am so pleased for you congratulations 

I had AF pains until I stopped taking the cyclogest, 

Have a happy healthy 9 months 

and Happy Easter to you and DH xxx bet its the best easter eggs youve ever had


----------



## longbaygirl

Buzz - fantatice news - had cheered-up my Easter. Does that mean you can have more than one Easter-egg now - one for you and one for each buba!

Joy


----------



## Bel

Buzz,

WELL DONE!!! Great news. I bet you are over the moon!
I'm so pleased for you both. 

ENJOY!!

Belle,x


----------



## Indianna

Buzz

Well done hunny.  You must be over the moon to have such a strong positive.

Yipee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Love Indianna xx


----------



## buzz

am quite stunned and still talking gibberish....and still got painful bits....oh well I just hope its everything kicking in...

Thank you so much for your kind thoughts...honestly I never thought I would ever get this far even..

now going to a party where no-one (except the ones I am going with) know!!!


----------



## Ruth

Buzz,
Mega congrats on the  

Have a great evening and do some small celebrating! 
Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## santa clara

Sasha

Just wanted to say you're both in my thoughts at this difficult time .... 

Santa Clara


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

Thanks so much for all your messages of support, they have meant so much to me. My darling husband went to be with Jesus last night. I am devastated but also relieved that his suffering is over. I will be continuing with tx, but when I am not sure.

Buzz, I am truly pleased for you. With all the set backs you've gone through in the last few weeks this is a welcome piece of good news.

Wishing everyone a good Easter.

Sasha.


----------



## Mummytoone

Oh Sasha

There are really no words I can think of right now...... but I want you to know how desperately sorry I am to hear your news.
I just cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling right now.

With sympathies and many specail thoughts to you and your family at this time

All my love Lou xxxx


----------



## Ruth

Sasha,
I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I have been astounded by your strength and determination through out the last few weeks and know that the time you both had will be forever in your thoughts and be so very precious.
Know also that we are here for you now and in the future, whatever fertility journey you decide to take. Use us all as your support and comfort whenever we can be of help.
My love and best wishes,

Ruth


----------



## littleJen

Sasha ~
thinking of you, hoping that your strength carries you through
Love
Jen


----------



## Laine

Sasha

I am so very very sorry to read your news sweetheart 

Laine x


----------



## Indianna

Maria

I am so, so sorry to read your news.  I am thinking of you at this very sad time.  We are here if you need us.

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Wizz

sasha 
so very very sorry to read your news
thinking of you now and in the weeks  and months ahead
wizz


----------



## Mel

Sasha

We are ever so sorry to read your news.

Our thoughts are with you at this sad time and we send all our love and strength for you.

Mel and Tony
x            x


----------



## Debs

Dear Sasha,

I am so very sorry to see your news.

Sending you love and strength to help you through.

Debs xxx


----------



## *Kim*

Sasha

I know we havent spoken before but i just wanted to say how sorry i was to read your very sad news. I have no words because nothing i could say would change anything. I just wanted to send you a huge 

Love kim x x x


----------



## Andream

Dear Sasha
Love prayers and hugs your way. Will be thinking of you 
Andrea


----------



## KathyC

Dear Sasha,

I just got back and read your sad news.  I don't know what to say. I feel so upset for you.  I am so sorry.  Just as everyone else has said we are here for you and send you lots of love and support.  I'm also going to have a chat with the man upstairs to look after your DH now.  Take care sash.
Lots of love
Kathy


----------



## buzz

Dear Sasha

We are so sorry to hear your sad news - our thoughts are with you - with much love.

Bizz


----------



## Bel

Sasha,

So sorry..I think your strength is wonderful. You are one special lady. I wish you all the love and support you need to carry you forward. We are all here for you..

Lots of Hugs,

Belle,x


----------



## daisyg

Dear Sasha,

I haven't 'spoken' to you, but I want to express my sadness at your very sad news.  There are no words to say.  Please know you are in our thoughts.

Daisy
xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Girls,

Thanks for all your messages of support. The care and concern that you have all shown encourage me greatly. Right now I am still trying to come to terms with the fact that I will not see my darling Mark again on this earth. In a few months time however, I think I will probably be ready to restart tx, although nothing is set in stone at the moment. I went back to our house today (we've been staying at my parent's since November 04 for extra support) and I took with me a box of toys and baby things that I had when I was younger and am saving for our little ones. That gives me hope.

By the way, Mark did manage to sign those forms giving consent to my transporting his sperm to the clinic of my choice as well as to having his name on the birth certificate of our children. I am so grateful for this. I posted it first thing Monday (Registered mail), but would you believe, Royal Mail has had a chemical spillage in one of their main warehouses, and I don't know if the forms have been destroyed as a result. Hopefully the clinics (in London where Mark's frozen swimmers are stored and in Barcelona) will accept and affa david (spelling?) from our solicitor who witnessed the forms being signed.

Thanks again girls,

Sasha.


----------



## Juli

Honey have pm'd you, think we may have to bring the coffee and biscotti forward..
Just want you to know i am here to support you through this terrible time.

All our love
Ju and Steve. xx


----------



## longbaygirl

Sasha - you are an inspiration to us all. 

Keep in touch, we would love to support you, and hear about your tx journey.

All the very best.

Joy


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry girls,

Big frustration  . I have just had an e-mail from Spain saying that they will only allow me to you Mark's sperm for treatment within 6 months of his death. That means looking for a new clinic in a new country - just what I don't need right now. I was so hoping we'd have a half Spanish baby. This also puts the FET in a whole new light. I am now considering whether or not to try and fit a fresh cycle in as well, but don't want to do it if I am not ready and emotional exhaused. Help!!!! Does any one know what countries would allow tx after the 6 month period or even where I can find this out. I know Diane Blood had tx in Belgium so I may make some enquiries there. Ruth, maybe you might have some insights into this as well. Any advise much appreciated.

Sasha.


----------



## KathyC

Dear Sasha,

Well done for getting all those forms signed. You have so many challenges and complications to work through. I can't believe the Royal Mail have now added to your problems. I admire you so much.

As Joy said if you do decide to go ahead with tx in a couple of months - you will not be alone - we will all be here for you every step of the way. Also if you decide not to go ahead we are here for you to grieve another loss. xxx

Love
Kathy


----------



## Jennifer

Sasha

I have only just read your news and am so shocked and saddened.  Words are not enough at this time but I want you to know that I am thinking of you and am sending hugs.  
I can't believe the bad luck about your forms, Royal Mail, the clinic and 6 month rule.  Just awful.  I am sure you will find another clinic who will treat you when you are ready.

love
Jennifer xx


----------



## Lisa

Sasha xxx

I am so sorry to read of your loss, I dont know what to say to you, You know when words never seem enough ... 

my deepest sympathies to you xxx 

Your strength is truely an inspiration and my utmost admiration is with you.

You will be in my heart and prayers xxx

Lisa xxx


----------



## Bel

Morning Girls,

Just thought I would see how you are all doing. 

I am on the 'pill' at the moment. Looks like we will be going out to the CERAM middle of May. 

Hope you are all okay. Thinking of you all especially Sasha.

Andrea - Isn't it your appointment today? Please let me know how you got on.

Take Care,

Belle,x


----------



## Sasha B

Some good news...
The clinic in London has finally recieved those precious forms! I am so relieved. It turns out also that I have 9 months until Mark's sperm can no longer be used for tx in Spain, so I may well be able to fit in another fresh cycle after the FET and ship any remaining eggs to my new clinic. This makes me feel a bit better.

Missing Mark very very much, but I am very fortunate to have his sperm and be able to continue tx. Some women, whose husbands / partners die unexpectedly, do not even have that. Not that out child will ever replace Mark, but having children was our dream that I can still fulfil and there will be a bit of Mark in our baby. Need to get some proper sleep first before I can begin to think about the FET. Thanks girls, for all your support. Can I sound you all out (especially AlmaMay), when it comes to decision time?

Take care,

Sasha.


----------



## KathyC

Hi Sasha,

So glad to hear about your forms being found and that you have 9 months for tx in Spain so you have a bit of breathing space.  I think I would do the same as you if anything happened to my DH and have tx to have his baby.  Please feel free to sound us out later.  Hope you get some rest.

Lol
Kathy


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Sasha - Great news about the forms.  My dp and I have been praying that they would turn up safely.  Please feel free to sound us out whenever you want to.   Do you have someone to go with you to Spain for your FET ?  I hope you get some good sleep  xx xx xx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## buzz

Hey Sasha 

great news re the forms - someone 'up there' was looking out for you....

You just look afteryourself right now, do you hear! and of course bounce anything you want off any of us at any time.

lol
buzz


----------



## buzz

Today is the first day that I have felt quite 'rough'...and I am trying not to think that I have done too muhc and it is all my fault....

I am out of here for a few days from tomorrow and it is quite difficult with work being so manic - but unavoidable as it is a family thing....I just feel quite balloonish and hope there is nothing sinsiter in this feeling....

Anyway, I have booked a scan for the 14 April - I should go 3 days earlier, but just can;t due to my heaviest workload of the year - an exhibition...

Ah well all this moaning isn't going t get me to bed early...and last night I couldn't sleep...anxious....blah blah...

moan moan - that's me today!

All postive vibes to everyone on this thread!

lol
buzz


----------



## lizzie2

Dear Sasha,
Just wanted to say how sorry I was too read your news. I really hope your tx will work when you feel ready for it. It certainly puts our problems into perspective, and I admire how you are coping.

Any Joy, just wanted to say congrats - those Kiev doctors did the trick! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

As you may have seen from other boards, we got another BFN. We're taking a few months off before going for number 4! Bizarrely, I've turned the corner already and starting to feel like it is worth another go (after a couple of weeks of despair). 

Jen good luck with all the bloods and everything for the US. Don't know how you are managing to juggle all of that, but well done. 

Lizzie


----------



## Bel

Sasha,

Good news about the forms being found. I'm so pleased that you now have 9 months. Someone is definately watching over you. I would do exactly the same thing in your position. 

Thinking of you,

Belle,x


----------



## buzz

Sorry to hear your news Lizzie - I hope that spring puts a bounce back in your feet - you have the right idea...and number 4 for us was lucky (so far), so I hope the same can be for you...

buzz x


----------



## santa clara

Dearest Sasha

Just wanted to say how very, very sorry I was to read your sad news - though we only 'met' in the past couple of weeks, I know through your messages that you have incredible strength, courage and generosity of spirit (even sending words of support to the rest of us when you must have been going through your own private hell!) and I can only hope to be able to offer you half as much support and comfort. Your plans for the coming months sound like they are falling into place and are absolutely the right thing to be doing ... I wish you every success. Be strong and positive as you always are! We're with you all the way.  

Santa Clara


----------



## Andream

Morning everybody

Sasha hope things are ok. So glad that the forms have been found. This is such a positive thing to be doing. You are so strong your dh would be so proud of you.

Belle spain in may wow that sounds fantastic you must be so escited!!!!

Buzz hang in there girl it's hard to balance work and everything else at times

Jennifer how are things with you? Good to see you back again

Tinks hope all is well and th nursery is finished

Our news is that we had our appt at the lister yeasterday and all the forms are completed so DH is going to fax then today. I need to do a mock cycle so that should be in the next 3 weeks. Have got the drugs already which is a bit scary!!! DH was particularly scared by the thought that injections might be needed but I have told him not to worry. I am a nurse lecturer so can ask soemone at work to do it one of my friends will do the deed if needs be!!!!
It all seems very real now. Everyone at the Lister ws so nice and positive I felt really happy when we left. 

Will let you know when we hear from Ruth!

Love and baabydust to everyone
Andrea


----------



## Ruth

Andream,
Will keep my eyes open for a certain fax!!!

Ruth


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

I hope you are all enjoying your weekend.  I went to an afternoon tea party with some old friends today.  It was really exciting catching up with everyone's news except I didn't tell them mine.  I need to wait a few more weeks yet  

I had a scan yesterday and saw a little heartbeat.  I was really emotional.  It still just doesn't seem real.

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Andream

Indianna how exciting you must feel so special  
love
Andrea


----------



## Bel

Indianna,

That's wonderful, to hear a heartbeat must make it seem so real. I can't imagine how that must feel, but I am hoping that I will one day! Glad to hear that you are keeping well. Enjoy!

Belle,x


----------



## RSMUM

Indianna - I think I remember you from Oct '03?! I just logged on here to post for the first time and was soo pleased to read your post - CONGRATS!

Ladies, can I join you? I have just had BFN on my second DE attempt and  I'm looking into going abroad to try.Just at that stage of trying to make sense of everything.....

Deb ( Rsmum ) x


----------



## Jayne

Dear Sasha 

I'm so sorry, I have only just caught up with this thread and read your devastating news.  My heart and thoughts are with you at such a sad time.  

You are showing temendous courage, strength and dignity, and I pray with all my heart that your dreams come true. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## bigJ

hello all, I've been off for a while and just caught up..

Sasha please allow me to add my hugs and prayers for you and dh, he will be beside you all the way sweetie I am sure he will and support you to see out the plans you both made.  Of course you can sound us out when you are ready xxx

Buzz - BFP well done!  can understand the uncertainty, especially the nervous about going to the loo bit, the knicker checks get to be a habit don't they ?

Lizzie - sorry about the BFN, at least the sun has started shining, hopefully gives you the strength to never give up  

hi to all of you, no news from my side, just waiting for Barcelona and proud of giving up the evil weed....... has anyone heard from Jude? She went off to IM for FET and then vanished...or is she on another thread right now

love and baby dust to all
bigJ


----------



## longbaygirl

Just seen this on another board................

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm200405/cmselect/cmsctech/7/7i.pdf

You may want to read pages 129-132, on International comparisons.
Page 131 "the number of embryos to achieve a live birth &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;is commonly used as a parameter of excellence&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. We have also heard of the inconsistency of reporting standards and criteria vary across Europe, but the overall picture, particularly in relation to the Nordic countries is undeniable"
You need 2 times as many embryos to get pregnant in the UK, as you do in Iceland.
Page 132 point 197 says "Despite being a pioneer in IVF the UK lags behind many of its European neighbours in the quality of the treatment it offers&#8230;&#8230;

Joy


----------



## RSMUM

Wow Joy! Where did you find that?!Interesting....


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi RSMUM,

It's a parliamentary report - you can put the link into your browser and have a look - it's long tho.

Joy


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

The last few days have been a whirlwind of planning dh's celebration service (which is on Thursday) and e-mailing clinics across Europe to enquire about carrying on treatment in a different country once the 9 months are up. IM have been so good. They even have said that they might be able to fit in two fresh cycles before the 9 months (for which I am so grateful). FET is now firmly planned for mid-May.

Another option I'm exploring at the moment is the possibility of shipping any frosties back here. I really don't know what the HFEA guidelines are on this or where to start. I might phone our clinic in London (where the frozen swimmers are stored) to see if they have any advice.

Finally, I had this amazing thought the other day, and I am so encouraged by it. I don't know why it didn't occur to me earlier, but Mark is now a dad - he's got our two embryos that were created in January with him in heaven. I am so excted and comforted by this. His dream was always to be a dad and now its realised. Then I thought "Wow! Half my family is in heaven. 

Wishing you all a good week! Lots of love,

Sasha.


----------



## Andream

Dear Sasha you are such a positive and wonderful person. I hope the celebration goes well. I will be thinking of you.
Love
Andrea


----------



## bluebell

Dear Sasha,

You are such an inspiration.  The celebration for Mark and all your family will be amazing, I'm sure.  When I go to IVI for my transfer, I shall wave at your frosties !  Hope the day goes well and make sure you get all the pampering you need.

and to Tinks....
IVI Barcelona have told us they have a donor for us, and they will be contacting me this week to tell me when to start sniffing Synarel, so 'ere we go !!!. Can you change my details on the list please ?

Thanks, and love to everyone else.
Bluebell


----------



## Bel

Morning Girls,

Sasha - Your post is so positive. Your strength is unbelievable. We will all be thinking of you tomorrow. x

Bluebell - Great news about the donor. It's so exciting isn't it?

AlmaMay - Tokyo eh...wow how wonderful. have a fab time!

Buzz & Indianna - Hope you are both keeping well. When are your next scans?

Andrea - Isn't it great to get all the tests etc over with and await a donor. I'm sure it won't be long as Ruth is great. She found ours in weeks as you know. We are flying out to Marbella mid May. We are treating the trip as a well deserved holiday also. It's great because no-one needs to know anything at home. Exciting isn't it?

Tinks - Please update me to 'Found donor travelling to Ceram Mid May'. Hope you are okay, and the visitors have left you in peace!

Rsmum - Sorry to here about your Bfn. It's such a horrible time. Thinking of you.

Jennifer - How are things with you?

Well, better go now as at work. Take care all....

Belle,x


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone just a quick update...

I will be back with you all soon, I have been in hospital with a spell of bleeding, got to rest up now for a good few days....  all seems to be well  at the moment so keep everything crossed xxx

I also know what beani is dumb scan lady let it slip I was not impressed in fact I was/am fuming still .. never mind over the moon with my bean xxx

will be back soon xxx


----------



## Ruth

But are you going to tell us?

Ruth


----------



## KathyC

Hi Everyone,

Tinks : I too would be mad if they told me the sex of the baby when I didn't want to know.  DH thinks we should find out the sex as it's twins and it will make things easier.  I don't see how knowing the sex can make anything easier apart from whether to but pink or blue and I intend to use white anyway.  The most important thing is that beani was doing fine and all was well after the bleeding.  

Sasha : I was touched by your post and thoughts of your DH now being a father.  It's great that IM could fit in two fresh cycles they can certainly move things over there.  I hope the celebration goes well on Thursday for you. Thinking of you. x

Belle and Bluebell : Great news about your donors - not long now.

Deb : Still thinking of you and hope you are feeling a bit better. Are you still thinking of going abroad for another tx?

BigJ : Well done on giving up the ciggs.  I did a few years ago when we started TTC I was a heavy smoker but feel so much better now for stopping.  It gets easier and easier. Hope you hear from Barcelona soon.

I don't have any news just counting away the hours until we meet with the obstetrian tomorrow night. I am hoping she will scan me and that there will still be two little heart beats. I have now reached just over 10 weeks and am grateful for each day that passes and I have these on board.

Love to you all
Kathy


----------



## bigJ

Hi ladies from mrs non-smoker (best thing I ever did giving up )
Tinks - didn't get the drift on your post - is your bean OK- please God yes  
Sasha, you are so brave and that's a wonderful thought - sunshine for U for THursday .  I know it's not the same but my grandma is by me, all the time, every day, I know it, and it's the most wonderful thing in the world  .  Have you read the "crossing over books"  PM me if you want...

I am so glad I am going to IM, was feeling guilty after hearing the costs of Kiev from Joy, but somehow I know we are doing the right thing, the place is right for us and  for us the no waiting list is key because of age, if we are blessed enough to have an angel, then we would so much like to have another and time is not on our side...   I would like to personally meet a UK consultant who wanted to advise me not to go abroad for Tx , it's thanks to people like that that I have now got to the DE stage Grrr- I would need a good lawyer first   cos it might involve a lot of blood and I don't mean AF 

Kathy - baby dust and prayers to the placenta pixie for your two heartbeats, that sums it up so well  

lOve and kisses bigJ


----------



## santa clara

Hi everyone

Just wanted to give you all an update, although I wish it were more positive. Had my third scan today and the prognosis is sadly very bleak.  I was prepared for the worst as my beta readings have been doing the wrong thing now for 3 weeks (slow rise rather than doubling), and I had that initial early bleeding, but now it looks as though it really is more or less all over - there is a uterine sac with possible yolk sac inside - but that's it, no heartbeat or anything.  I'm now over 7 weeks and the doctors want to do one final scan next week, but then it will either be a D&C or let things happen naturally.  After that initial elation 3 weeks or so ago I feel so sad and angry, and wish it could just be all over so I can get on with my life again. Had been thinking about trying again as soon as poss, but that will now have to wait a few months and I'm not sure I have the emotional strength or stamina to go through with it (and certainly not this outcome all over again!). It's also so hard not knowing what went wrong - no way of finding out if it's 'me' or if there's anything I could do about it in the future.

Anyway, sorry to sound so down. I'm sure I'll recover soon!

Santa Clara


----------



## longbaygirl

santa clara - so sorry, thinking of you.

Joy


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

Just need some extra prayers today, its Mark's Celebration service. It will be a great service, uplifing and positive just like my dh, but I think I will struggle to get through bits of it. I don't think the realiy of what has happened has totally sunken in yet. Sorry, I know this has nothing to do with tx, but its just where I'm at right now.

Sasha


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha,

I haven't posted much before, but I just wanted to add what everyone else has said - I was so touched by your amazing strength and positive attitude - you really are an inspiration. I wanted to let you know I am thinking of you today, I can't begin to imagine how hard it's going to be but hope that you can take some small comfort in that you have been such an inspiration to so many of us out here in cyber-space (! ) and that at sure we're all thinking of you today.

Deb x


----------



## buzz

Hello all

I am back from the UK - and feeling sick, tired ...all at the time I have my busiest time workwise...I have a big work event next week with clients from all over the world...and I feel like curling up on the sofa...

Anyone any remedies for the sick thing...already on ginger biscuits, ginger tea...fizzy water...trying t oeat a little and often...

best 

dawn


----------



## littleJen

Hi all

Sasha ~ will be thinking of you today. I'm sure bits of the service will be hard and you will go through a huge range of emotions but overall I'm sure it will be wonderful to remember Mark in this way. Lots of supportive vibes coming your way 

Santa Clara ~ oh hun I'm so sorry for what you're going thru. I know some of what it feels like as I had a long-drawn-out low-rise +ve after my first ICSI last year, which resolved itself at 9 weeks . The wanting to start again immediately then the realisation that a delay is necessary is not fun. It's all so emotionally draining, and it all takes so much time, my heart goes out to you.

Tinks ~ so sorry to hear about your bleeding, that must have been terribly stressful. So glad everything looks OK now, and really hope you can relax and take it easy for a while. Sending lots of   and non-stressy vibes to you.

Buzz ~ glad you're feeling sick  hope you're enjoying it! Someone recommended anti-nausea wrist bands on some other thread. Lots of sympathy though, it must be v difficult trying to be normal while feeling so queasy.

Kathy ~ good luck with the OB tonight  !

Hi BigJ from littleJen (I'm actually >5'11" so not that little really!)  

Sorry not to have been around much but I've been waiting and hoping to get confirmation that I will start ICSI in the USA next month. My own problems seem so small in comparison it's ridiculous . But I need to get them off my chest, so sorry girls  

It's basically that we now have a second unexpected barrier erected in front of us by our US clinic. Earlier this month I had hoped to start tx but they turned round and wanted me to do the Clomid Challenge Test, take clomid and see if FSH rises too high. Well results I had on Tuesday suggest we've got over that hurdle OK , although we'll have to wait for the official blood that I couriered out to them yesterday to be tested to know for sure.

Yesterday I emailed them the results I had, hoping to be given an indication that we might be OK to start after next AF. But nothing of the sort ! Instead they now want to see the results of a mammogram!! and won't let me sign a waiver to say I won't hold them responsible for any future breast cancer, even though they said earlier that we could do such a waiver .

I did have a mammogram on Tuesday, but the results won't be back until next week and even then because I'm at the lower age limit for mammograms my breast tissue is likely to be too dense for the x-rays to be informative and so I may be called back for an ultrasound exam . I can't bear the thought of yet more delays! Time is not on our side, every month feels precious. The hassle, stress and time of arranging all the tests and so on up to now have been really big. I was so hoping to enjoy this coming weekend when DH is taking me to Switzerland as his birthday present  but now I don't think I'll be able to due to worrying about whether tx will be able to start or not .

I'm sure this US clinic is good, it's certainly very thorough, but wow it has not been easy.

Oh dear, sorry to have vented so much, but I needed it!

Love
Jen


----------



## buzz

Sasha

I know I didn't mention it in my last thread - but you have had us thinking about you today....

Santa Clara - I am terribly sorry to hear you are having such a harrowing time. big hug.

love
buzz


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone hope all is well

Sasha - hope all went well yesterday was thinking of you and sending   your way

Santa Clara - so sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of love ,I hope it is resolved quickly for you so you can recover in all ways

Tinks - hope you are feeling better and taking it easy you bun in the oven ladies need to take care of yourselves!

Buzz - sickness is a good thing shows those hormones are flying around 

Belle - what's happening with you are you on your drugs or anything yet? 

I have had the wierdest day of my life so far yesterday. Ruth rang to say she had a donor for us!!!! Rang DH and he was very excited. I then had to go to the clinic to start my monitoring cycle and they offered me a donor there and then. Someone had to pull out for family reasons and I was the only person starting a cycle that day who could do a fresh et with the donor. I was absolutely gobsmacked. Initially I didn't know what to say. They said discuss with your dh and ring us in the morning. So we are on a treatment cycle.    ET should be 22/4. I am in this complete shock and not knowing what to do. Rang Ruth who was fab and said go for it. DH is away next week so his sperm is being frozen and he will get back on the day of et. It has all happened so fast but I feel it's happened for a reason.

Take care everyone love to all and I will keep you posted!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruth

As I said on the phone, fingers and everything else crossed for you and in the nicest possible way, I hope I don't see you in Spain!!!    

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks again girls. Yesterday was an amazing day even though it was hard at times, but it was such a positive celebration of Mark's life.

Little Jen - Sorry to hear about all the hurdles you seem to be facing. You don't need added stress, but I suppose if it results in a baby then it will be well worth it. Hang in there. It might be worth chatting to some other women who are at your clinic to see if their experience has been the same.

Andream - How amazing!!!   Talk about being in the right place at the right time! All the best for the 22nd. Please keep us updated.

Tinks - Hope you are resting up.

Kathy - Any further scan news?

Wishing everyone else a good weekend with some  .

Sasha.


----------



## buzz

My goodness Andream - what fabulous news....keep us posted!

You're right sickness is good sign - this is going to be even worse next week as I have to conduct my work from a boat!

Yours 'everso green'
buzz


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Andrea - Great news! It is obviously meant to be!! so fast too. How wonderful. Keep us posted!

Sasha - I'm glad that Thursday went well. I can't imagine how hard it was. I really hope you get your wishes this year.

Buzz - I know that work is importnant. But remeber your health comes first. Take care of yourself & little one!

AlmaMay - Tokyo sounds fab! You sound like you are having a great time, and you deserve it. Enjoy!

Little Jen - So sorry to hear all your hassles. It will be worth it in the end! (thats what i keep telling myself!).

Kathy - How did your appointment go?

Tinks - Glad to hear everything is now okay. Take Care.

Deb - How are you?

I am on the 'Pill' at the moment and we are going out to the CERAM mid-May. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend,

Belle,x


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

Sorry I've not been posting much but I am really struggling with tiredness and nausea.  Not that I am complaining - it's quite comforting to have these symptoms  

Sasha - I am so glad Thursday went well - you have been in my thoughts.

AlmaMay - I'm glad you are having loads of fun in Tokyo with DH - enjoy it while you can hun you'll soon be back on the rollercoaster!!

Andrea - It's like buses!!  I'm glad you are on your way now hun. Good luck

Bel - good luck with your treatment - you're on your way now!!

Buzz - hang in there with the nausea - only a few more weeks and you will be 'blooming'!!

Ruth - I am interested to know why the couple on the TV programme didn't have any monitoring in the UK.  Has the protocol at CERAM changed since the programme was made? BTW has she had her twinnies yet?

Santa Clara - Thinking of you.  Here's wishing you loads of luck for the future

Little Jen - so sorry for all the delays you seem to be having.  Sometimes the tests and the waiting are the worst part.  Hang in there hun - you'll get there in the end.

Deb - Hi to you.  Yes, I did cycle last in Oct 2003.  God that seems like ages ago now.  I had the long wait cos I decided to go for donor eggs to increase my chances of a positive - and I'm so glad I did.  Mind you the wait was awful, I kind of felt a bit left behind but things have worked out ok now.  Good luck with your treatment hun.

Kathy - how did your appointment with the obstetrician go?

Tinks - So sorry they told you the sex when you didn't want to know.  How annoying.  Are you going to tell us or keep it a secret?

Bluebelle - good luck with your donor at IVI B.  Are you under Dr Castillon?

Joy - has it sunk in yet/  Are you still on cloud 9?

BigJ - hi to you and good luck at IM

Well apart from feeling rough not much happening with me.  My next scan will be at my booking in appointment on 22 April when I will be 10 weeks.

Take care everyone and hi to anyone I have missed.

Love Indianna xx


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi Indianna - still feeling strange - hard to really believe it, probably because you guys on this board, and DH are the only ones that know. Going to keep this a secret till well into the 2nd trimester.

Feeling lots of nausea too - but I know that the Progesterone does that to me - so it might have nothing to do with my little bean. Despite the nausea I still seem to be stuffing my face - spoke to a friend, who is 15 weeks now, and she was so nauseous in the first trimester she actually lost 9lbs. How great is that - I would love to lose a bit of weight, rather than put it on, for a change. 

Roll on to your booking scan - bet you can't wait now.

Joy


----------



## Ruth

Indianna,
Things have changed since Juliette came out to us as I hadn't started work there at that time (she beat me to it) but have spent the last 6 months building links with UK clinics so that the whole process is much smoother and not so DIY!!!
Juliette is now 33 weeks pregnant and very happy!!! Will let you know when I know re: delivery!!!!

Ruth


----------



## buzz

welcome back to the board Indiana...and I do take your point Bel...beanies first...

I am trying not to turn green at everything...the trouble is i am still eating okay, and my weight hasn't gone up, but my shape has changed and I can't get me trousers on easily...have spent the whole morning trying on clothes suitable for business, that don't make me look like an 's' bend...not because I am ashamed of my shape, but because we don't want everyone to start guessing...or just thinking I am fat!

ah well....may not get on the board till end of week again, but wishing everyone lots of luck and love.

buzz


----------



## Lisa

Hi Girls...
well everthing is much better for me so thats it I am back now!!!!

Ok well Jelly bean is.. .  hasnt anyonenoticed my ticker    

I will be startin part 5 soon so could you please im with any changes so I can alter the list....

Thanks to you all for your kind wishes and support xxx

looking forwad to keeping up with you in Part 5 xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Tinks - Great to hear from you again! Sorry you had to find out that information about your bean in such a way. But still from all us girls, congrats on the new little girl that will be joining you soon!

Indianna, Buzz and Joy - It must be amazing to have morning sickness (although I can see how it can quickly loose its shine a bit), because it is a physical sign of the babies growing inside of you. Hope you're taking it easy too.

Belle - Sounds like you an I will be in Spain at around about the same time. I will be in Barcelona, but if you want we can exchange contact nos. before we go out.

Santa Clara - You are still in my thoughts. Here any time if you want to IM or chat

AlmaMay - You party girl!!! Tokyo is a great place for that. Hope you and dh enjoy every moment of it.

Deb - Where are you having tx? How's it going?

Learning to take things step by step... I am moving back to our cottage this week (we've been staying with my parents since Nov 04 because of Mark's lack of mobility) and I'm really looking forward to being back in our home again. Then the next step will be another trip to Barcelona. I feel I that I will be ready by then (even though I'll still be grieving, I won't have the physical exhaustion that I have had in the last few weeks). I will be starting meds early May and hoping to be in Spain for FET by the second or third week in May. It's something positive to focus on. I'll keep you updated.

love Sasha.


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone hope all is well with you gals!!!!!
Just had some friends round for lunch which was nice and relaxing.

Tinks-  it's a girl!!!!!! just think of all those outfits!!!!!

Sasha - you are just so posititve you are an inspiration to us all, I really admire your courage  

Indianna, Buzz and Joy - hang in there our bun in the oven girlies, those early weeks of pregnancy are hard, feeling awful and not wanting to tell !!!

Alma May- what an exciting life you lead tokyo must be such a great place to visit Party on!!!!!

Belle -  not long to go now. Lucky you that trip to marbella. I feel like I'm missing out on a holiday by not going now

Santa Clara - Thinking of you and sending    your way


Well next scan is on fri. DH is going to las vegas on thurs and won't be back till morniing of et!!! He has to go and get his sperm frozen on tues!!!! It all still feels a bit unreal but hopefully all will go well

love and  
to all
Andrea


----------



## dianne

Dear Andrea or anyoune who can advise 
Which clinic in uk is supporting your spain egg donation


----------



## Andream

Hi 
I went to the lister who were excellent
andrea


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sasha - I would love to swap contact numbers. That's a great idea. My dates are 13/5 - 22/5. We are in marbella for 9 nights. Can't wait!! It would be great to keep in touch.

Andrea - I'm so pleased for you. I bet it's a bit of a whirlwind at the moment! Must be fate. I have a good feeling this is meant to be.

Tinks - A girl - how wonderful. Have you got any names yet or is that a secret?

Indianna, Buzz & Joy - Hope you mums to be are okay.

Alma May - Party on!

SantaClara - Big hugs.

Jennifer - Where are you honey? Hope everything is okay with you.

Kathy - How did the scan go?

Well, must go, but love to all.....

Belle,x


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
       

Please let me know of any changes xxx



*Name, location, tx, where you are up to*

Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04, 
tinks78, Dubai, ICSI, BFP Edd02/08/05 , 
MARTEEN, Spain, Donor Eggs, BFP edd 05/09/05 ,  
NattKatt, Tasmania AUS, ICSI/IVF, BFP edd 18/08/05 ,  
Alice Helyar, USA/IVF, donor sperm/IUI?/IVF, start Feb ,
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, BFP edd ? ,  
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, awaiting date, 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb , 
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd? ,   
Lizzie, Brussels, tx??, starting Feb/March , 
KathyC, Instute Marques ,IVF/DE, EDD 30/10/05,   ,
fin, cornells NY, tx??, Starting May 5th ,  ,
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , et 16th/17th may ,  ,
Sasha B, institute Marques , FET , ? June , ,
Andream, Ceram spain , DE , BFP edd?? ,  ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev, DE, BFP edd 07/12/05 ,   
AlmaMay, Im Barcelona, IVF/FET, ? April FET , 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , ,
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE, endo scan 10th May , ,
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , , 
Tracker, Valencia IVI , ED , test date 6th May , ,
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain , DE, September ,  ,
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, donor found, ET May 16th? , 
Salbal, Moscow , IVF/ DE, et 25th May? , 
Nicola anne, ceram spain , DE , 20th June , 

Let me know of any updates xxx

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx


----------



## Lisa

Follow me ladies xxx 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,27160.0.html


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone...

I promise to keep up with part 5 !!!

I just want to wish everyone luck joy and happiness...

May your dreams come true xxx

As always IM me any changes....

Andream... here sto a BFP for you in this chapter xxx

Santa clara ... still in my thoughts honey, if you need anything just holer 

Sasha ... my utmost admiration to you xxx

Jennifer .. where is ya ...

Congrats to all the part 4 BFP... I have to say our abroad list is looking fantastic...

Love to you all 

Lisa and Jelly bean xxx


----------



## bigJ

Hellooooooooooo    

sorry I haven't been around - you have all been so busy getting BFPs        doesn't it do ya good  

Off to Barcelona tomorrow, appt Thursday, back Friday (if dh can get me on the plane...I LURV SPain    )

will call back and let you know the next steps, and take time to read Part 4     

Sorry for not being much around - that will change

Love to you all, baby dust all round and may the folly fairy do her bit  

bigJ


----------



## KathyC

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've not been around lately - I've had a break as I was becoming a bit obsessed and the obstetrician said I should stop reading so much and relax and enjoy being pg.  Anyway the scan went really well as we have two normal size 'bubbles' on board with two good heartbeats.  We were absolutely over the moon and very very grateful.  I am going to try and stop saying 'if' we have two and accept we are.  I will be 12 weeks on monday and will be so happy to be on more solid ground.

I've tried to catch up with all your news - always difficult when I take a break.

BigJ : Hope it goes well at IM today and you like Dr O.  I asked my DH the other day if he thinks about Dr O and he said no because he doesn't fancy him like I do!  I don't. But he is lovely!

Santa Clara : Thinking of you at this very hard time and know you will come through this and things will get better.  Don't give up just have a rest. Sending you lots of big  

Adream : Great news - go for it.  Fingers crossed for 22nd

Sasha : Aways thinking of you and wish I could come to Barcelona with you and I would if I wasn't pg. I really really hope it works.  Do you have someone to go with you? 

Tinks : Glad you are back and ok.

I know I've missed a lot out but I send you all the best.
Love Kathy


----------



## Sasha B

Kathy,

I am so pleased for you!!!    Enjoy your two little    as they grow inside you. I know what you mean about ff being addictive. To answer your question about who I'll be going to Barcelona with, I've had no shortage of offers from my mum, mum-in-law and sister. My family have been really supportive. Thanks for your support as well. Having all the ff girls to share this journey with has been such a big help. 

Sasha x


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone

Tinks thanks for the im and that bump looks fantastic no stretch marks then!!!!!

Kathy so pleased to hear your scan went well try to relax almost on that solid ground sending lots of love to those two little beanies

Sasha hope all goes well in spain will be thinking of you

Santa Clara keep strong girl we are all here if you need a chat!!!!

Jennifer are you about? would be good to hear from you

Bigj hope all goes well in spain as well for you maybe you will fall in love with DrO like kathy!!!!!

Well I am on the HRT feeling ok still a bit shell shocked. DH goes to las vegas tomorrow and then is back on the 22 for et. In some ways the speed of it all means I haven't been able to get too anxious. Scan on fri to check all is thickening up nicely!!! Will let you know how it goes

love to all
andrea


----------



## Lisa

hello everyone xxx

Andream stretch marks well urm yes loads but luckily the picture is so small in the aviator it hides them!!! good luck tomorrow for your scan xxx

Kathy so pleased to hear about your 2 pods xxx relax and enjoy babes xxx

sasha still in my thoughts and prayers xxx so who do you think will be the final barcelona candidate??

bigj hope all is well today xxx

well just a quicky... been sun bathing and looking very pink!! perfect day by the pool, love to you all....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi Tinks - can you add me to the twins list too. 

Saw both beans at the 6 week scan - both with heartbeats!

Kathy - know what you mean about finding it hard to believe it.

Joy


----------



## Ruth

Congrats, Joy!!!

Ruth


----------



## buzz

It must be 'twins week' - we went for our 6/7 week scan yesterday and had the two beanies confirmed as 'impeccable' by the French echo guy...now just have to get to your stage Kathy...well done you! and congrats to you Joy...

Yours, 'still feeling yucky nut lucky'!
buzz


----------



## Ruth

Definately twins week!!
Congrats Buzz!!

Ruth


----------



## Andream

I can't believe all the twins on here!! Feel a bit of a fraud as now having UK treatment but started with you guys so am sticking with you 

Went for the scan this pm and lining is 11.5 so that is good.   Egg collection should be mon but they will ring and let me know what's happening tomorrow. Interestingly I had a follicle on one of my ovaries so there is life in those old things yet!!!!!!! No good to me now though!

Hope everyone has a good weekend all you lovely ladies take care
andrea


----------



## Ruth

Good luck for Monday, Andrea. Will be thinking of you. You better stick with us! We want to know how things go!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Buzz and Joy -    on your great news!!!

Andrea - All the best for tx on Monday. Please stay on this board, we're all on the journey together and besides your ties with Ceram makes you one of us even if this cycle will be carried out in the UK.

Hope all our pregnant girlies abroad are doing well  .

Katie - Welcome back. Sounds like the break was just what you needed. Well done you on persuing the NHS on your cycles and   for that appointment.

Big J - All the best for your  . Looking forward to hearing from you when you get back.

And to anyone I missed out, hope you're well and have a great weekend.

I moved back into my cottage yesterday and its lovely to be back home! The cats loved going in the garden too (we had been staying in my mum and dad's flat up till now). Fet getting closer. 3 more weeks before meds begin!

Here's hoping we'll all have some   this weekend. Ruth, I'm sure you will, can you send dome our way?

Sasha.


----------



## Lisa

hello everyone...

what an amazing crop of twinnies we have!!! I wish you all who are hatching to the very best how wonderfull xxx


Andrea all the best for monday will be thinkin of you and awaiting your news with great anticipation, 

I have to say how wondefull our list is looking, 

Well done to you all 

Lisa and Bean xxx


----------



## Ruth

Alma May, am so pleased for you! Good on you girl!! You jetsetting party girl! Hope you had a good time at the 40th.
Sasha, glad to hear you are back at the cottage in your own space. I am sure that that is the best thing to do after all you´ve been through. Fingers and everything crossed for those embies!!
Best Wishes to everyone and I will try and send you some of my wonderful sun!!!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Bel

Hi Girlies,

Well...all these twins, fantastic.Congratulations pregnant girlies. We must be a very lucky board!!I hope this is a good omen for my turn!

Andrea - Hope everything goes well Monday. I will be thinking of you. I'm glad you're stickin with us as you are one of the 'Gang'!!!

Katie - Welcome home. Hope your party went well. You are a real jet setter. What a fab life you have. Lucky girl! Great news about the funding too. You deserve it.

Big J - Thinking of you on your 2ww. Feet up!

Sasha - Bet you are glad to be home. Have you got any dates yet to when you will be in Spain?

Kathy - Great to hear from you. Glad you & twinnies are well. Can't believe it's 12 weeks already! Enjoy!

Tinks - You are so lucky to have sunshine. I now have a date of Mid-May for ET, when you next change the list.

Ruth - Great to hear the weather is good. Can't wait to travel out in May.

Hope you all have a great weekend. I am on my own this weekend as hubby is on a stag weekend. Peace!!!

Take Care Girls,

Bel,x


----------



## Rice cake

andrea 

Out of interest I wondere why  you gave up treatment abroad and started UK treatment


----------



## Ruth

I can answer for Andrea! She was suddenly offered a donor in the UK at very short notice as someone else had pulled out!!! Typical it happened on the day I also had a donor for her!! Mine is in reserve incase things don't work out.

Ruth


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone

L - I would definitely have gone to CERAM if the sudden offer of a donor hadn't happened in the UK 

Katie - hope you are having a good weekend. Your life sounds so exciting. Having a 4 year old my weekend consists of shopping for new school shoes and a kiddies party!! Hardly your jet set lifestyle!!!!!!!  Hope all goes well at your appt fingers crossed. Do you think you will get to meeet the man himself?

BigJ -  good luck on the wait take care of yourself

Sasha - must be so good to be back home. My cat hates being away so your guys must be pleased. Not long now till your treatment      

Kathy - take care and look after yourself you will be blooming soon

Tinks - I had terrible stretch marks too but they have faded now. Don't think my stomach will ever be the same again!!!!!

Ruth - enjoy the sunshine life in spain must be good

Bel - your cycle is so close now you must be soooooo excited and you get to go to spain and meet Ruth!!!!

Well the clinic rang yesterday to say the donor is a bit over stimulated so she is coming in for another scan and blood test on mon and they have her coasting! Being new to all this I just go ok not knowing if it is serious or not!!! I have been sending positive vibes to my fantastic lady hoping that will help

Will know more on mon so will let you know

Sun is shining in London and off to a party with DS 20 4/5 year olds so I will be putting the ear plugs in!!!!!!!

love to all
andrea xxx


----------



## Lisa

Andrea xxx hop eyou have a fab time looking for school shoes.. maybe treat yourself too!! I also over stimulated and coasted a bit for a few days... I dont think it will affect you?? I know it was just to stop me developing OHSS and having to freeze all (again) I ended up with a lovely crop and a miss bean so fingers crossed for you...  

Bigj xxx good luck with the 2ww..

everyone else happy sunday..I havent done much as there has been a sand storm most of the day.. its cleared up now, however everything house garden and car etc etc is under a thick film of Orange sand.. oh well best get to it!!! ( I mean best call dial a maid and get them to it)!!!!


----------



## Andream

call dial a maid the life some of the girlies on this thread lead!!!!!!!!!
andreaxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

Its a hard job but some one has to do it     well dial a maid came and went and my villa is white again.. even slipped her 1 pound to pick up the dog poo!!!

Car is gleaming lawn is poo free white walls and well me I just spent the day on here and watching oprah!!!

happy sundays xxx


----------



## Ruth

Definately alright for some!!!
Some of us were doing an egg collection for a donor on Saturday and then the hard task of making cakes with DD yesterday morning followed by a leisurely lunch by the beach, swimming in the pool and my first offical bit of sunbathing since I got here!!!! Am determined not to look like a lobster!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Andream

quick update as ds wants milk and stories. Clinic called today and ec is wed with et fri!!!!!!! hope DH's frozen ones do the job!!!!!
love to all 
andrea


----------



## Ruth

Hope you get lots of eggies, Andrea!!! Fingers crossed for you!!

Ruth


----------



## Bel

Andrea,

Thinking of you tomorrow. Fingers crossed and all the best for Friday. Wishing you lots & lots of Baby dust!!

Belle,xx


----------



## buzz

Good luck for Friday Andrea!!!

love buzz


----------



## Andream

Thanks for all the good wishes girls. Am busy at work today so that will take my mind off it!!!!!!
Love
andrea


----------



## littleJen

Andrea ~ thinking of you today, glad to hear you're keeping yourself busy , must be just a little difficult not to think about it though  When will you hear how many eggies? Have to admit it sounds positive that she was close to over-stimming  fingers crossed for you

Katie ~ great news about your 2 free tx at Hammersmith    well done! Glad to see you're getting the jet-setting in beforehand ! Thanks for your comments about the US health system and paperwork! They are so thorough, which is wonderful but also frustrating! I deal with 2 nurses at CCRM and it's just amazing what a difference there is - emails from one leave me smiling and from the other usually worried/upset! Nurse Nice and Nurse Nasty !! Overall tho I'm really happy and impressed .

BigJ ~ hope you're resting well  

Tinks ~ love your Sunday story, it sounds so glamorous! Hope you're managing to put your feet up a bit during the week too 

Buzz and Joy ~ bit late I know but mega congratulations on    - how wonderful 

I've been away for a while - DH took me to Switzerland skiing (end of season but amazingly we had some fresh snow) for his birthday which was lovely and relaxing, funny how standing at the top of a steep slope with planks on your feet can be relaxing but I guess at least it takes your mind off everything else  

I had my calendar through from CCRM today with all the dates on! Everything's going to really get moving in May. I'm on a short protocol, with the pill beforehand starting 30th April. I'll travel to Denver on 20th May with EC sometime around 1 June. It seems a little more real with these dates but I still won't really be able to get my head round it until I've bought the flight tickets! which I'm not going to do until AF arrives so I can be sure of the dates.

Love 
Jen


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone

Jen - we went skiing too at easter it takes your mind off everything else. Good news about your American appt.

Katie - not long now any more jetset parties to go to??

BigJ - fingers crossed

Buzz and Joy - keeps those babies warm

Tinks - anymore visits from your maid!!! My cleaner has just rung to say she can't come tomorrow as her car is broken down   

Ruth - enjoying the sunshine I hope it is real April showers here at the moment

Belle -  hope all is well with you

Well we got 6 eggs and they have done icsi as the sperm defrosting meant they couldn't   as well as they should. Not sure if that increases the chances of fertilisation or not. I assume so but correct me if I'm wrong!!!! Not sure what to feel at the moment being new to all this. It still feels slightly surreal. Anyway they will ring tomorrow to discuss embryos!!!!
Love to all
Andrea


----------



## RSMUM

Great news Andrea! No, ICSI is, well as far as I'm concerned, brilliant! I thinkyou'll have a good chance of ferilization - all the very,very best - keeping everything crossed for good news from you tom..


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been around the last few days. I've had a few decisions to make...

As you know I was planning to return to Barcelona in May for FET but I don't feel physically or emotionally ready to resume tx just yet, so I now I have decided to put it off until June. I feel it is the right decision. I want to give my two precious embies the best chance and I wouldn't be doing myself any favours going through the stresses of tx when I'm not strong enough.  Anyway to aid the relaxation process, I have just booked booked a holiday to the Austrian Alps in May and will be staying in a  spa hotel! Can't wait. This is just what I need, some time to get my head aorund all that has happened, to think about the future and time just to be. 

In terms of my FET, this would mean I'd be over in Barcelona by mid-June and maybe even a bit before. Still looking for a new clinic come Christmas because of Spanish law on the use of a deceased person's sperm. Why can't life ever be simple  .

Hope everyone is doing well. Andrea all the best for Friday  .

Sasha


----------



## Salbal

Hi Girls,

Hope you don't mind if I butt in and join you. I've just chosen our ED in Moscow so figured I could post as its now 'really happening'  !!!

Can anyone fill me in on what drugs/patches I'll be prescribed and how long I have to be on them before ET?

Thanks & dust & glue to all,

Sal xxx


----------



## Lisa

Hey everyone xxx

hows it all going for you ? 

well not much doing here had the pool cleaned and the garden mowed.... have now organised a part time permanant maid twice a week so I can take it extra easy!!  been reading teh da vinci code in the pool most of the day.... can't stop eating fruit either I spose its better than chocolate!! dh is surprised I am not S**ting through the eye of a needle he has a way with words bless him!! he is busy decorating the guest house so if anyone fancies a holiday it should be ready in a about a week!! got all the furniture arriving for it on tuesday soooooooo exciting.. new 3 piece and curtains and things. bought a load more beanie stuff I will hopefull post a picture of complerted nursery next week so watch this space.. It makes me feel all emotional I keep hugging the babygros and things.. what am I like hey!!!

Sal xxx you are more than welcome to post here anytime.. have added you to the list and well let me know of any changes xx good luck sweetheart xxx

Sasha xxx your strength is still shining through and well if you feel you are not quite ready yet them well done  for being honest with yourself, I think the holiday is a fantastic idea xxx


Andrea xxx Fantastic news soooooooooooooooo pleased for you .. keep me updated hey test dates and well how many embies etc !! thinking of you xxx


Right going to do a read back and catch up... hope all our twinnies and baby bumps are doing well and everyone else is doing well staying positive and happy xxx

love to you all xxx


----------



## Andream

Hey babes 

Sasha - great to hear from you. I think a holiday is just the thing. You need to feel in the right place when you have those embies on board!!!!

Tinks - what a lady of leisure you are. I thought I was bad having a cleaner and I work part time and have a child!!!!! You enjoy girl you will be running around when that bubs comes. I know what you mean about the stuff, I kept going into the nursery and looking at all the things before ds was born such a special time you enjoy every minute.

Sal - welcome to the thread fab girls on here even if I say so myself!!!  

Well my news is all 6 eggies fertilised, can hardly believe it, that boy's sperm is good even when it's been frozen!!!! He is still in las vegas flight lands at 11.30 et at 14.00 tight I know but we like to live on the edge  

Will let you know how the squirty bit goes

love to all 
andrea


----------



## RSMUM

Wooo-hoo! Brilliant news Andrea!!!


----------



## Ruth

Fab news Andrea, hope all goes well today, will be thinking of you!!!  

Ruth


----------



## Bel

Great news Andrea. Thinking of you today!! How exciting!!

Belle,x


----------



## littleJen

Andrea ~ great news about the 100% fertilisation  awesome! Hope ET's going well! Thinking of you ...   have such a good feeling about this, some things are just meant to be  

Sal ~ hi  Lovely to hear from someone going to Moscow - would be very interested to know what it's like!

Tinks ~ well done on the diet, sounds far better than most mums-to-be that I know - most seem to be on salt&vinegar crisps, or ice lollies (don't ask me why  ) Don't blame you for hugging the babygros at all! Sounds wonderful! Look forward to seeing the nursery.

Sasha ~ spa break in Austria sounds fab - having just been in the Alps I can safely say the scenery is so wonderful! and the Austrians are so good at restorative-type wellness centres. I'm sure it will help you return prepared for Barcelona in June (which also sounds lovely)!

Only just over a week till I start tx amazingly (if you can count taking the pill for 17 days tx!) - that is, assuming we haven't had a clomid-induced miracle this month! (I'm sure not, after all this time! ah well - at least we'll get to go to the USA )

Hope everyone has a good weekend
Love
Jen


----------



## Andream

Hi girls
just a quickie as dh has returned from vegas. He missed the et though as his flight was delayed and it was all over  I think he was more bothered about not seeing the embies from a scientific point of view as he is a nerdy!!!!!

Good news we had 4 grade 1 and 2 grade 2, so 2 have gone in and the rest frozen. Trying not too get over excited but can't help feeling it has all gone so well   

Oh well on that   now
Everyone have a lovely weekend I will be taking it easy!!!!
lots of love
andrea


----------



## Ruth

Andrea, so happy you got such beautiful embies!! We'll be with you every step of the way for the next 2 weeks. So sorry dh missed the event.

Ruth


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

Andrea: well done on your lovely embies.  Now the waiting begins.  It all sounds like it went well so you are off to a good start.

Here's my news (I have also posted this on the 1st Tri board):

I went for my booking in appointment at my local hospital today.    We had a scan and we were so relieved that everything is ok and that Bubbs is the right size and growing normally.  We even saw little arms and legs.  Awww!!

We then had a nightmare 2 hour wait to see the consultant, because they forgot about us and so I ended up in tears getting really stressed and upset.  So it kind of ruined the whole experience really.

We also saw 6 people we knew in the waiting room and because we have kept this cycle a secret I felt like I had been caught out    So we have had to bring forward our announcement by a couple of weeks because we didn't want DH's son finding out from anyone else.

We will be going for another scan in 2 weeks time and then at 20 weeks, 28 weeks and 34 weeks.  Does anyone know if this is the normal procedure?

I was told by the consultant to remain on the cyclegest and progynova until week 14 and that I should be taking 75mg of aspirin (I have been anyway).  Has anyone else been told to take baby aspirin?  I was wondering if this is normal now?

We have just told my step son our news.  I was really nervous and a bit worried how he would take it but he was really pleased as long as we don't give the baby a stupid name  

So I feel a lot happier about everything today.  I have been so nervous and emotional about the whole experience but I think I need to start enjoying it now.

Take care everyone.

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Ruth

Indianna,
So happy your scan was good but sorry for the upset after. Sooooooooo happy your ds was happy for you, totally agree on not giving bubs silly name!! Can understand where he's coming from on that one!!
Re: scans, varies from area to area as to how many scans they do. Even though I work in the field, I tried to restrist how many scan I had otherwise you can become obsessed but in a good way!! Had my 12 week one,then 20 weeks and then nothing!! Won't tell how many I had in the early stages!!!
Best Wishes for a happy next 30 weeks.

Ruth


----------



## Bel

Andrea,

Congratulations on your embies!! They sound perfect. Have a good weekend and take it easy. 

Indianna - Great news about the scan and a wonderful reaction from your stepson. I hope you can relax a bit more now and enjoy the next few months. I know that's probably easier said than done!!

Sasha - A holiday sounds like a perfect idea. I really hope that you have a relaxing time. You deserve it!

Hope everyone else is okay too. We are still looking forward to Spain in just under 3 weeks and counting!!

Have a good weekend everyone,

Belle,x


----------



## *Kim*

Guess who's birthday it is tomorrow

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,27883.0.html


----------



## buzz

Congrats Andrea - and good luck on the 2ww - look after yourself in this time!!

Nice one Indiana - I kow how you feel on the step child bit, I have a step daughter, who fortunately is also very positive and loves babies...so can even love her wicked step monthers!!! I am rather hoping she will be around a lot to help me out as she is quite a natural....

I wanted to ask anyone if they have experienced the same problem as me...okay we all get sore boobs...but one of mine is incredibly sore...and has been on the lead up to the ET i.e. when starting the oestrogen...I am sure this is the cause, but how much pain is okay!!!?  I don't want to sound like a hypo and keep asking the doctors for every niggly thing....

lol
buzz


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone working at home for next two days to take it easy!!!!
Feeling a bit tired and nauseous but that's just the cyclogest!!!!!

Indianna glad your scan went well and you got to see bubs makes it all the more real!!!!

Buzz sorry about the sore boobies must be really annoying no tips though !

Bel not long now you must be so excited, sun sangria and embies!!!!!

Little jen look after yourself in the buildup stay focused!!!!!

Tinks hope all is well with you and the maids are up to scratch!!!!

Hello to everyone else. Need to go and do some marking now so down to work it is
Love
Andrea


----------



## tracker

Hi Tinks,

Just wanted you to know that I had 2 embryos transferred at IVI Valencia on Saturday 23rd April.  Blood test planned for Friday 6th May.  Will let you know how I get on.  I've been encouraged by so many positive results and hope this is our turn!

Best wishes to you all and hope things continue to go well for everyone.

For those who may be considering Valencia  IVI, I found them very professional and personal.  The only drawback was trying to make telephone contact from the UK.  Although when they want to speak to you they just keep calling until they speak to you!  For me that was important.

Will be in touch with good? news next week I hope,

Tracy (tracker)


----------



## santa clara

Dear all

Just a note to say hi after a short hibernation period ... been keeping a low profile lately, trying to make sense of everything that's happened since that BFP moment 6 weeks ago. It seems so unreal now.   

Finally (at 9 weeks and after endless blood tests and scans) had a D&C scheduled for last Tuesday, but in the event all hell broke loose on Monday night (for want of a better euphemism!). I spent 4 hours in A&E just for the doc to confirm what I knew anyway. Saw the consultant the next day to see if the D&C was still worth having, and we decided just to let things take their course, as I was already halfway there. Have one last scan and blood test tomorrow, just to confirm that everything's happened the way it should have.     

So that's it! Just checked FF for the first time in a week or so and can't believe how things have been moving on - it's hugely encouraging, all these BFPs - and so many twins!  Congratulations to all of you ... 

Meanwhile I'm trying to organise blood tests etc to find out what might have gone wrong/why I miscarried - has anyone any experience of diagnostic tests like this? I certainly have never been tested BEFORE tx, and finding a clinic that will do it for me now (after 2 miscarriages) has proved nigh on impossible - no-one seems to offer anything unless you've had 3 in a row. Any advice on what tests are worth having/any I should specifically ask for appreciated. I need to wait a month to six weeks now before any testing anyway.     

I'm still planning (at the moment) to go for a second DE attempt in September (would have liked to try again sooner but because of what happened I have to leave things at least a couple of months, unfortunately). Meanwhile, am trying REALLY hard to take an interest in other things in life ... can't believe how hard it's been to generate any enthusiasm for 'normal' activities like seeing friends, going to the movies etc, but I suppose it'll come in time.

Anyway, best of luck to everyone - and here's to a great summer!

Santa Clara 
PS Tinks - please can you amend my entry on your list to 'planning 2nd DE in Spain in September' or similar? Thank you!


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

Counting the days till Austria  (actually its more like rain and they're having lots of it at the moment! Oh well, I'll just have to suffer in the heated pool, jacuzi, sauna etc.  ).

Santa Clara, its good to hear from you again. So sorry about your traumatic experience. I think you're very brave to wanting to keep on trying. These tests could be what you need to help your little ones stay put for nine months, so hang in there  

Tinks, How are you and bump? Good on you for getting a maid. Its not not the culture here, but in Hong kong, where I grew up, everyone had one. Its a lot harder to do things in such heat and humidity and you need to take care of your bean. Could you please ammend me on the list. ET will be around mid June.

Finally, hi to everyone. Hope you're all having a good week.

Sasha x


----------



## dollyzx

Hi Santa Clara 
Soo sorry to hear about your miscarraige - thinking of you .
I'm at CARE in Sheffield & after 2 biochemical pg's was referred to CARE in Notts for immune testing . Now have results & will need steroids & heparin on a donor cycle , now trying to look into how this will work abroard .
It may be worth having this done prior to your next cycle , where abouts in the country are you ? I know some of the London clinics do it too .
Good luck 
Love Dollyzx xxxxx


----------



## Lisa

Morning everyone (depending what time zone you are in I spose  !!!

Santaclara xxx so sorry to hear of your struggle over the last few weeks, I am pleased to see you havent lost faith and are ready to jump back aboard this rollercoaster of TX again later this year sending you loads of positive thoughts xxx

Sasha xxx snow whats then!! I am sure the break away will be the best form of relaxation xxx

Jennifer xxx hope your mum is ok xxx

andrea xxx hows you doing?? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buzz

Good morning all!

Nice to have you 'back on the board' Santa clara - you have been so brave in the face of such a mindblowing few weeks.

Lucky you Sasha - and good for you - a break...and all those lovely things...jacuzzi...sauna...I can only sit in my bath and 'look' at the jacuzzi button at the moment...but I am not complaining...not allowed to...

..but I feel crap...major sickness now...struggling to drink enough fluids...can't even stand water...it seems to come back up quicker than it goes down...

have resorted to homemade soup because at least there is water in that!

Hope everyone else is good...

love
buzz


----------



## Lisa

Ahhh Buzz

sorry to hear you are having an Ickky time of it.... I remember feeling like that too the only thing that relieved it slightly for me was ginger ale in little sips.... home made soup sounds yummy though!!

take care honey I hope it eases up for you soon.


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone

Santa Clara good to hear from you you take it easy and look after yourself now.  

Buzz hang in there it will get better I found drinking little sips helped fizzy seems to be better not sure why. Sorry you feel rough.

Tinks good to hear from you  hope all is well in sunny Dubai. My dh will be off there again soon he has a big project going on there at the moment. 

Sasha have a lovely break will be thinking of you

Jennifer hope your mum is ok sending positive vibes

Well I am hanging in there trying not too think about it all too much and staying remarkably cool.  Keep wondering whats going on in there but I think I will leave the test as long as poss to get the most accurate result.

Take care everyone love and   to all
Andrea


----------



## bigJ

Hi girls

been busy little B - sorry for not being around much  

Santa Clara you brave thing, so sorry sweetie    for your tests

the visit in Barcelona was super, and we had a call to say they are bringing us forward     as they have found us a perfect donor ad she is ready to go.....so just waiting for AF (controlled by HRT so due Sunday), scan on 10th May is booked so the endo elf and the womb wizard are getting lots of tlc from me, and as long as we get 7mm + at the scan then we go for ET between 13th - 18th May !!!!!!!  I am so impressed with IM.  They have emailed back within an hour or two of each question I have asked and are so helpful.  We met both the English doctor and the famous Doctor O (George Clooney) at our visit, they were fantastic.  DH sperm are living in the freezer in Barcelona as we speak so at least some of the family are getting some sunshine!!!

Tinks can you change my info to "Endo scan 10th May" please, one step at a time....  

LOve to you all

bigJ


----------



## RSMUM

Hey welcome back!!! Glad things are gong well - how exciting! Now you've really put a spanner in the works for me   - I STILL can't decide which clinic to go for..   and keep drifting towards IM but my friend sez it's cos it's the most expensive! Ha!


----------



## Lisa

Morning peeps xxx

Andrea xxx hang on in there honey !! not long now, what does your dh do over her then?? tell him the temp has shot up to about 44 so its lovely and toasty!!

Buzz xxx hope your not icky today xx


----------



## bluebell

Helloooooooo everyone !!!
Blimey....only 2 weeks since I posted on this and so much has happened with you all.  I had my parents staying for a week and also mine and DH's 40th birthdays and went to Bruges and Lake District (aaaaaaagh !!!! ......don't know about any of you lot, bit feel that if I had kids then I could slip quite easily into middle age, but becuase we're still hanging in there for a small person to come, 40 isn't very welcome).  
So, I've been away from my Fertility Friends.........good luck with the 2WWs ..all sound very positive.  
Santa Clara......so glad you are back.  I was really worried that you had disappeared.
Tinks, could you change my words on the list to "Donor found".  "Donor found sniffing 24th" sounds a bit like I found the donor sniffing, if you know what I mean !!!!!!!
Love to all,
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## Lisa

Blue bell 

list amended!!! and yeah do know what you mean ...  when I read it back it did make me smile!!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Andrea - You sound very relaxed about the 2ww wait, which is great. When do you test?

SantaClara - Good to hear from you. Sounds like you've had a real rough time. Glad you are okay now. It's so hard to concentrate on everyday life when you have been through a tough time, but I'm sure you will feel better in time. Thinking of you.

Bluebell - Good to hear from you too. It's wonderful when you find out you have a donor isn't it. So quickly too. I hope all goes well.

BigJ - Wow. That all happened quick. You will be having the ET the same time as me(fingers crossed!). We are at the CERAM for Ec & Et between the 16th - 18th all being well. 

Jennifer - Hope your mum is okay.

Sasha - Have a wonderful holiday. Relax and Chill. Just what you deserve!!

Buzz - Sorry to hear you are feeling crap. I hope you start to feel better soon. 

Tinks - Wow...your life sounds heaven....sun,pool,maids...you are one lucky girl!!

I have a blood test tomorrow and then await next step from Ruth. I'm so excited, but also aware that it's one step at a time.....

Take Care All,

Belle,x


----------



## Andream

Hi girlies

Bluebell - welcome back you gotta keep up with the posts!!!!

Belle - I do feel relaxed about the wait I sort of feel what will be will be. I am a bit tempted to get a kit but am being strong. Am supposed to test on wed but DH has got to go to Zurich so will wait till thurs am when he is back.
Not long to go now for you!!!!!

Big J - not long for you either take care of yourself

Tinks - my hubbie has a big project at showtime the tv channel. They have someone there nearly all the time at the moment . I think he will be going back in next couple of weeks. He usually stays at the media city and I encourage him to visit the malls!!!!! Gucci handbag here I come     Will your bubs be wearing designer gear??

Sasha - enjoy your hols and chill out!

Buzz - feeling ill is good embrace the nausea!!! Sorry I know how bad it is when I had ds I was ill until 16 weeks and it gets you down  

Jennifer - how's you?

Santa clara-  you take care of yourself now

Well test day is nearer trying to be cool bit tempted by the pee sticks but figure if I don't buy one till the day before then I can't use it!!!

Got a relaxing bank holiday planned

Love to all
Andrea


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is having a good long weekend. Hopefully the   will make an appearance tomorrow. Feeling a bit hormonal today (af due in a few days). Screamed at the cat for knocking over a vase of flowers and getting water into the plug socket - I mean I really lost it  ! I gave him a cuddles after I had calmed and felt very guilty.

Bit annoyed at myself today as well as I forgot to take my HRT last night, something I never do and I'm hoping it won't make my af late, which in turn may push back the FET. Counting down as I take my tablets. 

Amdrea - Hang in there. Sending you lots of    

Belle - All those little steps add up  

BigJ - glad your first consultation at IM went well, they are great.

Love to everyone else  

Sasha


----------



## Lisa

Hey ladies xxx

Andrea xxx I too am amazed but how relaxed you are for this 2ww, I was crawling up the walls!!!  hope you are taking it easy.

Sasha xxx hope you are feeling ok today, I am forever having those days... since well eermmmmm let me think proberbly since puberty!! cats are very forgivin!

everyone else I hope you  are having a nice relaxing bank holiday weekend xxx


----------



## buzz

The weather here is gorgeous...sorry girls!  Lifts the spirits somewhat...but went to a BBQ yesterday, then was badly sick again...getting fed up of this!  Still if someone could guarantee me the sickness would be gone definitely by 12-16 weeks..it would be alright...

STOP complaing buzz!!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend back in the UK...we'e not off officially here...but I am taking the day anyway!! yeehaa...


buzz  xx


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone

Buzz- you poor thing take care of yourself, hopefully the sickness will pass

Tinks- hope all is well with you nice and hot in Dubai

Sasha - hope the hormonal raging has calmed down a bit I feel a bit tetchy today must be the heat

Belle - not long now soooooo exciting can't wait to hear all about it

Bigj - really pleased things went well for you I bet you can't wait either

Well girls I am finally on the verge of cracking. Feel terrible today tired, sick ,sore boobs etc etc Just want to know if it is the drugs or something else........ No hpts in the house but almost bought one in Boots yesterday. have decided to do it tomorrow night as dh will be around and it will be day 11 and they said day 12 so I figure that is pretty close. Don't want to do it in the morning as couldn't face teaching if it was bfn.

Will keep you informed love to all
a desperate andrea


----------



## Lisa

ahh andrea sorry you are having a tough one...

I look forward to your news tomorrow... you did better than me I only made 10dpt!!

loads of       

oh and yes very hot but pool and airconditioning is cooling me down...
my Dh works at media city too... in the building next to showtime... I have showtime and its driving me mad tell your dh I am thinking of switching to Orbit!! at least you get eastenders!!


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

I hope everyone is doing fine.  Andrea hang in there.  You have loads of symptoms that sounds good.

Buzz sorry you are still suffering with the m/s.  Hopefully you will start to feel a lot better soon.  I started to feel better at 10 weeks.

Tinks - your days sound lovely!!

Sasha - I hope things are going good with you and that you are looking forward to your spa holiday.  We went to the aqua sana spa at Centre parcs last year.  It was wonderful.

I have another scan on thursday (12 weeks) just to make sure everything is ok than I have made an appointment with the midwife for next monday to ask about booking my antenatal classes, just in case they get booked up early.

Take care everyone

Love Indianna xx


----------



## bluebell

Helloooooooo !!
Andrea, you are an inspiration of how to stay calm through all of this.  Yes, your symptoms sound promising.  We'll all be here to catch you, whatever happens.  Good luck.

Tinks .... you lucky woman ... what a life you lead !!

Indianna, you are an inspiration to me too, as we went to the same clinic.

Belle, we may be having all our action at around the same time !

Buzz, I'm sure your nausea will end soon, even if it feels like it never will.  I suppose at least it's a reassurance for you all the time that all is well with your pregnancy, but I suppose that's no consolation !

Santa Clara.....I am always forgetting to take my medication at exactly tha right time, but I'm sure our bodies aren't that precise anyway.  I bet we metabolise the drugs differently depending on what we are doing at the time (e.g. how active).  I'm sure missing one dose won't make that much difference.  And, talking of missing doses, I should have sniffed my Synarel an hour ago....had better go and do it !!!

Bluebell xxxx
PS Forgotten who else it is on 2WW, but good luck to you too.


----------



## Bel

Morning Everyone,

Andrea - Thinking of you today. Everything crossed!! Positive vibes being sent down the line to you....

Bluebell - When are you having EC and ET? Would be great to go through it together..

Buzz - Sorry you are feeling icky. It'll be worth it in the end!!

Tinks - You are one lucky woman!!

Sasha - Hope you have a wonderful break. You deserve it. Hormones are a nightmare, but sometimes it's good to vent your feelings.

BigJ - Glad things went well for you.

Hope everyone else is okay too. We are looking forward to Spain..under 2 weeks & counting!!!

Take Care,

Belle,x


----------



## Lisa

Andrea if you test today just wanted to say  ..........
  

thinking of ya honey xxx


----------



## buzz

oooh Andrea - we will be thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes....good luck my dear!

Hello Indiana...12 week scan, that's v.exciting...and that's what I have in my mind when feeling crap...10 weeks would be great for me to start feeling better...that would be end of this week...pleeeze...

Sasha...cats are very forgiving and resilient...as mine will tell you as I pinged an avocado stone on my old cats head the other day (by mistake of course!)..I agree with the others re the drugs...I am sure we are well 'stacked up' like little squirrels....


belle, Bluebell, tinks et al...good week to one and all.....

love
buzz


----------



## Ruth

Hi everyone!! Hope you all had good weekend and enjoyed that bit of sunshine I brought over to you from Spain! Flew to UK on Wednesday afternoon and back on Saturday lunchtime but aimed that sunshine would last a couple more days after I left!!
Buzz, you so don´t want to hear this but sickness can go on longer. I can remember having motion sickness with dd up to 25 weeks preg!!
Andrea, I have everything crossed for you!!! I so don´t want to see you out here in the nicest possible way!!!!!
   to everyone of you!!


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Everybody - Just popped in to check on you all !

Good Luck with Testing today Andrea !  My fingers are X'd for you xx

Lots of Love to everyone else.

Jennifer xx


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone well i did the deed and it is a          

I feel really emotional I thought I would never have another baby and now I might have two!!!!!!

Trying to be cool as usual long way to go

Thanks girls for all your support reading all the messages today made me feel really supported you are all an inspiration to me
love and  
to all
andrea


----------



## longbaygirl

Congrats Andrea.

Joy


----------



## Ruth

Congrats honey!!!!!!      
So happy to hear! Take care of yourself,

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Andrea,

How amazing! Congratulations     . I am so happy for you.

love,

Sasha


----------



## Lisa

way to go Andrea and embies 
      


CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Andream

Thanks everyone for your good wishes dh and I still on   we can hardly believe it. Did another test this morning just to check!!!!!
DH is now worried that twinnies will mean his new sporty car will have to go back!!!! men hey

Buzz -  have joined you in the sick club ds brought some caterpillars in this morning that he is growing for his butterfly farm, I was eating my breakfast and it nearly made a rapid reappearance oh well shows the hormone levels are high   

Tinks - dh says he is not responsible for the content of showtime!!! He thought it was really funny though small world hey!

Sasha - hope all is well with you looking forward to your hols I bet

Belle - you will be joining us soon on the bfp site!!!!

Katie - not long till the hammersmith do you think you will see prof winston

Joy - hope all is well with you and you are taking it easy

Jennifer - good to hear from you have you got any plans yet?

Indianna - bet you can't wait for the scan it will all go quicker than you think!!

Ruth - so hopefully I won't be seeing you after all. The sunshine you brought has well and truly gone now did you take it back with you??

Love to all
andrea


----------



## buzz

Hi Andrea

what fantastic news.....so very pleased for you...yes the hormones are high..so keep away from the caterpillars or other offerings from ds!!

love
buzz


----------



## bluebell

Well done Andrea !!!!!!   You must be over the moon !!!!!!!! Here comes your baby(ies) !!!!!!!      

Wey hey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   

So pleased for you !!!
Tracker, when do you test ?  Is it very soon ?
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Ah, sorry, just looked Tracker, and it's the 6th.  Thinking of you too !!
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Andrea,


Wahhoooooooo....so pleased for you both!! It was definately meant to be. Congratulations. I have been trying to mail you all morning, but my computer is playing up. It does choose it's moments!! Great news...ENJOY!!!

Hope I'll be joining you soon..


Love to all,
Belle,x


----------



## caron

Andrea - just wanted to add my congratulations , its a wonderfull feeling , roll on morning sickness   


to all you other girls having tx or waiting for results or waiting for donors , tonnes of good luck hope your dreams come true very soon

love caron x


----------



## RSMUM

Andrea!!!!n CONGRATS!!!! BRILLIANT NEWS! All the best! You must be feeling on 

Have  wonderful, happy, healthy next 8 months!

D xxx


----------



## Indianna

ANDREA

Well done you!!!  Enjoy your pregnancy - the fun starts now!!  

Lots of love
Indianna


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

Little update.  I had my 12 week scan today and saw bubby wriggling around!!  Aww!!  I couldn't believe it.  It made it seem so much more real.  I got a bit emotional.

I am starting to feel a lot better about my pregnancy now, I am even starting to enjoy it.

Good luck to everyone

Dreams do come true

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Indianna,

That's great. It must be such a wonderful feeling. Glad you're feeling better. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!!

Take Care,

Belle,x


----------



## buzz

Fab news Indianna...sounds amazing, and what huge steps forward in such a few weeks these bubbas make!

Gald you are going into the weekend with such lovely news.

love
Buzz


----------



## Lisa

Helloooooooooo

Tracker good luck for testing today xxx

Indianna fab on teh scan honey now rest up and enjoy it!!!

Buzz how you feeling??

Andrea still beaming for you 

love to you all xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello all,
Feeling excited   but VERY scared   as we found out a few days ago that our transfer date at Barcelona IVI is probably going to be in the week beginning Monday 16th May.  Somehow it seems so much more scary than previous IVF's/ICSIs with my own eggs, because there is so much more to lose here, especially money !  As usual too, the Synarel is working it's evil way and making me emotional and grumpy (not to mention the hot flushes).

It's all so frightening, isn't it ?  I'm so worried about what it will feel like to have a BFN, especially as there have been so many BFPs on this thread recently ... it makes you feel that it has to work, but there are still 40% or so of cases where it doesn't and only 50%-55% live births at our clinic.   Most of the time I am fine and try to be optimistic, but it's tough at times.  Do any of you feel like this ?  

HELP !!!!!!!
Lots of lovely vibes to you all,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx
PS Tinks, can you update me on the list please ?


----------



## nicola-anne

Howdy Ladies!

It's been ages since I posted, but having caught up today on all the good news I am beaming from ear to ear, most recently your BFP Andrea - BIG congratulations!! 

Quick update from me - Ruth has found us a donor and now I am waiting for AF to arrive (due yesterday, typically late on the one month you want her to make an appearance eh?!) so that we can get started, all going to plan we will be heading out to CERAM towards the end of June. VERY EXCITED!!!!!!

Belle - maybe I'll be there just a few weeks after you?

x Nicola-Anne


----------



## Salbal

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update. Got period yesterday so started Estradiol this morning and am having initial scan tonight, also wired 50% deposit so its all feeling very real!!

Nicola-anne - know how you feel hon, mine was a bit late too, though I can share a secret with you but you'll have to excuse the TMI!! Orgasms..... bring my period on a treat, & the bigger the better   

Congrats to all those new mums out there, seriously hope to be joining you soon!

Love, dust and glue to all,

Sal


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Bluebell - I know exactly how you feel. I am nervous, excited and petrified all at the same time. We fly out to Spain next Friday, but our donor is having EC around the 16/17th. We should be going through it at the same time. At least we can keep each other company on the 2WW(or am I getting a bit ahead of myself?). My husband keeps telling me one step at a time, but I've always been an optomist!! You are quite right, the BFP's on this site are great and they keep me feeling positive, except sometimes I think maybe I'll be the  unlucky one....anyway, we must keep positive. Have a good weekend.

Nicola-anne - Yes you'll be there a couple of weeks after me. I'll let you know all about it if you like? Have you booked anything yet?

Sal - I like it....must remember that for the future!!

Andrea - Hope you are okay, and not feeling too Icky' yet?!! 

Buzz - Hope you are okay too. Feeling any better?

Tinks - Please change me on the list to 16/17 May CERAM DE. Thank you!

Tracker - Good Luck for today. Everything crossed!

Hello to everyone else. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend..

Belle,x


----------



## buzz

Hi gals...

latest sickly report - seems to be every other day actually sick...which is better than it was...although lots of self control involved...

Will be glad when I'm in the stage when I want to eat the fridge contents!!!!

good weekend

love
buzz


----------



## nicola-anne

Hi Ladies

Sal - I didn't see your suggestion until it was too late - I cleaned the oven and that seemed to do the trick.... must remember your tip should there be a next time, a bit more fun that a date with Mr Muscle in the kitchen!

Belle - I would absolutely love to hear how you get on of course. What are you doing re. accomodation? I've been browsing apartments to rent on the net but haven't booked anything yet as I'm not quite sure about dates, I thought that I'd rather be self catering to keep the cost down and also so that we don't need to tidy up for the maid each morning ha ha! Can't wait to meet Ruth and Dr Benito.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

x Nicola


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

Indianna, great news about the scan. It must have been amazing to see your little bean!

Buzz, glad to hear the sickness is getting a bit better, Hang in there.

Bel, Bluebelle and Nicola-Anne, all the best and much   for your up and coming ET dates.

To all the other girlies, hope you are having a good weekend!

Af arrived yesterday so in 28 days I begin using the estrogen patches (no sniffing required - thank God!). Cautiously excited but also scared in case I loose one or both of the embies in the thaw.

Ruth, maybe you'd be able to help me in this area. What is the probablity of me ending up with no embies after the thaw? Does this happen often? Hope you are enjoying a sunny weekend in Spain!

love,

Sasha


----------



## Ruth

It depends on the grade they were when frozen, but if good quality then they say that the survival rate is about 50-60%. Having said that, that is an average so you could have 1, could end up with 2 or none.
Will everything crossed for you on the day, keep us updated.

Ruth


----------



## roze

Ruth

Could you please send me some information about how to register with your clinic in Marbella?  I am registered with another Spanish clinic but wanted to look at other options. Would we need to come out and see you or could we handle everything by correspondence. We are experienced IVF-ers and in egg receipt.

Also, I wonder whether you might know this- I may be starting a cycle in June when we will be on holiday in Iceland. I may need an ultrasound there before I start my medication- do you know of any Icelandic clinics?



Many thanks,


Roze


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
       

Please let me know of any changes xx
*Name, location, tx, where you are up to*
Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04, 
tinks78, Dubai, ICSI, BFP Edd02/08/05 , 
MARTEEN, Spain, Donor Eggs, BFP edd 05/09/05 ,  
NattKatt, Tasmania AUS, ICSI/IVF, BFP edd 18/08/05 ,  
Alice Helyar, USA/IVF, donor sperm/IUI?/IVF, start Feb ,
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, BFP edd 18/11/05 ,  
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, awaiting date, 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb , 
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd? ,   
Lizzie, Brussels, ICSI??, August , 
KathyC, Instute Marques ,IVF/DE, EDD 30/10/05,   ,
fin, cornells NY, tx??, Starting May 5th ,  ,
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , 2ww  ,  ,
Sasha B, institute Marques , FET , ? June , ,
Andream, Ceram spain , DE , BFP edd?? ,  ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev, DE, BFP edd 07/12/05 ,   
AlmaMay,1st nhs appointment hammersmith 25th may, IVF/FET, ? April FET , 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , ,
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE, BFP EDD , ,
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , , 
Tracker, Valencia IVI , ED , test date 6th May , ,
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain , DE, September ,  ,
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, donor found, 2ww, 
Salbal, Moscow , IVF/ DE, et 23/24th may , 
Nicola anne, ceram spain , DE , 20th June , ,
Alfonso, IVI Barcelona , de, et ? june, ,
Chrisier , Ceram, de , awaiting donor , 
lix , Dubai fertility centre, ICSI, 2ww , 
Let me know of any updates xxx

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx


----------



## Lisa

New Home ladies xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,29255.0.html

see you there xxx


----------



## Lisa

Hi Girlies xxx

I have amended the list to the best of my ability!!!

let me know if you want anything changing .....

will catch up soon gotta rub some after sun in !!!


----------



## Ruth

Love the bump Tinks!!!
Have we got an impressive list or what!!!!
Good luck to everyone!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Ruth - Thanks for the advice. I have 1 grade 9 (4 cell) and 1 grade 8 (2 cell). Will let you know how it goes. If FET is unsuccessful I will go back to IM in September and am currently looking into transporting any left over embryos to a clinic in the UK.

Tinks - I agree with Ruth - what a belly!!! But its all baby. You look very fit and healty  

love,

Sasha.


----------



## bigJ

I always manage this don't? I being the first post on the new thread - sorry girls I know I am not here really as much as I would like to be  

Hope you are doinf well, will go off and catch up with you all.  I am doing well on the Ostradiol patches, no nappy rash   and sore boobies and very weepy/emotional so they must be working    Can't wait for scan first thing Tuesday, just hoping the endo elf has been doing his job I need 7mm+++ please.. 

Love and kisses and baby dust

bigJ


----------



## Mummytoone

Tinks you look stunning,can we see a larger picture please


----------



## bigJ

Hi Sasha!! you posted at the same time as me  

How are you dojg sweetie pie Sounds like you are getting on with your plans, I am glad for you.

Love and kisses

bigJ


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone

Tinks you look fab very sporty spice!!!!!
Sasha glad things are moving on for you hope all is well

Hi to everyone else, I am a bit tired so just a quickie. Feeling quite sick but anxious this feels so stressful wondering if the pregnancy is going to be ok. This is worse than the dreaded 2ww. I think because i had 2mcs before i feel more anxious. Anyway off to bed now
catch up soon
andrea


----------



## Lisa

hello everyone!!!

Ruth I soooooooooo agree with you what a list... just have to say it goes to show that tx abroad is well very encouraging judging by all the BFP's xxx need to get soem new cycles on teh list so keep your eyes open for any newbies!!!


Andrea xxx ahhh it never ends the worrying does it.. and it goes on till when they are 40!!! hope you got some rest and the icky feeling has gone.. I used Ginger ale xxx

Lou xxx I will Im the picture to someone who has the know how to upload it!! still cant get the hang of that!! 

bigj xxx nice to see you again sending you loads of   everything will be fine xxx

Sasha xxx hope you are ok to, wishing you every joy and happiness xxx

well all is well this way as you can me tummy is huge had to take my belly bar out for fear of it pinging and getting someone in the eye!!! I cant believe I am heading to 3rd tri in a few days it goes so quickly, spent a lovely day lazing by my pool in the garden yesterday and well I now have a burnt bump love to you all and well heres to another fab part 6 with loadsa BFP's xxx

take care Lisa and Miss Beani xxx


----------



## buzz

Morning all!

Sunny France calling in....I am so happy I haven't actually been sick since Thursday...although feeling nauseas...please let me be under control!!!

Unebelievable stress with work on both mine and dh's side, needless to say when the cash doesn't 'flow' as you need....I wish I was still employed in a big company when I received a nice pay cheque....all this self employed stuff....

on the bright side...I can 'go to work' in what I want (no pics of me on this website!)...when I want....and where I want...so as long s the cash starts to flow again soon...will be overjoyed..!!!

Hope you are okay Andrea - take it easy...and put lots of mini stops in your day!!!  As Tinks says, we never stop worrying, but we can at least do our best for our boddies and bubbas!

Al the best and thinking of you Sasha and Big J.

Right now...am off to sort this work stuff out!

lol
buzz


----------



## lizzie2

Hello ladies,

Tinks thanks for updating the list. My 3rd ICSI in Feb/March was another BFN. We both took it very hard, but I am already feeling better, and ready to go again. We've got our follow up consultation on Thursday, but I'm not really expecting much except bad luck, try again, since I did manage 3 embies this time (only 2 put back in, and the 3rd wasn't suitable for freezing). 

I think we will try ICSI number 4 in August, after a nice long holiday in July, and plenty of time off doing other things.

But this thread is an inspiration. So many BFPs - congratulations to everybody. 

Lizzie


----------



## Lisa

Lizzie so sorry to hear your tx didnt get the BFP you deserve ,  sending you so many positive thoughts for the August ICSI... I think this will be the one for you August is a lucky month!! I shall be hatching a bean !! hope you have a fantastic holiday.

Buzz so glad to hear your sickness is easing, now you can hopefuly start to have fun and frolics for the upcoming 2nd tri!!!


well most go  xxx and do erm well nothing I spose!!


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Tinks you look amazing !!! 

Lizzie:  really really sorry to hear about your BFN.  It's so devastating, isn't it.  Soundis like you are doing OK though and moving on to the next go.  It makes it so much easier if you plan the next go and have that to give you hope.

I've got a quick question to you all (but especially to Ruth, if she has time). I am on the Estradiol patches at the moment.  I have to put on new patches every other day, but find that after a day or so, they get quite creased (I've been putting them on my bum).  Is this creasing normal ?  Does this matter ?

Belle:   not long now !!! We don't know for certain yet that it is next week we will be going over, but it is most likely.  What day do you fly out ?  I'll be thinking of you.

Andrea:  I really feel for you too.  I think we all feel that as soon as we have a BFP all is fine, and I'm sure it is, but I can understand how you still feel a bit scared.  Take care of yourself and have plenty of pampering and nice distractions.

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

bluebell xxx
hope you are ok honey you havent said much .... any gossip from your end??


----------



## Ruth

Bluebell, creasing is fine and does happen. You will still be absorbing drug!!

Ruth


----------



## bluebell

Ruth,
Thanks so much for that.  You are superhuman.  Are you sure there is only one of you .....you do so much !!!

Tinks,
Really sweet of you to ask how I am.  We're still waiting for go ahead for ET next week.  Feeling a bit hormonal and tearful from Estradiol patches (hence slightly panicky post last week)....... must be really bad as I cried at Neighbours !!!!!, and also when I heard a tourist speaking Swiss-German the other day, as most of my relatives are either in Switzerland or Austria and it made me miss them and cry.  Not normally anywhere near so much of a blubberer !! Also very tired .....combination of estradiol and synarel is like an anaesthetic for me !
However, feeling excited and optimisitic too and looking forward to sunny Spain.
Thanks so much for the support.

Nice sunny vibes to you all from me from sunny snowy Scotland.
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Tinks - You look fantastic. Very radiant and very suntanned!! 

Andrea - Sorry you are feeling so tired and anxious. I'm sure there is nothing I can say to make you feel better, but just wanted you yo know that I am thinking about you!

Bluebell - We fly out on Friday 13th!! Not a good day to fly if you're supersticious!! We can't wait! I have a scan on Thursday to check all is going okay. Feeling a little anxious about that, but glad things are happening soon!! When do you find out when you fly?

Lizzie - So sorry to hear about your Bfn. It never gets any easier does it? you're doing the right thing..going on holiday and concentrating on your next attempt, that's what keeps me focused too.

Buzz - Glad you're feeling better. I hope work gets a little easier for you both.

Kathy - Hope you are okay too.

Hi to everyone I've missed,

Love,
Belle,x


----------



## Lisa

Good afternoon ( depending where you are at!!)

hope you are all ok today xxx

Sal xxx list done good luck honey not long now...the time will fly... I cant believe I am 28 weeks !!

Bel xxx friday the 13th !!! OMG of all days!! hope you are ok.. keep us updated 

Bluebell xxx crying at neighbours ( lets keep that one to ourselves!!) hormones are so norrmal dont worry sending you loadsa    for the go ahead next week  

hugs to you all


----------



## buzz

Lizzie, so sorry to hear your news...I am glad you are taking anice break over the summer and trying again in August....that seems like a very good month to start...

katie - nice to see you are 'lurking' and jolly good luck with your start at Hammersmith....

Hi to all, Bluebell, Belle, Tinks, Ruth and everyone....

I am celebrating because I am sipping my first cup of ginger tea in weeks...(the very smell was turning me..)...

love buzz


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Buzz....great news you are feeling less sick. You must have felt it would never end.
Katie ...Good luck !!!!!!
Andrea....How's it going for you ?
Tinks.....You are so supportive.  Thank you !!

Belle.......I'm working away from home for a couple of days from tomorrow lunchtime, so I just wanted to wish you all the best for your trip away to sunny Spain.  Hope it all goes well for you and that you manage to make it a holiday too...plenty of good slobbing around.  Hope the transfer goes OK and I have everything crossed for you. All the best !!!!!

Love to anyone I've missed !
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## Andream

Hi Girlies hope all is well with you guys
I am a bit under the weather today, have started to have some bleeding this afternoon. Rang the clinic and they said to change cyclogest to other way!!!! and to come in for blood test tomorrow if still carries on. Have had two mcs so am feeling quite negative but still fell sick sore boobs etc
Will keep you posted
hope all of you are well
love
andrea


----------



## Ruth

Andrea, hope this is just an implantation bleed and that all is still well. You know where I am if you need any help, advice or support.
Love and hugs,

Ruth


----------



## Lisa

Andrea xxx
hope you are ok, (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) to you xxx
  to you we are here for you if you need anything

Lisa xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Andrea - Thinking of you. Everything crossed that things will be okay. Take Care,x

Bluebell - Thank you for your wishes. Have you any news about your dates yet. When are you due to travel out? I wish you all the luck in the Worls and I hope everything goes okay for you. Thinking of you,x

Buzz - Glad you are finally feeling better. Bet that's a relief. Hope you continue to feel well.

Sasha - Hope all is well with you.

Tinks - You look fab in your picture.

Katie - Wishing you all the best for your appointment.

Lots of love to everyone and especailly to Andrea,

Belle,x


----------



## Andream

Hello you fantastic ladies you are my inspiration and support

Tinks  hope all is well and you are not too sunburnt it is not good for the bump!!!!!

Bel good luck for tomorrow I will be keeping everything crossed for you and you get to meet the lovely Ruth

Bluebell  hope the crying at neighbours has subsided and you are feeling less hormonal 

Ruth thanks for all your support wish you could send some of your sunny waetaher this was as it is really cold!!!

Sasha thankyou so much for your IM it really meant a lot to me and gave me just the boost I needed

Katie not long to go now!!!!! 

Buzz good that you are feeling better how many weeks are you now?

Well my little bleed last night was just that little. There was a tiny tiny speck of brown stuff (sorry tmi) this morning and that has been it. I overreacted a bit and poor dh didn't know what to do. He is really supportive but I had decided that was it! Rang the clinic this am and spoke to the lovely Lena who was very calm and said happens all the time with ed try to stay cool and ring us if it happens again. So back to trying to be coooooool. I have found this bit harder than the 2ww so hopefully I might just have had a little implantation thing or something. Anyway I have now officially diagnosed myself with OKC (obsessive knicker checking) disorder and am looking for a cure so any ideas girls?

Anyway thanks for all the supportive words and as they say on the hitchikers guide Don't Panic       

Love
andrea


----------



## Ruth

Andrea, good to hear things are still on track. I've told you, I don't want to see you in Spain now!!!!!  
Unless you bring me a baby to coo over!!!!!!  

Ruth


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted on this board for ages, so I'm a bit out of date with it,

Tinks, I've seen your piccie of you pg and you look fantastic.

Andrea, you made me laugh with your OKC. I was an obsessive knicker checker all the way through my pregnancy, and also an obsessive loo paper checker. Its very hard to stay cool, but time just moves on in the end. I hope that things are OK for you.

Me, dp and ds are going to Fiji in three weeks time to get married - just the three of us on a small island on the beach in the afternoon. I've been looking for dresses and finding it hard to find one that fits. I had a goal at weightwatchers to lose 10kgs in ten weeks, before the wedding. Well.....I now have 8kg to lose in three weeks!!!!

Its been raining here in Sydney and I have just found a leech of all things on the wall of the bathroom - yeucchhhhhh! I sprinkled it with salt - I'm not usually able to kill any living thing - I even rescue flies, but a leech - OMG how gross!!!

Suzy


----------



## Lisa

Andrea xxx so happy to hear that its just an OKC noment.. your scan will be soon wont it? take care honey and rest up!!!

Suzy xxx hello stranger wow the wedding sounds fantastic thats what Dh and I did only over here, Debenhams have a great selection of dresses I had a prom dress in there end from there for my wedding it was perfect!!

Ok just wanted to pop in quickly and say after many discussions with the powers that be, you may notice the patient clininc reviews... I look forward to reading!!! 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,148.0.html

catch up with you all soon and as always let me know of any changes with your tx's xxx


----------



## buzz

Good news Andrea - I am so relieved for you....please keep taking it easy won't you!?

Me, am now 11 weeks this weekend....unfortunate I can't get a date for my scan until the beginning of June, but at least I do get it with the 'big cheese' who I really like and trust....

hope everyone is gearing up for a good weekend....

love buzz


----------



## alfonso

hi everyone
I wondered if I could join you? I am doing ED at IVI Barcelona and have just started taking the synarel spray.  Et should be early/mid June if everything goes to plan.  Finding it all a bit nerve-wracking as have been through a bit of a rollercoaster ride this past year but I'm encouraged by all the BFPs and new babies on this site.  Best of luck to Bel and Bluebell, I shant be far behind you I think.  And good luck to everyone else who is going through a cycle.


----------



## Ruth

Welcome Alfonso!!
Glad to have you with us. Though I am working at the CERAM fertility centre in Marbella, if you have any queries or worries when going through your treatment and I can be of help, please don't hesitate to ask!!!!
Hope you also get a BFP!!! 

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Andrea -    So glad for you! What a relief. I hope you are able to feel a bit more settled and enjoy the preganacy form here.

Alfonso - Glad you could join us. I'll be in Barcelona around the 18th having FET at Institut Marques. Maybe we'll end up being there the same time.

Suzy - All the best with your wedding plans! Wedding in Fiji sounds lovely. Are you living in Sydney? I lived there for 2 years and absolutely loved every minute of it.

Ruth, Tinks, Buzz, Bell, Blubelle, Alma May and all the other girls - Hope you have a great weekend!

Sasha.


----------



## chrissier

Hello everyone.  I'm going shall be going to CERAM for DE as a result of reading about it on this website.  Have to go on a short waiting list as hubby and I both have blue eyes.  It's really encouraging to hear of so many success stories.  I recently lost a 'known' donor in this country as she was CF positive and it was very heart-breaking for her and us.  It's hard when things go wrong, but there's always hope.

Good luck to everyone who is pregnant and all those going through treatment.  Not used to all the short-hand yet!

Love, Chrissie xxx


----------



## kayse

Hi everyone, 

I have logged on this particular thread a few times and I'm keeping uptodate with all your news.  Fantastic to see a lot of BFP's with overseas treatment ... gives us all so much hope.

Ruth, hope you don't mind me asking again through this message but I did email you a few weeks ago back now asking for some information on your clinic.  You probably didn't get my email (I think my computer has been playing up).  Should I email you again as we are very interested in possibly looking at ED in Spain?

Happy Monday all of you.

Kayse


----------



## dianne

Hi everyone, this thread really gives me hope re BFP's

*Kayse*
I have been exploring DE Spain and have had reply from IVI Valencia very prompt and clinic Eugin all offering appointments and waiting list of about 2/3 months What is your experience, from your threads i can see, i think you are still having treatment with own eggs at ARGC IUI i believe
or i may have missunderstood ?
I have been advised to try few cycles of DIUI at lister after 3 failed IVF elsewhere, as opposed to further IVF, hard that one for me

In the mean time am drawn to the success of DE abroad hard not to be.
As i also need donor sperm another issue.

Dianne


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone !!
I've been working away for a few days so not posted.  

Andrea ........Sooo pleased for you that things are OK.  You had me really worried !  It's so reassuring to know that there are other OKCs out there !  I have also been known to be an OBF - obsessive breast fumbler - trying to see if they are pregnancy tender (and probably making them tender by fiddling around with them all the time !!).  
Hope you are feeling much more relaxed and reassured now.

Welcome to all the newbies to this thread...dfuller, kayse, chrissier, alfonso.

Sasha, we might be in Barcelona at the same time too.  I might be at IVI towards the end of this week (although they are keeping us on our toes and not giving much away).  Keep us posted as to when you are going !  Are the tow clinics near each other I wonder ?  Maybe we could meet for a coffee ?  Let me know if you would like to and I will post you my mobile number. Will quite understand if you think you'll be too busy though !!

Ruth, if you are reading this and have a spare moment, I have had 2 scans in the last week, to check my endometrium.  The first reading was 8mm, and the second only 7.3mm (2 days after the first).  Of course I am paranoid now because the second was lower than the first.  Is this normal fluctuation do you think ?  Is 7.3mm an OK number ?  The UK clinic wouldn't comment because it doesn't relate to treatment from them.

Love too to Buzz, Tinks, etc.  Well done Tinks for helping along the patient clinic review thing.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Kayse, have sent you a personal messgage, not sure what happened to the first I sent!!
Bluebell, did two different people scan you? If so then this would account for slight variations and I would not be undully concerned. If same, then as soon as you get a date for EC for donor I would up your meds. Let me know what you are on at mo and I can advise to what.
Welcome to everyone else!!!
Hope everyone is well and enjoying the good weather, opps sorry you´re not all in Spain!!!! Bel is here (just across the road actually!!!) and coming to see me later today so will be soaking up the rays if she has any sense!!
Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Ruth,
Yes, it was a different person scanning.  Her explanation was that the endometrium changes all the time, so it would just be a fluctuation.  At the moment I am on 2 Estraderm TTS 100 patches every other day.  My blood test result with the first scan was oestradiol = 262 pmol per litre
Progesterone = 1.9 nmol per litre.  Getting the 2nd result today.
It's really kind of you to help and advise.  As I've said before, you are an absolute star and I don't know what we'd all do without you.

Give my love to Bel and wish her all the best. 
Bluebellxxxxx


----------



## lix

Hi girls
Can I join this thread? I've been reading this website for a while, but never replied before. I'm doing ICSI in Dubai. My dh works here for nearly 3 years. Today is my 10 days stim, and I got 22 follies, all between 10mm to 15mm. So my ec probably on Saturday. My dh is getting very good at doing the injection. Sometimes I don't even know when he finishes. 

Tinks, hi! How are you doing? Dr. Mon reduced the drug to 150 iu for another 2 days to prevent me overstim, and he said he would probably stop the drug for Thursday and Friday. Some private clinics here also work on Friday. My ovary enlarged a bit, so they give me a piece of paper about OHSS info to read. Hope I won't be too sore after ec. 

I wish you girls all the best wherever you are, and hope all our dreams come ture.


----------



## Ruth

Lix,
Welcome to the gang!!!  

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## Andream

Hi everybody 

welcome to the gang Lix, Dianne, Chrissie, Alfonso and Kayse I am really a fraud on this thread as I ended up having treatment in the UK!!!!!

Ruth hope all is well say hello to bel for me!!!!!

Bluebell thanks for the good wishes I know what you mean about the boobs I am always thinking do they still feel sore? I feel much more relaxed this week for some reason just trying to be coooool  

Tinks I saw you on one of the other threads about your shopping what was the playstation for? if you are bored in labour  

Sasha not long now for your treatment have you flown out yet? Good luck babes sending lots of    to you

Buzz glad you are feeling better the time will fly by till your scan

Katie are you excited about your appt?

Hello to everyone else must go and get ready for work now!!!!!

love
andrea


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Just to let you know the latest...we are in Marbella and it is wonderful. Hot, Sunny and beautiful! We finally met Ruth yesteday and she is great. Hubby thought she was fab as she puts you at total ease about everything. Donor had EC yesterday and did fantastic with 10 eggs!! I was scanned and all so far so good! We now have the wait today to see if fertilisation has occured. Please keep fingers crossed for us.

Glad to hear you are all well. I will keep you updated......

Love to all,

Belle,x


----------



## bluebell

Belle, that's fantastic news !!!!!  Sending lots of positive vibes out to you and your 10 eggs !!!!  Hope you get loads of fantastic embies and all goes really well for you.  Carry on enjoying the sunshine and heat.  It was on the news a few months ago that studies have shown that IVF works better in the summer !!!

Andrea, great to hear you are feeling better and not needing to knickerboobychecker so much any more !!

Love to everyone else too .....Sasha, Buzz, Tinks etc etc etc etc !!!

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## buzz

Hi Belle in Marbella...you must be getting the sun that we are not getting here in France at the moment!!!  

Well I am very glad that the sun is shining on you - and let it continue in the the shape of some lovely embies.....

Hello to everyone else - and especially welcome to all the new gals logging on this week...

lol
buzz


----------



## Andream

Hi Belle
here's sending you lots of lovely positive vibes so those spermies do their job!!!!

love andrea


----------



## Sasha B

Hi All,

Just wanted to wish Belle all the best. 10 embies is an excellent number. I am off to Austria tommorrow morning and look forward to catch up with all the news when I get back.

Love to everyone  

Sasha.


----------



## Lisa

ahhhh Bel fantastic just wanted to wish you all the best honey xxx

right I am off to try and do soemthing to the list.. it seems to have gone a bit funny recently I will add all the newbies to xxx

Lix welcome xxx had my 3d scan with Dr Mo yesterday... hope all is well and you are resting up keep drinking loadsa water and cranberry juice to help with that OHSS ok!!

Sasha xxx hello hon whens your trip 

Andrea xxx hope your wobbeles are easing up for you  xxx

Buzz xxx any gossip from you ?

Ruth xxx hope you are yours are ok... must be teh worst being in the heat to so itchy!!

bluebell xxx big hugs to you to xxxx
right catch you all in a bit xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Well....we had 8 fertilize and we had 2 put back yesterday!! So pleased! The CERAM have been wonderful, especially Ruth. We can´t believe how easy it has all been. So we are now on the 2WW and still in Marbella, which means we are taking it easy on a sunbed on the Beach!! Weather is great and we both feel totally relaxed. We fly back on Sunday night, but I will catch up again before we fly. 

Glad you are all well and thank you for your well wishes, it obviously worked!! Just need you all to keep your fingers crossed for the rest of the 2ww.

Bluebell - Hope everything is going good for you too. Sending you positive vibes.

Andrea - Glad everything is okay now. You take it easy.

Sasha - Have a great break. Chill out and Enjoy. 

Tinks - Great Piccie.

Buzz - Glad everything is okay with you. Can´t believe you arwe nearly 12 weeks. Gosh, that has gone quick.I remember logging on to see how you´d got on and it feels like yesterday! Glad you are feeling less Sicky now.

Almamay - Ruth told us about this yesterday, when I have finished this I will log on to donate straight away. I agree with you, this site has helped me keep my sanity too. It has also enabled us to be in this position now, as i only found about about the CERAM on this site. It helps so much to have the support of all of you and I don´t know how I´d cope without it now......

Take Care all. Special hello to Ruth.. you´re the best!!

Belle,x


----------



## bluebell

Bel !!!!!!!
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay  heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey !!!!!!!!!!!
GREAT NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so pleased for you.  It is always such a relief to get to 2WW stage.  Have you frozen any of the other embies ?  
You and DH take it easy and enjoy the rest of your stay.

Love to you Belle and to everyone else from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

congrats bel so pleased for you ohhh so when is your test date??


snuggle in tight ickle embies xxx


----------



## alfonso

Bel
Just wanted to pass on my congratulations. That sounds wonderful and you sound so relaxed!  I'm hoping to go over to Spain for et early next month so this gives me so much hope.  Well done!  I'll be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you during your 2ww.  Best wishes to everyone else too. xx


----------



## nicola-anne

SUCH good news Belle, really delighted for you, 8 embies that is terrific!!

Enjoy the rest of your time in sunny Spain, I would love to know if you have any recommendations re. your hotel or apartment, and even more importantly restaurants...

Good news from me today in that we are All Systems Go (THANKS RUTH!!) and looking like EC at CERAM on 25th June, so am busy writing my list of things to do, guess I might as well cross off 'Acquire bikini body' it's a bit late for that... 

Have a lovely weekend everyone, in a bid to keep myself occupied til CERAM I'm off to a Eurovision party on Saturday!

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## alfonso

Hi Ruth
I meant to add to my earlier post thanks for the lovely welcome.  It's great having a fertility nurse on this site! 
I do have one medical query!  I've started the Synarel spray. Been taking it for about ten days now and have started having quite bad headaches. Is this a side effect?  All the info on the packs I have is in Spanish which I dont understand unfortunately. Bye for now.


----------



## bigJ

hi girls

Bel - how wonderful that you have so many embies!!!  We had 12 eggs from our donor, but only 3 fertilised, we don't know why it was so low, we are waiting for a lab report from IM..I must say we were gutted as we had really hoped with young donors that we would have optimum chance.  However there may be an undiagnosed factor in dh sperm, although they passed all the tests with flying colours maybe the antibodies after the vasectomy reversal do have an effect on fertility?

So anyway we had our 3 little sweeties put back on the 13th in Barcelona, and we test on the 26th. Can you update me on the list please Tinks Thanks. I am going up the wall on the 2ww, convinced it hasn't worked, I know that's negative but I am just having a bad time believeing things will go well for us    I lost a stone out of my engagement ring on the trip to Barcelona which really upset me and I turned it into a "sign".  What a big neg I am sorry.  I guess I'd feel less stressed if we had frosties waiting for us   still we did get 3 lovely embies and George was very proud of them (the doctor there looks like George Clooney so I call him George  )

It also feels so unreal with the donor eggs, like you are not involved.  I guess that's the same though for all of us on the 2ww, it's just a nightmare.  You Ceram girlies seem to be doing well, added bonus of the sunshine!!!  Did you have to wait long for your donors

Love to all you girlies abroad,sorry for being a miserable old bat, it's a tough road isn't it sweeties

Love bigJ


----------



## bluebell

Hell everyone,
In a real rush .. got phone call last night that we need to be in Barcelona for Sunday morning as donor egg collection day is then, so we need to go today !!
All such a rush and panic trying to book flights / accom etc.
Tinks can you update me on the list ?  back 29th, hopefully with embies installed !!
Love to all,
Bluebellxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Alfonso,
Headaches is a side effect of synarel. I always say Paracetamol is fine in treatment.
Bluebell, good luck for Sunday!!!!
BigJ get those embies snuggled in!!

Best Wishes to all

Ruth


----------



## bigJ

feeling more +ve today sweeties   

Good luck to you in Barcelona Bluebell - so happy you have got your donor, you must be doing a fresh cycle if you are staying that long, baby dust to you and dh and here's wishing for lots of eggies and lots of embies    
Love bigJ


----------



## longbaygirl

Good luck BigJ - keeping everything crossed for you.

Joy


----------



## Andream

Good luck all of you lovely ladies Belle, BigJ and Bluebell can't wait to see all the     on the thread
love
andrea


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Well we arrived home late last night (boo!!!). We have had a wonderful holiday and I have had today off to unpack etc. Marbella is wonderful and having treatment over there is so easy. 

Bluebell - Thank you for your well wishes. Sending you positive to vibes as you should hear the outcome of fertilization today? Everything crossed for you both. It's a nerve racking time, but I'm sure it will be good news. Thinking of you. 

Nicola-anne - We stayed at the Fuerte Miramar Spa. It is literally over the road from the clinic, which was particually re-assuring on the ET day, as I didn't have far to walk home. Marbella is beautiful and the clinic is very friendly (as you can imagine). The hotel was on the promenade and there are around 20 restaurants along there which are great (hence the 5lb weight gain in 9 days!!). Oh well hopefully I will be gaining more than that soon! Wishing you all the best for June. If you need to know anything else, please ask.

Andrea - Thank you for your well wishes. I feel very chilled at the moment. I just hope I feel this relaxed nearer test date. We had a great holiday(hubby called it the 'Carlsberg' holiday as everything seemed to go well!!) We are hoping this continues to test date! Hope you are well. When do you have your first scan?

Big J - Everything crossed for you. We had 8 out of 10 fertilize, but only 6 went on to look good. We had 2 put back on 19/5 and the others weren't good enough to freeze unfortunately, but I'm hoping that is a sign that we don't need a back-up??!! I'm trying my positive thinking out. I'm sure this is the case with you too. In answer to your question I waited around 3-4 weeks for my donor. 

Alfonso - Thank you for your well wishes. Please keep your fingers crossed for me. If you need any info, please ask me. I wish you well next month.

Tinks - Thank you ! Test date is Monday 30/5. Please keep everything crossed for me. Hope you are okay. 

Ruth - You will be glad to hear that hubby is peeling!!! He is still very dark Brown, but it's all coming off!!! Hope you are well and enjoying that wonderful sunshine.

Love to all,

Belle,x


----------



## Ruth

Bel, serves him right for tanning so easily!!! It's been a slow slog for me but at least I don't look lily white anymore!!
Bluebell, got everything crossed all is going well for you!
Andrea, hope you aren't feeling so sick and am really looking forward to your scan!
Big J everything crossed for you too!!!
Love and hugs to all!!!

Ruth


----------



## nicola-anne

thanks so much Bel, will check the Fuerte Miramar Spa out, have booked flights already for the 24th, it's really happening! 

Will be thinking about you til the 30th with everything crossed, and likewise BigJ on the 26th (not long now!). Bluebell hope everything went well in Barcelona.

Best wishes everyone 

Nicola-Anne


----------



## buzz

Helloo one and all - welll a few days gap and look what happens...

congrats belle and all the very best for you on your 2ww - it sounds like you had a wonderful start to it! Snuggle in now little embies!

Bluebelle - am thinking of you and knwo you are in the thick of it now...so fingers crossed for you my dear!

How are you feeling now Andrea....sickness under control...I have to admit that I thought mine was...and yes it has improved....but every other day is not a good one....although am now 12 weeks yippeee...time does fly honest...

Good luck BigJ - we have our fingers crossed for you too and your lovely embies..

Ruth - question for you if you possibly can...is it okay to take Gaviscon occassionally...I think my sickness is mostly acid related/reflux... a build up...the doc gave me an antacid tablet which does diddly squat....I hear lots of pregnant ladies do take Gaviscon....

love to all
Buzz


----------



## Ruth

I sure it is fine but doublecheck the info with it and ensure it's OK in prenancy. I can remember having to carry a banana with me and would just have a mouthful of it to stop reflux!!! Fab news you are now 12 weeks!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Newday

Hello everyone

I have been reading posts with interest as I hope to go to Ceram in August. Fantastic Bel!!

Any info /advice you can give me would be welcolmed

Dawn


----------



## lix

Hi girls.
Just a quick me post. I had ec on Sunday. I was under sedation. It wasn't much pain, but afterwards, I was as sick as a dog. I felt I vomitted my whole stomach out. I don't think anaesthetic agreed with my body at all. Anyway, I got 16 eggs, 14 out of them are good quality. I will have et tomorrow. My stomach still feels a bit funny, not from the eg, from being sick. Oh, please make it work.


----------



## chrissier

Dear Belle

So happy to hear your treatment went well and you enjoyed your trip to Marbella.  Fingers crossed for you.!!!  I shall be going out in July for my first consultation and hopefully treatment in Aug/Sept.  I just wondered how you found it co-ordinating treatment with UK.  Was your clinic here helpful and how much did they monitor you? I feel a bit anxious about how it's all going to work and it would be good to hear of others' experiences.

Chrissie  xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Chrissie/Dawn,

In answer to your questions...

Ruth at the CERAM found us a donor in 3-4 weeks, which is good as I have Green eyes and hubby Blue, which is a bit more difficult to find in Spain!

I found a clinic here 4 miles up the road that are private. I e-mailed them and explained the situation and asked them if they would be able to be my UK clinic. They said yes and have been very helpful. I needed an initial consultation with a Dr to prescribe the drugs, an injection, blood test and a scan. I e-mailed the Clinic's details to Ruth and she liased with them. It was really simple. I then took drugs as guided by Ruth and if I had any questions I would e-mail her. The scan etc cost about £100 altogether. 

I hope this information helps, if you need any more please let me know.

Hope everyone is okay. Just realised today that my test date is Monday and it's bank holiday! Trying to get hold of clinic to see if they are able to do the blood test then!

Love to all.....

Belle,x


----------



## Andream

Welcome home Belle so gald that everything went well. Stay cooooooool on the 2ww.
I am as sick as a dog and absolutely knackered.    Scan on thurs so will update then
love to all
andrea


----------



## buzz

Thanks for the advice Ruth - am off to docs again on Saturday for more prescritpions - so will check with him too...it is strange the variety of foods we have in our handbags these days!!!  Bad news if you squash the other half of your banana!

Lix, hope you are feeling better now, and hope your et goes well - how many fertilised?

Just trying to boost my enthusiasm to take a look at accounts this morning....oh dear!

buzzzdddd


----------



## RSMUM

Hi girls - hope all the preggie ladies are doing well, and keeping everything crossed for all of you doing tx...I'm STILL procrastinating about where I'm goignt o go to - keep putting it off. I have been busy though and just did a radio interview which you might find interesting..you need Real Player to hear it but you can download that from the site - it was for the BBC Radio Wales..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/radiowales/shows/eyeonwales.shtml

just click on " listen again" and you shoudlbe able to hear the programme on infertility and donor gametes..it's a really good programme..very interesting.

Well, all the best to you all..

take care.

D


----------



## buzz

ooh sorry forgot to wish you good luck with the scan Andrea....

Sick is good...so they tell me!!! Hope you can get the rest in..I think that does help...

love
buzz


----------



## alfonso

Hi everyone

Belle - really glad your treatment went well and you had such a great time in Marbella. Your positive attitude will be doing those embies no end of good.  I'm still crossing everything for you. 

Bluebelle - Good luck to you. I know you're in Barcelona right now so hope everything is going well.  I'm hoping to go first week in June. We've been looking at flights and accommodation so we'll know what to do when we get the call. 

Ruth - thanks for the advice re the Synarel.  I've started wearing Oestrogen patches now so have cut down the Synarel to one puff a day so  my headaches have gone, thank goodness.  

BigJ - Oh it's all so stressful isnt it? Try and stay positive if you can. I keep trying not to get my hopes up but then worry I'm being too negative, so I cant win. And if I see a magpie anywhere near me these days...!!!  At least we can see from this site that egg donation does work in a LOT of cases.  Just reading all the stories makes me feel so much more positive. Good luck and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you too. 

Lix - Good luck to you too. 

And same to everyone else going through tx. 

Bye for now. 
Alfonso


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

I'm back!!! Hope everyone is well. Welcome to the new girls  . My holiday was great, just what I needed. We did a lot of hiking in the mountains and just enjoyed the fresh monutain air and the 30 degree  . I've got a week till I start my oestrogen patches and will be over in Barcelona in about two and a half weeks time - gosh, that's come around quickly. But I am excited and I can't wait to pick up our two embies. 

Love to everyone. Belle and Bluebelle - All the best for your  

Sasha.


----------



## Andream

Hi Everyone

Belle and Bluebell so many good wishes for your wait will be sending lots of positives your way

Sasha how exciting it sounds as though your holiday has put you in exactly the right frame of mind. I'm so glad you had a good time

Buzz you will be going into the 2nd tri soon it hardly seems possible!!!!!

Tinks how are you any more shopping trips??

Ruth can you send some sun our way we could really do with some!!

Well had the scan today and there is one little poppet in there! We were so excited. Poppet is a good size and the heart was flickering away. We felt brave enough to tell ds tonight and he is really excited.

Love and luck to all
andrea


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Andrea - That is the best news. How great to see Poppet on screen. I bet it made it very real. I'm so pleased for you.

BigJ - I have been thinking of you today. I tried to post this morning, but my computer at work is playing up. Fingers crossed!

Sasha - Welcome Home. You sound as though you have had a wonderful time. Isn't it amazing what a great break can do for you? Not long now till you start treatment. It'll be here before you know it.

Alfonso - Thank you for your wishes and please keep those fingers crossed for us. I'm positive it helps! Hows things with you?

Buzz - Isn't your scan due soon?

Well, I'd better go now as a massive pile of ironing to get through,

Take Care all,

Belle,x


----------



## bigJ

Hi sweeties

just popping in to report our      
found out today via a dreaded pee stick as the blood results don't get back til tomorrow and we were dying waiting ....I had bought 4 tests to see me through the wekend if necessary   what are we like ?  Blood test comes tomorrow I hope, still doesn't seem real  

Thanks for all your support girls, and love to all still on the 2ww, DE works, IM BArcelona is cool and I am over 40 and proud of it  

Love and kisses, will be back when the news has sunk in....

bigJ


----------



## longbaygirl

Congrats bigJ.

Joy


----------



## nicola-anne

BigJ

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so thrilled for you, what wondeful news!

xxx love Nicola-Anne


----------



## RSMUM

WOOOOO-HOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         

Great News!!!

XX


----------



## Andream

What good news big j   
love andrea


----------



## Bel

Congratulations BigJ!!! You must be so happy. Love to you both,x

Belle,x


----------



## Ruth

BigJ, mega congrats!!!!!! Take things easy and take some very important "ME" time to give yourself the best possible outcome from here!!!!

Ruth


----------



## buzz

Congrats BigJ - marvellous news - bet you are on a big high for the weekend!!!  Put your feet up and take it easy!!!

Nice to have you back Sasha - glad you had a lovely hols - and not long for you now too!

Yes, scan is on the 6th June Bel - a little later, but I want the guy who fixed me inside over the last year or so to be the one to do this scan! 

I can't believe it is probably classed as 2nd trimester Andrea...time flies....wish the nausea would too!!!  How are you?

great weekends to one and all

lol
buzz


----------



## Lisa

BIG J 

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP


Rest up honey 


what a fantastic list we have... 

enjoy your pregnacy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alfonso

Big J
Congratulations!!!!!!  You must be so thrilled.  Well done. !!!!!! Gosh, so many BFPs on this site.  It's amazing.  

Sasha - you sound like you had a wonderful holiday. I'm hoping to go over to IVI Barcelone in next week or two, so just before you. Good luck with your treatment.  

Alfonso


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Jules,

   . I am so thrilled for you. Enjoy the preganancy and as Ruth said, take some time out for yourself   .

Lots of love, 

Sasha.


----------



## chrissier

Congratulations BigJ, I'm so pleased for you.    

Chrissie


----------



## caron

Bigj  fantastic news   congratulations to you both , hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy 

love caron xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

It's extremely nervous and negative Belle here. I am struggling today....all my positive thinking has gone and I am convinced that it is going to be negative. I have had a couple of pains today. This isn't normal if you're pregnant is it?? 

Well...I hope you are all okay and having a good weekend. I'd better go now and worry some more!!

Love 

Bellex


----------



## chrissier

Dear Belle

I hope you are feeling better now.  I can imagine how you are feeling.  I shall be going through it myself soon.  Try and keep busy and the time will go quicker. It's always better to occupy your mind when you are worrying about something.  Pains don't really mean anything so I wouldn't read anything into it.  

All the very best
Chrissie


----------



## buzz

Hey there Belle

Pains can be normal I am sure - I still get some even now.....things have got to move about a bit - just try and relax and recieve some of our postive vibes!!!!  We are all rooting for you my dear...

lol
buzz


----------



## Newday

Hi Belle,

I am sure that pains are normal When I had my BFP I had pains for the first few weeks and you notice everyone. The baby died at 9 weeks and thats when the pains stopped. So it could be a good thing at least you know somethings going on!

I'm rooting for the Ceram girls! as I'm going in Aug

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone !!
I'm back, with 2 very good embies on board and feeling excited and very nervou-----s too. (One of my cats added the dashes, so I thought I'd leave his contribution in).  Had 7 embies, 2 of those were great and put back in, 3 not good enough to freeze, 2 still 'on trial' to see if good enough to freeze and should hear later today if they are. Noticing every twinge and had a spotting on day 3 after transfer so been 'OKC'ing' since.  Poor old Ruth got a long list of worries this morning from me and has already reassured me about them (e.g. did I walk too far / get too hot in the hills near Barcelona, should I have eaten seafood etc etc ?) and feel more relaxed now. 
Will catch up later today on all of what's happened with all of you whilst I've been away, but have skimmed through and most of all at the moment:................... 
.....thinking of you today Belle   (and have been thinking of you whilst I was in Barcelona).  
Also, fantastic news BigJ !!!!!
Lots of love to all,
Bluebell xxxxxxxx
PS Test date next Monday.  Help !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa

Follow me 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30647.from1117464592;topicseen#msg356696


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
                 

*Abroadie Babies  
Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04, *

 * Expecting Abroadies ** 
tinks78,Dubai fertility centre, ICSI,Edd02/08/05 ,   
MARTEEN, Spain, D/E, Edd 05/09/05 ,   
NattKatt, AUS, ICSI/IVF, Edd 18/08/05 ,  
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, Edd 18/11/05,  
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd? ,   
KathyC, Instute Marques,IVF/DE,Edd 30/10/05   ,
Andream, lister , DE , Edd 11/01/06,  ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev, DE, Edd 02/12/05 ,   
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE, EDD ,  ,
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, DE, EDD,  
lix , Dubai fertility centre, ICSI   
Salbal, Moscow , IVF/ DE 

*

*Abroadies in waiting

*

*Abroadies ready to go  
Sasha B, institute Marques , FET , June , ,
AlmaMay,1st nhs appointment hammersmith 25th may, IVF/FET, , 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , ,
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , , 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain , DE, September ,  ,
Nicola anne, ceram spain , DE , 20th June , ,
Alfonso, IVI Barcelona , de, et 12 june, ,
Chrisier , Ceram, de , awaiting donor , 
RSMUM, IM BArcelona, App 30th June , [/color]*

*AWAITING UPDATES  
Alice Helyar,USA,IVF, d/s/IUI?/IVF, start Feb , 
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, awaiting date, 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb , 
Lizzie, Brussels, ICSI??, August , 
fin, cornells NY, tx??, Starting May 5th ,  ,
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , Awaiting Donor 
Tracker, Valencia IVI , ED , test date 6th May , ,*

Let me know of any updates xxx

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx


----------



## bigJ

Hi girls

thank you so much for your congratulations, it means a lot to both me and dh that we have so many friends in cyber space       Blood test finally came back on Friday morning, confirmed the BFP thank God, by then I had convinced myself I had imagined it  . We have a scan booked for 7/05 - this is to check the sac(s) are there.  I am now getting scared there wont be anything there .  The worrying never stops does it

Belle - thinking of you on your 2ww, stay PMA positive.  I had pains like AF was coming a lot of the time, felt generally swollen and bloated.  Funnily enough they have gone now which is worrying me more, I am told my body is adapting to the higher doses of progesterone and oestrogen I am taking...I hope they are right.

Bluebelle - thinking of you too sweetie.  I rested on ET day but the day after we walked around quite a lot, I couldn't stand being still.  I decided I needed to be active but gently active as this is good for blood flow and sleep.

Am having problems resting at the moment as dh is catching up on all the work he put off while I was 2ww ing.  Also have terrible need to clean things.......

Love to all of you, thinking of you
Jules


----------



## RSMUM

Thinking of you Jules - will IM you soon..

Have visitors at the mo so can't really post but Tinks, could you add me to the list please? Just confirmed my appointment at IM - June 30th 

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Rsmum ( Deb )

xx


----------



## longbaygirl

Big J - look forward to seeing you on the buns in the oven thread!

Tinks - Can you update me EDD has been moved to 2 Dec.

RSMUM - good luck on you appointment at IM.

Thanks

Joy


----------



## Salbal

Hi ladies,

Just back from Moscow!

Jules - congratulations, fantastic news! Know what you mean about the worrying never stopping though 

Have to be quick as first day back at work and still not go round to doing anything! Donor managed 24 eggs bless her  DP fertilized 22, stunned  We had 21 when it came to ET. The had 2, 3 day, grade 1, 8 cell embies put back so am officially on 2ww! Due to test on 13th June - typical 

Tinks - would appreciate if you could update me on the list!

Lots of love, dust & glue,

Sal  xxx 

P.S. Just found out we only got 4 to blast for freezing so a little dissapointed


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone !!
Sal....21 embies.  That's fantastic, even if you only got 4 to freeze, that's still great news !!!    Hope you are managing to relax through 2WW.  I am struggling a bit, ie mostly convincing myself that it will be negative (despite trying not to) and then with the odd excited moment thinking it might be positive.  It's a scary tightrope we are walking ........ not knowing one way or the other as to whether we are soon going to have one of the happiest days of our lives or one of the saddest.  Pretty tough eh ?
RSMum...have fun planning your trip to Barcelona.
Belle, thinking of you, and everyone else.
Bluebelle xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Well, just found out that it was a negative result. We are both very upset as you can imagine, but we are determined not to give up. Thanks for all your wishes. I suppose someone has to make up the 40% negative percentage. But why is it always us?? 

Sorry, but I have ruined your list Tinks.....

Wishing you lots of luck Bluebell,

Belle,x


----------



## bluebell

To lovely Belle,
I'm so so sorry to hear your news.  I have been wondering how you are.  Only people who have been through this before can relate to the feelings your DH and you are feeling now.  Lots and lots of huge hugs from me.  
Your positive outlook has been a huge inspiration to me (always so bright and hopeful  , as opposed to my doom and gloom  !), and I wish you all the best for trying again in the future. 
Take care of yourselves and be kind to yourselves too, and allow yourselves the space to grieve if you can.
Love Bluebell xxxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Bal - so sorry.

Sal - incredible news, how old was your donor? Did you ask for two to be put back or was that the limit? Good luck in the 2ww.

Joy


----------



## Lisa

Bel xxx   

so sorry sweetheart ... we are all here for you if you need any support xxx

take the time you need 

love to you and dh 

Lisa xxx


----------



## bluebell

Belle,
Just to let you know I am still thinking about you.  DH sends his best wishes too. Big hugs from me.  
Tinks, thanks for updating the list.  You're a star.  Any more piccies ?
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Lisa

hey bluebell not any that I should put online  

Did a bit of a Demi Moore!!

good luck on your 2ww xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Bluebell,

Thanks for your kind words. We are feeling a little better today. Life just seems a little unfair sometimes....but then I'm sure you understand what I mean!! We are keeping everything crossed for you and DH. We will be thinking of you both and praying for a positive result. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well,

Sad Belle,x


----------



## RSMUM

Bel, I just wanted to say how sorry I was to read your post - I know how you must be feeling - it is the worst. Glad to hear you're feeling a little better today, all I can say is, take it slowly and day by day you will feel stronger and less angry and just downright sad.. thinking of you..

Deb X


----------



## Sasha B

Belle - I am so sorry that it was BFN   . Just know that I'm sending you loads of cyber hugs!!!

Girls, 

I hope you don't mind but I just need to share this stuff with some one. It's been a tough day. I went for my first job interview and I'm really not sure that I'm ready to go back to work. If I were not undergoing tx I know I'd be ok, I'd get through somehow, but now that I'm trying for a baby alone, everything is different. I'm finding it challenging enough to go through the grieving, to not have Mark around anymore and to stay postive for the treatment let alone factorting in starting a new job. Its hard when every other person is asking me when I am returning to work! Augh!!! I know I am doing the right thing in not delaying tx, but sometimes life seems so complicated!!! I am also stressing about the embies being lost in the thaw. I just feel very overwhelmed at the moment. Thanks for being around just to listen.

Sasha


----------



## bluebell

Hello Sasha,
I feel sooooo honoured that you asked us !!! So sorry you had a nasty day. Mine too....... 2WW blues !
  
I think that if you feel that going back to work would be too much at the moment, then don't . Can you support yourself financially for a while without working ?  If you delayed by a few months it might seem like a lifetime of not working now, but as time passes, hey, what's a few months ??!!  You have been through so much and yet stayed very strong, focussed and positive.  You deserve to focus on yourself and not to overcomplicate your life.  
Another option would be to get a small part time job.  I don't know what you normally do, but if you get something  reasonably easy and 'mindless' then it might be a nice distraction from trying to get pregnant (although I am not belittling how much it takes to distract from it).
Of course you will be worrying about the thawing.  You wouldn't be normal if you didn't.  People who ask you when you are going back to work are probably those who have no comprehension what you are going through.  We still get comments from friends who know we are having treatment e.g. "Why don't you just go away on holiday and get pis*ed and relax and I'm sure it would work".  People don't mean any harm.  They are just ignorant.  

The most important thing is do do what is right for you, however long that takes.  I think if anyone is feeling stressed and overwhelmed, thay have to be ruthless in cutting out what is not good for them, simplifying things and nurturing themselves.  It's not being selfish, it's the best way. I think you are asking too much of yourself and not giving yourself the space to accept how huge the traumas are you have been through.  How could anyone expect to have a stiff upper lip and be back to work and feeling normal this quickly? ..nobody human I would say.

Lots of hugs from me and hope you feel better after a relaxing evening and a good night's sleep. 
You take care of yourself.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Sasha,

So sorry you are feelin down today...me too. I hope we can help.

I think you have enough to deal with at the moment, without feeling as though you should get back to work, rather than want to. I think you need to give yourself more time. You will know when you feel the time is right. Don't feel pressured into it. I've just read Bluebelle's post and I agree with her totally. I also agree with the fact that people don't mean any harm, they are just ignorant. I think we have all heard the lines 'Why don't you just relax' or 'stop thinking about it and it will happen!'. People who have commented on you going back to work, may be just trying to help. They probably think that it will help you get on with life. But only you know what's best for YOU.

You are an extremely strong person and I admire how you have coped with everything lately. You deserve a good rest and a bit of luck with the embies. We are all here to support you.

Wishing you Lots of hugs and beautiful dreams,

Belle,x


----------



## bluebell

Quick urgent query for you all:
Where are you all getting your drugs ?  Our clinic in the UK where we had previous IVFs have been writing our prescriptions so far, as our GP refused because she said she was not familiar with the process and did not want to be liable if something went wrong.  We are about to run out of Estradiol patches and Cyclogest and suddenly our clinic here has said that they will give us the pessaries but won't write us a prescription for Estraderm patches as it isn't something they do routinely, so they have suddenly left us in the lurch.  I have enough patches to last me until Monday morning, which is coincidentally our test date, but only one patch for Monday morning, not two.  Obviously if it is BFN then not a problem, but if it is BFP then I will need more urgently.  
Have your GPs been more helpful ?
Have you all bought your drugs abroad at your clinics in Spain etc ?
Is there somewhere in the UK that I can order them without having a battle (bearing in mind I need them in 4 days time ?).

Help !!!!!
Bluebellxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Bluebell, have sent you pm.

Ruth


----------



## alfonso

Hi everyone
On day 13 of my patches and feeling that I may get a call to go over to Spain next week sometime so getting a bit nervous!

Belle
I am so sorry it's a BFN.  My heart sank when I read your post.  I hope you are feeling a bit better. I know it will take time to get yourself back up and running again but at least you know you definitley want another go.  I think it seems worse somehow when egg donation doesnt work as the chances of success are so much higher, we all get our hopes up accordingly.  I really hope you have success at your second attempt. So many people have.  A friend of mine had ed at IVI Barcelona in January and unfortunatley got a BFN too. She was distraught for weeks (this followed 5 unsuccessful IVF attempts so she's been through the mill) but is now in contact with the clinic again and having another go.  Best wishes to you and your dh. 

Sasha.  I hope you got my email about meeting up if we're both at IVI Barcelona on the same day.  I'm not sure if I sent it properly.  I might try again.  And hugs to you for feeling overwhelmed.  Dont try to be superwoman. You've been so strong.  If you dont want to go back to work right now then dont.  I work part-time but feel i have another part-time job just sorting out all this infertility business.  Going for scans, blood tests, liaising with the clinic, trying to keep sane/calm. It's exhausting. And I'm not having to do it on my own whilst grieving for my dh. I think you have enough on your plate for now.  Concentrate on tx and ignore what people say.  You'll know yourself when the time is right to go back to work. (And I'm really hoping that when you do it's with a nicely growing little bump) xx  

Bluebelle - I hope Ruth has sorted you out with advice on where to get patches but if it's any help I bought most of my drugs in Spain when I was over there but couldnt get the patches. I bought them at the pharmacy at the Wolfson Clinic,  Hammersmith hospital in London as I've been going there for all my prep work. One of the IVF unit doctors wrote me a prescription for them.  Maybe they could help you out.  Actually, I have one extra box of patches if you need them I could post them to you.  I know how stressful this must be. Email me if you want me to post them. There are 8 patches in the box...would keep you going till end of next week.  Keep calm!!

Hello to everyone else.  Bye for now 
Alfonso


----------



## buzz

Dear Belle

so very sorry to hear your news - you take care now, we're thinking of you.

Sasha - everyone is right here - you do what is right for you - you are admired by one and all for your show of inner strength - but once again, look after ....you!

lol
Buzz


----------



## nicola-anne

Dear Belle

I am so upset to read your post, my heart goes out to you and your DH, 

Big hug,

Nicola-Anne


----------



## earthe kitt

Hello ladies
Excuse me for barging in - been keeping an eye on you for a while as I'm trying to convince DH to go abroad for treatment. We'd be looking for donor eggs and sperm as he has azoospermia and I'm just old (41) and worn out.
Good to see so many positives and so much hope on these pages - respect to you all for going through so much. Commiserations to those with negatives - I've failed 10 2WW's in the last 18 months so I understand where you are.
A quick one for Sasha  (I hope she'll forgive me as she  seems to be going through so much already) I see you live in St Albans, where I also live. Where do you get your scans done? - do you use the clinic in the Maltings or do you go into London? Any other local advice you can give would also be helpful.
Thanks

Joanna


----------



## Sasha B

Girls,

Thank you so much for all your kind and encouraging words, I so appreciate all the support that you've shown me. This has been a hard week. My dh would have been 36 this coming Monday (6th of June) and I'm finding that really painful. Had a good cry, which helps. I'm also feeling very PMTish (af due to arrive tomorrow) and then hopefully I can start the patches on Saturday.

Love to everyone. 

Bluebelle, sending you loads of  ! Hang in there. 

Sasha xx


----------



## Lisa

Sasha xxx   to you honey... I read your post and felt your pain I would have liked to have spoken some meaning full words to you but everything I wrote seemed in adequate I just wanted to say..  you are a true inspiration and a very special lady.. 

earthe kitt xxx welcome to the abroadies please feel free to ask as many questions as you like ...

Lix xxx its coming up to your test date.. thanks for the PM lets hope we have another dubai Dr Mo miracle going on ...  

Buzz xxx how you feeling now?

Andrea xxx your quiet to.. how are you 

Longbay girl xxx you are also quiet !!!

Alfonso xxx not long for you know..you may be nervous waiting for that phone call but you wait till you get it you will be on cloud 9 good luck to you honey xxx

Bluebell xxx thinking of you honey how ya doing hope the   isnt driving you insane....


and a big special   to bel 

Bel xxx I hope that time will help heal teh hurt you are feeling now.. and give you strength to jump back aboard the rollercoaster ride of tx again. when you do we will all be here to hold your hand and see you through the higs and lows xxx thats what FF's are for xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello there,
Thanks everone for the support. It makes so much difference.  
On a rollercoaster with 2WW.  Sometimes I feel like maybe it's worked, like last night when boobs really sore, had motorway network of veins on them, twinges in abdomen, slight nausea and jittery, weak legs (although had though latter two symptoms probably just nerves !!).
However, this morning all the optimism shattered as boobs not so sore, and veins seem to have almost disappeared (must have checked them 2 billion times already, so surpised I haven't worn them away with the 'OBC').  Why on earth would they disappear when they were there last night ??!!  Now in 'convinced it hasn't worked mode'. Had abdominal twinges early in the morning (or was it the middle of the night ?!), and now worry that was something amiss.  I know that abdominal twinges can be a sign of a good thing, bit can't help worrying.  Also, much as it felt like a kind of period pain,  maybe abdominal twinges were digestion related (all a bit disturbed at the moment with drugs / nerves).
I was so determined this time not to get hung up on symptoms, but I can't seem to help it.  
It helps so much to talk to you lot as DH (despite being generally very loving and supportive), like most men can't seem to quite relate to the anxiety.  His attitude is "Well, we can't do anything about it or read anything into the symptoms, so there's no point thinking or worrying about it until the test date".  I'm afraid (much as I try) I can't be like that.  
Also surrounded by friends trying to tell me to be positive.  I am excited, but also really frightened, which sometimes makes it hard to be positive.  I have had 4 BFNs before, so it's hard to imagine anything else.
Sorry for this big moan this morning.
Love to all of you, and thanks so much Ruth and Alfonso for helping yesterday with my patch shortage emergency.
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxx
      (Kinda all of these at the moment !!!!)


----------



## shazzer

Please excuse me for butting in here. But I am intersted in treatment in Spain if this tx does not work and I want to be prepared. Does anyone know the address, ohone numbers web site info for the ivi of the Im clinics in Barceolona. My acupuncturist recommend the im clininc as he has had 10 patcients all having ivf there and all 10 are pg. So I am keen to get details from then, of waiting lists prices etc.

What tests do you need when you go and what help do you get in the uk if any

Lots of questions I hope you can help

Thank you

Sharon


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone
have been on a little holiday to cornwall for half term so hence no messages!!

Belle so sorry to hear your news you take care lovely and look after yourself

Bluebell your DH is right try not to read too much into all the symptoms. I know it is hard as I am still checking my symptoms all the time!!! Stay positive and be cooooool 

Tinks hope all is well with you love the idea of the demi moore shots you should share them with us!!!!!    Copuld you update me on the list I ended up at the Lister and didn't have to go to Spain so I feel they deserve the credit!! My edd is 11/1/06 that will be a happy new year!!!

Sasha I think everyone else has said it but be true to yourself and do what you think is right not what any one else thinks you should do    

Ruth hope you are not working too hard and enjoying the sun we have just had a wet week in cornwall!!! oh the joys of the UK

Buzz how are you? my symptoms are still full on nausea etc etc

Hello to everyone I have missed out

Love to all
andrea


----------



## buzz

Hi Ladies

Off for nuchal scan on Monday....now that will be interesting....big belly will undoubtedly make my doctor smile...and tell me 'I told you it would work!'....he was convinced, as he'd made me a 'nice nest'!

Thanks Tinks and Andrea...nausea under control at present...haven't thrown up for a week, though still feel sick...partially under control with liquid gaviscon, am convinced of that! 

Just could do with work being a little easier...my grand plans of going easy this summer in the heat (now no-one feels sorry for me!)...are going awry!  Big stress levels, but I think the hormones are keeping me sedated as I would normally panick a lot more!

Have a great weekend everyone - many many positive vibes....

lol
Buzz


----------



## Sasha B

Well girls af has arrived!!! I have stared my patches today and have officially begun the FET! I have a scan booked for next Friday to check on the endometrial thickness. If all is well I could be flying out to Barcelona as early as Monday the 13th! I am glad that things are finally on their way! Thanks again for all your support and encouragement. I've decided to take the summer off and concentrate on the FET first of all and then just on giving myself time to heal. Very fortunately I have sufficient finances to do this. I had a job interview on Wednesday, which was partly why I was so stressed and I phoned up today to withdraw my application, which I feel a great deal of peace about. This is very unlike me, normally I am a workaholic! But my priorities have had to change for now.

Katie, its great to hear from you. I was just thinking about you today. Have a wonderful time in Barcelona! Just to let you know, IM are moving premises in August so it might be wise to contact Dr O. if you would like the FET before that.

Alfonso, we may well end up in Barcelona at the same time. Any news from IVI? Hang in there, I know it seems like the waiting is forever, but it won't be long now!

Buzz, Andream, Tinks, longbay girl and all the mums to be. Hope you are all well and enjoying being pregnant.

To the rest of the girls, looking forward to seeing more  s for every single one of us.

love Sasha.


----------



## RSMUM

Bluebell - just wanted to say you hit the nail on the head - my DH is EXACTLY like that! Says EXACTLY those things - soo madenning - and I try so hard too to be like that. In my last 2ww I was just like you,promised myself I'd not get too hung up on symptoms and guess what?!!!All I can say is - hang in there girl -how long to go now?

Sasha,all the very,very best of wishes to you - will be thinking of you and sending you postive vibes across cyber space. Glad you decided to take the summer off - you have gone through soo much.And thanks for letting us know about IM closing. I am getting very excited about going and was just going to try to plan what I can expect to happen ( friends wanting to visit us over the summer etc.. )..well, what am I gabbling on about - I was going to ask you girls what I can expect to happen!!  

ooh too early in the morning.. 

sorry for rambling - just felt I HAD to write as Bluebell's post touched me..

D x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Tinks - Thanks for thinking of me. Not having a great day today as AF pains have kicked in with avengence. Mental pain is bad enough, but physical too...that's just not fair!! Me and DH are coming to terms with things now and have decided to try again soon. Ruth is sorting for us. Hopefully September. Glad to hear you are well and thanks for your support.

Bluebelle - I am thinking of you today mate. I know DH's comments don't help, but I'm sure he is trying to protect you. I know exactly how you are feeling and I am hoping and praying for a positive result. I'm going to use my last bit of positivity and send it down the line to you two!! You deserve it. Hang in there girl....we are all with you!!

Andrea - Thanks. Hope you had a good holiday and I hope you are taking things easy.

Alfonso - Thanks for your lovely post. It does help to know that you are thinking about me. I will be thinking of you too. Have you got a date yet?? Exciting...

Nicola-anne - Thanks for your support. How are your plans going?

Sasha - Gosh...can't even begin to imagine what you have been through this week. I will be thinking of you on Monday.Sending you a big hug. I think you have made the right decision about work...you have enough to think about at the moment. Take Care.

Buzz - Hope everthing goes well Monday. Bet you are sooo excited!!

Hope everyone else is okay,

Love,Belle,x


----------



## Lisa

Bel xxx so glad to hear you are ready to go again ... looking forward to september... love to you and dh xxx 

Sasha xxx I second what everyone has said and well I think the time for youto focus on Tx and wait till you return to work is the best choice.. you ned tiem for you .if that makes any sense??

hey Alma xxx nice to see youa re still with us !! keep me updated any news would love some gossip from ya...

ok will be back later for a big catch up but just wanted to say hi ..

AND LIX WHATS YOUR NEWS!!!!!!


----------



## casey

girls - i just got a bfn - could you do me a favour and answer a couple of questions about tx abroad

what clinic did you use and what were your impressions 

how long do you wait to start tx after failed cycle

has anyone had tx in alicante or valencia - what did you think?

is anyone at clinic in nw england that links with spanish clinic 

have you got links etc for me to contact clinic - i no lots of you ahve been to IM in barcelona 

has anyone been sedated for et

i no this is lots of questions but id be very grateful for any info to help me decide my next move
thanks caseyxx


----------



## Lisa

Casey..

So sorry about your bfn.. you should PM Ruth she is based at Ceram in spain I am sure she will fill ya in on all your questions and answers ( Wont ya Ruth !!   ) cos she is a star!!

I hope that by going to a clinic abroad you can find your dream.... good luck and let us know of your decisions...

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

On another note Lix you are sooooooooooooo mean... come on let me change my list .... another Dubai DR Mo Miracle in the  making...


----------



## casey

tinks - ive im ruth but she hasn't replied and i don't know if she got my messages. i left questions on a new thread and someone suggested i would get a better response from this thread 
caseyxx


----------



## Lisa

Ruth will be sure to see this dont worry!! and I am sure she will answer everything for you!!

If I speak to her I will pass on your request!! 

Look forward to getting to know you and welcoem to teh abroadies!!

Loadsa love and luck 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello all of you,

Alfonso, Thank you sooooooooooooooooo much for the patches.  You are my life saver.

Welcome Casey.  yes, Ruth is our guardian angel and will be there foryou !!

Belle: thank you so much for your lovely words.  I have taken your positive vibes from my computer and am carrying them with me now !!!

RSMUM:  So great to hear it's not me with DH like that.  It doesn't mean there's any problem with the relationship.  It's just male behaviour.  The fact that we are are women (nearly) on this sute says it all !!

Well last few days have been tough.  Spotting started Friday night, so floods of tears thinking AF arrived.  Spotting continued until yesterday afternoon. but now stopped.  Strange cramps in groin too (kinda lower abdomen, but at the sides, not in the middle).  Could be AF being held at bay by evil pessaries, or could have been implantation bleeding.  Who knows !!!
Will find out tomorrow !!!
Love to all,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

Bluebell

Good luck for testing tomorrow...


I will keep everything crossed for you.. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Bluebell

Good luck with your testing tomorrow.  Will be thinking about you.

Love
Chrissie xx


----------



## shazzer

Could I bage in here and adk for some help.

Could you give me the details for the IVI in Barcelona and IM in Barcelona. I cannot see to find websites anywhere. My acupuncturist has recommened this clininc although I am keem to go to eram as as you all say Ruth seems so very helpful but I need to look at all my Options

Thank you in advance


----------



## Andream

Dear Bluebell sending you lots and lots of luck love and    for tomorrow will be thinking about you

andrea xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Bluebell - sending you postive vibes across the cyber-waves   keeping everything crossed - thinking of you.

Deb x


----------



## bluebell

Thanks so much everyone !!!!
A very nervous Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Bluebell, have everything crossed for you 
Casey, e-mailed you on Friday from work e-mail. Let me know if you didn't receive and will send again.
Hi to everyone, how's the weather in UK at moment?

Ruth


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!

      

Thank you all so much for your support which has helped me so much.....you have all helped more than anything.  Did test stick this morning.  Still waiting for blood test result, but pink test line was very bold and instant !!!!!!
Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Will ring you as lady with drugs has been in touch.

Ruth


----------



## Bel

Bluebelle,

Wahooooooooo!!!! Congrats mate. I'm glad my positive vibes worked for you!!!

ENJOY!!!

Bell,x


----------



## chrissier

Dear Bluebell

Absolutely thrilled for you!!!!  I've got tears in my eyes reading your mail.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

     

Love, Chrissie xxx


----------



## petra

Hi Bluebell
Just popped in to say *CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP*. Wishing you a happy pregnancy.
Love
Pet
xx


----------



## Clara Rose

Wooooohoooooooo Bluebell! Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooo, you lovely people...  Thank you so much for all your thoughts !!!  It's so strange wanting to give you all a massive hug, but not knowing who you all are !!!
Still not sunk in yet, so am walking around with test stick in pocket and keep looking at it.  Got blood test HcG reading of 481, and Ruth says we only need 50 to be safe, so I think we are OK so far !!!!

Shazzer, have you got your Barcelona details yet ?  If not, send me an individual pm and I will give you all the info.

Lots of love,
Bluebell


----------



## Andream

Bluebell I am sooooo happy for you welcome to the club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you take care now lots of chocolate and feet up enjoy           

lots of love
andrea


----------



## Ruth

Bluebell, that's a seriously good level!!! You never know, it could be more than one!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Lisa

Right I was waiting for lix topost herself but i have to alter the list now!!!


Just wanted to say that Lix got a BFP as well so 


Congratulations Lix and Dh


----------



## RSMUM

CONGRATS to ya's, Bluebell and Lix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

It just makes my day to come on and read posts like this!!!Ha! what a lovely start to the morning!  

And what GREAT levels!!!

Yipee!!!!

D x


----------



## buzz

Huge congrats to Bluebell and Lix on your BFP's   - what lovely news!!!  You must be over the moon....now, be good girls and be good to yourselves now!!!

I have just had my scan and seen the little bubbas very much on the move....wow  - can tell there is one boy in there, but not sure whether the other is boy or girl yet!  Both good sizes, seem to be intact...reality did really strike us both yesterday!

Back to see him next week when will have more definite edd - reckons with my history c-section at 38 weeks is ideal...let's see what happens....

lol
buzz


----------



## Ruth

Lix, congrats on the bfp!!!
Buzz, sooo happy your scan was good, isn´t it great when you can see them doing somersaults!!!
Love and hugs to all.

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Lix and Bluebelle    congrats on your    . Wishing you both great pregancies.

love,

Sasha


----------



## bluebell

Thanks so much Sasha,
Have you got a date yet ?  I have been thinking about you, and you are an inspiration to all of us.  I am so pleased you have decided not to work.  I am sure you have made the right decision and a few months off is nothing in the 'grand scheme of things'.  Wishing you all the best for your lovely frosties.  I am off on holiday for 2 weeks from Saturday, so I will be out of the picture and won't know your progress, but I will be sending you vibes from Cornwall.

As for me, I'm still getting brown spotting and lower abdominal cramps, so, even though I know it's probably nothing, I can't help worrying.  Have my first scan on Monday (having it done in Leicester, where my parents live, on my way to my holiday, although I live in Scotland !!). Barcelona have told me to do it on that date, which is only the beginning of week 6, so won't show much yet !  Nevertheless, still get overwhelming surges of relief and happiness and all of you people have been great.  So thanks to Belle, Sasha, RSMum, Ruth, Tinks, Andrea, Clara Rose, Petra, Chrissie and Alfonso for all your support. (Hope I haven't missed anyone !). 

Love to everyone,     
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Salbal

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me crashing the party - congrats to Lix & Blubell by the way    - but I've been dying to do this for so long.

I tested last night (with mornings pee) and got a BFP  Even though it is 4 days early for testing. We used 3 different brands and did 4 tests and even though they could have been stronger they all came up BFP!!!

Am in total shock and at something of a loss for words so please excuse the shortish post!

Lots of love to all, glue to the BFP's, luck and PMA to the 2wwaiters,

Sal xxx


----------



## bluebell

FANTASTIC NEWS SAL !!!!

*WELL DONE* and welcome to cloud 9 !

Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Fab news Sal!!!!!  
Bluebell, Where in Cornwall are you headed? We will be going over late July (live in Spain, holiday in UK?!!! ) we go to Fowey as we have a speedboat down there.

Ruth


----------



## Lisa

OMG fantastic news salbal....

I tested on 10dpt too!! 

what a fantastic week for BFP's 

Shall I change you on the list now sal?

brilliant 100% brilliant xxx


----------



## chrissier

Well this has been quite a week for BFP's.  CONGRATS TO ALL!!!

Shan't be posting for a few weeks now as I am away working.  Shall be thinking about you all.

Lots of love

Chrissie xx


----------



## Mitch1

Wow, what a catch up... congrats to Lix, Bluebell and Sal !!!
I can't wait to get on with my cycle now, should have all my tests together to kick things off with Altra Vita by the end of this week.... so especially pleased with Sal's news as Altra Vita is one of the lesser used clinics by girls on this board.
Going for a consult at LFC next Friday too, just to make sure we have covered all the bases.... DH didn't want to proceed with tx until we had had diagnosis confirmed by a gyn in the UK...

I feel like we are on a roll.....

Mitch xx


----------



## RSMUM

CONGRATS SAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

xx


----------



## buzz

well done Sal!!!!!   

love
buzz


----------



## longbaygirl

Great news Sal.

Joy


----------



## bluebell

Hello,
Longbaygirl / Joy .....glad to see things going well for you.

Mitch ... thank you !

Ruth, we are going to Pondsworthy in Devon for the 1st week with friends and then Portloe in Roseland for the second week just the 2 of us.  I love Roseland as it is so beautiful and a real childhood holiday place full of memories for me and will be truly Tropicana compared to bonnie Scotland.  Speed boat, eh ?? Wow, you wild woman.  Don't tell me where it is or else I might just have to go and hot wire it. 

Spotting and cramps still worrying me a bit ? Did any of you other BFPs go through this ? 

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara Rose

CONGRATULATIONS SAL ON YOUR BFP!


----------



## Andream

Sal congratulations welcome to the club!!!!

Bluebell I had lots of crampy pains in the first weeks and a bit of bleeding so try to relaaaax

hi to everyone else
love andrea


----------



## Indianna

Hi Girls

Just popping in to see what you are all up to ..... and what a day to pop in!!  Congratulations to all the  .

Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancy.  We are doing well on this thread aren't we  

Lots of love
Indianna xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello all !!!!

Indianna, had been wondering how you are getting on.  Great news that all is going fine.  

Just to say that I will be (well, am supposed to be) away for 2 weeks from tomorrow, so won't be posting.  Bit of a rough day yesterday as went to see GP to announce BFP, and she went all serious and worried when I told her about the cramps and spotting and phoned the early pregnancy unit straight away to see if she could get me a scan.  She also made me do another urine test.  Even I thought she was overreacting a bit though.  Then later in the day got hCG reading of 1165.  Was a bit worried as I thought it was supposed to double every day and if so it should have been more like 4,000. Suppose only time will tell.  Finally, when I told Barcelona about spotting, they said I should phone today if it is still going on and they will say I should have 6 days bed rest.  Hmmmm, supposed to be going on holiday !!  No bleeding today so fingers crossed.  Have scan on Monday (on holiday) which will hopefully put our minds at rest.

Have a great 2 week everyone, and good luck everyone.  RSMUM, have you got a date yet ? Anyone else got dates ?

Lots of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Bluebell, levels should double every 48-72 hours so sounds like your´s is OK.

Ruth


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Ruth,
You always rescue me !!!
Bluebell xxxx
PS I will be going into the ACU where I live in a couple of weeks, so I will sing your praises and suggest to them that they refer people to CERAM.


----------



## RSMUM

Sorry to hear about your upset Bluebell - you must have ben so scared - gald the bleeding's stoped - really hope everything goes ok on Monday - will be thinking of you. Even though you might think your GP was overreacting a bit I kind of think its really reassuring - sounds to me like she'll take great care of you throughout your pregnancy.

All the best - oh, no, first appointment June 30th so we'll see after that!

D x


----------



## alfonso

Hi everyone

I wrote a really long post and then lost it earlier. I'm at work so it's easy to get distracted by the phone. Grr!

Anyway..big congratulations to all the BFPs.     Lix, Sal and Bluebelle (keep slapping on those patches, girl)!!!

I'm feeling a bit dizzy as have been out to Barcelona and back in two days. Dh and I went to give some blood and for dh to give his sample.  I had a scan to check my womb lining and everything seems fine. Now it's just a case of waiting for the clinic to ring us and let us know if we've got any embies.  If it all goes to plan I go out for embryo transfer on Sunday the 12th June.  I'm very nervous   waiting for the clinic to call. I'm at work and keep ringing dh at home to find out if they've called and he's getting cross. Will have to try and chill a bit.  We decided to come back here before the transfer as we have dd (aged 3) and she's not used to us being away.  I'm going back out on Saturday if all goes to plan on my own which I'm fine about as I'll feel more relaxed knowing that dd is with dh. But Sasha if you're around on Monday 13th would be great to meet up. I'll email you. 

Bluebelle - Glad you got the patches. Sorry you are having a bad time with the bleeding and pains, but glad the spotting has stopped now.  My friend who had twins had bleeding during the first few weeks of her pregnancy. She was told to lie down for most of the day until the bleeding stopped.The twins are now 4 months old and very healthy.  Your HCG level looks very good so hopefully this is just your body sorting itself out to make room for the baby (or babies).  Have a lovely holiday and get lots of rest.

Belle - I hope the disappointment and pain is easing now and you are looking forward to your next attempt.  I know how you feel as the last two years for me has been full of disappointment and set backs but after a while I always find I can pick myself up and start again.  YOu have to dont you?

Tinks - My ET is on Sunday 12th June so please can you add that to your list. I'll let you know if that changes.  EEk.  Hope you are well. 

Casey - sorry about your BFN. I know Ruth is sorting you out with details about Ceram.  I've been going to IVI Barcelona and they have been great, very friendly and professional. 

Buzz - I think it's you who is having a nuchal scan on Monday. I hope that goes well, I'm sure it will.

Indiana - Glad to hear from you again and lovely that everything is going well for you. Your earlier posts helped reassure me I was doing the right thing going to IVI so great to hear from you again. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out.  Bye for now, a very nervous   Alfonso xxxx


----------



## Sarahjane

Hi Sal - Congratulations!! Fantastic news, can't believe it has all happened so quickly for you!  Maybe it will be twins!!

I've been over to Fertimed this week for a consultation.  The Doctor there is great, really friendly and caring.  Also we really liked the Czech people.  I'm now waiting to have tubes removed but hopefully going to get it done quickly on my medical insurance and then back over to the Czech Republic in about 3 months time.  Can't wait!  

Best wishes,
Sarahx


----------



## bluebell

Alfonso,
Glad all went well for you in Barcelona.  Really, really hoping all goes well for you with the transfer.  I think all of us having DE have had so much trouble so far that it's so easy to forget how much more straightforward fertilisation usually is with DE.  I have had (with my own eggs) everything from 5 - 18 eggs in a cycle, and between 0 - 7 embryos, but never a Grade 1.  With DE you have so much more of a good chance of great embryos,  so hang in there and good luck. I know that it's bl*ody hard waiting though, and I'll be thinking of you.

Thanks again so much for sending the patches and for all your kind thoughts.

Take care,         
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,


Sal - Congratulations!!!

Alfonso - Just wanted to wish you all the best for Sunday. I will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you. Try to relax as much as possible. I know it's easier said than done! I am feeling a little better thank you. Picking myself up and looking forward to trying again....

Bluebelle - Glad to hear you are okay now. Gosh the worrying just doesn't stop does it?? Have a really great time in Cornwall. Let's hope the weather is good for you. From one end of the UK to the other eh?

Casey - Sorry to hear about your BFN. I had a BFN on the 31/5 also. So I understand how you are feeling at the moment.

Buzz - How wonderful to see the babies on the screen. I bet reality has really hit now! Enjoy.

Andrea - Glad all is well with you too. 

Well...at work better go now,

Speak later girls......love to everyone,

Belle,x


----------



## bluebell

Belle,
So glad to hear you are feeling a bit better.  You're another really tough and positive person.  I've been there 4 times before as well as major laparotomy to try to clear adhesions, so I know how you must be feeling.  We have so much more chance with DE though, so if you decide to have another go, your probability increases !
Take care of yourself.  I think of you as my special FF buddy, as we went to Spain around the same time and we have similar 'nicknames' for this site.  Really hope it all goes well for you.  

I'm just taking every day as it comes and am making the most of the fact that at least we have got this far, so whatever happens I hope we could get here again.

Back in 2 weeks.  Love to everyone,
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## alfonso

Hi everyone
An update from me. I'm much happier now . The clinic rang earlier to say we have 15 embryos.  Yahoo!!!  Was convinced it would all go horribly wrong.  Now I'm trying to sort out another flight for et on Sunday.  Wont be on here again until I'm back at work next Thursday so will let you know how it all goes then.  

Belle - glad you're feeling better -  you really sound like you have turned a corner now.  Thanks for the advice. I will try and relax a bit now - until Sunday!.  

Bluebelle - have a great holiday and hope the spotting and pains stay away from now on so you can relax properly.  good luck for monday. 

Best wishes to everyone else
bye 
alfonso x


----------



## bigJ

hi girlies

well that took me ages to catch up and hey ho loads of BFP's    well done bluebelle, Sal and Lix     Good luck in Barcelona Alfonso, wot a lot of embies    dh must have mega sperm then    you need to give him a big congratualtory hug.  Trying to impress to dh now that he must work on his sperm in case things don't work out as it's very early days. We only had 3 embiesfrom 12 eggs so I was really disappointed.

Not being too pessimistic, but I do know how bluebelle feels.  We had first scan Tuesday, we have one little embie, good size for dates, and then after that I had bleeding all night, not that heavy but steady bright red. We were terrified   Went for emergency check up next day, and all was still there, one little "sweetie in her sack" the gynae (a different one) said it must have been the internal and the chlamydia swab that was taken   I freaked out, I knew she was loking but had no idea she'd swabbed me, GRRRRRRRR   that's why we have those tests before ET Grrrr Anyway, bleeding stopped Wednesday am and have been oin strict rest for a week since then.  IM barcelona said that bleeding is common especially after vaginal examinations/scans etc and as long as it's light and clears up quickly then all is OK.  The blood was bright red as it came from the cervix, not inside.

WE have next scan on Friday when I will be 7 weeks, EDD estimated as 2/2/06 just praying that we see a heartbeat after reading poor Fredas news on the IM thread at the top of this board.  Poor sweetie, to get that far.  Life isn't fair is it?

Anyway wanted to send love to all of you

Jules


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

Alfonso, you beat me to Barcelona! 15 embryos is wonderfull news. All the best for ET on Sunday!

Well, I have had a minor set back today. Had the scan which showed that the endometrium lining was only 5.2mm  . The woman who did the scan said that they usually prefer theier patients to have between 9 and 12mm thickness so this worried me a bit (had the scan at LFC in Harley St. They were very good). So rushed back home and relayed the news to Barcelona. The long and short of it is that the Drs in Barcelona are not too concerened. Will have to go back for a scan on Tuesday, so the waiting continues... Anyway everything else looks in order, which is good.

Hope to have more news Tuesday.

Love to everyone  

Sasha.


----------



## Ruth

Sasha, give things a little longer, I am sure your endo will be fine on Tuesday, what dosage are you on? 
Alfonso, everything crossed for tomorrow!!!
Best Wishes to all.

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ruth,

I am on one 100mg patch to be changed every 4th day. Tuesday is not far off now. I'd rather wait till lining is ok so that I know I've done everything possible to help this cycle work. Will let you know how things go.

Sasha


----------



## Bel

Hi Alfonso,

Just wanted to say that I hope everything went well yesterday. Time to chill now!! 

Sasha - Hope your scan goes okay tomorrow.

Jules - Glad everything is looking good for you!

Love to everyone,

Belle,x


----------



## Rice cake

Don't know whether I should now move onto donor eggs.

I've got good FSH,get good fertilization rates but not many eggs (last time got 6 eggs out of which got 5 embryo's -a grade one embryo ,three grade two and one grade 3) .Three embryo's were put in each time but the damned things don't implant.I wish I could have had all 5 shoved in  .My consultant says it's probably my age and I should think of egg donation. 

I can't decide whether to have another go with my eggs or go for donor eggs it may be a red herring that I get good grade embryo's and a good fertilisation rate and I could have a better chance with younger eggs even if they are the same grade/lower grade to mine.


----------



## shazzer

L

I am exactly the same as you. has 3 put back each time all good, no fragmentation, excellent cycle each time, but no PG. Doctor also says it is my age and as I have been trying for 2 1/2 years natrually he is probably right. I am now considering donor eggs. Because to be honest I do not know how many more times I want to inflict the drugs on myself and then the heartache that follows.

But now it is where do you go. IM In Barcelona is the one that I have been recommended but it is so expensive, very expensive if it does not work 70% success rate but 10% m/c rate.

Marbella looks good as one of the nurses writes on this thread so is not as dauntuing.

Then there is the cheap option in Russia that is a 3rd of the price.

It is just so confusing. But looking at the threads more people of our age are getting pg with donor eggs than with thier own. Russia alos offer surrogacy. Which did also sound appealing only for the fact that I do not know if TX has not worked just becasue of the eggs, or because both my eggs and body are knackered. If thsi si the case will anyone else's eggs stick either. 

Good luck with whatever you decide. If you want to im me please do as we seem to be in the same place


----------



## longbaygirl

L and Shazzer - it is a personal decision and if you decide to use the donor route, one that you can't turn back because of the very high chance you will get pregnant.

Like you both, all my equipment is in good working order, low FSH, regular cycles, good lining, not many, but good eggs, but no pregnancy. After 4 IUIs and 1 IVF I was told that I could continue to use my own eggs, and maybe after a while I might get lucky, but the reality was that in every 10 attempts with my own eggs, I might get lucky.......... once. 

I was also told that if I used donor eggs, given I'd been pregnant before, and all my kit was in good working order, I would have more chance of getting pregnant that not, and if I used a 25 year old donor  I would have the same chances of getting pregnant as her..................well, I've always felt 25 anyway!  

To be honest, if we could have afforded it, I would have done 10 cycles with my own eggs first - just in case................., but life is not like that.

At each IUI and IVF dissapointment a little more of me became sadder, older,  and more resentful. I honestly did not think I could carry on - life changed from a happy place where I longed to wake up and live each day, to a dark place full of fears and uncertainty.

Shazzer - you know my story already. L - to cut a long story short I went for donor eggs. We could not afford treatment in Spain, well that is not true, we could have afforded one cycle in Spain, but no more, and I wanted to be able to give it three attempts.

We went to Kiev, had fantastic treatment, and had success on our first attempt. As you can see I am expecting twins. Donor eggs are not an easy route, but I got to the point where I just wanted a baby, regardless of it's DNA.

Good luck

Joy


----------



## hunt

hi girls, 
having read your posts for the last couple of months, i feel it is now time to join in.  Having decided to go the DE route we had our initial consultation with Ruth at Ceram yesterday, all seemed to go well and we both felt comfortable with our decision and Ruth made us feel at ease.  Sorry i'm a bit useless with computers and can't quite work out how to put my profile on!! So briefly .....I am 44 have 4 children (18,16 twins 13) by previous marriage, partner 34 no children.  I now have high fsh and a blocked tube.  After 3 unsucsessful ivf attemps (sept,oct,nov 04) and a natural pregnancy ending in miscarriage, we have given up with my tired eggs and hope to start treatment at Ceram in September! 
Hunt


----------



## Ruth

Hunt, glad you took the plunge!!! 
Shazzer and L, if you want any info on my clinic, do let me know. Wherever you decide to have treatment I am more than happy to help with queries as you go along just as I have for the other wonderful girlies on here!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Well Girls, its finally happening!!! I am off to Barcelona on Thursday    . ET will be 11:30am Friday morning. The scan today showed my endometrium at 8mm, which I am really please about (it must be all that pineapple juice I've been drinking   ). I have to say a really big thank you to Alba. We met for lunch and then she took part of the afternoon off so that she could come with me to my scan, She's an absolute star. Next hurdle is the deforst. Praying that both come through the thaw untouched. 

Lots of love to everyone,

Sasha


----------



## roze

Hi-  I am starting a second donor treatment at IVI Barcelona in July- start down- regging tomorrow. Please add me to your list of cyclists!  After a m/c in April, I had a rest and a good holiday, and am now raring to go again. The protocol is a bit different this time, in that I have been put on the pill a few weeks ago, and they want me to try patches instead of Progynova tablets. Anyone else doing this?  I have heard the patches can irritate the skin.


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi Roze - I used patches and Progynova at the same time and had no problems at all, and my skins tends to be a bit dry/sensitive.

Good luck

Joy


----------



## Ruth

Sasha, fingers crossed for you and your embies on Friday!!  

Love,
Ruth


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
                 

*Abroadie Babies  
Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04, *

 * Expecting Abroadies ** 
tinks78,Dubai fertility centre, ICSI,Edd02/08/05 ,   
MARTEEN, Spain, D/E, Edd 05/09/05 ,   
NattKatt, AUS, ICSI/IVF, Edd 18/08/05 ,  
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, Edd 18/11/05,  
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd? ,   
KathyC, Instute Marques,IVF/DE,Edd 30/10/05   ,
Andream, lister , DE , Edd 11/01/06,  ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev, DE, Edd 02/12/05 ,   
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE, EDD ,  ,
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, DE, EDD,  
lix , Dubai fertility centre, ICSI   
Salbal, Moscow , IVF/ DE 

*

*Abroadies in waiting

*

*Abroadie crew  
Sasha B, institute Marques , FET , June , ,
AlmaMay,1st nhs appointment hammersmith 25th may, IVF/FET, , 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , ,
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , , 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain , DE, September ,  ,
Nicola anne, ceram spain , DE , 20th June , ,
Alfonso, IVI Barcelona , de, et 12 june, ,
Chrisier , Ceram, de , awaiting donor , 
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, App 30th June , 
roze ivi Barcelona , de july , downregging 
hunt Ceram , DE , september [/color]*

*AWAITING UPDATES  
Alice Helyar,USA,IVF, d/s/IUI?/IVF, start Feb , 
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, awaiting date, 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb , 
Lizzie, Brussels, ICSI??, August , 
fin, cornells NY, tx??, Starting May 5th ,  ,
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , Awaiting Donor 
Tracker, Valencia IVI , ED , test date 6th May , ,*

Let me know of any updates xxx

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
                 

Abroadie Babies  
*Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04, 
tinks78,Dubai fertility centre, ICSI,Baby Girl born 24/06/05  , *

 * Expecting Abroadies ** 

MARTEEN, Spain, D/E, Edd 05/09/05 ,   
NattKatt, AUS, ICSI/IVF, Edd 18/08/05 ,  
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, Edd 18/11/05,  
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd? ,   
KathyC, Instute Marques,IVF/DE,Edd 30/10/05   ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev, DE, Edd 02/12/05 ,   
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE, EDD ,  ,
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, DE, EDD,  
lix , Dubai fertility centre, ICSI   
Salbal, Moscow , IVF/ DE   
Alfonso, IVI Barcelona , de,  

Abroadies in waiting 

Sasha B, institute Marques FET test date 30th June 
 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
Abroadie crew  
Andream, lister  
Sasha B, institute Marques FET 
AlmaMay,1st nhs appointment hammersmith 25th may, IVF/FET, , 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , ,
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , , 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain , DE, September ,  ,
Nicola anne, ceram spain , DE , 20th June , ,
Chrisier , Ceram, de , awaiting donor , 
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, App 30th June , 
roze ivi Barcelona , de july , downregging 
hunt Ceram , DE , september 
Dawnguzz Ceram TX? August 
ANGEK IM Barcelona DE July 
KT1 Ukraine tx? 
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor  [/color]

AWAITING UPDATES   
Alice Helyar,USA,IVF, d/s/IUI?/IVF, start Feb , 
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, awaiting date, 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb , 
Lizzie, Brussels, ICSI??, August , 
fin, cornells NY, tx??, Starting May 5th ,  ,
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , Awaiting Donor 
Tracker, Valencia IVI , ED , test date 6th May , ,

Let me know of any updates xxx

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Lisa

new home everyone xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31473.0.html


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone... 

you lot cant half natter!!

let me know of any changes .. 

Alfonso xxx can you let me know where you are at?

Sasha xxx wishing you all the best you will be in my thoughts xxx

welcome roze and hunt .. I have added you to the list please let me know if there is anything else you want adding.....

ok well i will try and keep up with you all ....

I am at home on sofa rest orders so I am bored stiff... 

love to you all xxx


----------



## Ruth

Can I just say what an amazing list that is!!!!!   
So many positive test results but also so many great girlies who have taken the bull by the horns (esp.if going to Spain!!) and looked at treatment abroard as a positive step on their fertility journey.   
Feel so proud to be part of this fab group if only as an honoury member!
By the way weather here was up to 31 degrees, not as high as at Lisa's but pretty amazing all the same.
   
To all of you on here!!!

Ruth


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone

Sasha I will be keeping everything crossed for you on fri and sending lots of love and luck. I relly hope it goes well

Tinks you rest up now and watch good old showtime!!!!!

Bluebell and Buzz hope all is well with you.

Hi to everyone else

I am having a scan tomorrow 10 wks DH is in Israel so my mum is coming with me. feeling a bit anixous not sure why can't wait to get to 12 weeks so I really feel the worst is over!!!!!!

Love to all
andrea


----------



## alfonso

Hi Everyone

Well, ET went fine on Sunday.  We've got two good embryos on board and managed to have five frozen which is great.  

I was shown into a room with a bed and ensuite bathroom - very swish - but had to wait around an hour and a half for the embryo transfer.  This was a bit difficult as I'd been told to arrive with a full bladder and as mine is tiny, I had to empty it twice and keep filling it up again. I  now know that it can hold two paper cups of water before I feel an overwhelming urge to pee. Isnt that pathetic?  A nurse eventually arrived who didnt speak any English so I didnt have the news about what had happened to my 15 embies until I was in theatre and Dr Castillion arrived for the et. She is lovely and speaks good English and kept me informed throughout the procedure. There was no pain or discomfort.  Afterwards I was wheeled on a trolley back to my room and was told to lie down for 20 minutes and then I got them to ring me a taxi and went back to my hotel and had a very lazy day.  

I've to do a pregnancy test on Friday 24th June.    A day before we go off on a 2 week holiday to France.  eek!  I've decided to be philosophical and think if it's not to be this time, then I still have my 5 frosties and can give it another go soon. Dr Castillion said I had an excellent donor and yes, bigJ, dh must have excellent sperm!!  I spent the next day being a tourist in Barcelona which was lovely. I felt fine about being on my own throughout the whole thing as the staff at IVI are very warm and friendly and knowing dd was at home with dh made me feel much more relaxed about leaving her behind. 

Sasha - I know you're probably in Barcelona today but good luck with everything tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you. 

BigJ - Good luck with the scan.  

Andream - good luck with your scan too. 

Roze - Glad you're well on your way to your second attempt.  Re the patches, I'm on them and yes they do give me the odd slightly itchy rash but it's never developed into anything that could be a problem.  I make sure I dont put them on the same place twice in a row (luckily there's quite a lot of space on my bottom!)

Tinks - Can you update me on the list. On 2ww now and testing on Friday 24th June.  Hope you have a good rest and are putting your feet up. 

Ruth - Yes this is a great list.  And such an amazing bunch of people.  It feels so comforting to know there are other likeminded people in the world.  

Hello to everyone else. 

bye for now
Alfonso xxx


----------



## Lisa

Dawn xxx have added you to the list loadsa luck and welcome 

Alfonso xxx fantastic news... look after yourself and your cargo looking loadsa   coming your way xxx

Andrea xxx SHOWTIME IS   ask your dh why they repeat thr same crap that you didnt want to watch the night before all the next day.. looking forward to going into labour cos they have ORBIT and E-vision in the local hospital might get some decent tele for the 3 days !! hope all is well with you good luck for the scan 

Ruth xxx 31 wow what a tempreture its 48 today with 80% humidity hope all is well go have some gambas ajio for me i am craving them so much.

alls well here . contractions seemed to have slowed down now... still resting and popping the pills!!


----------



## Ange K

Hi girls!

I wondered if I could join you? I've had three failed attempts using donor eggs at the Lister and have decided to go to IM in Barcelona. My first appointment is 25th July. Looking forward to getting to know you all - apart from you, Debs, of course - I know you already!!

Ange x


----------



## Lisa

Hi Ange 

I have added you to the list .. looking forward to getting to know you to xxx

lots of luck  for yor upcoming cycle xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hey Ange !  Welcome !!!! I know you too.  I posted a few times on the donor thread.  
I am very sorry about your BFN.
Have you seen the list on this thread !  Soooo many positives !
Good Luck, glad you have joined us  

Love
Jennifer xx


----------



## nicola-anne

Howdy All

I can't keep up as often as I'd like with the message board, but how fantastic to see all those BFPs! 

Hope I will be one soon, we are both psyched up to go to Spain a week tomorrow but have heard today that the dates will have to change because the donor's period is late. Feeling really upset about this, probably more than I ought to but I can't stop crying it's so silly. It's not just the fact that flights and accomodation are non refundable at this stage although we are struggling to pay for this as it is but all the other things that have been organised, cat sitters, time off work it's like someone has turned a tap on and all my anxieties are flooding out all at once. Will try and pull myself together before DH gets home.

(sorry everyone for feeling so sorry for myself, it could be so much worse I know but you know what it's like *Thank God* and I didn't have anywhere else to go!)

x Nicola-Anne


----------



## Andream

Hi everone
Sad news I am afraid there was no hb at our scan today so I have to go in for a D&C on mon. It seems so cruel to get so far but it can happen to anyone.    
Take care everyone
andrea


----------



## nicola-anne

Oh Andrea I am so so sorry, my heart goes out to you, sending you a big hug  

Nicola-Anne


----------



## Ruth

Andrea, I am so sorry  
Sending you huge   We're all hear to help and support you through this difficult time.
Love and hugs,

Ruth


----------



## Lisa

oh andrea I am so sorry to hear this...   

love to you and your dh.. 

we are here if you need anything sweetheart 

words fail me .. I am so so very sorry you have to go through the pain of this... we are all here for you if you need anything xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh no, Andrea - I'm so sad for you - this is dreadful news - you're right - it is so, so cruel..just want you to know I'm thinking of you.

Deb x


----------



## longbaygirl

Andrea - so sorry, it's just heartbreaking.

Joy


----------



## Andream

Thank you ladies for all your good wishes I feel a bit better today will be glad when monday comes and it is all over. Looking forward to the frosties!
andrea


----------



## alfonso

Andrea
Just wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear your news.  The same thing happened to me at my 10 week scan with my second pregnancy.  It was such a shock and awful disappointment.  I'm glad you're looking forward to the next step though with the frosties.  
Best Wishes
Alfonso x


----------



## Jennifer

Andrea - I just wanted to say how sorry i am at your news


----------



## Mitch1

Andrea, so sorry to hear your news... thinking of you.

Mitch


----------



## kt1

Hi
can I join you.
am hoping to have IVF using my own eggs inn the Ukraine soon. I have been in conatct with them and hope to start next cycle.
I have had 3 miscarriages and ? 1 ectopic from natural pregnancies andhave had 1 IVF at ARGC and 1 IUI at St Marys, which all failed.
I also immune issues, natural killer cells and antiphospholipid antibodies which I hope to sort out in London alongside my treatment abroad.
I hope I can manage all this and I am not going to cock up with the timings etc
Has anyone else co ordinated immune issues and IVF on there own? 
Good luck to you all
kt


----------



## Andream

Dear Sasha hope all went well thinking of you
andrea


----------



## Bel

Hi Andrea,

Just wanted to say that I'm so sorry. Words fail me.....I'm just glad that you are looking forward.

Take Care Mate,

Belle,x


----------



## caron

Dear Andrea - so sad to read your news we both had donor et at same time so I've been watching your progress and really thought you'd made it , glad your looking ahead , having a backup plan is the only thing that keeps me going,

thinking about you
love caron xxx


----------



## Andream

Thanks Caron I really thought I'd made it too but there we go. Looking forward seems to be the thing that works for DH and me so that is what we do. Having my ds helps as we always have to look forward for him

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine
lots of love
andrea


----------



## Indianna

Hi Andrea

I have just read your news and want to say how sorry I am.

Thinking of you.

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Andrea,

I am so so sorry, I've only just got back and read your post. Words just aren't adequate for what you are going through . Sending you loads of     . I know the other girls have said it, but if you want to talk or just want someone to listen, I am here (as is the whole group). You're in my prayers (especially today).

Sasha xxx.


----------



## Sasha B

To all the girlies abroad,

I'm back but I also feel bad posting my update after what Andrea has been through. ET was on Friday and thank God both embryos survived the thaw untouched. This means that they are still of a faily high grade. I spent an extra day in Barcelona after ET and was really gateful for the time to rest and recover. Last time I wanted to rush back to Mark but things are very differnt now. I did get abit emotional when the embryos were put back. I just kept on thinking how amazing it is that I can still have my husband's child. After the transfer I met with one of the doctors at IM and he said that just in case the embryos do not implant he will line up a donor for me so that I can have a fresh cycle in July. Trying not to think about that too much. I hope it won't come to that. I've been taking it very easy since, although I did do an open top tour of Barcelona in the late afternoon (I wore a big hat and drank loads!). It was nice to arrive back in the UK for once and have the weather as hot and sunny as the place that we'd come from. My mum ended up going with me in the end as Mark's grandmother (his mum's mother) became very poorly last week, so my mother-in-law stayed here to look after her. Anyway I've now got 2 weeks of leisure. Trying to be sensible about what to do / not to do but end up thinking silly things like, 'If I stretch in bed (as you do without thinking), will that harm the embies?'. Loopy, I know.  Anyway test day is June 30th and until them I'm going to try and take one day at a time. 

Tinks could you please update me on the list. Thanks. Not long to go for you. Hope you are not welting too much in the heat. I heard its been about 40c plus. Aircon is a great invention!

Lots of love,

Sasha x


----------



## Sasha B

Three posts in one sitting, I am going for a record! Ruth, I just had a question to put to you. I've been drinking pineapple juice in the run up to ET and have carried on doing so till today, which is 4 days post ET (no mention of it being a no no in all the conception books I have). Apparently it makes the womb contract. I have contacted my clinic but its too late tonight. I just wondred if you could tell me whether this could affect the embryos impanting. Sorry, 2ww paranoia started already.

love Sasha.


----------



## Lisa

Andrea xxx I hope you are ok been thinking of you loads wantto send you a huge Huggle and kiss .... if you ever need anything youknow where i am .. maybe if you want to get away is your dh doing a UAE trip soon?


Sasha xxx well done on your 2 embies loadsa    coming your way 


Alfonso xxx How you doing? not long now...

catch up later xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Excellent news Sasha about your lovely embies !  I am sending loads of positive thoughts your way and will be thinking of you often.

Don't worry about 2ww paranoia - everyone gets it.  I am sure that pineapple and stretching will have no detrimental impact on embryos.  

Love to everyone
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone

What fantastic news Sasha     Sending lots of positives your way I am so glad it went well. Have been watching to see what had happened.

I am fine went to the hospital yesterday and had a D&C they were excellent. Had a chat with the consultant about FET but she says they may want to do some tests as this is my 3rd mc. Not consecutive though as had ds in the middle. Anyway will have a follow up in the next couple of weeks so will be able to discuss things in more detail then. She thinks we have probably just been 'bloody unlucky' as she put it. Zita West has started doing consultations at the clinic so thought I might see her does anyone have any thoughts on her approach? She offers nutrition and acupuncture so am quite keen to optimise our chances especially with FET. Any advice welcome!

Am feeling better still teary at times but looking forward as you can see. More than anything I feel cross because it was so close but so far. Anyway at least it shows my old body can still get pregnant!!!!!!

Love to everone else. Am off work this week taking it easy!!!!

andrea


----------



## Ruth

Andrea, so glad things went smoothly yesterday. Fingers crossed for those popsickles!!!
Sasha, fab news on your embryos thawing. Am sure you will be fine with pineapple juice so don´t worry. Am sending   to you in advance of your test!!
Lisa, (Tinks) get back on that couch!!!!! Take it easy for beanette´s sake!!! DH is allowed to nag!!
Love and hugs to all.

Ruth


----------



## buzz

I have been absent from the board for a while now...sorry...and so sorry to hear your news Andrea, I am glad you are feeling a little better now, and hope your talks and tests go well with the hospital and they can shed some light.....

Sasha - look after you and the beannies...all our positive vibes are going your way!

Me, completely manic...getting over burst water mains, visitors (almost at the same time) horrendous work problems...but at least my bubbas are seemingly thriving on it...

It did make me smile when I came back from the hospital last week and the kindly doctor told me to be careful, rest well, not even to do too much housework (god I wish my husband had been at that one!)....so I came back and helped with the relaying of the water mains...unravelling pipework etc!

Anyway, suffice to say that I feel considerably better these days, otherwise I would not be able to cope with the above....early night tonight...

Tinks...please could you mark me down as edd of 15th November!?  Hope you are feeling okay and being a good girl!

love
buzz


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Ruth for putting my mind at rest. Sasha x


----------



## earthe kitt

Sasha - good to see you back - hope the 2WW goes well (and quickly)
Thanks for your IM about the Maltings clinic - £160 is a rip off for a provincial clinic, especially when LFC can do it for £60
May throw meself on the mercy of my GP for the bloods...
Good luck to all the other girls too - those on 2ww or those about to be
Am now having doubts about costs of IM and considering Ruths place in Marbella - have bad memories of Barca following mugging but wonderful happy memories of Marbella and Puerta banus in the 1980's
Will wait to hear from Ruth
Off to have a sneaky M&S meatloaf with my boy (we're veggies but DH is on nights and while the cats away.....................)

Best wishes all

Joanna


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Andrea - Been thinking about you. Hope you are taking it easy for a few days. Let's hope they can help with a reason why. Take Care. I agree with you looking forward does help...onwards and upwards!!

Sasha - Keeping everything crossed for you on the 2ww. If anyone should have a BfP it's you. Take it easy on your 2ww and let's hope it speeds by.....

Joanna - The tests can be really expensive, but we begged our GP and all our bloods were done FOC.

Tinks - Hope you are taking it easy in that heat....thank god for air conditioning eh? We are finding it hard to cope with the heat here and it's only 75 degrees!!!

Jennifer - Good to hear from you. What are you up to?

Hope everyone else is good....Bluebelle has picked the best of the weather in Cornwall hasn't she??

Take Care,

Belle,xx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Bel

Thanks for asking !  Just getting on with the day to day stuff. DP is much better now, on antidepressants and feeling more positive (wish he'd been onthem earlier).  We have had offers of donors at Bourn Hall, UK, but feel our best chances are with Ceram first, and if that doesn't work, with IM Barcelona.  We are very confident about Ceram though and want to try there first.  I have the hard job of telling Bourn Hall that we want to come off their list.  Seems kind of final to do that though.   I think we all have to follow our gut feelings - its the best way.

Love and Luck to everyone

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Mitch1

Hi girls, for info I too had most of blood tests and DH sperm test done foc on the NHS. There were only a couple of tests which couldn't be funded by the NHS which I paid for at LFC when I had my pelvic scan.

Mitch x


----------



## Jet

Hi Girls

May i join in?   we are currently on the waiting list for a donor egg at Ceram.
We have done 4 failed ICSI and were recommend to go to Spain for donor egg as the waiting lists are far better than UK. 

Wishing you all   and loads of  

Jet


----------



## Sasha B

Jet,

Welcome to the thread! All the girls here are great and there are quite a few who are undergoing tx at ceram. All thes best with your tx plans.

Sasha.


----------



## Andream

Dear sasha I've just noticed that your test day is my ds 5th birthday    
love andrea


----------



## chrissier

Dear All

Just popping in to say 'Hello'.  I haven't left a message for a while as I am working away from home, but I have looked at the board from time to time.  I'm really sorry to hear your news Andrea but happy that you are making plans again.  Good luck to everyone going through treatment and those waiting for results!!

Lots of love
Chrissie xxx

PS Have heard Ruth has a potential donor for us so will hopefully be starting treatment in a couple of months!


----------



## Lisa

great news chrissie.. look forward to following your progress lots of    coming your way....

Jet welcome to the abroadie crew... 

Alfonso .. all the best for testing xxx   

sasha ..    for your cargo xxx


----------



## Jennifer

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGEK - I hope you have a lovely day xx

Jennifer xx


----------



## alfonso

HI everyone

Well, I cracked and tested early.   I was  supposed to wait for the hospital test on Friday morning but I just had to know.  I've got a bfp but I am being very low key about it as I wont feel properly pregnant until the hospital tells me how high the HCG is.  I had a few cramps last week and thought that AF was coming but this week have felt perfectly normal.  Couldnt quite believe the test stick when I saw it. It all seems so surreal.  

We're going off on holiday on Saturday (bad timing   ) so I wont be in computer contact till after I get back in two week's time.  Unless I can find an internet cafe in deepest Brittany.  So Tinks - maybe you should put me down as a BFP and then if it doesnt last I can update you when I get back. (If you're still here that is and not in labour!!!! hope you're still getting plenty of rest)  

Sasha - Fantastic news about the two good embies. Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you. I'm keeping everything crossed for me and you!!  

Andrea - glad you are looking to the future and another attempt.  It's good that the hospital is looking into the m/c's.  So awful to get this far but as you say you have your ds and he must be a great comfort to you.  Hope he has a very happy 5th birthday when it comes.  (My little girl is 3 and a complete joy - makes me feel guilty I want another so badly). 

Jet - Welcome to the thread.

Buzz - sound like you need to slow down a bit!!!

Jennifer - Nice to hear from you. I was following your story when I was new to this site and I'm glad you're back on track for tx.

Belle - Hello to you. Probably not long now till Ruth finds you a donor. 

Chrissie, Earthe Kitt, Mitch  - good luck with tx too. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. Been busy at work today and hard to get my head around anything at moment. 

bye for now,
A very happy but typically cautious Alfonso x


----------



## Lisa

Alfonso 

just wanted to say   on your   fantastic news I tested 10dpt.... and felt the same 


going to go change the list now I am so pleased !!


----------



## Jennifer

Congrats Alfonso !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a fantastic holiday  xx


----------



## buzz

Hurray hurray Alfonso!!!

all the very best
love buzz


----------



## Jet

Hi   hope you all are enjoying the sunshine   very hot today!

Fab news Alfonso   wishing you a lovely relaxing pregnancy!!
Hi Tinks thanks for steering me on to this great board.
Chrissier how exicting Ruth has found you a donor when do you hope to start your treatment?
Hi Sasha thanks for welcoming me.

It is so hot out today both my cats are flaked out under the bushes sleeping what lucky things! wish I could join them...

Have fun
Jet


----------



## Ruth

Alfonso,   Have a relaxing holiday and we'll look forward to an update on your return!!
All you girls coming to CERAM are definately keeping me on my toes if only figuring who's who with all these nicknames!!!!!
Tinks, go and lie down!!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Andream

Alfonso i am so happy for you        
love andrea


----------



## longbaygirl

Well done Alfonso - maybe we should start a thread for 40+ mums!

Joy


----------



## Bel

Wahooooo Alfonso,

That's great news. Hope you have a wonderful holiday and enjoy!!!

Love,
Belle,x


----------



## bigJ

I wasn't sure where to post this ladies, and I apologise for bringing bad news to the board   .  We had our 7 week scan and had a lovely heartbeat, but for reasons that nobody can explain, on Monday (7 weeks+5) I started heavy bleeding and cramps, went straight to hospital where the doctors were amazing, and although little sweetie held on bravely, by the evening there was no more heartbeat.  I've just come back from hospital after D&C, dh and I are very sad.  We have decided that we will try again, as soon as it's sensible to try.  We are lucky as my therapist is going to see us both on Saturday for counselling and I have an appointment with a grievance counsellor at the hospital.  I thank the Lord again for the wonderful German health system, especially here where we live.

I send lots of love to all of you with your dreams, and special hugs to those who have suffered a loss recently

Love and hugs bigJ


----------



## Sasha B

Alfonso, I have e-mailed you. Thrilled about your news.

BigJ (Jules) - My heart goes out to you. So sorry   . What a courageous little one, fighting to hold on. We are all here to help you support through this.

I've had one of those days today. The 2ww is really gettting to me. The inital discomfort from the transfer is now more or less gone and I have no symptoms as yet. I am convinced that the embies haven't taken (silly, hey as I've still got 1 week to go!). I even had a nightmare last night that I missed taking my pesseries by hals a day and was completely distraught. I feel as if its never going to happen. Yet I am so aware that the embies need to know their mum is believing in them and wanting them to implant. It''s such a delicate balance. I've also found this 2ww really isolating and yes, I miss Mark. I do wish he was here to share in my hopes and fears. Sorry for the moan    but I just need to be honest with some one. You girls are a great support. Only a few of my friends and immediate family know about the tx, but a lot of people have been keeping away (maybe they find it too uncomfortable to be around me right now after all that has happened in the past few months) .

Take care,

Sasha.


----------



## earthe kitt

BigJ  So sorry to read your news - yours was one of the first BFP's I saw when I first came to this board
Take care of yourself do some pampering for a while
Best wishes
Joanna


----------



## nicola-anne

Hi Everyone

BigJ - my heart goes out to you and DH, I am sending you love and strength.


News from me - well we should be going out to Spain on the 07.20 flight from Heathrow tomorrow for EC on 24th or 25th, but this is now not happening. 

We've had a truly awful week because the donor's period didn't start when it was meant to, so we've been in limbo for over a week as to whether we are or are not going out. If the donor's period starts in the next couple of days then we can rearrange, if it doesn't then we have to wait until SEPTEMBER, end of August if we are lucky. And very clearly we are not lucky.

I didn't know to ask whether the donor's cycle was controlled or whether her period was to start naturally, well you don't know all the questions to ask do you? We are learning the hard way but for anyone arranging an egg donation cycle I'd suggest do ask that question so you are better informed. I know that the clinic we are with is going to change its procedure so that other couples don't have to go through what we are going through. 

Best wishes to everyone, and congrats Alfonso

Nicola-Anne


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

BigJ - My heart goes out to you and hubby. If you remember we had our cycle at the same time. I can't imagine what you are both going through, but you sound incredibly brave. Hang in there.....

Nicola-anne - Gosh, what an awful disappointment. I remember how we felt awaiting the donor's news and that is bad enough without all plans being ruined. A lot of preparation goes into DE including monry on flights etc and sorting out holidays from work. I feel for you both I really do. Keep strong.

Sasha - I can't imagine what it's like to go through the 2ww feeling so isolated. Remember we are all here for you and you are in all our prayers. Try to take it as easy as possible. We are all here for you.

Andrea - Hope you are feeling a little better. My thoughts are with you and hubby too.

My love and hugs are with you all......

Belle,x


----------



## *Kim*

Hi

Just popped in to let you know Tinks has been taken into hospital with Pre eclampsia. She text me earlier and said she will keep me posted so i'll let you know how she gets on.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Lois

Kim

Please pass on my best wishes to Tinks...........

Lois


----------



## RSMUM

Oh - what a week - tell Tinks we'll be thinking of her!

BigJ - so, so sorry - thinking of you 

Andrea - hope you're coping ok too 

Sasha - wish I could be there with you to make you cups of ( decaf ) tea etc..will just have to send you cyber-wishes - you have gone through soo much - just willing this to work for you..oh, just realised you've hit the second week - I always find the blues and paranoia start really strong around this time - hang in there chuck  

Alfonso - congrats - hope you're enjoying your holiday -what a great start! 

Jet - welcome to the board - you'll find a  HUGE amount of support here

Nicole-Anne - talking of which - how awful for you, as Bel says, keep strong and hope it all works ok in the end - it WILL all be worth it I'm sure 

Buzz - you do sound quite "bee-like", I get tired just reading your posts Take care and enjoy your bump


Ruth - I find it hard to keep track of everyone - it must be almost impossible for you, but it's soo nice that you do.Thanks for being here for us 

Joanna - are you changing clinics? How are you doing? Well, I hope.

Chrissie - All the best for your tx in Spain - you are in great hands with Ruth around.

Jennifer - welcome back - so pleased to see you here again Pleased to see DH seems to be on the right track too - 

Mitch - welcome, you have found a great thread!

Belle - it won't be long now until you are off to the sunshine - all the best

As for me - shoudl get going, gotta get my DD ready for school and myself ready for a long drive down south - off to a fancy "do" tonight - don't really feel like it - this heat is kind oppressive - I'm much more of a clear winter's day -type girl   Also got really sunburnt the other day which doesn't help.

All the best to you and hope youhave a good weekend.HUGE hugs to BigJ and Andrea - just thinking of you both a lot.

Take care,



D x


----------



## longbaygirl

BigJ - so sorry to read your news.

Nicola-Anne - have the clinic explained what happened with your donor? I would have thought they control the donors cycle - just like they do for us if we are using our own eggs. And I know this is what they do at my clinic. If they don't how can they guarantee this won't happen again?

Sasha - I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Tinks - all the best-looking forward to some good news from you soon.

RSMUM - good luck on your appointment.

Welcome Mitch

I'm getting lots of little movement inside now and would love to find out the sex of the babies - not sure I can hold out for the NHS scan at the end of July!


Joy


----------



## bigJ

Hi Girls

thanks for all of your kind wishes and PM's.  Ruth - I'll be emailing you this afternoon.  Had a check up at the gynae today and the good news is there are no complications, some say even that the D&C will mean my womb is nice and "fresh" for the next go.  We are also going to do follow-up tests at our fertility clinic here in Germany just incase there are any immune issues on my side or genetic issues on dh side (he is reversed vasectomy with antibodies, and we only had 3 out of 12 eggs fertilise with ICSI which is quite low)  Most say after one miscarriage it's just one of those things but at our ages and considering the cost and stress of DE abroad, I am not prepared to try again without finding out everything we can, a few hundred quid now could save us all this heart ache and pain again.  We have also decided that IF there was a major issue with dh sperm that could not be overcome then we would go for donor sperm as well.  That was dh decision, and I must say that made me very happy that he is that keen on us having a little sweetie that he would do that. I am so lucky to have him.

Sasha - I am so glad to hear you have made it to the 2ww, you are so brave love.  I will send you special prayers.  Your embies will know you love them, I promise you they can feel it.  I am sure also that dh is with all of you right now keeping you safe and warm.

Andrea - mega cyber hug  

Jennifer - glad you are back

LOve as always to all of you, and especially to D for the lovely Pm and special hug, thanks D

Jules


----------



## Andream

Dear Bigj just wnated to say how sorry I was to hear your news. It's good that you are looking to the future I find it helps to have a plan. We are going to have some immune tests done as well and like you I think it is worth spending a few hundred quid now to maybe make things better the next time
Here's sending you a large   and take care of yourself
love
andrea


----------



## *Kim*

Update on Tinks here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31281.new.html#new

Love Kimxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Kim,

Please send all out love to Tinks and tell here that the girls here are thinking and praying for her, dh and the baby. 

Sasha


----------



## Jennifer

Hi everyone,

Sasha - I am sorry that the 2ww is making you feel so anxious.  I am sure your dh is by your side every step of the way and willing your precious embies to snuggle in nicely.

BigJ - So sorry you are going through such pain.  You sound very positive which is a great thing.  Sending hugs to you.

Nicola Anne - Sorry that your tx has had to be postponed.  I know how painful it is and my thoughts are with you.

TINKS - Oh My Goodness !  I know you won't be able to read this but we are all thinking of you and Miss Bean.  I am sending lots of  your way

RSMUM - thank you for the "welcome back"  I am glad to be back !!

To everyone else, who i know i have missed - Hope you are all ok and enjoying the good weather while it lasts, weekend will be cooler so at least we can all sleep better and recover before the next spell of fab weather.  Sorry I can't do personals to everyone just now but am trying to get the house straight.  It all went rather to pot over the last few months while i was depressed.  Need to get sorted out now !!!!!!

Lots of Love to you all

Jennifer xx


----------



## Jet

Hi Girls  

Tinks will be thinking of you, take care and take loads of rest.
Sasha hope your 2 ww passes quickly  
Big J sorry to hear your news big hugs   you both deserve lots of TLC
RSmum enjoy your night out tonight have a great time!!! 

Have a great weekend!!!

Jet


----------



## *Kim*

Hi
Tinks is off to have a C section as we speak. Will let you know as soon as i hear.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## *Kim*

Tinks Good news is here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31918.new.html#new


----------



## Ruth

Congrats to Lisa, dh and ds on the birth of Charlotte!!!            
Love Ruth, Simon and Emily.


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Tink (Lisa),

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE ARRIVAL OF CHARLOTTE!!! 
  . It must be lovely to see your bean face to face!
Rest up and enjoy her.

Sasha


----------



## buzz

Many congrats Tinks, DH and Charlotte - hope you are all feeling good.

love
buzz


----------



## RSMUM

WOW!!!! CONGRATS TINKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... and welcome to the world little beany-no-more Charlotte!!        

XXXX


----------



## chrissier

Dear Tinks and family,
CONGRATULATIONS!!! What fantastic news. Hope mother and baby are well.
   

Lots of love
Chrissie xxx


----------



## Indianna

Dear Tinks and DH

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter.  I hope you both doing ok.

Can't wait to see some pictures!!

Love
Indianna xx


----------



## Jet

To Tinks & family

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter!!!!!      

Jet


----------



## Bel

Tinks,

Congratulations to you and your hubby. Bet she's gorgeous!!

Well Done,

Belle,x


----------



## Newday

Hi Tinks

congratulations to you and DH
enjoy it

Love Dawn


----------



## caron

congratulations tinks and dh on birth of baby charlotte 

hope your both well
love caron xx


----------



## Ruth

Got a message from Lisa (Tinks) to say she is hoping to be out of hospital today all being well so hopefully we will get those pics we want!!!!!!!
Hope everyone is OK, not sweltering too much in that nice weather UK has had.

Ruth


----------



## Jennifer

Can't wait to see the piccies !!!!!!!!!!!!  That is great that they can be home so soon.  Brilliant


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

Don't mean to put a downer on things,  its just been a difficult last few days. Why is it that this 2ww is such a rollercoaster! I have ordered early pregancy tests in bulk but know I have to be strong. HELP!!!!   I've had no symptoms and am really not sure what to think. I'd be gutted by a -ve and that's why I don't want to test too early otherwise carrying on with the meds knowing it hasn't worked would be so painful. The clinic want an hcg blood test as confirmation either way and the results of those won't come through till next Monday   . I also feel like I don't want to have yet another loss to deal with. Sorry. This is just so hard. On top of all this I've also had some really close friends who I confided in about the tx a while back, question why I am doing it, if its ethical or if I really want to be a single mum! It hard enough going through the tx and after all that's happened I just don't have the strength to justify myself at every turn (as the end of the day this is my decision).

A very frustrated and upset Sasha


----------



## Mitch1

CONGRATULATIONS !!


----------



## Jennifer

Oh Sasha - I am so sorry you are feeling down.  No symptoms is no problem though, just think how many women have no idea they are even pregnant for weeks, even months.

I can't believe what your friends are saying to you - please take no notice of their comments, you do not need to justify yourself.  If I were in your position I would definately be having tx, no doubt about it.  And as for being a single mum, I had my ds when I was 19 and alone.  I have worked hard and brought him better than some of the other parents I know who have partners.

Take care hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Sasha, will you have someone with you when you test ?  It might be a good idea to have a good friend who, hopefully, you will be able to share your good news with.  You are likely to feel very emotional when you find out you are having your husbands baby


----------



## Bel

Sasha,

Just wanted to echo the advice of Jennifer really. I can't imagine how hard this wait is for you. But remember that we are all behind you and think you are an extremely brave and strong person. I'm sorry your friends have upset you with their comments. People can be very insensitive sometimes, even friends. I really think that you need understanding friends around you at the moment. We are all here for you and I wish you all the luck in the world with your result. Not too much longer now. Hang in there!!!

Love,

Belle,x


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha,

Just wanted to say I'll be thinking of you on Thursday and wanted to echo what everyone else has said - can't believe someone saying that to you  ! - How insensitive and what the hell were they thinking anyway?! Oh it makes me soo mad!As if you haven't got enough on your plate!Grrr..

HAng in there chuck -sending you a huge cyber hug and many many   for your test.

I'm getting very nervous now about Barcelona - and NOT just the flying!  - panicking about stupid things and hoping the clinic will agree to do the protocol I want -well, we'll see..

Must go and pack..will post as soon as I can

take care and big big hugs to you Shasha

D x


----------



## *Kim*

New home

plus if you want to see piccies of Tinks and Charlotte follow this link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31931.30.html

Love Kimx xx


----------



## *Kim*

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32085.new.html#new


----------



## Andream

Dear Sasha  just wanted to say ignore your friends and follow your heart. You know you are doing the right thing and that is all that matters. You are a strong and wonderful person and you will get through this.
Stay away from those sticks and I will be thinking of you on thurs
Sending lots of   your way

lots of love
andrea


----------



## Jennifer

Just seen the lovely piccies of Lisa and Charlotte !  She is an adorable baby !  Lucky Tinks and DH !

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## chrissier

Good luck with your testing tomorrow Sasha, thinking about you.

Chrissie xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Sasha,

Just wanted to wish you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow. You are in my prayers...

Belle,x


----------



## Ruth

Sasha, everything crossed for you for tomorrow.  

Love,
Ruth


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
I'm back from my holiday.  Have just spent ages reading through some of what has happened and will finish reading tomorrow, and will post properly soon to everyone. 

BUT, just wanted to say good luck to Sasha for tomorrow.  I have been thinking of you when I was in Devon and Cornwall and really hope things are fine for you tomorrow.  Big, big, BIG, MASSIVE postive vibes and hugs from me,

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx XXXX


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks everyone for all your messages of support. Test day is now on Friday. I was naughty and did a early response pee stick today which came back negative. As you can imagine I got really upset and rang the clinic. The Dr I spoke to said that the hcg hormone would not be detectable in my blood until tomorrow at the earliest (so no hope of pee stick picking it up). She suggested I test Friday to make quite sure. I'll go to LFC so that I can have the results on the same day. I so want to believe that it will happen but a big part of me now is preparing for negative. 

Sasha


----------



## Andream

Sasha hang on on there you don't know what will happen so try to be coooool easier said than done  

Sending you lots of        

love
andrea


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

It looks like a bfn   . Did a super sensative pee sticl this morning and it came back negative. Now I have to decide what to do from here. The clinic is willing to offer me a fresh cycle in July, but I'm now wondering whether I have a problem (possibliy with immunology) that has not been picked up before. The clinic in Barcelona does not believe in treating this so I feel abit on my own. I'd just like to ask everybody's advice, in particular Ruth, would it be something you would recommend I do at this time and if so can you recommend any good clinics in London? Or should I leave it one more cycle and do this fresh cycle in July (also have the dealine of tx in Spain which is coming up at Christmas)? HELP!!! I just don't want to do a fresh cycle if it is fruitless anyway.

Not giving up.

Sasha.


----------



## longbaygirl

Sasha - so sorry.

A fresh cycle has a higher chance of success, but will cost you more, and is a more complex proceedure to go through. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Joy


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry, probably my garbled way of putting things this morning, but my dilemma is either to have a fesh DE cycle in July or postpone this until September and have immunology testing and treatment in the meantime to see if there is anything in me that is preventing the embies from implanting. What I am not sure about is if its too early to go down the immunology route after 2 failed cycles or is it something that might be wise to pursue at this time?

Sasha.


----------



## Ruth

Sasha, have sent you IM.

Ruth


----------



## Lisa

Sasha xxx 

I am so sorry sweetheart 

((((((((((((( hugs ))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
                 

Abroadie Babies  
*Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04, 
tinks78,Dubai fertility centre, ICSI,Baby Girl born 24/06/05  *

 * Expecting Abroadies ** 

MARTEEN, Spain, D/E, Edd 05/09/05 ,   
NattKatt, AUS, ICSI/IVF, Edd 18/08/05 ,  
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, Edd 18/11/05,  
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd   
KathyC, Instute Marques,IVF/DE,Edd 30/10/05   ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev,? DE, Edd 02/12/05 ,   
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, DE, EDD,  
lix , Dubai fertility centre, ICSI    
Salbal, Moscow , IVF/ DE   
Alfonso, IVI Barcelona , de  

Abroadies in waiting 

 GOOD LUCK LADIES? ​
Abroadie crew  

AlmaMay,1st nhs appointment hammersmith 25th may, IVF/FET,? , 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , ,
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , , 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain , DE, September ,  ,
Nicola anne, ceram spain , DE , 20th June ,
Chrisier , Ceram, de , app 21st july ? ec 29 august 
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, waiting 4 AF 
roze ivi Barcelona , de july , downregging 
hunt Ceram , DE , september 
Dawnguzz Ceram TX?? August 
ANGEK IM Barcelona DE July 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor  
Andream, lister  
Sasha B, institute Marques FET  
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE  
inspired spain ? clinic? DE 
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , ec 01/09 
Mitch1 altra Vita DE August 



AWAITING UPDATES ?  
Alice Helyar,USA,IVF, d/s/IUI?/IVF, start Feb , 
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, awaiting date, 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb 
Lizzie, Brussels, ICSI, August , 
fin, cornells NY,? tx , Starting May 5th  ,

Tracker, Valencia IVI , ED ,? test date 6th May , ,

Let me know of any updates xxx

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Sasha B

Girls,

Bloodtest confirms its a BFN   . I so wanted this to work, but I'm not giving up. IM have offered me the possibility of having two fresh cycles back to back as mine is a special case and now I need to decide whether to go ahead with tx in July or wait till September by which time I could do the immunology tests (although I am not 100% I want to go down that road at the moment) and have some time just to get my body and emotions in shape again. Anyway, got a small break planned to Cormwall next week so I have that time away to think and relax. Even though it didn't work this time I just to say thank you to all the abroadies girls - you have been such an encouragement to me.

Lots of love,

Sasha


----------



## roze

Girls , 

My period did not start within the allocated time for my donor cycle , ( I was on the pill unti 19th June and then Synarel from 16th June)- so as the clinic in Barcelona is closed for hols this has been rearranged to August.

I know I have posted elsewhere and am becoming a bore, but does anyone have any idea why a period would not come and what hormonal factors might come into play- I have always been very regular.

Is there a chance the drugs have encouraged the menopause?  I had a m/c in April and had one cycle before commencing the Pill.  Would this have had anything to do with it?  Should I have an ultrasound- would this tell me anything?  And what should I assume if I have no lining?


Advice appreciated.

Lots of love to you all,


Roze    xxx


----------



## Bel

Sasha,

Just wanted to say that I am so sorry you had a Bfn. Life is a ***** sometimes. I was really hoping that you would have some good news for a change. I think you're right to look forward and concentrate on your next cycle. I find this helps after a negative result. Your attitude and strength amazes me. Keep strong girl and I know you are going to get there eventually!!

Roze,

I'm so sorry this has happened. I know all the stresses that go into organising a DE cycle and for this to happen and mean you have to wait till August must be so aggrevating. Sod's law isn't it, we spend most our time hoping our period doesn't come and when you need it to it doesn't??! I'm sure that it must be something to do with the drugs. I would wait a week before you worry too much. It may even be that it's stress affecting your body? Sorry I can't be of more help, but I wish you all the best with your cycle in August. It will be worth all the hassle in the end!

Tinks - Charlotte is beautiful.....you are very lucky...but I'm sure you know that!! Congratulations. How are you feeling?

Bluebelle - Glad you had a good holiday. I hope you had a relaxing time. I was thinking of you. You had great weather didn't you? How are you feeling? When is your scan? We are going to try again and are just waiting for Ruth to find us a donor. I became an aunty again yeserday to a beautiful baby girl. They have called her Amber. It's exciting and hard at the same time if you know what I mean?? Oh well, maybe it will be my turn one day??

Hello to everyone else,

Big Hugs,

Belle,x


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Sasha ...Just wanted to say how very very sorry I am to hear your news.  You have been so brave and such an inspiration for all of us, and I am so amazed as to how strong you are.  I think you are right to wait a while.  You deserve a break for you to be able to relax a bit and let your body recover.  Cornwall sounds perfect for that.  I have been thinking about you a lot and hardly dared look on the site to see what your news was.  Lots of love and take care of your lovely self.  

So sorry to hear about your sad news as well Andrea and BigJ.    So much seemed to have happened while I was away.  You too are both very strong, thinking already of your next cycles.   I hope the plans are going well.

Tinks ......she's gorgeous, and soooooooooooooo tiny !! Give her a big snog from her 'aunty Bluebell'.

Belle, glad to hear things are moving for you again.  When will you be having another try ?

Just an update from me too.  Our holiday in Devon / Cornwall turned into a bit of a nightmare.  To cut a long story short, I bled every day (old blood .. sorry tmi) and had two fresh bleeds too, one quite heavy, so the 'holiday' was full of fears of miscarriage and we had several blood tests and lots of horrible waiting for results in hot sweaty phone boxes (no mobile reception).  Had a scan when we got back (at 7 weeks) and relieved that all looked OKish, but I have a slight separation of placenta from uterus lining.  Ruth has been helpful here, but still not sure how much this matters.  Had another mega bleed (half an hour on toilet with blood pretty much pouring out .. sorry tmi again), last Thursday night, so went to clinic in morning fearing the worst.  However, all still OK and heartbeat still there.  Am taking every day as it comes (and boy, does every day go slowly), and living in desperate fear of every trip to the loo. Am minimising work stress, avoiding doing any meetings a long way away or any presentations etc, and just doing all I can to try to protect our poor battered little 'shrimp' (DH word). 

Alfonso, last but not least, congratulations to you too.  Hope you have enough patches left after giving some to me !!

Love to you all and so sorry if I have missed anyone.  Being away gets you so out of touch. 
Big hugs to everyone .... I missed you all while I was away ! 
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi everyone, I just popped on to show you my brand new ticker 

Love to everyone !!!


----------



## bluebell

Very snazzy Jennifer.... and hello  , by the way, as we haven't 'met' yet ! 
Bluebellxx


----------



## Andream

Dear Sasha just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news. Sending big   your way. It's good that you are able to look forward. Take care you truly are an inspiration
love
andrea


----------



## Lisa

Jennifer!!! yeah welcome back.. will be counting down with you....  WHATS YOUR BLOOD GROUP!!! ruth watch her !!

sasha xxx ((((((((((( hugs ))))))))))))) to you.. one of the strongest inspirational women I have the honour if knowing xxx dont give up your dream xxx

Andrea xxx how are you sweetheart... waiting to hear when you are getting back onbaord the rollercoaster 

Bluebell xxx snog given .. cept charlotte was more interested in sucking my nose... 

right off to fix the list the sever change seems to have made in a complete mess up!! 
Can I ask any updates if you IM me.. the I cant miss anything!!


----------



## earthe kitt

Hello again ladies - so sorry to hear your news sasha.
Discussed treatment abroad with DH last night - he is willing to go abroad and have a look - the first step
Was looking at IM but thought I would also look at Ceram because Ruth seems so helpful and it's somewhat cheaper!!!
I've sent a couple of emails to Ruth since 21st June but had no reply - does anyone know the correct email address? I've been using [email protected]
Is this correct?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Jo - I think that is the right email address - don't worry, she will read this and get in touch via IM i expect. Jennifer


----------



## longbaygirl

Just a quick update from me - scan yesterday - found out I'm having two boys!

Hi to everyone

Joy


----------



## Jennifer

Wow Joy !!!!  I think its great to find out what you are having, excellent shopping oppourunities !!!!!!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Ruth

Joy, 
Mega congrats on your boys!!! Don´t forget the Next sale is on at end of this month, major buying opportunities. I´ll be in the country to be able to go for DD!!  

Ruth


----------



## bluebell

Congrats to you Joy !!!!!!!!!

Can you handle three men around the house ?!!!!!!!!!!!  It must be great to see them at that stage on the screen.  Could you see their 'bits' yet or did you have to take the experts' words for it ??!!

I'm still taking every day as it comes.  My bleeds have been consistently every week now on Weds or Thursday, so am bracing myself and holdong onto the rollercoaster handrails tightly again.

Hope everyone else is OK, and lots of       to everyone from me.
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

What I should have said was 4 men around the house !!!!!!!!!!
Bluebellxxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Thanks Bluebell - It was very obvious, they were not shy, both had their legs open and all their equipment was on display - scan lady pointed out their bits too - no mistaking it!

How are you bearing up? Hope you are taking it easy?

Joy


----------



## RSMUM

Joy!! Amazing news! How exciting!Oh and, no, I don't have any idea how long if might take for them to get a donor for me, I said I didn't care about matching but DH did, also they might have problems as it's the summer - we'll see...just trying to take it one stage at a time - but can NEVER do that, I'm always trying to work out when everything will happen.. !  

Bluebell, I've been thinking of you a lot and keeping everything crossed that it all turns out ok, it must be terrifying. When is your next scan going to be? Thinking of you and sending you a huge cyber hug.

xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Thanks - I've had a message from Ruth - appointment planned for 9th September - already looking forward to a lovely weekend in Marbella with DH and DS
Joy - congrats. When I was pregnant and found I was expecting a boy it was a shock as I'd always thought I'd have girls but a boy is a true blessing (so is a girl ) and I'm so pleased with my little treasure. Two is absoutely wonderful. 

I'm off to find an airline
Joanne


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Joy - How wonderful...double trouble!! Enjoy the rest whilst you can!!

Bluebelle - Thinking of you mate. Hang in there. 'Shrimp' sounds like a little fighter! Sending you lots of positive thoughts.....

Joanne - Great news. We have heard today that Ruth has found us a donor. We will be in Marbella 1/2 Sept if everything goes okay.

Jennifer - Great to hear from you again! 

Must go now, but love to all,

Belle,x


----------



## chrissier

Hello everyone!!

I'm back on the scene again after working away from home for 4 weeks.  I will just be travelling on odd days now.  I have heard that Ruth has found us a donor and estimated egg collection will be around 29 August!!  So excited.  I believe there will be a few of us going out there at the same time, so we will have to have a party!!!

Love to all

Chrissie


----------



## Jennifer

Aww I will miss the party !!!  We are scheduled to fly out on 11 sept if all goes well with donor !


----------



## Ruth

Sorry couldn´t organise everyone at the same time, too confusing for me!!! Make sure I get invite to this party, mini FF meetup in Marbella!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Jennifer

Perhaps if anyone is going to be in Marbella between 11th and 18th Sept we could arrange another one


----------



## bluebell

Hello there,
Party sounds great !  Only a shame that only Ruth can be the one drinking !

Well, my body certainly likes routine:  as predicted, another fresh bleed today, but not as bad as last week's, so trying to stay calm and persuade myself to wait as long as my next scan on the 21st, which seems like a lifetime away.  I never would have thought that being pregnant could be as stressful as the treatment !

Feel pretty drained and scared, and not looking forward to overnight guests we have arriving any minute .... it's an old flame of mine and his woman coming up from Yorkshire and I really can't face making conversation.  Never mind .....will just have to rise to the challenge.

Love to all,
Bluebell xx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Bluebell - Try not to worry (easier said than done i know) My friend bled on and off, sometimes quite badly for both her pregnancies and both son and daughter are fine !    Sorry you have guests coming, hope its not too bad !


----------



## earthe kitt

I plan to be in Marbella until 12th. As I won't have started treatment I'm afraid that I will be drinking - large one please


----------



## Jennifer

Earthe !!!


----------



## Ruth

Drinking sessions can be carefully planned to occur prior to embryo transfer so the occasional drink allowed. How many parties are we planning now?!!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

A party sounds good to me....we are hopefully flying out on the 30/31st August. All invites gratefully received!! 

Bluebelle - Thinking of you and hubby. Hang in there mate.

Take Care,

Belle,x


----------



## Jennifer

Lots Ruth !!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer

Anybody know if I should be on Aug/Sept or Sept/Oct Cycle buddies ?  I reckon Aug Sept as I will likely test before October if all goes according to plan with donor.


----------



## chrissier

Thinking about you Bluebell      Have a good feeling all will be fine.

Chrissie xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thinking of you Bluebell...strange that this bleeding's so predictable.

Just checking in with you all to make sure you are all safe and well after today's horrible events...

xx


----------



## Newday

Hi

I will miss all the parties. We're going to Marbella 23rd -28th August  

I have to get back for the start of term on the Tuesday. I have already taken one day (Friday training day) 

So couldn't dealy any more they don't like you taking time off at the end of a six week break! 

It's going to be a busy time and I look forward to hearing how we all get on

Dawn


----------



## Lisa

hi everyone...

just popping to say hi !! 

Hope you are ok... please email me if you have any updates of your tx.. I am trying to keep up bur finding it a bit hit and miss charlotte is fantastic ...pefect and hardley crys 

just have some hosue guest that I could do without at the moment... RUTH HELP!! 

anyways!! love nad hugs to you all... oh had an email from lix she is having twinneis she has just  found out!! 

whats this about a meet up!! sounds a great idea to me.. might even start a thread abroadie meet ups!! hope you get soem piccies xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

Lots of news to catch up on. It was good to get away to Cornwall and enjoy the sea (timing couldn't have been more perfect). It gave me an opportunity to think. My mind was spinning when I got the BFN and I was considering all options including immunology testing and adoption. I've since had time to think (and cry) and get my head together. I've decided that I'll have a fresh ICSI / DE in Spetember and if that is negative (and I'm feeling able to do it) will then have another fresh cycle immediately after. I'll have to take one step at a time.

Joy, so happy for you   . Two boys!!! How wonderful. Isn't it just like them to have everything on display. 

Ruth, sounds like your social life will be hotting up with all these parties in August!

Tinks, I love Charlotte's picture. She looks so beautiful, a little miracle.

Hi to all the other abroadies  

Sasha.


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi everyone.
Sorry to butt in to your thread but I could really use some help. DH and I are going to have ED in Ceram asap. We are very excited and nervous at the same time. If anyone has any comments on the hospital itself or the staff I would be so pleased to hear about it. Not really sure how this all works, treatment and drug wise. Not sure what to expect at all really!!!! 
I hope this is the right place to ask. You all seem to know each other well and be so positive. I have contacted Ruth and she seems lovely and this was my obvious next port of call.
Thank you in advance

Paula xx


----------



## Jennifer

Pinkpaula - I have sent you an IM - chat soon xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone   !

Thanks so much for all the best wishes.  I am beginning to relax a bit more now about the bleeding, and not think each time it happens that it is the start of a miscarriage.  Could still do without it though, and still OKCing and OBCing !!!!!! All will be revealed when I have my next scan on 21st July, which seems like a lifetime away. Feel so silly   for being so worried all the time, but we have had 5 attempts now and we both feel that this is our last chance, so we wouldn't have the comfort of looking forward to another attempt if we lost this one (we do have one frostie, but it wasn't brilliant quality).

Sasha ... so glad Cornwall worked its magic on you.  Which bit were you in ?  It's sooooo beautiful at this time of your with all the flowers in the hedgerows, and the sea so deep blue.  Your plan for DE sounds perfect, and September long enough away to give you a break.  Well done !

Chrissie, thanks for your kind words.  Not long til you start now !!

Paula ... I went to IVI Barcelona, but despite that, Ruth from Ceram has been such a help to me, even though I'm not one of her patients.  I am sure Ceram will be perfect for you.

Tinks .. so pleased for you and Charlotte. 

Belle, hope you are doing OK and your plans are going well for next time.  

Andrea, Alfonso, how re you both ?  Long time no hear.

Love to all,    
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Awww Katie - How awful.  I have heard that the Lister is good and pretty reasonable too.  My dp is checking it out for us to have our tests done there.
Hope you find somewhere better xx


----------



## Jennifer

Here is a link to the hossie http://www.ivf.org.uk/CustomPage.asp?guidCustomContentID=F46951FB-2219-11D5-81FA-00508B1249D5

(dp rang them today apparently and they won't do scans/SAs unless you are having tx there - disappointing)


----------



## Mitch1

Hi everyone, just catching up after a week in the sun... well I've just picked my donor with AV who will be ready to start in August, so Tinks, can you add me to the list please?

For Ruth and those girls doing ED IVF, can you let me know what the position is on my drug protocol - I am having some issues with Altra Vita and don't understand what is going on at the mo. I also find it hard when I read through our threads to distinguish between the drugs people are taking for normal IVF and for ED. This is my first crack at this and I am finding it a v steep learning curve!

Av first said that because my cervix/ lining is v small that I would need to be on HRT for a couple of months before treatment, then I picked my donor and they said that this wasn't necessary and that I should just start taking estradiol. I got my GP to prescribe this for me and emailed AV to ask how much/ often I should be taking this and got a reply that they couldn't tell me any more about my timeline for treatment until they had seen the donor for her prelim check up.....
Can anyone clarify what the general approach is? Is estradiol HRT? Is this all I take right through to ET or do I do other stuff further on down the track? Any guidance greatly appreciated!!

Thanks
Mitch x


----------



## Ruth

Cos you have POF and therefore don't have periods, your womb lining is thin all the time. Some schools of thought is that it is beneficial to have had a couple of bleeds brought on by HRT before treatment (what I prefer, I must admit) and then on oestrodiol for the replacement cycle, dosages vary from clinic to clinic. No need for suppression of your hormones so no "one off injection" or nasal spary needed. Until they have worked out a timescale with the donor I would presume that you don't start the oestrodial as there is def. a time limit you should be on that prior to replacement, about 4 weeks tops!!!
Hope this helps as a start!!!

Ruth


----------



## bluebell

Another thing to add is that once you have had the embryo replacement, you will probably be told to keep taking the estradiol, and also progesterone pessaries.  Clinics seem to vary, but with mine (IVI Valencia) you are told to take Estradiol patches and progesterone pessaries right up until week 12 (halving the does from week 10 onwards).
Correct me if I am wrong Ruth, but estradiol is a drug that is used for HRT, but has a different function for egg donation, ie to build up your lining. Estradiol is oestrogen based.  Leading up to transfer day, I also had to take Synarel nasal spray, to suppress my own ovulation and down-regulate my system to tie it in with the donor's, but I am not sure what POS is so I am not sure how your situation is different (sorry ...ignorant !). 
It seems that every clinic is different, so I think you have evey right to ask as many questions of AV as you need .. after all, you are paying them lots of money !!!  If you feel they have been vague, I would say just keep asking them until you feel you understand what they are doing and feel confident.
Good luck !!!!


----------



## Andream

Hi everybody hope you are all well. I have been reading all your posts but just haven't felt like joining in for a bit!

Tinks Charlotte is absolutely beautiful you must be so pleased    

Sasha glad to see you have a plan always helps I think

Jennifer good to see that you are planing your treatment. The lister were going to do all my scans etc for me. You need to speak to Lena one of the egg donation nurses. I saw Dr Wren and she is excellent. I have been really impressed by the care I have recieved there.

Bluebell you hang in there girl. Sounds like things are going well. OKC could be a proper medical diagnosis I believe!!!!

Katie glad things are moving along for you too!!!

Belle hope you are ok. I see you are lanning to go back to Spain again to the lovely Ruth!!!

RSmum have you decided where you are going yet

Well we are waiting for the genetics to come back from the baby. If they are normal then I am going to have some more tests before we think about using the frosties. If they are abnormal then depending what it is DH will need to be tested and we will have to take our chance that the frosties might be affected. Ho hum so raelly just waiting!!!!!

Love to all
andrea


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Tinks - Can you please change me on the list to...Donor found. Going to Ceram for EC on the 01/09. The photo is gorgeous. You must be so proud!

Bluebelle - Great to hear from you. Glad to hear you are well. Thinking of you. Well...here goes go number 5. Was lucky for you, so I'm hoping I follow suit!! Sending you a hug and loads of positive vibes.

Paula - Welcome! The CERAM is great. Ruth is the best and you will hopefully find it all very straight forward. We flew out in May for our first DE cycle at the CERAM and found it all very easy going. Ruth hols your hand all the way through. Unfortunately out attempt failed. But we are trying again in September. You are in the right place to ask any questions you have.

Sasha - Glad to hear you are feeling better. You are doing the right thing in looking forward. It's the only way I can cope with all the disappointments and I'm sure you feel the same. Take Care.

Mitch - Hi. It can all be so confusing at first. But these girls will be able to expalin everything to you.

Alfonso, Andrea, would love to hear how you are getting on,

Love,

Belle,x


----------



## bluebell

Belle ... that's great news, and not long to wait at all.  You are so positive and I wish you all the best for next time ... 'go number 5' ! Well, we have similar names on FF, so maybe we will have the same number of 'goes' ! Thanks for the hug.  I've just used it and it was very nice thank you !!!

Andrea ... well done with all your planning.  What you are doing sounds very sensible and the right thing to do.  Good luck with the genetic tests.  When do you hear the results ?  How many frosties do you have ?

Take care everyone,
Bluebell xxxxx
PS Must be hormones as I put on my last post that I had treatment at IVI Valencia.  I didn't.  It was IVI Barcelona. Hmmm, very worrying !!!


----------



## Jennifer

Bluebell - I stated that my blood was O+ when in factually it is O- !!!!  Hormones - what do they do to us heh ? Mind messers or what !  OH to be a woman ................................


----------



## RSMUM

Hi all - just popping in to say Hello. Andrea - yes, I'm with IM in Barcelona, had my first apointment, now just waiting for AF so I can satrt on the pill.

How's everyone doing?

Tink - your little 'un is SUCH a sweetie! An inspiration!

XX


----------



## Mitch1

Thanks Ruth and Bluebell.... that helps a lot. I'm going to phone Eugenia to check out whether I should go on HRT in the meantime.
fyi...POF is the early menopause (premature ovarian failure) so I don't have a cycle at all and probably haven't had a real one for years. This was masked by having been on the pill for years.

Thanks again
Mitch x


----------



## Jennifer

Anyone heard from Lisa - She has been away a few days, not like her at all.


----------



## chrissier

Does anyone know where the lastest list is posted?

Chrissie


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Chrissie - Its on page 2 of this thread.  It is a bit out of date though, think Lisa might be a tad busy with her new arrival !!!


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

I've had such a   day!!! I have now been told by Spain that I cannot ship any excess embryos from a fresh treatment back to the UK as the donor will lose her anonymity (spelling!) and there is a query as to whether any other conutry will aloow me to store the embryos there as my situation is so complicated. Just feel like   . It's been one thing after another. Now I have to decide whether I go back to Spain for this fresh tx or whether I begin anew at a different clinic. But where do I start? I was hoping that by bring the excess embies back here it would mean that I could put off searching for a new clinic indefinately if not altogether. So many things to get my head around. It just feels like its being banged against a giant brick wall at the moment!!!

Help!  To top it all off it was even suggested to me that dh's sperm could be what's been stopping me from becoming pregnant but if this is the case why has his sperm gone on to produce such high quality embryos. Maybe I'm the problem.

Sorry for the rant, but today was the last straw.

Sasha.


----------



## Ruth

Oh, Sasha so sorry to hear your news. Is it worth checking other countries? Where did Diane Blood go for treatment? Was if Belgium? That was very alike to what you are going through.
For update, Lisa is fine, have spoken to her today. Very busy with Charlotte and has guests but will come online very soon.

Ruth


----------



## Ruth

In answer to my own question, it was Brussels but does not say which clinic, so might be worth seeing what clinics are there and e-mailing them for advice.

Ruth


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone xxx

sorry have been keeping an eye on you all !! the list is on page 2... it should be up to date... I modified it about 3 days ago... if there are any alterations please IM me and I will cahnge it straght away!! ...

sasha .... sorry to hear of your dilema.. i hope you find a clinic soon that you are happy with....


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ruth,

Thanks so much for your help. I wish it were that simple but Belgium don't allow tx with donated eggs. The only places I have come accross so far (have spent the last 2 days sifting through the internet and phoning various clinics) are Warsaw (Poland) and Cyprus. But as you appreciate I don't want to leave my embies in just any clinic. I have to find the right one and I think that will take time. Hense my dillema. I don't want to go ahead with this fresh tx and then get stressed out because I don't know where the embies are going to.

Sasha.


----------



## bluebell

Sasha, 
You poor thing.  What a nightmare of a day for you, and in this heat too.  Searching the internet and phoning clinics is exhausting and even frightening.  I think you are so brave to start looking elsewhere.  Sorry to ask as I am being a bit slow, but why is it that you want to move your embies ?  I'm not sure why you can't have a transfer where the embies are made (e.g. Spain).  Sorry to be so dumb !
Well, I hope you manage to have a peaceful evening, and forget it for tonight until tomorrow.  You must be exhausted. Once I understand more about what you are needing, I could search some websites for you to help if you like.

Lots of love and big hugs,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Bluebell,

As Spanish law stands I am only allowed to use dh's sperm for tx until December. Once he has been dead 9 months it is illegal. How complicated! Still there must be a way forward. I just need to find it...

Sasha.


----------



## chrissier

Dear Sasha, 

Have just re-read some of your post and see that you have been making enquiries in Poland.  I have heard some very good things about the Novum clinic in Warsaw.  I have been in touch with a couple who had successful ED treatment there and they have really been singing its praises.  If you want, I can send you their details and you could ask them direct.

Chrissie xx


----------



## Jennifer

Dear Sasha - I can't believe how many obstacles you are having to overcome.  Your strenth amazes me !  Just wanted to send you some support xx

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine.

Jennifer xx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha,
I was thinking about you this morning and wondered if you have considered the clinics in Greece, e.g. the one at Chania. I know you mentioned Cyprus. I have copied an email from the clinic in Chania (Crete) to me so that you have a few details. They were really friendly and helpful, and basically they make your stay there a holiday and put you up in posh accommodation, pick you up from the airport etc. I have only heard good things about them. Has anyone else got any inof / experience of them. Not sure what Greek laws are regarding your situation. Anyway, here is the email:

Chania Fertiity Center <[email protected]> wrote:
Good evening,
Thank you for your interest in our clinic ,yes we are an approuved center with a licence from the Greek autority.
Yes we can do ICSI with egg donation, we prefere to have a frozen sample in case and then we use fresh sperm.
we dont have a waiting list but it will take you about 2 1/2 months to be ready for transfer 
We select the donor by blood group and characteristics as much as possible.
you can see some statistic at our webside
www.fertilitycenter-crete.gr
the cost for ICSI + egg donor
is 6,800. Euros this include
recipient vaginal ultrasound, 
vag. ultra. donor + blood test oestradiol
medications donor +paper work
egg retrieval + anesthesis + anesthesia + surgery room, for donor
sperm processing for ICSI + lab preparation for oocytes and embryos
fees for the donor [ note the law say's the donor should not take money but the womens are taking time from there work from there familly from university course and it is not possible to have good quality donor without fee.} the donor egg are inseminated with one recipient we dont share the donor with other recipient
embryo transfer
and also include one week accomodation
in an apartment with all the conforts you need the fee for ICSI Donor will not change if you prefere to refuse the week of accomodation
hope I answer yours questions
you can also call me on my mobile after 9.00 p.m.
00306972247074 but I beleive for a better understanding it is easier by e-mail
thank you 
best regards
monica tsouroupaki
IVF director

Maybe a possibility Sasha. Monica sent me lots of very nice emails after this one, but we decided upon Spain in the end.

Lots of love, and hope today is brighter than yesterday for you,
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

My last post seems to have loads of the letters 'nbsp' in it.  No idea what this is as I didn't type it in and it didn't show up on the preview.  Please ignore ..must be something to do with FF ?
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Ruth, Jeniifer, Bluebell and Chrissie,

Thanks so much for all your help. Bluebell, I rang Chania yesterday but they said Greece does not allow the import of frozen sperm. Little gliimer of hope on the horizon this morning. A clinic in Cyprus said they would take the embies as long as it is in accordance with EU law. I am cautiuosly optimistic, but now need to find out EU law on shipping embryos and posthumous conception (HELP RUTH!If you have any knowledge on this could you please im me, thanks). As for having tx, both Invimed in Poland and ISIDA in the Ukraine said they could treat me (interestingly enough Novum, also in Poland, said that they may not be able to treat me because my case is so complicated).

Anyway, somehow, things will work out. I've come too far to be defeated now. Thanks for letting me rant yeaterday. Will keep you updated.

Sasha.


----------



## Jennifer

Sasha - I am so frustrated by your situation - all the red tape holding you back.  Surely clinics should see that this is special circumstances and you deserve to be treated where you chose with as little stress as possible - sorry this is not a helpful post but it is a heartfelt one xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi Sash
I am new to this thread but felt compelled to send you the biggest hug I can squeeze out.   You are so very brave and I hope so much that your search leads to the perfect result. It must be so frustrating having to sort everything out by yourself. You are an inspiration to me. I'm afriad I would be absolutely no help in giving any advise because this is all very new to me and am trying to learn about treatments abroad myself. I just wanted to send the hug with my best fairy wishes.
Paula xx

Ruth,
I have sent you a couple of e-mails to the address you sent me but have had no response yet. I know I am hoplessly impatient but wanted to check I sent everything to the correct place. Could you check for me please. Thanks and sorry to be such a pain.


----------



## bluebell

Sasha,
I wouldn't say your case is complicated at all !!!!  Once the frozen 'tadpoles' are moved to the chosen clinic, your treatment will be just the same as anyone else's.  Moving frozen organs/ fluids etc etc is a perfectly straightforward medical procedure that is done all the time.  Don't know what Novum are making a fuss about.
Thinking of you a lot,
Bluebellxxx
PS Dreading tomorrow, as it always seems to be Thursday that I have a big bleed.  I am still spotting every day, pretty much all the time, but today (like other Wednesdays so far) there seems to be more than usual, and I am dreading another fresh red blood experience tomorrow, and then not getting to find out what is happening with 'shrimp' until Thurs 21st.  Sorry, a bit of a rant from me !


----------



## chrissier

Dear Bluebell

Really sympathise with you.  Couldn't you ask for an earlier scan just to put your mind at rest as you are so worried.  It would be worth it even if you had to pay if it made you feel less anxious.  The waiting must be dreadful.

Chrissie xx


----------



## EmmaK

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind me butting into your thread but i really need some help?

i have done a separate post but nobody has answered!!

When you go abroad for ivf what insurance do you take out? Do you take out just normal travel insurance? What happens then if something did go wrong? Is ivf considered a 'pre-existing' condition?

Thanks in advance if you can help!

good luck to you all!

Emmak


----------



## Sasha B

Emma,

Good question. I've always taken out normal insurance but I know that some insurers won't validate your policy if you are going abroad in order to have medical treatment. As far as I know IVF is not considered as a pre-exisiting condition. Ruth may be able to shed more light on this. It is always helpful to bring your E111 with you (if you fill out the form and get it stamped at the post office it will be valid for the year and you should automatically get sent out the new card replacing the E111 later on in the year).

Sorry I can't tell you more.

Sasha.


----------



## Sasha B

Girls,

What can I say... Thank you so much for being there when everything else seems to be against me. you are the ones who inspire me. Thanks for letting me share my journey with you and vice versa. 

Bluebell, hang in there. I agree with Chrissie. Why don't you get an earlier scan done to put your mind at rest. Sending you loads of   for tomorrow. Hopefully it won't be as bad as you expect it to be.

Jennifer, you must be counting the days till your trip to ceram. It isn't too far off now. Thanks for your shared  . Sometimes I think one of those mouldable balls would be great to take all my frustration out on!

Paula, thanks too for your hugs. All the best for your tx at ceram. The girls on this thread are great and we'll help answer any questions that you might have.

As for me, I feel a bit more sane today and less like I trying to tread water in a storm. Once I have the confirmation from Cyprus, only then will I be able to fully relax.

Hope you're all enjoying the .

Sasha.


----------



## chrissier

Dear Emmak

I doubt very much whether there is any insurance designed to protect people going abroad for IVF treatment.  Fertility tourism is a relatively new phenomenon so I doubt if the insurance companies have caught onto it yet.  I could be wrong though!!

Best wishes

Chrissie


----------



## Ruth

From a  egg recipient point of view there aren't any medical issues that can go wrong to need inpatient treatment. Main thing is if treatment is cancelled and I don't know how that would be viewed by insurance companies.
Hello to everyone, am mega busy at mo, trying to get everything done before holiday in 10 days time!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Where are you going Ruth? Hope you have a great time and that you get some r & r - you deserve it!

Sasha.


----------



## RSMUM

Hi! Just to say AF started and now I'm officially " waiting for a donor"!!yippee! 

Sasha, just wanted to send you a huge cyber hug and wish you luck with everything - if there's anything I can do to help just IM me - not sure what I could do - internet trawling and phoning I guess..but anyway..just want to be there for you however I can..hang in there..

sorry for the quick post - 

XX


----------



## bluebell

That's great news RSMUM and also Sasha that things are getting clearer for you with Cyprus.  Thanks also Chrissie, Alma May and Sasha and anyone I've missed for their kind words and advice. 

Yesterday after noon I had a MASSIVE bleed which started about 4.30pm (not long after I had posted my worries on here).  As it hadn't stopped by 9.00pm we phoned the emergency doctor who said we should go to the hospital.  We were sent to the emergency gynae team, who did an ultrasound and, remarkably, little shrimp was still hanging in there.  By the time we got to the hospital (quite a drive away), the bleeding was just beginning to ease off a bit. Nobody seems to be able to give us an explanation for the bleeding, so I am so scared.  The doctor I saw last night said that 'some' pregnancies with this kind of bleeding go on OK to full term, but that there was no way of predicting whether I will be OK.  They also did an internal to look at my cervix, which was closed (so OK), and took some swabs. I had hoped that they might keep me in for observation, but they sent me home.  I feel so crappy now, and have only just dared emerged from bed.  There was still some more fresh (red) .. sorry TMI blood again forst thuing this morning, but at last now a few minutes ago, it had turned brown, which is a sign it is hopefully stopping.  I am really struggling with the mnetal strain of all this.  Yet again DH and I were certain that this time I must be miscarrying, and now I just feel drained. 

You wonderful people are my saviours and I don't know what I'd do without you.  Thanks again for your support.  Sorry to talk about me again.  
A worried Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Oh Bluebell - How awful for you.  It must be hard to stay positive but sounds like your "shrimp" is determined to sit tight !  A friend of mine had bleeding for the first 12 weeks with both her children.  They are both fine.  Sending positive thoughts to your wee shrimp !


----------



## Jennifer

Ruth is coming here for her holiday !!    Cornwall is lovely and does seem to be popular with the abroadies !

Mmmmmmm live in spain, go to cornwall for holiday !!!  Still, where would you go if you lived in a 'holiday' country !!!

Anyone else being driven completely mad by the thunder bugs/thrips this year.  They tickle my skin and i'm going crazy itching them.


----------



## chrissier

Hi girls!

I'm going to Cornwall as well in mid-August.  Part work and part holiday, looking forward to a break.

Off to see Ruth next week and then will be over there from 28 August for DE!  Very excited!!

Hang in there Bluebell, we are all thinking of you! 

Chrissie xx


----------



## Rachel

Hi abroadie girls  

Please can I dip my toe in here? I am going to Ceram at the end of August too! Looking at a possible ec date of Sept 1st! I have been reading your threads for a while but have only just plucked up the courage to join you all!

Looking forward to getting to know you all better and sharing our journeys. This is all very new to me so will be nice to have you girls to share the ups and downs with. 

Lots of love, Rachel xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Rachel !!
Welcome to abroadies !!!
Looking forward to getting to know you too.  We are all here to support each other.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Bluebell, can't believe how much your little shrimp has been through and is still hanging on in there!
Me coming to Cornwall is not a laughing matter, we always go to Cornwall even when we lived in UK! DH choice not mine! I was all for landing on Tinks's doorstep!!!

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Bluebell   you and dh have been through so much. It must be emotionally and physically draining. Don't know what to say except that we're all hoping and praying that your little keeps growing strong. I read somewhere not so long ago that about 25% if women who have IVF experince consistent bleeds during their first trimester and some of these are unexplained, but many of women have gone on to have healthy babies. I don't want to give you false hope, but as long as your little bean is hanging in there, there is still hope. 

You take care of yourself and rest up. 

LOL Sasha x


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Sasha for your kind wishes.

My consultant phoned me yesterday to see how I was, and she told me that despite the bleeding, once a heartbeat has been seen, I have a 95% chance of not having a miscarriage.  This is a statistic that might be useful for all of us !

That was very reassuring, but I am still feeling very drained and in a state of shock.  Each time the bleeding has happened we really have belived I have miscarried, as it has got progressively worse.  I am now nearly 10 weeks, so am hanging in there for the safer days of week 14 onwards.  

Thanks for your lovely big hug.   Here's one back !!!  

How are your plans for Cyprus ?  Will you go on your own or will someone go with you ?  

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitch1

Hang on in there Bluebell - here was I thinking the emotional rollercoaster ended with a bfp!

AlmaMay - yes I did get my meds sorted out with AV. Have started on estrodial today, my donor is going for a check up on July 25 and all being well et should be some time in mid August, given the max I can stay on the estradiol is 5 weeks. Have booked  a scan for day 8 at lfc to see how my lining (currently 1mm!) is developing.... 

Hi to all.

Mitch x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Bluebelle - Thinking of you and sending you loads and loads of positive vibes. SHRIMP is a little fighter. Big Hug.

Rachel - We have a date of the st Sept at the CERAM too. Will see you there!!

Sasha - How you doing?

Oh no...phone is off again, must go,

Love to all,

Belle,x


----------



## RSMUM

Bluebell !! can't believe the hell you are going through right now - it must be terrifying and exhausting too...what can I say? Just a HUGE  and my thoughts are with you.


D xx


----------



## Aich

Hi,

Sorry for lurking, but saw RSMUMs name and came here to see what she is up to-and great news it is too! I am keeping my fingers xxxx you will get your donor-I will keep lurking if that is OK!!!!

Bluebell, we haven't spoken and have checked up on your last few posts and seems you are having a tough time. With my twins, I went for my 7 week scan, saw the heartbeats and a couple of days later (The day I registerd my pg with GP actually) I started spotting. Having had m/cs b4 thought the worse. A couple of days later I bled like someone had turn on a tap, and that night had mild cramps, and just tried to sleep through it till the monday as this was saturday. By monday bleeding a subsided back to spotting, and scan all OK. A few days later it all happened again, and went back for another scan and all OK. I only saw fresh blood one more time a few days later, but I spotted till 15 weeks. I am convinced that cyclogest was involved as it stopped a couple of weeks after I came off it, and I probably had quite high progesterone levels seeing as I was carrying twins. I had a really tough 1st rimester and looks like you are too, but a long as they are hanging in there then you will be OK. I hope this has helped.

I wish you all the luck in the world, and it is great that there are some fantastic clinics in Europe.

Take care everyone

Helen
XXX


----------



## chrissier

Dear Bluebell

I read this on a website about miscarriage and thought it might bring you some comfort

However, with each week a pregnancy progresses, the chance for a miscarriage continues to fall. By seven weeks, a baby with a strong fetal heart rate, 100 beats per minute or more, has a less than 10 percent chance of miscarriage.

Hope this helps a little ...

Love, Chrissie xx


----------



## bluebell

What can I say ?  You are all so supportive, like a great big comfort blanket.  Thanks so much Chrissie, Helen, RSMUM, Belle, Mitch, Sasha and Ruth !  Feeling quite a bit better again and building up my strength for whenever the next bleed is .... always has been a Weds or Thursday. Been for a walk and picnic today with DH and it did me the world of good.

Belle, Rachel and all you Ceram people; I think it's great that you can all meet up when you go.  It will make the whole experience so much less isolating and strange, especially with lovely Ruth there to look after you all. Loads of luck to you all.

Sasha, any more news from Cyprus ?  

Hope you've all had a great w/e,
Bluebell xxxxxxxx        
PS I have emailed FF about the strange letters that keep popping up in my posts (NBSP), but no reply yet.  I have an up to date computer with nothing bizarre about it so I don't understand.  It's a bit annoying !


----------



## Newday

Hi Bluebell
glad that you are feeling a loittle better today. Hang on in there and look after yourself.

I'm glad you put about the strange letters I thoiught it was something I didn't understand.

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Glad to hear you are feeling better Bluebelle. No news from Cyprus. Not sure what to do even if they say 'yes'. I keep thinking what if at the last minute some legal objections are raised, then what will I do? I also feel very aware that the time is ticking away for further tx in Spain and with all the other stuff that has happened I'm not sure that I want that extra stress. Poland is sounding like a better option all the time. Going away on coming Saturday (last minute thing) to think about the whole thing and try and get a better perspective.

Sasha x.


----------



## pinkpaula

hi Bluebelle
Just wanted to send some magic fairy wishes  to you and little shrimp. You're being so brave in such a worrying time, hand in there and keep positive.

_Huge_ hugs

Paula xx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Everyone

Just a quick update from me.  Ruth called yesterday confirming our dates for Sept.  We are flying out on the 14th and will be staying a week.  I am really excited but pretty scared and dp is totally made up !  Feel scared that it won't work, and scared that it will !      Can't wait to go though, hotel looks nice and it will be great to get away just before the long winter months.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## chrissier

Hi Jennifer

I feel the same as you.  I will be starting just before you at end of August.  Where are you staying?  I'm going out there on Wednesday for consultation and am staying at the Marbella Inn.  It looks nice, will let everyone know what it's like when I get back.  Am looking forward to sipping cocktails by the pool for a couple of days!!

Chrissie xx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Chrissie - we are staying at hotel las chapas.  its about 15 mins from marbella and only 900m from a beach !  Lots of facilities there too so dp and ds will be entertained.  Me, I am gonna lounge around in the sun with my book being pampered


----------



## Clara Rose

Hello Abroadies

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I have decided to have DE treatment at IM Barcelona. I won't be starting until the New Year though...I want to have time to get the money together as I am interested in IM's "shared risk" programme, which is quite pricey. But I have been reading this thread for ages and following your progress, so I hope it's OK to post here even though I won't be having tx for a while.

Positive thoughts to you all,

Clara xx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Clara - welcome to the Abroadies, it is fine to post here !  This is an excellent thread and we have lots of success stories as you probably know.  Good Luck with your future treatment.  Jennifer xx


----------



## Rachel

Hi abroadies! 

Jennifer - It sounds like you are very organised for your trip to Ceram! Have you booked your flights aswell? Where do you fly from? I am feeling exactly the same as you, excited and scared all at the same time!

Bluebell - Sounds like you've had a very worrying time over the last few weeks. I hope everything has finally settled down for you and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. Big hugs 

Clara -









Chrissie - Good luck for your trip on Wednesday. I hope it all goes well for you. Have a cocktail for me 


and love to everyone

Well, we have the treatment plan and we will definately be going out on August 31st! 6 weeks on Wednesday! All seems a bit more real now  Ec should be 1st September, fingers crossed.

Take care all

Love, Rachel x


----------



## RSMUM

Hi everyone!! Just a quick one as I'm shaking like a leaf - got the call - the found us a donor!!!! Wooppee! If all goes to plan ET should be mid-August but as we all know sometimes our bodies just don't play ball so I'm taking each stage as it comes!!

A very shaky,

Deb x


----------



## Rachel

Yay Deb!! That's great news!   

I am really chuffed for you  

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Yipeeeee!!!   
That's fantastic news. Good luck, not long now then....
Fingers crossed for you. XX

Paula xx


----------



## Rachel

New home  

Good luck and lots of love everyone xx


----------



## Rachel

Hope you don't mind girls. I have set up a new home as the old one was getting a little large!

Lisa, hope you didn't mind sweetheart. I know you're a very busy bee at the moment!

Good luck everyone xx









New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33075.new.html#new


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Rachel, well done !!!
Any chance of getting our list back up ??

Deb, that's great news and really soon too.  Good luck with making all the plans !! You must be so pleased    Are you a bit nervous too ?  You are certainly going to a clinic with a really high success rate, so you couldn't have a better chance !

Thanks everyone for ongoing support for shrimp and I.  Got our next scan on Thursday, so hanging in there for that.

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi
I'm sorry to keep butting in but I know Ruth is so busy at the moment and about to go on holiday any minute. I was hoping somebody might know an address for me to send my ED Proforma to at CERAM. I have looked on the web site and couldn't find anything other than the area it was in. My consultant filled this out for me week before last and I really wanted to get this sent off and start the ball rolling. Maybe somebody could help with an IM or some advise or something. I didn't want to start phoning Ruth when she is so busy.
Thanks

Paula xx


----------



## Jennifer

I am sending you an IM now Paula xx


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
                 

Abroadie Babies  
*Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04, 
tinks78,Dubai fertility centre, ICSI,Baby Girl born 24/06/05  *

 * Expecting Abroadies ** 

MARTEEN, Spain, D/E, Edd 05/09/05 ,   
NattKatt, AUS, ICSI/IVF, Edd 18/08/05 ,  
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, Edd 18/11/05,  
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd 15/11/05   
KathyC, Instute Marques,IVF/DE,Edd 30/10/05   ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev,? DE, Edd 02/12/05 ,   
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, DE, EDD,  
lix , Dubai fertility centre, ICSI    
Salbal, Moscow , IVF/ DE   
Alfonso, IVI Barcelona , de EDD?   

Abroadies in waiting 

 GOOD LUCK LADIES? ​
Abroadie crew  

AlmaMay hammersmith ICSI September , 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , ,
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , , 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain , DE, September ,  ,
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, ec ? september 15th 
Nicola anne, ceram spain , DE , 20th June ,
Chrisier , Ceram, de , app 21st july ? ec 29 august 
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, due lining scan Donor found  
Rachel Ceram ec 1st september? 
holly667 Ceram DE/ICSI ? october 
roze ivi Barcelona , de july , downregging 
hunt Ceram , DE , september 
Dawnguzz Ceram TX?? August 
ANGEK IM Barcelona donor found 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor  
Andream, lister  
Sasha B, institute Marques FET  
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE  
inspired spain ? clinic? DE 
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , ec 01/09 
Mitch1 altra Vita DE August  
earthe kitt Ceram DE/DS September 



AWAITING UPDATES ?  
Alice Helyar,USA,IVF, d/s/IUI?/IVF, start Feb , 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb 
Lizzie, Brussels, ICSI, August , 
fin, cornells NY,? tx , Starting May 5th  ,
Tracker, Valencia IVI , ED ,? test date 6th May , ,

Let me know of any updates xxx

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone... 

ok need your help with the list !!! is it ok!!

please IM me updates as its easy to keep track. I am sure you noticed on the last list it got a bit messed up think it was the change to the new sever.. anyway.. have deleted all the nonsense letters and I think its correct .... 

good luck to everyone in this new chapter!!  
Ruth you are more than welcome anytime!!

catch up soon xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Tinks! How are things? Visitors gone? Don't know how you coped, I would have been climbing the walls.

I guess you could change mine to "donor found", I'm expecting AF (again!) in the next 4/5 days then wil start the patches..woppee!ew more hurdles to leap over,but shoudl be bakc out in SPain mid-August.

Bluebell, all the very,very best for your scan - I do so hope the bleeding stops soon, huge hug to ya chuck 

D xxxx


----------



## Lisa

rsmum cool I will change the list now fantastic so pleased  if you want any af dances let me know!!


----------



## Lisa

OMG the list has gone scatty again 
sorry ladies please bear with me an hour that took last time to delete!!


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Rachel - I've noticed that your donor is having EC on the 01/09 too. We fly out on the 31/08 from Birmingham. Do you know where you are staying yet?

Jennifer - Great news!!

Bluebelle - Hope everything is okay with you. Sending you a hug down the line!!

Tinks - Thanks for the list. Wow, doesn't that look good!!

RSMUM - Great new about the donor. Not long now!! 

Andrea - Hope you are okay.

Sasha - Have a good break. I don't blame you for taking time to think. Wishing you lots of relaxation and nice things..

Hello to everyone else,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Lisa

wow bel ... 

I cant believe its your up soon... sending you so many   

how you feeling/


----------



## RozLu

Hi everyone

I'm new to FF and not sure that I qualify to join this thread yet but wow - it is so exciting to see so much good news and so many of you taking the DE step abroad!!! Good luck everyone.

We are probably going to do one last IVF cycle before going for DE. I am curious to know how long people have waited for consultations and treatment in various countries? 

R x


----------



## Lisa

HI Rozlu.



I personally cant help you on the waiting time for DE, I just wanted to welcome you to the abroadies and fertility friends. 

wishing your dreams come true.xxx


----------



## Mitch1

Hi Rozlu,

I am due to go out to Moscow to Altra Vita in August. It hasn't taken long at all to organise once I had all my blood tests together ( which did take a while) it was a matter of weeks. AV seem to have donors readily available which was one of the reasons I picked them. I picked three potential donors from their database about 10 days ago, one was ready to start in August. She has her check up on MOnday and if all is well ET will be in August.


Regards,
Michelle


----------



## Jennifer

Hi RozLu - Just wanted to say welcome and let you know that I had to wait no time at all for a donor at Ceram in Spain (where Ruth from this site actually works).  In this country it can be up to 2 years and yet, our experience in Spain is that it takes only a matter of weeks before a donor is found.  Good Luck with whatever you decide.  Jennifer xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Rozlu,
My experience too.  I went to IVI in Barcelona and only had to wait weeks.  The waiting list in my area in UK is at least 4 years !!! (and that's just ot get to the top of the list, but even then there may not be a donor match available so it could be much longer !!).
I would base your choice on:
1. Easiest location for you to get to and somewhere you like (e.g. my DH and I love Barcelona and know it well from various debauched Ryanair w/es there !).  Beware though that even if you can normally get there cheaply (e.g. 10p with Ryanair), you won't be able to book your flights well in advance with most clinics (e.g. mine only gives 36 hours notice) so for example we had to pay £280 each for our flights, so all adds into the equation.
2.  Success rates of the clinic and prices.  The clinics in Spain, for example, range from about 50% - 65% pregnancy rates and 40-55% live birth rates (these are rough figures), and again from roughly £3,500 - £6,500 (again roughly).
3.  How you like the sound of the people there when you chat to them.  Ruth is our guardian angel on this site.  The people at my clinic are nice too (but not from the UK).
4.  Gut reaction.  I am sure that they are all much of a muchness in terms if quality of treatment and you can end up spending hours and hours trying to decide.  Just pick one and go for it.  

Does eveyone agree with me ?

Good luck,
Bluebell xxxxxxx
PS It's Wednesday and as you all know my bleeds are always Weds / Thurs, so wish me luck !!!


----------



## Jennifer

I agree with you Bluebell - The only reason we went with Ceram in the first place was because Ruth was there, however, as time has passed I wouldn't really want to go anywhere else.  Despite our "setback" in March, the clinic have been fantastic and really tailored my tx so to avoid a repeat performance so to speak !!     We were offered several donors at Bourn Hall recently but have turned them down for various reasons.  We personally feel our money will be better spent at Ceram.  Plus, we get a holiday for the 3 of us too for the less than the price of just tx here. 

I cannot believe how this thread has mushroomed since I first joined it in January !  Crazy !

Good Luck Bluebell, at least you know what to expect now and that it is always ok after a few days !  Must be hard though - thinking of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## RozLu

Thank you all so much for all the information!!

Bluebell, I have been researching a bit about IVI Spain too. You are so right about gut feel. When I found out the great facilities in Spain and shorter waits than the UK, it feels more right than other places I had heard about as we love Spain and have some special connections there.

As for just going for it - I am hoping we will start things moving in the next couple of weeks. I don't hold out much hope for my next (and last) clomid/puregon cycle. Though if there are 2-3 eggs we may have one chance at IVF. But as the chances are so low, I want to know I can get straight on with DE - may be it will be in October...

Fingers cross for Monday Michelle

Hope all goes well for you Bluebell

And good luck for Sept Jennifer

R
xx


----------



## buzz

Just popping in to say a hi...the days are too hot and I have a chunk cut out of them by having a 'nap'...I never thought I would succumb...but it is just impossible in the heat...I get whizzy dizzy!

Tinks...apparently we have a boy and a girl - and I am off for 22 week scan next week..time flies...edd is the 15th November...although I feel enromous now...have put on 9 kilos...pretty standard but weird to feel so heavy especially when the package 'moves'!!

Good luck to everyone in the planning stages, or coming up to 'their time'...I really hope some more dreams come true this month..

love
Buzz


----------



## Jennifer

My GP was a bit confused too and decided to do all the tests that they would normally carry out in pregnancy - this appeared to be what they were looking for - Hope that helps


----------



## bluebell

Ruth,
Can't remember exactly when you are going on holiday, but have a FAB time and forget about all of us for a while and just concentrate on the lovely scenery, the cream teas and the cider !!!  Have a great break and hope it compensates for not going to stay with Tinx !! Didn't you say you had a speed boat ?  DH and I tried to hot wire it whilst we were there but to no avail !
Have fun  
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi Bluebell

  I feel sure that you had said that your next scan was on Thursday, tomorrow. I wanted to send you all my Fairy Good luck wishes   and let you know I'll be thinking about you and little shrimp. 

Paula xx


----------



## Sasha B

Bluebelle - Wishing you all the best for your scan tomorrow   . You little bean has been so resilliant. Also hope that there was no more major bleeding today. You need a break.

Ruth - Have a lovely holiday! Hope this warm and   weather holds out for you and that you and your family have a fun & relaxing time.

Tinks - Hope you and Charlotte are well.

Buzz - Good to hear from you! Congrats on your    beanies!!!

To all the Ceram and Spanish girls - All the best with your tx!

I.m off to the alps on Saturday to do some long and hard thinking (oh and to enjoy the view  ). I've just heard from a clinic in Cyprus that they will do a fresh tx for me but would not entertain the thought of shpiing forzen embies from Spain. So Spain is looking less and less likely. I now have to choose between Cyprus and Poland for my next fresh tx and I am sort of leaning toward Poland because their prices are cheaper (with very similar success rates) and because although Cyprus are not regulated at the moment this may change in a year or two and the last thing I want is for my embies to be stranded there or destroyed.

Love to all the abroadies,

Sasha x.


----------



## Rice cake

Rozlou

Waiting lists vary in this country.

I am on a waiting list in the UK for donor eggs but am trying again in the meantime with my own eggs.I was told the waiting list is 3-9 months at that clinic depending on how fussy we are and the blood test results.Since we are'nt fussy it may be pretty quick and since we will probably have another go with my eggs may be too quick


----------



## Jennifer

Hello Holly - I replied to your post on IVFConnections !  I hardly ever post there but saw Ceram and wondered who it was !!!


----------



## alfonso

Hello everyone
Apologies for my ridiculously long absence. Had 2 wks hols in Brittany and then one week off sick from work (more later) so I've been away from a computer for 3 weeks. It's taken me all morning to catch up with your news. Phew!!  I'm still pregnant  , though had a bit of a scare last week.   I got my official pg confirmation from the hospital before I went on holiday. HSG levels were very high so went away feeling v confident. Then came back and had a bit of bleeding last week so thought it was all over. Had a scan the next day which showed everything fine and that there were two little heartbeats.   I was advised to have a good rest so didnt come in to work. Bleeding stopped and no more since but still not feeling very confident.  I'm due for a second scan next Tuesday so will try and relax after that one if those little heartbeats are still going strong.  

Sasha - I'm so sorry. I've been reading all your news this morning and cant believe what an uphill struggle you are having.  I'll send you an email.  

Bluebelle - big hugs to you too. What a nightmare with all your bleeding. I was a nervous wreck with one day of it so I cant imagine how you are coping.  I do hope the scan this morning goes well and helps reassure you a bit.   I have a friend who bled throughout one of her pregnancies and her little boy is 6 now and built like an ox!.  I'm an okc and obc too. (hope those are correct initials).  No more blood since last week but convinced my boobs are shrinking!!

Tinks - Congratulations to you and dh on the birth of Charlotte. She is beautiful and you must be so happy.  I cant believe you are finding the time to update the list and keep across all our news. She must be a very good baby. 

Big J - I'm so sorry and sad that your little beanie hasnt made it.  I'm glad you're being strong though and looking forward to the next step.  

Ruth - hope you have a lovely holiday in Cornwall.   

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. Good luck to everyone who is getting close to TX. It's lovely to be back in touch with you all again. 



Lots of Love, Alfonso xx


----------



## Lisa

Hi Holly welcome to us abroadies xxx 

will go and add you to the list now... lots of    and ruth I am sure will answer all your questions...  I cant help you with teh DE but I can wish you all the luck in the world xxx

alfonso xxx nice to see you back with us.... stay strong honey I am sure your little tots will be fine ... would you like me to add your to tots to the list ?.... charlotte is a great little baby .. I am getting used to typing one handed whilst breast feding.. dont want to desert you lot xxx

bluebell xxx hope all is well with you too, it must be horrid.. and without trying to freak you out.. I bled until I was 19 weeks... love and hugs xxxx

Sasha xxx enjoy your break I hope you find th eanswers you are looking for and feel refreshed an drelaxed.. you are one of my inspirations xxx

Ruth xxx have a good one and if your speed boat can make it my guest leave soon so my guest house will be free for ya!! 

jennifer xxx counting down the days with ya !! see you on msn soon?

will catch up with you all soon... 

Remember is you want me to update or alter anything please IM me it makes it simpler !!

all is well this end just got back from the shopping mall with 4 pairs of shoes.. Whoops !! why cant shoes just leave me alone and stop tellin me to buy them!! 

it was my first time out alone with Charlotte and well i nearly forgot her when I left!! got to the gate and realised I was carrying the car seat without her in it!! poor little mite was still sparko in her crib..  it took 45 mins just to get her and everything ready...and I forgot the most important thing her!! gone are the days with car keys and handbag!! add buggy carseat nappies changing bag bottle etc etc  oh and BABY!! still i can only get better!! 
right must go unpack the above..


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi Holly

As far as I know you will get to know basic information about your donor. Weight, eye colour, things that they are good at; music, art etc. This is what my consultant told me last week, but am sure somebody will correct me if I'm wrong. Like you, I am still new to ED. I'm pretty sure you won't see the donor, at least I hope not!!
As for the drugs, I think we would get a prescription from our UK clinic for everything before ET. After that I believe it's cheaper to get drugs from Spain. I think that's what I plan to do. 
Thanks for you IM before. I had my bloods done today so only a week before I can send these off. I found somewhere to fax today so plan to do that first thing tomorrow. Have you decided what to do about that yet?

Tinks
I was exactly the same as you when I had my little girl, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to have got much better the last 2 years!!! I was quite scatty before though    You wait until she gets her voice in full swing whilst darting about under your feet, no chance of forgetting her then. There is so much to look forward to. Enjoy all of it, even the scatty bits


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Holly

I am on HRT so my cycles are already regular
Donor info is non identifying so : Height, age, weight, build, hair and eye colour, complexion ie fair/medium, whether they already have a child, whether they have donated before and, I think career type/interests if you want to know.  I did not because I wouldn't want to always think - Oh the donor did that... If you see what I mean.
I am not sure about downreg for you but they give you Progynova to thicken the womb, one scan here before you fly out.  My GP prescribed the drugs because he is disgusted that I cannot have any tx on NHS, bless him !!!  He has also done all our bloods.    He is very excited about our tx !!!!!  

Hello everyone, sorry no personals xx

Tinks - I have replied to the post you sent me - as you know I have been there


----------



## bluebell

Hello there !!

Tinks:  Little Charlotte looks right character.  The way she has her hand on her chin and the look on her face, she looks as if she is saying something like "Oh for god sake, you know I don't like Riesling .. get me a Chardonnay darling !!!"  She's really pretty and looks like she means business !

Alfonso:  Sooooooo good to hear from you.  I must admit I had forgotten you were on holiday and wondered where you had got to.  Two little shrimpettes (sorry, my word rather than beannie !!) FANTASTIC news for you. Yes, the bleeding is terrifying and no matter how much you try to ressure yourself, you can't help thinking you are miscarrying.  Great news that yours has stopped.

Belle, how are you ?, an hello to everyone else.  Thanks everyone, Pink Paula, Sasha, RSMUM etc for their well wishes for my scan today.  The results were OK I think.  Shrimpy is growing fine (4cm) and we could see arms and legs flying around, and a good heartbeat.  However, the area of separation has grown and there was a terrifyingly (to me anyway) large dark blob near to the fetus.  We asked to see the consultant and she tried to reassure us that everything will most likely be fine and the blood will just get re-absorbed or come back out.  She said she could see (she thought) by the scan that it was old blood, not a fresh bleed.   However, she did say that she had to be honest and she couldn't guarantee that it wouldn't get worse and lead to a misacarriage, although she still gave us a 95% chance of it being OK though.  I am just hyper-worried, but she seemed less confident at the beginning of the chat and by the end said 95%, so I am scared that she just said that (the 95%) to try to relax me, but didn't really mean it .... maybe it's my hormones messing with my mind !!!  I was really tearful when we got home    Oh, if only I could put time forward by 6 months !! DH is so much more positive than me and I feel really weak and embarrassed for being so scared.  Sorry, 'me rant' again !

Take care everyone  ,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
PS There have been 2 new posts apparently whilst I have been typing this, so hope I haven't missed anything....don't know how to save this as a draft and check them first !


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quickie - Bluebell- phew!!! I was soo scared when you didn't post!How many weeks are you now then? And when will your next scan be? How is the bleeding now? Sorry to be so nosey but am just thinking of you soo much....

Will post later..

Hi to everyone else ..

R'smum   

xxxx


----------



## bluebell

RSMUM.......that's the second time one of your posts has made me cry  , but that kind of nice crying you get one someone has been lovely to you.  You are sooooo kind and thoughtful.  Thank you !!!!  

I am now 10 weeks + 5 days.  The bleeding is now still the usual dark brown spotting. 

Next scan will be my first one in the antenatal unit as opposed to the ACU (where I know everone and feel safe).  Should be fine though, although today the ACU phoned the Antenatal clinic to ask why I hadn't got a booking in appointment yet, and apparently I wasn't on the system, so my (not very helpful) GP probably forgot to refer me. Never mind, none of that matters.

How are things with you ??

Lots of love from Bluebell (sniff sniff !!!!) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
PS Still getting those annoying nbsps on my posts !


----------



## RSMUM

Hadn't realised you were so far along - well, you're getting there slowly and it DOES sound positive..sorry to make you cry though  Does ANYONE have any idea why those annoyign things keep appearing on our posts? 

As for me, bit overwhelmed as I did the  interview yesterday for the Liverpool Daily Post - not sure how it's going to come out as I felt I put my foot in it too many times and wasn't prepared enough - we'll see.   DD was a star with the photographer though as she is a right little performer. Also it looks like I might be doing something through the radio interview I did with BBC Wales, they are sending me a camera to do a video diary and will ( hopefully ) come with us to Spain.Am more worried about the fact that I am DESPERATELY in need of a hair cut and losing about a stone and half..neither of which I'm going to accomplish before I have to start filming!Hoping AF will come at the weekend so I can start the patches but know from bitter experience that things rarely work out as planned..

SOOO pleased my DH missed the bombs in London again today - he was due to come back tonight.

How are you London girls? Hope you are ok.

Alfonso, congrats on the twin beanies

Tinks - funny I was thinking EXACTLY the same about little Charlotte - such a sweetie


well, really HAVE to go..I am soooo addicted to FF, my poor DD is being neglected  - again! 

Take care all

Rsmum

xx


----------



## bluebell

RSMUM..... You can make me cry anytime !!!!!!! ... like I said, it was that nice kind of crying      that you do when someone is really kind and understanding and it sets you off and you feel so much better afterwards !!!!!
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bluebell, good to hear that your little one is doing well and has a strong heartbeat! We'll just pray that that dark blob gets absorbed or expelled very quickly. You have been so brave but I can imagine how the emotional stress of it all must be getting to you and dh. 95% is not the best but it is very good odds. Your little one has done well so far despite all the scares. Sending you a big  !

Alfonso, Congratulations! Two heartbeats!!!!! Can't wait to hear more. Take care of yourself and the beenies.

Tinks, you do make me laugh. Its such a palava going out with a baby (I know, I used to work in a nursery). I'm sure Charlotte was oblivious to it all! 

Sasha.


----------



## bluebell

Sasha,
Thank you so much for the hug and kind words.  I probably won't be posting tomorrow, so just wanted to wish you a fantastic holiday in the Alps.  I am sure it will be beautiful, and will give you the peace and space to make any decisions you need to make, but also the peace and space not to have to think about them some of the time too.
Have fun, and look forward to hearing about it when you get back. 
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Bluebelle,

Sooo pleased the scan went okay yesterday. I was thinking about you and was so relieved this morning to see your post. It must be an amazing feeling to see your shrimp!! I can't imagine the stress and strains you are feeling at the moment. But remember to try and think positive. I'm sending you lots of positive vibes....not that your little fighter needs them!

We have booked flights etc and are going out to Marbella on the 31/08. Donors EC is planned for the 01/09. That's if everything goes to plan!! I am feeling both excited and apprehensive at the moment. I think that after having the negative result last time I'm finding it extremely difficult to feel positive...but hey who knows!! On a lighter note we are going to Marbella for 10 days so we can have a good holiday anyway.

Good to hear everyone else in good spirits!! Wishing you all a great weekend!!

Love to all,

Bel,x


----------



## Ruth

Bluebell, glad shrimp is till holding on and thanks for the holiday wishes.
Bel, we need to start organising this FF Marbella meetup!!!

Ruth


----------



## Lisa

hello xxx

Paula xxx ahh me to have always been a scatter brain and now it seems as if my brain is post pregnancy pickeled!! 

jennifer xxx thanks for doing that you a star xxx

ruth xxx so going to change your plans and come here instead!! will check my p.o box this week.. 

bluebell xxx love to you and your shrimp... sending you loads of love from over here xxx wish I could make things easier for you xxx

Sasha xxx compleatly oblivious bless her!! dh was in stiches.. I have friends staying with me and well the look on thier faces when I walk back up the path with an empty car seat and then leave again with a full one!! I have now put a chek list on the front door with BEANI in capitals at the top!! 

rsmum xxx the annoying nspb's you mean !! its to od with the change of sever we have just recently had.. Mr. T is onto it.. once you have posted your post you can ten go back and click modify once you have your post back up right click and cut then paste it back and they will all disappear.. annoying I know you should have seen the list it happens everytime I modify it!! 

right have a good one its friday my weekend and i am all on my lonesome well I got my bean going to buy Christophers ticket back to the uk tomorrow he is flying solo and will be away for a month 

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) 
to you all xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi girls  

Sasha - Have a lovley break in the alps sweetheart. It's one of my favourite places ever and perfect for relaxing the mind and body.

Tinks - How grown up Christopher will be flying on his own! Its understandable you'll miss him. I'm sure he'll call you lots  

Ruth - Have a fab holiday! You certainly deserve it!  

Bel - We thought about staying longer or me on my own. We have our own business so not sure if we could but I might think about it and my friend would stay with me when dh went home. Having said all that I don't think Icould be parted from him, especially in the 2ww!! 

Bluebell -So pleased that bubs is doing well and you saw a good strong heartbeat. I hope you can relax a little as you've been through so much  

Alfonso - Congratulations on the twin bubs!! 

Lots of love to everyone  

I am feeling like Bel at the moment, excited and apprehensive all at the same time! This week however I have had some better days. Better than some I've had for a long time, hopefully I'll have lots more good ones! 

Take care all, have a nice weekend. Is it still sunny with everyone? Bit cloudy here this morning but hopefully it'll clear later on and I can get out in the garden again. 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Lisa

Rachel xxx well its way sunny here!! 

to blooming hot!! hence why I sned ds back to hot to do anything 51 today with 95% humidity last night... 

oh and to top it all at 6am this morning we had a power cut for 2 hours.. not bad I hear you say but try living in that heat without a/c even for 2 hours!!


----------



## Jennifer

Bluebell - So glad that shrimp is doing well.  At this stage you can relax now and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy 

Tinks - Wow - I bet Christopher is looking forward to his trip - The stewardesses will make a real fuss of him   He will love it !!!!!!!!!  Thank goodness you have Charlotte to keep you company, has he ever been away for that long before ?

Sasha - Have a lovely time away xx

Rachel - Not long at all for you to wait now - I am nervous but excited too !


----------



## Mitch1

Good news Bluebell

Just been for my scan at lfc after 8 days on estradiol and my lining has grown from 1mm to 6.9mm. Sounds good to me.... waiting to hear what AV think of it.

Mitchx


----------



## alfonso

Hi everyone

Bluebelle - I'm so glad your scan went well.  You're nearly 11 weeks already, I cant believe it.  I'm 8 weeks on Sunday apparently..although it's only 6 weeks technically since the transfer.  Guess they have to add on another couple of weeks.  I really hope the bleeding stops soon.  Sounds like your Consultant felt your risk of miscarrying at this stage is very low. Though i know at the end of the day you just want them to say "there is absolutely no risk you will miscarry".  I'd be the same.  Try and get lots of rest and I wont tell you to stop worrying as I know that's just not humanly possible!!

Tinks - Forgetting the baby!  I did that so often with my little girl. I was so intent on remembering baby wipes, nappies etc that I'd often forget Sophie.  Sorry to hear Christopher is going away for a month.  With regards to the list...lets leave the twins thing off for a bit until i get my next scan which is on Tuesday.  I dont want to tempt fate!!

Hi to everyone else. bye for now.
Alfonso x


----------



## chrissier

Hello everybody

I'm just back from my first trip to Marbella to see Ruth.  Had a great time and everybody was really fab!!  Ruth's husband Simon met me from the airport and chauffeured me to my appointment.  We then went to look at some hotels and he kindly looked after me until my flight to come home.  Couldn't ask for better service and I left feeling very happy with everything.

The only downside was the awful hotel I had booked myself which I would definitely not recommend to anyone.  Beware of the Marbella Inn it has nothing to recommend it!

Unfortunately hubby couldn't accompany me on this trip but I didn't feel lonely as I was so well looked after.

Good luck to everyone else going out for treatment!!

Love, Chrissie xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Did a piece for BBC WALes news tosday - so if any of you are interested and have Sky..check out my and my DD and my bad hair at about 6:30-7 this evenign. Not sure how it went as very,very nervous..


----------



## Jennifer

Cool RSMUM - I will try to remember to have a look

Chrissie - Glad you had a good time.  Did you see Las Chapas hotel outside Marbella.  We are booking that one !


----------



## chrissier

Sorry Jennifer

Didn't see that one

Chrissie


----------



## Lobs

Hi everyone
Can I just say that after spending just over an hour looking at this sight & all the topics covered I am so inspired by all your stories.
My partner & I hit a brick wall earlier this year when we were told that after two years of various test/treatments etc that I couldnt proceed with IVF as my ovaries would not respond to stimulation treatment.
Our only option now is egg donor & like everyone else I feel time is running out so we have decided to go abroad - probably to Spain.
I need some advice please - do I have to go back to our original clinic (UCL in London) to be referred or can I get in direct contact with the clinics in Spain? Also - is there a list somewhere of clinics - I am finding it difficult to get names & websites etc. 
Basically if anyone could help with where I start I would be extremely grateful. 
Any help would be great! 
Many Thanks
Lobs
x


----------



## longbaygirl

Lobs - you can get in touch with any clinic you like, you don't have to go back to UCL to be referred. Probably a good idea to check a few out - see what the differences are.

You will need to get your notes from UCL tho to pass on to your new clinic. You will need to apply in writing and it may take a few weeks to get them.

Good luck

Joy


----------



## Lobs

Thanks for your quick response Joy
I'll get onto it first thing tomorrow
Lobs
x


----------



## RSMUM

http://www.institutomarques.com/seccion.asp?idseccion=401

http://www.ivi.es/eng/

http://www.ceram.es/cnew-e/eggdonation.php

Are these any use to you? These are the main clinics in Spain that I know of.

All three of them have great reputations and girls from this thread going to them.

Funny, I got all my notes copied and my clinic didn't even want to see them  ( although I did give them an overview of all my treatments with quite a bit of detail so maybe that was enough! ). It's always REALLY useful to have a copy of your notes anyway though, something I started doing after my 3rd IVF and have found incrediblly useful.

so glad you have a wonderful time in Marbella, Chrissie and soo nice that Ruth's DH took care of you - how kind!

Hope all the rest of you are ok...

will post tom. when I have more time..started patches today so -   ..one more hurdle passed..

D xx


----------



## Lobs

Thank you so much D - thats a great help. 
I'd just about given up hope before I came accross this sight as we kept hitting brick walls but have now got a new found determination.
The stories are so inspirational & you become attached to peoples situations straight away.
Good luck with the patches! 

Jane
x


----------



## bluebell

Hello all,

Lobs, welcome to abroadies.  Hope you have found all you need re clinics.  I think that the most important things about choosing a clinic are whether you like the place it is in (e.g DH and I love Barcelona and feel very comfortable there), price (approx £4000 - £6,500 in Spain), success rates (although these only vary slightly) and how easy it is for you to get there, oh, and gut reaction.  I am sure you will get very good treatment at all of these clinics.

RSMUM....you BRAVE woman appearing on the box and doing your video diary etc.   I don't have Sky, so coudn't watch you.  Hope it went OK.  Thanks so much for doing this and helping raise awareness for all of us.  I was asked to write a piece for a Radio Scotland programme a few months ago, but I wasn't as brave as you and I wrote it anonymously.  However, it was also used in my clinic in Scotland's newsletter, and I had been the 1st person to go abroad from that clinic, and now there is one more and another possible.  I have offered to speak to anyone that needs advice from there.

Chrissie, Glad you had a great trip to Ceram.  Ruth's husband must be an absolute star like his wife.  What personal treatment eh ?  Shame about your hotel.  I looked it up on the internet before you went and it looked fine on the website.  Hmmm, shows how we can all be fooled !  Hope you find somewhere nicer next time.  I seem to rememebr where Bel stayed was nice, and that it was opposite the clinic.  Am I right Bel ?

Alfonso, good luck with your scan.        It's tomorrow isn't it ?

Bel, Rachel, Mitch, Jennifer, Chrissie and RSMUM, not long for you all now.  I know what you mean about being excited and nervous at the same time.  Its always such a relief to be getting on with it at last, but then I always felt a sense of not wanting to happen yet, as if it wasn't happening yet we still has the hope of it working, whereas once it gets near test date, there's the worry that it might not work and I would rather be in blissful ignorance.  I suppose that silly way of thinking is what 4 failed attempts does to you. Hmmm !!     However, I must admist that when we went to Spain for DE, I felt so much more optimistic, as the odds for success are so mich higher.  All of the clinics say that statistically, if you have 4 goes you have over 90% chance of it working, which is GREAT !!!  

Wonder how Sasha is enjoying the lovely Alps (she may be yodelling this minute !).  I am a quarter Swiss and half Austrian, so I am very jealous she is in my homeland ! 

Wonder how Ruth is, zooming around on her speedboat, glass of gin in hand.

Touch wood I have had no further fresh bleeds since the Wednesday before last, so that is nearly 2 weeks ago. I am still constantly getting nasty old black blood (sorry tmi again) all the time, but am getting used to that now.  Still can't help being very nervous though about fresh bleeds to come though.  

Lots of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Everyone

I'm in a dreadful panic as I am on my 3rd pack of HRT and on day 7 and I haven't had a bleed yet.  I know I need to have one before I start on Progynova to build up my lining prior to egg transfer.  My egg donor is ready on 29 August and I'm worried I won't be able to have the treatment if I can't get my cycle aligned.

I haven't established a proper pattern of bleeding since I started the HRT, in the first packet I bled profusely on day 17-22, on the second packet I had only a light showing from day 2-5 and now on packet three still nothing on day 7.  

I can't contact anyone at Ceram as they are on holiday for 2 weeks and the clinic doing the monitoring won't advice as they aren't treating me.  I'm in a bit of a state at the moment.  Worried treatment will have to be abandoned if I don't get a period.  Can anyone advise?

Chrissie


----------



## RSMUM

Sorry to hear things aren't going to plan Chrissie - not sure what to suggest - the only thing I can say is I do know there is a drug you can take which will bring on a period, I did it when I was d/r-ing and had a cyst - I'll check out the name for you - had to take it for a few days though...maybe someone else has any idea?


----------



## longbaygirl

Chrissie,

My clinic advised a single shot of PIO (Intra-muscular Progesterone). Apparently it is the spike of Progesterone, sharp up and down, that helps to start the uterine contractions to shed the old lining. It worked for me, and I came on 24 hours later.

You only need a couple of weeks to get your lining upto 8mm or 10mm, or whatever the minimum is and you have plently of time yet.

Surely Ceram gave you a contact for emergencies?

Good luck

Joy


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooh, Chrissie, so sorry to hear you are having these worries.  It's just not fair, is it ?  I have 3 suggestions, but not sure if they will be of any use.  
1.  The donor conception network mught be able to put you in touch with a doctor in the UK who could advise you on the phone about what the implications are of no AF and if there is anyhting you can do (e.g. up the dose etc).  You can find them easily on the internet.
2.  IVI clinics have an international department where they speak very good English.  Maybe they might give you some advice if you explain your predicament and that the only English speaking person at your clinic is away.  After all, they owe it to you bearing in mind how much Ruth helps their patients (e.g. me).  The main IVI centre number is 0034 96 317 3610, or the (biggest clinic) is the one in Valencia (0034 96 305 0900).
3.  Ruth said something on her post about taking her laptop and doing some worky things.  You may be able to contact her via sending her an IM.  I think she also gave me her mobile number once. I will have a look.  I am sure she wouldn't mind you phoning her.  If I find the number I will send you an IM with it.

Thinking of you lots     ,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Thanks all of you for your replies. I feel a bit better now. At least if there is something that can bring it on then things could still work out. I'll give it a few more days and then go and see my GP.

Unfortunately Ceram doesn't have an emergency number. Thank goodness for this site.

Chrissie xx


----------



## Janny

Hi Chrissie

When I saw Ruth she definately told me that she will have her laptop with her on holiday ( I remember because we will be away at the same time and I'll be fighting to leave ours at home!). I'm sure if you email her direct she will be in touch long before her official return to work (16th).

Good luck -

Jan


----------



## Ruth

Hi guys.
Def have laptop with me and have been in touch with Chrissie. Any CERAM girls can contact me as normal.
Not on speedboat yet as waiting for nice man to fit new engine tomorrow, but am planning Sangria this evening!!!  

Ruth


----------



## chrissier

Hi girls

Ruth has sorted me out now and feeling much better.  Thanks for all of your support.  It's really got me through the day.

Chrissie


----------



## bluebell

So pleased for you Chrissie.  You must feel so relieved   . 
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Glad you got it sorted Chrissie! Got a call from my clinic today - going for my scan on Friday - won't have been on the patches for long..gulp!

D x


----------



## chrissier

Good luck for Friday RSMUM, things are really moving quickly for you!

Love, Chrissie xx


----------



## Clara Rose

Wow, RSMUM - a scan on Friday! Best of luck.


----------



## Jennifer

Good Luck RsMum !!!!!!!!!!  How exciting xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lobs

Loads of luck RSMUM   xxxxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Chrissie - did you get your shot of PIO sorted?

Good luck Debs.

Joy


----------



## Rachel

Hi girls  

Wow! RSMUM a scan already! How exciting! Good luck 

Chrissie - So glad Ruth sorted you out. She's a star isn't she  

Ruth - Drunk in charge of a speed boat sounds good to me!!   Have fun  

Lots of love to everyone  

Rachel xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Ruth - can you send your man this way when he's finished tinkering with your engine?
Jo


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Everyone

we had the results of dps SA yesterday and they weren't good at all   We had expected a bit of an improvement but they were worse than sept last year.  Ruth assures us that she has seen worse and that we will have enough to still do ICSI so please keep your fingers X'd for dp's swimmers


----------



## Rachel

Jennifer

Will keep everything crossed for you sweetheart









Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Newday

Hi all,

back from Egypt and what a week. Had a good time but now need to rest ready for end of August.

OIf course evryone was worried and we had several texts phone calls etc.. when the bombs went off. We were no where near there.

Read Chrisser's message and will cancel Marbella Inn so asked for advice re hotel.

We fly out to Ceram 23rd of Aug getting worried now and excited all at the same time.

Anyway lots of washing to do so bye for now

Dawn


----------



## chrissier

Dear All

thanks for you good wishes and concern over the worries I had yesterday. AF still not appeared but Ruth is arranging for me to have a single shot of another drug that will switch off my own hormones and give me a bleed. She says my own hormones are too active and messing up the HRT.

Dawn, you did the right thing to cancel Marbella Inn. You would not be able to relax there. The air conditioning is like having a tank in the bedroom and you have to have it switched on or the lights don't work. In addition, it is near a noisy road and the pool area has no bar (and is very unattractive) and there is no room service. The best person to ask about hotels is Ruth's husband Simon as he has them all sussed and can get good rates. We are going for an apartment on our main trip as we are taking our daughter with us and want to be in the town.

Good luck everyone

Chrissie xxx


----------



## Ange K

Hi girls!

Sorry I've not posted for a while. Went for my first appointment at IM yesterday and was very impressed. I've started on my hrt tabs this morning and should only need to be on them for a few weeks before they find me a donor, then I'll have a break whilst waiting for the bleed, then start on the patches and pessaries - no sniffer for me this time so that's nice.

Very excited. The doctor said it shouldn't be long before they find a donor and that they also have eastern Europeans that are donors which might suit my colouring better - so we'll see.

Good luck to everyone - I'll do personals next time!

Ange x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Gosh this is a busy board!! 

Ruth - Sangria sounds good to me....we must order some Sangria at our meet up in Sept!!

Chrissie - We are sooo glad we didn't stop at the 'Marbella Inn' now. We were debating whether to stop there when we went out in May. But decided in the end to turn the trip into a holiday and stopped at a fab hotel called ' Miramar Spa'. Bit pricey, but wonderful. It is opposite the clinic also, which was a real benefit, esecailly on the day of ET. Good luck. 

Dawnguzz - Good to hear you had a good time. I did think about you when the bombs happened. Glad to hear you are safe and well! Not long now...

Jennifer - Everything crossed for you. Positive thinking!!

Ange k - Great news. I'm sure they will find you a donor soon.

RSMum - Good luck with the scan,x

Bluebelle - Great to hear from you too. Wonderful news about the bleeding stopping. Shrimp is a tough cookie...take care of yourself and please prepare to go through my cycle with me again!! You were a great support last time. Hoping that our 5th attempt will be as successful as yours!!

Lobs - Welcome. You are in the right place for info!

Tinks - You make me laugh...hope you are okay.

Hope Sasha is enjoying her break and hello to anyone I've missed,

Love to you all,

Bel,x


----------



## Lobs

Hi 
Just a quickie!
I have left a couple of email messages with IVI Barcelona but have not yet had a response.
I just wondered how anyone else managed to contact them. Would it be best if I phoned them? - or should I be a little more patient!  
(I hope its the right clinic!)
Thanks again for all your replies & friendliness!! & good luck to everyone - alot is going on at the moment isnt it!
Lobs
xx


----------



## Ange K

THEY'VE FOUND ME A DONOR!!!!!!!                  

Just had an email from IM - ET around beginning Sept!! Very excited!


----------



## Ruth

Fab news!!!!!!
Fingers and everything else crossed for you!!!!

Ruth


----------



## RSMUM

Ange! That's FANTASTIC!!!!! BRILLIANT NEWS!!! Wooppee!!!   

D x


----------



## Clara Rose

Congratulations Ange! Best of luck for September!!!


----------



## Bel

Congratulations Ange...whopeee!!!


----------



## roze

Lobs

IVI Barcelona can be contacted by
[email protected]  

( Carme Ormad, International Department) - speaks good English and is very nice.

You can also call her.

I think they are under a bit of pressure as the lab is shut for a few weeks and maybe understaffed.

Its a great clinic, good luck.


Roze


----------



## Rachel

Ange 

Thats fab news!!









Good luck!!

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Lisa

yeah ange ... fab news.... 

right well I am waiting for RSMUMs lining scan and then we wil start a new thread for all you iminent cyclers!! 

hope you are al well xxx

as always please IM me for any alterations to the list .. it saves me soooooooooooooo much time!!

good luck to everyone waiting the starters orders xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Excellent news Ange !  You will be about 2 weeks ahead of me !!  No waiting around when you go abroad huh !  I can't believe how fast things move on this thread !!!


----------



## Lisa

tell me about it you should try keeping up with you all!!


----------



## Lobs

Thanks Roze
I have now sent both her & Rith an email.  
Lobs
x


----------



## Lobs

I mean Ruth!!


----------



## bluebell

Hello !
Blimey, there are sooooooooo many on this thread about to get going in Spain or Altra Vita etc in August and September.  It's going to be a bumper month. How brilliant !  There are so many it's hard to keep track of everyone, but I'm wisheing everyone success.

Ange:  great news you've got a donor. It's such a relief when they find one isn't it ?

Chrissie:  How are you getting on with drugs and AF ?

RSMUM:  Good luck with the scan.      It's tomorrow isn't it ? 

Jennifer:  It only takes one (or two) swimmers !!        if you are having ICSI, then the numbers game, and even the percentages with motility etc aren't relevant any more.  My DH's counts varied a bit, but ICSI meant that didn't matter.

Bel:  You ain't getting rid of me !!!!!   I will be there through your next cycle and yes, I think Bluebell and Bel for cycle number 5 seems perfect.  You were such a help to me (and still are).  It's amazing how close you can feel to people on FF even though you've never spoken to or met them !  Wishing you all the best of luck.    

Tinks: I went yesterday with a friend to take her cat to an orthopaedic specialist as it has broken its leg.  I was navigating as my friend didn't know the way.  However, I set off navigating straight for the orthopaedic specialist, without heading off first (in the other direction) to collect the cat from the vet.  I would seriously have driven the 40 miles to the specialists without the fluffball in the back and not noticed, so it's not just you with forgetful hormones, and I haven't even given birth yet !  I read a bit in the Baby Centre website that said that some studies have shown that women's brains actaully shrink in pregnancy.  Told DH that and he had an "aaah, that explains it" look on his face.  The otehr day, he was standing in the garden holding a large deckchair and asking me "Where do you want me to put the deckchair ?", to which I replied (in all seriousness, whilst scanning the garden) "Where is the deckchair ?".  That is just one of many such incidents  . I say it is because I am so distracted.  I am, in fact, still really worried.  Had quite a lot of period type cramps (not stroing, but there anyway) yesterday, and heavyish bleeding (old blood), which is all enough to keep me on edge. I wish I could have a week off from my body.

Ruth:  What a star you are emailing from Cornwall.  Do you have the laptop in the speedboat ?

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS RSMUM, how's the video diary going ?


----------



## chrissier

Dear Bluebell

Still no AF, my boobs feel enormous and really sore.  Something is going on with my hormones, but they're not doing what they should be.  Another week and I'll have to have the injection Ruth is recommending.

It is definitely an exciting time with so many about to go through treatment.  I expect we are all feeling the same way, a bit apprehensive but can't wait to get started.

Hope things continue to go well for you Bluebell.  You are very generous in your support of everyone even though you continue to have worries of your own.

Will keep fingers crossed for everybody.  

Love, Chrissie xxxx


----------



## alfonso

Hello everyone

I cant believe how many of you are getting ready for ED next month..it's amazing!  It just shows how successful the foreign clinics are at getting donors.  Such a shame the treatment in the UK is so behind the times.  

Well, I had my second scan and everything is fine.   I saw both beanies..they were waving their arms and legs around and there were two heartbeats. Phew. ..each scan feels like such a huge milestone.  I'm going to try and be more upbeat now, so Tinks stick two beanies next to my name on the list. I've been given a due date too of 1st March. I'll IM you too with details as I know you dont have as much time to trawl through as you used to!!

Lobs - hope you managed to get through to IVI Barcelona.  They're all very friendly and Carmen who deals with foreign patients is very efficient and I had no problems contacting her with queries etc.  I dont want to bang on about them too much as I know Ruth's clinic at Ceram is very good too.  My consultant in London advised me to go to Spain for treatment as he said the standard of care there is very high.    


RSMUM - Glad to hear things are moving so quickly for you.  I hope your scan goes well. The womb lining seems to thicken pretty fast on the patches. Oh and good for you doing those interviews..very brave. 

AngeK - Great to hear that IM have found a donor already.  

Jennifer - Sorry to hear about dp's sperm count but good that Ruth says it's fine for ICSI.  Fingers crossed for you both. 

Chrissie - hope your period comes soon. It's very nervewracking when it doesnt show.  But hope Ruth has put your mind at ease now. 

Bluebelle - so sorry you are still getting some bleeding.  I'm getting crampy feelings too but i think it's just the beanies/shrimps getting bigger and taking up more space.  When is your next scan? I have one in two weeks and then I'll be discharged from the IVF clinic and sent off to the maternity hospital. It's a bit like losing a safety net!!

Bel - good luck with attempt no 5.  Not long to go now, I guess.

Dawnguzz - glad to hear you made it back from Egypt safely.  Good luck for next month. 

Ruth - hope you're having a great holiday.

Hello to anyone else I've missed.  Better get on with some work now before I get fired. 
bye,
alfonso xx


----------



## Newday

Hi all

Alfonso

glad to hear that the sacn wnet well and you saw the two beanies moving around

Crisser- sorry your feeling a little ? fed up but it will all be happening soon.

Bluebell and Jennifer not long now for any of us.

I think I am probably the first of us going to Ceram as we fly out 23rd Aug

have to get back for the start of term.#

Going for prostap on Sunday so I suppose that is when it all starts!

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## Lobs

Hi

Still not had a response from Barcelona yet  - maybe they are on holiday?? I might try & call them.

Ruth has kindly sent through lots of info though, so we may even try to visit the clinic when we're out in Spain in a couple of weeks time. 

I can't believe how things happen so quicky - especially after two years of tests that unfortunately gave no results anyway! Looks like abroad is the answer!

Take care everyone & thanks as ever for all your help.

Lobs
xx


----------



## Jennifer

Abroad is definately the answer !   Hi Everyone


----------



## Rachel

Here here Jennifer! It's so great to see it all happening so quickly for everyone!

Good luck everyone       

Love, Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Rachel

BTW!










HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEL!!!!!


----------



## Bel

Thank you Rachel!! 

Having a wonderful day (apart from being at work). Had lots of lovely pressies and hubby is taking me out tonight for a meal and a couple(or maybe a few)  drinks!!

Hi to everyone!!

Lots of Love,

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Happy B'day! Enjoy the meal and drinks and have a fab time! 

Deb x


----------



## Jennifer

Happy Birthday Bel - Have a lovely meal tonight and have a few drinks on all of us (dp is off the booze now so i am joining him, at least most of the time  in moral support !)


----------



## Ruth

Happy Birthday Bel!!! 
Have a drink on me!!! 
Not got wireless connection so can't be in speedboat with laptop plus weather is too c*** at present to get out!!!
Love and hugs to all!!

Ruth


----------



## Jennifer

Hello Ruth - The time is flying by and I will soon be coming to see you !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebell

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEL **

HAVE A GREAT NIGHT !!!!!!!!!! 

......and behave yourself (or maybe not !!!)

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## chrissier

Happy birthday Bel
Relax and have fun!!!

Love, Chrissie xxx


----------



## Newday

Happy Birthday Bel Have a great one!!!   Love Dawn


----------



## chrissier

Hello, is anyone out there?  Could do with a chat!  Still no AF.  Really wish I had gone on the pill now instead of HRT as I don't think it agrees with me.

Having my injection next Friday so hopefully that will sort me out.

Wish the time would go quicker even though I've got loads to do.  Am going to Cornwall for six days before I go to Spain so lots to look forward to.  

Sorry for moan, just feeling a bit down.  Hope everyone is OK.

Love, Chrissie xxxxx  

PS hope your scan went well today RSMUM


----------



## RSMUM

Hi - thanks for thinking of me.Scan went ok - lining at 5mm - I actually expected it to be less than that as I've only been on the patches since Sunday and only finished AF a few days ago. But obviously the clinic expected more - so they have upped me to two patches a day and having another scan Monday -not too pleased cos of the cost of another scan but anything that gives me a better idea of what's going on in there is fine by me!  Very pleased with the clinic as they called me to see how got on and acted very quickly when I asked them to fax CARE. 

Sorry to hear you're feeling down it's obviously the HRT messing you about. At least you have hols to look forward to.

Bel - how's the head? Hope you had a good time.

Bluebell - how are you? Hope you're ok.thinking of you

Alfonso -Fab news on the two beanies!!!  How exciting!!Scary too I bet.

Lobs- Did you hear from the clinic?

Dawn - good luck with the Sunday injection - then you're truly on your way!

Jennifer - you must be getting dead excited now.Not long!

Ange - How are you doing? Hope you're ok

Hi to anyone else I've missed - better go and clean the house - visitors tommorrow..

take care all of you and hi to everyone I've forgotten to mention.

All the best,

Deb x


----------



## Jennifer

RSMUM - I dont know how you keep up with everyone !!!  We are getting really excited now - thank you for thinking of us 

Please can anyone IM me the address of Ceram - I seem to have mislaid it and I need to send our results off tomorrow - thanks in advance 

Love to you all - you keep me going


----------



## Ange K

Hi girls

Debs (RSMUM) – excellent news about your lining!  Have you got to wear a patch on both sides now or are both of them still on the one side… just interested!  

Bel – hope you had a great birthday!  

Jennifer – hi there! Not long for you now!

Bluebell –  you made me laugh about the cat story! I’ve heard that the brain shrinks during pregnancy too – so god help me if I ever get pregnant – I’m forgetful anyway!! 

Chrisier – hope your AF shows up soon. I’m on hrt instead of the pill, which I’ve taken in previous cycles, so I hope it doesn’t delay my AF – they told me mine will start 2 – 4 days after stopping hrt, so we’ll see..

Alfonso – great news about the scan – what a wonderful sight that must have been!

There’s been a bit of bad news for us –  had an email from the clinic to say that the sperm sample DH left can’t be used because of a bacteria in it so he’s got to get a sperm culture done over here, then take antibiotics, then do another sperm culture, then fly over to Barcelona again, on his own this time, to do another test for them. Thankfully we’ve got enough time but I don’t like things to go wrong! We have got the option of going out on day of EC but that would be added expense with the hotel, flights for me etc, so he’s decided he’ll go out alone before that. The bacteria itself is not harmful to DH but could interfere with fertilisation. Got an appointment with our GP on Monday so hopefully he’ll be helpful and let us do the sperm culture there. I’ve never heard of a sperm sample not been used before because of bacteria… has anyone else?  

Hi to all the rest of you girls! Have a great weekend. I’m sat here with a facepack on trying to get rid of my wrinkles so I’d better go and chisel it off now!

Ange x


----------



## Lobs

Hi RSMUM
Glad scan went well! Without sounding daft, as I haven't yet had any treatment I'm not really sure what you're going through at the moment with regards to patches etc - but I'm glad that things are going well anyway!!! 
No I haven't heard from Barcelona   - but Ive decided to go to Ceram - Ruth has been so helpful and I remember reading early on to 'go with your gut feeling & where you think you will feel comfortable'.  Hopefully going out for our first appointment in September.

Sorry to hear your bad news AngeK - every knock back seems so hard - especially when you think you're so near - but keep positive! (how many times have you heard that phrase!)

got to go - both decided to join a gym today to take our mind off things   - must be mad - but at least I'll be fit!

Take care everyone

Lobs
x


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
                 

Abroadie Babies  
*Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04, 
tinks78,Dubai fertility centre, ICSI,Baby Girl born 24/06/05  *

 * Expecting Abroadies ** 

MARTEEN, Spain, D/E, Edd 05/09/05 ,   
NattKatt, AUS, ICSI/IVF, Edd 18/08/05 ,  
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, Edd 18/11/05,  
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd 15/11/05   
KathyC, Instute Marques,IVF/DE,Edd 30/10/05   ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev,? DE, Edd 02/12/05 ,   
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, DE, EDD,  
lix , Dubai fertility centre, ICSI    
Salbal, Moscow , IVF/ DE   
Alfonso, IVI Barcelona , de EDD?   

Abroadies in waiting 

 GOOD LUCK LADIES? ​
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, 3 onboard testing 18th August 

Abroadie crew  

AlmaMay hammersmith ICSI September , 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , ,
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , , 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain , DE, September ,  ,
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, ec ? september 15th 
Nicola anne, ceram spain , DE , sept 12/13th ec ,
Chrisier , Ceram, de , app 21st july ? ec 29 august 
Rachel Ceram ec 1st september? 
holly667 Ceram DE/ICSI ? october 
roze ivi Barcelona , de july , downregging 
hunt Ceram , DE , september 
Dawnguzz Ceram TX?? August 
ANGEK IM Barcelona donor found 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor   
Andream, lister 
Sasha B, Poland FET 7th sept 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE  
inspired spain ? clinic? DE 
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , ec 01/09 
Mitch1 altra Vita DE August  
earthe kitt Ceram DE/DS September 



AWAITING UPDATES ?  
Alice Helyar,USA,IVF, d/s/IUI?/IVF, start Feb , 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb 
Lizzie, Brussels, ICSI, August , 
fin, cornells NY,? tx , Starting May 5th  ,
Tracker, Valencia IVI , ED ,? test date 6th May , ,

Let me know of any updates (VIA IM PLEASE)

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Lisa

Follow me

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33816.0.html


----------



## Lisa

Hey everyone.. new thread in anticipation of all you cyclers ready to go!! 

alls well this end been a bit down cos Christopher is in the UK... 

DH is taking me and beanie away for a couple of days on Monday .. so you lot best behave!!

all my love and hugs 

Lisa xxx

Wishing all your dreams true

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Tinks - Sorry you are feeling down   Have a lovely few days away.

Dawn - Thanks for your IM - it was the postal address I needed, thank you xx

Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

So much going on for us all ! 

RSMUM, good news your scan went well.  I'm sure the extra patches will work fine. 

Ange, what a shame about the sperm.  Great that your DH is able to go across to Barcelona again.  You are obviously a very strong couple.

Chrissie, hope AF comes soon.  Good news though that you have the injection sorted.  You must feel like Friday is a lifetime away though.  Hope times moves fast for you !

Tinks,  It must be hard without little Chistopher.  Hope the break helps distract you a little bit.  You must be exhausted with feeding and looking after beanie anyway, and you are doing so well.

Jennifer, not long for you now.  You really inspire me with your positivity !!!  

I too am feeling low today  .  DH has gone away for the w/e climbing mountains with the lads, and I am here twiddling my thumbs until next scan on Tuesday.  Like Alfonso, I am being handed over now from the fertility clinic to the normal antenatal clinic, so will be losing my safety net, so Alfonso, I know how you feel.  Most of all though, the bleeding (albeit old) is still going on, and has got heavier the last few days.  I am sooooo tired of it and still find it really sinister and frightening, and I just want to curl up in a ball sometimes and for it all to go away.  I have a big work meeting on Wednesday too that I am nervous about, and I don't feel up to it.  On days like this (must still be evil hormones messing with my emotions), I just don't feel pregnant any more and feel that shrimpy isn't there anymore.  I hate having to wait for the scans to see if everything is OK, and then when the scan days arrive I am usually so nervous I don't want to go !! Sorry to offload onto you lot, but just feeling pretty vulnerable again  

Love to all, Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Bluebell

If I were you I would curl up in front of the telly with some good videos to watch and just chill for the weekend.  Take the chance to really relax and don't pressure yourself at all.  Isn't there any way you can get out of the meeting next week.  You really don't need pressure at the moment?  You've got this far, I'm sure everything will be OK.

My AF started this evening.  So yet another change of plan.  Don't know what Ruth will suggest now.  I went on a strenuous bike ride with dh and dd this afternoon and wonder if that's what started it off!

Hope everyone else is OK.  Not long for all of us now.

Chrissie xxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

chrissie xxx way to go you with the af !! 


Blue bell xxx hang in there honey (((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))

just to let you know i am off for a mini break starting tonight... will be back sunday or earlier depending on if I want to kill dh or not...

Ruth... tried chatting with you on msn but you signed out   just to say dh has just gone to the PO box and ahhhh Fhanks honey will send pictures!!


----------



## RSMUM

Bluebell! HUGE hugs to you sweetie..............hang in there.. 

Chrissie - Fab news! Finally!


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Chrissie, Tinks and RSMUM.  What would I do without you ?  I feel a bit better today after a good sleep, and am about to go off to depend the day with a friend, which will be a good distraction.  

Chrissie, WEY HEY HEY !!!! Good old AF !  You must be so relieved.  Great news.

RSMUM: How is the video diary going ?

Tinks, enjoy your break and have fun.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all

bveen and had prostrap injection this morning not painfull. Had it in my stomach so theres plenty of fat to get hold of. Also went to chemist and got tablets so just waitng now.

Chrisser glad AF arrived (i think) if it doesn't muck things up.

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## chrissier

Dear All

Thanks for good wishes.  Actually, it was short-lived as it's stopped again.  I'm cool about it though, as Ruth has a strategy whatever happens.

Glad you are feeling better Bluebell.

Pleased to hear injection wasn't too painful Dawn - whey, you're on your way!

Have a lovely break Lisa!

Love to all
Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Dear Chrissie,
What a shame about AF.  All a bit confusing eh ?  As you say though, Ruth has her strategies and I am sure will sort things out for you.  I don't know, we spend all those years having to put up with AF, and then just when you really want it to come ......
Good luck Chrissie, I'll be thinking about you lots.        
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Everyone 

Rachel - Time is passing really quickly for me - hope it is for you too !  When do you start with meds and when do you fly ?

Bluebell - Sorry to hear that you are still worried.  Your 'shrimp' is a tough little thing so I am sure you will be fine  

Ange - Sorry to hear about dh swimmers.  Hopefully the next SA will be fine xx

Chrissie - I am sure Ruth will sort you out one way or another !  

Dawn - Glad your Prostrap was not painful - when do you start the tablets ?

Sasha - Are you still away ?  I hope you had a lovely time 

Lisa - Hope you have a fab time and dh doesn't drive you crazy !!!  Give Charlotte a kiss from me  

Bel - Not long now !!!  Are you excited ?

Alfonso - How are your precious twins doing ?

RSMUM - How are you feeling ?

Lobs - How are you getting on at the gym ? !

Earthe Kitt - Have you any firm dates yet ?

Hi to everyone else, sorry - I know I have missed people off but I find it really hard to keep up these days  

We are really looking forward to going and now that it is finally August, we know it is not far away !!!  I know the time is going to fly by.  Some days I am excited and really looking forward to it and other days I am just worried about the whole thing !  I guess that is totally normal.  I am trying to lose a bit of weight before we go but not doing too well   Does weight make a difference when it is ED ?  I am normally 2st ligher than I am atm  

Love to you all
Jennifer xx


----------



## Newday

Hi all,

I too am excited and scared. Not helped at the moment beacuse I came back with a bug from Egypt. Not really eating just drinking milk.

I take pill until Thursday and then 3rd day aster bleed go for blood test. Ruth will then tell me when to start taking meds.

I am so worried about it not working don't know if I can cope with all the upset and DH has told me he is worried about how I will take a BFN.

I keep holding on to the fact that with the only 1 IVF cycle I did get pg and it was jsut beacause of old eggs the baby died.

As far as I know I don't have nay other problems...... so I'm hoping this is a positive thing.

I too am overweight but the bug means I have lost a little but no where near enough.

I just want it all over with, but I have loads of school work to do and promised myself I would go in 2 days a week throughout the summer and so far.... no work done. The house is a mess as I cannot gather the strength to do it.

Oh well!

This all sounds a bit moany sorry.

Ruth and the clinc are going to be really busy as a lot of use are going out one after the other.

Lets hope we are all successful! lest hop ewe all get   

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

OMG!!! Total confusion! 

Had the scan this morning, it was only 6mm so growing slowly...so called the clinic and sent them a fax, they said they'd let me know..no phone on mobile or home so I went out with DD, got back here, there was an e-mail.They said ET on Friday 18th well, there isn't a Friday 18th, did they mean Thursday or Friday? Anyway, I opened the attachment giving the protocol and that says ET Friday 5th THIS FRIDAY!!! Of course, I can't get in touch with anyone until tomorrow so I'M FREAKING OUT!!!EEK!!

worrying about the flights, the money transfer, the tv crew, DD..      


Sorry, JUST HAD to share that with you all! 

Will reply to you again when I have calmed down a bit..

By the way, I saw a recent study that said that the BMI didn't have an effect on tx success rates...

XX


----------



## Clara Rose

Oh WOW RSMUM - EC on Friday! Now that is what I call short notice. You must be very excited! IM must have been happy with your lining, though.   thoughts to you for Friday!

Clara xx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks so much - well, it COULD be Friday - I just don't know!!! They did warn us we'd only have 4/5 days notice but had said it would probably be 7/10 days after my scan...so it DOES look likely!


----------



## tine

Going to Moscow for ivf/ed in Aug/Sep ^


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooooooer RSMUM !!
What exciting news !!
We only got less than 2 days notice.  We were called on a Friday evening and told we had to be there in Spain on Sunday morning for EC !
Do you have places to stay in Barcelona ?  I can recommend places if you need, but you probably already have that all sussed.  
How are you feeling ?  Excited ?   It all happens so quickly, doesn't it ?

Dawn, sorry you are feeling a bit overwhelmed .  I can relate to how you are feeling as I felt the same through all 5 of my IVF cycles.  All I can say is that you have so much more chance of it working aborad and with DE, but that also negative cycles are never as hard to deal with as you imagine they are going to be.  I have always felt thay if I get a BFN, I just wouldn't be able to go on, but somehow you just do, and somehow as well it's always a relief in a way to know at last.  Of course, I'm not in any way saying that I think you will get a BFN, just that I think we are all stonger than we think.  I know what you mean too about not cleaning the house. S*d the house !!  You have the rest of your life to do housework.  You just look after yourself and spoil yourself as much has you can.  Don't worry about what you feel you ought to be doing, just do what you want to do and feel like doing. Hope your bug clears up soon too.  You shouldn't be working if you aren't feeling well anyway !

Love to everyone else and positive thoughts for everyone,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Sorry Tine, missed your message as you were posting at the same time as me.  
Moscow, eh ??  CONGRATULATIONS !!!
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Hi everyone,

It's probably the Prostap injection making you feel the way you do at the moment Dawn.  It's bound to have some effect on you, I bet you'll start to feel more positive when you get on the oestrogen tablets.  Hang in there!!

RSMUM - good luck if it is this Friday!  Sounds like an exciting and frustrating day.

For one minute thought I was pregnant today.  Advised to do a pregnancy test before my prostap injection on Friday and silly me didn't read the instructions.  When I saw two blue lines immediately jumped to the wrong conclusion!!  Didn't realise you get a cross in the window if you are pregnant!!  That'll teach me to read instructions, assumed all tests were the same.

Sounds like a few of us have had a roller coaster day today.  Roll on tomorrow!!

Love Chrissie xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi girls 

RSMUM - Wow!! Friday for transfer! That was quick! Have you calmed down now?! Its all go go go for you.   Good luck xx   

Dawn - Sorry your feeling poopy sweetheart   All this is enough to deal with, without a nasty bug aswell. Take care of yourself  

Jennifer - Yes, it seems to be coming around very quickly for me!!   When we first accepted the donor there were 8 weeks to go. Now there's 4!! Its flown by. Hope the next 4 fly too!   I have booked our flights and accomodation now, so can relax a little! Just a few things to tie up and I am going to Scotkand for a week on 10th Aug to relax at my aunty's. Then return on 16th and fly to Marbella on 31st! I am taking the pill currently. Prostap on 7th. 

Chrissie - What a week you've had. My af is like yours. It sort of starts. Then stops for a couple of days. Then starts, stops, starts, stops until the end really!   Its so frustrating when you are trying to plan tx isn't it! I am sure Ruth will have the answer though, she really is a star  

tine - Welcome! Good luck for your tx in Moscow  

Bluebell - Hope you're ok xx

Bel - Hope you enjoyed your birthday  

Lisa - Hope you're having a nice break  

Love to everyone, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Lobs

Hi

Just wanted to say best of luck for Friday RSMUM - I still can't believe how everything moves so quickly!

Starting to worry about what I will tell work etc but its still very early days for me. Need to worry about more important things!!

Chrissie - after 4 years of trying I also thought I was pregnant last week - I was 4 days late & I am always so regular - every 28 days to the tee! Wouldnt dare do a pregnancy test though. But then the dreaded bleed came & went.  Still at least I've now got the hope of treatment in Spain. 

Thinking of you all. 

Lobs
x


----------



## bluebell

Blimey, what a week, eh ?

Lobs and Chrissie, how hard for you both having those moments of thinking you were pregnant..... a real rollercoaster of feelings.  Not long now for both of you for treatment.

RSMUM:  Dying to know your news.  Let us know when you are going !!  How are you feeling ?

Jennifer:  Yes, it must seem much more real now it's August.  The time will fly past I'm sure. I've never read anything about weight having anything to do with success of DE treatment.  I'm sure it's not relevant, and anyway 2 stone heavier than normal isn't much !

Rachel: Not long for you either.  The weather is dodgy and cold in Scotland at the moment, so it will make you enjoy sunny Marbella all the more !!!  That's the great thing about Ceram ... the holiday that's thrown in with the treatment !

Dawn, are you feeling any better ?  Is the bug easing off ?  Chrissie is right about the drugs making you feel worse.  I have always had to sniff Synarel at that stage and it really does mess with your feelings / energy levels.  Take care of yourself.

Bel, How are you ?

Alfonso, how are the twinnies ?

Hope Sasha is having a great holiday in the Alps, and Ruth and Tinks enjoying their escapes as well.

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Yup! It's Friday - PANIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrissier

Fantastic RSMUM!!  Good luck!!

Chrissie xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Yipee!!! RSMUM I am so excited for you!!     

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Wey heeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!    Off you go girl !
Wishing you all the very best.  Have you got flights and accomm sorted yet ?  How long are you staying ?
Bluebell xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Flights booked - BBC booking our hotels! so just waiting to hear..only staying Thursday and friday nights - VERY quick visit - DH too busy - he is manic today..me too!


----------



## Jennifer

Good Grief RSMUM !!!  What a shock !  I must have missed some posts - are you being filmed for this cycle ?  What is the programme ?  You must be in a complete spin     

Hi Tine - Good Luck for Moscow xx

Chrissie - I never read instructions either - I would have been shocked to find 2 lines !!! That did make me giggle  

Is anyone else staying at Las Chapas Hotel just outside Marbella ?


----------



## Ange K

Debs - Friday ET - wow!!!!!!     

Thinking of you!

Ange x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

At last I am back on line. Have had trouble both at home and at work with e-mail. I feel as though I have been away forever!! It has taken me a good half an hour to catch up with you all. So great to feel the 'Happy' vibe from you all.

Rsmum - Great news and a bit of a rush all at the same time. Wow...we'll all be thinking of you.

Chrissie - What a nightmare thinking that you were pregnant for that on e second. These tests are soo cruel. I think they should all be the same!

Dawn - Sorry to hear you are feeling a little low. I'm sure it id the drugs as Chrissie said. The pill is making me real short tempered at the moment(that's my excuse!). I felt like this in May and the injection made me feel extra tired too. But I did feel a lot happier when I started the Progynova. So I hope you do too.

Jennifer - It all seems to be happening for us all around the same time. It's going to be very busy at the CERAM!! We fly out on the 31/8. Can't wait and yet a bit apprehensive too. I'm sure you understand how I'm feeling.

Rachel - Thank you for your Birthday wishes. We fly out to Marbella on the 31st too. Hope you have a good time in Scotland. I've never been but heard it's the best place to relax. Enjoy!

Bluebelle - How you doing? You sound a little fed up in a couple of your posts. I can imagine that the bleeding is very unerving, but remeber that 'Shrimp' is a tough cookie. He's a little fighter. Postitve thinking...it worked last time!!

Lobs - Aren't our bodies cruel sometimes. That happened to me last month I was 1 week late and actually began to think about taking a test when it arrived with avegence!! Not fair is it?

Tone - Good news about Moscow. Have you got dates yet?

Tinks, Ruth and Sasha - Hope you are all having a good break. Gosh Ruth, I think you're gonna need it with us lot joining you in early Sep!!

Ange - How you doing?

Alfonso - Great news about twins. I hope you are taking things easy and enjoying being looked after!

Well. I'd better go now. Not that I want to, but at work and as my e-mail has been down for a few days I  have about 50 to answer!! Hope you are all okay,

Lots of Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Rachel

Bel  

Welcome back!   Naughty computers!!     

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Bel

Welcome back!  Yes I agree, it was quite cruel actually.  Usually if  you see a line in both windows it means you are pregnant.  I got as far as phoning hubby and my sister all excited and then had to tell them I had made a mistake which was really embarrassing!!  I had heard that it was possible to get pregnant while on HRT and one of my past consultants had actually suggested going on HRT a few years ago as a few of his patients had got pregnant on it, so it did seem possible.  Anyway, never mind, I'm over it now.  Still no AF but due to have injection on Friday.

Good luck RSMUM when you fly out on Friday.

Hope you are feeling better Dawn.

Hope you are OK Bluebell.

Fingers crossed for all the rest of us.  It's going to be interesting comparing notes over the next few weeks.

Love, Chrissie xxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Chrissie - I really felt for you when I read your post as that happened to me once 

Just a quick one from me - we got 9 eggs! So let's see what happes next..

Deb x


----------



## Jennifer

Excellent 9 eggs is great   I will be willing those embies to do well for you both 
Good Luck - Will you find out before you fly how many embies you will have waiting for you ?


----------



## Rachel

Deb

9 eggs is great!!   I shall keep it all crossed for you  

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## bluebell

Deb,
That's fantastic news.  9 eggies !!!!!.......   1  2  3  4   5   6   7   8  9 
You should get plenty of embies.  Really pleased for you.  You'll be heading off tomorrow, so all the best and enjoy Barcelona.  I hope that BBC have got you a really luxury pad to stay in.

Bel....really good to have you back.  I did wonder where you had gone !!  Thanks for your concern.  I am feeling a fair bit better as I had my 12 week scan yesterday and shrimpy is still growing fine despite the bleeding    Feeling very positive for you and 'go number 5'.  Not long now.  Have you treated yourself to some nice new clothes to take on your trip to sunny Spain ?

Chrissie:  I think you should sue the company that made that stupid test stick for damages !!!!   

Lots of love to everyone,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Bluebell

So pleased to hear about your scan, that's great news!

Great you've got so many eggs RSMUM, good luck!

Chrissie xxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Bluebell! - FAB news on your scan! That's fantastic! Has the bleeding slowed down at all? I really hope so.

No, I won't know how many embies until I'm actually there ready to go..very nerve-wracking..

We're staying in the hotel that the clinic have a deal with so should be interesting.

eek!   scared and so excited now...

xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Rsmum - That's wonderful news....go eggs!!! Bet they are fertilizing as we type!! So pleased for you. 

Bluebelle - Great news. So pleased that 'Shrimp' is doing well. Bet you'll be growing too soon!! I have bought a couple of things in the sale, but I'm desperately trying to diet at the moment. When I have lost 7lbs I have promised myself more shopping!! 

Chrissie - I've been thinking about that pregnancy test...maybe it means the next time you do one it will be positive....bit of an Omen?? What d'you think?

Hi to everyone else, soooo good to be back!!

Bel,x


----------



## Clara Rose

RSMUM, congratulations on getting 9 eggs! That's fantastic. Let's hope you get plenty of sweet little embies. 

Bluebell, I'm glad your scan was OK.


----------



## Ange K

Hi girls

Debs – I’m just so excited for you – make sure you post as soon as you can to let us know everything!   

Bluebell – good news about your scan!  

Chrissier – nightmare pregnancy tests! You must’ve felt dreadful.  

Tinks – hope you had a good break – where did you go?

Dawnguzz – don’t worry about the housework! Hope you’re feeling happier.

Jennifer – I’m a couple of stone more than I should be too – my doctor here says it doesn’t make a difference for success rates for ED so that's consoled me a bit!

Tine – hi there, when do you go to Moscow? Are you taking your meds already?

Rachel – My tx will be in 4 weeks too – we’ll be 2week waiters together! How come you know already when you’re going? We only get 4 days notice at IM.

Lobs – when do you go to Spain? Sorry about you’re body playing tricks on you – not nice.

Bel – it’s horrible when you don’t have access to the internet – it’s like losing an arm, isn’t it!!

Well, we went to our doctors and he was lovely – he organised for DH’s sperm to be sent to the hospital to have a culture done, whatever that is, and DH is now on antibiotics so he should be able to return to the clinic in a couple of weeks to do his bit again! Can't believe in a few weeks time that I'll be in Debs position - it's come around so fast. This time last year I was pregnant using my frosties and had a miscarriage at 7 weeks so I'm hoping that this time around my luck will be better.

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned - there are so many people on this fast-moving thread!

Ange x


----------



## Newday

Hi All,
Arthralgia

sorry about this but... I have a lot of pain in my elbows, knees and ankles/feet just looked up side effects of the Prostrap and one is Arthralgia apparently this is pain in joints. Ha

Has anyone else had this?

I now don't know wheteher to go to the Gp or just leave it and hope it settles in a couple of days?

I've taken some painkillers and hope that will do the trick.

Other than that I am feeling a little better. Last day of pill tomorrow.... so on my way.

Keeping an eye on everyone if not been posting as much

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

Wow, lots of activity on the abroadies front!!! So many girls going to Spain as well. Wising everybody loads of    and RSMUM all the best for Friday.

My time away was bitter sweet. I enjoyed the mountains but it was the first time I had been away on my own since Mark's death and that was hard. I think in the back of mind I felt like he was away for a really long stay in hospital, but going away alone really cemented the fact that he is never coming back. Needless to say I used up a forrest of tissues! The stress that I've been having with finding a clinic to take my frozen embies hasn't helped either. I have definately ruled back going to Spain because it is just too complicated and there is no guarantee that any other country will take the embies for long term storage ( in the event that I fall pregnant with this next cycle). In a way I'm glad because I no longer have this Christmas dealine looming over me. I can take time and start tx when I'm ready. I have decided to go to Poland for my fresh cycle. I'll be going over to Warsaw in early September to look around clinics. 

Ruth, I hope you're having a good time in Cormwall. I recommend the roskillies ice cream, it is gorgeous!

Love to everyone  

Sasha.


----------



## bluebell

Oh Sasha,
It's good to have you back.  I missed you and I'm sure the others did too !!  You were so brave going on that holiday, especially on your own.  You are one of the strongest people I know.  Did you feel any better after all of the crying ?  Sometimes it helps a bit to have a big cry.  Were the Alps lovely ?  What did you do when you were there ? Which bit were you in ? I love the Alps too, so would love to know where you were.  As I have said before, my dad is Austrian, and my mum half Swiss, so I spent so many childhood holidays in the French-Swiss Alps, and in Austria.  Great that you've settled on Poland for treatment.  I saw a programme on the box about Warsaw the other day and it looks lovely. Do you have someone to go with you to look at clinics ?

Dawn, you poor thing with the arthralgia .. all you need on top of everything else eh ? Is it really painful ?  Have you been able to get any advice as to how long the pain might last ?  Hope it eases off soon.

Ange...good luck with DH's little swimmers, and hope the antibiotics have given them a good spruce up !!

Bel, what a nice thought about Chrissie's pregnancy test.  You are a star.

Jennifer..how are you getting on ?

RSMUM...Thanks for asking about the bleeding.  No, it hasn't eased off.  In fact it's heavier, but at least it's all old blood.  All I can do is to try to manage the stress and keep going.  As for you ....BON VOYAGE !!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you, and hope the BBC treat you well and give you lots of treats.  I am sure you will be treated like a princess at IM too. Looking forward to hearing how you get on and will be thinking about you lots.

Love to everyone,
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi girls! 

Wow!! This thread is moving so fasst with lots of positive news! Its great 

Dawn - Help! I suffer with joint pain anyway! I have the Prostap on Sunday so watch this space! Maybe it'll have the opposite effect on me!  (Hopefully anyway) I hope you'r e not in too much pain xx

Sasha - Glad you had a relaxing break and you were able to make a decision on where to go next. I love the Alps too. Use dot go skiing and moutaineering alot, mainly in Chamonix. Thinking of you xx

Ange - 2ww buddy! We get a provisional date for the donors ec. We have to be there the day before to enable dh to relax! Good luck xx

RSMUM - I know you won't see this 'til you return but GOOD LUCK!!!  Got it all crossed for you xx

Ruth - Hope you're having a great holiday! How's the weather? xx

Lots of love to everyone. I have an awful head cold! Feel like I've been hit by a bus.  My nose is very red  Going to a wedding on Sat so better make sure I stand at the back on the photos!!  Otherwise they'll think Rudolf was there!

So excited by this thread, it's all happening isn't it! 

Good Luck everyone. Fingers crossed for us all












































Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## bluebell

Rachel,
Exciting times for you !! Good luck with the Prostap.  I'm sure the bone pain side effects must be rare as I haven't noticed anyone else mentioning it. 
Loads of good luck from me to you !!!!
    
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## alfonso

Hi everyone
Writing this from work so sorry if I'm a bit rushed. 

RSMum - cant believe things have moved so quickly for you. Well, you're probably in Spain now and wont see this but good luck anyway with those 9 eggies!!!

Bluebelle - sorry the bleeding is showing no signs of stopping, but hurrah that little shrimp doesnt seem to be affected by it in the least!  And I think you said you had your 12 wk scan so you're well on your way now. I'm just sitting tight at moment and willing myself to get to 12 weeks too.  Next scan is Tuesday so I'm keeping fingers crossed that my little beanies are still hale and hearty. 

Chrissie - sorry about the pregnancy test, they're all so confusing.  

Tinks - hope you're enjoying your holiday and I think I got a bit confused thinking Christopher was your dh!  I was feeling a bit huffy with him that he could leave you alone holding the baby as it were.  

Ruth - hope the weather has improved for you in Cornwall. I need to buy the Woman's Own this week and read your article.

Angek - sorry about dh's sperm and the bacteria. Hope the antibiotics clear everything up and you can go ahead with tx asap. 

Sasha - I hope you managed to enjoy your holiday even though it was bittersweet. I'm glad you've come to a decision about storing the embryos.  It's awful having a deadline hanging over you like that. 

Dawnguzz - hope the aches and pains go soon.

Jen, Rachel, Bel and Lobs - good luck with the countdown to tx.  Sorry if I've missed anyone out. Keep getting interrupted and losing my train of thought!

Loads of fairy dust to you all   
Alfonso x


----------



## bluebell

Alfonso,
Good luck for your scan next Tuesday.  How many weeks are you ?  I presume 10ish.
Bluebellxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Alfonso,

Just wanted to wish you well for your scan on Tuesday. How exciting!!

Bel,x


----------



## alfonso

Hi Bel and Bluebelle
Thanks for the good luck messages for Tuesday. Yes, I'm 10 weeks now.    My next scan at the IVF unit will be my last there and I have my first appointment at the maternity hospital on Friday, so it will be a busy week next week!


----------



## chrissier

Hi girls!

Alfonso - good luck with your scan on Tuesday!

Just had my prostrap injection.  It was fine - not too painful at all.

Rachel good luck with yours this weekend.

Chrissie xxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Chrissie,

Glad injection went okay. I have mine on Monday morning. I will be glad to stop taking the Pill. It is making me a little bad tempered!! Last time I felt a lot happier when I had started the 'Progynova'. Can't believe it's all starting to happen for us.

Hello to everyone else,

Bel,x


----------



## Lobs

Hi everyone
Change of plan - we have decided to go with IVI Barcelona cos we now have a place to stay over there which will help with costs etc! We were originally going to start treatment at Ceram as Ruth has been so helpful & it just felt right.However - we also have to think of practicalities. Hopefully we will be happy with Barcelona.

Alfonso - I know that you are receiving treatment there. How do you find them? They have taken some time to reply but Carme emailed me a couple of days ago & I have sent her all the relevant info. Just waiting to hear back from her now.

I know everyone has different opinions but I would just like some reassurance that we've made the right decision.

Many thanks & good luck everyone   - loads going on at the moments isnt there!

Lobs
x


----------



## bluebell

Hello Holly, good to get to know you too.

Lobs,
I went to IVI Barcelona as well.  It's really good, all very high tech and professional and we had full faith in the treatment we were getting.  Carme is very nice, although her English isn't brilliant so you have to work at getting clear instructions sometimes, but it never caused any major problems.  Dr Castillon is lovely, although she didn't do my ET.  The building is space age ... all slick bright steel, contemporary and trendy ... not a water colour or a scruffy noticeboard in sight.  When you go for transfer, you get your own big, bright room with sparkling en-suite to change and get ready, and you are put in that room to recover as well, and told (well, I was), I could stay in there as long as I wanted. So, all in all I would certainly recommend it, and may go there again in the future as we have one frostie stored there. Have I missed anything Alfonso 

Chrissie, glad the injection went fine.  It's all double dutch to me as I didn't have that with IVI Barcelona, but anyway glad it went well and hope it brings on AF for you (is that what it's supposed to do...I think so  ?).  Hope you are feeling fine.

Bel, good luck for your injection.

Jennifer, Dawn and Ange:  how are you ?

Sasha, how ya feeling ?

Hope I haven't missed anyone.
Bluebell xxxxxxx
PS Tried to buy the Woman's Own with article about Ruth, but next week's edition is already on the shelves and I couldn't buy it. Boo hoo !


----------



## Rachel

Hi girls  

Hi Holly - Nice to have you with us! Good luck with it all xxxx

Bel - Good luck for the Prostap! Isn't it great to be just having one injection!!  

Alfonso - Good luck for the scan on Tuesday  

Lobs - I'm glad you've made a decision. I think you feel less stressed when things are clearer  

Lots of love to everyone. I'm making chinese from scratch tonight!!   Haven't done it for ages as it takes so long to prepare!!

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Lisa

HI everyone xxx

I am back feeling more whacked and stressed than before I left... got back day before yesterday... only lasted 2 days!! 

anyways will caych up with you all tomorrow.. could you please IMme your updtates and I will spend some time updating the lists

hope everyone is ok xx

PS ruth beani looked lovely in her ickkle outfit .. will email pics for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Tinks,

Sorry to hear that you are so stressed. Hope that will pass. How is Charlotte? Are you able to get much sleep? Seding you a big  . Just a small update. I fly to Poland on the 7th of September for my inital consultation at Invimed but am hoping to visit Novum too. Now that I don't have the December deadline I can take things more at my own pace. The grief has been really raw over the last few weeks so I am very appreciative that I now can take all the time I need.

Take care,

Sasha x.


----------



## RSMUM

So sorry things have been so touch for you Sasha, gadl you've got a date sorted..all teh ebst.

As for me, finally back, not much time to do a big post but we got 3 embies which I was quite disappointed at. A grade 8,7 and 5 so they put them all back!The clinic and hotel were fab!

Now on the 2ww and obsessing already!

D x


----------



## tine

Hello everyone,
I'm nearly at the end of taking the pill and then go for my scan on day two.
I just want to get my date to go and then can start to book the flights to moscow, I think a beach holiday in Spain sounds more appealing at the moment but I'm sure it will be a experience.
I have had four misscarriages 2 ivf and 2 naturally, now having donor eggs, had anyone been offered treatment such as taking aspirin or taking steroids.
I hope my chances are higher with donor eggs, does anyone know?
Be glad for any positive feedback.
I feel quite excited but dreading that 2 week wait.
Speak soon
love Linda


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi RSMUM, glad to see you back safely. 

Sorry you only got three embies, but it's exciting that you had them all put back! Hopefully one (or maybe more) will implant.

Wishing you lots of luck   on the 2ww!

Clara xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Linda,

I can understand your concern. I have looked into this issue as well. I am not a medical expert but as far as I understand it using donor eggs will probably not make a difference because what happens is the body treats the embryo much like an infection and mounts all of its defences against it (regardless of whether the egg came from you or from a donor). The only way in which a donor egg would improve your chances is if the reason for your miscarriage were chromosomal. In other words something in the dna of the embryos didn't allow them to fully develop or implant. I would tell your clinic of your concerns as soon as poosible and see what they recommend. Sorry if I can't give you any thing more definate than that. As I said before  I am no expert. It may well be worth putting your questions to the girls on the 'immunology' thread as they are sure to know more.

All the best with your up and coming . We all know how hard it is so if you need to   or   we're all here.

Sasha


----------



## Jennifer

Just wrote a long post to everyone and then lost it  

RSMUM - Hope the 2ww is going to fly by for you - good luck  

Lisa - Hope you are feeling less stressed

Love to everyone else  

Jennifer xx


----------



## Bel

Hi RSMUM,

3 embies put back....that's great. I know that the 2ww is hard, but try to take things easy and make sure you are waited on hand,foot and finger!! We will all be keeping our fingers crossed for you!

Linda - seems to be that you do have a higher chance of conceiving with donor eggs,especially if you go by this thread. But I think that at the end of the day it is down to a lot of luck too. Which I wish you!!

Hi to eveyone else,

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

Has anyone got any info about Las Chapas hotel.  We have booked to stay there and I just found out about tripadvisor website - I have never read more damning reviews and am really worried now about our trip  

Ruth - I have emailed simon but not sure if he is checking his emails as you are away.  Help


----------



## crusoe

Hi 
I haven't stayed at Las Chapas but I see what you mean about the damming review. Remember though that is only the view of a few people and things might well have changed. I bet loads of people have stayed there and had a great time - they just haven't bothered to write review.
I'm sure Simon wouldn't have booked you in anywhere horrible. Relax I'm sure all will be fine.

Best wishes


----------



## Jennifer

Thats what I thought too but I can't stop worrying now    Some of the worst reviews are from last year so hopefully it will have changed.  Apparently it practically on a motorway though.


----------



## Rachel

Hi girls  

Jennifer - I am sure the hotel will be ok. Simon is answering emails as I have had a couple so you should hear soon. I have a feeling they're back at work tomorrow?   

RSMUM - Great news on the 3 embies! Good luck for your 2ww   I hope it doesn't drag for you  

Hi and lots of love to everyone on this exciting thread  

Well, Prostap is done and out of the way!! Hopefully I won't become evil woman!!   I am going to Scotland to visit family on Wed for a week. Dh said could i go for 2 weeks in case the Prostap really kicks in !!   I am happy to say that he was only joking! 

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Sasha B

RSMUM    for your  . Give you and your three precious embies plenty of pampering and tlc.

Sasha.


----------



## karen1

Hello everyone, can I join your board and be added to the list.  Im waiting to commence treatment at IVI Valencia with DE.  

I have been reading the posts over the last few months and think you are all such an inspiration.  This board is fantastic!  You all seem so supportive of each other.  People who havent had the terrible misfortune of being in this position try to understand but dont really.  Its so nice to have somewhere to come, where people really do understand.

Karen xx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Karen - Welcome to the Abroadies.  I am sure Tinks will add you to the list  
Do you have your dates yet ? Good Luck 

Jennifer xx


----------



## karen1

Hi Jennifer, 

Unfortunately we dont.  Am currently on the pill until the clinic tell me to take the injection to commence treatment.  The gave me 3 packets of pills so I hope I dont have to wait 3 months! Will email them next week and find out when Im likely to start.

I noticed you are going to Ceram.  I have emailed Ruth to find out further info as am in two minds whether to change clinics and have a donor allocated to me as opposed to being called 36 hours before and having to be at the clinic 36 hours later. (if that makes sense!) Do you know what the success rates are at Ceram?

Karen xx


----------



## chrissier

Welcome to abroadies Karen and good luck

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## chrissier

The last I heard the success rates were about 52%

Chrissie


----------



## Jennifer

Karen - I think the pg rate is just under 60%.  And you get allocated a donor before you start on any drugs and get your dates weeks in advance.  we have had 2 months to organise everything which is much less stressful.

Hi Chrissie


----------



## karen1

Jennifer, can I ask what the cost is?

Thanks 

Karen xx


----------



## Jennifer

Karen - I have IM'd you


----------



## karen1

Jennifer, thank you for the info. 
Do you have to go to Spain for the initial consultation?  
Sorry for so many questions.  Its really hard to make a decision when there are so many clinics out there.

Karen xx


----------



## Jennifer

There are two ways you can do it.  Either go for a week and do the whole lot together.  OR go for initial consultation then back for a shorter stay for ET.  I think !  if you want to get in touch with Ruth when she is back from holiday her address is [email protected]

I hate flying so one trip is enough for me


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone...sorry for my absence  

I am back and ready for you all now!!

Just wanted to say I know Natt dosent post here much but her waters have broken so our next abroadie baby is on its way!!

Good luck natt and DH xxx


----------



## bluebell

RSMUM,  Congratulations on your 3 embies.     Will be thinking of you on your  .  I can relate to how you must have been disappointed with only 3 embies, because we all want everything to go perfectly.  We had 7 embies, but only 3 of them were good enough to put back, so one is now a frostie, but as Dr Sanchez said to us on the day, it is the quality of the embies that you do have that is the most important !!! Three put back gives you the best chance.  Glad everything went smoothly for you with the accommodation etc.  You take extra care of yourself now.  Will be thinking about you lots.

Karen, welcome to the abroadies !  Good luck with whatever you choose. Just to say, the 36 hours notice is a pain, but you do get to know roughly when it is coming and so it's not impossible to organise, so if for other reasons you would prefer to go to another clinic than Ceram, then I wouldn't let the 36 hours put you off.  Every clinic has its advantages and disadvantages.  I suppose it depends where you live, but even from the wilds of Scotland we managed to get to Barcelona for a Sunday morning appointment that we found out about on the Friday night !  

Jennifer, so sorry you are having hotel hassles.  I would say as well that I'm sure Ruth's husband wouldn't book you into a real dive, and I am also sure that Ruth would happily talk to you to reassure you that the hotel is OK.  It is so hard isn't it, when you are so focussed on treatment that there isn't the room in your life for extra worries !

Tinks, pass on our congrats to Natt.

As for me, I am having real hassle trying to sort out screening for Downs Syndrome.  It is worth mentioning to you all here that Downs screening is slightly more complicated for us IVF people, particularly if we have had donor eggs. This is becuase the normal blood test that they do as an initial screen tends to get skewed results for us because of our higher levels of HCG, so that it may throw us artificially into the high risk category.  My NHS unit then said that the option then would be to have amniocentesis, but this (albeit very accurate test for Downs) has a 1 in 100 to 1 in 200 risk of miscarriage, something none of us want I'm sure when we've already been through so much with our treatment.  However, there is another test called the nuchal scan which basically measures the width of a layer of fluid between two layers of skin on the back of the fetus's neck (nuchal fold).   This test needs to be done between 11 and 13 weeks (up to 13 weeks and 6 days).  I have only just found out about this test, and I am 13 weeks and 1 day, so I have had to really rush to get an appointment.  Most of you perhaps already know of this issue, but I just wanted to mention it because I now know that many areas of the UK don't even mention it to 'patients'. Another slight complication is that IVF fetuses tend to be slightly bigger than 'normal' ones, so that the fold of skin can tend to disappear earlier than normally, so that the window of testing opportunity may be even smaller.  I am having my nuchal scan tomorrow but it may already be too late, in which case I am stuck with the amniocentesis decision.   The nuchal scan isn't as accurate as amnio, but has no risk for the fetus.  Sorry if you know about all this, but I just wanted to warn those who don't !!

Love to eveyone,
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Bluebell - I thought they did a nuchal scan now as standard.  I will have to remember to make sure we get one, if we ever get to that stage.

Good Luck Natt xx


----------



## bluebell

It depends which part of the UK you are in.  Some areas are terrible, e.g. Edinburgh (not my area), they only get a 12 weeks booking in scan and then no 20 week scan and no other scans at all unless there is a problem !  In my area, you get a 12 and a 20 week scan, but they only discuss nuchals if you mention it to them.  Otherwise they keep their gobs shut.  I would have had to go private (£200 in a clinic in Edinburgh), but I pleaded with my unit as I need it urgently and they buckled and I am getting it on the NHS.  I wouldn't have done otherwise.
Bluebellxx


----------



## Bel

Bluebelle,

Wow...I hadn't even thought about the testing being different for us. It has definately made me think and If we get that far, it would be something we would plan on doing. Thanks for the information. It's worth knowing and remebering. I really hope that you don't have to go down the amnio route. Fingers crossed for 'Shrimps' scan. Will be thinking of you.

Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

Me either - you assume once you are pg, it will be all the same as a normal pg.


----------



## Newday

Hi all,

I've been thinking about the nucal fold test it was at this scan last time I found out our babay had died.

They work the risk out according to the age of the mother (42 for me) but of course if you have DE then the mother is the age of the donor (29). So don't know how accurate it is.

I've finally been to the GOP today to get some antibiotics for this bug as it didn't appear to be clearing up and theres only so much time you can spend on the loo.(TMI)

I go for my blood test tomorrow 2 weeks tomorrow we fly out to Spain getting very apprehensive now.

Still have to try and keep calm about it all easier siad than done.

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## chrissier

Dear Dawn

I hope you don't mind me asking, but how long after your injection did AF start?  Trying to calculate when mine will start.  I think I will be in Cornwall on hols so it could be difficult to get a blood test.  I hope the pains you were having after the prostap have disappeared and you are feeling a lot better.  Also hope the bug clears up quickly. 

Sorry if the mention of the scan brings back unhappy memories, it must have been a terrible time for you.  I have never heard of this before.  I assume it is non-invasive and doesn't involve having needles put in or anything?

Love, Chrissie xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, sorry you still have the bug.  You must be feeling exhausted !  I'm sorry to bring back sad memories with talking about nuchals.  This whole business is so painful isn't it.  Hope the antibiotics work.

When are you off to Cornwall, Chrissie ?  I think we have all been there from FF this year !!!

Bluebell xx


----------



## Sasha B

Chrissie, have a great time in cornwall. Which part are you going to? At one point I thought I might be in Cornwall at the end of my 2ww back in June, so did some enquiring. If you are near a city like Flamouth or Plymouth you can go down to the hospital and have bloods done there. They will then send the results onto your G.P. They seemed pretty accomodating. 

Sasha.


----------



## bluebell

Chrissie,
I had 2 blood tests done down there .. ie one in Devon and one in Cornwall.  I just went to the nearest GP surgeries (Ashburton and Portscatho).  As Sasha says there are ACUs in Exmouth and Plymouth.  They were very helpful when I spoke to them and would have scanned me if necessary.  You can find them both easily on the internet.
Bluebellxx


----------



## chrissier

Hi girls

Thanks for the advice.  I'm off to Cornwall on Saturday.  Spending 2 days in Liskeard where I have a concert (in case you haven't guessed from my picture I'm a singer!), then we're off to St Ives until Friday.  Will be really glad to have a break after a very hectic period.  Can finally relax when we get to St Ives, hope the weather holds out.

Hope I'm not speaking too soon, but so far feel really well following the Prostap injection (touch wood)!

Love, Chrissie xxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Message from Ruth to all Ceram Girls

Hi everyone

I spoke to Ruth this evening and she has asked me to let you all know that she is in Cornwall for another week and will not be back in Spain until next Sunday and will be back at the clinic on the Tuesday. The place she is staying has no internet access so whilst she will check messages if she can, please do not worry if there is a delay in her getting back to you.

Love to everyone
Jennifer xx


----------



## Lobs

Hi Bluebelle
Thanks so much for the info on the clinic in Barcelona. Its helped loads.
Still finding it difficult to get replies to my emails there though!  
Sorry this is a short post but trying to catch up with work before we go on holiday!! Good luck with the scan - hope it not too stressfull.

Sorry to hear you're dissappointed RSMUM about only having 3 em's - fingers crossed at least on will implant. x 

Hi to everyone else - you really are a great bunch & full of info!! The support is amazing.
Love Lobs
xx


----------



## chrissier

Dear RSMUM

My sister only had 3 embryos and was also disappointed.  They put back 2 and left the other one to develop.  However they decided it was not good enough to freeze so she was very upset.  As a result she now has a beautiful baby boy!  You just never know in this game.  You can have loads of eggs and not get pregnant.

All the best for the two week wait and hope you have a happy outcome!

Love, Chrissie


----------



## Lisa

new home ladies xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;board=119.0


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
                 

Abroadie Babies  
*Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04, 
tinks78,Dubai fertility centre, ICSI,Baby Girl born 24/06/05  
NattKatt, AUS, ICSI/IVF, Baby Girl born 

  Expecting Abroadies  

MARTEEN, Spain, D/E, Edd 05/09/05 ,   
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, Edd 18/11/05,  
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd 15/11/05   
KathyC, Instute Marques,IVF/DE,Edd 30/10/05   ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev,? DE, Edd 02/12/05 ,   
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, DE, EDD,  
lix , Dubai fertility centre, ICSI    
Salbal, Moscow , IVF/ DE   
Alfonso, IVI Barcelona , de EDD?   

Abroadies in waiting 

 GOOD LUCK LADIES? ​
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, 3 onboard testing 18th August 

Abroadie crew  
suey Ceram Spain Icsi/DE ec 23rd august 
AlmaMay hammersmith ICSI September 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , ,
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , , 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain , DE, September ,  ,
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, ec ? september 15th 
Nicola anne, ceram spain , DE , sept 12/13th ec ,
Chrisier , Ceram, de , app 21st july ? ec 29 august 
Rachel Ceram ec 1st september? 
holly667 Ceram DE/ICSI ? october 
crusoe ceram ec 1st september 
roze ivi Barcelona , de july , downregging 
hunt Ceram , DE , september 
Dawnguzz Ceram TX?? August 
ANGEK IM Barcelona donor found 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor  
Andream, lister 
Sasha B, Poland FET 7th sept 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE  
inspired spain ? clinic? DE 
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , ec 01/09 
Mitch1 altra Vita DE August  
earthe kitt Ceram DE/DS September 



AWAITING UPDATES ?  
Alice Helyar,USA,IVF, d/s/IUI?/IVF, start Feb , 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb 
Lizzie, Brussels, ICSI, August , 
fin, cornells NY,? tx , Starting May 5th  ,
Tracker, Valencia IVI , ED ,? test date 6th May , ,

Let me know of any updates (VIA IM PLEASE)

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

Message from Ruth to all Ceram Girls

Hi everyone

I spoke to Ruth this evening and she has asked me to let you all know that she is in Cornwall for another week and will not be back in Spain until next Sunday and will be back at the clinic on the Tuesday. The place she is staying has no internet access so whilst she will check messages if she can, please do not worry if there is a delay in her getting back to you.

For anyone who didn't see this on the previous boards 

Cool List Lisa


----------



## Lisa

thanks Jennifer xxx

I shoulda thought to have moved that!!!

hello to everyone else...

good luck to all you iminent cyclers...

rsmum... sending you     

hope everyone else is ok...

ruth have a look in my gallery and you will see charlotte in something familiar!!

love to you all xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello all,
Just to let you know we went for the nuchal scan today.  We won't get the results until probably Friday.  I also asked the doctor to look at the bleeding issue, and she had a good look and concluded that what has been causing the bleeding is a failed twin, with an anembryonic sac.  She said that the bleeding will probably continue therefore for quite a while, as the empty sac gradually (hopefully) disappears.  When I asked how much of a problem it might be she said "well, you are still threatening (miscarriage), so I can't give you any guarantees, but most people with this situation do fine". As usual DH came away all relaxed and reassured, whereas I feel shellshocked and scared.  I had hoped that today would reveal that the bleeding had stopped and that all is now normal.  I just don't seem to be very good at managing the worry.  Tried to go for an aromatherapy massage last w/e, but found out that it's not recommended in the 1st trimester.  

Sorry big 'me post'.  Needed to get it off my chest to my FF buddies.  It was so hard because there was shrimpy, now 8cm long head to bum, waving at us, and I couldn't relax enough to fully enjoy it.
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

bluebell ((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) to you honey....

I wish I could do more.....

I hope that in time you will be able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy... dh's have a way of just carrying it on.... I call it the cave man instinct...I was also told to stay away from a full body massage however was told that an dindian head massage is ok, as long as they use certain oils... i have to say i found it thoroughly relaxing... 
love to you and shrimp xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all

been for blood test this morning so just waiting to here when to start the tablets.

Antibiotics have kicked in and things are much better.

Chrisser- I went for prostrap 31.7. stopped pill 4.8. and period started 7.8. bang on when Ruth said it would start.

It's all getting very busy on here ordered Euros yeaterday for compensation and spends.

Found out to day one of our sixth formers died in the blast in Egypt /parents OK day before his 18th birthday terrible.

Anyway must go bye for now

Dawn


----------



## Lisa

dawn xxx OMG how awfull his parents must be beside themselves with grief.

glad things are better for you xxx


----------



## Lisa

hey crusoe xxx

have added you to the list xxx

Rachel xxx you and crusoe have ec the same day is thsi another ceram meet up I see!!

still waiting an update from Natt!! will let you know


----------



## Sasha B

Bluebell - Sending you a big  . You little one has come this far and that alone proves his / her strength. I can't imagine how worrying it must be for you but the doctor's words did sound hopeful.

Tinks - Sorry, I must have updated you with the wrong info. I go to Warsaw, Poland for my 1st consultation on the 7th of September. Then I'll be having a fresh ICSI / DE cycle in October or November. Hope you, dh and Charlotte are well. A pitty you don't live nearby other wise I'd come round for a cuddle (with Charlotte).

Love Sasha.


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone have been watching you all from afar

RSmum hope all goes well for you I will be thinking of you lots and sending loads of positive energy your way!!!!

Sasha good to see you are ok and taking life in your stride

Jennifer so glad to see you will be having treatment soon you have waited a long time

Tinks Charlotte is so sweet I have just looked at her pics

Bluebell glad things are ok for you although I can see it has been a stressful time you hang in there girlfriend

Hello to everyone else on the thred

We are still waiting for results before we decide what to do next. The longer I leave it the less inclined i ma to do it all again but I know once I get a date I will be rareing to go

Take care all particularly you ladies with those embies or babies on board

lots of love
andrea


----------



## Sasha B

Jennifer,

Thanks so much. I did it!

Sasha


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Andrea - Good to see you back 

Sasha - Nice Ticker 

Hi to everyone


----------



## Mitch1

Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted for a while, it sounds like there are lots of good things happening. Sounds like Marbella is going to be overun!!
Need some advice from girls doing egg donation. I am due to be going over to AV in Moscow at the end of the month for ET.
I am currently waiting for my period having been on estradiol for a month and cyclogest for about 10 days.
I stopped taking the estradiol and progesterone on Sunday and no period yet.... if it doesn't turn up by next Sunday then I am going to have to miss my ET this month and wait another month..
Since this is my first time at this, I'm not sure how likely/ unlikely it is that I won't start a period..... and the not knowing is driving me mad.
Before all this, I was on the pill for years so had a regular bleed, came off the pill in Feb, since then nothing (I am POF so to be expected). This HRT induced bleed would be my first.
Can anyone tell me how likely it is that I won't bleed and if so is it likely to be OK next month?
Any experiences would be much appreciated as I'm not sure if I am worrying over nothing or not.

Thanks
Mitch x


----------



## bluebell

Hello Mitch,
It seems the protocol for different clinics is different, and mine was slightly different to yours.  However, it seems that other people on this board who's AF hasn't arrived have had a one off injection of Prostap to bring it on.  Sorry I don't have any more details of it, but I am sure someone who has will help.
Annoying eh, when you've been on the pill all those years with regular bleed, and just when you need it ......
Good luck and let us know how you get on  
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHYC FOR THURSDAY  

     ​
Lots of Love
Jennifer xx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Mitch

As Bluebell has said, we are all on different protocols depending on which clinic we are with.  It would seem there are two ways to bring on AF, either a one off shot of prostap which turns off your own hormones or a one off shot of progesterone which will also cause a period after a couple of days.  I had the same worries as you with no AF, but following my prostap shot on Friday, I finally started yesterday hooray!!

You will need to ask your clinic what you should do.  They should be keeping in close contact with you at this stage.  I am in almost daily contact with Ruth at Ceram and she gives me a blow by blow account of what I need to do so there is no confusion and no worry.  I would insist that your clinic do the same for you.  If you find you are not getting anywhere, you could always try your GP.  Mine has been very helpful.

GOOD LUCK!!!!

Chrissie


----------



## Mitch1

Thanks Chrissie and Bluebell for your advice, I have emailed my clinic re the prostrap and progesterone injections. THe clinic's position is that if AF does not arrive by Sunday then the treatment is delayed by one week. Will see what they say.

Thanks again.

Mitch x


----------



## nats210

Hi Mitch

Sorry I should have mentioned this on Monday.
I stop taking the HRT on a Tuesday morning & AF arrives on Saturday which is a similar pattern to what I had when on the pill.  Give your self another day & try & relax as this can delay it. It's murder I know all that knicker checking.

Hope she arrives in full force soon
nats
x


----------



## Sasha B

Oh girls, its been a bit of a down day for me today. First I met up with a freind for coffee this morning. She still has her dh and she has a lovely 1 year old whom she got pg with on the first try. She told me that they will try for no. 2 in the autumn. Oh, I wish it could be that straight forward for me. The I came home and had an e-mail waiting for me from one of the Polish clinics saying that they have decided not to take on my case    . Just gutted. Everytime things seem like they're looking up, another set back punches me in the face. I know its not the case, but on days like this it seems like the whole world is against me. 

Thanks for just being there and letting me unload. 

Sasha.


----------



## Rachel

Sasha 

Huge huge huge hugs sweetheart    You off load all you need to, that's what we're all here for  

Lots of love, Rachel xxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Sasha

So sorry to hear your news.  I know how hard it is when other people get pregnant so easily.  It really hurts.  Especially when they are insensitive about your position.  I assume one of the Polish clinics is still interested in helping you though, so there's still hope.  There's always a way round things if you keep persevering.  I'm sure you'll get there in the end.  

People who get children easily often don't realise what a precious gift they have unfortunately and they can take their ability to conceive for granted!!

Really feel for you
Lots of love

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Oh Sasha,
Feel for you soooooooo much.  I have had so many occasions like that.  You try so hard not to let the hurt show when you meet friends with kids, and put on a jolly, brave face, but then when you get home the tears really start to flow and you hit rock bottom.  So it was just terrible timing of Poland to send you that email then.  I take it that Warsaw are still fine and it was another clinic ?  Does the friend you met up with know what you are going through ? It seems a bit unfair of her to lay it on about planning to get pg again, even if you were being considerate enough to not show your pain.  People have no idea.  They don't mean any harm though I'm sure.
Wish I could hop on a plane and come down to give you a big hug.  As Chrissie says, you will find a way, and we will help you as much as we can.  Please offload any time.  I must admit I always feel awful  / embarrassed   when I do a 'me only' sad/worried post, but I am sure we all feel the same, and all feel that we want all of us to be as open and free to offload as much as we need.  Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help (researching on internet etc).
Lots and lots of love, 
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Sasha - I have just seen your news.  This is soooo unfair.  I wish there was something I could say to make things easier for you.  I can only send hugs and let you know I am thinking of you   

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx


----------



## Newday

Hi Sasha

sending you hugs  

It's just soooo hard sometimes isn't it.

Love Dawn


----------



## Bel

Hi Sasha,

I'm sooo sorry you've had a bad day. It's hard for all of us to cope with friends having children, but especially for you. I can't imagine how you feel and like Bluebelle I want to give you a big hug and tell you how strong you are and that I'm positive you will get there in the end. Your baby will then be the most precious....hang in there!

Bluebelle - Thinking of you and 'Shrimp' on Friday. I can't believe that they have only just picked up that it was a twin that was causing your bleeding. Shouldn't they have spotted this earlier? As usual you are extremely supportive to us all and I think that you deserve a 'Me' post as you put it!! You need to let it out sometimes and we're always here to listen! 

Kathy - Happy Birthday for tomorrow.

Andrea - Great to hear from you again. Glad you are well. 

Tinks - Photo's are great. She is beautiful!

Well, as for me, the nurse had a bit of trouble with my 'Prostap' injection on Monday. Three jabs later and a bit of a splatter I am hoping that all the drug went in. You know when you just think oh no...this is a sign of things to come and everyting is gonna go wrong. I know I'm over-reacting, but I am feeling a little tense at the moment. Hopefully this will pass soon,

Lots of love to everyone else,

Take Care,

Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Bel,
Thanks for your lovely words.  Fancy 'nursey' messing up your injection.  I know what you mean with the "is this a sign of things to come" feeling.  If it's any consolation, I had hundreds of those "is this a sign ?" moments in my last treatment, e.g. when the hotel we stayed in that was supposed to be lovely and peaceful was noisy and horrible (so we had to move), when there were various confusions with the drugs, when we couldn't get hold of drugs, when (because of the language barrier, hence misunderstanding instructions) I ended up following poor DH into the room where he had to give his sample, as I thought we were both going to our consultation, when it was so hot in Spain that the progesterone pessaries kept melting in my bag (and leaking out of me ...sorry tmi) etc, etc ,etc, etc.  But of course, these things, and your injection thing, won't have ANYTHING to do with the outcome of treatment ... they are all too minor.

Nevertheless, these things are all sent to test us at a time when we are feeling hypertense and hypersensitive ... we just don't need these hiccups !!  So I fully understand how you are feeling. You'll be on to the next stage soon !

You take care, and look after yourself.  

As for me, yes we are a bit annoyed that they didn't spot the failed twin before, but then we have already been pretty annoyed that we have not until now actually had an obstetrician looking at the screen and doing the scan.   Until now, it has been nurses, who have passed the info onto the doctors.  The obs doctor we saw on Tues had to have a really good look until she was sure, and I'm sure she wouldn't have spotted it by just looking at one still printed scan photo.  In fact, even she wouldn't have spotted it on the screen if I hadn't mentioned the bleeding and asked her to have a look.  It pays to push for attention.  We had to beg for the scan in the first place, and then I had to push her to look for the source of the bleeding.  It's amazing. I just hope now that the twin's sac disappears peacefully.

Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxxx  
PS Love the penguins Jennifer !


----------



## Sasha B

Hi all,

Feeling much calmer this morning. Sorry if I was too negative. I don't want to sound like a bitter person because I am not, but some days things just get too much to bear. Thanks for all your hugs. I don't know what I'd do without you girls. You're all stars!

Sasha.


----------



## bluebell

Sasha,
You WEREN'T being negative !!!!  You were just venting your frustrations, which is what this site is all about.  If we all politely said we felt fine when we didn't, there would be no point having the site !! As we have all said, you are our inspiration as one of the bravest, most positve people we know, but that doesn;t mean you have to feel you have to live up to that reputation all the time, and anyway, feeling sad and angry aren't negative reactions, they are necessary and all part of getting things out of your system. 
Here's to ranting and venting.  Let's all do more of it !!!! 
Big hugs,
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

I agree with Bluebell   Sasha, whenever you think you have resolved one issue, another comes along.  It is no wonder that you were feeling bad.  I am just amazed at your resilience.  Oh, and nobody thinks you are bitter !  Although you'd have every right to be.  Keep Strong 
Jennifer xx


----------



## chrissier

Hello everybody,

Well, I am now very well down regulated.  Got the result this morning so am now back on track!  Pleased to report no hot flushes and feeling fine.

My nurse also fumbled a bit with the prostap jab.  It comes in two separate bottles which have to be joined together and then the powder is mixed with the liquid.  She had to go and ask the doctor as she wasn't sure what to do with it.  It didn't exactly fill me with confidence.  However, she did show me the empty bottles to prove that it had all gone in!!!

Gosh you had a lot of niggles when you were in Spain Bluebell.  Changing your hotel is quite a major thing, that would have upset me a lot.  Thanks for the warning about the leaking progesterone pessaries.  Perhaps I'd better carry a cooling bag around with me as it will still be hot at end of month!  Still, you got a BFP and that's what counts.

Glad to hear you are feeling better Sasha.

Hope everyone else is in good spirits!

Love, Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all,

do any of you ladies ever go in the chat room? I was wondering if we could set up a live chat? It would be good to talk to you especially the ladies going to Ceram soon.

Any ideas of day and time?

I often go into the chat room but no one is in there.

Love to hear what you think

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Yes, that is my recommendation: take a cool bag for your medication and/or ask to put in the hotel fridge !  There are two types of pessary.  We had Cyclogest, which you get in the UK, which are much more waxy, and those are the ones that leak badly when you are hot.  I recommend you use sanitary towels as well, or else you will end up with an oil slick all over your trousers as I did !  The second type are the ones you get in Spain, which seem to be more of a capsule, and I don't think leak quite so much.  It said on the instructions of our Cyclogest that you are supposed to keep them at below 21 degrees (I think it was 21), so the cool bag is a good idea. I have a couple of really good small ones that I could lend anyone that needs them.  They are made of fabric but have a plastic cool baggy lining, so are easy to travel with. Send me a PM if you want to borrow them and I will send them.  One thing worth saying is that if the pessaries do leak (out of you) because you are hot, don't worry.  Apparently there is so much drug in there anyway that it doesn't matter if you lose loads.  I was really scared of that, but both Ruth and our clinic reassured me.

We actually had to change hotels twice, and had to move rooms in most of them. It is because of the 36 hours notice thing, so that when we phoned to try to book at such short notcie, we really struggled to get rooms.   We were relieved to escape to the Pyrennees for a few days after that.

LOL,
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## Lisa

Dawn I will ask Mr t if we can set up a weekly chat rom for you abroadies... maybe once a week would that be ok at a set time let me know if any of you are interested and I will see what can be done...


Sasha xxx my special abroadie buddy I wish you were close by too so I can give you a hug.. hey if your planning a trip again soon make it dubai hey!! I wish I could have some answers and some words that will help you but i know nothing I can do or say can take away any pain you might be feeling but please know that you are in my thoughts and I am sure i can say from me and teh rest of us here you are truley an inspiration, love to you honey xxx


----------



## alfonso

Hi Everyone 

Gosh, this thread is so busy now. It's hard for me to keep up as I can only pop in during my two days at work!!

Just to let you all know my scan went well on Tuesday. Two babies still there and growing well. I've got a hospital appointment tomorrow afternoon and then hopefully nuchal scan following week.  

Bluebell - I'm glad you've now been given a reason for the bleeding but think it's terrible it's taken this long for someone to pick up that you've had a disappearing twin.  (I've had an obstetrician each time I've had a scan at the Hammersmith hospital so it shows how standards of care vary throughout the country.  I guess London is a good place to be in for scans etc. Thanks for the info re the nuchal scan.  I wasnt sure what to expect. I had one for my little girl which was straightforward but I was expecting this to be rather more complicated. I didnt know about high HCG levels.  My twins are big for the dates too but hopefully I should get a nuchal by week 12.  Good luck with yours. I know how nerve-wracking this all is. I dont want an amnio as I will need to have two (one on each twin) and it pushes the risk of M/c up to 2% but dh may insist on it!!!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us over next couple of weeks.  

Sasha - so sorry you are feeling down and the polish clinic has turned you away and that your friend was so thoughtless. I'm sure if you keep being determined as I know you are you will get your precious baby in the end.  Good luck with the remaining clinic in Poland.  

RSMum - good luck with the 2WW.  Things have moved so quickly for you.  

Hello to Holly 667 and welcome to the board. 

Andream - Glad you're thinking again about more tx but understand that part of you wants to forget it all . I would be the same.  I'm sure as you say you will feel better once you get the tests out of the way and the ball rolling again. 

Dawnguzz - Awful news re the poor boy who died in Egypt. 

Bel - sorry you had a nightmare with your injection.  I'm sure it isnt an omen though I know I was very superstitious too around tx time. 

Lobs - sorry I have taken ages to reply to you.  Bluebell seems to have said most of it.  Carme (or is it Carmen, I could never tell) is very efficient and returned all my calls and emails promptly. I saw Dr Ballesteros when I went for my initial consultation and Dr Castillion did the embryo transfer. I found the staff there very efficient and friendly throughout the treatment (much warmer than the staff at the Hammersmith!)  I did have a bit of a wait while I was on the pill. My donor took ages to have her period so I was on the pill for 6 weeks so that was a bit worrying.  I kept thinking this meant she wouldnt be any good, but we had 15 embryos and seven were very good quality so I was wrong!  Let me know if you need any more info. In mad rush at moment cos at work and mega busy!!

Tinks - Loved Charlotte's pix...what a lovely baby!

Hello to everyone else.  Good luck to anyone nearing tx. Sorry if I've missed anyone out. 

Alfonso xxx


----------



## Mitch1

Hi to everyone, just to let you know AF arrived yesterday!!! Thanks for all your advice. Getting my day 3 bloods and scan done tomorrow and if all is well should be off to Moscow next weekend I think!!!!!

Sasha, hope you have made some progress finding a new clinic.
Alfonso, great news on the scan.

Hi to everyone else.

Mitch x


----------



## Jennifer

Great News Mitch !!!  You are on your way now hun


----------



## RSMUM

I just can't stop giggling at these penguins!! Sooo funny!  

Thanks Jennifer.

D x


----------



## Ruth

Just a quick post to let you know I fly back to Spain on Sunday afternoon and then normal service will resume!!!!
Would be really interested in the chat room thing as it is always empty when I go in!!!!!

Love and hugs to all,

Ruth


----------



## chrissier

Hello everyone

A last posting before I go off on holiday.  I would be interested in the chat room too.  Think it's a great idea.  

RSMUM  Good luck for your testing next week, I'll be thinking of you!!    

Hope everyone has a great week, won't have internet access but will catch up when I get back.

Loads of love
Chrissie xxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks!- have a great time! 
xx


----------



## Jennifer

Have a great time Chrissie xx

Love to everyone


----------



## Newday

Have a good holiday Chrisser.
I've been for an acupuncture session today will only get one in before going to Spain and one a week after as he is away inbetween. I had it for my last IVF cycles not sure if it helps but makes me feel better

Dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Chrissie, have a great time away. Hope you get lots of R & R.

Jennifer, not long now. I bet you're counting down the days and wishing they would go faster. I'm so glad that you are finally going to ceram. 

Mitch - You must be so excited about going to Moscow next week. That's come around really quickly as well.

Alfonso - Congrats on your  ! You must be thrilled.

Tinks - I'd love to come and visit you in Dubai one day, then I can get my cuddle with Charlotte! Hope you are well. In the meanime would love to join in the chat room ,if it is set up.

Love to everyone,

Sasha.


----------



## RSMUM

Hi everyone - feel ike I'm losing track of you all - things are moving quite quickly on this thread it seems. Sasha - how are you doing? I'm so sad you've had such a tough time recently, and you had that horrid day - how are things now?

Alfonso - brill news on the twinies!! You must be thrilled!

Now - how many of you are off to CERAM? A coach load it seems!Ruth is going to have her hands full - wish I could join you all for your meet-up - sounds like fun!HAve one for me -please!

Bluebell - I keep thinking of you - thanks for all your kind thoughts.

Tinks - how's life with the little cutie? She is truly gorgeous!

Mitch - wow !! - All the best!

Sorry I haven't mentioned everyone...bit frazzled this morning - got the " second week blues" too  - always happens ..can't imagine it working today but, you know, tomorrow is another story so just taking it as it comes..ha! Who am I kidding?! 

HAve a great weekend, all of you.  here today but not last night - we had a lantern parade through our local walled town -really magical! DD LOVED it!And so did I  

Love to all,

Deb x


----------



## tine

Hello everyone,
I'm off to Moscow next sat, scan went well yesterday and then suddenly its all go with dates etc.
Mad rush now booking flights and hotels, and sorting out my holiday at work I think Ive changed it 3 times now.
Talk about stressful was on the net for over 3 hours last night sorting out cheapest flights found one with British airways but wouldn't accept my card details so lost it, may be just us well with the strike that has been on, going with Swiss airline have to change at germany, which isn't good as my husband hates flying so should be fun, arrive in Moscow at 2 am.
Sasha, hope things sort themselves out with Clinics, Where do you live in Herts?
I live in Potters Bar.
Well must go and ring the dog minder now.
Love Linda xx


----------



## Newday

Hi all,
well it's Dawned (ha ha) on me this morning that we fly out to Ceram a week on Tuesday so starting to get a little nervous. Want it to work so much and really scared it won't DH is scared it will! He thinks at 50 he is too old to have another child, but when we lost the baby last Dec he was really gutted and took it very hard. I was very surprised at the time so I think what he is really worried about is how I will cope with things if it all goes pear shaped.

I have my in laws we us this weekend they know nothing about the treatment not even the MC I had last year. My MIL would disagree with us having children "too old" as she has quite bluntly told me before now. Oh what a shock it will be if it works. My Mum was 44 when she had me and for her it isn't an issue but DE would be so we haven't told her. She knows about the IVF but thats all. She is 86 and by the time we tell a child (if we do?) I think to be blunt she may no longer be with us. So we don't want to cause problems there is no need to create.

Sorry for rambling on!!!!

Does anyone fancy a chat on Monday night? If so suggested time bearing in mind the time difference if Ruth wants to join in.

What about 8pm - 9pm? People could drop in as and when they wanted to.....

Just let us know on your posts if you are interested.

Until Tinks can set up something more permanent.

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## Mitch1

Hi girls, can anyone (Ruth?) tell me what conditions our clinics are looking for on the day 2 or 3 scan and blood tests to give the go ahead for a treatment?

I was expecting to be going to Russia in the next couple of weeks for ET. I had my day 3 scan and blood tests for estradiol, LH and FSH done today and sent them to the clinic, who have advised me to start again on HRT and that my treatment will be delayed by 1 month - no explanation whatsoever.

I don't mind if there is a medical reason for this, but I have a feeling it might be due to some problem at their end  unconnected to my results.

Has this happened to anyone?
I am soooo disappointed I could tear my hair out!!! I'm now going to go throw myself off the wagon and drown in a vat of wine.

Linda, something I just thought of... at what milestone did you pay your 50% to AV? They haven't asked me to pay for anything yet and I am starting to think this may be connected.

Mitch x


----------



## Sasha B

Linda,

Sending you loads of   to take with you to Moscow. Hope all works out ok with the flights and that you have a stress free ET. To answer your question, I live in St Albans. Maybe when everything settles we could meet up sometime.

Take care,

Sasha x


----------



## tine

Dear Sasha,
Thankyou for your message, yes that would be good to meet sometime, I like St Albans.
Hope things soon happen for you are you trying any other clinics?
Do you meet with the Hertfordshire girls?
It so nice to chat to people in the same situation, you don't feel so alone.
Its going to be a mad rush this week, as we have visas also to sort out and haven't booked the hotel yet.
Speak soon,
Love Linda xx 
  .


----------



## nicola-anne

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all having a relaxing weekend, 

Jennifer I just wanted to find out when you are off to Ceram - have tried to find your dates in previous messages but I just can't keep up! 

Our estimated EC is 12th September at Ceram (Tinks - could you update my details? Thanks!), but given the 11th hour cancellation last time when we were all set to go in June I can't bring myself to book flights or hotels until literally the night before - nothing like adding to the stress but I just can't!!

If anyone has any super low cost hotel recommendations in Marbella could you let me know? Thanks.

Nicola-Anne


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Nicola-Anne - My dates are at the bottom of all my posts !!! Flying 14th Sept with ET 18th/19th depending on donor.  We are staying in Benalmadena which is nearby - It seems to be cheaper than Marbella - IM me if you want some info on places to stay and things to do..... I have done lots of homework !!!!!!!!  I am sure you can be confident enough to book your hotel, ceram have changed their protocol so I am sure it will not happen again hun xx  IM me anytime xx


----------



## Ruth

Hi everyone!!!
I'm back!! Got piles of washing and still in the midst of unpacking, (got lots of things in readiness for DD birthday in December and of course Christmas!!!)
Bracing myself for work tomorrow as I am expecting to have many layers to my desk, plus all the e-mails to download for the last 3 weeks!!!
Mitch, only thing I can think of is if the hormone levels weren't as low as they would like, that could delay treatment. If you want to IM the details to me I will have a look.
Looking forward to the deludge of you gals coming to see me!!!

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## Mitch1

Hi girls, Ruth have IM'd you with my hormone levels. Thanks for your help.

I feel so down now that it looks like I now have to choose between treatment in September and losing my money and holiday and treatment in October.
A couple of days ago I thought I would be in Russia this time next week!!

Who's got some good news?? - I definately need cheering up!

Mitch x


----------



## Jennifer

ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm - no news but look at my penguin avatar


----------



## bluebell

Mitch,
Just an idea, but where are you going in Greece ?  Maybe you could arrange to have the scan and blood test out there.  Even if you had to fly to Athens or Crete or somewhere for the day, it still might be better for you / cheaper than having to cancel your holiday.  Depending on where you are, I found the clinic in Crete very helpful when I was enquiring.  Maybe they would be very helpful with organising the arrangements.  It would be in their interests to help you out as it would be good for their reputation.  Maybe it would be all too much hassle, but might be worth checking out !
So sorry for you that you have all this trouble. You must feel so frustrated.  Hope you manage to find a solution.  How good is the English of the people at Eugenia ?  Could you phone them and ask for more detail about why you have been delayed ?  It might reassure you as to why they have made the decision and might restore your trust in them.
Another option ...... ignore my ideas if they are just not for you, but as you haven't paid anything yet, you could still change clinic and go to e.g. Ceram or one of the other Spanish ones.  Again, just an idea.. ignore if way off the mark !!
Thinking of you Mitch and best of luck.

As for me, I am off sick today as have been sick (probably stomach bug) and have a stinking headache and feel exhausted despite trying to sleep it off (slept until 1.00pm .. woke up about 15 mins ago !).  I hope shrimpy isn't affected (paranoid as usual !!).
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hope you feel better later Bluebell   Shrimpy will be fine !


----------



## Mitch1

Hi Bluebell,

No thanks for your suggestions, I had already thought about getting the tests on holiday, but it wouldn't have left me enough time when I got home to arrange the visas etc.

But I think we have found a solution.... I am going to extend my protocol so that I take HRT through to day 32. This hopefully will delay AF for a week until I am on my way home.

I have thought about changing clinics, however, I don't know why but I have a good feeling about the place.

Thanks Ruth for your personal mail, once I have my protocol agreed for my week delayed September transfer (does this sound like an okay approach to you?) I am going to question them about this some more.

Mitchx


----------



## bluebell

Mitch,
So pleased things are looking clearer for you now.   You are a very strong person, keeping focussed until you sorted it out.  Well done !!!  Hope it all runs smoothly now    

I got my nuchal results this morning ....and was relieved as we got a very good low result: 1 in 3,800 risk of Downs.  It will be even lower than this because of IVF blood results always giving a higher risk than it actually is.  I am so relieved    

Take care everyone.  There are so many of you going to Ceram soon that you could charter your own plane !!!!  It will be so nice for you to be there at the same time ..much less isolating (not that it would be anyway with Ruth there !)  

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hey Bluebell - Excellent news about the scan !  Really pleased for you.  Does this mean you might start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy now


----------



## Newday

Hi all

Bluebell pleased that the scan results came back good!

Now enjoy your pregnancy.

I go for my scan on Thursday all getting close now fly out next Tuesday.

Jebbifer how are you doing are you on the progynova yet?

I just want to get on with it all now....

Is anyone else having trouble with the board at the moment?

It takes ages to load up and I'm not getting it in it's usual format. Anyone else.

Hi to everyone else hope your all keeping well

Dawn


----------



## Jennifer

Are you on AOL Dawn - I know some people are having problems with them and FF atm.  Post a message on the Technical Support Board or read through some of the answers on there 

Dawn - WOW I can't believe you are flying a week today !!!!!  You must be sooo excited !

I am not on progynova yet, I think I start the first few days of Sept.  I am still on my usual HRT for now.

Hello everyone


----------



## Suey

Hi

Can I join in? (better late than never!) Have been keeping any eye on all the abroadies for a while but only just got round to posting.

I am off to Spain on Sunday!! We are going to Ceram and EC is expected to be 23 August.  I have had six ICSI cycles with my eggs - all with BFN.  Hoping it will be lucky 7 with a DE.  It has come round quickly - Ruth found us a donor very fast and everything is on track.  I have my scan on Thursday - so fingers crossed it will be okay.

I know there are a lot going to Ceram in September- Ruth is going to be v busy but I think I am going to be there a bit ahead of everyone else.

Anyway wishing everyone loads of luck     

Suey


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Sue - Welcome to the Abroadies   Dawn is going out on Tues next week so you will be there at the same time (if you are staying a week)  Good luck with the scan on Thursday and keep us posted !!!!! GOOD LUCK xx


----------



## Ruth

Mitch, the joy of being on HRT is that you can twiddle with dates so makes alot of sense!!!!
Hi to everyone else, welcome Suey!!
My desk looks like a paperstorm has been this way!!!

Ruth


----------



## bluebell

Poor Ruth.  Isn't there a nice open window nearby for a nice paper fountain !! Didn't mean it !  Did you manage to enjoy Cornwall ?

Suey, that's great news.  All the best.  Wish you'd joined earlier so we could have got this far with you !!

Dawn, nearly there !!!  How are you feeling ?

Jennifer... and how are you feeling ?  You are so generous with everyone else.  How are things for you ?

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Bluebell   How am I feeling ?       

That about sums it up   Its under a month till we go now


----------



## tine

Hello everyone
Going to Moscow on sat, flights booked but no visa yet.
My Husband broke our photocopier today and we had to copy the voucher 
to take to visa world, he has gone and bought another one today, nothing goes as plan, only 3 days to go.
With working as well trying to sort out everything its a headache.
Good luck to everyone
Mitch hope things are working out for you will let you know all about my trip:
)  Love Linda XXX


----------



## crusoe

Jennifer

You always sound so positive in your messages - how do you and everyone else manage it?

I alternate between between feeling very positive and feeling that everything that can go wrong will go wrong. I realise staying optimstic in all of this is very important but sometimes it is just SO hard to keep going day after day.
Now our trip to Spain is so close I feel a combination of relief that at least something will be happening soon and real nervousness about the outcome.

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Jennifer

Crusoe - I am only positive some of the time !!! Notice from my last post that sometimes i am soooooo scared   I think we all feel like that but not all of us are happy to post it   But we are all in this for the long hawl not the shorter gain !!!  Believe me, I have as many worries and doubts as everyone else !


----------



## Lisa

Hi everyone...

Ruth welcome back will email you some pictures later... thanks for posting the mag.. and the icckle shirt sooooooooooooooooo cute!! will email you pics later xxx

Bluebell fab news about your results xxx hope you are feeling better today xx

suey if you email me your excat details of tx I will add you to the list honey good luck to you xxx

jennifer wow time has really flown by hasnt it honey hope you are feeling  

everyone else I will catch up with you soon... good a poo'ey bum that needs urgent attention!! ( not mine) !! 

love to you all xxx


----------



## Jennifer

My ds came and gave me a big hug this morning (somewhat a rarity these days   ) and said "wow, soon you could be pregnant Mum"  awwwwwwwwwwwww, talk about tug at the heartstrings, I sooooo hope he is not disappointed.  He has always wanted a sibling (footballer ) since he was very young.


----------



## Newday

Hi Jennifer 

sorted out the AOl things thanks.

I go for scan tomorrow hope everything is OK and then in school for A'level results I always get very nervous the day before results come out. I will be in Spain when GCSE results come out having ET so will have something else to think about.

I up the prognova to 3 a day tomorrow and now have arranged everything for the trip just hope it doesn't get cancelled!!!

Looks like Suey and I will be out there at the same time her estimated dates are the same as me.

I just want to get it all over with now


Speak soon

dawn


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Dawn - I got your message !  Glad its sorted now 

Crikey, this is gonna be a really busy few weeks on this thread - So many of us going at the same sort of time


----------



## bluebell

Your DS sounds a star Jennifer.  Great news for Dawn and Suey that things are all set for you so soon.  

RSMUM.. thinking of you with your testing coming up.  I am sure we are all sending you loads and loads and loads of positive vibes and wishes and crossed fingers etc etc.  We will all be here for you whatever happens.              

LOL Bluebell xxxx


----------



## casey

hi girls 
just wondering if anyone has had any problems contacting IM in barcelona - ive sent 2x IM but had no reply - could this be coz of summer hols 
thanks caseyxxx


----------



## crusoe

Has anyone heard from Ruth today?
I have been expecting to hear from her about starting my drugs tomorrow, but I've had no reply which is very unlike Ruth.


----------



## Suey

Hi Everyone

Dawn -got your message - sent you a great long reply then the computer crashed before I pressed SEND - so I don't suppose you got it   I will try again.
Good luck for your scan tomorrow (same day as me)

Jennifer - love those penquins!!

Wishing everyone tons of luck

Suey


----------



## Jennifer

Dawn - It was lovely to 'meet' you in chat today, I have sent you an IM


----------



## Ruth

Crusoe,
If you want to IM me please do! With all these nick names I don't know who everyone is!!!

Ruth


----------



## Ange K

Casey - I've been speaking to IM today - I sent them and email and called them as I needed them quite urgently. Why don't you try calling - Frederique or Lurdana are really friendly.

Debs (RSMUM) - everything crossed for your result tomorrow....    

Hi to everyone else - this thread is so busy, i haven't had a chance to read through everyone's news yet.

Ange x


----------



## Andream

Debs good luck for tomorrow I am so wishing this happens for you

        
   

lots of love
andrea


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks so much for all your kind wishes - I am such a wreck tonight!!!   DH says he " has a good feeling about this one" whihc is lvoely - but he ALWAYS says that! Bless!  

Not sure if I'll get any sleep tonight but have ben on teh beach all day with DD so hope so..

will post as soon as I know..

Bluebell - now you're making ME cry!!!!  

Deb xx


----------



## RSMUM

Ha! sorry for the dreadful spelling - think my hands are shaking already!


----------



## Andream

that's fine you're allowed      
andrea


----------



## Clara Rose

Wishing you the very best of luck RSMUM!


----------



## Jennifer

Good Luck for testing on Thursday RSMUM   

Love
Jennifer xx


----------



## Rachel

Got it all crossed for you RSMUM 





































Good luck!  

Lots of love, Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Newday

Good Luck for tomorrow

Everything vrossed    

Dawn


----------



## Newday

Everything crossed even I'm as shakey as you!!

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Debs ... have been thinking about you all day !  Really wishing you all the best for tomorrow.  All your fertility friends are here for you !  Billions of crossed fingers that you will bring us good news.  DHs are often right !!!
Hope your night is OK and that you sleep well.  
Lots of love and big hugs,  
Bluebellxxxxx


----------



## tine

Dear Debs,

Good luck tomoorw,everthing crossed for you.
Love Linda


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Deb - Thinking of you today. Everything crossed!!

I have been looking in on you all but work has been extra hectic and I have also been on a couple of hen weekends, which are great but tiring!!! Getting too old for it all!!

Bluebelle - I was soo pleased to hear your test was okay. What a relief this must be for you.

Hi to all the CERAM girlies. I start my Progynova on Friday and we fly out on the 31/8. Can't wait!!

Tinks - Hope you are okay. Charlotte is a beauty!

Ruth - Hope you haven't disappeared under your paperwork yet!!! See you in a couple of weeks!!

Love to everyone,

Bel,x


----------



## Mitch1

Good luck RSMUMM.

Hi to everyone else.

Mitch x


----------



## Jennifer

Just popped by to check on any news from RSMUM !  I have got everything X'd !!!


----------



## Ange K

come on Debs..... you're keeping us in suspense......!


----------



## Lisa

Dear RSMUM 

Good luck today honey xxx

fingers crossed over here in the middle east!!


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks for all your kind thought but it was a definite NEGATIVE this morning - gutted as you can imagine..

Deb xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

I am so, so sorry honey   
ven more hugs coming your way.

Ruth


----------



## Ange K

Debs - this is very upsetting news  

I'm so sorry ((((((hugs))))))

Ange x


----------



## Newday

Debs

so sorry to hear your news 

Look after yourelf and Dh

Dawnx


----------



## Jennifer

Debs - I am so sad to hear your news   Take care and remember we are all here for you xx


----------



## Lisa

dearest debs 
so sorry to hear your news   

many hugs from me xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Debs,

Sending a big  . So sorry   . We're all here for you.

love,

Sasha.


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
                 

Abroadie Babies  
*Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04, 
tinks78,Dubai fertility centre, ICSI,Baby Girl born 24/06/05  
NattKatt, AUS, ICSI/IVF, Baby Girl born 

  Expecting Abroadies  

MARTEEN, Spain, D/E, Edd 05/09/05 ,   
Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, Edd 18/11/05,  
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd 15/11/05   
KathyC, Instute Marques,IVF/DE,Edd 30/10/05   ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev,? DE, Edd 02/12/05 ,   
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, DE, EDD,  
lix , Dubai fertility centre, ICSI    
Salbal, Moscow , IVF/ DE   
Alfonso, IVI Barcelona , de EDD?   

Abroadies in waiting 

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
Abroadie crew  
suey Ceram Spain Icsi/DE ec 23rd august 
AlmaMay hammersmith ICSI September 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , ,
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , , 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain , DE, September ,  ,
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, ec ? september 15th 
Nicola anne, ceram spain , DE , sept 12/13th ec ,
Chrisier , Ceram, de , app 21st july ? ec 29 august 
Rachel Ceram ec 1st september? 
holly667 Ceram DE/ICSI ? october  
crusoe ceram ec 1st september 
roze ivi Barcelona , de july , downregging 
hunt Ceram , DE , september 
Dawnguzz Ceram TX?? August 
ANGEK IM Barcelona donor found 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor  
Andream, lister 
Sasha B, Poland initial consultation 7th september 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE  
inspired spain ? clinic? DE 
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , ec 01/09 
Mitch1 altra Vita DE August  
earthe kitt Ceram DE/DS September  
nugs Ceram awaiting donor 



AWAITING UPDATES ?  
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, 
Alice Helyar,USA,IVF, d/s/IUI?/IVF, start Feb , 
Sushi, Leuven Belgium, ICSI, starting Feb 
Lizzie, Brussels, ICSI, August , 
fin, cornells NY,? tx , Starting May 5th  ,
Tracker, Valencia IVI , ED ,? test date 6th May , ,

Let me know of any updates (VIA IM PLEASE)

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Lisa

New home ......................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35069.0

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

hello everyone xxx

special hugs to you debs ( RSMUM)  

Ruth welcome back.... will catch up with you when you arent so busy... !! 

Goo dluck everyone and as alway IM me any updates 

wishing your dreams come true xxx


----------



## Rachel

Dear RSMUM

I am so so sorry to read your news sweetheart   

Take care

Lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Bel

Deb,

So sorry. Sending you a big hug,

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## Newday

Hi all

been for scan this morning lining 7.4mm (good?) I have a cyst but have been told it's not a proble. Ruth said everything looks OK but I am a bit sore. He really pushed his "probe" around I certainly know about it.

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## Clara Rose

So sorry to hear about your news RSMUM.


----------



## Andream

Debs I am so so sorry to hear your news you take care lovely 
andreax


----------



## bluebell

Deb,
I am so, so, so sad for you.  I just got in after a day away, and the first thing I did was put the computer on to find out your news.  Most of us here in this site know how hard it hits to get a BFN.  Please give yourself and DH a massive hug from me.  Words just can't express how we all feel for you, I'm sure.  I hope you take care of yourselves over the next few days, and give yourself as many treats as possible.
Lots and lots of love from your chum, Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Hello everybody,

Just got back from hols.

So sorry to hear your news RSMUM, words are not enough, but you are in all of our thoughts.

Bluebell, so happy for you.  I hope the bleeding has now stopped and you are feeling more relaxed.

Dawn, not long to go now.  Only a few days til you fly out!!  Hope you are feeling OK and not too worried.  How are you getting on with the Progynova?  I started mine on Tuesday and feel fine apart from breast tenderness.  Is anyone else experiencing that?

Hello to all the new abroadies.  Will write again properly when I have unpacked and settled in again.  Will be packing again for Spain next week as we fly out a week on Sunday!!

Lots and lots of love to everyone, have missed you all.

Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi all,

Finally figured out how to upload pics into my album. You can see what I look like (hope the shock isn't too great  ) and there are also pics of my two lovely cuddle bugs.

Sasha.

p.s. Chrissie, welcome back.


----------



## Jennifer

Hey Sasha - Lovely to "meet you !"

Hi to eveyone else 

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## Lisa

hello everyone xxx

just popping in to see whats happening...

welcome back Chrissie...

sasha nice to put a face to a name xxx

hope you all have a good weekend xxx

Lisa


----------



## Suey

Hello Everybody

Just checking in..  Had my scan and it was fine and the donor is responding as expected so it looks like we are off to Spain tomorrow!!

Dawn might see you there!!! and Chrissie hope all goes well for you - you are going out as we come back, I think. 

Wishing everybody loads of luck.

Will post again when we get back - got to get on with the packing now!!.

Suey


----------



## chrissier

Suey

Hi, hope everything goes well for you out there.  Is anyone else having breast discomfort, mine are killing?

Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Suey,

  for your trip to Spain. All the best.

Sasha


----------



## Lisa

suey good luck honey ....

who else is off this week?


----------



## chrissier

Hi Tinks

Dawn is off on Tuesday and I'm off on Sunday.  I think Rachel is going the day after I go.

Chrissie xxx


----------



## Lisa

so we have a very busy week then!!!!

good luck to you all.. 


let me know how you all got on xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all,
yes I'm off on Tuesday EC is that day.

Had scan last Thursday lining 7.4mm needs to be 8mm by next Thursday and I upped the progynova to 3 last week so it shouldn't be a problem.

Ruth rang last night said the donor has a good number of follicles so fingers crossed we get enough to freeze for an FET if needed.

The end of August seemed a long way away and now it's 2 days away a little anxious and scared but alos optimistic and hoping it works.

Will let you know how I get on

Love Dawn


----------



## roze

Hi, girls, good luck with ET's and scans.

I am down regging now for ET in September at IVI Barcelona, my second attempt and most likely my last.
I haven't seen a problem of this nature on the board, but I really hate the thought of the ET procedure itself as because I was nervous, I kept wanting to empty my bladder, before, during and after, essentially and it didnt help they were an hour late for my procedure.
This was I believe more psychological than physical.

If anyone has any advice on how to manage this I would appreciate it!

Regards,


----------



## Ruth

Roze, am assuming you have to have full bladder for ET by what you say, so completely understandable. We always do ET with empty bladder (different doc different policy!!) so unsure what to advise other than it won't matter to embies once they are in how many times you wee!!!

Ruth


----------



## Rachel

Hi girls 










Whoo! Its all happening isn't it!

Suey - Good luck for your trip tomorrow  

Dawn - Lots of love and luck for your trip on Tuesday  

Chrissie - Not long for you now either!!  

Safe journeys girls xxxx

Jennifer - You're such an inspiration sweetheart. You always sound so ubbeat and excited in your posts. Its lovely xxx

I fly out on Wed 31st August. Am very excited, nervous and everything all rolled in to one! Can't believe its nearly here. Its come around quite quickly now!

Lots of love to everyone 

Rachel xxx


----------



## chrissier

Can anyone tell me what the bubbles and blow burst are supposed to represent?

Chrissie xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Chrissie,

The plot thinkens... I still don't know what bubbles or blow bursts are but this link is very entertaining and left me  .

There is a whole thread about the bubble thing

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35079.msg416487#msg416487

Sasha.


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to wish Dawn all the best for Tuesday. We will all keep our fingers crossed for you!

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

Hiya

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.  

We are a bit disappointed because we just found out that we are actually sharing a donor   Earlier in the year (when dp cancelled our tx) we had a donor to ourselves but this time we are sharing.  Ruth assures us that we have just as good a chance but I can’t help but worry that half the eggs means half the chance ?

I know it is quality not quantity so fingers X’d we get some really good ones.

I can't believe how quickly the time is passing now especially with so many of us leaving for Spain over the coming weeks !!


Sasha - How are you doing now hun ?  I hope you are ok 

Rachel - Really not long for you now !!!  You must be so excited.

Dawn – Hope you are relaxed and looking forward to your trip 

Chrissie - Is your dd looking forward to another holiday   Hope your boobs are not so sore 

Roze - Hello   Welcome to the Abroadies   Good Luck with your cycle

Bluebell - How are you getting on hun ?

Ange - Hope things are ok with you 

Suey - Not sure if you will see this but hope it is all going well for you 

Hi to everyone else, Ruth, Lisa, AlmaMay, NicolaAnne, Earthe Kitt, Mitch, Crusoe, Holly and anyone else I might have forgotten 

Take Care everybody   

Love Jennifer xx


----------



## Rachel

Jennifer

Just tried to send you an IM but it says your inbox is full! 

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Jennifer

I have emptied it now !


----------



## Nats

Jenny

Heres a hug for you...... ..

I can only say that you still stand a fab chance but understand how you must be feeling!..

And here are some bubbles for you!

Natxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Thanks Nats !!!! I am fine honestly !!  DP is even more guilty about cancelling in March now


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all okay. 

Jennifer - I have just found out that we are sharing a donor this time too. But I'm sure it will be fine. We are all guaranteed at least 6 eggs each. Last time we weren't sharing and had 8. I think that we must all stay positive...that's what i keep telling myself!

Rachel - Not long now. We fly out on the 31/8 too. It's exciting and nerve racking all at the same time! ! week 2 days and counting!!

Dawn - Good luck tomorrow. We will all be thinking of you.

Bluebelle - How are you? Are you ready to get on this rollercoaster with me again?? You were a great support last time, can't believe we are going through it again already!!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all okay,

Bel,x


----------



## chrissier

Dear All

I am egg-sharing too.  I think it is Ceram policy as it means they can treat more people.  I think it may also have something to do with a shortage of blue eyed donors.

I'm a bit worried now as I have a low white blood count, which is a benign condition but when I saw my haemotologist today, she said that combined with POF could mean an immune problem.  It's not definite but it's a possibility.  I'm feeling all deflated now that my treatment won't be successful.  Does anyone know of anyone else with this problem who has gone on to achieve a successful pregnancy?

I shall be in Spain at the same time as Bel and Rachel so maybe we will bump into each other!

Safe journey tomorrow Dawn!

Love Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

[size=30pt]GOOD LUCK DAWN   

and have a good flight  [/size]​


----------



## Jennifer

I hope you get some answers soon Chrissie - It must be worrying but hopefully will have no impact on your tx :: Fingers X'd for you xx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Holly

I asked the same question today about donors compensation.  Apparently its something to do with spanish law so donor gets compensation from each couple.  I was hoping to save a bob or two   Its so expensive that any saving would have been a bonus.

When the clinic tells you about a donor, ask then if you are sharing.  Most clinics do share the eggs so there is enough to go around.  

I am new to all of this too and am always asking questions !!!

Ruth is good at getting back to you if you have any concerns 

Jennifer xx


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck for tomorrow Dawn!!!


----------



## Clara Rose

Best of luck to all the CERAM girls! Wishing you BFPs all round.  

I have more or less decided to go to CERAM myself, although it won't be for three or four months yet. I don't know how I'm going to stand the waiting! I'm really looking forward to hearing how you all get on.


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

I haven't been posting so much as I am having a week off work, so aven't been at my computer so much (I work from home).  So much going on !!!!

RSMUM, how are you ?    What have you been up to in the last few days ?

Dawn .... all the best for tomorrow.  Will have everything possible crossed for you.   

Re the issue of sharing eggs, I really think it is quality rather than quantity ! In my ICSI cycles with my own eggs, I consistently had loads .... a whole chicken factory full. ....often 15 or above, but never got a BFP, and always had poor fertilisation.  It's good eggs that matter, not loads of them.    

Bel !!!! I'm ready to roll with you all the way.  How are you feeling ?  You are such a calm person ... a real inspiration to me when we were TXing at the same time.  Really hoping all goes well for you.

Jennifer ....you are a star .. always posting and always so upbeat.  How's things for you ?

Chrissie, I've sent you a PM.

Rachel.. not long for you now too.  Blimey, what a busy month this is !

Oh, and about the full bladder thing and ET, I think it varies form clinic to clinic as to how full they want it (or as Ruth says, some don't want it full at all !!). Here in Scotland it didn't need to be that full, so I wasn't too uncomfortable for all my ICSIs, but in Spain, they wanted my bladder at exploding point (well, that's how it felt!)  It is pretty tough, and I felt a bit silly that TX seems like it is supposed to be a really moving and momentous occasion, and that was how DH was behaving, and the doctor was waving the pictures of the embryos at me that I was supposed to be admiring, and all I could think of was my bladder and how I DESPERATELY needed to 'go'    The only advice I have is that all we can do during TX is to grin and bear it.  At IVI they made me lie down for 15 mins after TX, and it was soooooo hard not to buckle and sneak into the ensuite loo.  All I can say is, after that wait, I think it was the best wee I've ever had in my life !

Anyway, lots of love to everyone.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

The suspense over the bubbles thing is driving me mad!!!    . I still don't know exactly how you get them or what they stand for. can anyone enlighten me?

Sasha


----------



## chrissier

I can only guess at this, but maybe you send bubbles to people you like, or to offer support to them if they are going through a hard time.

Chrissie xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Chrissie,

I have just figured out how to give people bubbles (not very technically minded as you can see).

Sasha x


----------



## Jennifer

Morning everyone    Hope everyone has better weather than we had yesterday.  It rained just about all day which is really unusual where we live.

The only people who know what the bubbles mean are Admin staff, not even sure if Mods know - some say they do and others say not - big wind up 

I have PMT this week   I don't see why I should get it as I have no hormones of my own.  You would think that with the measured dose of HRT that I would not suffer.  Anyway, I am feeling rubbish - didn't even wake up till really late this morning.

Still, on a brighter note, only 3 weeks tomorrow till we fly to Spain !  I can't wait  

Have a good day everyone

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Nats

Hey Jen

How comes you got -34 now?......

I will send you some bubbles!, cant have you with such a negative number.....and anyway if you have PMT I wouldnt want to get on the wrong side of you!!  

Natxx


----------



## Nats

Hang on...............do you know something we dont..


----------



## Jennifer

Hiya ! I wondered why too ! I think someone was bursting my bubbles for fun 

  

   This time in 3 weeks I will be in Spain


----------



## Nats

Crikey....the butterflies I have...
It feels like I am going with you!!  

I will be there in thought! 

xx


----------



## Jennifer

Cheers Nats - come with us - you can carry all the pineapple juice and brazil nuts


----------



## Nats

I have enough trouble carrying 2 mellons about!


----------



## chrissier

Hello girls

I'm off in 4 days.  Really excited now!!!!  

Chrissie


----------



## Jennifer

Wow Chrissie - You must be soooo excited.  Are you sleeping   Have you started packing yet ?  How is your dd - is she looking forward to going too ?


----------



## chrissier

Dear Jennifer

Thanks for your message.  I am just about sleeping, but am very excited.  My dd is really looking forward to it, it will be her second holiday this summer!!!  Just hope and pray it all works out, not at all looking forward to 2ww!  I'm also hoping that after the draught they are having we don't get caught in a flood as the heavens finally open over there!  It's amazing all the things that go through your mind, but I am looking forward to the trip.  Started packing again as soon as we got back from Cornwall so there wouldn't be too much to do at last minute.  It's unusual for me to have so much time on my hands, but I'm enjoying it.

My scan is on Friday at 7.30 am (aaagh!)

Love to all
Chrissie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

7.30 am phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.  Might as well sleep in the car in the car park


----------



## nugs

I wish everyone the best of luck with their treatments and was wondering if someone could add me to the abroadies thread listings.  I'm awaiting a donor from Ceram.
thanks Nugs


----------



## chrissier

The hospital is one and a half hours from where I live, so I am sleeping at my in-laws!

xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all.
heres a message from sunny Spain!!

Chrisser thanks for the advice re the hotel this was agood choice food is excellent.

Went to the clinic today endo is up to 10mm and the cyst has disappeared.

And the news on eggs

There were 14 of which 11 were suitable to use and of which 6 fertilised (double what I had with my own eggs so thats good).

Now it´s the waiting game have to see how they develop and will have some put back tomorrow or Thursday.

Chrisser you will leave before I get back so I hope all goes well.

Bye for now

dawn


----------



## Jennifer

Hey Dawn !  Great to hear from you with an update   14 eggs !  6 fertilising is fantastic - Good Luck with ET tomorrow or Thursday.

Chrissie - Thats not so bad then - still a faff though getting there for 7.30 !!!


----------



## Ange K

Dawn - fantastic news on the eggs - good luck for ET!

Chrissier - good luck for yours too - how exciting!

Ange x


----------



## Jennifer

[size=16pt]HAPPY BIRTHDAY SASHA    

   
Have a great day hun 

   [/size]​
Lots of Love
Jennifer xx


----------



## chrissier

Fantastic news about the eggs Dawn and glad the hotel is OK. Good luck for tomorrow!   

Happy Birthday Sasha, hope you enjoy the rest of the day!!!! 

Thanks for the messages everyone, just upped my dose of progynova today, can't believe it's all so close!!!

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn! Brill news! Soo exciting!Everything crossed for you..   

Happy B'day Sasha  

all the best to you all and may all our dreams come true..

xx


----------



## bluebell

So sorry for this tiny post everyone, but can't get to the computer much this week. 

FANTASTIC news Dawn .......6 embies is G R E A T !!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SASHA !!  Hope you have a lovely day.

CHRISSIE..........I am sooooooooooooooo excited for you, and thinking of you lots. 

Lots of love to everyone and I'll be back to my normal posting next week.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

just wanted to say xxx

SASHA ... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ... happy birthday to you..... happy birthday dear sasha happy birthday to you xxx


as its your birthday I am going to give you some BUBBLES xxx

Good luck to all the Ceram ladies xxx


----------



## Rachel

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SASHA 









Lots of love, Rachel xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Dawn

Great to hear from you sweetheart. Looking good. I shall keep it all crossed for you for the next few days












































Enjoy the sunshine   

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Dawn -Great news....6 embies wow!! 


Sasha - Happy Birthday. Hope you have a good day!!

lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## Ange K

Happy Birthday Sasha!!!! 

Ange x


----------



## alfonso

Hi everyone,

Having a really bad day technically. I've written two long messages and then lost each one.    So, will try again.

Dawn - Congratulations on the six embies and best of luck with ET. Is it today? Lots and lots of  

Best of luck also to everyone else heading out to Spain over next few days which I think is Chrissie, Jennifer, Suey and Holly.    

Roze - glad you've started tx with IVI B. Regarding the full bladder problem I had a problem with this. I arrived for my ET with a full bladder and then had to wait over an hour to be seen so had to empty it and fill it up again - twice!  I now know it only takes 4 paper cups of water to fill mine up so that's what i went in with and it all worked fine.  As Bluebell says that wee you have after ET is one of the best of your life!

Hello to Bluebell, RSMum, AlmaMay and welcome to Nugs. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. 

I had my nuchal scan on Monday and it all went fine. I now feel I can relax a bit and enjoy this pregnancy.  Phew...each scan felt like an exam!!!

Once again...lots and lots of luck to everyone heading to Spain or already there. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you. 

love, alfonso xxxx


----------



## alfonso

I knew I would miss something out!

Happy Birthday to SashaB. Guess what, it's my birthday tomorrow. What a small world!!!

 

Alfonso x


----------



## Jennifer

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALFONSO  

    

 Have a great day on Friday ​
Love
Jennifer xx


----------



## chrissier

Happy Birthday Alfonso!!!


----------



## Newday

Hi all, thanks for ALL the messages!!

had two emryos put back yesterday and as instructed am resting today.

Lovely and sunny here.

Fingers crossed now.

Love Dawn


----------



## Nats

Jenny......OMG.....19 days and counting.....

   

xxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Happy Birthday Alfonso   

Lots of love, Rachel xxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Can anyone tell me how to get the larger font.  I can't seem to find the right button to press?

Thanks
Chrissie


----------



## casey

Hello girls 
can I join you - I have a first appointment at IM Barcelona on 28/9/05 - hoping to have DE - IVF

Can anyone tell me what tests are required? - I think ive already had most of them done when undergoing previous tx except syphilis  and 'mycoplasma endometrial culture' - whatever that is  

thanks bye for now
CaseyX


----------



## Clara Rose

Happy Birthday Alfonso, and belated birthday wishes to Sasha. 

Best of luck with the 2ww, Dawn! 

I have a question - I have to have a hysteroscopy to have a polyp removed, but my local hospital charges £1500 for this. As I am planning to go to Spain, I am wondering if CERAM or IM Barcelona would be able to do it for me? And would I have to make an appointment specially for the hysteroscopy?

This infertility malarkey is driving me crazy! 

Clara


----------



## Sasha B

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALFONSO! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY.


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. It was a good one under the circumstancies. Hope you are all doing well. Love to all the ceram girls who are in Spain or about to go out. Ruth will be rushed off her feet! Not long now till Poland. Just hope that all goes smoothly.

lots of love,

Sasha x

p.s. Alfonso, glad the nuchal fold test went well. I hope you find you can relax now and ejoy the pregancy.


----------



## Newday

[/cHappy BirthDAY SAHASA.

I am keeoing an eye on you all even if I am in Spain.

Good to see so much chat/messages on the board.

Write when I get home

dawn


----------



## chrissier

Dear Clara Rose

Good luck having the polyp removed.  Can't you get it done on the NHS.  I had one removed on NHS and it was done quite quickly.  It was a few years ago and I haven't had any problems since.

Dawn, so pleased it has all gone well for you in Spain.  Sorry our trips won't coincide.

Good luck to Rachel and Bel who will be going out next week.

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Ange K

Hi girls

Happy birthday Alfonso!!   Good news on the nuchal scan! 

Dawn – gosh they’re in you now – this is the exciting bit!! Take care!

Casey – hi there – I had my first appt with IM back in July and took all my notes with me from the Lister Hospital where I’d had my previous treatments. The Chlamydia and mycroplasma thingy I had done at IM as I didn’t have any results for them over here. Good luck!

Clara – don’t know about your op but it’d be worth asking the clinics in Spain – I had to pay for a hydrosalpinx to be removed last year and that cost me £1500 – I couldn’t claim it on my insurance because it was to do with fertility – not happy – we spend so much money on all the tx we have, it’s the last thing I needed! It might be cheaper in Spain.

Chrissier – bet your dead excited now aren’t you?! Good luck for your trip.  

I’m getting very excited now – DH went back over to IM yesterday to give another sperm sample and it was perfect this time. I’m now on the patches and have my first scan on Tuesday – ET will be approx 7-10 days later so I’ll probably be booking our flights and hotel this time next week – keep getting butterflies!

Hi to Sasha, Debs, Jennifer, Bluebell, Rachel, Bel, Holly, Lisa, Suey, Roze, Ruth and everyone else I’ve missed. 

Have a good weekend!

Ange x


----------



## RSMUM

Ange - I'm soo excited for you - hope you get a great thick lining on Tuesday - will be thinking of you

Happy Belated B'day Alfonso - wonderful scan news - what a relief!and what a great b'day pressie for you.

Hi Casey - wondered where you'd got to - soo glad you've joined us!  I had my Chlamydia test done at IM but I'm not really sure about the mycroplasma thing - they sort of brushed my questions aside!  The doc at CARE was puzzled by it but IM didn't seem that bothered!  


Hi Clara - not sure about your op but know what you mean about all this stuff making you go loopy! I'm trying to get my head around what to do next.DH is very suspicious of all the immune stuff but I'm not so sure so am vaguely looking into it..I'm waiting to talk to the doc at IM to see what he says.

All the best to the CERAM girls! and special wishes to Dawn 

Hi Sasha - how are you doing? and Bluebell? Are you ok? 

Apologies  to anyone else I've missed too -this thread is getting huge!

Have a great weekend all of you.

Deb xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn - Great to hear from you in sunny Spain. Well done, relax and take care of your precious cargo. 

Almamay - Wishing you all the best for your up and coming tx. Please keep us posted.

Casey - Welcome. This is a great thread with the best bunch of girls.

Angek - Yey!!!! Not long now. Take care of yourself. Lots of pineapple juice!!!

Holly - Have a wonderful time in Spain. The clinics there are great.

Clara - Sorry that you have to have this polyp removed. Hope it all works out ok.

RSMUM - Sending you a  . It is never easy deciding what to do next. The immunology side of things might be able to help you. I'm pretty sure that IM will not treat you, but the also will not mind if you seek treament elsewhere if this is what you and dh decide you want to do. if you want anymore info on immunology testing, please feel free to IM me.

Love to everyone else  ,

Sasha x


----------



## Clara Rose

Thanks for the advice and good wishes regarding the hysteroscopy.  It's a pest that I have to have this done but there you go.

I have discovered that both IM Barcelona and IVI will do the hysteroscopy for only a fraction of the cost of my local hospital, so I'm going to make an appointment with one of them in the next few weeks. I'm very excited. Reading about everyone else's tx is making me very anxious to get started. Once I get the polyp removed it will be all-systems-go hopefully.

Best of luck to you all!

Clara x


----------



## shazzer

Could I join you

I may be on a donor cycle soon and have ben reading your board with interst. I went to see the lovley Ruth in July at Ceram about DE after 2 failed IVF attempts here in the UK. Have to make a decision over the wekend whether I try with my own old eggs again or choose De. I had made my mind up in after my trip that I would try IVf again as the chance of finding a donor with my colouring, blue eyes and blood group was going to be difficult and would depend on a lot of luck. So as I thought that option was not going to happen decided to book IVF myslef

Previous tx have been 9 eggs 7 fertilise and 7 eggs 5 fertilise and 3 grade 2 put back each time, but all bfn. FSH was 4.9 in May

But Ruth has found me that miracle donor and now I have a dilemma. I know no one can make the decision for me but for the people who have had DE how do you feel about it

I appreciate any information you can give me

Sharon


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi Sharon,

You know my story - like you I suffered a catastrophic loss and had multiple IF treatments to get pregnant, but nothing seemed to work. I have 'unexplained secondary infertility', all my bits are in good working order, low FSH, I respond to stims, I make eggs, they fertilise (even got 5 day blasts), but ................nothing, who knows why?

For me the decision to use DE was a cold and calculated one. The chances of my getting pregnant at my age with my eggs is around 5% (and lets not even get on to the genetic abnormality rates), but by using the eggs of a woman 10/15/20 years younger increased my odds to anything from 40 - 60%.

If I had the money (and emotional strength) for multiple tries with my own eggs I would have carried on for another three or four cycles before giving up the ghost, but the reality was that we did not, and I wanted a baby - simple as that.

Maybe if I had not had my son DE would have been a bigger deal for me, but yearnings to pass on my genetic inheritance have been fullfilled. We always had adopted relatives in the family, and my brother/SIL have adopted children, so maybe a family made up of people who are not all connected by their biology is not such a big deal for me.  And anyway, the babies are still the product of my DH.

I'm very excited at the prospect of having two new babies in the house - it's a bit like falling in love all over again, and to be honest the fact that a very kind stranger helped me out with a few vital cells at conception is not an issue. I have created their flesh, blood, bones, they are growing inside me and will suckle at my breast. Of course I am grateful to the donor, but these are my boys, my children, and they always will be.

You thought long and hard about this a couple of months ago. I remember your posts, you were very, very clear that you  wanted a last try with your own eggs, to reach closure, before going onto DE - why change your mind just because Ceram can find a donor? If they can find one now, they, or another clinic, can find one in a few months - if you need it.

If you are not 100% sure that DE is right for you at the moment you are taking a risk, what if you get pregnant on your first DE attempt - will you be thinking 'what if I had tried again with my own eggs?'.............There is nothing worse than regret.

Good luck on whatever you decide.

Joy


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi Sharon,

I agree with Joy and Holly...if you don't try again with your own eggs you might regret it later...BUT...for me the compatible donor at CERAM would be very tempting. It's a difficult decision for you.

I am going straight to IVF DE and I know it's the right decision for me. I was going to try IVF with my own eggs and I went for several initial appointments at clinics in London with good success rates. But I left each one feeling down and disillusioned. They kept going on about my age...as if I don't know that the success rates are not high for a 40 year old.   However I had to face facts that even after 3 attempts, I would only have a 27% chance of taking home a baby. And that's not good enough for me...especially at £2600 per attempt PLUS at least £1000 for drugs alone, not to mention the cost of accommodation, etc in London.

But then I clicked on the Abroadies thread here at FF and I knew at once that that was the road I was going to go down. Hearing about BFPs for 40+ women and a 60% chance of pregnancy per attempt was music to my ears. Having a genetic link to the baby is not important to me...I just want to be a Mum so very much. I really do not mind if I have a boy or a girl or even if it looks like me. I just long to hold my baby in my arms. At the moment I am trying to decide which clinic in Spain to go to...I have narrowed it down to IM Barca, IVI Barca or CERAM. Also, Spain is single-women friendly which is very welcome...you would not believe how many UK clinics will not treat single women. 

Oh gosh...sorry about the rambling. I am doing this completely on my own and it is so nice to have people to "talk" to.

Sharon, let us know how you get on. I wish you the best of luck ( ) watever you decide.

Love, Clara x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Sharon,

I just want to echo what everyone has said already. These decisions are so complicated, but you don't want to have any regerts. If you want to try with your own eggs first and it doesn't work then you can go down the DE route, but at least you know you have exhausted all other possiblitiles. Like Holly, I have no issues with DE partly because I have firsthand expereince of adoption (not that this is quite the same) and also because I have no other option due to my POF. I can imagine how the news of this perfect donor has thrown you and the age of the donor can make a difference to sucess rates, however, there is nothing to say that you may not be successful with your own eggs. From what I understand there are also no short fall of donors in Spain, so you wouldn't wait more than a couple of months to be matched. My advice is to discuss both senarios with Ruth and then go with the option that you feel is best for right now.

Welcome to our thread and please let us know how you get on.

Sasha x


----------



## Lisa

hi everyone...

been without pc for ages ... mine is presently on strike.. i am tempted to re boot it my way and that means with my size 6 stiletto boot    

anyways... have stolen my dh laptop to pop in and say hello... 

hope you are all ok ?

love and hugs 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Lisa

new home everyone xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35846.0


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
                 

Abroadie Babies  
*Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04, 
tinks78,Dubai fertility centre, ICSI,Baby Girl born 24/06/05  
NattKatt, AUS, ICSI/IVF, Baby Girl born 
MARTEEN, Spain, D/E, Baby Girl 

  Expecting Abroadies  

Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, Edd 18/11/05,  
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd 15/11/05   
KathyC, Instute Marques,IVF/DE,Edd 30/10/05   ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev,? DE, Edd 02/12/05 ,   
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, DE, EDD,  
lix , Dubai fertility centre, ICSI    
Salbal, Moscow , IVF/ DE   
Alfonso, IVI Barcelona , de EDD?   
suey Ceram Spain Icsi/DE  
Chrisier , Ceram, de ,   
Rachel Ceram  

Abroadies in waiting 
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE, testing sep 29th  

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
Abroadie crew  
Karen1 Altra Vita DE ET 9th October 
AlmaMay hammersmith ICSI September 
Andream, lister 
Sasha B, Poland initial consultation 7th september 
inspired spain ? clinic? DE 
Mitch1 altra Vita DE August  
earthe kitt Ceram EC 13/14th November 
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor  
nugs Ceram awaiting donor 
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , EC Nov 2nd 
hunt Ceram , DE , september 
Nicola anne, ceram spain DE , sept 12/13th ec 
Honestg AWAITING DETAILS 
holly667 Ceram DE/ICSI october 
crusoe ceram ec 1st september 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain DE, September ,  
AJ London IM Barcelona first appointment 27th DE 
Janny Ceram Spain ICSI OCT/NOV 

AWAITING UPDATES   
ANGEK IM Barcelona  
Dawnguzz Ceram TX??  
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, 
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
roze ivi Barcelona , de july , downregging 
KT1 Ukraine tx

bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE 

Let me know of any updates (VIA IM PLEASE)

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## bluebell

BLIMEY.. what a list !!
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi everyone

Just a quick update from me - I had my scan to check my lining this morning at Colchester.  Lining was 9mm !!!  
We have a week to go till ET so goodness knows what it will be by then !

I have to say I am quite glad I am not having tx at Colchester - I had no privacy to get undressed and they didn't offer me any tissues afterwards.  The receptionist was lovely though - very friendly.  Still it was only £125 compared with Bourn Halls £200.  I guess the privacy and tissues make up the extra £75   I think I will go back to Bourn if I need anything else doing.

Rachel - How is the 2ww for you hun - you are very quiet 

Hi to everyone else   

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Janny

Hi Bluebell - good to see someone else is out there this morning. I have been dipping in and out waiting for Chrissie's news all morning. Am on tenterhooks - god knows how I'll cope if / when its me on the 2ww! Am between cycles at the moment and its keeping me going seeing things moving on for all of you -  you must be getting really close to your 20 week scan now?  

All the best to everyone out there -

Janny 
ps. I made a brief appearance about 6 pages back but so much has happened since then don't be surprised if you can't remember me!


----------



## Lisa

Hi everyone xxx

janny xxx you arent forgotten honey, how are you feeling? there is a tx abroad chatroom open tonight from 7pm you should pop in there if you can, 

jennifer fantastic about your lining I am guessin  you will have a lovely 14mm lining for your embies xxx

bluebell the list is bluddy long trust me you try keeping it up to date!! love to you and / lobster shrimp xx

hoep everyone else is ok 

dont forget 7pm GMT in the tx abroad chatroom xxx


----------



## Jennifer

I will make it if I can but am trying to get everything organised.  We have to leave for the airport at 4am on Wednesday and I want to get everything sorted today so I can relax tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa

jennifer you must be so excited xxx

dont forget yoru toothbrush xxx

thinking of you honey ... you must be a complete bag of mixed emotions !! I am keeping everything crossed for you babes xxx


----------



## Janny

How exciting Jennifer! Its still really hot out here in Spain - I'm living in shorts and Tshirts, trousers in the evenings. I don't even know where my woolies are! It could rain at this time of year (but it very probably won't) - even if it does you still won't need a coat, just a brolly. Just thought it was worth saying all this, as my sister in law arrived in the middle of August with cardies and a fleece each ''just in case''! It takes some getting used to after the English climate - I'm not tired of it yet... 

Hope that saves you a bit of packing time and you'll be able to make the chat tonight. I'm hoping to be there but might struggle as its around the time my DH gets home from work and we eat. 

Hasta luego!

Jan x


----------



## Lisa

Hi Janny xxx

get a takeaway!! 

its hot there you should try living here!!

38 today with 90% humidity its a killer bring on winter the temps drop to around the 20's then!!


----------



## Jennifer

Thanks for the advice Janny - It all helps and you are right, I would have packed a fleece, warm jumper and raincoat etc !!! 

Just had reflexology to relax me and hopefully increase blood flow etc !  Well it all helps doesn't it


----------



## Bels

Hope you don't mind me popping in .... I just wanted to wish Jennifer Good Luck for the trip to Ceram!!

I have everything crossed for you hun xxx

Loads of Love .... Belinda xxx


----------



## chrissier

Hello everyone

Had my blood test done today, but won't get result til tomorrow.  I did another pee stick test this morning and got a stronger line.  

Good luck to Jennifer, I know you are going out to Ceram soon - you will be in good hands!!!

Fingers crossed for you Rachel for testing on Friday and Ange I think your test date is soon.

Went and bought a bumper size bra today as my boobs have already gone up 2 cup sizes!!!!

Thanks for all your good wishes.  It made me cry reading all the messages.

Lots of love
Chrissie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Suey

Just want to wish Jennifer lots of luck for your trip - hope it goes well.  I 'll be sending you positive vibes!!

How are you doing Ange and Rachel on the 2WW - is it going really slowly?

Sasha - glad things went well in Poland.  Let's hope you don't have long to wait.

Bluebell hope you and shrimpie are well!

Chrissie - Hope you are too busy celebrating to post here and let us know the official verdict!!  Thinking of you.

Love

Sueyxxx


----------



## Lisa

fantastic news Chrissie, so pleased for you cant wait to hear the official BFP!!! 

Suey how you doing honey? have you got a date for your scan?

dont forget Ruth will be in Chat with you all from 7 pm wish I could be there too


----------



## Suey

Hi Lisa

Yes - the scan is booked for 22.9 and I am pretty nervous!!!

Sueyxxx


----------



## bluebell

Chrissie .... great news about the stronger line.  Is it beginning to sink in yet ??  We're all good at making each other cry, aren't we !!!!    Looking forward to more good news form you tomorrow !!  Blimey, 2 bra sizes already ?  You'll have whoppers by the end !

Tinks ... 38 degrees ?  Do you spend the whole day in a bath of iced G'n'T to cope with it ? Shrimpy Lobster's heartbeat (and lots of kicking) heard loud and clear today at midwife drop in clinic. 

Jennifer ... you organised woman you !!!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy the packing and make the most of the fact that you're going somewhere hot !!!!  So excited for you.  How are you feeling ?

Suey, not long now until the scan.

Great news for you Holly .... another Ceram girl !

Hadn't forgotten you Janny.  Now there's no need to rub it in ... some of us live in arctic Scotland ! Actually, it's pretty warm today and I have some work I can do outside so about to go off into garden ! (but not 30 degrees !!!!).
Love to all,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

just popping by to say to jennifer  for your trip

Safe journey 

Love
suzie xx


----------



## Andream

Good luck for your trip Jennifer I know how much this means to you. I will be sending lots of positive vibes your way
love
andrea


----------



## nugs

Good luck Jenniferxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Nugs


----------



## Sasha B

Jennifer,

Hun, have a wonderful time!!!   I'm sure Ruth will take very good care of you. All our hopes and good wishes are with you for ET day!!! Looking forward to hearing all about those precious embies when you get back.

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

All the best of luck Jennifer!! Have a very succesful trip!   

Rsmum xx


----------



## Jennifer

Thank you all so much for your good wishes   It means such a lot to me 

I have to take my beloved dog to the kennels today   We have found a great one north of Ely, i bit of a hike to get there but its worth it.

I shall be back later to say a proper goodbye 

Jennifer xx xx xx


----------



## REC

Sorry to intrude but I just wanted to say GOOD LUCK to Jennifer...

Take care

Roz xx


----------



## Lou F ❁

GOOD LUCK Jennifer hop all goes well for u out there like the others have said am sure u will be well looked after.
take care
lol
lou x


----------



## Lisa

Suey xx fantastic 22nd will be here in no time cant waait to hear how many beans you have xxx

Jennifer xxx never good bye always see you later!! did you manage to get all packed?


Chrissie xxx looking forward to your official BFP !!!

hope everyone else is ok 

Rachel you alright honey havent heard much from you for ages!!


----------



## chrissier

Morning everybody

Got my official serum level this morning and it is 244 which Ruth says is fabulous!!!  I'm so relieved and happy.  Guess it's safe to move me up the board now Lisa!!!

Loads and loads of luck Jennifer for your trip to Spain.  Will be thinking about you lots.

Love to everyone
Chrissie xxxxxx    (I've been dying to do that)!


----------



## Janny

*FANTASTIC! Congratulations Chrissie*  I've been glued to my computer!

Jan x


----------



## RSMUM

Great news Chrissie! Fab!


----------



## Rachel

Fab news Chrissie!! So pleased for you sweetheart xxxx

Jennifer - GOOD LUCK for your trip to Ceram!! Looking forward to hearing lots of good news from you xxx          

Lisa - Still here!! Wishing it was test day!   Had  small amount of bleeding yesterday so was quite anxious but haven't had any today yet so fingers crossed! 

Love to everyone   

Rachel xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Excellent News Chrissie - I am so pleased for you hun   You must be over the moon 

Nice to be leaving for Ceram with such good news


----------



## chrissier

Rachel

I had a little bit of brownish showing a couple of days before I was due to test.  Freaked me out, but Ruth assured me it was implantation bleeding.  It's stopped now - could be a good sign.

  

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Lisa

yay chrissie will move you up the list now !!! my HSG was that excat amount to!! great news !!

Rachel glad to see you still wih us, try not to freak out to much, the 2ww is agony int it, I had bleedingall through my pregnancy it started from 10dpt and stopped at about 20 weeks loads of love to you honey xxx

catch you all later xxx


----------



## Janny

Sorry to be thick but what is dpt Lisa? Looked it up in the jargon thingy and its not there - which probably means its very obvious!  

Jan x


----------



## Ange K

Excellent news Chrissie!    Have you got a date for your scan yet? 

Jennifer - wishing you loads of luck for your trip!!    

Rachel - hang on in there - I'm keeping everything crossed for you. When do you test?    

Only a few days left for me.....this is agony!! Got loads of symptoms playing tricks on me - sore boobs, cramps, weeing loads but I know that it could easily be the Utrogestan pessaries....naughty things!      

Hi to everyone!

Ange x


----------



## Jennifer

I will be thinking of you Ange and Rachel while I am away - I will log on when I can - hotel has internet access apparently so fingers X'd I am not without you all for a whole week


----------



## earthe kitt

Great to see more ladies going for treatment - good luck to all on the 2ww and congrats to the recent BFP's - let's hope that this is the last childless Christmas for many of you and that next year you have the house decorated by early November and piles of pressies everywhere.
We went to Ceram last Tuesday (and again on Thurs as Dr B couldn't see us Tues).
Can't praise Simon enough for all his help in getting us somewhere to stay and picking us up etc. Highly recommend the Barcelo - it's out of town but very nice and relaxing. 
Hope those who spent time in the waiting room on both days and were exposed to my Sam weren't too put off the idea of motherhood - I'm told it gets better once he gets past 2. In response to the often asked question "no, I can't control the child he's a 2 year old - I can just about contain him"
We're looking to go for treatment (DE and DS) toward the end of this year or early next year, the delay is largely on my part as I am waiting for my boy to go into GOSH for heart surgery - we were told it should be sometime in late Sept or October so Ruth is looking toward the end of the year for us. I was hoping to have an attempt before I'm 42 (late October) but at the end of the day my boy and his heart are my first priority,  he's already had open heart surgery twice at 4 days old and 20 weeks old so we should be used to it by now - but it just gets worse. I wish I could take his place.
Anyway, Ruth re assures me that the extra few months won't make a difference to the overall success of any treatment.
Once again, congrats to the BFP's and commiserations to those who weren't successful this time - this is something else which doesn't get easier with each attempt isn't it?
Keeping an eye on you all and will update when I have any news
Jo


----------



## Lisa

Hi janny DPT = Days post transfer

catch up all soon xxx


----------



## bluebell

Rachel,
I had brown spotting a couple of days before testing too, and then, like Lisa, bleeding all the way thruogh 1st trimester (only just stopped !).  Bleeding doesn't mean BFN !

Jennifer...Bon voyage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ange, thinking of you ! Are you OKCing and OBCing ?  I am still doing both even now still !  Thinking of you lots.

Chrissie ..... Weeeyyyyyyyyyyy heeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyy !!

Enjoyed the chat room last night, even if it did get a bit out of hand !! You all made me laugh.  Thanks !

Bel, are you back yet ?  How did the holiday go ?

Love BLuebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ange K

Bluebell - you've totally lost me!!! What's OKCing and OBCing!!!


----------



## chrissier

I've been wondering that too?


Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

It came up ages ago .......obsessive knicker checking and obsessive breast checking !!!!  
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## chrissier

yes, I vaguely remember it now!!!  Somebody ought to compile a chart of abbreviations so that newcomers will understand the lingo!!!

Have been trying to estimate my EDD and I work it out to be 22 May 2006 - please correct me Ruth if I am mistaken.  Just bought my first pregnancy book and magazine - getting daring now!!!

Lots of love
Chrissie xxxxxx


----------



## Janny

There is one Chrissie. Link to it is in the introductions section - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120 - t took me weeks to find it and by then I'd guessed most things! Trouble is its not got everything in it.... but I do use it when I'm stuck.

Jan x


----------



## Rachel

Chrissie

This calculator shows your due date if you put in your egg collection (retieval) date.

http://www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm

Rachel xx


----------



## Suey

Chrissie -  Way to go!!!  So pleased for you - Now you have got the official verdict you can really celebrate!!!!  .  

Funny enough I had just been trying to work out my EDD and I came up with 16th May but not sure its right!!!

Your ahead of me with the book and mag and also the larger bra - wow - two sizes already!!  (I am a size F before being pregnant so I hope mine don't do that - I''ll need some kind of special hammock!! )

Bluebell so glad things are going well and you now are feeling the kicks - that is brilliant news.

Good luck again to Jennifer and anyone else going out soon.

Hang in there and Ange and Rachel -   

Sueyxxxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi all!
Just wanted to wish Jennifer all the best on her trip.  Interested to hear what you said about the place in Colchester particularly since I may be scanned there in about 6 weeks time.  Not starting medication for another two weeks. Can't wait to get it all started now.


Beth


----------



## Jennifer

Sarah Elizabeth - Re Colchester.  They were great at emailing Ruth the results and gave me a copy of the email while I was still there !  Ruth had had it before I got home.  I only have Bourn Hall to compare it to and it was very different to that.  Perhaps I should have asked for privacy and tissues !  But you just get sort of swept along.


----------



## Jennifer

Ruth !!!!!!!!!  Beat ya


----------



## Ruth

Slow computer!!!


----------



## Jennifer

Hi everyone - I just heard from Ruth and our donor is ready   This means her EC will be on Thursday, not Friday and ET will be on Saturday !  She has responded really well too which is great news.

I am bricking myself now


----------



## bluebell

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for you Jennifer !!!!!  You will be able to relax much more travelling out there now.  I wish IVI was as attentive as Ruth !!
We'll miss you while you are away  ............I think you are our 'abroadies queen' in terms of the most posting !

G O O D   L U C K  !!!   for loads of embies !

BYEEEEEEEEEEEEE !  

Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS Rachel, when do you test ?
Bluebellx


----------



## Andream

What fantastic news Jennifer gooooooood luck and enjoy the trip!!!!!
love andrea


----------



## Sasha B

Great News Jennifer    .

Lots of love,

Sasha x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi ladies.  This is my 6th attempt at posting this message.......it either crashes or I get distracted and it resets!

       Congratulations Chrissie!  (Been wanting to say that alllllllllll day!)

     Good luck Jennifer!  Have a ball whilst you're there.  

AJ of London! x

(Phew!  Glad I got that off me chest!)


----------



## chrissier

Thanks Janny and Rachel for the info about abbreviations and due dates.

Hope I have got in on time to wish Jennifer all the best for her trip   

Thinking about you Ange and Rachel  

Chrissie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Just in time Chrissie 

I have just popped on for the last time till we go.  Next time you hear from me I will be in Spain      

Thank you all so much for your lovely good luck messages - They mean so much to me and dp   

I hope I am able to post regularly while I am away because I am going to miss you all so much - FF is so much a part of my day that I am not sure how I will manage 

So farewell Abroadie buddies -       

Lots of Love and Babydust to everyone
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## shazzer

Dear all
My time on this thread is over for a while. I have decided to have one more gowith IVF nyself after DR agreed to pay for drugs on NHS, very shocked as sent letter months ago. Hopefully I will not be back( you know what I mean). But I will keep checking on all your progress with interest.

Good luck everyone 

Sharon


----------



## Lisa

Good luck Sharon, 

and I am with you I hope you wont be back!!  ( you know what I mean too!!) wishing you all the best, 

let us all know how you get on, 

Jennifer hopw you arrived ok, good luck for your transfer try to get some  in !!!

speak to you all later xxx


----------



## Newday

Dear all

I am still lurking around seeing how everyone is getting on but don't feel strong enough emotionally to post much.

We will be having another go hopefully Feb next year if Ruth can sort evrything out for us.

Thanks for all the support through this difficult and hard time

Love Dawn


----------



## Lisa

Hi Dawn xxx

nice to hear from you hun , you take all the time you need we are all here for you when you are ready, I am sure Ruth will have everything sorted she's good like that !!! 

hold onto your dream honey, 

love and hugs xxx


----------



## Lobs

Hi Everyone - just got back from Spain (IVIB) & now am confused .
I was told over here not to try IVF as my egg reserves were low & I didnt respond very well to the ovarian stimulation drugs. Hence going for egg donation.
However - after our consultation in IVIB our doctor has told us that she has seen people with higher FSH than me (12.5) & have responded to IVF treatment very well - therefore we should try at least 1 attempt before going for egg donation.
We were excited at first & thought yes - of course if there was a chance of us having a child with my eggs that would be great.
But the first shock was the cost of the drugs for IVF - I know they would probably be alot more expensive here but it still came to 950 euros & we still need to get another Gonal-f which is another 460Euros! This is all without the treatment costs & flights etc. 
It's not so much the cost that worries me (lies!) - its the fact that we went to Spain for egg donation & now that we are talking about IVF. Wouldn't I be better doing it here? But then again would they agree to do it here?
I'm sorry - I know noone can give me any answers - I just needed to explain to people who would understand!
While we're on the subject of treatment costs -  we could only get one case of Gonal-f cos we were leaving that day & it had to be ordered at the Pharmacy. Does anyone know if I can get it here or can I get it shipped over from Spain?

Sorry if this posting is a little selfish - some people would say I'm lucky having the chance - but what worries me if this doesn't work we will have to pay the same again for egg donation - & we're not 'cash happy' at the moment! 

Good luck & congratulations to everyone on this thread by the way - its great to hear all the good news as well as all the support. - its a godsend!

Love from a confused & undecided Lobs  xxx

PS Bluebell - thank you so much for all your info before we went - it was a great help


----------



## chrissier

Dear Lobs

If I were you I would go for it.  The clinics in Spain seem to be more advanced than over here, so I would take their advice.  If you are going for IVF it will surely be cheaper than using Donor Eggs as you won't have to pay the donor compensation fee or for her drugs.  I know it's hard thinking about all the money, but if you get your longed for baby it will be worth it.  If you fail with your eggs and decide to try ED next time, you will stand a very good chance as success rates are so high.  The drugs you mentioned will be even more expensive over here in my experience.

Good luck whatever you decide.  

Chrissie xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

We are back from Marbella and we had a great time. Lots of food and drink!!! OOps, back on the diet now!

Well, I cannot believe how busy this thread has been whilst I have been away. It has took me a good half hour to catch up on all your news..

Chrissie - Wah hey!! Congratulations, it's wonderful news. I wish we could of met up in Marbella. Because of the problems before we left I didn't really get much chance to post, but would've liked to arrange a night out. Anyway, I'm over the moon for you!! ENJOY!!

Bluebelle - Sooo pleased to hear you are well and that shrimp is now a BIG shrimp!! I see that you are being as supportive as ever to everyone on the thread. You are really cool!!

Dawn - Sorry to hear your news. As you know we had a negative result in May this year. It's so hard isn't it. I know what you are going through at the moment and I also know that there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better. Everyone's different, but what I found the most help was concentrating on our next attempt. It takes a lot of strength and you sound like a strong person to me. I send a big hug to you....

Rachel and Ange - Thinking of you both. This is the worst time isn't it?? Wishing you both loads of luck and love.

Jennifer - I know you are now in sunny Spain. But if you do look in, I wish you loads of luck honey.

Sasha - Great to hear your news. This sounds like a real positive step. Thinking of you.

Alfonso - Great to hear from you. How far along are you now? Have you got any scan pictures you can show us?? Would love to see them.x

Tinks - Well, just thought I'd let you know our update. Even though out cycle was abandoned due to the donor, we did meet up with Ruth whilst in Marbella and she has arranged a new donor for us for EC Nov 2nd. Everything crossed!!! So this will be our 3rd trip to Marbella in 12 months. Not bad eh?? Our poor credit cards don't know if they are coming or going!!! So can you please change me on the list. Thanks you!

Hi to everyone I've missed which I know is loads as this thread is soooooo big now. It's great!! 

Love to you all and Keep positive,

Bel,xxxx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Bel

So good to hear from you.  Really good news about the donor lined up for November.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Love, Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bel, hun so glad things are looking up for you. It must have been so re-assuring to go to Marbella and discuss things with Ruth & the staff at ceram. Roll on Novemver...

Lobs, I appreciate your dilemma but having been treated in Spain myself I agree with what Chrissie said. You chances of success are higher in Spain and they would not recommend that you try a cycle with your own eggs unless they did not think that it would have as good a chance of working as using DE. I understand what you're saying about cost. It is always a big consieration. At the end of the day though it is your choice. Wishing you all the best for whatever you decide.

Dawn, glad to hear from you. You take as much time and space as you need. You know we are all here for you.

Rachel, Ange and anyone else on the 2ww,   . 

Lisa, hope you're bearing up in the heat   . Give Charlotte a cuddle from me x

Hi to everyone else. Its amazing how quickly our abroadies group has grown. It's a priviledge to share the journey with you all.

Sasha x


----------



## roze

Hi all,

Lobs,

From your history I see you have had a few IUI's and one IVF. You are also only 37 compared to my 44. A  big difference in conception terms. I have had around 10 IUI's, some drug assisted some not, and three IVF attempts, one abandoned , and no luck whatsoever, as I did not respond well to the drugs.
It was clear to me that ED abroad was the only option, and I was PG at first attempt however lost the baby at 7 weeks.  I am now trying again at IVIB.

When I was there I was so impressed by , frankly, their infection control, their ***** and span clinic, and their technology in the transfer room which so surpassed my experience here. I am in no doubt that they are much more advanced in many ways, and I agree that if they think you have a chance with your own eggs then you should go for it. I had thought the same myself, but at my age I can't afford to lose any more time.  You however have some time on your hands before giving up the ghost.  You have only had one failed IVF, so its not enough evidence really to abandon your own eggs.

Have you thought about getting a second opinion in this country before making your decision?

Love,

Roze


----------



## bluebell

Hello Lobs,
All I can add to what everyone else has said is that if you are in two minds about whether or not to have another go with your own eggs, then I would think that it is worth another try, otherwise you would always wonder "what if ?".   We too went to IVI Barcelona, and Dr Castillon also suggested we have another go with my eggs, as I had had such a good ovarian response (17 eggs and 7 embryos) with my 4th IVF attempt in the UK, but only for a fraction of a second did I consider going along with this.  i had had 4 IVF attempts so I had more knowledge of my biological circumstances . Our embryos ahd never been fantastic quality and from thje 2nd 'go' onwards we had always had to have ICSI because the 1st go none of my 13 lovely eggies fertilised !  So, I was EXHAUSTED with IVF with my own eggs and had a gut reaction that it was barking up the wrong tree for us to carry on with my eggs. Your situation sounds so different in that you still have mileage left, both emotionally and physically !  
One thing worth asking IVI (I presume you have already), is what their success rates are with straight IVF.  Their egg donation success rates are much higher than the UK, so I presume their straight IVF are too. 
Another thing worth thinking about (and I'm sure you probably have) is how much it matters to you whether the eggs are yours. I think we can (well I can anyway) get so bogged down in the medical side of treatment that we don't always stand back and think of what it all means to us.  I decided that I would be just as happy with a donated egg so it wasn't too much of an issue to me.  
Very long reply, but hopefully we have all been a bit of a help and i can see you need ot make a big decision fast !  Good luck ! (oh, and by the way, it wasn't selfish of you to ask us about this ... that's what we are here for ! ).

Bel, so pleased you had a such a postive time in Marbella.  You are soooo strong .. a ray of positive sunshine !    GREAT news about your next cycle.  Will be looking forward to that for you.

Sasha, what's your latest ?  When do you get the spermies shipped over amd when will treatment be ?

Jennifer ... helloooooooooooooooooooo, can you heeeear me all that distance away ??    Hope it's going well over there !

Dawn, so nice to hear from you.  You are often in my thoughts.

Ange and Rachel, how's it going ?  Ange, it was fun on the chat room wasn't it ?!   Surpised we didn't get censored !  

Chrissie, so what's your due date after all ?

Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Morning All

In answer to your question Bluebell, my due date is 22 May 2006 - seems such a long way away!!!  I had my first decent night's sleep last night for at least 3 weeks so I am feeling a lot better this morning.  I've been feeling really grotty.  I think it helped to have a bowl of cereal with milk last night as it seemed to quieten down my stomach which has been rumbling furiously for days!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Rachel, not long to go now until you test!  Thinking about you lots and you Ange I think you test a few days after Rachel.  Hope you are having a great time in Marbella Jennifer if you are looking in on us.

Love to everyone else
Chrissie xxxxxx


----------



## Ange K

Hi girls

This wait is agonising….      - just 2 days to go – this has to have been the longest 2ww ever!! Major mood swings    – my poor DH doesn’t know how to cope with me! I keep thinking I should test early like you did, Chrissie, but I’m scared! Saturday morning just can’t come fast enough!!! 

Jennifer – hope it’s all goes well in EC today and that you’re enjoying yourself in sunny Spain!  

Lisa – your photos are gorgeous!

Rachel – good luck for your testing – is it tomorrow that you test?   

Holly – good news that you’ve got your donor – it’ll all go very quickly for you now!

Suey – good luck for your scan next week!   

Bluebell – it was lovely to chat the other night – couldn’t stay on long though – I’ll try and stay on longer next time!

Debs – thank you for all your IMs – it’s fantastic to know that you’re 100% behind me!!  

Sasha – your trip to Poland sounded very reassuring – have you heard when you start your meds yet?

Chrissie – have you got a date for your 6 week scan yet?

Bel – good to see you had a good time in Spain and great to hear you’ll be over there again in a few weeks!! You’ll be applying for citizenship soon!!

Hi to Ruth, Janny, Lobs, Andrea, Joy, Alfonso and to everyone else I've unintentionally missed - there are so many of us, it's hard to keep track!

Ange x


----------



## chrissier

Dear Ange

I completely sympathise with what you are going through.  I was completely unbearable at the end of my 2ww - poor dh didn't know whether he was coming or going!!!  The night before I tested I was so sure that it hadn't worked I howled most of the night and the next morning when I found I was pregnant, dh wouldn't believe me!!!

I really really hope you get a BFP and will be thinking about you lots!

Chrissie xxxxxxxx

PS Scan is 30 Sept


----------



## Janny

Hi Ange - I can't believe how good you are being! I'll be glued to my computer again for the next two days in case you crumble and test early  

I'm a bit of a novice in all this, can I ask you all something please? We just had to abandon our first ICSI cycle at day 11 because I didn't respond to Menopur. One big follicle and a few little ones that weren't developing. While I was taking the drugs I was fairly symptomless (thought I was lucky at the time, but next time I will panic and think its not working again!) but around the time of normal ovulation and for about a week after that my abdomen was quite swollen and I felt a bit bruised around the ovaries - plus they 'twinged'. Now that stage is over, I have had 3 days of really painful wind (sorry TMI!) - bad enough to stop me sleeping. Poor DH - think he'll be moving into the spare room soon   Does this all sound normal to you? Seems strange to me to be getting side effects so long after the drugs (its now cycle day 30 - and still no sign of AF, normally regular as clockwork 28 days). I'm not worried, just a bit fed up of side effects with no chance of reward, and desperate to get back to normal so we can get on with it! 

Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences - it really helps  

Jan x


----------



## bluebell

Hello Janny,
You poor thing with all these symptoms carrying on.  I had general sensitivity and discomfort for quite a while after all my ICSI treatments that were negative.  Indeed, the first time it was so bad I thought I had OHS and went to hospital to get checked out.  However, didn't have wind like you have.  I am not a medical expert, and i think the best thing for you to do is to go back to the clinic and ask their advice and get yourself checked out.  There is no point in you worrying when you have been through so much already.  I imagine it is just your body settling down after the drugs, but worth getting checked out just for reassurance.  Maybe there is something you can take for the painful wind.
Let us know how you get on,
Bluebellxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi girls 

A truly ME post this morning!! 

I am afraid I cracked this morning and did an HPT and it was positive!!!   I can't believe it! 

I know its very early days and I prob won't relax until at least 12 weeks after the last time but for now I am going to enjoy it! Having the blood test tomorrow to confirm levels etc.

Thanks for all you love and support girls. I couldn't have done any of this with out FF, especially Ruth! (what a star!  )

I shall keep praying for you all, especially Ange  

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Lisa

bluddy fantastic news sweetheart yay Rachel, I tested 10dpt so dont worry .. I think you did well lasting this long!!

so please so very very pleased 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ange K

Absolutely brilliant Rachel - got loads of butterflies when I read your post!!!     

yeeee haaaaa!!!


----------



## bluebell

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICC NEWS RACHEL !!!!!!!

So pleased for you !  Enjoy every moment.  
Ruth, you deserve a pay rise !!!!
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Rachel, so happy for you 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!       

Chrissie xxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

you will always be an member with hons Katie... good luck to you hun and keep us all updated!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY nugs xxx   hope its a good one xxx

keep strong Ange not long now, lots of    coming your way xxx


----------



## Jennifer

RACHEL    

FANTASTIC NEWS

!!! CONGRATULATIONS !!!

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## bluebell

How ya gettin on Jennifer ?
Bluebellxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi everyone

Well, here I am in sunny Spain !  Beautiful weather, really hot and sunny.  Hotel is nice and has a lovely pool and lots of sunbeds.  Food is good too so thats a relief  Resort, Benalmadena, is a bit "British" shall we say.  Little bit disappointed about that but never mind.  My own fault  

We went to the clinic today and we have 6 eggs from our donor.  Fingers X´d that Alans swimmers do really well and make really good quality embies for us.  My scan went well and as long as everything goes to plan, we should be back at the clinic on Saturday for ET.

Love to you all
Jennifer

ANGE - Good Luck for testing hun - Have been thinking about you


----------



## Jennifer

Scared of running out of time on this pc in the hotel so thought I´d better post that quick !

Thank you all for your kind messages - they mean a lot to us.


----------



## Nats

Yeah....

Go Jennifer GO...

I mIss you....

Good Luck!

Natsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

nice one jennifer xxx

come on Alans little guys !!


----------



## Jennifer

I forgot to say - I miss all of you too   

Felt like i cut off my arm when I had to turn off the pc at home when we left 

Feel like a right saddo - I am the only person in this whole hotel on the computer


----------



## Lisa

not sad at all babes !! nice to hear from you give Ruth a hug from me!! 

Bel I have updated your details..... you will be having et the same day as I did last year!!


----------



## Nats

Sadoo...who you...now way......

Hoping you have 2 arms still intact!...  

Fingers crossed..........

Natsxx


----------



## Bel

Tinks,

ET same day as you did last year-Let's hope that brings me loads of luck!!

Bel,x


----------



## Bel

Rachel,

Sorry...just read your post. Fantastic news!!! Well done you......enjoy every minute you deserve it!!

Loads of Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Janny

Posted my moany 'me' email this morning and went out - when I got in there were 18 new emails! Thought I must have something almost fatal     so was VERY very pleased to see all your good news!! Lisa you must be run off your feet with all these   s....

Bluebell - thanks for the reassurance, I think for today I'll stick to very very plain boring food and consume lots of yoghurt! If that doesn't sort it I'll ask Ruth. 

Jan x


----------



## Lisa

BEL i KNOW SPOOKY ISN IT!!


Janny you wont belive how busy it is, so hard keeping up with you all


----------



## RSMUM

HUGE CONGRATS TO RACHEL!!!! Yippeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Thinking of you Ange - not long to go now!  

Hi Jennifer - great to hear from you -sound like things are really going well over there.

Love to everyone else..couldn't believe how many posts since this morning!  

D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alfonso

Hi everyone
Wow..what a lovely time I've had catching up on all the news.

Congratulations to Chrissie and Rachel, you must be both so thrilled.

Jennifer - will be thinking of you on Saturday...GOOD LUCK!!!!

Sasha - I'm so pleased that the trip to Poland went well.  It all sounds very positive. 

Ange - Not sure when you're going to test but know it's very soon. Lots of  .  

Bel - You sound so chilled out and happy after your holiday.  Loads of luck for Nov 2nd. I do have some scan pix but because I only have access to a computer at work dont know how (or even if I'm allowed) to publish them. I'll need to wait till I get a computer at home I think!

Lobs -  What a dilemma.  I think I would be guided by the doctors in Spain and go for one last chance with my own eggs.

Jo(Earthe Kitt) - I hope your son's heart operation goes well.  What a stressful time for you.  Dont worry about your age and egg donation.  I was 43 when I had my tx.  The important thing is the age of the donor!!

Bluebelle - hello to you ...I'm looking forward to my next scan. But still ages away...October 25th!

Hello to everyone one else...Lisa, Janny, Nats, AlmaMay and RSMum, and anyone else I've missed out.  

bye for now
Alfonso xxx


----------



## Suey

Rachel

That is fantastic!!!   

So,so happy for you.  Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy.

Ange - not long now - I am thinking of you and sending  vibes.

Jennifer - lots of luck to you too for ET on Saturday.

Lisa - Love your bum  (you know what I mean - I hope!!)

Glad you had a good holiday Bel and I am sure the time will whizz by till you are back in Marbella!!

Bluebell - not long till your scan.  Hope you are doing okay.

Love and  

Sueyxxx


----------



## Newday

CONGRATULATIONS Rachel well done   

Love Dawn

Good news Jennifer hope evryhting goes well on Saturday

Missing our chats

Dawn


----------



## casey

First of all I Just wanted to say congratualtions to rachel
and Ange i just don't know HOW you are managing to resist temptation - but good luck for Saturday
jennifer - good luck for saturday too 

I have appt at IM on 28/9 - my dh has just told me he hasn't booked the hotel yet
I've tried hotel cram but too be honest its abit expensive and im watching the ££s & p's at hte mo and the hostal goya is fully booked 
Can anyone recommend a good hotel in Barcelona - preferably quite central and near to clinic as dd has difficulties with mobility and i don't want her struggling with walking or to have take her buggy/wheelchair on the metro etc 
i'd be very grateful for any tips

Caseyx
thanks Casey


----------



## Rachel

Hi girls 

Thank you so very much for all your good wishes. You made me cry, again! But, I am glad to say its happy tears for once!! Going for beta blood test tomorrow but won't get the result 'til Mon! Soooo glad I tested today now!!!  

Jennifer - You go girl!!! I hope that Alan's   are getting jiggy with the eggs as we speak. Good luck for Saturday!!!  

Ange - Thinking of you. You are being very patient! Good luck for Saturday   

Happy Birthday nugs!!!  

Lots of love to everyone

Rachel xxx


----------



## nugs

Thanks for the Birthday wishes.  I'm very touched that Lisa very cleverly remembered it from a post weeks ago.  I couldn't be bothered to tell the blokes that I work with about it so it was lovely to get those messages.  39 now - where have the years gone?

Off out now for a romantic meal and will post all my good wishes to everyone tomorrow.  Its so exciting that so much is happening.

love to you all Nugs


----------



## Clara Rose

Congratulations Rachel on your BFP. Fantastic news!


----------



## Sasha B

Rachel,

CONGRATS!!!!     . Very happy for you. Take care.

Sasha x


----------



## Andream

Wow this board is so busy I'm going to have to check in more than once a day!!!!!

Rachel congratulations I am so happy for you    

Ange good luck will be willing you on at the weekend

Jennifer hope the swimmers are hitting the target

Katie good luck at the hammersmith good to see an old face 

Tinks hope all is well with you and your beautiful children

Sasha you truly are my inspiration take care lovely

I went to see Zita West on tues and had some acupuncture and I am going to do the deotx diet before I do my FET. Had the screening done for anti phospholipid syndrome this morning and if that is normal will go on to have the NK cells test done. the results will be back next week. We are hoping to do an FET in Oct but want to check all the recurrent miscarriage stuff first
Feel like I'm stepping on the rollercoaster again ladies!!!!!!!! Wheeeeeee here we go

love to all the fantastic abroadie crew I have missed
andrea


----------



## Lisa

Morning ladies xxx

Andream xxx fanastic FET october so pleased you are jumping onboard again, we will all be here for youur journey xxx

Rachel xxx so pleased for you just cos you got a BFP dosent mean you can leave us though    we want to be wih you for your new journey xxx 

nugs xxx hope you had a nice evening, did you get lots of pressies!! 

Ange xxx good luck for your testing babes ... how you feeling keeping everything 

sasha xxx hope you are ok hun?

Alfonso xxx helllooo 

Suey xxx hmmm you love my bum hey what this one  or this one 

bluebell xxx hope you got some work done love to lobby xxx

right gotta dash be back later 

love ya all 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Rachel

Lisa - I won't leave you! I want to support everyone else through this journey on this thread. It's such a huge thing to do and I know I would never have made it without the love and support I have received here   I will share it all with you ! (do you want the gorey bits too?!  )

Andrea - Good luck with your new journey  

nugs - I hope your romantic birthday evening was fabulous  

Ange - Got it all crossed foryou sweetheart   

Jennifer - Thinking of you xxxx

I have just been to my clinic over here for the Beta blood test. They also did another hpt!! Just to make sure! ( I already did 2 more this morning!! ) First scan on Oct 5th! Seems ages away. Its 3 days before my birthday so hopefully the birthday of a lifetime! 

Lots of love to everyone 

Rachel xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Rachel - put those HPT's away - they must be costing you a fortune - 0r at least ration yourself to 1 or 2 weekly
Bel - nice to know I'm not the only one who's credit cards are burning up - other people mention savings - wow, that is so organised. Two years ago I set aside £5,000 for this journey, so far, I've spent over £20K.
Sasha B - left a message, hope we can meet up one lunchtime 
Chrissie and Rachel  - BF Congrats - wonderful to see positives - hope there are a few more over the coming weeks.
I use the 'pooter at work so I won't know how Ange has got on until Monday - I'll have to get in to the office early
GOSH have now told us that we're on the 6 month list so Sam won't be having surgery until after Xmas - I've therefore asked Ruth to see if she can round up a donor this side of Christmas. So excited about getting moving on a course of action which actually produces results rather than all those cycles of IVF and IUI which deep down, I knew weren't going to work. Apprehensive tho'  at the prospect of another 2ww.............
Better get my head down, my in tray is going to topple

Jo


----------



## bluebell

GOOD LUCK ANGE ! 

Waiting with baited breath to hear your news.  Will be checking regularly to see.  Really hoping for the best for you and thinking of you this evening and tomorrow morning.  Are you going to HPT in the morning too ?

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Andream

Good luck Ange will be thinking of you        

andrea


----------



## tine

Dear All
Good luck Angie, for the week-end.
Chrisse, was your egg collection around the 30th of August, mine was and im due 23 may, I thought I was 5 weeks, had a earley scan today, showed one sac, all ok, was in A/e on wednesday night as I started to bleed a little and PANICKED, but the blood test was good, they said it was good for 5 weeks so must be good for 4 weeks and 3 days.
Another sca n in 2 weeks.
Just relax now.
Well done Rachael  
Love Linda


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Everyone

Latest is that of the 6 eggs we got, only 3 fertilised.  Still, as Ruth says "It is quality not quantity that we are looking for" so fingers X´d that the ones we have are really good.  Lets just hope that they go on to divide and do really well tonight.  We go back to the clinic tomorrow morning for ET ^scared

I started on those awful cyclogest things last night, even worse Ruth said to use the front door which is even messier than the other    (tmi)  ^

Hope everyone is ok 

Ange - Thinking of you a lot  - GOOD LUCK    

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Sasha B

ANGE...       

    

Sasha x


----------



## chrissier

Dear Jennifer

Good luck for tomorrow!  We only had 2 good embies and I'm pregnant.

Ange, thinking about you and hoping for BFP.

Linda, my EC was on 29 August and I'm due 22 May, 1 day before you!

Another exciting weekend ahead, really hoping for the best for Ange and Jennifer     

Love Chrissie xxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

Good luck for testing Ange xxxx


----------



## Ange K

Not good news from me, I’m afraid – tested negative. This is the end of the road for us – can’t take any more IF heartache. We’re going to pursue the adoption route now – hopefully they’ll be light at the end of the tunnel and we’ll finally be a mummy and daddy.

Thank you all so much for your kind words of support – it’s a tremendous feeling knowing that you’ve got so many people supporting you every step of the way. I feel very privileged to be a part of this site.

I’ll post again when I’m feeling stronger and my head’s cleared.

Love
Ange x


----------



## chrissier

Dear Ange

I am so sorry to hear your news.  You will need time to get over this disappointment, but adoption is a very positive step.  We have an adopted daughter who is our pride and joy.  We adopted her when she was nearly 6 and after the initial settling in period she settled in really well to our way of life and no-one would know that she is not our natural child.  I wish you the very best of luck in your new path.

Chrissie xxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Take care, Ange, so unbelievably sad..  

Deb

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Ange

I am so sorry to hear your news. I know It's so hard especially when evryone else seems to be getting BFP's.

Glad to hear that you are thinking ahead though.

I expect like me you will have a lot of ups and downs but hang on in there.

I'll be thinking of you

Love Dawn


----------



## Lisa

Ange xxx

so sorry sweetheart xxx we are all here for you when you need us xx 


love and hugs


----------



## Andream

Dear Ange so sorry to hear your news.   You take care of yourself now. Will be thinking of you 

andrea


----------



## roze

Ange,

I am so so sorry.
Please take care of yourself.

roze  xxxx


----------



## Newday

[font

Good Luck Jennifer

Thinking about you

Love Dawn


----------



## Bel

Ange,

So sorry. We are all here for you and understand how you are feeling at the moment. There aren't any words to make you feel better, so I'll just say,look after each other and I'm sending you both a big hug!

Hope you are feeling better soon,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Bel

Good luck with the ET Jennifer. Thinking of you,

Bel,x


----------



## Clara Rose

I'm so sorry Ange.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Rachel

Ange 

Huge huge hugs sweetheart   I am so sorry to read your news. 

Look after yourself  

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## casey

Ange - so sorry to hear your news - we all understand how hard and heartbreaking it is - please take care of yourself - thinking of you 
caseyxx


----------



## Jennifer

Ange - I am so sorry to hear your news    
I follow the adoption thread and the girls on there are lovely and so positive.  Its a really exciting thread with lots of good news and happy stories.  All the best of luck with that   Lots of Love Jennifer xx xx xx

News here in Spain is that of our 3 embies, one didn´t survive the night but the other 2 are doing really well.  We had 2 put back this morning, both grade 1.  One was a 4 cell and the other was a 2 cell but we could see on the monitor that it was dividing again !!!  Ruth said they were perfect embies so fingers X´d they settle in nicely and stay for the duration     

Alan was really moved seeing them on the screen !  My ds saw them too and was totally in awe of them, bless him !!

Dr Benito is lovely, really kind and gentle and of course we all know Ruth and Simon are lovely    We couldn´t be happier with the care that we have received.  So glad we went to Ceram for our tx rather than in the UK.

Love to you all
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Lisa

Nice one Jennifer xxx

keeping everything crossed for you honey xxx look forward to catching up with you when you get back xxx


----------



## Suey

Dear Ange

I am so very sorry.  

Take care of yourself and I am wishing you all the luck in the world with the adoption plans.

Thinking of you.

Sueyxxxx


----------



## Bels

Hiya!!!

Just popped in to say ... well done Jennifer!  Great news !!!!

Fingers crossed for you all!!!

Loads of Love ... Belinda xxxx


----------



## Suey

Jennifer - that's great - two grade 1 embies!!

Lots of luck for the  

Hope it passes quickly!

Sending Love and  

Sueyxxx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Jennifer

Great news about the two embies!!  Couldn't agree with you more about the treatment at Ceram!!!! Loads and loads of luck

Chrissie xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Ange,

You've been in my thoughts the whole day and I've only just heard your sad news   . I'm so sorry. You know all us girls will be here for you. Its great that you're thinking about adoption but it is also wise to give yourself the time and space you need to get over your grief about this cycle.     

Sasha x


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Ange,

Just to say very sorry to hear your news.  It is so hard.

Take care.

Beth


----------



## earthe kitt

Couldn't resist a sneak preview to see how Ange got on - So sorry Ange - dreadfully disappointing for you

Hope all goes well down the adoption route - so glad you have that option

Best wishes

Jo


----------



## RSMUM

Ange - I can't stop thinking about you   Gvie me a ring if you ever feel like chatting.Take care xxx

Jennifere - good luck with your embies!

I've lost track of where everyon is these days..but thinking of you all.

Rsmum xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Jennifer 

Good luck for your 2ww sweetheart    Loved what you said about Alan and the embryos. My dh was moved by seeing the embryos on the screen too. He got a photo on his phone! Bless them. It's lovely isn't it   I see you're online at the moment. Get back to that sofa/sun lounger!! Sending you lots of love and positive thoughts across the miles       Will keep everything crossed fro you  

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Rachel - I have to pass some time   Its really windy outside just now but rest assured I will be on my back in the sun within the hour  

Got cramps today from ET and cyclogest (i get awful cramps after even just a smear).  Also had to eat prunes for breakfast   sure I don´t need to explain why   

Feely cheery though and enjoying being in sunny spain 

Missing all my ff buddies loads though.  Not used to my time on here being rationed 

Everything on the pc is in spanish though so its a bit tricky, will be glad to have my own pc back 

Catch you all soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Jennifer xx xx

Ange - Hope you are ok hun - me, ds and dp have all been thinking about you.  They wanted you to know that.

Dawn - How are you feeling hunny ?  Hope you are ok


----------



## Jennifer

WOW Sasha - Just noticed its not long till you start meds !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Excellent


----------



## Suzie

just popping by to say to see how jennifer got on! Fab news ! goodluck  
have everything crossed for you 

love
suzie xx


----------



## nugs

So sorry Ange.  It really is heartbreaking news.  I think we all wish we could do something to make it feel better.  Life is not fair sometimes. We are thinking about you, and Dawn too!  Behind all the excitement of these treatments it the real fear that it won't work for us.  I face this thought every day and when hearing your news I feel real grief for my own situation and everyone Else's.  I hope you can begin to feel strong when the grief eases and that the situation you find yourselves in eventually turns into something positive.

Sending you lots of love Nugsx

Jennifer - fingers crossed for you now  xxx lots of luck

I've now got a possible date for the donors egg collection and it's 17th Oct at Ceram.  I'm so excited and can think about nothing else.  Everything in work seem so trivial and unimportant I'll have to watch my back.

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes last week, they meant a lot 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## tine

Dear Angie,
So sorry to hear your news, have been thinking about you.
Love Linda xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

So sorry Ange.  I am so disappointed for you.  The Abroadies thread has been full of positive news recently and it must be heartbreaking for you.

You're determined to be a Mum and I know it'll happen.  You'll find your dream and I wish you all the very best with adoption.  

Healing thoughts from me, AJ xx


----------



## bluebell

And from me too, Ange.    I had friends staying over the w/e, and when I read your post and cried and I had to have a bit of time away from the friends to think about you and all of our situations.  I have been thinking about you all w/e.  You have been so calm and positive through all this and it is so unfair.  I was bowled over by your strength and focus by already looking at adoption, and I am sure that you will get there very soon.   Please take very good care of yourself and pamper yourself in every way possible. 

Jennifer ... great news !  2 grade1 embies !  Looking forward to heaving you back in the UK, but in the meantime, enjoy the rest of your stay. 

Love to everyone else.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Iain

Hi everybody.

I've been posting in the IVI Barcelona section and am looking for some help and advice!

My partner and myself are going through egg donation at IVI Barcelona Spain.
We're on the Estraderm 100 patches now, and have just had our day 8 scan (endometrium thickness was 5mm) last Saturday.

We emailed the result to Spain. I got a call from IVIB today to say the lining was a bit thin and to go on to 3 patches every second day (instead of 2).

What I don't understand is, why is 5mm a problem, when I've read other women have had a similar measurement at this stage?

We've to have the big one (the day 11 scan) tomorrow. I'm hoping in the last 3 days the lining has thickened.

Does anyone have an opinion or any information on this?

I'm hoping maybe that the donor has progressed fast and they want us ready too, to speed things up a bit. Is this wishful thinking?

Thanks for any information

Iain


----------



## bluebell

Great to see you on abroadies Iain,
I have just sent you a PM.
Bluebell x


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Iain

Welcome to Abroadies Chat   Good Luck


----------



## roze

Hi, Iain,

I don't think a lining of 5mm is poor - I was told that I ought to be 5.5 mm on day 8 - I think that this is their standard baseline for day 8- I was a bit more - I believe increasing the patches is just a precaution as the critical test  is day 11.
Sounds like the donor is almost ready, but in true iVIB form, they probably won't tell you until you know for definite. They are not into raising expectations.Even if not they'll adjust both sets of medication to suit.

We were in the same position a few weeks ago and hey presto, off we went at 24 hours notice.  I don't think you have anything to worry about.

best of luck, I'm sure it will be all be fine,


roze xxx


----------



## Iain

Hi Roze

Thanks for getting in touch.

I know you've just been through this stage and it's good to hear you were in a similar state and still got the call after day 11.

Will let you know tomorrow. Fingers crossed!

Iain


----------



## Iain

Hi Bluebell, hi Jennifer

Thanks for your kind wishes.

Going for the day 11 scan tomorrow. Will let you know.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Iain


----------



## Sasha B

Iain, just wishing you all the best for your immenant trip out to Spain. Its always nerve wracking when its the first cycle abroad as you don't know what to expect. As Rose said, you do get used to the mad internet dash of booking flights and hotels. I can't comment on IVI, but I know that at Institut Marques they liked your lining to be about 8mm. I'm sure the additional patch will have done the trick .Pineapple juice is also to good for helping the lining thicken. Hope all goes well at the scan tomorrow.

Sasha x


----------



## buster24

hi everyone not very good at this or even sure i am doing it right. anyway my husband and i are looking into  going abroad have had info from spain cerum and greece and are looking at slovenia aswell. It is so confusing . We have had 3 failed ivf attempts in glasgow. di yous find it easy to decide on which clinic as they all make out that they have great success rates and off course that is what i want please give me some advice. thankyou


----------



## Lisa

Hi Ian and Buster welcome to the abroadies!!

PM me your details and I will add you to the list, 

wishing you all the best for your upcoming jouneys

Hi Karen1 welcome to youu too I have added you to the list and I am looking forward to getting to know you xxx

for the newbies we have a tx abroad chat on a monday night in teh chatroom from 7pm gmt Ruth our fertility nurse from Ceram will be there so hopefully she can help you with any questions you may have xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Ooops! Sorry -forgot about the chat last night - did I miss anything interesting?!


----------



## Lobs

Hi Everyone
Just wanted to let you know that although I don't get to post much as I have to use computer at work - I do always look in when I can & think about you all loads.
I didnt want you all to think that I have just used the info you have given me & gone.   I always  try to catch up on everyones progress - this is a busy thread! 
By the way -  Ange I'm so sorry  . 
The info I've got so far from this website has been invaluable & the support is unbelievable.  Although we are going down a different route now with the IVF its thanks to you lot & although I'm 'an imposter' on this thread now I hope that if there is any way I can help someone too I definately will!
Thinking of you all always.
Lobs
xx


----------



## Lisa

lobs honey ...

you are an honary memeber babe and always will be welcome, its nice to hear from you and I wish you all the luck in the world ... follow your dreams


----------



## Mitch1

Hi Girls, just back from my holiday.. what a lot of news to catch up on!! Go girls.

Ange, so sorry to hear your news, hope you are feeling better now and ready to look forward.

As for me, AF stayed away until I was on my way home as per the plan and I had my day 2 bloods and scan yesterday. Just heard back from Moscow and I am good to go!!!!!
Quick change of donor going on at the moment as the one I had selected has a cyst, but I have found another donor with all the right characteristics who is ready to go this cycle. Egg collection should be 10 -15 October!!!!!  
I am very excited to have the go ahead...

Mitch xxx


----------



## Vanilla

Hello Ladeez

Its taken me a good 45mins to catch up with you all and read the last 10 chapters! 

I'm new to FF, have posted on a couple of other threads for advice because I have been lost re. whether to go for a donor or go the adoption route. I believe now, thanks to the response I've received that my DH and I should have one last attempt and if its a BFN then adoption will be the way forward. I am desperate to carry a baby and buy oversized clothing so although I'm terrified of looking at another pee stick, I'm gonna go for it, its what my husband wants.

So which clinic? CERAM ladeez have inspired me and it sounds great, the only thing is the costs dampen our decision. How much should we expect to part with? a) we are buying a new house which needs to be renovated, b) we've gotten thru £20k already so our funds are limited. This led me to enquire about South Africa, the costs are considerably cheaper and extremely inviting, but there really aren't many stories as CERAM to be told as yet.

Its possible that my DFL will give us a helping hand and if so, why would we finally pick CERAM? 

You are all extremely supportive which is very uplifting and I wish all those of you who are in the process, the best of luck and can't wait to hear the results, congrats to those who have been blessed and my heart felt sorrow to those who have fallen at the final hurdle.

To my fellow Lister ladee Ange, luck and best wishes for your onward journey. Adoption will bring you your happiness as it will my DH and I if our last future attempt is unsuccessful too.

Any info will be appreciated so we can make the right decision.

Vanilla xx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello,
Hope you don't mind me finding out some information on your thread. I'm having treatment at IM Barcelona and ET is due around the 15th Oct. 

I wandered if any of you had managed to have your lining scans / blood tests done on the NHS ? if not, i'll go back to CARE where i had my previous cycle.

Your posting's are an inspiration
Izzy


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Izzy   Welcome to Abroadies 
I managed to get drugs from GP but I don´t know of anyone who has had scans through NHS.  Shop around before you book one though because I had quotes of between 65 pounds and 225 pounds !!!!!!!!!  In the end I went to ISIS in Colchester for 125. (sorry, on spanish pc, no pound sign  )

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Buster, Vanilla and Izzy.     Welcome to the abraodies! This a birlliant place for mutual support and it helps so much to share your journey with others who understand.

Mitch - Yipeee    So thirilled for you that its finally happening. Hopefully I won't be too far behind you.

Jennifer - Are you back in the UK yet or  are you still soaking up the Spanish sun? Not long till your test day. Sending you a big 2ww   and loads of  !

Chrissie - When's your first scan?

Lobs, good to hear from you.

Lisa, hope you are keeping well.

Ange and Dawn - You are still both very much in our thoughts 

As for me, well there is a bit of news. Nothing definate yet but the Dr in Poland thinks he may have found a donor for me, but she won't be ready this cycle. Good things come to those who wait I suppose. Being very cautiously optimistic because I know how many variables there can be and until I get that call to hop on the plane anything can happen.

Take care everyone.

Love Sasha x


----------



## Iain

Hi everybody

Thanks Sasha and Lisa for your kind words and good wishes.

We had the day 11 scan today and the lining was 6.1mm. This was a bit disappointing and we were a bit low. I emailed the results to IVIB at 9am before going to work.

At 11.55 I got a call from Spain telling us that egg collection is this Thursday!!!
Apparently the doc was happy with the 6.1mm but said to continue with the three patches and hopefully the thickness would increase. My partner is to have a scan on Thursday and ET should be on Sunday.

Absolutely exhausted!! I had to frantically, in between work, try to get a flight from Glasgow, which I did, but what a job getting a hotel for those six nights! Over 3 hours on the internet this evening. I was beginning to get that panicky feeling but found one in the end!

Good luck and best wishes to everyone

Iain


----------



## chrissier

Dear Sasha

Thanks for message.  My scan is on 30 September and I am reaaally nervous already.  Good to hear you will be off to Poland soon.  All the very best when that call comes!!!

Love Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi Abroadies! I've still not decided which clinic I'm going to...but I'm really enjoying reading how everyone else is getting on! 

Sasha - best of luck in Poland.

Iain - good luck to you and your DP in Barcelona. I'm from Glasgow too!

Roze - best of luck for testing tomorrow!  

Chrissie - best of luck with your scan!

AlmaMay - wow, 19 eggs! I hope you get great embies.

Jennifer - have a safe journey tomorrow.

Clara


----------



## Suey

Girls.  

I am really scared and don't know what to do.  Any advice please?  I have woken up today to some bleeding.  It was red, not brown and not what I would call spotting ie it was quite a lot.  I am terrified I've lost/losing the baby.

I am due to have the first (six week) scan tomorrow.  Should I try to go today?

I know some of you have had bleeding and gone on to be okay but I am so scared - it was quite a lot of blood (sorry, tmi).

Suey


----------



## bluebell

Hello Suey,

So sorry to hear you have the bleeding.  Are you getting heavy cramps ?  

Yes, I had bleeding from about the beginning of week 6, and bled every day until week 16.  My bleeding was mostly old brown stuff (sorry tmi), but had several occasions where there was fresh red blood, and lots of it too.  On one occasion there was really heavy bleeding for about 8 hours.  It isn't uncommon for htis to happen and it can be for so many reasons.  We eventually discovered that mine was an anembryonic twin (ie failed twin).  

I think you are right in trying to go today for a scan, if anything for your own peace of mind.  How far do you have to travel ?  They should also do a blood test to see what is happening to your HCG levels, and another one in a few days.

Really feel for you as i know how frightening this is.  Take care and let us know how you get on.  All is not lost yet.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Dear Suey 

I would definately try and get the scan today if I were you. As Bluebell says it can happen for so many reasons but the only way to put your mind at rest is by having the scan. 

Huge love, hugs and positive thoughts 

Love, Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Jennifer 

Safe journey home with your precious cargo onboard sweetheart 

I bet your PC has missed you!!  

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Suey - Sorry to hear you are bleeding.  As Bluebell says, she and lots of girls have had bleeding but have still had healthy pregnancies/babies.  A friend of mine who fell pg naturally bled for 12 weeks too.  Take it easy and I hope  your scan shows that your baby is fine 

Sasha - WOW A donor already !  Excellent news, I hope you hear soon that she will be ready for the next cycle   Really pleased for you  

AlmaMay - 19 eggs !!!!!!!!!!  That is fantastic !  Well done.  Good Luck for ET on Thursday hun  

Iain - Good Luck to you and dw for Thusday   Fingers X´d for you 

Chrissie - I bet you can´t wait till your scan !  Its the day after I am due to test   

A big hello to Bluebell, RSMum, Lisa, Ruth, Rachel, Clararoze, Izzy, Vanilla, Mitch, Lobs and Buster and anyone else I have forgotten (this thread is so busy now).  Hope you are all ok 

I am looking forward to coming home tonight   I have enjoyed the sunshine and everything but will be glad to get back to my own pc, my home cooking and my own bed    I love going away on holiday but I am always glad to be home.  Plus I have missed my dog Ralph  

I have felt really positive up till now but am having a downday today    Keep thinking it hasn´t worked.  2ww is awful.  Harder than I imagined it would be.  

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Suey

Go and get the scan asap to put your mind at rest.  You didn't mention any cramps - that must be a good sign

Jennifer, I agree the 2ww is awful, but it will get you into practice for your next 2ww (till your first scan - hopefully - that's just as bad!)  The best thing is to keep busy then time will pass quicker.  

Love to everyone
Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## Mitch1

Hi girls.

Sasha, isn't it great when you finally start moving? You seem to wait and wait and wait and then everything happens at once ....

Ian, hope you are relaxed now and looking forward to your trip... good luck!

Katie, great laying! Good luck for et, hope to see you soon with a full load!

Suey, I hope you managed to get a scan OK and that all is well. Bleeding does seem to be quite common post transfer.

Did I tell you I have estimated collection day of October 14th? A date - how exciting !! Sorting out the nightmare which is visas now.

Mitch x


----------



## Izzy x

Mitch,
a few coincidences! I am also 29, got diagnosed with POF at the end of last year and my ET date is Oct 15th. Small world isn't it! Can't wait...roll on October.
Izzy
x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls & Boys,

Welcome to Twirls, Buster,Vanilla,Izzy and Iain. This is the best thread, as you've probably realised. The Girls on here are the best and so supportive.

Bluebelle - How are you? You must be growing fast now?? I hope all is okay with you and that you are taking things easy?

Sasha - Wonderful news about the possible donor. It's great when things start moving isn't it?

AlmaMay - Wow..19 eggs that is great. I wish you and hubby all the best for ET.

Suey - Sorry to hear about your bleed. Hope you have managed to get a scan and that it has put your mind at rest. Thinking of you.

Mitch,Twirls and Izzy - Not long to go now for you three. I wish you all the luck in the world. 

Jennifer - Hope you have had a safe journey home. I feel the same towards the end of a break I just want my own bed and to see my dog 'Barney'. He's my baby!
Take it easy when you are home. Rest as much as possible. When do you test?

Chrissie - Gosh. The worrying doesn't stop does it. I always thought that if I got pregnant that would be the end of all the stress. Looks like I was wrong. Sorry you are having a hard time awaiting the scan. I'm sure everything is fine. Take care.

Rachel - How are you doing?

Clara Rose - It is a dliemma knowing which clinic to go for. In the end I think you just have to go with a gut feeling. That's how we chose in the end.

Iain - Safe journey. Hope all goes well.

Ange and Dawn - Thinking of you both and sending you a big hug,

Well, better go and do some ironing.

Love to you all,

Bel,x


----------



## roze

Did home test yesterday (test date)  and today but negative. Very very upset. 
IVIB cross with me for doing home test instead of blood test, as they think they are torture as well as unreliable, (right on the first point) but really I can't see how a blood test can show HCG if even First Response early test ( 20mu)is neg. Last time this tested +ive 3 days before test date.
However booked blood test for Friday, get results back Friday pm. Just want to confirm finally that it hasn't worked so that I can come off the meds and get started on the FET process. Do any of you have any experience of this and the process?

Everything was going well - 15 eggs, all fertilised, 9 frozen. Fantastic lining (9mm)and embryos. I even had implantation pains and spotting and CM. Felt uterus expand as before. Still no AF two days later. ( Is it the HRT?)  All to no end as no baby.  Just shows that you can't totally engineer success.

Hope no-one minds this wallow , as I really need to express my feelings somehow as there's no-one else I can talk to apart from my computer. DH being very practical but not in the mood for practical right now.

Best of luck to all,


roze  xx


----------



## Bel

Roze,

I am so sorry. It's so hard isn't it. I really hope that the blood test shows a different result. Kepping everything crossed for you and thinking of you today and tomorrow. I was in the same situation in May this year, so I think I know how you are feeling at the moment.

Sending you a big hug,

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Roze, so sad to read your post this morning, I really, really hope that Friday's blood test brings you a pleasant surprise.Will be keeping everything crossed for you and really feeling for you this morning.  

Take care hun


Deb x


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Roze, I 'm so, so, so sorry.   I am always so lost for the right words, as really there are no words that can console the pain of a BFN.  As you say, everything was going perfectly for you with the number of embryos etc etc.  I am so pleased that you have all those frosties though, so that you can try again with them a few times if needs be without all the hassle of another donor.  However, I know that at the moment none of that will feel like consolation.  My DH is also always practical and bloke-like in these situations, and it is so hard to know where to release your emotions, especially at e.g. work where most of us generally haven't told anyone yet.  Sounds a bit corny, but I have a favourite waterfall not far from my house, and whenever I got a BFN I went there and had a really serious major cry, and even a little 'funeral' type thing just for me and the lost embies, and it was so comforting.  I could even shout out things like "it's so fu****g unfair"    and no-one could hear me because of the roar of the waterfall, and there was never anyone around anyway !  Feel a bit silly telling you all this !   But it is so hard and I really feel for you today.  I think the blood test might be useful as it may give IVIB an idea of whether your embryos implanted and failed, or didn't implant at all, so it is good that you are getting this done, and, as the otehrs say, you never know there may just be a positive outcome yet. 

Suey, have been thinking of you lots.  Really hope that the scans / blood tests reveal all is fine.  Take extra special care of yourself.  

RSMum .. great to hear from you.  How are you ?

Bel, lovely to hear from you too, and not long again for you now.  I am so inspire by your positive outlook.  You take everything in your stride.  If it had been me and I had had to go to Spain despite a cancelled cycle, I would have been so angry / heartbroken. You are an absolute inspiration. 

Sasha, I am soooooooooooo excited for you that things are moving again for you now.  You have done so well.

Dawn and Ange, you are so often in my thoughts.

Welcome to Twirls, Buster, Izzy and Vanilla.  You have discovered the best 'thread' in the world.

Iain, I now that you and DP are in Barcelona at the moment.  Really hoping all well for you and looking forward to hearing how you got on.  Yes, IVIB's last minute approach to tellling you to "get to Spain now !" is certainly very nervewracking.  Did you not feel a sense of satisfaction that you managed it all though in the psace of a couple of hours ?  To go from thinking you are having an ordinary evening in to having booked all flights and accommodation, pack and be leaving the next morning is pretty major !

Jennifer .....glad you enjoyed your sunshine break, and glad to have you back home.  You were a star as usual, posting to help others even when you were away and using a computer that only spoke Spanish.   Sorry to hear you were feeling the 2WW blues.  It is so horrible at times.  Hope you are feeling ab it better.  You were probably knackered after coming home from Spain, which won't have helped. 

Clara Rose .. how exciting !  Wishing you all the best with yuor embies.

Hello too to Ruth, Lisa, Rachel, Alma May and anyone else I have missed.

As for quick me update.  20 week scan went really well.  It was the 1st time ever we had had a scan and nothing was wrong !  I kept asking the doctor if he could see things wrong eg. "Are you sure I don't have placenta praevia ?" etc, but all was fine.  And, we found out the sex too, shrimpy is a girl !!!!  STILL  feeling nervous though.  It never ends !!

Lots of love to all,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitch1

Roze, so sorry to hear your news, words fail...

Izzy, what a coincidence indeed! Where are you having treatment - not Moscow??

Love to all.

Mitch x


----------



## Lisa

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37567.from1127382786;topicseen#msg456231

Is this of any interest to anyone?

hope you are all ok xxx

roze hunny ((((((((((((((((((((hugs ))))))))))))))))))))) to you xxx


----------



## alfonso

Hi everyone

Roze - so sorry to hear about the BFN.  But it's not unheard of to get a BFN with a home pregnancy kit and then for the hospital to give you a BFP.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.  But if the worst comes to the worst you still have all those little frosties waiting for you at IVIB. Dont give up hope!!!!

Ange - I'm so sorry about your BFN too.  I totally understand why you would think this should be the end of the road.  I wanted to adopt initially and would gladly have done it but my dh was dead set against the idea.  I'm so glad your dh is much more enlightened and I'm sure you will make a wonderful Mum and Dad if you do decide to go down that path.

Suey - really hope the bleeding has stopped. I had bleeding before my first scan and was absolutely fine.  I rested in bed the day i was bleeding and had scan following morning by which time bleeding had stopped so fingers crossed it does for you too.  My doctor said it's common to have some bleeding on the day your period would have been due

Iain - Best of luck for Sunday. Cant believe things have moved on so quickly for you and dp.

Jennifer - Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.  Good Luck!!!!!

Linda (tine) - Congrats on the BFP!!

Sasha - Yipppee..a donor found already.  I'm so pleased for you that things are moving so fast.

AlmaMay - Wow, 19 eggs.  That's wonderful.  Good luck with ET.

Bluebell - I'm so glad the 20 wk scan went well. I had a feeling that shrimpy was a girl!!!  

Very busy again at work.  So just time for a big hello to everyone else.  Good luck to anyone about to head abroad for tx and lots of   to all of you on the 2ww.

Lots of love
Alfonsox x


----------



## Sasha B

Roze,

So sorry... I did a pee stick test before my blood test for both my cycles. I know people say you shouldn't, but come on we are only human! I felt it soffened the blow of getting the actual blood test results back. I know its devistating when you see that negative but really only a blood test is accurate enough. Not to get your hopes up but it may still be positive. I know of a few ff girls who did did the dreaded pee stick the morning of the blood tests, which showed 'negative', only to get a positive result from their blood tests.

Sending you a big  .

Sasha x


----------



## roze

Thank you for all your kind word of support, and the personal emails I had from some of you. Feel a lot better now, think it was just a major blow and release of tension. Will post again with blood results.

If not pg, then where on earth has Auntie Flow got to?

Good luck everyone with testing and ET, etc, Can't believe Bluebell is 20 wks pg already- where does time go.!!!

love,


roze xxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Bluebelle.

It's a girl....That's wonderful!! If I'd have guessed I would definatley of said he was a Boy(considering the problems you have had up to this scan!). I am over the moon for you both. You deserve it. Have you got any names yet?

Love to you all,

bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Anyone heard from Suey?

Roze - thinking of you tom....hoping...

rsmum xx


----------



## Ruth

Roze,
The drugs are stopping AF coming. Once you have had the blood test and if a negative seen then the drugs should be stopped and bleed normally comes in 3 or 4 days.

Ruth


----------



## Suey

Hi All

Sorry to have gone out of circulation and left you all wondering!.  I had the scan on Wednesday and the good news is there was one bubba - with a heartbeat - which I was very relieved about (especially as I was only 6 weeks and one day pregnant and even without the bleeding wasn't sure he would be able to detect heartbeat this early).  The doctor told me to rest and lie down for 48 hours - hence not able to get to computer!!!

The bleeding lasted all day Wednesday on and off, stopped Thursday, then started again last night (but not as heavy as before) - seems to be slowing/stopping again now.  Still very worried about what is causing it and the fact it stopped and has started again.  The doctor thought I needed extra hormone support so increased dose of cyclogest and progynova so I am just praying this does the trick.  I have got to have another scan next Tuesday.

Not sure if I should carry on lying down doing nothing or what?  Does anybody know?

Still keeping fingers very much crossed.

Thank you all so much for your support - you are all wonderful and deserve your dreams coming true.

Bluebell - so glad your scan went well - wonderful news.

Love to everyone and thinking of you all.

Sueyxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Suey! I've been checking FF constantly for your news - so glad to hear you saw a heartbeat - especially, so early - excellent news!


----------



## chrissier

Suey

So happy to hear your news.  If I were you I would rest for a few more days, just to be on safe side.

Look after yourself.

Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Fantastic News Suey !!!!!!!  We were all getting a bit worried about you   I agree, rest up and take it easy   Make the most of being looked after 

Bluebell -  Wow A daughter on her way          I bet you can't wait to go shopping for all those pink things now


----------



## hunt

Hi everyone,
I have only posted on here once, but I do read it most days and keep up with you all, my thoughts are with those of you that it hasn't worked for, I really feel for you.  Many congratulations to those of you with BFP's, glad your scan went well Bluebell, maybe now you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy!  It looks like we're now ready to go, Ruth has found us a donor and we are due to go to Marbella around the 18th October, so feeling excited but quite nervous about the dreaded 2ww.  Even though I haven't joined in I have found this site really helpful.  Its great the way you all support each other,  I now feel justified in joining in, now that I have a date.  Will keep you posted.
Hunt


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Hunt   Congratulations on getting a date to go !  Ceram are great, we had a very easy experience and would recommend it to anyone  GOOD LUCK 
Jennifer xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a really quick post as in a rush.  

Suey .... FANTASTIC news !!!!!!!!  I am so pleased for you.    Hang in there.  My clinic said to me that rest was not necessary as long as you don't overdo it, as 'what will be will be', so I would just do what seems comfortable to you, and if that feels like lying down for a few days, then do it ! 6 weeks is really early for seeing a heartbeat.  That's great!!!!!!!

Thanks all so much for your good wishes re 'shrimpeena' / 'shrimpette'

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi girls and boys  

Suey - So glad everything is ok and you can relax a little now   Keep resting xx

Bluebell - So glad everything is going well for you now    Relax and enjoy xx

Jennifer - I hope you're resting matey! Not long to go now xx

Hunt - Welcome and GOOD LUCK! We too went to Ceram and had the best experience. Ruth made everything so much less stressful, she's a star   

Roze - Thinking of you sweetheart xx

Sasha - Wow! You're starting drugs in a couple of days! Good luck xx

Lisa - Hope you and the beautiful Charlotte are ok xx

Katie - Just read your post! Well done! Good luck for your 2ww xx

Lots of love to everyone. I am sorry if I have missed anyone, it wasn't intentional  

I still can't believe we got that BFP! I am still way up there on cloud 9! I have felt very sick and tired for the last few days and have had a couple of headaches and backache! I am NOT complaining though as its all got to be good signs   I have my first scan on 5th Oct. My birthday is on 8th so all being well I will have the best birthday present ever!! My HCG blood levels came back at 470.7 on test day which I believe is very good. 

Love and hugs to everyone 

Rachel xx


----------



## Mitch1

Ladies, I am in a panic...

Where can I get a pelvic scan done in  London at short notice.
I usually use the London Fertility Centre, but they can't fit me in and I need to get a scan done on Monday....


Thanks!
Mitch x


----------



## earthe kitt

Suey - What a relief!! - so pleased for you that baby is hanging in thereand a h/b at 6 weeks

Sasha good to meet you yesterday - hope we can meet up again soon - all the best for the new cycle. You're an incredible woman - your DH was very lucky to have you with him and caring for him

Roze - so sorry for your BFN - 2WW is hell - especially after all the hurdles we have to jump through for this "lark"

Everyone else - hope things are proceeding as you would wish

Us - Ruth appears to have found us a donor and we have a very provisional e/c of 13/14 November. Going to GP this evening to get started on pill - over 20 years since I last took one. 
Sam now not having his heart surgery until after Christmas so Ruth kindly pulled out the stops to have a go before Christmas.

Good luck to all on the 2WW - hope your dreams come true

Jo


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I can't believe how busy it is on this tread now. Even after only a short holiday I am finding it really hard to keep up with all the news.

Chrisser - I was so pleased to see your news. Congratulations!!
Jennifer - I'm glad your treatment went smoothly. I'm keeping my finers crossed for you.
Suey- I have been following your news and I'm relieved that things are still looking very positive.

My own treatment at Ceram is at last feeling as if it is getting closer. We plan to fly out on 21/10 for EC on 24th. I am desperate to get on with things and having had my 37th birthday this week I'm feeling old and as if time is running out!
This board is really keeping me going at the moment.
Best wishes to everyone
Crusoe


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi everyone! 

Suey, I'm so glad to hear that everything is OK and that you saw the heartbeat. Take care of yourself.

Roze, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. Best of luck with your frosties.

Iain, I hope there are plenty of embies for you.

Bluebell - great news about your little girl!

earthe kitt and crusoe, best of luck with your treatment!


----------



## Sasha B

Suey, Great news about beanie's heartbeat. You must have been very relieved. Hearing it at 6 weeks is also a very promising sign. Thank God you are both ok. Take good care of your self  .

Earthe, great to have met you as well the other day  . It felt like we'd known each other for years by the way we were chatting. Hope you weren't late for your meeting.

Crusoe, glad to hear your tx dates are coming closer. All the best  

Rachel, great news about your HCG levels! Enjoy seeing the first picies of your bean!

Lots of love to everyone,

Sasha x


----------



## roze

Hi,

Thanks to everyone for their kind wishes. Think the drugs just exacerbated everything.  Had blood test and no surprise it was negative. 
Still fortunate to have 9 frosties in Barcelona, so the doom and gloom was a bit premature, as from what I gather from people's personal experiences, there is just as much chance of a BFP from a FET, regardless of official statistics.

Decided to consider adoption in the New Year if this doesn't work out, and for the first time, seeing adoption as, Chrissie says, as a positive step rather than a consolation prize. 

Anyway, this is a different discussion for a different time ...some way to go yet!


Best of luck to  all of you, look forward to hearing more BFP's...

love


roze xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Anyone heard from Nicola-Anne ? She was due to go to Ceram but haven't heard from her since she got back ?


----------



## tine

Dear Mitch,
You can try London womens clinic in Harley Street where i went, 0207 487-5050.
Good Luck.
Love Linda


----------



## RSMUM

Roze,
Sorry to hear that your blood test confirmed the HPT's  

Didn't realise you had 9 in the freezer!That is INCREDIBLE!I think the only reason why FET's are considered less successful is cos they don't often all survive the thaw - but with 9 you are doing soo well to start with. None of this of course, takes away from the pain of a BFN but it immediately gives you hope for the future and to be looking at adoption too, that's great. Hang in there and good luck.

Jennifer -  how are you doing?Not long to go now..I owe you an IM.. 

Sasha - glad you and Earthe met up - it really is as if you've known each other for years, isn't it?!  - you should hear Caron, Charli and I when we get together   

Bluebell - how lovely to read of your little girl - after all that you've gone through I wonder if you are able to relax a little now..really hope so..MUST send you an IM..

I have lost track of everyone so apologies to you all...this thread is REALLY growing fast!

Hope you're all having a good weekend.

Deb x


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Roze, so very sorry to hear you didn't get a BFP this time.  From what I've read and my contact with the IM in Barcelona, they're very good, have high success, so you're in the best hands and lots of frosties.  I know this doesn't take away from the disappointment and heartache but we always manage to pick ourselves up somehow - especially when you've got lots more chances, as you have.  Good luck with the next step.

Bluebell, delighted you're having a little girlie.  Bless her. xx

Yes, this thread is growing so fast, I can't keep up and so sorry if I've missed something important (only have time to logon every few days sometimes).

I'm off to the IM in Barcelona this week for our first appointment with Dr George Clooney Olivares!  Looking forward to the change of scene and a new start for us, with (any luck) hope anewed.

Hope you're doing ok Ange.  Thinking of you.

All the very best ladies.  Love, AJ of London xx


----------



## badger b

Hi Girls,

Hope you dont mind me joining in,but im going to a an abroadie early next year(fingers crossed)!
My story is that been ttc for 5 years,Ivf last year resulted in a BFP,but sadly M/C after nine weeks.Second attempt jan BFN,3RD attempt no eggs fertalised.Ive come to the conclusion that my egg quality just isnt good enough anymore and have decided to move on to DE in Spain(CERAM).
Good luck to all awaiting treatment,and well done to all the BFP,S,this thread has truely given me inspiration for our de attempt



Badger

x


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Badger   Welcome to FF   Sorry about your MC hun   I went to Ceram and am now on my 2ww.  I would definately recommend them.  Good Luck


----------



## badger b

Thanks for the welcome Jennifer!
Ive been reading your updates about ceram for last couple of weeks now,good luck with testing!
Im just waiting to get my blood tests out of the way so i can get my form faxed over there to get the ball rolling,nervous but excited at the same time!
 
Can you reccommend a place to stay whilst over there?


badger
x


----------



## Jennifer

Oooooooooooooooooh another stalker !!!!!!!!!!!

Ruths Husband Simon will find you a hotel, pick you up from the airport and take you to all appointments and take you back to the airport again for a fee - we did that and it took a lot of the stress out of it.  If you email Ruth I am sure she will give you the details   If not, I am sure one of the girls on here will suggest somewhere.  We stayed too far out of Marbella so wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## RSMUM

Love the picture of the embies by the way Jennifer!


----------



## Jennifer

Thank you !  I love them too


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls, 

Just a quickie. Feeling a bit down today. It's six months since dh died and its also the aniiversary of our engagement on Wednesday. I feel like I want to have a good cry but I can't. AF has been playing up as well even though I'm on HRT. It was due today. I'm sure that's partly why I feel like an emotional time bomb. I just don't want anything to get in the way of this next IVF cycle  . Since my second cycle in June I've been having slight twinges in the uteral area and in my boobs (sorry tmi). Its not constant and I keep telling myslef its all part of the recovery process form the onslaught that it takes during treatment cycles, but after all that I've been through with my dh, I'm afraid that maybe somethings not right.  Maybe I'm too paranoid. Sorry to be so down. I know I'll come through this but that doesn't make the journey through it any less painful.

Thanks for listening,

Sasha x


----------



## Jennifer

Sorry you are feeling bad Sasha   I have sent you an IM 

I get PMT on HRT too - not flippin fair is it.  All the problems of menopause and none of the benefits.


----------



## Rachel

Sasha 

So sorry you're feeling so down sweetheart   

Sending you lots of hugs across   

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
                  
Abroadie Babies  
*Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04, 
tinks78,Dubai fertility centre, ICSI,Baby Girl born 24/06/05  
NattKatt, AUS, ICSI/IVF, Baby Girl born 
MARTEEN, Spain, D/E, Baby Girl 

  Expecting Abroadies  

Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, Edd 18/11/05,  
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd 15/11/05   
KathyC, Instute Marques,IVF/DE,Edd 30/10/05   ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev,? DE, Edd 02/12/05 ,   
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, DE, EDD, 11/02/06  
lix , Dubai fertility centre, ICSI    
Salbal, Moscow , IVF/ DE   
Alfonso, IVI Barcelona , de EDD?   
suey Ceram Spain Icsi/DE  
Chrisier , Ceram, de , EDD 22/05/06    
Rachel Ceram    
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE   
nicola anne Ceram  

Abroadies in waiting 
ladyblue IM barcelona testing 10th october   
 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
Abroadie crew  
Karen1 Altra Vita DE ET 9th October 
Andream, lister 
Sasha B, Poland initial consultation 7th september 
inspired spain ? clinic? DE 
Mitch1 altra Vita EC next week !!  
earthe kitt Ceram EC 13/14th November 
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor  
nugs Ceram awaiting donor 
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , EC Nov 2nd 
hunt Ceram , DE , september 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
holly667 Ceram DE/ICSI october 
crusoe ceram ec 1st september 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain DE, September ,  
AJ London IM Barcelona first appointment 27th DE 
Janny Ceram Spain ICSI OCT/NOV  
Casey IM Barcelona first app 28/9 
SarahEliabeth IM Barcelona DET awaiting dates 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 

AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
ANGEK IM Barcelona  
Dawnguzz Ceram TX??  
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, 
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
roze ivi Barcelona , de july , downregging 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE 

Let me know of any updates (VIA IM PLEASE)

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Lisa

Hey everyone sorry for being AWOL

will catch up now..

in the meantime xxx

NEW HOME http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37830.0

IM me any updates or additions please

Love and hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Sasha

So sorry to hear you are not feeling well.  I had a terrible time on the HRT prior to starting my tx. My AF went completely haywire and never came when it was due and then I had a terrible haemorrage and had to be rushed to see an emergency doctor.  It probably doesn't agree with you.  It certainly didn't agree with me, but it didn't get in the way of my treatment, so be encouraged by that!!

I am now 6 weeks pregnant and feel absolutely dreadful with terrible nausea.  Does anyone else have this?  I can't face eating or drinking anything and feel nauseous all day long (haven't actually vomited yet).  I can't seem to get myself going at all in the morning and just want to lie in bed, but that doesn't make me feel any better.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I've tried eating ginger biscuits but they make me feel sick too!!

Sorry for the moan.

Love to everyone
Chrissie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Keep a tin of biscuits by the bed and get dh to make you a cuppa before you get up !  I had dreadful nausea with my ds (wasn't actually sick) for most of the first tri so I know how you feel.  It does help to eat little and often.  Try to eat a biscuit or two and go back to sleep in the mornings even if just for 20 mins.
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Lisa

Hi Chrissiexx

I had it to .... only thing hat helped me was, ginger ale, the bubbles help with the tummy and the ginger is a natural anti sickness remedy,

I also carried saltine biscuits withe me so if you ever get a break in the sickness try munching on these,

also I used the travel sickness braclets they were such a relief, 

hope it gets better for you, it is all a good sign though!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fin

Hi all,

Wondering if I could join in with your group.

I did drop in here once before but that was when I was thinking about treatment abroad but now we have everthing confirmed and are nearly there.

My DH has azoospermia (no sperm in SA) so we are travelling out to New York to have treatment with Dr Schlegel at Cornell's in November.

Feeling a little nervous but excited at the same time.

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## roze

Dear Sasha,

Sorry to hear you are feeling so down. It is clearly a difficult time for you right now.

All I can say from my own experience  is that in these drugs don't really do any of  us an favours on the emotional front.

Please take care,


love,



roze xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Fin - Welcome back   Good Luck with your tx 

Roze - Hope you are ok 

Hi to everyone else - short post from me coz I am feeling tired.  Going to have a kip this afternoon I think 

Hopefully see lots of you in Chat tonight at 7pm 

Jennifer xx xx xx


----------



## Suey

Just wanted to pop in and say hi.

I am finding it impossible to keep up with all the news!

So sorry you are feeling down Sasha - sending you love an hugs.

Want to wish Jennifer loads of luck for test day.

Hope Rachel and Chrissie are doing okay.  Sorry about the sickness Chrissie. (I only have very mild morning sickness and not every day so I am getting off lightly so far with that one).

Good luck to everyone else about to start tx and welcome to all the new abroadies.

My news is that bleeding settled down a few days okay but am still getting what I suppose could be called spotting some times - brown blood (sorry tmi) - we have another scan tomorrow so keeping everything crossed still.

Love
Sueyxx


----------



## Janny

Hi everyone 

This is my second attempt - the computer just had a bit of a wobbler and everything disappeared. Sorry if it ends up posting from me twice.... Just got back from holiday and my head is _spinning with all your news... Fin its good to see you here on the abroadies board. Thanks for the info you gave me a few weeks back - I'll have everything crossed for a positive result for you. Jennifer - how are you doing - and when are you going to test? Already I'm on tenterhooks! Suey - I scrolled through your last few days anxiously - so glad to see things have settled down, do take it easy... Sasha, I was so sorry to read about how down you are feeling but it is absolutely inevitable with everything that you have been through - I was doing the drugs on my Mum's first birthday since her death and thought I was behaving normally and feeling reasonably OK, until suddenly I wasn't... You are such a huge support to everyone on these boards - to those of us who just read them (everyday!) as well as the regulars. We are all rooting for you.

Quick update about me (no change to the board yet Lisa!) AF finally came on day 37, so I am on my first 'natural' cycle since abandoned ICSI at CERAM - hopefully back there next month for another attempt after this cycle has been scrutinised. The waiting is driving me mad - and its only been 26 days! 

Good luck everyone

Jan x_


----------



## Janny

Sorry about the italics - my fingers must have been spinning as well as my head


----------



## Rachel

Chrissie

I too am feeling nauseous constantly and very tired. I have spent a couple of hours in bed this afternoon cause I just had no energy!   Have had a few headaches too. Nothing major but just niggling. Had a bit more bleeding today which has worried me a bit. Roll on next Wed for the first scan! When's yours?

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel

Suey 

I hope the scan tomorrow goes well.   Its so worrying isn't it. I promised myself I wouldn't worry but somehow can't help it! I suppose after the journey we've all had to get here its inevitable. 

Fin 

Welcome back hun   All looking good. Won't be long beofre you go   

Janny 

All the waiting is the hardest part isn't it   won't be long before you can start again   

Jennifer 

How are you buddy? Not long to go now. Got it all crossed for you    Was going to try and make the chat but pc is playing up and I am too tired today. Will definately try again next week as the pc is having some work done on it on Wed. Not sure how I will feel though!  

Love to everyone 

Rachel xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone......
Rachel... sorry you are feeling so tired.  Don't overdo it and put those feet up !!

Sasha, what a horrible day you were obviously having.   I wished I could have been there with you to take you out and pamper you !   Have you asked Ruth about the twinges ? I had all sorts of funny pains for quite a while after some of my BFNs.  The drugs we have to take are nasty bugg*rs aren't they !  We get snet on a roller coaster of being in major menopausal symptoms one minute to rampant teenager the next.  It's no wonder we feel a bit crappy at times.  Hang in there.  Mark would be so very proud of you.  

Janny, great that things are moving for you.  Counting days is the bane of our lives isn't it !  Hope they go speedily for you !

Roze, thinking of you.

Chrissie... poor you with the nausea.  Must be so tiring.

Jennifer.  Thank you so much for all the bouncing thingies on your last post to me !  Only a few days now for you.  We are crossing everything for you.       

Won't say much more now as I need to have my tea before the chat room !!!!  Sorry to have missed loads of people.

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Hi girls - Ive been lurking around the abroadies boards for ages now and ive finally got my appt at IM barcelona 28/9 so fly out tomorrow - im a bit worried about the mock transfers i have scarring from past laser treatment - ive had diffcult transfers in the past - 1st time in needed gas & air and 2nd time I needed cervical dilation couple of weeks before and then sedation.   has anyone experienced anything similar and did the clinic provide for this problem. If not i suppose ill know when i get there !!!
Suey - good luck with the scan 
Jennifer - fingers XXXX
Sasha - have you tried camomile tea or acupuncture - boyj of these  really help me with nausea ( i have a really dodgy stomach on top of everything else)
Roze - ive read your posts - im so sorry things didn't work out for you - good luck for the future
hi to anyone else - this is a really busy board  
Bye for now Caseyxx


----------



## Jennifer

LOOK !!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37892.new#new

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Lisa

Congrats Jennifer     me thinks twinnies 

fin would you like me to add you to the list again? iM me your details hun and I will do,

casey have added you xxx

hope everyone is ok...

me is sad   its my wedding anniversary today and dh still isnt home from work its 11.30 pm now I cooked a lovely 4 course dinner with candles and champagne and am sitting here dolled up in my little black number on my own   

not a happy bunny


----------



## bluebell

Jennifer ...as I said on the chat room .. weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lisa, I'm getting on a plane now and coming over to share the booze and nosh with you.  is that OK ?  Just remember you have just earned a bumper crop of DH 'credits' to be spent at a future date, ie he owes you a big dose of something of your choice !  Hope he turns up soon !

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hunt

Jennifer
That's wonderful news, many conratulations, I think Lisa may be right!!
Hunt


----------



## chrissier

Dear Jennifer

I'm so pleased for you, that is fantastic news!!!!

  

Lots of love
Chrissie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Jennifer 

Fab fab fab news sweetheart!!     

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls,

Can I join you. I went to Ceram and am due to test 28th. I went on the 2ww thread and only just noticed this one today. I think it might bring me luck because I can see lots of   for Ceram.

Take care

X Selina


----------



## Rachel

Hi Selina and Welcome  

I was wondering how you were getting on as I hadn't heard from you in a while!

Good luck for tomorrow  

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Selina,

Good luck for tomorrow. We'll be thinking of you,

Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Got everything crossed for you Selina for tomorrow.               

Bel, so good to hear from you.  How ya doing ??

Big fat hugs to everyone.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicola-anne

Good luck Selina for tomorrow!

We are testing this Friday 30th having been at CERAM, so hopefully we will both be clogging up Ruth's inbox with lots of good news this week!

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## Jennifer

Selina - Good Luck for testing tomorrow


----------



## Suey

Hi All

Great news Jennifer - so pleased for you.  

Good luck to Selina and Nicola Anne for your test days.  Will be thinking of you.

I am feeling a bit down at the moment.  Had the scan this morning and the doctor was not that encouraging. The baby is still there and still got the heartbeat but he said it is smaller than it should be - I am 7 weeks today and he said it was size of a six week pregnancy.  What worries me more is that there was a large area next to the placenta, which he said is blood and he said it is where I had the bleed from.  In his words, the next two weeks are crtical.  So I am feeling very worried.

Sueyxx


----------



## bluebell

Oh Suey, you poor thing.  
I too had a large area of bleeding next to the placenta, which for ages they thought was separation, but then decided eventually was a failed twin (anembryonic pregnancy).  I think it often looks a lot more frightening than it is.  The ACU in Dundee told me that they have had pregnancies hanging on for dear life with massive areas of bleeding and still being OK and going on to full term.  The big blob on the scan will most likely be old blood if you have stopped bleeding fresh stuff, but will just take a long time to get reabsorbed.  I am not an expert of course, but that is what I  gleaned.  
I know how frightening this is though, so I am sending you lots of big hugs and hope all is OK for you.  When is your next scan booked for ?  
Love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Suey - Poor you   It must be awful to hear that from a doctor.  I think what Bluebell says makes a lot of sense - rest up hun and I hope your special embryo is indeed hanging on   Good Luck - I am sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## Anon

Please could somebody let me have the phone number and email address for Ceram.  I've looked on their website and the phone number doesn't work.

many thanks and all luck to you.


----------



## Janny

I've sent Anon an email with CERAM contact details

Jan x


----------



## Jennifer

cool janny - i was about to


----------



## Bel

Suey,

Sorry to hear about your scan. I agree with Bluebelle. I remember when she went through a similar situation. I really hope that little one holds on. They are strong little fighters. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Bluebelle - I am fine. Looking forward to trying again! We have a date of 2/11 at Ceram and it can't come quick enough. Great news about Jennifer. I really hope this thread will bring me luck this time! Hope you are good and 'Big' Shrimpy is doing okay. Have you had any cravings yet? Well, it's all happening on this thread at the moment. Shame we haven't heard from Buzz or Kathy for a while. They must both be due very soon. 

Better go now as at work and phone keeps interrupting me!!

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

What happened to my notification enabling thingy?  Thought " hmm..surely someone must have posted over the past few days?!"    

CONGRATS JENNIFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!             

Suey - so sorry to read your post but Bluebell's story is soo similar - hang in there..big hugs

XXXX


----------



## safarigirl

Hello everyone,
I am new to this board, after 3 miscarriages, I am looking into the whole area of egg donation as think that this might be my best chance of success.  I have emailed both Ceram and IM in barcelona and have got information from them regarding the process and costs.  If anyone has made a choice between using these two facilities could you let me know, i am feeling rather confused about all of this, deciding on where to go, and was hoping that those of you, with experience could perhaps help me a little.  If any of you have used ceram or im could you tell me how long you usually wait for your first appointment?
Any advice, information, would be most appreciated.
good luck to everyone waiting to test, its heartwarming to read all the good news on these pages.


----------



## Andream

Congratulations Jennifer I know how much it means to you. I am so excited for you        

I am keeping an eye on everyone will start joining in again when things are moving. Hoping to get some test results soon

Love and   to all

andrea


----------



## Izzy x

Wow...congratulations Jennifer. Fantastic to get a positive so early. i've only posted on here a couple of times but i've been stalking you all for a while! Thats wonderful news. 
Izzy


----------



## ladyblue

Hi All,

I am also new to this thread, although I've been reading it for some time now. (I was just a bit scared of butting in - everyone seems to know each other so well!)

Safarigirl - I just had to respond to your post. I am so sorry to hear about your experiences, I can only imagine how you must feel. I thought I would try to share my experience of Egg Donation abroad with you. It was a hard step to take, but once the decision was made, I sooo want it to work!

I am currently with IM, in fact I've only just returned from Barcelona, after having a FET(DE), yesterday! 

I contacted IM earlier this year to ask about their practice, prices etc. They were very prompt in their replies, and after some deliberation we decided to go with them. Once confirmed, our appointment was made within a couple of weeks - it was more about when was convenient for us!

We have had two previous cycles - both BFN. This is our third attempt, and a Doppler Scan, done for the first time, has shown my circulation to the uterus is not good. I am now on medication for this. I have to say that Dr Olivares was very good at explaining what it all meant, good and bad, and let us make the final decision on whether to continue with the transfer. This is what I like about IM - their friendliness, their promptness, their professionalism, and the way they treat you as an adult and not an imbecile!

They also have a couple of girls who act as translators, so language is not a problem. They stay with you throughout all your appointments. Dr Olivares also speaks excellent English, and there is an English Doctor, Victoria Walker, who assists Dr O.
After your appointment the girls even walk you to the taxi rank and ensure you get a taxi safely.

I would definitely recommend IM, and having read many other posts, I know that others would also recommend Ceram and IVI, however I don't know about these. If you have any questions about IM, I will always try to answer them as fully as possible.

Good luck with whatever you decide, and here's loads of fairydust on its way to you!    

In fact   to one and all on this site! May everyone's dreams come true!

ladyblue
   x


----------



## badger b

Hi Girls,

Im a newbie to treatment abroad,and hope you can answer some of my questions?
Im hoping to use DE at Ceram Jan or Feb,and in the past have only used fresh ivf cycles,so im not sure of the protocol involved with DE?Ithink im supposed to take drugs in conjunction with the donors?but dont know what type,and how long for?Also,will Ceram sen me the drugs or can i get them prescribed from my doctors?

Sorry for all the questions,but im a bit green as grass here!

also how long  do we take the drugs for?

thanks
badger


----------



## Twinmummie

Hiya girls

I am looking into 2 clinics at the moment Sirm in New York and also Ceram.Could any of you help me with what I do from the beginning.Am so confused with it all that need to know what cost it is for icsi and drugs,flights and somewhere to stay.
Thanks in advance
Love Georgia
xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi LadyTango !  Thanks for your IM !!!   I am sending you one back


----------



## safarigirl

ladyblue
thank you so much for your long response, it really helps reading of someones experiences.  Its so exiting for you and i will really hope for the best for you on this cycle.
May I ask you what prompted you to go to IM?  There does seem to be equal measure of support for ceram and ivi as well.  I looked at IM's website and they claim a 70% success rate, and i guess that is one of the factors that we are interested in - they do seem a little more than ceram.
If anyone else has made a decision about these three clinics, i would love to know
Once again ladyblue holding thumbs and toes for you and sending you lots of positive energy.


----------



## Jennifer

Safarigirl - I went with Ceram and although I didn't look at IM of IVI in detail, I believe that you don't know till the last minute when ET will be and have to book accommodation and flights in a panic only days before.  With Ceram I knew my dates a long time in advance and was able to be relaxed about the whole thing.  Also, knowing that Ruth from this site is there was a huge draw and probably the main reason why we went there - as well as their success records of course !  
As you can see by my ticker - they have worked their magic and I am now pregnant on my first ever attempt !

Good Luck with whoever you decide to go with


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone xxx

wow loads of newbies !! can I ask you to IM me your details so I an add you to the list with the correct tx and clinics etc etc .

hope everyone is ok 

good luck with testing today selina 

love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello there,
Just to add a bit about my choice.  I chose IVI Barcelona. It was tough to decide but these were the main reasons:

*Ceram* 
It is cheaper than the others, but has a really good success rate. It also has Ruth, a major factor !! Thing that put us off a wee bit (even though Ruth reassured me that it diesn't make any difference, and it porbably doesn't) was that at Ceram they egg share whereas IVIB they don't. Personal factor as well is that wedon't know Marbella, whereas DH and I love Barcelona, and know it well so didn't need to worry about arrangements .. we knew what to do.

*IM* 
Very goopd success rates (although not quite so high when you see that the 70% is for pregnancy rates ... their live birth rates aren't much higher than the other clinics). More expensive than the others .. the main factor for us not chosing this clinic.

*IVI*
There are a few IVIs in Spain, with Valencia being the oldest and the main one. We chose Barcelona as it was new and had much shorter waiting lists, a well as liking Barcelona. Yes, it is a rush when you get that call to go over for ET, but the only advantage of this is that you haven't alrady booked flights if something goes wrong with the donor's follicle stimulation, so it is kinda swings and roundabouts.

*Spain*
We chose Spain because my consultant here in the UK reckoned that most of the really good people she had met at conferecnes were from there, and that it has a good reputation. However, good reports from this thread about Crete, Moscow and Kiev too.

Lisa, there was an attempt to get a comparison chart going at one point so people could look it up to help them choose. Did anything come of this ? It would be great to have this for people new to the process.

Good luck to everyone choosing.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

I am trying to get all the details of all the cliics everyone is using so we can compile a diectory,

so if any of you get a moment PM me the contact details of your clinic !!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

bluebell you are star taking the time to write all of that - i so appreciate it all.
do you have a website for IVI barcelona?
I didnt realise there was a difference between ivi and im in barcelona!!!!  seee how new i am to all of this.
would you mind me asking you your budget (generally) for ivi barcelona?  Busy trying to organise a loan and need to know what to beg err ask for!


----------



## bluebell

No probs safarigirl !  That is what we are here for.  No point reinventing the wheel.  I wish you all the best


IVI has a general website for all the clinics:
www.ivi.es/eng/

Each clinic is listed on this website with contact details.

Barcelona Email = 
[email protected]
or, [email protected]  (cormad = Carme Ormad, the woman who is the translator at Barcelona).
Tel = 0034 932063000

I am the world's worst for remembering sums, but I think we must have spent getting on for £6K in total, including all flights, accommodation, scans, tests, drugs and the treatmtent.  It's a lot of money.

Good luck and Lisa thanks for doing the directory.  Will it have people's comments in it to, ie recommendations and suggestions ?

Fianl comment is what I have said a few times before.  I am sure all the clinics in Spain regularly mentioned here are great, and there is probably not much to choose between them, so go with gut reaction and the one that just feels right, otherwise it is sooooooooooo hard to choose !!!!!.  DH and I made a chart of pros and cons of each and even then couldn't choose, so it was almost a tossing a coin job !

Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just re-read my own post and may be well out with the £6K estimate !  Have obviously blocked it out of my mind how much we spent, so take it with a pinch of salt    People who have just been will be able to give you a less rusty answer !!! 
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

GOOD LUCK NICOLA ANNE AND DH FOR TESTING


----------



## bluebell

and from me too !!!!!!!!!!!!!
           
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Iain

Hi everybody

Many thanks to everyone who has sent us good luck messages and best wishes.

We arrived in Barcelona on Wednesday. Egg collection was Thursday. I gave a sample and my DP had a scan and blood taken. The lining had increased slightly to 6.8mm. They were happy with that, but got a call on Thursday night at the hotel to say start using 4 patches!!!! 
Got a call on Friday to say we had 11 eggs and 10 had fertilised.
Sunday was ET day. 2 embryos were transferred and another 5 were being considered for freezing.
We were told the 2 embryos were good quality and that the actual transfer went really well.

Arrived home last night to find an email telling us they were not going to freeze the remaining embryos.
Felt disappointed. Felt even more disappointed when I read Roze's news.
Roze, I'm so sorry. As other have said, words are not enough.

So here we are on the 2WW.

Safarigirl - the total IVIB cost was £5000. Add to that; £700 for two return flights to Spain, £300 for two blood tests and two scans at home prior to going to Spain for the ET. We stayed in an absolutely disgraceful so called 4* hotel for 6 nights (thought going that little bit extra and having some luxuries, would ease the stress. Turned out it only added to it) cost £800. Food not included so that was extra.

So we're talking about £7000.

Good luck everyone. I'll try to read back now to find out how everyone is doing. It's difficult to keep track.

Iain

ps maybe we should start a new thread on hotels recommended and not recommended. This would have helped us.


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Safarigirl,
Just to say that we are doing a DET cycle with IM in Barcelona.  We chose this because a Fertility Nurse at the Lister Hospital had mentioned it and we were very impressed with their website.  They provided us with masses of information and replied promptly to emails.  We did not know about IVI Barcelona or Ceram previously (I only know about them from this thread).  We did try to find out about several other clinics in Spain in Madrid and Valencia but did not pursue those.  So far we are impressed with IM, although of course we have not completed a full cycle yet and will not for probably another 4 weeks.  So cannot say how that will go.  We have been told that we should be given 3 - 4 days notice to get out to Barcelona for the transfer, so that seems fine.


----------



## Clara Rose

Iain, best of luck to you and your DP. 

I was considering IVI Barcelona but I have now decided to go to IM Barcelona. My first appointment is on the 11th November, and I'm very excited. I know they are the most expensive but I've always had the feeling that they were the clinic for me. So off I'm going. At last! 

I would be very interested to know about good/bad hotels in Barcelona. What one did you go to, Iain? I have never been to the city and any advice would be very welcome!

Clara x


----------



## Iain

Hi Clara

Thanks for the good luck!

When we went for our consultation in July we stayed one night in Hotel Silken. Address C/Sant Gervasi de Cassoles 26. This was a lovely 3* hotel. Very clean and spacious room. Staff very friendly. Cost was £67 for double room. Silken is a group and probably have other hotels. I can only vouch for this one.

The one we've just come back from is Hotel Laietana Palace. Address Via Laietana 17.
This is a so called 4* hotel. Tiny room, disgusting bathroom (black mould round the pathseal, screws hanging out the bath panel), dirty scuffed walls, very noisy and lots of other examples of poor service.
We asked for another room only to be shown an identical room 2 floors up!!
This cost over £800 for 6 nights - no breakfast. DON'T GO NEAR IT !!!!!!!

Good luck for November. Hope everything goes to plan!!

Iain


----------



## ladyblue

Hi safarigirl,

The main reasons for us choosing IM were:

1. High success rates, (although I didn't believe one clinic could be so much higher than all other clinics, so a hefty pinch of salt!)
  IM state that the reason for their high success rate is the fact that their donor base is mainly drawn from students, so very      
  young and fertile with high quality eggs.

2. Location. Barcelona is easy for us to travel to, as we are only a half hour drive from Stanstead airport, and we use Easyjet,     
   who are cheap and easily accessible, even at short notice.

3. Donor matching. A donor was found very quickly who matched my hair and eye colouring, light skinned etc. She was also tall 
  for a Spaniard, although still somewhat shorter than me (I'm 5' 9"). They tell you a basic outline of your donor, but only if
  you want to know!

4. Language. I knew I wanted somewhere where language would not be a problem. I wanted to be able to ask any questions at all,
  including technical medical questions, which would have been a problem if their standard of English wasn't high enough.

Basically I agree with what has already been said, go with your gut instinct. It is important to feel as comfortable as you can with your clinic, as it is a stressful enough experience on its own, you don't need any other, avoidable stress!

As far as costs go, our first fresh donor cycle was about 10,000 Euros, which included the freezing of 4 embryos. Thereafter, the 2 FET's were 2500 Euros each. I think they do some sort of risk share cost, where you can pay for 3 attempts up front. This means that if you are successful on your first attempt you will have paid over the odds. However, if you fail on all 3 attempts, then all further attempts are free. Not sure exactly, but it goes something like that!

Hope all this helps, thanks for your good wishes, by the way, and I really hope everything works out for you too!

ladyblue
   x


----------



## RSMUM

Well,I was going to post to add to all the comments about chosing a clinic but you've all said everything I was going to say! I too did a pros and cons list and kept coming back to IM not really sure why, had a wonderful experience there, Iurdana and Federique are lovely and so helpful and both Dr. O and Dr. W. were fab. However I DID end up with a BFN  and no frosties so we'll see how we get on next time.

Iain, I'm so sorry to hear about your bad hotel experience and no frosties - it really is horrid when you've gone through al this to get that news, but as so many on this thread have shown, it's certianly by no means over !!!!..all the very,very best for the 2ww and hope we can help you and your DP through the next two weeks - they can be soo tough!   Big cyber hugs to you both

Good luck Nicola-Anne - keeping everything crossed for you! 

HI to everyone else..sorry this is such a short post..

Rsmum xx


----------



## ladyblue

Hi Clara,

I just noticed your question about hotels in Barcelona (I'm dreadfully slow at all this!), so I thought I'd tell you about the 3 different hotels we have stayed in.

I mainly wanted a decent size room (if I was going to spend all day after the transfer on the bed, I wanted to be in nice surroundings!), a restaurant (so I didn't have far to go for my dinner in the evening !), and room service (for lunch!).

The first one we stayed in  (July), was called Hotel Vincci con del Mar, and we stayed in a junior suite. This was a fabulous spacious room(s), even had 2 bathrooms! There was also a rooftop swimming pool, where I spent some of my time relaxing - rude not to, really! Restaurant nice, room service adequate. The only drawback was its location, not in the centre, and not very close to anywhere - not a million miles from the beach, but not that close either. This wasn't too much of a problem, as we had decided to get taxis everywhere anyway, not too much exertion for me! Also, we got it at a discounted rate, I think it is dearer now!

In August we decided to be close to the beach, ie right opposite it! We stayed in the Atenea Mar Hotel. Room was fine, much smaller than before, but not too bad.(ordinary double room). Restaurant lovely, room sevice ok. Location was still out of the centre, but beach was fantastic, clean, safe, loads of facilities inc. loos, showers, cafes etc. Not too far from Olympic Port area, where there are loads of bars and restaurants etc.

This last time (September) we went to Hotel Rey Juan Carlos I - five star, a bit of luxury! Close to IM's new location, although still got a taxi! Fab hotel, bit expensive obviously. Great room, great restaurants, great room service. Got its own outdoor swimming pools and sun loungers, gym for DH if he's into that sort of thing (mine most definitely isn't, bless him!). Also has a spa, which I noticed offered acupuncture. I didn't try it, but useful to know for next time (if there is a next time).

By the way, the new IM location has a beauty centre, called O2, right next door, which  offers acupuncture,reflexology and shiatsu as some of its treatments.

Anyway, hope this is of some use, sorry to rattle on, believe me I talk like this too! Just wish I could type as fast as I talk!

 to everyone,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Janny

Hello everyone - great exchange of information going on here! Whenever we are going somewhere new I use a website www.tripadvisor.com . Its a customer review site and ranks hotels and other accommodation according to the score customers give them. Unlike other similar sites it doesn't try to sell you anything and features appalling reviews as well as good ones... Obviously personal recommendation is the best, but I have not yet been disappointed after bookings based on the rankings and reviews on this site... Hope this helps  

Jan x


----------



## Jennifer

Tripadvisor.com is fab !  I discovered it not long ago and wouldn't book a hotel without checking it out on there first.

Good Luck Iain and DW on 2ww !


----------



## bluebell

Hello all,
Blimey, what a busy night.

Iain,
Congrats to you and DW with your 2 embryos transferred.  It is a real roller coaster isn't it ?  We only had 1 frostie, and not brilliant quality.  It kinda puts a damper on things, doesn't it.  Your hotel sounds terrible.  You poor things .. the last thing you needed was stress !!!! Shame you can't get soem money back.  Did you complain ?

Here is acopy of an IM i sent to someone on here with hotel recommendations.  Mine are not like Lady Blue's, so should be a good contrast, ie mine are central, smaller nad probably cheaper:

Hello,
Well are are a few:

1.  Hostal Goya.  FANTASTIC place, but only if ytou get one of the new ensuite rooms in the new bit ay the back overlooking the courtyard terrace.  Type the name into a search and the website comes up.  It is really contemporary, clean, peaceful and big big lovely rooms.  

2.  Pensio 2000:  www.pensio2000.com It's in the Born area.  It's on the Time Out website. We stayed here when we went for our first trip, but not for the treatment.    It is pretty basic, but includees breakfast and is run by a really nice family.  Again like many Barcelona places, it depends which room you get, and I thunk they only really have one really nice room (the one we had), which os the ensuite double overlooking the Palau de Musica Catalan.  It was clean, nice and cheap, but probably no ggod for when you are having treatment and need your beauty sleep, as it was noisy in the early morning (bin lorries etc).

3.  Hotel Banys Orientalis.  This looks loooooovely.  We have never stayed there, because it has always been full at short notice, but you are going at a less busy time than us.  It has it's own website .. just type in the name.  It is also in the Born (my favourite area), and also in the Time Out Guide.  

4.  Hotel Balmes Tel 934 511 914. It probably has a website too.  We got this out of the Rough Guide, and stayed there as a last resort when we were having treatment, as we couldn't find anywhere else.  It IS your Novotel type place, but ut is in the Eixample (mostly old buildings), and our room was os peaceful, which is what we needed. It was £50 a night each, but the room was massive, had a fridge, bar TV etc, and overlooked the pool and garden at the back (you need to ask for one of those rooms, but there are loads as it is quite a big hotel.  It wasn't the sort of place i would EVER normally stay, but we hasd to chenge our criteria for treatment.

5. Pension Francia, Carrer Rera Palau, in the Born. Tel 933190376 (also in Time Out Guide). We stayed here a few years ago pre IVF.  It's dead cheap, dead basic, but was really quiet as it's in a quiet alley, and was really clean and had a brand new en suite bathroom.

6.  There is a 3 star hotel, a bit modern and characterless, but nice, called Hotel Catalonia Princesa, on Carrer del Rec Comtal in the north east of the Born.  We went there to see if they had rooms, but they were booked.  It was bit like Hotel Balmes, but nicer looking.  Sorry, very vague (no contact detail I'm afraid), but if you got a map from the toursit office with hotels on it, it is on there.  It did seem really nice for a modern hotel, all clean and safe and spacious and on a quiet street away from all the hustle and bustle. 

I think the important thing is that Barcelona is a party city !  Many of the old hotels with character tend to be noisy.  It also seems to be the norm that they have such a variation in rooms, from lovely big bright airy ones to tiny, stuffy, windowless dark boxes, so you need to be a bit careful.  Before we even knew we were going to have treatment in Barc., we went there for a w/e, stayed in a noisy place but didn't give a sh*t, because we were up all night doing the bars and tapas etc.  Treatment is different though !  We would never nornammy stay in a modern hotel, but maybe you need to to get the peace.

Oh, one bar I must recommend though, for when you are still drinking ion your first visit, is El Xampanayet, 22 Carrier Montcada (in the Born).  It's a great little cava bar with loads of character and great tapas ! 

Have you bought the Rough Guide ?  It is really good for restaurants etc etc.

Hope that helps for the other end of the market, ie cheap to mid range !!!!!
Love to all,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Wow, this thread is an absolute mine of information! Thank you all so much for your advice re hotels. I am going to have so much fun choosing one. 

I'm so looking forward to going to Barcelona. I'm really, really excited - if I'm this excited for a first appointment, just think what I'm going to be like when I actually start my treatment!


----------



## roze

Hi to all,

Iain,
Thanks for your good wishes. It really is kind. I am blessed with 9 embryos in the freezer so will see how this pans out before giving up the ghost. I am hoping to go over again for a long weekend mid November for another ET.

Glad things went well in Barcelona, and good luck with the 2ww.  I didn't have any to freeze last time, I think it is very unpredictable. But just remember it only needs one embryo to produce a baby, so your chances are still good.

My choice of IVI wasn't really that scientific. We were introduced to the idea of a Spanish donor by a nurse at UCH, who gave us details of the IVI website. We went initially to Madrid, but they were closing for building work so suggested Barcelona. I am really comfortable there  with the people and don't really think there is much in it statistically to warrant chopping and changing clinics. Like others on this site, we love the city and the region of Catalunya, so feel comfortable going there.

As regards hotels, I think I will do more research for next time, but Hotel Nunez Urgell ( metro Hospital Clinic) was OK but on a noisy road, although I did move to a smaller but quieter room.( Room 101- very Orwellian!)  I can also recommend the Hotel Amister on Avenguida Roma, ( same metro , 10 mins walk). which is  a modern designer hotel. Suggest you ask for a internal ie courtyard room as opposed to the street side. They both have deals on ebookers or expedia.

Good luck everyone.

rozexxxx


----------



## CaroJulia

Hi Everyone

Roze & Iain
As I was with you on an earlier thread, thought I'd catch up with you as I saw you are both here.
Iain, good luck on the 2WW.  I really hope it works out for you.
Roze, commiserations on your result, but as you said, you've got the 9-in-waiting!  I'm glad that you are feeling positive about things and hope you get over in mid-November as you're planning.

As for me, I am off to IM Barcelona tomorrow morning (07.10 flight, thank goodness for Zurich airport, it takes us only one hour door-to-plane seat).  Whoops, should have said "we" there.  DH cheerfully booked us into new Hilton, MILES away from anywhere, practically in France, so I threw a temper tantrum and we are now somewhere closer by.

Thank you to all of you (too many to mention this early in the morning, sorry!) who have given tips on where to stay in Barcelona - I will be using those for the when we go over our for the transfer, which I hope will be late this year/early next.

Best wishes and good luck
Carolyn.


----------



## Jennifer

GOOD LUCK CAROLYN AT IM BARCELONA


----------



## jules100

Hi Safarigirl

The risk share that ladyblue mentions at IM costs 30,000 euros if your interested I can pm you the details they gave me.

best wishes

Julie


----------



## Jennifer

I had my bloods done this morning so fingers crossed we get a good level of HCG !  Should get results either at 6pm tonight or early tomorrow !!!


----------



## bluebell

Good luck with the blood test Jennifer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (although I'm sure you don't need it, if you know what I mean, ie I am sure all will be fine with a BFP at 9 days !).
Can't wait to see what your level is !!!!!!!!!! 
Bluebellxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

I have started a new thread about Barcelona accommodation.  Perhaps all of you that have put recommendations over the last few days could cut and paste them onto the new thread so that we don't clog up abroadies for the others at e.g. Ceram. Hope you think this is a good idea.  Then when someone else asks, we can refer them straight to the new thread.  Perhaps you Cerammies can do the same ?
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mitch1

Hi ladies,

Jennifer - congratulations!!!!!!!! brilliant news... it makes my day when I hear about another success.
Good luck Iain on the 2ww

Safarigirl, worth considering the clinics in Russia and the Ukraine too. I am off to altra vita in Moscow on Sunday. I picked them because of their high success rates - 52% last year (68% preg rate so far this year) and because of their openess on donors - you pick from a database not the clinic. Cost is 5000 USD.

Hi to everyone else.

Mitchxx


----------



## Jennifer

Having horrible day - dp came home unexpectedly a few hours ago. He has been suspended due to "poor performance" and is likely to lose his job in the next few weeks.  He has been depressed and under stress this year but that has been steadily improving.  I can't believe this is happening to us  Its a horrible company and he will be better off out of it but this is awful timing.


----------



## bluebell

Me too,
Bluebellxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls & Boys!

Jennifer - So sorry to hear about your DP. Like you said, it sounds like you will all be better without the company. What awful timing! Why is that when something is finally going well in Life, there is always something that happens to bring you back down to earth with a bump!
Hope you are okay. Fingers crossed for a wonderful test result!

Bluebelle - My.. aren't you a wonderful source of information. You are so kind and supportive to everyone. Don't know what we'd do without you! You sound so chilled. I'm really pleased that all is well with you.

Iain - Wishing you both a chilled out 2ww. Take Care Both.

Sasha - Hope you are okay and that yesterday wasn't too upsetting. Stay Strong Honey,x

Hello to everyone else and a special 'thinking of you' to Nicola-anne.

Take Care All, 

Bel,x


----------



## nicola-anne

Hi Everyone!

Thank you so much everyone for all your crossed fingers re. testing date, it means a great deal. We were going to do a home test this evening but typical DH is now working late and I am too scared to do it on my own ...! So will do it tomorrow morning and I should be able to get online in the evening so will keep you posted!

Selina - I have been thinking of you today and sending you good vibes, hope you have some good news?

Jennifer, I can't believe the timing, easy to say but perhaps there is a good reason ie a job with a much nicer company is just round the corner. Any update on HCG levels from your test?

Ho hum how will I distract myself for the next 6 hours, any ideas (aside from looking at the 2ww message board which just worries me!)??!

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## nicola-anne

Selina

Just read your news on the 2ww website, I am so sorry, sending you  

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## helenm

hi everybody

I've just joined, what a fab site for info! We are thinking about de at ivi Barcelona, can anyone give advice on the Doctors. Any problems getting flights from Glasgow at short notice, how long does the first appointment last. We have never been to Barcelona, any advice on hotels which are close to the clinic?

Would appreciate any help

Helen


----------



## Sasha B

Jennifer,

Sorry to hear about dp's job situation. Things like this are never easy, but it could be worse. It could have happened in 9 months time. Hopefully he will find another job very soon and one that is acutally better and more enjoyable for him. Looking forward to hearing all about your HCG levels.

Take care,

Sasha x


----------



## bluebell

Nicola Anne ......Good luck for today.  Very impressed with your willpower yesterday !  Really hoping for all the best for you.  Will be keeing everything crossed.

Selina, so so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourself.  This is always such a tough time.

Jennifer ......how did the blood test go ?

Chrissie ... good luck with the scan today.

Helen, we have started an accommodation in Barcelona thread.  You will see it in 'going abroad for tx'.  As for the doctors, Dr Castillon (femaile) is lovely and pseaks very good English.  Dr Sanchez (bloke) did my transfer and was lovely but doesn't speak English, but he had an aura of skill, calm and authority tha meant I had all faith in him.  Carme Ormad is their translator, who is there all the time you are having anything done. I must admit DH and I didn't warm to her too much, but most other people seem to really like her, so it must be just us.   We found her a bit detached and flippant, but we gave her the benefit of the doubt and put it down to shyness.  The clinic is new, clean, contemporary and very impressive.  As for flights, we found Ryanair the cheapest for us from Scotland, but then worht remembering that when you are called at very shirt notice for transfer, they aren't cheap, ie we paid £250 each as opposed to the usual 20 quid or so.
Hope this helps.

Bel, (last but definitely not least), thank you for your sweet words.  I was really touched.  Really looking forward to seeing your progress through your next cycle.

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Selina - I am sorry to hear your news - It always puts a dampener on things when someone gets a neg.  We all feel for you hun (((hugs)))

Good Luck again NicolaAnne !

Sasha - How are you getting along with your drugs ?  Hope side effects are minimal or non-existant 

Still awaiting my HCG results - Alan has a meeting at work on Monday to decide his future     
    to his bosses


----------



## Jennifer

Hi All !

I just received my HCG level from GP and its 379 - just waiting to hear from Ruth what she thinks !

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## bluebell

Wow Jennifer,
Congrats,   that's really high !  Mine was 490 and we know that that meant twinnies for me (although one didn't make it).   Would you want it to be twinnies ?   When is your 1st scan ? You must be feeling really relieved .. well done !!!     
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

First scan should be around 17th Oct so I guess we will know then !  Twins would be great !


----------



## alfonso

Hello everyone

Just popped in to say how lovely to see so many BFPs!!

Jennifer - so sorry about your dp's job,  but many congratulations on the BFP and fingers crossed for blood test which I think is today.

Iain - hope you and dp are managing on the 2ww.  Good luck for when you test!!!.

SashaB - So sorry you've been a bit down about dh and the six month anniversary.  Hope it wasnt too painful for you.  

I also just wanted to say how lovely it is that this site has really taken off.  It shows that egg donation abroad is a very real option now.  And there are loads of us doing it - successfully!!

Lots of luck to everyone going through tx and on the 2ww.



Bye for now
Alfonso xxxx


----------



## Janny

Hi Jennifer - Great news, hope there are two shrimpies in there  

Sent you an IM this morning - not done many before so I saved it in the outbox in case I did it wrong! Can you check it reached you Ok...

Jan x


----------



## Bel

Hi Jennifer,

Just logged on to see your blood result.....sounds good!! Congratulations!! How exciting that it could be twinnies!!

Hi Alfonso, good to hear from you. Hope you are well. This site is sooooo busy now, but it's great that we are all able to support each other and share experiences. Like you say, it just shows how many of us are venturing abroad.

Well must go now,

Love to all.....special thoughts to nicola-anne,

Bel,x


----------



## chrissier

Hello girls and boys

I haven't really been keeping up to date with things much this last week as I've had such awful sickness.  Really pleased to hear Jennifer's result and sorry for Selina's BFN.

I went for my six week scan this morning and am in complete shock.  We are expecting twins!!!!!!  Didn't really expect is as my reading was only 244 but there they were on the screen, two little heart beats in two sacks!!

Best of luck to everyone having treatment and everyone waiting to test!

Lots of love
Chrissie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Fantastic news Chrissie !!! 
Twinnies eh ?  Dead chuffed for you !  Hope you and DH end DD  enjoy celebrating over the w/e !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

*WOW!!!! fantastic news Chrissie *

Jan x


----------



## Jennifer

FANTASTIC NEWS CHRISSIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wow - Twins - Sooooo exciting


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone 

Chrissie - Wow!!! Congratulations!! What wonderful news 

Jennifer - Sorry to hear about your dp's work situation. I do hope it sorts itself out easily for you 

Selina - So sorry to read your news sweetheart  

Sorry for no more personals. Like Chrissie I have been suffering the most awful sickness. I am having trouble finding things to eat as everything makes me feel nauseous. Its constant 24 hours so whoever said it was mornign sickness  !!! My levels were 470.7 on day 12 so maybe Ceram will have a run of twins!! How exciting  I have my first scan on Wednesday so will know then.

As I said I am sorry I haven't mentioned everyone by name but have been reading all your posts and thinking of you all. Its hard to sit and concentrate for long without feeling sick!









Love to everyone 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Janny

Jennifer I think (hope!) I've just re-sent you the IM that never reached you...! Let me know....

Jan x


----------



## tine

Dear Chrissie and everyone
Congratulations twins, I also had my scan today all went well one heartbeat, but they said i was 7 weeks 3 days not 6 weeks 3 days.
How about you, as we are virtually the same?
Love to everyone else
Love Linda xxx
PS the sickness is awful


----------



## nicola-anne

Oh....My.... Goodness.....

  

I cant believe it we are pregnant! Blood test results came back with HCG at 323.8 (whatever that means!) Crying and laughing and in complete shock...

Great news Chrissie TWINS, that is just fantastic! And Jennifer, sounds like 2 little beanies might be on the cards for you, how exciting!!

    

xxx love to everyone, off to celebrate getting this far with some Tropicana!

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## Suey

Nicola Anne - Fantastic - so, so pleased for you. 

Chrissie Congratulations on your scan -twins!!! wonderful news.  

Good luck Rachel with your scan.

Hope your getting on okay Sasha.

Thinking of you all.  Not getting to the computer much these days - still taking things very easy and still worrying!
Love

Sueyxx


----------



## Rachel

Nicola-Anne 

     

Yay!!! Well done! So very chuffed for you xx

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Nicola-Anne -  congratulations. That's great news!
Jennifer - great news about your beta.
Chrissie - twins! That's fantastic!
Rachel - sorry you've been so sick. Good luck with your scan.
tine - that's great that you've seen your baby for the first time.

Best of  luck to everyone!


----------



## RSMUM

What wonderful news all round! Congrats to soo many of you! Ruth, you must be beaming too!


----------



## roze

Congratulations to all the BFP's!!!!
Must be a record number of twins!  


All the best, 

love

Roze xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Congrats NicolaAnne and dh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be over the moon !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladyblue

Gosh, how uplifting to read of so many  's, especially twins!

Congratulations to you all, you must be   for joy!

ladyblue
   x


----------



## Sasha B

Wow! Lots of exciting news! 

 on your  Nicole Anne!

Chrissie   on the  !

Tine great news about hearing your baby's heartbeat!

Almaymay, hopefully the nausea is a good sign.

Jennifer,  great news about your HCG levels. You must be lookig forward to the scan.

Sasha x


----------



## hunt

Wow!!!!!
Goodness me what a day!  Congratulations Chrissie,twins, you must  be thrilled, sorry you are all feeling so sick, but at least it's a healthy sign and it shouldn't last too long!Congratulations Nicola-Anne, Ruth must be delighted with you all.
Have a good weekend,
Hunt


----------



## chrissier

Congratulations Nicola Anne, fantastic news!!!!

  

Love Chrissie xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

GREAT NEWS NICOLA ANNE

YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!

BLUEBELL XXXXXXXXX


----------



## casey

Hi everyone 
WOW this is such a busy thread - i cannot remember who is who but would like to say congratulations to all the BFPs 
To those who are going thru the pain of a BFN - i hope your dreams will come true some day soon

We had our appt at IM on 28/9 - I was really impressed by the staff there who were very kind and professional - they even gave dd a lollipop and IM our photo back for her - i no its only a little thing but after my last experience at tx, i felt as tho this time i was being treated as an individual rather than a number
the dr was lovely and explained everything - unfortunately i didn't get to see the george clooney lookalike  
i did have a couple of problems with the mock transfer but i expected this - and im glad that they did the mock and are now prepared and ive been given a sedative to take the day before and on the morning of ET - anyway i start to take the pill on day 1 of AF ( in about 17 days) and then wait to be told that they've found a donor and to go onto the patches 

And i loved barcelona - what a great city - i couldn't drink so instead i ate the most wonderful meals, wandered around beautiful streets looking at fantastic buildings and shopped till i dropped - my excuse was i can't do it when i return so i needed to do it all now !!!
im getting excited now and im so hoping that this will be the one 
fingers XXX - casey


----------



## Bels

Hope you don't mind, but I just wanted to pop in and congratulate Jennifer on her beta!

Well done!

Good luck to Alan for Monday.

Thinking of you .... Belinda xxx


----------



## roze

Girls,

I have started a separate thread about this, I have been asked by Barcelona to have some blood tests to see if there is any reason for my failed implantation etc, and would appreciate if you could assist with the translation/interpretation, etc.

many thanks,


Roze  xxx


----------



## Lisa

Hi Everyone xxx

Selina sorry to hear your news sweetheart xxx many many hugs for you, hold onto your dream it will happen hun xxx  

Chrissie double trouble !! you go girl 

Rachel sorry to hear you are feelining ickky, its all good though !!

jennifer whens your scan booked? 

Nicola anne congrats babes xxx hope you enjoy your tropicana!!

Roze I am sure you will get some answers soon, wont she ruth   lmao 

Casey, not long now till you start your new journey 

Ruth OMG girl you have been busy!!! must be something in the water at the moment hey!! have you been drinking it!!

Bluebell snogs back at ya xxx hope miss lobbie is behaving for you... her due date is so close to me birthday..

hunt how ya doing, havent heard much from you recently so come on whats the gossip?

Sasha, love and hugs to you, I hope you are ok, you know where I am if you want a natter xx

RSMUM , hows you to? any updates?

tine fantastic IM me your due date so I can put it on the list xxx

Almamay , its the most awful ime isnt it the 2ww... try the word games on here helped me!!

alls well this end .. you lot are certainy keeping me busy!!

please as always so I can keep the list as acurate as possible IM me and changes .... 

love and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Iain

Hi everone

Bluebell - Thanks for posting my hotel comments. It's been a mad rush. Back from Barcelona on Tuesday night then back to work next morning. Working at night to catch up on days off.

Congratulations to all you BFPs!!

Hope everyone is well.

Iain


----------



## Bel

Nicola-Anne - Wahooooooo!! Congratulations! Enjoy every minute!!

Chrissie - Twinnies, that's wonderful.So pleased for you.

This is such a lucky thread,

Hello to all,

Bel,x


----------



## Lisa

hey bel xxx
not long till you go either hun xxx 

everything crossed for ya.....


----------



## Ruth

Knew I'd been abit busy!!!  
Congrats to all who got bfp's. Huge hugs for those who didn't 
Fingers crossed to those in 2ww and those about to start!!

Love, Ruth


----------



## Lisa

LMAO @ Ruth.... 

you certainly have girlie.... well done to you xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Everyone

Just a quickie from me as we are going out for dinner and I have been asleep all afternoon !!!  Ooops - went for a little lie down and now its 5.45 !!!!!  I am soooooooooooo tired atm !  **Nausea seems to have eased somewhat.  I have ginger biscuits by my bed which I can smell - that might be worth anyone else thinking of if they are feeling sick - not sure if its that which is helping but worth a go.**

I wanted to catch up with some personals to you all this afternoon as I have been a bit absent compared to normal but I have to go and get ready now as we are at a friends for dinner tonight   

Hectic week - very up and down what with BFP and dps job but I have made plans for worst case scenario and that always makes me feel better.  (and dps bosses effigy is coming along nicely     )

SO, personals tomorrow or as soon as I can 

In the meantime, love to you all        

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone 

just wanted to say hi to you all..

and a big hello to the nearly testing Almamay!! how you doing hun I hope this 2ww isnt driving you insane ...

praying your dreams come true   


hope you preggers people arent feeling to sick... but then again its all good isnt it!!

and to everyone cycling or about to start      may this be your turn xx

quick update from me we have decided to leave Dubai, I know it will be a little while maybe even a year or to, but I have so had enough now, going to go somwhere in Europe dont know where yet, I cant wait Ruth any jobs going?

the choice I have to make is about my embies when I leave I have now gotta start looking into my options with them ...

big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Wow Lisa !!!!!

Do you think you might come back to the UK - probably not but we'd all like to meet you ! 

Wherever you are, you can always go back to Dubai for tx - Is your Mum staying in on or is she moving too ?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

I´ll always give you a job honey!!!

Ruth


----------



## Lisa

dont think the Uk is an option   but will still be Europe so I can pop over to the uk whenever i choose!!

maybe France?


Ohh thanks Ruth mabe Marbella then!!

watch this space.. hmm so I could do my nursing refresher course and if you parden the pun go make babies wih Ruth!!


----------



## Sasha B

Katie,

Sending you a big  . If you get lonely while dh is away and fancy a chat you know you can always call me. You've done so brilliantly. Hoping and praying that you will get a positive result!

lots of love,

Sasha x


----------



## chrissier

Katie

Good luck with your testing tomorrow!  A heightened sense of smell is a good indicator of pregnancy.  My sense of smell is driving me mad at the moment as everything is making me heave!!!

Will be thinking about you tomorrow.

Love Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Lisa

[glow=red,2,300]GOOD LUCK KATIE   [/glow]


----------



## casey

Katie - yes i remeber your advice regarding getting my notes - good luck for test day - keeping my fingers and toes XXXX and doubleXXX for you
caseyxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi All - Thought I would share this with you all !  I am going to pick sloes and blackberries this afternoon !  Our friends make Sloe Vodka and Blackberry Barcardi which are lurrrrrrrrrrrrrvly so I am going to make some for when I can drink again


----------



## Bel

Good luck for tomoorow Katie. We are all hoping and praying for you. Keeping everything crossed!

Bel,x


----------



## dougandnicky

Hello everybody.

New to this website and not really done this sort of thing before so sorry if I make any mistakes.

We have had two failed ED attempts at the Lister   and we were sufficiently unimpressed with them  that we now want to go abroad for treatment.

Have spent last two days looking through this website and what a wonderful thing it is. Just helps to know that there are other people out there who are going through the same thing....

Our only problem now is where to go? Like the look of Spain (IM and CERAM look great). Have thought about Eastern Europe but not convinced about that area. Also Barbados looks great but a long way to travel if using frosties later.

Are you still doing the chat room on Monday nights - will be there if so.

Look forward to talking to you all

Love Nicola xx


----------



## safarigirl

Hi Doug and Nicky
I am new to this thread as well, as currently thinking about ED.  I would suggest that you email both IM and CERAM.  (If you need their addresses let me know, as well as visit there webistes) They are both great in responding and will give you details by email that you can look at, costs, treatment etc. (very similar, ceram asks you to be there for a week for transfer and IM for 3 days if i remember correctly) I have been emailing ruth from ceram who has answered all my questions really promptly.  I have had lots of positive response from people on this site who have used both IM and Ceram, and so i guess the way to choose between the two is based on whether you prefer travelling to barcelona or marbella i guess! )There doesnt seem to be an overiding factor for one of them - IM do say that there success rate is 70% altho they state a 10% miscarraige and i think this puts them on par with ceram.  IM is a bit more expensive than ceram.  Another factor for ceram is that ruth's husband will book tickets, accom and runs a taxi service which i am sure will be really useful.  Ruth is a regular on this site which i think is a great site, and also prepared to help whatever clinic you go to.  My dh and i have chosen spain, because of short distance of travel, and easy to get to; take off time from work etc.  Also the waiting lists, which are really low are a great attraction.  I agree with you about barbados, harder just to fly out if you want to see them, go again etc?  I also have a few spanish friends, and this might sound silly but am attracted to in general their characters.  probably a massive stereotyping but i like the thought of spanish genes in hopefully a future child (obviously my own biased view, but it does help slim down the choice of clinics!!!)
good luck with your decision, and if you want any other info please let me know and i will be happy to share with you all the intitail info that i have


----------



## dougandnicky

Dear Safarigirl,

Thanks so much fo your response  

Think we are going to go for Spain, mainly because of the reasons you suggest. Have you looked at IM's ED refund programme? €30,000 A LOT OF MONEY but three fresh ED attempts and frostie attempts in between each if we are lucky enough to get any. Also includes all donor fees and medications and 75% of total back if no BFP after the three goes.

Having said that CERAM, particularly Ruth and her husband sorting everything out for you, also looks inviting.

Decisions decisions!!!   - will let you know what we decide when we've decided!! 

Love Nicola xx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi dougandnicky and Safarigirl - I would recommend Ceram, obviously !!!!!!!!!  Having had successful tx there and meeting Ruth and Simon I could hardly say anything else could I !!!  Cerams successes are running at about 60 % at the moment which is really good !  Also, with Ruth being British - she worked at Barts before moving to Spain - we felt really confident about going there.  I would go again if I needed to.

Good Luck 

Jennifer xx xx

ps - Yes - Chat is at 7pm in chatroom on Monday nights - Ruth is normally there to answer any questions and we always have a laugh


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck Katie   

Thinking of you.

Rsmum xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

GOOD LUCK KATIE FOR TESTING   

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi AlmaMay - I was about to go to bed - glad I checked in now.  It is too early to test and you would want to test with concentrated urine which had been there for 5 hours at least to get a positive result sweetheart - half hour wouldn't be enough.  Take it easy and rest for the next couple of days.  And also remember that at this stage, most women would have no idea they are pregnant and would be doing normal things so try not to worry.  Easier said than done I know.  I fell on my back very badly when I was about 4 or 6 weeks pg with my ds and he was fine.
Take care hun - we are all rooting for you      (3 positive thoughts for your 3 embies  )
Love Jennifer xx xx xx xx xx


----------



## safarigirl

jennifer, doug and nicki, thanks for your responses (and such big big congratulations to you jennifer - such great news)
doug and nicki will be intereste to know when you make up your mind - i am feeling quite energised about it all at the moment!  My dh and i are going to go to spain next month for an appointment, and are seeing it as a chance to get away from england, and check out clinic etc .... so excited about that and seeing our possibilities.  I hadnt really thought about DE before, but cant go through miscarriage again and feel this is my best shot.  i feel really relaxed about the whole concept.. i guess i'm really grateful to have options should i want them
I think the IM's policy (refund one - is great) i am not sure we could rustle up those funds, but if you could it does sound great.
jennifer where did you stay at marbella?  was it a nice place for a weekend?
wishing all those testing lots of positive vibes and thinking of you all


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Safarigirl - I actually didn't stay in Marbella - but we would next time.  We were too far out really and the resort was very "British"   I am sure the other girls on here can help you with that question 

AlmaMay - Hope you are ok hun and taking it easy


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone.
I've been away for the w/e with work, and got back to loads of messages on here !

Katie,
Good luck for testing tomorrow.  I imagine that you did test too early, especially not using early morning concentrated wee. I am also sure the car pushing didn't make any difference at all. As Jennifer says, most women don't know they are preggers during this time and do all sorts of things. When I was pregnant naturally once before, I went on a walking and camping holiday in the Lakes, leaping up Helvellyn and other big bug*ers of hills, and was pregnant without knowing it. Another time I was pregnant naturally, I went clubbing loads and jumped around and got very hot and sweaty, which made no difference to the pregnancy. Also, this time after transfer in Spain we did quite a bit of walking in the Pyrennees. I think it is so easy to assign a reason that is our fault for a BFN, but our bodies are mre resilient than we think. I would say that pretty much most BFNs are to do with some genetic abnormality so would happen whatever we do. The idea that we should lie down and treat ourselves like bone china is outdated and nolonger recommended. And, after all, it was only a little mini you pushed, not a lorry !!!! Take it easy and hoping for good news for you. 

Jennifer, 
Glad things still going well for you.  When's yer scan ? You have prpbably said, but I have forgotten.  Sorry !!!!!!

Doug and Nicky,
Welcome to abroadies !!  Just to complicate things, there is also IVI in Barcelona that quite a few of us on this thread go to (including me). Here is a copy of a post I did a week or so ago with a few comparisons of mone of clinics. Lisa and others are setting up a page where eventually people will be able to look up comparisons:

Just to add a bit about my choice. I chose IVI Barcelona. It was tough to decide but these were the main reasons:

*Ceram * 
It is cheaper than the others, but has a really good success rate. It also has Ruth, a major factor !! Thing that put us off a wee bit (even though Ruth reassured me that it diesn't make any difference, and it porbably doesn't) was that at Ceram they egg share whereas IVIB they don't. Personal factor as well is that we don't know Marbella, whereas DH and I love Barcelona, and know it well so didn't need to worry about arrangements .. we knew what to do.

*IM* 
Very good success rates (although not quite so high when you see that the 70% is for pregnancy rates ... their live birth rates aren't much higher than the other clinics). More expensive than the others .. the main factor for us not chosing this clinic.

*IVI*
There are a few IVIs in Spain, with Valencia being the oldest and the main one. We chose Barcelona as it was new and had much shorter waiting lists, a well as liking Barcelona. Yes, it is a rush when you get that call to go over for ET, but the only advantage of this is that you haven't alrady booked flights if something goes wrong with the donor's follicle stimulation, so it is kinda swings and roundabouts.

*Spain*
We chose Spain because my consultant here in the UK reckoned that most of the really good people she had met at conferecnes were from there, and that it has a good reputation. However, good reports from this thread about Crete, Moscow and Kiev too.

RSMUM,
Great to hear from you !!!

Lisa, now whayever wouldn't you want to live in the UK ? You mean you don't like the rain and the grey skies and the soggy winters ? I am amazed ! You are very lucky having all of Europe at your fingertips to choose from ... very 'glam' ! France would be great. Make sure you get a house big enough so that we can all come and stay !!

Chrissie, how are your two wee uns ?, and Alsonso your two too ?

Bel, roll on your next go !!

Safari Girl... great to see you sounding so upbeat and positive. How exciting !!

Mitch....hope things going well for you too. Looking forward to hearing how you got on.

Lots of love as ever,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi all

DP has been made redundant   His evil bosses gave him the news this morning.  [email protected]$^&£)$  The good news is that it was an awful company to work for and he is best of out of it.  The bad news is we may have to leave this area and move back to Berkshire   (But hey, my ff buddies are all over the country  )

What will be will be and who knows, it could turn out for the better.  Trying to stay positive but its hard.


----------



## bluebell

Jennifer,
So sorry to hear this.    You must both feel slightly relieved in a way though that he is out of the nightmare.  Best of luck for the move and what the future may hold.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx
PS, Yes "B^&*(_(%&**&s" !!!!!  Keep going with those effigies !


----------



## Jennifer

Find my rants here on Girl & Boy Talk  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

And here in Jokes http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=39.0

I have been scouring the web for anti boss material to cheer myself up with 

Its working - Just look at this http://www.instantvoodoo.com/default.asp?flash=true&


----------



## Janny

Sorry to hear your news Jennifer but at least the tension and the not-knowing is over and you can move on. Unbelievable how badly some people can behave at work isn't it - give em a bit of power and money and they lose their humanity. Redundancy at least means a reasonable reference and a bit of money until he moves on to something better - this and the baby(ies?!): the start of an exciting and happier phase of your lives is just beginning    

All the best to both of you

Jan 
ps. did you _ever get my IM?_


----------



## Rachel

Jennifer 

So very sorry to hear about dp's redundancy. At least you can relax a little now you know what's happening. He will probably find a much better job elsewhere   Look after yourself and your cargo  


Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Jennifer, 

Sorry to hear about DHs redundancy.  Hope it all works out for the best, in that he finds a better company to work for.  Typical isn't it, just when you think one thing has been sorted life throws up another dilemma!!

Take care and keep well.


Beth


----------



## Lisa

jennifer big hugs hun... every cloud has a silver lining babes.. I am sure there is something better out there for dp, everything will be ok ...

Love your voodoo.. going to save that ! have some bubble hugs xxx


----------



## Andream

Dear Jennifer sorry to hear the news about your DP but as Lisa says every cloud has a silver lining and every challenge is an opportunity!

take care 
love
andrea


----------



## RSMUM

Jennifer - yeah it really is the pits - but it does sound like a nightmare situation..big hugs

Katie - all the best! Thinking of ya! 

Hopefully we'll have a call with IM tomorrow so I might have more of an idea what wer'e going to do in the next few months..we'll see..

oh, are you all in the chat room? 

D x


----------



## Lisa

Good luck testing today Katie ( Almamay)


----------



## Bel

Katie,

Good luck for testing today. we are all thinking of you!!

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

So sorry to read your post - I've been waiting all day to hear from you. Just sending you a huge cyber hug 

Deb x


----------



## Lisa

ohhhh Katie I am so so sorry hun    I was praying that this was yoru turn xxx

I am glad to hear that you are still determined to get your dream it will happen sweetheart, hold on to your dream babes we are all here for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

AlmaMay - I am so sorry to hear that you got a negative.  I hate it when anyone gets bad news.  I wish I could say something that will help.  
Jennifer xx xx xx


----------



## Suey

Katie I am so sorry.

Take care of yourself.

Sueyxx


----------



## Bel

Katie,

I'm so sorry to read your results. I'm glad to hear that you are keeping strong and looking to the future. I always find that helps me too. Thinking of you both today and you will get there in the end!

Lots of Love,

Bel,x


----------



## casey

Katie - sorry to hear your news - thinkung of you
caseyxx


----------



## Clara Rose

I'm so sorry, Katie. Thinking of you.

Clara x


----------



## Rachel

Katie 

I'm so so sorry to read your news sweetheart   

Take care 

Lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Lisa

Ohhhh rachel .....

Good luck for your scan tomorrow.. will be waiting with anticipation!!!

big hugs xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Katie so sorry to read your news.

Keep strong and look after each other

Love Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Katie,
Just got in from a day out at meetings, and came straight to the computer to see how you had got on.
Really, really sorry to hear your news.    Words can never express how horrible a BFN is.  So pleased to hear that you are carrying on and looking ahead already, and you have all those frosties waiting for you too.  Make sure that you take it easy for a while too, and as Dawn says, look after each other.

Rachel,
Good luck with the scan.   

Lots of love to everyone else too,
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Katie,

So sorry  . I really wanted this one to be the one for you and dh. I admire your strength and determination. You and dh have done so well and I hope this cycle has brought you closer together. I'm glad you're not giving up on your dream but make sure that you both take the time to heal up from this dissapointment.

Seding you a massive   and some   too.

Sasha x


----------



## Laragh

Sorry to hear that you were not succeful this time.  A FET at IM is 2,500 Euros about £1750.


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone ...

huge hugs Katie xxx

Rachel so come on how many beans!!! 

xxx


----------



## Rachel

I won't keep you in suspenders for any longer Lisa!!  

There's 2!!! We saw 2 lovely heartbeats and all is well! 

I am again speechless as I never thought we'd get this far!!  

Will post again when I have calmed down a little! 

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Lisa

Fantastic Rachel I have been waiting to hear your news all day xxx

2 beans OMG we are on a run of twinnies!!

CONGRATS CONGRATS to you and your dh and your double trouble twinnies xxx


so pleased for you


----------



## chrissier

Rachel

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

If Jennifer is having twins that will make 3 sets of Ceram twinnies!!!!

Hope you are feeling better.  I'm hoping I have turned a corner with the nausea as I started to feel much better yesterday.

Once again MEGA CONGRATS!!!

Love, Chrissie xxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

WOW RACHEL !!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS HUN !!!!

      

Love
Jennifer xx xx xx


----------



## Suey

Rachel

Congratulations - another set of twins for Ceram!  So pleased for you.

You take care of yourself and your two precious little ones.

Sueyxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Rachel,

Twinnies!!! Great news. Instant family!!!

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## nicola-anne

Hi Everyone

Just catching up and feeling such mixed emotions reading everyones news - Katie I am so sorry to read your news and am sending you and dh hugs and strength, thinking of you both and so pleased to read that you are coping together.

And Rachel - WOW! Many many congratulations, that is so exciting!

Jennifer - I think I am more excited about your scan than I am of my own! Sorry to hear about your DH and possible move as a result, but you are right we are all scattered around but just a control/alt/delete away! 

I'm all booked in for a scan on Monday 17th and can't wait as I have no symptons whatsoever... I'm wishing that I felt sick or my boobs hurt which sounds terribly masochistic but just something to tell me that it is really really real!

Safarigirl - Marbella is a lovely place for a weekend! We stayed in the Old Town in a hotel called Hotel San Cristobel, it's a 3 star and very reasonable, I booked it online and for 5 nights in mid Sept it cost us £283. I have to be honest I think we were upgraded because we had a proper balcony overlooking the old town, I can imagine if you had a room on the other side of the hotel it might be quite noisy as it overlooked the main road. So I would recommend room 503! Also, there are some terrific restaurants in the Old Town - "Casanis" (c/Ancha,  - bistro food (steak, dover sole, all beautifully cooked - and amazing starters), "El Cortijo" (c/Remedios, 5) - tapas, and we went to a Great fish restaurant the name escapes me at the mo but I will try to find it.

Cheerio the nooo,

Nicola-Anne


----------



## nicola-anne

That is weird not sure why that smiley appeared in last message!

Anyhoo - great fish restaurant in Marbella while I remember is "Altamirano" (Plaza Altamirano, 3). It's a 'no frills' restaurant and what I mean by that is paper napkins and no-one standing on ceremony, it is all about the excellent fish!

Nicola-Anne


----------



## chrissier

Hello girls

Just heard from my GP that because I'm expecting twins, I can have a free Nuchal scan on the NHS!  I don't know if that applies to all areas of UK.  However, its good news as with twins on the way, we will need to save our pennies!

Love, Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Congratulations Rachel on the news of your twins!


----------



## Jennifer

Thats good news Chrissie - Nuchal scan for me will be £145 so not cheap.  Love your ticker   I hope to upgrade mine soon 

Nicola Anne - Scan same day as me huh - what was your blood HCG level ?

Sorry no other personals - I am a bit all over the place and also can hardly keep up here !

Love to everyone
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## RSMUM

Incredible news Rachel!


----------



## nicola-anne

Hi Jennifer - HCG was 323.8...

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## Sasha B

Rachel   on the   . How wonderful!

Sasha x


----------



## Jennifer

Hi All

Just a quickie from me.  We have decided to sell up and go back to Berks    I am going to tell my ds at the weekend - It is going to affect him more than either of us.  I am dreading it.

I have been looking at all the positives of moving though and it could well be for the better in the long run.  Plus I will be near my family and ds will be 10mins bike ride from his Dad so he will see him all the time instead of once every month or so atm.  DS still has friends there who he keeps in contact with now and then.  Its the practicalities that worry me.

Its gonna be a tough few months ahead but I am a tough cookie and I will get through it


----------



## Lisa

jennifer xxx glad you have made a choice and are looking at the positive side!! 

I am sure things will work out for the best... there's nothing wrong with Berks I used o be a nurse at wexham park hospital and I tell you at the moment would rather be there than here!!

bug hugs 

PS are you sure you didnt move me ink !!


----------



## chrissier

Good luck with the move Jennifer!!!  It will be hard being pregnant, you will have to be very organised.

Sickness is back with a vengeance today so no more personals.

Love to everyone
Chrissie xxx


----------



## bluebell

Blimey Lisa,
Can't believe little Charlotte is over 3 months !!  Do you call her Lottie ? 

Katie,  Looking forward to hearing about your next moves with FET and all those frosties.  How are you feeling ?  I am so pleased that you have so many options to go for now.  DH and I were particularly scared at our last cycle as we really felt that a BFN would have meant the end of the road for us, and it had always been so much easier when we could plan the next go straight away.  I hope you are treating yourselves with lots more of those meals out etc.  

Sasha, how ya doin ?   Not long at all for you now I would think !  How is it going on the drugs ?? Any more side effects ?  Any news on when you might be heading off to beautiful Warsaw again ?

RSMUM...how's it going ?  Any news with any tests ?  Tell us your news.  Your posts are always so interesting, so would be great to catch up.

Rachel .....Faaaaannnttttttttttttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssstic news about your double babes !  Maybe you next Jennifer !

Yes, Chrissie, people with twins get free nuchal here in Tayside as well.  I managed to get a free nuchal scan too just because I insisted / demanded etc .... it pays to be pushy !  Hope the nausea is behaving itself. I expect to see a big bump by the time we meet !!

Suey, how are you getting on ?  Haven't heard from you for a while.  When's your next scan ?

Jennifer,
Well done making the decision.  You don't need to tell us you are tough ... we can tell that already !!!!!!!    How are you feeling otherwise ?  Any symptoms ?

Nicola Anne......not long til your scan.  You had a high HCG too.

Bel,  thinking of you and your next cycle.  Still think of you as my special buddy   as we went through together last time. Really hoping for the best for you this time.

Lots of love to everyone and sorry if i missed anyone ... there are sooo mnay of us now,
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## nicola-anne

Bluebell - what a lovely long message you are so good at keeping up with personals but I have to ask, how are YOU and your little princess?!

Nicola-Anne


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Nicola Anne,
Really sweet of you to ask.
'Miss Lobby' seems to be fine.  I have my first midwife appointment the week after next, and the next scan in 6 weeks time (which will be week 2. Just found out today that urine sample at last scan revealed I have a bit of an infection down below (sorry tmi !!), so am going to the GP tomorrow to get it checked out .. I'm still paranoid all the time   so better safe than sorry !  
She is kicking quite a lot now though, which is really reassuring (except when she isn't kicking !!... e.g. booted poor DH off sofa last night so I could lie on my side to see if I could feel her, as it's easier in that position).
Really hope you are well too !!!  
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Just wanted to say I was sorry to hear your news AlmaMay (Katie).  It is so hard, but you sound very positive which is good.  Take care.

Congrats to Rachel.  There seem to be quite a number of twins which is wonderful.

To Jennifer, sounds like it would be a good move to be nearer family.  

This thread is so amazing. I can't keep up with it.  SOooo much happening.

IM have confirmed to us that there is a donor lined up for us and a back up one (which is how they organise things).  I have started the meds and will stop these mid next week and then start the patches probably about 16th Oct.  So it seems on my reckoning that the DET is likely to be late Oct / early Nov.  A bit awkward not knowing quite what we are doing when.  I am going to have to start mentioning a possible holiday as far as work is concerned (although I usually only work part-time so not too difficult).  Difficult being a bit vague and woolley but don't want to say at work.  Other people who have not been told yet will think we are getting a bit obsessed with visiting Barcelona (haven't you just been there recently?!!).  Feel a bit of a fraud!!    Does anyone else feel like this?

Best wishes to all.

Beth


----------



## RSMUM

Brilliant news Beth! How exciting!Good luck with the work problem..sure there's loads of girls on here who can help you come up with some creative excuses!


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Katie (Alma May), so very sorry to hear it's not a positive result for you yet.  Glad to see you're licking your wounds (as well as half a pint of ice-cream, that's my girl!)  Hang in there.  xx

Rachel - delighted for you, well done.

Chrissie - I seemed to have missed the fact that you're having TWINS!  I knew you'd got a BFP but somehow I missed further postings!  Wow.

I've been away in Barcelona for our first appointment with the IM and it seems this thread just is toooooo long to catch up on!  Anyway, here is my news....Dr George Clooney Olivares at the IM was very professional and thorough, the staff were lovely.  We hadn't even left Barcelona when they'd found us a donor!!!!  I then started my cycle the day after (unexpectedly) and we're due back there for ET sometime toward the end of October/beginnning of Nov!!  OMG.  It's been a whirlwind!  We haven't even decided yet if we'll take the Refund policy option (impressed I was offered it at my age really so they must be quite confident I would assume).  I'd be grateful for other people's thoughts on the Refund policy and whether anyone has or hasn't taken it and why.  We have another week to decide.... 

I am hoping that very soon I too may post on here with good news.... 

Is there anyone out there my age?  It would be good to know I'm not the only one around....  

Beth!  We’ll be going through DE at the IM at about the same time.  Good luck to you!  Yes, I too feel like a bit of a fraud.  I’ve started lying to some people (not good) and others I’m evasive with.  Very, very few people know the truth.  I don’t seem to have any creative excuses at the moment……sorry!

Here's to you all, and wishing you the very, very best.    xx


----------



## Rachel

Hi all  

Jennifer - So glad you have made decision. It will be hard, especially being pg but it will be worth it in the end I am sure. I am sure you're ds will adjust and it helps to know that he has some friends there already. Take care of yourself xx

Beth - Great news on your donor!   Good luck   Don't worry too much over what people think. Concentrate on yourselves if you can  I used to worry as we have our own business and I used to worry about what our staff were thinking etc. We just told a couple of close people that work for us. In the end I just had to try and stop worrying about it and concentrate on us and the treatment as this is prob the most important ting we'll ever do and it has to be done just right and at the right time, etc   I would say that if youare using holiday then your work can't complain. You're entitled to it!

AJ - Good luck to you too! So glad your donor has beeen found and you can start so quickly  

Chrissie - How are you feeling? Any better? xx

Bluebell - So glad things are finally easier for you. I hope you get that infection sorted out and can get some comfort xx

I can't sleep again. The nausea is constant at the moment but I wouldn't change it for the world! I am sat here sipping tonic water and eating an arrowroot biscuit! Haven't had night snacks for years!  

Love to everyone  

Rachel xx


----------



## Lobs

Hi Beth
I'm in the same position as you  - we need to go out to Barcelona (again) at the end of October - still not sure of dates yet. I'm an accountant & going away at the end of a month is usually definate no no. But this is more important than a set of accounts any day! I've told my boss that my dp has an important conference & he needs my support(!) & for the first time in 4 years pleeeeeeeeeeeeeese can I take the last week of the month off. I don't know how but he's agreed! It gets harder & harder each time , especially as you say, you keep going back to the same place & are never sure of exact dates.
You could always pretend that you're looking for a holiday home out there - but then again that would probably jepordise your impending salary increase cos they'll think you're loaded!! 

haven't posted for ages cos I've now tured into an 'IVF' rather than a DE (for the time being anyway - we're only having one try at this then its back to DE) - so I feel a bit of an imposter - but this thread was where it all started for me so I'm an 'outsider looking in!'

Its great to hear all the positive news - good luck to everyone with impending treatment, having one or two babies(!) & all the others who are making the hard decision what to do next. 

Its really exciting watching everyones progress - you feel extremely close to people you havnen't even met before.

Good luck everyone & as always I'll be watching from the sideline!!



Love Lobs
xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Beth - You won't believe the amount of small white lies Dh and I have had to tell, to get out of work etc. We have been to Marbella(CERAM) twice this year already!! We are going again in November and have had to tell a real whopper as we both didn't have any holiday left....we told everyone that we had won a holiday!! This way they all realise that we can't turn the offer down! I feel terrible lying to everyone, but needs must!

Bluebelle - Great to hear that you are well and 'Miss Lobby' is doing well too. Not long now to our next go. I'll keep you informed all the way i promise. We go out to Marbella on the 02/11. Can't wait!!!

Congratulations to all you mum's expecting twinnies!! Such great news, i am hoping that I will be able to join you all soon. Wishful thinking!

Hi to everyone else, got to go as at work,

Love to everyone,

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

They talked to us about that too but DH flatly refuses to have it done!


----------



## bluebell

Hello all,

RSMUM, great to hear from you.  Looking forward to a long catch up PM soon !! 

Lobs, thie thread is called 'abroadies', and the main heading is 'going abroad for TX', so it isn't just DE !!! Please don't feel an imposter.  You are one of us !! Good luck. 

Beth,  We told lies too.  When we went out for the initial consultation we said that we were going to stay with my brother and his wife in Herts.  Only immediate family and very closest friends knew the real truth.
The lying was easier than we thought !

Rachel and Chrissie, hope the nausea isn't too much.  The midnight snacks sound a great idea.  No wonder you both feel sick with two in there !    

AJ London,
Wow, everything has moved fast for you !!
I'm 40 but my sister in law was 46 when she had her 1st.  She was nervous when she was pregnant about feeling old and being too knackered to deal with a baby, but she has loved every minute of it and is thriving.  Nathan is 2 now and she has said that she has hardly ever felt odd and old.  So many of us now are older mums.  She also had a really good pregnancy, despite antiphospholipid probs. 

Bel ........I had to laugh at your holiday prize !!!    Very ingenious !  I bet all your work chums are dead jealous !

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Bel - that is soooooooooo funny !  I agree tho, needs must


----------



## Suey

Hi All

Hope everyone is doing okay.

Buebell - Glad things are going well for you (apart from the infection! -hope its getting sorted).  

To answer your question about how I am doing - not that great really.  I had another major bleed in the early hours of Monday morning - and this time there was pain with it as well.  Yet again, was convinced it was all over and spent the whole night crying my eyes out.  Got to the hospital Monday afternoon for another scan (my third already and I am only 8 weeks) and the bubba was still there and still had a heartbeat, to my complete amazement.

I have to back again on 13 October for another scan.  The doctor is not being particularly encouraging - says the bleeding is from the placenta.  Its just a question of wait and see.  Been feeling pretty sorry for myself but desperately trying to stay positive.  

The bleeding still hasn't entirely stopped now -although its much better.  Trying to take one day at a time.  They are also still saying the baby isn't as big as it should be - so that is something else to worry about - its a week behind what it should be by now.

Anyway, sorry for such a miserable post.

Wishing everyone lots of luck with there treatments and pregnancies.

Sueyxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Suey - I am sorry things are not going so well hun.  It must be so hard.  It sounds like your baby is a real fighter though and is clinging on tight.  I will send you loads of positive thoughts and cyber hugs               

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx xx xx


----------



## bluebell

Oh Suey, I really feel for you as I was in exactly the same position as you and I know how terrifying and traumatic it is.  I had pain with my bleeding too, and sometimes massive bleeds (one went on heavy bleeding for 7 hours). It seems to be amazing how resilient our little bubbas are, and my consultant said to me that the more times the bleeds happen and the embryo is OK, the more likely things are going to be OK.
There is nothing I can say to make it easier, I know, and I know you will be feeling so fragile and scared at the moment, and that every day will feel like it is lasting a lifetime.

Like Jennifer, lots of love and big hugs from me, and really really hoping your little fighter hangs in there.
             
Love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Suey - just wanted to send you much and support - hang in there  
caseyx


----------



## nicola-anne

Suey

What a frightening time you are having, small consolation but just to say I am thinking of you and sending you hugs. I hope you take comfort from Bluebell's posting in that her bubba is now doing ballet in her belly!

xxx Nicola-Anne


----------



## Sasha B

Suey,

This is such a hard time for you. Sending you loads of  . What a little fighter you have there! I can't imagine how tough this is, but please don't loose hope. I can remember writing the same thing to Bluebell not so long ago. The fact that your little one has a heart beat that's going strong is great. Its just the waiting and the continual bleeds that must be so scary for you. We are all here for you.

Sasha x


----------



## chrissier

Dear Suey

I am so sorry to hear about all the worries you are having, it must be really dreadful.  I have been thinking about you a lot and wondering how you and the little one are doing.  Just a thought, but might it be worth you getting a second opinion from another hospital?  Some hospitals do not have the latest scanners and if you went somewhere else you might get a different impression.  Might be worth considering?

Sorry haven't been posting much, but the nausea is really debilitating and don't like to moan when others have worse problems.  I'm also finding that I can't bear smells around the house and can't even bear the smell of my lovely daughter!!  Is anyone else having this?

Looking forward to seeing you in December Bluebell and will send you an email when I'm feeling up to it and have something interesting to say.  

Lots of love to all
Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

_ *HAPPY BIRTHDAY RACHEL !!!* _   

      ​
Have a fab day 

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## RSMUM

Have a great day Rachel!


----------



## Sasha B

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RACHEL! Hope you enjoyed your day.

love,

Sasha x


----------



## Ruth

Rachel,
Know you already have had your pressie (!!!) so have a great day!!! 

Ruth


----------



## RSMUM

Haven't read this yet but thought it might be of some interest..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4315792.stm

D x


----------



## Ruth

Still think the figure they are looking at is too low. At least in Spain the Spanish Fertility Society put the minimum compensation at a more reasonable level.

Ruth


----------



## RSMUM

Yeah - is it 900 euros or something like that?


----------



## Rachel

Suey 

Sorry your having a rough time at the moment. It's so hard not knowing and makes you worry. Sounds like your little one is strong and fighting hard though. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and lots of love across. I shall keep praying that all stays well for you   

Lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi girls 

Sorry I haven't been posting much. Like Chrissie I have had the most awful sickness. It's so draining I haven't felt like doing anything and sometimes sitting at the computer makes me feel worse. I have had a cold too   Just at the wrong time.   Thank you for all my birthday wishes. I had a nice day apart form feeling rough! Dh wanted to take me shopping but I just couldn't face it. We got to the car park and I just couldn't go! So we paid 90p to drive in and straight out again!   We usually go out for a meal too but that was out of the question! I did manage to eat a piece of the scrummy choc cake my lovely nan made me though!! We have planned to go out as soon as I am able to. 

Chrissie - So sorry you are feeling so rough.   I can totally sympathise with you!! But its so worth it x 

Ruth - Thanks! You're right. I didn't need any birthday pressies as I had the 1 thing I really wanted (well 2!) x

Bel - Congratulations on winning your holiday!!   I so hope you get the other prize that you want  at the end of it  

Lots of love to everyone  

Rachel xxx


----------



## Lisa

Good luck everyone xxx
                  
Abroadie Babies  
*Suzy, Sydney AUS, IVF, Baby Boy born 27/12/04, 
tinks78,Dubai fertility centre, ICSI,Baby Girl born 24/06/05  
NattKatt, AUS, ICSI/IVF, Baby Girl born 
MARTEEN, Spain, D/E, Baby Girl 

  Expecting Abroadies  

Indianna, Barcelona ivi, IVF/DE, Edd 18/11/05,  
Buzz, Barcelona, ICSI, BFP edd 15/11/05   
KathyC, Instute Marques,IVF/DE,Edd 30/10/05   ,
Longbaygirl, Isida Kiev,? DE, Edd 02/12/05 ,   
Bluebell, Barcelona IVI, DE, EDD, 11/02/06  
lix , Dubai fertility centre, ICSI    
Salbal, Moscow , IVF/ DE   
Alfonso, IVI Barcelona , de EDD?   
suey Ceram Spain Icsi/DE  
Chrisier , Ceram, de , EDD 22/05/06    
Rachel Ceram    
Jennifer, Ceram Spain, ICSI/DE    
nicola anne Ceram   
Iain IVI EDD 17th june  

Abroadies in waiting 
Mitch1 Altra vita testing 21st October  
Karen1 Altra Vita testing 27th October  

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
Abroadie crew  
Andream, lister 
Sasha B, Poland awaiting donor september 
inspired spain ? clinic? DE  
earthe kitt Ceram EC 13/14th November 
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor  
nugs Ceram  awaiting donor 
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , EC Nov 2nd 
hunt Ceram , DE , september 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
holly667 Ceram DE/ICSI october 
crusoe ceram ec 1st september 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain DE, September ,  
AJ London IM Barcelona first appointment 27th DE 
Janny Ceram Spain ICSI OCT/NOV  
Casey IM Barcelona first app 28/9 
SarahEliabeth IM Barcelona DET awaiting dates 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November 
alanelaine Ceram first app 7th Nov 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM  
ladyblue IM barcelona  
AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
ANGEK IM Barcelona  
Dawnguzz Ceram TX??  
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, 
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
roze ivi Barcelona , de july , downregging 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE 

Let me know of any updates (VIA IM PLEASE)

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Lisa

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38962.0

new home everyone xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks Lisa - what an amazing list!

Sorry to hear you're feeling rough Rachel - but what a wonderful reason! Better than mine - hangover from Friday night still lingering!  

Thought I'd better do an update. I am totally mixed up about what to do next.  ...

I had some surprising news from Spain a few weeks ago ( not sure if I posted  ) but they said they had a hunch that we might have a DNA fragmentation issue with DH's sperm. Even though all the tests have come back normal, this shows up only through a testicular biopsy . They said that they are seeing quite a few couples in our situation where several donor cycles have failed, but there is no real treatment for it if it's found to be severe although there is a possibility that taking vitamins and anti-inflamitories may help! It took me WEEKS before I was able to find the right time to bring this up with DH - he flatly refused!

In the meantime I started to look at all the immune tests and treatments and am waiting to get a referral to George at CARE. However, I am now getting seriously cold feet as I am pretty sure they are going to find something and we're going to end up spending tons of money on treatment that is still very experimental. 
( DH says we can afford one more go if we go down this route but possibly two without all the immune treatment! ). I went to my GP who sent me off for some of the very initial test on Friday but it's just the tip of the iceberg....

On top of all this, I asked the clinic in Spain to look at my lining issues again and agree that I should do baby asprin and Clexane next go. They came back saying the results looked normal! VERY puzzling! But they've suggested I do a dummy run and get scans done to see how my lining's responding.

I'm also going to try to get a prescription from someone  for the Gestone injections - just have a feeling that my Progesterone might be low.

Another thought is that we do PGD -this would tell us if we have a genetic problem, scary as we have so few embies each time. 

And just to add to the tale - DH just said he's kind of, slowly moving towards, considering going for... DS with half of our embies...  

Confused!!! How do you think I feel?!    

On top of all that the BBC programme is going on Nov 1st ( but at least I did clear THAT issue up with DH - why do I get myself into these situations!Madness! ) so that's going to be a VERY emotional night for me!

Hope you're all having a good weekend - better go and tend to DD and dogs -all of whom need  a decent walk this morning! 

Deb x


----------



## Lisa

Katie so glad to hear that you are still withus, I know that the BFN are so devestating, I cant wait to move you up the list soon xxx

Debs you to, I am waiting in anticipation of hearing your next step, 

its so encouraging for me and many others to hear that people still have hope after the BFN, a dream is something that should never be given up on and I strongly believe in dreams do come true, 

sending you all the positive vibes i can xxx

Suey sorry to hear you are going through such a difficult ride as well, but please try and stay strong, I had the same as you and so did bluebell, now bluebell's shrimp has progressed to  miss lobby and my jelly bean turned into my jumping bean ..... huge huge hugs to you and lots and lots of   

Rachel and chrissie xxx hope your sickness gives you a breather soon have you tried ginger ale?

Jennifer xxx cant wait to see your scan pics xxx where abouts will you be moving to in berks??

gotta go nipple wanted xxx


----------



## Lisa

sorry if the my earlier post sounded a bit weird!!! what I was trying to say is never give up on hope and dreams !!

I have decided that I am going to donate my embies next year, it has a been a hard choice however if by next year we are not in a financial situation to go again I couldnt bear the thought of them being discarded, I am now looking into a clinic abroad where I can transfer them from here and things xx
huge hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

Sorry me again!!

*GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING TOMORROW Ladyblue xxx   *


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck from me too!


----------



## bluebell

Good luck from me too to Lady Blue. 

           

Alma May, good to hear that you and RSMUM are in the same situation, as it will be good for you to compare notes.  I am not sure wht PGD is (sorry, ignorant !  ) but it sounds like a good idea.  Like Lisa, I am so pleased you are going onwards.  It is such a long and painful journey, but you and RSMUM are so strong and both so resourceful with all your immune research. 

Looking forward to Nov 1st and the BBC prog ....with brave RSMUM on it !!

Lisa, wonderful you considering donating your embies.  I am so impressed.  Don't rush into anything though.  You are still so young and maybe you can use them in future years when you have saved up the pennies.  Could you not move them to e.g. Ceram to make future treatments for you cheaper ?  By the way, i know what you meant about the dream ... what you said didn't sound wierd to me.

Lots of love everyone, and good luck again to Lady Blue !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Bluebell, you read my mind! Lisa, move your embies to with me and then use them in the future! That way I'll definately see you!!!

Ruth


----------



## Newday

Dear Katie

I was very moved by your post it's very difficult isn't it. I am slowly getting over my BFN but it takes time and a lot of determination.

Words don;t do it do they. 

Hang on in there and take care of yourself and DH.Think things through and I'm sure you will comt to the right decision.

Love Dawn


----------



## ladyblue

Massive thanks to everyone for all your good luck messages!

They have certainly put a smile on my face!  

It is so nice to know that there are people out there who not only remember your test date, but who wish you well too. It makes me feel so supported. It makes it even more poignant when I know what you all have been through, too! You are all such lovely people!

I am still feeling positive, don't know why! Maybe all the acupuncture and reflexology?
No   peesticks for me this time, I'm waiting 'til tomorrow, for my blood test!

I will post the result tomorrow, as soon as I know it. 
And I can say right now, that even if it is a BFN, we will be trying again, with another DE cycle. Luckily for me, my DH is incredibly supportive, and we're still singing from the same song sheet at the moment!

Try, try try again, that's my motto!

Once again, thanks for your support, let's hope that I am worthy of it!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## nicola-anne

Good Luck Ladyblue,  will be thinking of you with everything crossed!

xxx Nicola-Anne


----------



## Jennifer

Good Luck Ladyblue   Hope you get a BFP in the morning 

AlmaMay - I hope you are ok - I have been thinking about you 

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry no personals but I am feeling exhausted this weekend - not that I am complaining mind you 

Love to you all
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ladyblue - good luck for a postive test tomorrow.  I love your positive attitude.  

Have a great night's sleep.

With all the support and energy of the ladies on this thread, I'm sure you'll be giving us fantastic news!

AJ xx


----------



## Sasha B

Ladyblue, well done you for not resorting to those pee sticks   .

SENDING YOU   FOR TOMORROW!

Sasha x


----------



## Bel

Hi Ladyblue,

Just wanted to wish you good luck today. We will all be thinking of you. I will log on again later to hear your news.

Lots of baby dust!

Bel,x


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Could be a full-time job keeping up with this thread...

Just wanted to wish Ladyblue goodluck  

Also best wishes to Suey.  Hope things sort out well.  I would be very anxious too.  

RSmum (Deb), you have so much to think about.  Almost too many choices and options.  Wishing you well.    Is the BBC programme nationwide or just local to your region?  Would love to see it (we would probably have to video it 'cos probably away on 2 Nov!!).

AJLondon,  interesting that you will be having treatment at IM at around the same time as me.  Also I am about your age at just 47 (a youthful one on a good day!!).  Not ideal but that's the way it is.    I asked Dr (G C) Olivares whether he would give us the same chance of success as for other younger patients and he said the only factor is the age of the donor so yes, which is very encouraging.  We did not discuss the Refund policy but don't think we would have signed up for it anyway.  

Lobs, interesting also that you will be having treatment at around the same time (but different clinic) - not so long now.

Bel, loved the bit about winning a holiday!!  

Also Bluebell about staying with your brother in Herts - think we may be staying with my sister near Sheffield!!  

Beth


----------



## ladyblue

Hi Everyone,

Gosh, with all those good luck messages I should have had a BFP in the bag!

Unfortunately, it wasn't to be. We had a   today.  

Am coping ok, it obviously wasn't our turn this time.
(At least I'm not a walking cliche - it wasn't 3rd time lucky for us!   )

We will be trying again straight away, or as soon as IM find another donor for us.
So, onward and upward. Let's hope that next time it is our turn!

Thanks for all your support, it means a lot.

Good luck to anyone else testing soon,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Sasha B

Ladyblue,

Sorry to hear it was a BFN. I'm glad that you are positive and feel strong enough to keep trying. I admire your courage.

Sasha x


----------



## Bel

Ladyblue,

So sorry. I am sending you and DH a big hug. Good to hear that you are planning your next attempt. I felt exactly the same as you when our last cycle ended in a BFN. I found that it was the only way I could cope. 

Thinking of you,

Lots of hugs,

Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

Ladyblue - I am sorry you had a bfn today   I am sending you a big hug too.  I am glad you sound positive and able to plan your next go - we will all be rooting for you 

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## bluebell

So sorry Ladyblue.   I am amazed at your strength and positivity.  You are obviously an amazing woman !
Hope you give yourself lots of pampering to cheer yourslef up befire your next go at IM.
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

ladyblue
you do (as the others have said) sound like an amazing women, and i so admire your strength and courage, to pick yourself up again .... what a wonderful spirit you are
so sorry for your bfp, but will be rooting for you on your next try
big hugs


----------



## Jennifer

Just to let you know I may not be around for the Chatroom tonight   But have a lovely chat and let me know if I miss anything


----------



## Suey

Hi Everyone

I just wanted to thank you all so much for all your positive messages and wishes.  It really did the trick in cheering me up.  I am actually feeling quite positive today (which is something of a miracle) so thank you.  You are all really amazing people!!!

Also want to say how sorry I am to Ladyblue for your result but as everyone else has said - you have amazing strength and courage and I am sure your time will come.  I always found the best thing to do was to plan the next cycle. I wish you tons of luck with your next try.

Hope everyone is doing okay - hope the sickness is easing for Chrissie (one problem I don't have - just get very ,very tired!) and hope your treatment is going well Sasha.  Can't keep up with all the news at the moment - I can just about keep my eyes open!! 

Love

Sueyxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Suey,
Great to hear from you.  How are things with you ?  Has the bleeding eased off ? How many weeks are you now ?  One thing I was wondering with your little one being 1 week behind what it is supposed to be.  Are you 100% certain that they have got their dates correct ?  Just a thought. It took quite a lot of confirming dates with the midwives in my unit ..... ie they seemed to get confused with egg collection / transfer dates etc. and we hadto be really careful making sure they got it right.
Sounds like you are doing really well.
Good luck,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

hi to evryone here
i have posted on this thread a couple of times now but have more often just been folowing everyone elses journey. Now though at last I am actually going to have my treatment at Ceram with Ruth and am VERY excited about the whole thing. It will be my first attempt at anything like this as my FSH levels were too high to have IVf with my own eggs. Please could my name be added to the list as I am hopefully off to Spain on 16th November. 
I have also just moved last week and am not on line at the moment but using my MIL's puter so I can only check up on things a couple of times a week. probably not the best idea to join in this way, but have waited so long for this that I am going to try super hard to keep up to date. 
I hope this is ok with everyone.


----------



## Mitch1

Hi ladies, well I am back Moscow.
Everthing went very well with the clinic. We got 14 eggs, 11 of which fertilised. We had 2 grade A, 8 cell embies transferred and have 7 more frozen. They really were a nice team at Altra Vita and very helpful... couldn't fault the clinic in anyway.
What a laugh Moscow is! I've never been to somewhere where the people are so devoid of manners or any notion of customer service. DH and I found it hilarious by the end of the week!!!

So 2ww here we go. I test on October 21st!!!!
Pg girls, how easy did you take it during your two weeks of hell? I have so much on at work that I just can't lie in bed for the next two weeks!1! Although the last thing I want to do is put anything at risk. Its quite a fine line I guess. Any advice?

Katie and Ladyblue, so sorry to hear about your BFNs. I am sure there is something bright around the corner for you.

Mitch x


----------



## Lisa

Ladyblue so sorry to hear your news, you were so positive and strong in your 2ww xxx

we are all here for you hun glad to hear you are planning to go again asap, I;m with you all the way xxx

Lisa


----------



## Clara Rose

Ladyblue, I'm sorry to hear of your BFN. Wishing you better luck next time.


----------



## Lisa

Clara Rose hey hun how you been stranger whats the gossip with you?

Mitch I have moved you up to 2ww  good luck   

I spose you are all in the chat room 

jennifer hope you are ok xxx

Sasha hows everything with you 

Ruth good idea I will give you my embies in exchange for a job and then I will come live near you and Em can have Beanie on call!! oh and OMG they are lovely thanks   will send piccies soon xxx


----------



## ladyblue

Hi,

Thanks for all your messages of support, it's really very comforting.  

I don't consider myself as being particularly strong, I just made a conscious decision to try and be positive during this last 2ww.

I realised that I couldn't influence the outcome either way, and so I would rather be happy in the thought that there was a chance of a BFP, than be permanently scared of a negative result!

I think that all you ladies on here are amazing, putting yourselves through all this and still finding time to support others. I think you should all give yourselves a huge pat on the back!  

To update you, I have been told to do a dummy run next. To start on the patches and pessaries etc, and then to organise another
Doppler ultrasound scan, to check the circulation to my uterus. If all is fine, I then have to start all over again, and will probably be ready for another donor in early December.

So, onward and upward!

Cheers to everyone,

ladyblue
   x


----------



## Rachel

Hi ladies  

ladyblue - So sorry to read your news sweetheart   You sound so positive about your next go. Lots of love and luck with it all   I shall pray that its 4th time lucky for you  

Mitch - Well done hun! Good luck for your 2ww   I rested for the whole of mine this time. Make sure you have plenty of dvd's, books etc. I found the first week ok but the second starte dto get a bit tedious! Good luck xx

AlmaMay - Thinking of you xxx 

pinkpaula - Great news that you've got a start date!   Good luck     

Suey - So glad you're feeling better and more positive   Thats got to have a good effect on the baby  

Chrissie - Hows the sickness? I hope you're feeling a bit better today xx

Lisa - Hows the gorgeous Charlotte  

Ruth - How are you, busy bee! 

I have felt a bit better today! Cold almost gone and I haven't felt so sick today   Hope I am not speaking too soon as when Chrissie said she felt a bit better the sickness came back with a venegence! I will prob be eating my words tomorrow  

Love to everyone 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Iain

Hi everyone.

Had our blood test today. It was a BFP. Absolutely stunned. My DP had no signs of pg whatsoever. Nothing. She was neither up nor down, felt no different during the 2ww which made us think nothing had happened.

We were booked in today to have the blood test but the 2ww was actually yesterday, Sunday.
We always were planning to do a home test because we couldn't face being told at the hospital after 3 previous BFNs. We wanted to be prepared this time. As it was, the 6 tests we did on Sunday morning (3 different makes) all showed an instant BFP. Of course after all the disappointments we still didn't take anything for granted. I was worried it might be the effect of the medication - even though I'd read the patches and pessaries don't affect the result. You all know what it's like.

Anyway the result of the test today was 1472 which they were happy with.

We are keeping calm knowing this is just the beginning and there is a long way to go.

I want to thank everyone on this sight for all there support and kind wishes. Can't describe what a help you all have been with advice, knowledge and common sense!

I can't express how much I wish you all success.

Iain


----------



## Clara Rose

Iain, that's fantastic!   Congratulations to you and your DP! 

Clara x


----------



## Jennifer

Iain - WOW FAB NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So pleased for you and DW 

Pinkpaula - I know it can be hard keeping up with this thread these days !  There are a lot of us posting now - great that you now have a date for tx !  I look forward to hearing your updates when you can 

Suey - Great that you are feeling more positive   Its all the positive thoughts we have all been sending you 

Dawn - Hey - Seems like ages since we chatted hun - hope you are ok 

Mitch - Good Luck for your 2ww hun   

Lisa - Hey buddy - Hope you are ok and the food poisoning has gone now 

ClaraRose - Hello   Not long now till your appt 

Rachel & Chrissie - The nausea is awful isn't it - Today has been my worse day so far.  My sickness gets worse in the evenings though, just when I want to go to bed.  I hope it wears off for both of you very soon 

Sasha, Bel, Safarigirl, Bluebell, AlmaMay, Ruth, Paxi, Ladyblue and anyone else I have missed - Hi - Hope you are all ok 

Oh, and all the stalkers and lurkers on this thread Hello to you all too 

News here is that I have booked my scan for a week today (Monday) at 6pm.  I can't wait !  I have been feeling really tired and sick all the time - Not that I like to complain about it    Also, I told ds about the move back to Berkshire - he took it better than I thought - we still had tears but he can at least see some positives about going back.  DP has an interview on Wednesday with his old firm - he is really keen on working for them again, they were a really nice company to work for so please keep your fingers X'd for him - thanks 

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## nicola-anne

Gosh so much as ever to catch up on!

Iain - many congratulations to you and DP! Must have been a real surprise having not had any inkling, LOVE that you did 6 tests!

Ladyblue - I'm so sorry, thinking of you, 4th time lucky (it was for us, and looks like it was for Iain and his DP too) and hopefully it will be this side of Christmas.   

Mitch - I didn't stay in bed for the 2ww (I tried that once before and it was a bfn so hey!) this time round. Having flown back on the day of ET I then had 3 relaxing days and then went to work, just drove a bit slower to avoid stressiness and walked a bit slower to appreciate this amazing time of year! Generally I tried to bring the volume down a few notches and relax, drop my shoulders when I realised they were up to my ears in anxiety! And I avoided lifting anything heavy, (still am - great when it comes to getting out of the hoovering ;o)  ) so hopefully when you say work is busy you are not in the scaffolding trade! I also tried to eat really really healthily. Will be thinking of you on the 21st... hope it goes quickly.

Pinkpaula, great news you have a date, Ruth will take good care of you )

Hope everyone else is doing okay,

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## Jennifer

Oh Poop - I knew I would forget someone - Sorry NicolaAnne      Hello


----------



## nicola-anne

Hello You!!

Am very jealous that you have symptons (how mad is that!) but scan booked like you on the 17th, eek!

Pleased ds took the news so well, Berkshire is a lovely place to live (even although whenever I find myself in Berkshire I get lost, literally!)

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## roze

Iain,

Congratulations!!!! I am so pleased for you. 
Sounds like you're both taking it all in your stride.  
When we didn' t hear from you since your return from Spain that I did think it hadn't worked.

I was feeling a bit down after our BFN, but this news, and so many twins from Marbella has really cheered me up and made me more positive about keeping going.

My DH is usually a bit sceptical about this website, but he's impressed a bloke has joined the fray, and sends his good wishes also!.

Take it easy ( especially DW!) for the next two weeks.


love.


roze xxxxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Ladyblue, sorry to hear your news but great that you already have new plans.  December is not long to wait.  

Pinkpaula, good luck.  All the postings about Ceram are sooo positive.

Mitch 1, good luck on the 2WW.

Iain,    wonderful news for you and DP    

Beth


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Ladyblue - darn and double darn sweetie.  However, onwards and upwards - good thing to keep your eye on the ball.  All the very best for next time.  Sending you a big hug. x

Beth - good to know there's someone my age out there and at the IM too!  Yes, Dr Olivares also told us the same thing, that we have the same chance as a 26 year old.  Good luck to you both.

Iain - wow!  Fab news.  Yippee!


----------



## Bel

Morning!

Congratulations Iain......enjoy every minute!!!

Take Care,

Bel,x


----------



## Lisa

Iain my utmost congrats to you and your wife ... would you mind if i added you to the abroadie expecting list/ if you dont could you IMme your details IE clinic tx and edd !!
love to you and DW xx


----------



## Mitch1

Congratulations Ian and DP.... great news.... how easy did your DP take it during the 2ww. I am starting to feel guilty for working at all, but then again, I have only been working from home so far.

Mitch x


----------



## bluebell

Hello,
Quick reply as I have loads of work to do, but...

Mitch:  I was generally told that as long as you don't overdo it (e.g. loads of heavy physical exercise), 'what will be will be', ie if a miscarriage is going to happen it will happen anyway whether you lie around all day or not.  In fact, it was even suggested that lying down all the time would cause its own physical/ medical problems.  In my 2WW I wlaked around Barcelona quite a bit on the day of transfer, I travelled across Catalunya on trains and buses the next day, and I climbed hills (smallish hills and very slowly) in the Pyrenees for the rest of our week in Spain after TX.  All the medics were giving me the same info, ie jsut carry on with life as normal.  I think you should do what feels right for you.  It's not worth doing what feels like overdoing it to you and then worrying.  I think diet is important, not in terms of preventing miscarriage, but in terms of good health for you and any growing babe.
Hope this helps, and good luck.  

Iaian ..................Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey !!!!!!!!! 

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Hello everybody

I am posting for some advice about something unrelated to pregnancy and tx.  I am wondering if anybody can give us some advice.  My naughty husband has just received his fourth speeding ticket in a row which will take him up to 12 points on his licence.  I assume this will mean an automatic driving ban.  It couldn't have come at a worse time with me expecting twins.  It could also jeopardise his job as he has to travel up and down the country visiting different sites in his job as Finance Director.  

I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this and whether there would be a chance to appeal on the grounds of his job and my twin pregnancy.

Any advice would be very gratefully received.

Love Chrissie xxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Congratulations to Iain and DP on your pregnancy

FANTASTIC NEWS

  

Chrissie xxxxxx


----------



## Lobs

Congratulations Iain - fantastic news! Love to your DP   

Love Lobs
xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Chrissie, 
I would have thought that appealing on the grounds of your pregnancy might work, but not on grounds of his work.  With his work they are likely to say 'tough, you should have thought of that', but somehow I can imagine them being more lenient re the pregnancy. However, this is my gut reaction, not based on expert knowledge ! Are you certain it will mean a ban ?  Maybe you could phone e.g. Citizen's Advice Bureau to check.  What a pain !  You need to but DH a Reliant Robin to keep his speed down in future !.  Hope you're nausea has eased a bit.

Holly, great news re your ET next week .... nearly there now !!!!!!!

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Chrissie - I do actually know someone who appealed on the grounds that they would lose their job if they got a ban - I am not sure if they had as many points as that but I do know they got a very hefty fine instead - I know how worrying it is when dh/dps face losing their job, especially at a time like this !  Fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## Jennifer

_*For Wednesday !!!!!*_

_     

  RUTH AND SIMON  

 CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR ANNIVERSARY 

  _

​
With Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx xx


----------



## Ruth

Jennifer, thank you though it is tomorrow!! 9 years, can you believe!!
Iain, mega congrats to you and your dp!!
Ladyblue, so sorry for you.
Mitch1, everything crossed for you.
Lisa, have you received a certain parcel by any chance?!!!

Love and hugs to all!!

Ruth


----------



## Jennifer

Oh Poop - I keep getting muddled up !!!  I posted it on the Celebrations thread as Wednesday !  I just made a mistake above - hormones


----------



## Rachel

Iain and dw

Congratulations!!! Well done to both of you     

Love, Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Chrissie 

I have a feeling that you can have up to 12 points but then when it goes over that they ban you. I can't quite recall but I am pretty sure my ex dh had 12 and wasn't banned but was told he would be with any more.

I hope you get it sorted out  

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel

Happy Anniversary to 2 very special people









_







Ruth & Simon







__

Have a lovely day

Lots of love, Rachel xxx _


----------



## bluebell

To Ruth and Simon .............

HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You deserve it !      

You are our guardian angel !

Lots of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Congratulations Ruth and Simon

on 9 years of married life

WELL DONE!!!

Hope you have a great time celebrating tomorrow.

Love Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Iain

Hi everyone

Just to say we are absolutely thrilled by all your messages of congratulations!
It means so much because everybody on this thread knows what it's all about.


Thanks again

Iain


----------



## unluckydeb

Hi everyone
               I am new to this thread because I am considering having my next tx abroad. Just had my 3rd BFN    and don't want to wait for another 6 months.
Can anyone recommend any GOOD clinics abroad with short waiting lists ?
I am being a bit thick maybe but do I have to go abroad for the entire treatment ?
EG down reg and all ?
Thanks in advance to anyone who has any comments
x


----------



## Jennifer

Hello Deb   Welcome to the abroadies   I am sorry about your bfn   I would recommend Ceram in Marbella - my tx there has been successful    I am sure Ruth will reply and let you know what they would do   Good Luck - keep us posted


----------



## Sasha B

HAPPY ANIIVAERSARY RUTH AND SIMON! HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL DAY!

SASHA X


----------



## Sasha B

IAIN AND DP,

   SO GLAD TO HEAR YOUR GOOD NEWS!

SASHA X


----------



## Bel

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY RUTH AND SIMON

HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR DAY

LOTS OF LOVE,

BEL,X


----------



## Ruth

Thanks for all the good wishes guys. Yes, it is a public holiday today and yes I am off!!!!! Full of cold still but don't need to go in today so can take it easy.
Unluckydeb, for treatment with your own eggs you would need to be in Spain for 9 to 10 days. If you want to e-mail me at my work e-mail, [email protected] and I can send you further details.

Ruth


----------



## nicola-anne

RUTH and SIMON - Congratulations!! Hope you have a fantastic day despite the cold, urgh!

I got a scare yesterday as I started to bleed, I know there is nothing that can be done and I have done everything right and I'm trying to think positive thoughts but am taking it very very easy today. Does anyone know why sometimes even when everything is okay this sometimes happens? Didn't sleep at all last night with worry so hope that today I will just pass out on the sofa...

Chrissie hope the points don't mean prizes this time and it all gets sorted, the worry isn't helpful so hope you get a clear answer soon,

Jennifer - any idea re. dates of moving west?

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## Womb with a View

Sorry to hear you've been been successful yet, Unlucky Deb.  Um, I know what you mean about having to wait (not my strong point).  I'm not sure if you meant donor IVF or IVF?  We're having donor egg IVF at the IM in Barcelona and they've been terrific so far (yet to have our first tx).  The wait for the first appt was only 4 weeks and they found a donor within 2 days!  

Wishing you all the very best Deb and would love to see you change your id to "Lucky Deb". x

Nicola-Anne - I hope you're in good form today and the bleeding has stopped.  It must be a worry for you.  Hope you can find time to relax though.  xx


----------



## chrissier

Hello everyone

I had my 8 week scan today and the twins are doing very well.  They measured 8 weeks and 5 days and I am only 8 weeks and 2 days so they are slightly ahead.

Still feeling very grotty but happy that all is going well.

Welcome to Unluckydeb.  I also hope that you will be changing your ID to Lucky.  Good luck if you decide to go to Ceram.

Nicola-Anne and Jennifer, looking forward to hearing about your scans next week.

Love, Chrissie xxxx


----------



## RozLu

Well done Iain and DW!!!!!

So exicited to hear your news!! 

We are just starting treatment too finally. We were only a few weeks behind you with our first consultation - I just can't believe how quickly things can happen... makes it start to feel 'real' and possible after so long feeling it's all impossible....  

Lots of great news, and lots of luck and hugs to everyone who's still waiting!!
R
x


----------



## unluckydeb

Thank you to all for the information and kind welcome to your thread. I am currently getting further info from Barcelona IM and the Ceram.  
AJ london I will be having ICSI using my own eggs hopefully  in the very near future!!
Take Care all and hope you dont mind me popping back to ask annoying questions 

(UN)Luckydeb

(well i am trying anyway!!)


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear LuckyDeb!  Ask away........  xx


----------



## RozLu

Hi LuckyDeb (hope your new name is sticking...)
You could also check out IVI www.ivi.es - in Barcelona and various other cities in Spain. We are at an early stage but impressed with the consultation and also good results keep popping up here on FF... There is a thread with more info on IVI Barcelona from a month ago on the second page of 'Going Abroad for tx'.
R
x


----------



## casey

AJ - hope you don't mind me asking but i noticed you had a ppt at IM the day before me and now you ahve a donor lined up - were late in your cycle and did you start meds very soon after your appt?
im still waiting to hear if they have found a donor but wont start meds till next week - im checking my E-mails about a hundred times a day at the mo and feeling a bit in limbo 
thanks caseyx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi LuckyDeb - I think we are all going to drop the 'un' out of your name   
Feel free to ask as many questions as you like   This is an excellent thread and you will love 'hanging' out here


----------



## roze

Girls, and Iain, a bit of a long post-

Would like some commonsense advice, as don't really know where to go next after BFN at IVIB and getting into a bit of a state again, as everything seems more uphill than ever.  Think I'm becoming really worn out with everything and can't think  straight.

You may recall that they asked me to have some tests, ie anticoagulant, lupus, etc, which I now understand is the battery of tests for recurrent miscarriage.
I have had one m/c after donor ET,  3 failed IVF's , 10 failed IUI's and now a second failure donor ET although I am convinced I had implantation pains and implantation bleeding. I have 9 frosties in Barcelona, and want to give them the best possible chance, as that will be the end of our treatment if they don't work.
The thing is, because its all private, I feel I am bouncing back and forth between different clinics, with no-one taking overall responsibility, and unless I ask the right people the right questions, (and how do you always know the right questions to ask?) I will get nowhere. For me this is the issue with having to go private- you go it alone and no-one frankly cares whether you get the best treatment or not. The NHS has a duty of care towards its patients, private healthcare providers have so many exclusion clauses that there are no guarantees at all. I am running out of time and money and can;t really afford to go down any more blind alleys.

I have been quoted £800 for the tests at the Lister, but my view is what if I need treatment such as heparin, who will prescribe it, and what protocol is best. I have looked at the  'starting out thread on this site, and am perplexed about the range of symptoms and various treatments, and arguments between Harley Street practices, etc about whether to do immune treatment, etc. Its all new science and therefore very scary. What will these tests therefore open up for me.?  Are these tests even indicated, or is my Barcelona clinic just running out of options and feel they have to suggest something?

I suppose the  best thing to do would be to just go for the tests at any clinic  and take it from there.

Any advice appreciated.


roze  xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Roze - I am sorry that things are so hard for you atm.  I am sorry I can't advise you but wanted to say good luck and I hope you get some answers soon (((((Hugz)))))
Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## RSMUM

Roze - I'll send you an IM soon - although I haven't gone through as much as you have I am in a very similar position and feeling pretty much the same. I do think the clinic are doing the right thing in suggesting the tests, BUT I know where you're coming from. I've spent ages trying to work out which specialists believe what!And what I believe! I feel that I may have an immune issue BUT on the other hand if I take Heparin for my lining problems it should treat some of those immune problems IF I have them anyway. I managed to get my GP to do some of the basic tests for me so I'm waiting to see what the results are ( basically I'm stalling!  I've got a HUGE amount of support from the girls on the immue thread and various others but I'm still totally confused and at a loss where to turn next. 

So, sorry, not much help from me either, just wanted  you to know you're not alone    

Take care,

Deb xx


----------



## Sasha B

Chrissie, so glad to hear that the    are both doing well. So glad to hear that they are growing even faster than the norm (a very good sign!). Tkae care of yourslef, hun.

Deb, so sorry to hear about your BFN. They always hit you hard, no matter how much you try and prepare for them. Take all the time you need. There are many girls on this thread both from IM and Ceram (plus we've got Ruth as well!).

Roze, what a journey you have had. With regards to the immunology testing, you're right, it is not clear cut. Individual clinic only do certain tests and treatments and these are not cheap. If you have some tests done, you'll want to to know that they are extensive enough that you don't have to return for more further down the line. It's a minefield. I suppose the only thinyuo can do at this stage is to talk to someone at the Lister and at Harley St and ask them about the issue of medication and protocol with regards to their clinic. Maybe that will give you a clearer indication. After all you are paying for the treament, you its important for you to know up front what is covered. Sorry I can't be of more help.

Casey, I hope you're donor allocation comes through soon. IM are nornally relatively fast. I think it took them 4 weeks to find me a donor. I know what you mean about it seeming to take forever. Hang in there, it will happen.

Love to everyone.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Evening everyone !

Nicola-Anne,
Hope the bleeding has eased off.  As you know I (and also Lisa) are the bleeding 'experts' on this thread.  Both of us had loads and it doesn't necessarily mean a problem at all.  It can be caused by various things, e.g. a slight separation of the pregnancy sac from the lining of the womb, or a failed twin/anembrionic pregnancy (as in my case), or sometimes just unexplained.  It can also be caused by bleeding from the cervix.  Generally, if it is any of the above and the pregnancy continues, the blood gets reabsorbed and all is fine, or it gradually seeps out as old blood (as in my case, although I did have several fresh bleeds too, up to about week 10). I still had old blood seeping out until week 16.  Lisa was longer than that.  Are you getting another scan to check it out ?  Thinking of you ..... the bleeding is soooooooo sooooooooo scary, I know.

Suey, how are you ? Has your bleeding stopped yet ?   

Roze, 
What a dilemma. I bet it feels like a needle in the haystack job !  I think Sasha's advice about asking more at each clinic about the protocols seems a good idea.  My gut reaction too is that you should have the tests done, as then you will be able to have the peace of mind that you have tried everything.  Are you sure you can't get these tests on the NHS ?  I am sure my SIL did (lives in Herts).  I will ask where she got them done. Really feel for you.  9 frosties is a great number though ... potentially 4 or 5 more 'goes'. I know EXACTLY what you mean about feeling that no-one is 'steering' our treatment when we go abroad.  i had so much of a hint of "Well, if you will take such risks, then we can't help you" vibe from UK medics, and felt very much alone on all decision making (apart from this site  !!!).  Good luck on your journey.  Hope we can all share it with you and help. 

Lucky Deb .....   IVI Barcelona was great.

Good luck Casey, Rozlu and AJ London.

Chrissie ...wow, well done double babes !!!!  That is one good thing about IVF embies in that they generally (but not always) grow faster than 'normal' ones.  Shrimpy was 4 days ahead by week 10 too !
So pleased for you that they are doing fine.

Jennifer ... scan soon !!!!!!!!!!!

RSMUM and Sasha...... Heeelooooooooooooooo !!! 

Lots of love everyone,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Iain

Roze

I agree with Bluebell. 
As you know, we had 7 'very good' embryos out of the 10 fertilised at IVIB.
But even though they were 'very good' they didn't develop well enough to freeze. As you were also at IVIB, then your embryos must have been excellent to have 9 frozen, and as Bluebell says that gives you potentially another 4 or 5 goes from that one last treatment. I know that is not the point you were making but I feel you must still have a FANTASTIC chance with those 9, and you can take your time while deciding which tests or advice to take.
And yes you do feel as if you're on your own with no one taking total interest or control. That's why hearing from, and getting advice, information and support from people like yourself and everyone else on this site makes it feel less isolated.

Good luck

Iain


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Casey!  Yes, we were surprised that they found a donor that quickly.  We had our first appt on the Tuesday and they contacted us 2 days later to say a donor had been found.  The day after our appt I had my cycle, which took me by surprise as it was about a week early.  As instructed I started the contraceptive pill that day (and phoned them to make sure) and they contacted us the next day to say the donor had been found, then emailed us to give us the time frame for stopping the pill and then applying the patches.  

We've both got blue eyes, fair skinned and tall so we were very taken aback by the speed.  I'd fretted for ages thinking they'd take 3 - 6 months to find someone, but no.  However, one small point, we didn't mind not being the same blood group as we intend to tell our child.  This may be a reason it's not instant for you?

Keep intouch and wishing you lots of luck Casey.
xx


----------



## Jennifer

Waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy DP got the job with his old firm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We will probably still move back to Berks but at least we have an income again !!!!!!!!!  It will make such a difference to him.  He hated the last job, it made him and us miserable, and has always wished he never left the old company.  Hopefully I will have a more cheerful dp back again 

A much happier and very relieved, Jennifer xx xx


----------



## chrissier

Great news Jennifer!!

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Great news Jennifer!  Its' all coming together!!!

Roze, so sorry to hear you feel torn and confused.  It's not surprising.  I suppose the pressure of "is this our last go" won't help and I think it's important to try and eliminate that pressure in any way you can.  As Bluebell and Iain say, you've got lots of chances left and that looks really good.  I wish I had some frosties   - never even been close.  

Feeling that your British clinic isn't fully supporting you isn't good however.  We are with the IM in Barcelona and Hammersmith Hospital (the Wolfson Clinic) back here.  They have been immensely supportive - Mr Trew, one of the consultants there, has had quite a few ladies who are with the IM and he was very encouraging (although we haven't started full treatment yet, I've been made to feel it's all going to be taken care of.)  His clinic fully supports the IM way of working and I think that's important.  Perhaps you could consider changing to someone who has worked with the Spanish clinics before.  However, the Hammersmith do not believe in the autoimmune testing and say there is no official evidence it works or is warranted.  

The autoimmune stuff and such tests is a bit of a new area but if you had the tests, you may find you don't have a problem with your immune system!  It's a process of elimination I suppose.  I know the ARGC in Upper Wimpole Street do these tests too.  I mentioned these tests to the IM in Barcelona and Dr Olivares said he was new to this idea and was looking into it but for the moment didn't know too much about advising on it.  

Did your clinic advise a Dopler scan? It is used to detect whether the blood is flowing properly to the womb.  Again, a process of elimination I suppose.  Not been much help, sorry.  

Other thoughts that popped into my mind - aspirin (for thinning the blood so the womb gets a good blood flow - recommended to me by the ARGC & Hammersmith) and acupuncture/chinese herbs for the blood flow to the womb.

I'll shut up now!  Except to say, thinking of you and take your time.   xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just to add IM have suggested I do a "mock cycle" and get a Doppler scan at around Day 16 to see how my lining responds to the drugs.Make sense to me....


----------



## Bel

Jennifer,

That's great news. What a relief it must be for you all. Looks like the future is bright for all of you. You deserve it. Enjoy!!

Hi to all the 'Twinnie' girls. Sorry to hear you are all suffering with sickness, but isn't it meant to be a good sign??

Bluebelle - Hope you are well and taking things easy. We are getting excited about our next attempt. Mind you, we are still hoping that we get to the 2ww stage this time!! Not long now.....Please keep everything crossed for me!!

Well girls, I did a really long personal post to you all just before this one and my computer seized and I lost the lot! So basically i just wanted to say that I think this thread is the best and I'm not sure how I would've coped the last few months if I didn't have all your support. Friends try their best, but they can never understand, because they haven't experienced the pain and disappointment we have. I know when I post on here you all know how i feel.

Anyway on that note I'd better go.

Love to you all,

Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

Awwwwwwwww Bel !  I have everything crossed for you hun   We are all here for you and sending positive vibes that things go according to plan this time


----------



## bluebell

Hello all,

Bel .... I agree.  In fact I have been thinking that I will find it impossible to give up abroadies as I would miss you all and all the support too much. Will we all still be posting aged 80?     At least then we will all be past all this nasty treatment and can talk about other things less stressful too !

Jennifer... C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S  to DH.  So pleased for you.  Roll on your scan now for more good news !!!  

'Lobby' is still kicking away, although the hardest thing I find once they start kicking is the worry when they are not kicking.  Does the worry ever stop ?? Made myself late for a work meeting this morning trying all the recommended things to get her to kick (especially as she had hardly kicked last night), to no avail so had to leave home all worried, but then she kicked all through the meeting.  My next hurdle is 28 weeks when she will be 'viable' if she is born early.  It's so embarrassing ... I'm never normally this paranoid !     I've got some big work deadlines coming up in the next few weeks and I still find it hard to focus on work and could do without the stress.  Sorry, bit of a moan.


Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi all  

Jennifer - What great news! Well done to your dh   They do say that every cloud has a silver lining. I am sure he'll be much happier now   

Bel - You're right, this is a great thread. I love reading all the news. Sometimes it moves so fast I can't keep up! There's been so many happy stories recently. I shall keep everything crossed for your nexy treatment xx

Bluebell - People have told me that the worrying doesn't stop at all! Even when they're married and have children of their own! Its understandable to worry, especially when you've been through what you have!  


Roze - Poor you   So sorry you feel down at the moment. I think alot of clinics just aren't with the going abroad thing at all. Could you contact the HFEA and ask them which clinics are the most supportive of going abroad? I found mine was wonderful but I know others have had problems all through. What you really need is a clinic that will liase with the clinic abroad to take some of the stress out of it for you. I hope you get sorted soon xx

Casey - So great that you're  underway! Good luck  

Sorry I haven't been posting much. I have been reading though! I am just so tired at the moment and sometimes can't sit at the pc for very long   Yesterday I had to go to bed for a couple of hours! The sickness is still quite bad and I am not eating much at all. Hoping that it will abate in a couple of weeks. Got my 2nd scan next Wed so looking forward to that.

Love to everyone  

Rachel xx


----------



## Bel

Bluebelle,

You can moan to us anytime!! I can imagine that the worrying never stops. It is only natural. Especailly when you have waited so long for her and been through so much. She is special. I know that it is soooo hard to concentrate on work when you have your mind on other things, but sometimes I find that throwing myself into work helps?? It takes my mind off worrying and stressing....if that makes sense. Make the most of your weekends and try to chill as much as possible. You are strong and will cope with the next couple of weeks no problem, I'm sure of it!!

I think that when we are all sorted on here we should have one big party....what d'you reckon??

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Bel

Hi Rachel!

Good luck for Wednesday. Sorry you're not feeling too good. I hope it passes soon for you.

Take Care,

Bel,x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi everyone.  Meant to say, my sister (45 next month) gave birth to her second IVF baby last week (a girl).  She'd have IVF and got pregnant first time and then went on for another 5 treatments until she succeeded again!  It's good to hear success stories and although she doesn't post on the site, I'd thought I'd share the good news with you all.  It was hard on me though as we were both going through IVF at the same time and one week apart when she got pregnant and I had a weak positive.  It took all my strength to go and see them in the hospital, especially as her twin sister was there and she'd had a baby just last year, without IVF and it wasn't exactly planned!  Oh well, my turn next time  

Hi Bluebell - I think it's only naturally for us to worry about "hurdles".  My sister said that she didn't believe she was having her baby until she was holding her newly born daughter!  We got so many knock backs sometimes, it's a bit wearing.  When you're holding your bubba in your arms, you'll wonder what all the fuss was about, I'm sure. xx


----------



## bluebell

Thanks AJ, Rachel and Bel for the kind words.   

Good luck for the scan Rachel !! 

Well done AJ for going to the hospital.. yes, I can see how hard it must have been.  As you say, your turn next !!  

Suey and Nicola Anne... thinking of you both a lot  

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Andream

Hi Roze I am in the same position as you. I have had 3mcs and one was with de at the Lister. The consultant there has been very good and we have done the tests in a staged way ie not all at once. I have had the APS screen which was £130 and because that was normal I have now had the basic NK killer cells test done which was £160 if this is abnormal then I will have the more expensive one done where they do the response to treatment test. basically the consultant said don't have them all done at once as you may spend money you don't need to so we started with the most frequent cause of recurent mc and are working our way up.
The treatment protocol at the lister is aspirin/heparin for APS and streoids for NK killer cell issues. they don't give IVIG or humira there.
There was  paper in the BMJ last year by Lesley Regan one of the worlds leading specialists on recurrent miscarriage who said the immune stuff is all ******** and don't give the clinics the money. She has pioneered and done all the research into APS. I asked about this at the Lister and my consultant said she felt there was something in the immune stuff but she wasn't 100% convinced about the use of IVIG and humira hence their more cautious approach of just giving steroids. I felt that they were honest and up front about it which is what I like. When I first went to see them I was going to have DE at Ceram and they were very happy to support me to do that. I got lucky and got a donor in the UK at short notice.

I hope my rambling helps but I do feel that there is a middle ground with all of this stuff and that is what they tread at the Lister. I am not 100% convinced about the more aggressive forms of treatment and the medical evidence just isn't there to support their use. At ARGC they put everyone on a cocktail of drugs very quickly. I may be wrong and in 5 years we will all be doing it but I feel comfortable with the advice the Lister have given me and I have read up extensively on it.

Hi to everyone else it is lovely to see all the BFPs on this thread. We are hoping to do FET in nov/dec and try to grow them on to blastocyst. I read the posts every day and am so happy for all of you      special hellos to Jennifer, Bluebell, Lisa ,Alma May and Bel and of course to Ruth I am determined not to meet you!!!!!!!!!!
Roze if you want to IM me please feel free
love to all
andrea


----------



## bluebell

Hello Andrea !!
Really good to hear from you   , and great to see you are motoring through all the tests in a calm and cool way.  I think your moderate approach sounds great. Any idea when you might be having another 'go' in Spain  ?  Hope you are keeping well.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Andrea!

Great to hear from you! You sound as though you are getting things sorted. Everything takes soooo long with tests doesn't it??

When do you think you will be trying again??

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Andrea - that's been quite helpful to me too - As I'm in the same boat - scared of the Humera, Remicade and IVIG but also thinking, "what if this is standard treatment in a few years time?" It's sooo hard to deicde where to move next. At least my AF started this morning so I am now on my "mock cycle " and will have a doppler scan on day 16 to see if the lining is ok..It's kind of frustrating cos I keep thinking I could be going for a real cycle now but...  I'm going to wait now and see what the results of my first set of tests say.

Good luck with everything.

Bluebell - I STILL owe you that IM..sorry!

Have a great weekend all of you.

D x


----------



## Suey

Hi All

Just been catching up again.

Chrissie - so glad your scan went well -that's great news!

Jennifer -really pleased for you about your DH's job -you must be so relieved.

Rachel - wishing you loads of luck for your scan.

Nicola Ann - hope you are doing okay and the bleeding has stopped.  I know how terrifying it is but hang in there - take heart from Bluebell and Lisa.

Bluebell a special thank you to you for all your support and hope Miss Lobbie is kicking away happily!!

Love to everyone else as well.

My news is that I had my 9 week scan yesterday.  The good news is that the baby was fine -we could see it moving and it has even caught up size wise and is now the size it should be for this stage which was much more encouraging.  The worrying thing is that they now know the reason for the bleeding - the placenta is lower down in the womb than they would ideally like.    They have told me I stil have to be very careful and could get more bleeding thru the pregnancy..  (I am still getting spotting sometimes now).  There is no separation at the moment and the doctor was more encouraging this time (it was a different doctor!!) and I am feeling happier than I was but I am still worried about what it could mean.

Has anyone else heard of this/experienced this?  Any info gratefully received!! I should have asked the doctor more about it at the time but was just so releived the baby was okay - couldn't think of what to ask!! 

Sueyxxx


----------



## casey

Suey i had a low lying placenta all thru my preganncy with my dd - the midwife and hosp like to keep an eye on it and you may have lots of scans - i eventually had a planned C-section as it is dangerous for the baby if placenta comes first but all thru my pregancy i was told the placenta and baby can move position at any time - anyway i ahve abouncing 5 year old now!

AJ - i also told IM that i wasn't worried about having same blood group as baby as i plan to tell them about DE at some point (fingers XXXX it will work)- anyway i haven't heard about donor yet but im still checking my IM's about 20 times a day 
i will IM them next week when i start the meds - congratulations on dh getting his job back

Chrissie, rachel and Nicola - hope you are feeling well - take it easy and look after yourselves

hi debs - good luck with mock cycle 
Hi to everyone else
love caseyx


----------



## bluebell

Oh Suey, I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you.  What a relief, eh ?  FANTASTIC news !!   
I think what you have is placenta praevia (am I right Ruth ?).  It just means you have to be closely monitored later in pregnancy but as far as I know it isn't a big problem at all.  a friend of mine (also IVF) had it, and she had extra scans and monitoring, but all was fine.  If it is the same as placenta praevia, then there is info about it on the Baby Centre website and others too.  My friend ended up havign a planned caesarian because if it too, but I am not an expert.
So pleased your little one has caught up size wise.  You had me a bit worried with that one, so that is such great news !
You are only a few weeks now until you are out of the 12 weeks riskier zone, so nearly there !  I just can't say how happy I am for you, as I know EXACTLY what you have been through.
Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for yooooooooooooooooooooou !!!!      
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Excellent News Suey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so happy for you !  Its amazing how these little ones cling on despite everything !  You must be so pleased.  I agree with the others about the placenta - they will just keep an eye on it - hopefully it will move up 

Hi to everyone else - My morning sickness starts after lunch and goes on till I go to bed, its awful and is preventing me from doing very much.  Bizarrely it gets worse after a meal - perhaps my embies would prefer paella to the english grub they are getting 

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## sandee2002

Hello

Can anyone tell me the sucess rates of ceram? We would like to try our 2nd attempt at icsi over there. Can anyone tell me the procedures ie do we have to be recommended by our doctor? It is pretty much a minefield as the glasgow nuffield which is very good doesnt seem to have a great success rate. I also asked my gonal f to be upped from 375 to 450 but my consultant refused. Does the docs over there do long or short protocol? Lots of questions. Where do we get scans? etc. Ohh and how much is icsi at this clinic?
Regards
Sandy


----------



## safarigirl

Hi Sandee , best thing is to email ruth at 

[email protected]

she will answer all your questions and give you price lists

I have all the info for DE cycles but not sure if that is what you are asking.

I have emailed ruth loads in the last two weeks and she has answered all my queries

wishing you lots of luck


----------



## bluebell

Hello,
Just off away for the w/e, but just wanted to wish you luck Jennifer for your scan on Monday   (it is on Monday isn't it ??!!).  Also, there is someone else with a scan too...........is it you Rachel ?  Sorry, terrible, can't remember   .  Good luck anyway !!
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Suey

So relieved to hear your news, it's really fantastic.  Hopefully you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy without too much worry.

RSMUM good luck with the immune testing, will be thinking of you.

Jennifer and Nicola-Anne good luck with your first scans on Monday.

Not long now Bel til you go to Ceram.  Really hope this is the one and you get your dream.

Rachel and Jennifer hope the sickness eases off.  Not doing too well myself was sick before I reached the bathroom this morning!

Love to everyone
Chrissie xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks Chrissier, actually STILL not sure if I'm going to get any more immune tests done - am still trying to decide - we'll see what the results of the first set of tests are..sorry to hear you're so sick but whata wodnerful reason!

Good luck to everyone having scans soon - keeping everythign  crossed fro you.

Just a quick one from me, AF arrived last night so started my patches for the mock cycle, had a nightmare though trying to get the scan boked ( I need  Doppler ) - CARE can't do it as both their consultants are off that day, and none of their other sites offer it, so I rang my old clinic in London who recommended some where - after a false start where I ended up getting a booking and then the woman asked me how many weeks I'll be   I finally got an appointment - 190 quid though!   PLUS the train to London and back..ah well, feel better that I'm actually DOING something at least!

Hope you all have a great weekend - enjoy your weekend away Bluebell and FAB FAB news SUEY!!! SOO pleased for you - phew!

take care,

Rsmum xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi RSMum, sorry to hear you've not had an easy time booking a dopler scan.  I do know the Hammersmith Hospital (Wolfson Clinic) in London do this scan.  However, when I wrote to the IM re "did they think I should have a dopler scan before my first cycle, just in case..." they said no but if I had problems they would prefer me to go to THEM for the dopler scan and nowhere else!  At £190 it probably isn't much dearer to fly to Spain!  Um!  When is your scan?

Suey, that's good news.

Lots of scans this week out there so good luck to you all!  

Holly - that's fantastic news.  Wishing you all the very best!

Hi Katie, can't answer your question myself as I am new to the IM!  

I'd love to join the live chat on a Monday night, but i'm usually working!  However, I'm gonna try and re-jig my schedule, then I can get to know everyone better!

xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Casey.  I know what you mean re checking your emails 20 times a day - we want it so much and we've waited too long.  I think we were very unusual, not to mention lucky, finding a donor so soon.  They had said it could take a month or two, which is still very quick considering!  I noticed that they don't respond too quickly to emails if it's not important but once you are on the "programme" they do respond pretty pronto!  However, when I have a question that I believe is urgent or worrying, I call and speak to Fred or Dr Walker, although sometimes they're not available but I keep trying (I think they're open til 7pm Spanish time.)  Once they find a donor Dr Walker will email you with a detailed schedule of when you're to stop this and that and when to start such and such.  You then email to say you've done that and confirm what's next.  They give us an estimated ET which will be around the 12th November.  We left a sperm sample there but wish to give a fresh specimen so will go the day before EC.

I'm sure it'll come from out of the blue and in no time at all for you!  I was thrown slightly at the speed as I wanted to do so many things before it happened (like a body detox, shed a few pounds, have weekly massages, clean out my wardrobes - yeah, I know, don't ask why - it just makes me feel "organised and ready"!) but hey, it's happening!

Love, AJ x


----------



## nicola-anne

Howdy!

Thanks everyone for their support, and for your words of reassurance and suggestions Bluebell, got a real fright but the bleeding seems to have stopped (touch wood), I have really really taken it easy these past couple of days, have been lucky that I have been able to. Suey - I'm so pleased that you have an explanation and that your little one is okay.

Holly you are right I am one of the first scanners this Monday, while you will be hopefully enjoying some Spanish sunshine! All the very very best, hope everything goes really well for you.

Jennifer GREAT news about your dh's job situation. 

And re your sickness and likewise Chrissie and Rachel I hope it doesn't ruin your weekends.

Casey - hope you get some news through soon and then it'll be all systems go.

To cheer myself up today I took a trip to M&S and bought some gorrrrgeous pyjama bottoms and a top and a cutesy pair of slippers, nothing like treating yourself eh? Nothing like diving into clean bedlinen and new PJs!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone,

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## unluckydeb

God girls in my ignorance I hadn't realised it was so difficult to get doner eggs in the UK. I am looking for clinics for my next tx cycle and luckily have no probs making eggs. I certainly will be considering egg sharing after all the heart wrenching stories I have read a FF. Hope my eggs help someone else.
Take Care x


----------



## Jennifer

NicolaAnne ! I love new pjs and fresh sheets too   Are you excited about your scan on Monday - I am beside myself - This is worse than the 2ww  

LuckyDebs - Lovely that you are thinking of eggsharing   

AJLondon - Would be great to 'meet' you in chat on Monday 

Holly FAB NEWS hun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chrissie - Poor you - Hopefully it will start to wear off soon - although soon isn't soon enough for you I know 

Bel, Bluebell, Dawn, AlmaMay, Sasha, RSMum, Sandee, Suey, Casey, Safarigirl, Lisa, Ruth, longbaygirl, beth, Ladyblue, Janny, Clararose, Crusoe, Iain, Roze, Rachel, Andrea, Stalkers and Lurkers.... Hi to you all   (My goodness its hard to keep up - I am quite sure I will have forgotten someone so sorry about that)

Thanks for all your support everyone   I can't wait for my scan on Monday - Its not until 6pm though but I will post as soon as I get back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have great weekends everyone 

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Rachel

Hi all









Holly - So great that you are going to Marbella tomorrow  Lots of love and luck with your trip  

Jennifer - Oooh, not long 'til your scan now! I am excited for you too!! 

Nicola - I love fresh sheets too! Oh its a lovely feeling getting in and snuggling 

Deb - What a great thing to do 

Chrissie - Oh poor you. I am still feeling very sick too and sometimes can't find anything I want to eat  I feel I should be eating more but just can't  Hopefully it will pass for us soon 

Lots of love to everyone

Rachel xx


----------



## safarigirl

good luck holly!!!!!!  Cant wait to hear from you on your return ... will be sending you lots of positive thoughts tomorrow


----------



## chrissier

Dear Holly

Good luck at Ceram. I am sure you will have a wonderful time.

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Suzie

always pop by to read about you lovely ladies! and just wanted to add GOODLUCK  to Holly!! 

safe journey

love
suzie xx


----------



## casey

Holly - good luck for your ET sending you lots of      
casey


----------



## Andream

Holly good luck with your trip to Marbella 

Good luck everyone else for your scans tomorrow hope all goes well

lots of love
andrea


----------



## Suey

Jennifer & Nicola Anne - Lots of luck for your scans tomorrow (and anyone else I have missed).

Holly and everyone else about to start or going through tx at moment - wishing you lots of luck.

Chrissie - and all the other "sickie" girls - hope it is easing and you are feeling better.

Sasha- hope you are doing okay - do you have a date yet for Poland?

Want to thank you all for your encouragement and good wishes - it really does help!!

Love to all

Sueyxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girlies & Iain,

Holly- Hope you are able to read this in Marbella, but I am wishing you loads and loads of luck! We are flying out on the 02/11 so we will probably croos over, but just wanted to say I am thinking of you. Have a great time too!

Chrissie - Thank you for your kind words. So sorry to hear that you are still being sick. Hope it passes soon and you are able to enjoy the next 7 months!

Jennifer, Nicola-anne and Iain - Wishing you all the best for your scans....how exciting!!

Rachel - Sorry you are feeling poorly too. Hope it passes soon.

Bluebelle- Hope you have enjoyed your weekend away. I hope you have took things easy!

Hi to everyone else, RJ Mum,Sasha,Suey,Andrea,Casey,Suzy,Safari-girl, Lisa, Deb,Ruth and all,

Love,
Bel,xxxx


----------



## ladyblue

Hi Everyone,

Just got back from some R&R at Mum and Dads (no computer there!), and wow, what a lot of posts!

Just wanted to say to RSMum, that I, too, am doing a dummy cycle with a Doppler scan at the end of it.
I also had a nightmare finding a hospital that actually did the TV Doppler!
The one I did find (the Lister) can only do it Mon - Wed inc.
IM originally told me to do 12 days of patches, followed by 4 days of pessaries, which meant I needed a scan on a Thursday.
IM have now said that I can extend the wearing of patches by a few days, or the use of the pessaries up to 7 days.
This means that I can arrange the scan for when is convenient. (Hopefully 1st November - gonna book tomorrow!)

Thought I'd let you know, so maybe you can still use your normal hospital!

Hi to everyone else,    
Sadly, gotta run , DH has just put my dinner in front of me.......mmmmm!!!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Sasha B

Suey - I am so glad for you, what a relief!!!! It is comforting to know that the little one has cought up growth wise as well. Want to send you a big hug. Just make sure you take it easy now.

Jennifer, Nochola-Anne and anyone else going for a scan this week - Looking forward to hearing all your news.

Andrea and Bel - good to hear from you.

Rsmum (Deb) - Hope you are ok and the right path to take is becoming clearer.

Holly - Wishing you a good time at Ceram and looking forward to hearing all about ET. Hoping that you have a really positive 2ww.

Chrissie and Rachel - Sorry about the sickness (but how wonderful at the same time to have tangible symptoms of pregnacy)

Bluebell - Hope you and Lobby are doing well.

Lisa - Hope you're ok. How is little Charlotte? When  and where is the move likely to be?

Ruth - Hi, you must be rushed off your feet! Hope you're finding some time for r & r.

A big hello to everyone I have missed out!!!

love Sasha xxx


----------



## Andream

Hi Sasha good to hear from you too. Hope all is well with you not long till you start treatment again
andrea


----------



## bluebell

Good luck today's scannies.............   

Good luck to Holly ... hope you can 'hear' me !    

Hope the sickies are OK.

Hello to everyone else !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

I am a scannie and a sickie   I felt soooo dreadful last night it wasn't funny   It seems I am fine till lunchtime and then it strikes me down for the rest of the day.  I am getting nothing done and we need to finish this house before Thursday.  The only relief I get is from large swigs of Gaviscon which seems to help for a while.
Sorry to moan - I am really looking forward to seeing who is causing all this sickness later this evening though


----------



## bluebell

Oooh poor you J, you double whammy scanniesickie !!!!!   
It seems that most of the sickies are also twinnies, so you never know !!!!!!!! .. so then you'd be a scanniesickietwinnie !!
Bluebellxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya all - I'm just typing stuff for the filming but not doing very well..


----------



## Bel

Hi Girlies,

Wishing all the scannies & twinnies & sickies........( I like it Bluebelle!!!!!) all the very best for today/tonight. Will log on later to see how you all got on......exciting isn't it??

RSmum - You okay??

Love to all,

Bel,x


----------



## Rachel

I like the description Bluebell!!!  

I am sickie and a scannie tomorrow!!! I have brought my second scan forward by a day as I have had 2 sleepless nights worrying about it!   Just had a McDonalds quarterpounder with cheese and some fries for lunch!! How unhealthy! But I wanted it   Sickness is still with me. I find that if I eat a little very often its not quite so bad   Will let you know how the scan goes tomorrow  

Lots of love to all today's scan girls  

Love to everyone 

Rachel xxx


----------



## bluebell

Blimey.....it's scan week ! Good luck for tomorrow Rachel ! McDonald's eh ?  Yukk !!!!!!!!!

RSMUM........didn't realise you'd have to write something for the filming !  Let me know if you need any help.

Helloooooooooooooo Bel !

Just got back from my 1st midwife appointment of the midwife sausage machine today.  Shrimpy was fine and she measured 25cm, which is 2cm over what she should be at 23.5 weeks !  Shrimpy is a whopper !!  Midwife said not to worry.  Next hurdle is my 28 week scan in 4 weeks time.  Then I'll be into my 3rd trimester .. ooooooer !!
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## sandee2002

Rachel,

Was your ivf donor eggs or your own? I havent seen many ppl with positive results for own eggs. Lots for DEs. What stats did they give regarding age. I tried ruths suggestionto look on cerams site but we couldnt make out the graphs regarding sucess rates.

thanks
sandy


----------



## Iain

Hi everyone

My DP had her scan this morning........talk about nervous!!

This was only a week 5 and 1/2 scan (IVI Barcelona procedure) but it clearly showed TWO sacs and TWO yolk sacs!!
Still trying to keep level headed as we both appreciate that it's early days. Scared to get too excited.

To go back in two weeks for what will be the 'normal' 7 week scan. Another nervous 2 ww, but we're going to try and relax and enjoy the moment.

Hope everyone is well. Will be keeping an eye on all your news over the next two weeks.

Good luck and thanks for all the kind words.

Iain


----------



## nicola-anne

Hi Everyone

Second Scannie of the day clocking in, Iain first of all - what terrific news! I'm so pleased for you!

We feel completely deflated after our 6 week scan, the consultant couldn't see a heartbeat so I had to have a blood test done and will go back for another blood test on Wed so that they can compare the hcg levels, and then we are booked in for another scan next Monday. I thought that the scan would provide some much hoped for reassurance but if anything it has done the opposite. Little Bud is also a bit smaller than she should be at this point. So sorry peeps, gonna have to ask you to keep those scannie-fingers crossed for another week!

Would be interested if anyone else has experienced this situation.

Rachel good luck for tomorrow! And Jennifer, looking forward to reading your news later on today, )

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## safarigirl

Hi nicola anne
sorry to hear about your scan - it is often too early to see a heartbeat at 6 weeks - at my last scan there was nothing visible at 6 weeks, and at 7 weeks there was indeed a  then viable pregnancy and a heartbeat (unfortunately it was not to be in this case) however it often happens at 6 weeks that they do not see anything (that is why so many of the early pregnancy units only scan at 7 weeks).  I am sure at your next scan everything will be okay ... the blood tests should show you what is happening as well so you will have a clearer picture on wednesday
wishing you lots of luck and holding thumbs for you


----------



## nicola-anne

That is really lovely of you to reply so quickly Safarigirl, you have really made me feel a lot better about it all.

Thanks so so much,

x Nicola-Anne


----------



## safarigirl

meant to also say to iain and DP  - what wonderful news twoooooooooo sacs!!!!!!!!  its a long two weeks, but you've jumped the first hurdle!


----------



## bluebell

What a roller coaster it is for us all.

Nicola Anne, what info did your consultant give you today ?  Did they seem optimistic ?  I had a scan at the beginning of week 6, and it seems it is unusual to see a heartbeat that early, so I am sure there is nothing to worry about.  All we saw at the beginning of week 6 was a grey blob.  How many sacs were there ? .. I take it 1 by your post.

Iain and DP, congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jennifer ... awaiting your result with baited breath !

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

You're welcome nicola-anne - i know what a worrying time this is, but try and relax focus on just resting and taking it easy, think positive thoughts, there is every reason that EVERYTHING is fine,  and i reallly think it will be okay, (the reason for mine not working is probably due to age of my eggs which is why i am moving on to donor eggs and your sitaution is very different to mine), Often the scan cannot pick everyting up, those little embies grow at a ferocious rate, so what you dont see today, you will be surprised at what you can see in another week ... stay positive and holding thumbs and toes and all things for you


----------



## Iain

Hi Nicola-Anne

I sent this 15 minutes ago but it's not appeared yet. Probably because there was a jam with everyone replying to you at the same time!!!!

Surely because you're only 6 weeks the chances of seeing anything would be remote anyway?
Our nurse this morning told us not to expect to see anything as they don't normally scan until week 7.


We're 5 and a half weeks, and sure enough although there were two clear dark sacs and two clear white 'dots' they were happy with this.

No mention of heartbeat etc.

After our scan I came across the following web page  www.advancedfertility.com/ultraso1.htm
which by pure coincidence shows scans at 5.5 weeks. They are identical to ours and NO MENTION of detecting heart beats!

Don't worry. You're in the same position as us and our clinic is very happy with our scan.

Iain


----------



## Womb with a View

Greetings all!

Iain - I just had a feeling you and DP would be having twinnies!  So in fashion!!!  Congratulations!!!!!!!

Nicola-Anne - my sister had IVF (2 babies now) and she never had a heartbeat on those first scans either.  She worried silly but was told it was normal as they don't normally scan non-IVF mothers to be until a few weeks later than that.  Worry not!  

RSMum, hope the words are flowing now.

We're awaiting another scan today aren't we, at 6 I believe?  So many of us it's hard to keep up!  Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Mitch1

Great news Iain on the scan.
Nicola Anne, sounds like you shouldn't be worrying - so keep cool. 

To the sickies - ginger biscuits are the remedy I have heard of a few times for morning sickness.
I on the other hand would love to feel sick - I am now 9dpt and no symptoms - apart from some tiny twinges last Friday. 
What symptoms did everyone else have on their 2ww? Iain, I know you said your DP didn't have any. What about everyone else?
I have just been totally shocked by DH who phoned to say he had been out and bought two early response tests - this from the man who has been adamant all along that we must not test early at all!!!!

Hi to everyone else and good luck for those getting ready for treatment.

Mitch x


----------



## bluebell

Mitch,
I had virtually no symptoms at all, apart from sore breasts, and a bit of spotting 2 days before testing.  The only thing I had that I hadn't had before with my BFNs was a strange pain either side of my groin, very low down, and a weakness in my legs, from about 9 days post egg collection onwards.  I know this is a pg symptom, but it isn't that common.  It's so hard to tell, as we are so pumped up then with hormonal drugs that it's hard to tell what is a pregnancy symptom and what is a drug side effect.  
I think the general rule seems to be that there is no rule.
2WW is a ***** isn't it.  I hope you are feeling OK.  Great to hear that your DH is so involved and supportive. 
Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

I was thinking just the same Bluebell - I had no symptoms with my little one except terror and excitement at the same time if that counts !

Ok - scannie-girls..how can I keep up with you all?...

Iain - BRILL news!I just KNEW it!    

Nicola-Anne -There's no way any of the clinics I've been too ( except Spain! ) would let you do a scan 
before 6 weeks, and both times I was pregnant they told me VERY sternly NOT to expect to see a heartbeat -so hang in there girl - thinking of you - HUGE cyber-hug coming your way.

Thanks for thinking of me Bluebelle 'n AJ..they were filming and asked me to " type something"so I thought I'd just say " hi " to everyone - interview didn't go well though...off to the chat room...

XX


----------



## Bel

Hello All,

Iain - Congratulations to you and DW!! More twinnies, this is fantastic news. Enjoy!

Nicola-anne - Great to hear from the girlies on here(and I'm sure they know more!!) that it is quite normal NOT to hear a heartbeat at 6 weeks. I hope you are not too down and we will all be thinking of you in the next couple of weeks. Stay strong.

Bluebelle - Wow...fantastic news to know that Lobby/Shrimpy is doing well and is ahead of herself already! Can't believe you are coming up to the third trimester. It seems like yesterday that you were on the 2ww. How exciting! Bet you are over the moon!

Rachel - Yum Yum!! McDonalds...I started my healthy eating diet just over a week ago and I'm finding it real hard as I am a 'Take-away' kind of girl! You enjoy it as it is the babies that are asking for it and you must give them what they want!! Can't wait to see how you get on tomorrow.....

Mitch - OMG day 9....it's sooo hard isn't it. I think that you are doing well to keep your cool. Sorry I can't help you with the 'symptoms' question as I haven't had a BFP myself yet, but I just wanted to wish you loads and loads of luck. This is a real lucky thread! Fingers crossedxxx

Safari-girl - Hi, good to hear from you again. What are you up to?

Hello to everyone else, hope Jennifers scan is going okay. I'll check in later,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## nicola-anne

YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST

You have no idea how much your posts today have meant to me and Stew, we really feel so much more positive plus Ruth has been in touch to say the same, so positive thoughts are now flowing as freely as the Tropicana once more!

Mitch - I didn't have any symptons and was really jealous of all those sickies out there. Still am - would love an excuse to eat copious amounts of ginder biscuits - only joking! 

Thanks for being online today and replying and being so fantastic,

xxx Nicola-Anne and The Lovely Stewie


----------



## safarigirl

Hi Bel - I see you go to ceram in Nov - my Dh and I have our first appointment on the 4th - quite excited!!!!  Might bump into each other there

jennifer will check in our news later ....


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Bluebell, glad the scan went well and shrimpy (or is it lobby?) is doing well and ahead of herself/himself!  

I said I was going to meet you guys in the chatroom but I rushed back from working and now find I have to have a password for getting in there and noticed too that I missed the start at 7pm    It's in the diary for next week though!  

I shall keep checking in for our last of today's scanners.  Hope the sickies are feeling tonnes better!  

Casey, any news yet?

xx


----------



## Jennifer

Just a very quick one from me - will be back on later to post about my scan but news is that we saw 2 tiny little heatbeats today !


----------



## nicola-anne

Super duper double fun!!! So pleased for you Jennifer, many congratulations!!

2 sets of twins on one day, what a fantastic messageboard this is!!

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## Sasha B

Just a quickie... Its taken me ages to catch up on all the scan news, all of it good. WELL DONE Iain, Nicola-ann and Jennifer. Hope those embies are all nice a snuggled in.

love,

Sasha x


----------



## safarigirl

wonderful news jennifer ...... we have all been waiting with bated breath - i should have taken a bet at ladbrokes today on twins!


----------



## Clara Rose

WOW! It's twins galore on this board!  

Congratulations Iain and Jennifer!


----------



## Iain

Congratulations Jennifer!!!!

Nicola -Anne.  Glad you're feeling less stressed!

Good luck to everyone!

Iain


----------



## Andream

Congratulations 
to Iain and DP
Jennifer
and Nicola Anne

Way to go you guys

Take care all of you!!!!!!!​


----------



## Jennifer

Congratulations to you too Iain and DW 

Congratulations too to Nicola-Anne 

What a day for us all !

I have not been near a maternity unit, baby shop/aisle or had much at all to do with babies since I was diagnosed with premature ovarian failure about 12 years ago - it has just been to difficult for me.  We were walking to the maternity dept for the scan this evening and walking towards us were about 6 or more Drs/Nurses looking seroius wheeling a trolley.  I assumed it was an adult patient but as it got closer I could see that the trolley was too tiny to be an adult.  It was in fact a tiny prem baby within an incubator, surrounded by equipment and tubes etc.  I saw his/her tiny face as they went past and it broke my heart.  I dissolved into tears and wanted to go home.  We finally arrived at the right department with me still dabbing my eyes and feeling just so sad for the tiny baby and his/her Mummy and Daddy.

Luckily there weren't ready for us so I had time to gather myself together in time for my scan.  I felt wretched though, the sadness had brought back all the sadness of my infertility and my belief that I would never be a Mother again.

I guess however happy I am at the moment - I will never forget how lucky I am to have this chance and just hope and pray that everything works out.  I never ever thought I would be lucky enough to be pregnant again and I will treasure every moment.

I am going to say a little prayer for that little baby tonight  

Lots of Love to everyone
Jennifer xx xx xx xx xx xx xx


----------



## bluebell

Jennifer .... as I said on the chat tonight ............
CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!    
so you are a double scannysickytwinnie !!
So pleased for you.  Love to Beanie and Beano !

Sasha, lovely to hear from you.  Any news ?  

Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bels

Just popped by to say congratualtions in particular to Jennifer ... Double trouble  

You seem to have had a day full of good news on here ... so also congratulations to Iain and Nicola-Anne!

Lots of Love ... Belinda xxx


----------



## roze

Congratulations abound to Iain and Jennifer!! 

Still want to know what they put in the water in Spain and can't wait to hear from Ruth re her statistical analysis of all these twins.

My news re my blood tests - this may prove useful to someone - my partner enrolled us both in Benenden Healthcare, which is a mutual healthcare society offered to workers in the public services etc- we've been in it for 10 years and have never used it. Anyway, turns out they could have helped us with the lap and dye and other fertility investigations a few years ago, which we had done privately at great cost, however they can now help us with the various blood tests we have to have re immunology and other things to investigate my implantation failure.  This is good news, and I have to say I never really thought they could offer this service. Have to get a GP's referral letter and they'll give me an appointment at their hospital in Kent and we can have the tests within a few weeks at nil cost, as opposed to costing us another £1000. So broke now that anything helps!

All the best, everyone,


roze  xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

OMG!  Another set of TWINS!  Fantastic news Jennifer.  Your posting about the poor baby in the incubator had me in tears.  I will also say a prayer tonight.

Clara Rose - good luck for the your appointment at the IM in November.  

Mitch - hang in there, you're doing well.  Lots of ladies have no signs whatsoever. Then again, lots of ladies have lots of signs and aren't pregnant.  This brilliant piece of posting has been no help to you whatsoever, has it!  Not long now....

Can you help me girls?  I've started the HRT patches given by the IM.  Firstly, the sticky patch seems to be just a transparent piece of tape - is this correct or have I thrown the real patch away?  It doesn't look much to me!  Secondly, er, um.......how do I have a bath or shower with it on?!  Will it come off?  Lastly, it seems crinkled on my hip and there are air bubbles in it where I didn't stick it down tight enough.  Will this matter?  I feel so silly asking the IM these questions and thought the real experts out there might know!  
I hope to be a scannie, a twinnie and a sickie real soon!    Thanks! x


----------



## Womb with a View

Roze - good news re the blood tests!

Meant to say Jennifer, your story is heartwarming after all you've been through.  It proves there is hope with courage.  You'll make a fabulous Mummy and it looks like you'll be rewarding for your patience by being a Mummy to twinnies!  xx


----------



## caron

hi girls and boys !!!

just dipping my toe in here for the moment , i'll stop being a stalker and join in soon  

just had to say well done and congratulations to all of you that had your scans today its really heartwarming to read all this good news , its what keeps the rest of us going  

take care everyone else 
love caron xxxx


----------



## bluebell

That's great news Roze about your financial 'treat' ! What a relief for you that you don't have to fork out anotehr £1K !  

AJ ......the patches are a pain in the proverbial aren't they !   Yes, they are just a transparent piece of sticky tape.  Yes, it is almost impossible to get them to stick down perfectly, but it seems (according to Ruth etc0 that it doesn't matter, you still get the dose.  I found that if you put them on your hip, they came off more easily.  It seemed better to put them on bits (e.g. top of the buttock ... near the 'crack' (sorry tmi !) that don't move so much, ie you are always flexing your hip, so it works loose. I had showers in my patches, but tried to coincide baths with changing a patch.  On the odd occasion where a patch got all rucked up or came off in the shower or something, I just used a new patch if the old one wouldn't stick back on (but still stuck to putting on yet anotehr new one on the day I was suppsed to change them.  Hope this helps !

Welcome Caron !!!!!!!!!!!!  Good luck to you !  

Love to everyone else,

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Cheers Bluebell, you're a diamond! xx  See, I knew the experts would know....


----------



## SarahElizabeth

AJLondon,

Just a quick note about the patches.  I put my first patch on on Saturday, so like you its new to me.  Once out of its paper wrapping it seemed to be protected by a piece of thick clear plastic (I was not sure if that was the patch) but the patch itself is a large square transparent sticky tape.  So far, for me it has stuck on well, although at times it does seem a bit itchy and achy (but I might be imagining that).  I did actually ask Dr Walker about baths and showers and she said that they are supposed to be ok (i.e. stay put) but long soaks in the bath might be a problem.  I would like to go swimming but daren't in case it loosens or I dilute the medication (don't know if that is possible but haven't asked!?  ).

I have put the patch on my side (kind of level with belly button and above the hip) and when I change it later today (looking forward to ripping it off) I'll put it on the other side - Dr O suggested this.

Hope this helps.  By the way loved the bit about classical music for children and adults.  I'm going to dig some out to start listening to now and I will certainly need some calming down on the day of the DET although I am trying to remain calm, mellow and positive.     

Also impressed by so many of your family having children in their mid 40s.  Wow!  But realise it is difficult when that is what you are trying to do.  When I was having IVF previously my two younger sisters were having children themselves naturally and there was a time for some months when both were pregnant at the same time!!  

Congrats to all the new twinnie people.  Amazing!     Just how moving and emotional is this thread!  Keep getting emotional reading it and I don't think its the drugs!!  

RSMum when is your tv programme on and is it nationwide?


Beth


----------



## Rachel

Go Jennifer!! 

So pleased to read your news!  

Welcome to the world of double scansickietwinnies!!! (love it Bluebell!)

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Bel

Wahoooooo!! Wonderful news Jennifer. I was in tears reading your emotional post. Enjoy every minute, you deserve it! It's an inspiration to us all how you have never given up and now have twinnies on board!!

Nicola-anne - Glad you are feeling better.

Hi to all you sickietwinnies. I hopr the sickness passes for you all soon.

Safari-girl - Yep, we are at the CERAM on the 3/11 all being well, so you never know we may bump into each other! are you staying or flying in and out?

Bluebelle - Hello Hun!

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## chrissier

Jennifer

Really thrilled to hear your news and welcome to the wonderful world of sickietwinnies!!!  Had a strong feeling you were having twins as it seems the sickness is much worse with twins and you had the same symptoms as myself and Rachel.

Congratulations also to Iain and partner on your set of twins.  Nicola-Anne, hang in there, hope you will see the heartbeat on your next scan, 6 weeks is very early for scan.

Sorry for short post but having another really bad sickie day and going back to bed for a while.

Lots of love to everyone
Chrissie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lobs

Hi Everyone!
Fantastic news Iain & DP - just catching up on all the posts!
Jennifer - yours was a very moving post - I'm glad everything is going well for you 
Congratulations to all you expecting (twinnies & singles!!!) & good luck to everyone waiting for tx.
We're currently waiting to find out when we are going out to Spain as Ive just finished the pill & I'm waiting to start drugs - very nervewracking not being able to book anything - the not knowing is so frustrating as everyone is aware!
Can I ask just 1 quick question - we're now going for IVF at IVIB & I have been having regular scans at Verulam clinic in St Albans. On Saturday when I went for my scan (day 19 of taking the contraceptive pill) - they asked me why I was taking the pill before treatment.
I couldnt answer them!    Daft really - I should have asked IVIB but I just took it for granted they know what the're doing(!!). I have every confidence in them but would anyone know why I am taking the pill I am trying IVF with my own eggs so its a little different to the DE tx most people are receiving. Just wondered if anyone could help?
Thanks & love to all

Lobs
xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Everyone - THanks for your good wishes, once again   I am making the most of my morning as it will only be a couple of hours before these 2 started doing the puke dance in my belly   Won't get a thing done then arghhhhhhhh

Caron - Hey !!!!!!!  Welcome to abroadies hun   I thought I had seen somewhere that you were thinking of going abroad - and here you are   Not sure if you remember me but I posted a few times on the Donor Egg thread - I couldn't keep up though      Anyway - very glad to have you here 

Hi to everyone else - It was a struggle to put that fragile baby out of my mind last night - I hope he/she is doing well today and the parents are ok too.  

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone 
just a quck post to say that IM have found us a donor   so i am getting excited now!!!

Jennifer, Iain& DP- congratualtions on doing a double  
Nicola - good luck with your scan

Everyone else having tx - good luck    

caseyxxxxx


----------



## Suey

Just been catching up with all the news.

Congratulations Iain and Jennifer- FANTASTIC!!

Nicola-Anne - Ditto what everyone else has said about the heartbeat and as for the size of the baby - we were told the same but at our last scan (9weeks) it had caught up and was exactly what it should be - so try not to worry and hang in there.  Wishing you lots of luck for your next scan.

Hope the sickies are okay.

Bluebell - great news on Miss Lobbie.

Sasha - any news yet?

Love and   to everyone

Sueyxxx


----------



## charlotte2

Hi everyone,

I am new to this board.

Congratulations to all those who have had scans and good luck to all doing et's.

Just wanted to say that all this good news, has given me a lot of hope and made me feel very positive about trying again.

I am going for tx to Ceram in November.

Best Wishes to all,

Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## Janny

Hello everyone - great to see so much good news on here, I am an addicted 'stalker'!  

Lobs I had a poor response to my first ICSI cycle and notice that you have had too. I've trawled this site a bit in search of answers (haven't found any in my case!) and one of the things I came across was the pill being prescribed the month before to give an FSH boost immediately you stop taking it. If you search ''poor responder pill'' you'll come across it. I've no idea if this is correct because I've not talked about it to a doctor or nurse; all my levels seem to be normal so I guess it wouldn't help me... Could be that's why is has been prescribed for you though?

I'm just coming to the end of my first natural month since treatment and am about to start again. Have just had a panicking morning after finding out that the pharmacy lorries here in Cadiz are on strike this week! NO puregon for miles around! Yet again Ruth has come to the rescue and found me a pharmacy in Marbella that already has it in! Phew....    

Good luck to everyone - and to all the CERAM girls due there in the next week, I'll hopefully see you there!

Jan x


----------



## Bel

Hi Charlotte, Janny and Casey!

Charlotte - We are going for DE at the Ceram on the 03/11. Wishing you all the best and maybe we'll see each other?

Janny - Hello Stalker!! Ruth is a life saver isn't she?? Good luck with your treatment and please let us know how you are getting on.

Casey - Great news about the donor. Do you know when you will be having treatment yet??

Hi to everyone else,

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## charlotte2

Hi Bel,

We are going on the 7/11 to Ceram. I think we will be just missing each other.
Wishing you all the best too.


Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## Janny

Hi Charlotte and Bel! If AF arrives to order   I will be in every other day from around 26th - think I'll be sharing a waiting room with one or both of you!

Until then - hasta luego y buena suerte!

Jan x


----------



## Ruth

Look at her!! Using the Spanish she learnt today!!!
Got my test at dd's school on Thursday so they can decide the level of my knowledge of Spanish (Nil) so I can then start lessons next week!!!
Hi to everyone. As you can see, have been very busy and am again with a new batch of you guys coming out nowish!!!
Congrats to Iain and dw on your twinnies! One set I didn't have anything to do with!!
Casey, look forward to hearing what dates you will be out here in Spain at IM
Fingers crossed for all crossing theirs at mo and good luck to those about to start treatment whereever in the world!!

Love,

Ruth


----------



## nicola-anne

Hola!

Just a wee note to say thanks again for all the messages, we're feeling very positive, and Casey that is great news re. your donor.

Ruth - sounds like the beginning of November is going to be a busy time for you, how exciting, Bel and Safarigirl in particular... not long now!!

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## Bel

Hi Charlotte,

That's a shame that we miss each other. If everything goes to plan we shiuld be having ET on the 06//, so we will miss you by one day. Please keep in touch though and we can go through this rollercoaster together!!

Hi Janny - Good Spanish!! What does it mean?? Sounds good!! Maybe we'll see each other in November. Not long now!!

Nicola-anne - Glad you're feeling better. It's one hurdle after another isn't it?

Ruth - See you in two weeks!! Hope your test goes well!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all good,

Love, 

bel,x


----------



## casey

AJ - can i ask if you have any dates to go to barcelona yet or if you know how long you stay on the patches for? 
ive just started the pill today and have realised that i could be in barcelona at the end of nov and its my dd's 6th birthday on 30/11 and ive booked a party venue, cake etc for her and 24 of her little friends - Help!!
caseyxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quick reply to Lobs ......
Lobs, I would ask IVI why they have put you on the pill, and also PM Ruth.  Another guess is that it is to make sure they have 'taken control' of your cycle, even though there is no donor involved.  Perhaps it reduces the amount of time you have to be in downreg drugs, (e.g. Synarel), but I'm not an expert, so just guessing.  Hope you get an answer soon. 

Love to everyone else and welcome to the newbies ! !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Casey!  Great news re your donor!  Knew it wouldn't be long.  We have an estimated date of 6 - 12 November.  I'm currently on my first patch but I don't know how long I stay on patches for yet although I have my first scan booked at the local IVF unit for Monday to measure the lining of the womb, which is then faxed to the IM.  After that I don't know what happens.  I may be wrong here but I think it all depends on the donor's cycle - the pill, I believe, is to align you with her cycle and then, when she starts the IVF meds, you get your womb ready, so, when did they tell you to stop the pill?  Dr Walker said that when I stopped the pill it would be approx one month afterwards.  You can always email Dr Walker and ask for an estimate.  

Not an easy one to juggle is it?  Let me know when you've got to stop the Pill or what Dr Walker says.  Hope this is helpful.
AJ x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi SarahElizabeth!  Thanks for your help re the patches.  When is your ET?  The classical music is really mellowing me out!  Yep I suppose it is impressive that so many of my family have given birth in their 40s!  Even my Nanna had kiddies in her 40s!  I don't see why I should be any different....    It's not easy when family members are pregnant, I know how you felt.  

Good luck to Charlotte for the 6th and good luck and welcome to Janny!

x


----------



## casey

Hi AJ - thanks for getting back to me so quick
just got another e-mail from IM - i stop pill on 9/11 and start patches 13/11 - she said et will be sometime in fortnight following 22/11 - so it might clash withh dd's party - i think i'll try to reschedule date but then i might pick the wrong date - decisions decisions  
caseyx


----------



## Lisa

OMG I HAVE missed so much gossip...

belated anniversry wishes Ruth xxx

Jennifer OMG twinnies fantastic love ya hun xxx

right I am going to chicke out of a catch up and start a new thread


----------



## Lisa

the story continues!!!

Abroadies in waiting 
Karen1  
twirls IM Barcelona test 2/11  
holly667 Ceram DE/ICSI   
nugs Ceram  

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
*Abroadie crew  
Andream, lister 
Sasha B, Poland Donor found et Nov 
inspired spain ? clinic? DE  
earthe kitt Ceram EC 13/14th November 
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor 

Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , EC Nov 2nd 
hunt Ceram , DE , september 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
crusoe ceram ec 1st september 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain DE, September ,  
AJ London IM Barcelona first appointment 27th DE 
Janny Ceram Spain ICSI OCT/NOV  
Casey IM Barcelona first app 28/9 
SarahEliabeth IM Barcelona DET awaiting dates 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November 
alanelaine Ceram first app 7th Nov 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
ladyblue IM barcelona 
roze ivi Barcelona FET Late November  
Mitch1  
Charlotte2 Ceram EC NOV 7th 

AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
ANGEK IM Barcelona  
Dawnguzz Ceram TX??  
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, 
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May ,

KT1 Ukraine tx 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE 

Let me know of any updates (VIA IM PLEASE)

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Lisa

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;board=119.0

new home xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Thanks for updating the list Lisa   And for the congrats on my twins !

I feel so poorly today - I have a headache rivalling a migraine which started last night and have actually been sick   Sorry to complain - but this is just dreadful.  I want to crawl into bed and come back out at week 12


----------



## SarahElizabeth

AJLondon,

Like you I have my first scan on Monday and after that may know when we have to get out to IM.  We have been told it will be within the two weeks from Monday 24th but it depends on the readiness of the donor.  Would like to know as soon as possible to move dental appointments, work and book hotel, flights etc.

On second patch at moment - all seems very easy and not aware of any raging hormone!  Although I am sure the last one made the area a bit achy.

Got a bit carried away with Amazon yesterday and bought two classical cds (one is classical music for babies - I know that is jumping the gun just a little but determined to be positive!!)  .

Wishing everyone well.

  


Beth


----------



## Lisa

hey people xxx

As our list of abroadie babies and buns is ever growing it was suggested to me to have our own bun in the oven thread, I think this new part of the abroadies will be a great success, I hope you will all use it to swap tips symptoms tricks and gossip with all the other ladies as well as joining in with the normal thread xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39825.0

let me know what you think xxx

Lisa xx


----------



## RSMUM

Mitch!!! How are you doing? I've been thinking of you and wondering how you're getting on..are you out there somewhere slowly going nuts?!    

Hi Lisa -thanks for starting this new thread - it's all going a bit mad here isn't it? I'm losing track of everyone..


----------



## bluebell

Yes, Mitch, when's your test date ?
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd pop in with some news... Invimed have found a donor for me! Cautiously excited. If all goes to plan ET will be around the second week of November. My donor started down-regging today and will begin stimms in 12 days time. I should know a bit more then. So glad the ball is finally rolling!

Karen and Mitch, sending you loads of   . 

Sasha x


----------



## Clara Rose

Sasha, that's great news about your donor!


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Clara Rose. Hope your first appointment with IM goes well. I was so impressed with the clinic and the staff there. You will be in good hands.

Sasha x


----------



## Jennifer

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Sasha - Excellent news !!!!!!!  I shall be keeping an eye on you


----------



## bluebell

FANTASTIC NEWS SASHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        I am so excited for you.  That is really no time until you go over for TX.  As J says, Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!! and well done !        
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
PS Put the cat on coz I know you like them !!!!


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Guys! 

Sasha!  That is brilliant news!  We will all be thinking of you!  Yippppppeeeeee!

Casey - wow, everything is happening so quickly for you too!  Not an easy decision re DD's birthday party.  Will they allow you to reschedule do you think?  Will you keep the donor?  I've found IVF in general quite stressful re juggling functions/commitments and IVF dates.  Good luck and let us know what happens.

SarahElizabeth -  I too have had some tenderness around the HRT patch and Dr Walker said I could wear it at the top or bottom of my thigh so I've moved the 2nd patch from my hip to my thigh.  Not sure if it'll be less itchy!  I have had some odd happenings like silly forgetfulness which I can only put down to the HRT patch.  Not like me at all.  

The classical music idea is really working for me even if it's on a reducing stress basis.  Fascinating stuff!  Chrissie says it helps babies with their IQ, which doesn't surprise me.  That's right, keep positive - it's the best drug there is!  Good luck and let's exchange scans on Monday!  Hey, we could be out there together doing our ET!!!!

Lisa, thanks for posting the updates and starting the new buns and babies thread.  I am missing everyone though or is it my imagination that the thread is not so busy now?!  I am hoping to join them soon!
  However, I can understand that other people may not feel the same way.  xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Maria  - brillo news
Got a message from you in my in personal box and sent a huge reply - immediately got a message from Tony that I had to send and IM. He's sharp as a knife that fella - glad he's not my husband
Looks like we'll be having ET around the same time - mid November - I'm going to see Ruth for mine - or as I call Ceram "London Transport" - you wait for ages then 2 come along at once
Saw an article on you in the local rag today - can I order 6 calendars (spelling probably wrong - I'm old) for Xmas pressies.
Just wonderin if you were around w/end 5th 6th for fireworks Sat at the cathedral  or Sunday lunch - would love you to meet my Sam. My neighbours also go to the Vineyard.
Am nipping into work tomorrow - your number is in my diary so will call you and see what we can set up

Anyone else finding this pill/decap is making them fat?? Or am I just eating too much?

Jo


----------



## Jennifer

*Just a quickie from me to say that I heard from Holly - She got 10 eggs from the donor and is absolutely thrilled ! She didn't sleep a wink that night  
It was a quick message as she was running out of time on the computer but she asked me to say Hi to everyone and give you all her best wishes *


----------



## Bel

Morning Girls!

Sasha - That's fantastic news about the donor and so soon too. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Holly - Wonderful news...10 eggs that's great. Thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else...

Love,

bel,x


----------



## casey

Hi girls
Sasha - thats great news about your donor - ill be keeping everything XXX for you

AJ & Beth - good luck with your scans - im following you two really closely so ive fot a good idea what to expect 

Holly - fantastic news!!! 10 eggs !!!!!!!!!!! - bound to be some great embies in there just waiting to snuggle in !!!!

Don't know why but ever since we heard about the donor ive felt really nervous and panicky - wondering whether im doing the right thing, does dh want this as much as i do, can i handle it if it doesn't work, how so i tell child about donor, should i tell family or no-one at all  etc etc - i ahven't slept a wink for the past two nights - its not so much second thoughts but more sort of OMG, this is a massive step to take and what if im wrong about everything -
all you ladies are always so positive - am i just being a stupid wuss 
doesn't help the insomnia that ive got raging toothache as well

sorry about the me post
caseyx


----------



## Rachel

Morning girls  

Sasha - Thats great news! Won't be long now. Good luck  

Holly - 10 eggs is fantastic!! Yay!  


Love to everyone 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Holly - wonderful news!!!!!

Casey, I have sent you an IM.  Hope it helps.

Love to you all, AJ x


----------



## Mitch1

Hi girls, just a quck one from me to let you know I did a pee stick this morning - negative.
Pretty devastated. I guess I'll wait for confirmation from the blood test tomorrow and then go and get very very very drunk.
Then I will start planning a return trip for my frosties.

Mitch x


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Mitch, I am so sorry.  There may be a chance, of course, that the pee stick is wrong?  

It's good to see your spirit is still strong.  Think of this as a dummy run, the next one's for real. 

Thinking of you and sending you lots of cyber love and hugs.  AJ xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Mitch
I am so sorry it is such a hard thing to go through.

I think your right the only way I can cope is to try and look forward.

I'll be thinking about you take care love Dawn


----------



## Suey

Mitch - Thinking of you- Really praying you get a   for the blood test.  Lots of girls have gone on to get positives after a negative pee stick.  Wishing you lots of luck and sending you positive vibes and hugs.

Sasha - great news about your donor - not long now.

Wishing everyone about to start tx luck.

Love

Sueyxxxx


----------



## Bel

Mitch,

So sorry to hear your news. Hoping that you get a blood test soon and hoping that it is a positive.

But, if not you have the right idea. Have a few drinks and then wake up and look forward to the next attempt. As AJ says this one may of been the dummy run,

Sending you hugs,

Bel,x


----------



## Lisa

Mitch hun I have everything crossed for your bloods xxx and if it does come back a BFN you go girl get drunk as a skunk and then get ready to go again this thread is so inspirational and I am so proud of everyone you hang onto your dreams never give up hope and you will find your pot of gold at the end of the rainbow xxx sending you huge huge hugs babes xxx

Sasha way to go on your donor so pleased for you xxx

Holly eggcellent news nice crop xxx 

love and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## bluebell

Oooh, Mitch, so very very sorry.   Maybe pee stick is wrong. When was your test date ? AJ is right,  your obvious strength is amazing, and the getting very drunk sounds like a grand idea if things don't work out the way you hoped.  Take it easy and hope you have lots of plans for nice things at the weekend.

Casey, so sorry you are feeling panicky.  I think we all feel those fears on and off through DE treatment.  It is so easy to get so wrapped up in the medical side of things that we don't leave ourselves much space to think about the emotional side of it and how a DE baby would fit into our lives.  It is something I have thought a lot about recently, so PM me if you want to 'talk'.  I have thought a lot about who and when I will tell.  I am convinced we are all dokng the right thing.  We all want these babies so dearly that we will give them more love than many 'naturally' conceived babies, and that love and support is the most important thing.  I have never felt that 'Lobbie' isn't mine.  She is part of me and is my baby.  I also know how it feels sometimes like other people on this thread are all in control and sorted, but I think that we all at times feel that we are the least in control, but we are all in the same big Spanish/ Russian/ South African etc boat, and we are all here support each other, panics and all.  I still have major panics, and 'you lot' are always here to catch me when I fall. 

Holly .... GREAT NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  10 eggeramas ... fantastic    

Scannies AJ and Beth .. good luck with your scannies.   

Lots of love 
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Casey,

I understand how you are feeling at the moment. I'm sure most of us have been through the same fears concerning DE. It is unknown territory for all of us. But I think Bluebelle  is right. It is up to us all as individuals to try and work out who to tell and if to tell at all? In my case, I grieved for a while about not being able to have my own gene baby, but when I came through it I could see that genes really aren't all that important and I know from last time, that when I saw the embies on the computer screen they were instantly mine and DH's. Unfortunately we had a Bfn result last time, but I know that when the day comes that I do get a BFP the baby will be mine and Dh's. I'm sure that we all have a few worries and Bluebelle is also right when she says that it seems like we are all in total control on here sometimes....but speaking for myself...I'm not!! But we have each other to talk it through with, and it is such a great support.

I wish you well with the decision. It's not an easy one, but if I can help in anyway please IM me,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## charlotte2

Hi everyone

Casey- I completely understand with what you are going through, as we've been through this phase. 
But once the transfer was done, I too felt instantly, that the embies were mine and Dh's.
Unfortunately we also have had BFN's. But  I know the day I have my baby, they will be our babies and would mean the world to us.

Mitch- I am sorry about the HPT . Keeping my fingers crossed for the blood test.

Bel and Janny- I dont know the date of the ET as yet.
Ruth said that EC should be on the 7th or 8th November.

Holly- Fantastic news....10 Eggs is absolutely great!

Sasha- wonderful news about your donor- not long to go.

Lots of good luck to all having their scans.

Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## casey

AJ, Charlotte, bluebelle, bel and all my other FF's - what would i do without all of your non-stop support and good advice. Thank you   
AJ - thank you for your PM - i keep going back to read it again to try and sort my head out 
im calming down but - i just keep thinking (usually around 4.00am) what if ive over estimated myself thinking i could do this and ive got it all wrong !! 

Mitch - im so so sorry to hear about your BFN - im thinking of you and hoping your blood test comes thru as a BFP

bye for now
caseyx


----------



## nicola-anne

Mitch

I am so so sorry to read your bfn, thinking of you and sending you big big hugs.

Casey - I totally agree with everything that has been said before, it sounds silly but I got hung up that my baby wouldn't have any Scots in her (Im a Scot and my dh is English), but then for nine months she would have Scottish blood coursing through her veins, and that made me feel much better! Sounds facile but it's true. 

I believe that no matter whether it is through IVF, egg or sperm donation, adoption or whatever, our babies are out there waiting for us to find them and it doesn't matter which route we take to find them, we will find them.

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## Clara Rose

Mitch, sorry you got a BFN. I hope you get better news tomorrow.

Holly - 10 eggs...that's fantastic.

Casey, I absolutely know what you're going through. It took all the nerve I had to even make the first appointment, and after I had done it I thought, "Have I done the right thing?" I am doing this completely on my own, and I have told no one about it, but deep down I know that it will all work out in the end. I am sure that once you have had your transfer, you will be fine...and that soon you will be adding to the Abroadie BFPs!

Clara x


----------



## Rachel

Mitch 

I'm so sorry to read your news  I shall pray that tomorrow brings better news for you   Was today your actual test date?

Lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Andream

Mitch sorry to hear your news will be thinking of you  

Sasha so pleased to her you are almost on your way. I am so happy for you

Rachel 10 eggs that's fantastic      

Love to everyone else especially the sickie twinnie mummies

We are going to have FET in november and try to take the frosties to blast if they survive the thaw 

love
andrea


----------



## bluebell

That's great news Andrea............ how many frosties do you have ?      
Looking forward to hearing when you have a date fixed for the big thaw !

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

That's fab news Andrea!  All the very best! 

Mitch, thinking of you.  Let us know what the official test says tomorrow.

Casey, hope you're feeling calmer and have a good sleep tonight. 

Nicola-Anne wrote:  "...whether it is through IVF, egg or sperm donation, adoption or whatever, our babies are out there waiting for us to find them and it doesn't matter which route we take to find them, we will find them."  I have always thought this myself, believing that the spirit of each child is waiting for us, has chosen us, no matter which route we take, they will be there, waiting.  

Love and have a great night's sleep all.  xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I am so excited... I am finishing packing as we leave for Ceram today. This has been a long time coming and I can't quite believe it is here!!!

Just to wish everyone else lots of luck for their forthcoming treatment and results. I haven't posted much but I have been following everyone elses experiences and the information and support I have gleaned from here has been great!


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

How exciting!! I wish you all the luck in the world. The CERAM is great and Ruth is a star so you will be in very safe hands. Also, I've just done a 5 day forecast today and the weather looks great!! We fly out on the 02/11 and I can't wait. 

Have a fab time and I wish you lots of luck,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

Crusoe !!!!!!!!!  Great news !!!!!!!  Good luck at Ceram - Have a lovely time


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, Hope I have managed to catch you before you go.
GOOD LUCK, and enjoy the lovely Ruth !!!!!
We'll all be sending you lots of good vibes over the miles !!!!!!!!!

2nd Nov for you Bel ... yippeeeeeeeee !!!!

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Crusoe - Wow! How exciting! Good luck   Looking forward to hearing your news     

Bel - Wow! That's come around quickly! Not long now    

Andrea - Great news that you're going to use some frosties    

Lots of love and positive thoughts to everyone    

Rachel xxxx


----------



## chrissier

Good luck Crusoe

Have a great time in Marbella.  Give Ruth my love

Chrissie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Thanks so much everyone for good wishes - I'm signing off now.

Crusoe


----------



## Rachel

Bye bye Crusoe 

Safe journey xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

If you don't read this when you're in Spain Crusoe, then I hope it all went well and I wish you all the very best.  

Mitch, any news with the blood test?  Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Andream

Good Luck Crusoe
Hope all goes well in spain and your dreams come true....................

love
andrea


----------



## Rachel

Thanks Ruth  

Nicola-Anne - So very pleased for you sweetheart. You can relax a little now  

lots of love, Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## Tina K

Hello

I would like to join you if thats ok!

We have decided after much treatment and much heartache, that we are going to try both donor egg and donor sperm treatment in either IM Barcelona or CERAM - just had some fab information from safarigirl on both and we are making up our minds at the moment. Hoping to cycle Jan/Feb 2006!  Am a little bit excited (first time in a long time I have felt like this about the whole IF struggle).

SO I hope to get to know you all and if you have any feedback on either of the clinics above I would love to hear about it.

Good luck to everyone starting a cycle, congratulations to all those who have had a marvelous BFP and so sorry for all of you who have not yet been lucky.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Tina - Welcome to the Abroadies 


UPDATE FROM HOLLY 

She actually got 8 eggs, not 10 - 6 were ICSI'd and 4 fertilised.  2 were put back yesterday - both Grade A   She is a little worried that they were 10% fragmented but I have said I don't think that is a problem - One of mine had 7% and I can't remember what the other one had - Does anyone else have experience in Fragmentation for info to put Holly's mind at rest ?  She has asked me to ask you


----------



## Suey

Good Luck at Ceram, Crusoe - Ruth will take vey good care of you.  Will keep everything crossed for you.

Great news Holly - 10% fragmentation isn't bad at all. -Still makes them Grade 1, I believe.

Hope you are okay Mitch?

Welcome to Tina - wishing you luck with your tx

Love

Sueyxx


----------



## chrissier

One of mine had 20% fragmentation and it has implanted and is growing into one of my twins.

Chrissie


----------



## Izzy x

Hello,
Still stalking the board and finally thought i'd write this now that i am on my 2ww. On Tuesday i had two embies put in from IM Barcelona. I'll test around the 2nd November...need to look at a calender to work out dates. 

Anyway, everything went well and the clinic staff were nice. They gave me a pill to reduce chances of another ectopic and it sent me really woozy which i quite enjoyed. The new clinic is dazzzling. Like a sci fi film. All white walls and chrome. F

So fingers crossed once again. 
Izzy x


----------



## alfonso

Hi everyone
Sorry I havent popped in for a while.  Very busy at work (again) and never seem to get time.  I am amazed at all the BFPS and twinnies.  Congratulations to Iain and dp, Jennifer and all the others who are expecting.  Sorry I cant remember everyone individually cos of my rapid skimming. But good luck with everyone going through tx soon too.

Also special good luck to Sasha B.  Havent they found you a donor soon.  Wow. 

Mitch - so sorry about your BFN.  It must be so hard to get a negative when you see all the good news on this board but I guess it must fill you full of hope for your next attempt. Well done for being so strong and thinking of the next step already. I think it's the only way to cope. 

Casey - I think all of us have had your "my god what am I doing" feelings. I know I did. But I must say once I got to the clinic in Barcelona met the staff etc all my misgivings went away.  Now that I'm pregnant I dont think of these babies as belonging to anyone else but me and dh.   I'm sure you'll be the same. 

Well, back to work. Phew I'll be glad to go on maternity leave.

bye for now xxxx
Alfonso
(had to post this again as missed off my name)


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck Izzy, and keeping everything crossed for you!  The IM are excellent and I loved their clinic - yep, sci-fi!  I have yet to have my ET there (early Nov) but very impressed so far.  Do you mind me asking how many eggs and how many embies you had?  Being a novice in donor land it gives me some idea of what to expect.

Good luck Holly!  When I thought I'd heard all the technical terms re IVF.......now I hear the word fragmentation and haven't a clue what that means!!!  Now help to you but I'm sure as Chrissie says, you went on to carry twins!       Off to look up fragmentation in a mo.

BTW has anyone had or having the PGD tests, either with the IM or anywhere else?  I asked Dr Walker about it today and she was very helpful and they do offer this service.  Will have to think about it first.

Has anyone takent the Refund Programme option at the IM?  We opted for the single treatment in the end......mostly because DP is soooo optimistic.    Infact, he argued his point so well and said we'd save soooo much dosh "because it'll happen first time" that I then said "well, if we've saved so much money, and we won't have to do this again, I can buy that lovely leather jacket I saw in that boutique near the IM!!"  Tee-hee!  It's a lovely fit......    (serves him right.....)

Welcome to Tina!  Yes, I also felt like you when we decided no more IVF.  Not only was it a relief of some sort, although very, very sad for us, but it gave us new hope along with a positivity I hadn't felt in all the while we'd been ttc.

Alfonso, hope the pregnancy's going well.

Mitch, hope to hear from you soon. xxxxx


----------



## ladyblue

Hi,

I just thought I'd pop in and reintroduce myself, as I haven't posted for a while.
I've found it a little difficult to get myself back on track after my last BFN, and I didn't want to post too many negativite messages, as I'm normally such an upbeat type of gal!

Good luck to all the ladies who are going for tx soon, I hope everything goes well and all your dreams come true!

AJ, to answer one of your questions, my first trip to IM resulted in 10 eggs from the donor, 8 of which fertilised, 6 of which were grade 1. Two were then implanted in me, and 4 frozen. My next 2 trips were for the frosties, 2 defrosted each time. (I was told at the time, that this was a very good result.)

I am not too sure what you mean by PGD tests, although I have had the Doppler ultrasound done at IM,to check the blood circulation to the uterus. My reading wasn't too good, and so they gave me some medication to improve it.
I am currently on a 'dummy run' with the medication (basically I take all the usual medication before a tx, without actually having a tx done). I then have to have another Doppler done on November 1st, to see if my circulation has improved.

Twirls, good luck on your 2ww, it can be a nightmare, but my advice is to try and enjoy the feeling that you just might get a BFP! I will have my fingers crossed for you on the 2nd November!

TTFN

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Sasha B

Crusoe - HAVE A GREAT TIME IN MARBELLA!!! HOPE THOSE EMBIES FERTILISE AND SNUGGLE IN! 

Izzy - All the best for your 2ww   

Alfonso - Great to hear from you  

Holly - Great news. Hope you are reassured that even with a bit of fragmentation enbies can still grow into babies. Fingers and toes crossed during your 2ww.

Tina - Welcome to abroadies!

Everyone else have a great weekend!

Sasha x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ladyblue, I've been thinking about you.  It hasn't been easy for you, you poor mite.  The IM are a good clinic and hopefully the meds will have increased the blood flow by the 1st.  Wow!  What a lot of eggs you had.  I know the IM don't like to stim the donors too heavily but that's a good result and good embies.  Here's to next time Ladyblue!  

PGD is preimplantation genetic diagnosis which basically means the cells from the embies are diagnosed to see if there are any defective genes.  It's not foolproof or cheap.  However, I am considering it and will let the IM know if we decide to go ahead.  It is a way of making sure that only the very best embies are used and any with defects which aren't apparent on first inspection are eliminated, making it much more viable for implantation and a healthy child.  PGD is usually done in the UK with older Mums as their eggs are, obviously, older.  With donors they are younger and the chances of genetic defects are slimmer but still possible.  Just want to make sure we get the very best shot at this.  If possible!

Lots of postive energy wishing you an easy time getting back on track and let us know what the outcome is on the 1st after the Doppler.  Is it at the IM?

AJ xx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello
In answer to your question AJ, we had 7 eggs and 2 embies. Not sure what grade they were although Dr Olivares said they were OK. Our donor was 32 years old. 
Izzy x


----------



## lydia Ev

Hi ladies,

Sorry for thread crashing but I thought I might be able to post on this thread.  I live in the U.K but my donor (sister) is in Uganda.  I guess is is the other way round for me as my sister will have to travel here for tx.  We went to Lister yesterday and my sister is required to do some tests to access her suitability. 

So hopefully ladies you won't mind me being a regular on this thread.

Best wishes to you all.

Lydia


----------



## Womb with a View

Welcome Lydia.  Post away all you want!  Hope all goes well for you.  What a wonderful sister you have!

Thanks for the info Izzy.  Good luck and hope you rest up during your 2ww.  

xx


----------



## nicola-anne

Hi everyone

Well after an hour of shouting at the TV (X-factor, am I the only saddo?!) just thought I'd post to say howdy!

Holly - great to hear from you and that transfer was a success, have a safe journey home with your precious cargo.

Izzy - hope you are coping okay, not long now...

Crusoe - thinking of you and hoping that everything is going well, can't wait to hear your news

Lydia - your sister must be an amazing woman, when do you think you'll have the treatment?

Hi to everyone else and hope you are enjoying your Saturday evening as much as I am - chocolate pudding, PJs and rubbish telly, life is sweet.

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Holly!  Sounds like you are enjoying yourselves!  Great!  Good news re the embies.  All snug inside!  I didn't know what fragmentation was so have been reading up on it all evening and it seems that unless it is very excessive, it isn't a problem and I've taken a quote from www.infertilitydoctor.com which reads:

Fragmentation or breakage of some of the cells in the embryo is also quite common; severe fragmentation will reduce pregnancy rates, but milder fragmentation is not a serious problem. Fragmented embryos are not thought to produce a greater risk for abnormal babies.

....which I hope helps put your mind at rest, as Ruth told you.  10% is very low.

Best of luck and have a good journey home with your precious cargo!  Love, AJ xx


----------



## lydia Ev

Hi *AJ London* thanks for the welcome.. my sister and I are close and she said she is doing this because she knows how it feels to have a baby as she has a 15 month old son. AJ do you live in London?

nicola-anne -- X-factor hmmm I was gutted to see 4 tune go. Well, I hope to start tx in Jan/Feb as my sister has to carry out some tests in Uganda which we will be reviewed on our follow up consultation and everything is ok she will fly over. I am hoping that she comes end of November.

Holly--- hope you have a pleasant flight back home.

Wishing everyone a lovely week.

Lydia


----------



## Jennifer

Hey Lydia   Welcome to the abroadies   I mostly post on the Abroadies Buns and Babies thread now but do pop on here to see how everyone is doing   Great to see you here


----------



## crusoe

Hello Everyone
Greetings from Sunny Marbella!  

We spoke to Ruth this morning and everything is set for egg collection tomorrow... so excited and very nervous now.

I just can´t wait to get all this started...
Ruth updated me with all the news from FF this morning but I couldn´t resist logging on myself to thank-you all for your good wishes.
Love Crusoe


----------



## Jennifer

Wahayyyyyyyyyyy Crusoe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Have a lovely relaxing time and good luck for tomorrow !  Wish I was there too


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe! Good luck for loads of loverly eggies!!! 

Holly - All the best and hope the 2ww goes quickly - ha!! -   

Hi to everyone else!

Rsmum x


----------



## Lisa

hello everyone xxx

Crusoe hope you get a super bumper eggcellent crop  

Holly hope the 2ww hasnt started making you crazy !!!

RSMUM hows things with you any updates?

Lydia welcome if you IM me your details I will add you to the list 

AJ London... you are always such a usefull person with so much info!!! hope all is well with you 

sasha you are being very stingy with your gossip!!

will be back later girlies xxx


----------



## bluebell

Lisa, can't believe Charlotte is 4 months old !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Blimey nora, she'll be a teenager soon !  Where's our next photos ?

Crusoe..........here's hoping for a huge basket of eggies for you !

AJ London, I agree, you are great with all the info.  How's it going with you ?

Holly, great news about your embies and hope the dreaded 2WW isn't too horrible for you.  Did you have any frosties ?  Would love to hear how the night went after DH being sent off to the Internet cafe to get plastered ! It's like waiting for the next episode of East Enders ! Tell us what happened !

Mitch .... how are you ?  Thinking of you.

Welcome to Lydia and your lovely sister.

RSMUM, will phone you soon, been really hectic recently so haven't had a chance.

Sasha, yes Lisa's right, we haven't heard much from you, but then I know you have been busy doing all sorts of other things.  Hope you are well .... but missing your posts !

Love to everyone else,

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Crusoe - Thinking of you today and wishing you loads of eggies. Hope you have good weather the next couple of days and remember to put your feet up and let DH run round after you!!

Holly - Welcome Home. I really hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you and you have a positive result. I have a good feeling about it. Wishing you loads of positivity!!

Lisa - Hi there!! We are hopefully going to the CERAM on the 02/11, with EC on the 03/11. Please keep everything crossed for me!! Hope Charlotte is good and keeping you busy!!

RSMUM - Hello - How you doing?

Lydia - Welcome! What a fab sister you have. How wonderful that you are so close. I wish you all the luck in the world.

Nicola-anne - So pleased to hear everything is okay with you now. I watched 'X' factor on Saturday too. Gotta say I didn'y think 4Tune should've gone!!

AJLondon - Wow...you really are a great source of information. You sound like a specialist!! It's great to have your support on here. I learnt more from this site than any doctor.

Well...must go as at work, but wishing you all lots of luck,

Bel,x


----------



## Lisa

pictures are now uploaded in my gallery so you can all stop telling me off!! lmao


----------



## Jennifer

Welcome Back Holly   Good Luck for 2ww - hope it passes quickly for you - I think it helps that the 2ww starts abroad, seems to make the time pass quicker somehow.


----------



## safarigirl

Welcome back holly, will be holding thumbs for you over the next 10 days .....

Crusoe - heres hoping for a good egg collection for you ....

we go for our first appontment at Ceram on the 4th ..... 

big hello to everyone else


----------



## bluebell

Welcome back Holly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yes, J is right about the kick start abroad to the 2WW ... it went much quicker for me than my 4  2WWs in the UK.

Hello Jennifer ! 

Bel , got everything crossed for you.

LOOOOOOOOVELY pics Lisa.  I WANT TO BE IN THAT POOL NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!  Charlotte is so cute.  She looks like her daddy.  It'll be great for her being able to have all that time playing in the water !

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Safari Girl ... our posts crossed.  Helloooooooooo to you tooooo !!!!
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Bluebell- Your message box is full hun !!!!!!!!  you will have to delete a few messages


----------



## bluebell

Ah, yes, noticed that this morning and then printed them all off ready to delete them, but then forgot to delete them !!!!!!!     Thanks for letting me know.  Does that mean you were going to send me a nice message !!??


----------



## Lisa

ahhh thanks blubell xxx

holly welcome back hun, wishing your saniy remains with you for your 2ww xxx


----------



## Jennifer

I was Bluebell but its all gone now


----------



## Mitch1

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for all your messages - my BFN was confirmed on Friday.
Starting to pick myself up again - had quite a bender of a weekend!
My clinic want me to go for a scan between days 2 and 5 of AF and then they are going to recommend next steps. I get the impression the clinic was quite surprised by my result as in their words, the eggs, my lining and the transfer were spot on. 
DH and I have decided to do one cycle asap with our frosties and then go for a fresh transfer again.
My only concern is that given we had such favourable circumstances, was the reason for failure likely to be just an incompatability between myself and that particular donor's eggs? If so this would make a FET pointless.

Ruth, if you are out there I would appreciate your comments or advice.....

Good luck to the 2wwers and to those waiting on treatment. I need to see more good news!!!!

Mitch x


----------



## Lisa

Mitch wishing you all the best hun... glad you had a bender and are now ready to go again xxx

praying that this is the one for you xx


----------



## Iain

Hi everyone

Mitch - Sorry about your BFN but glad to hear you're ready to go for it again. Good luck!

Holly - Hope you're taking it VERY easy! Welcome home.

Safarigirl - Good luck on the 4th !

Crusoe - Hope all is going as planned!

Hello to everybody else, hope you are all very well.

Had a little scare ourselves on Friday. My DP had a very small amount of dark brown spotting. It was only once and she has been fine since - no other symptoms. Have read virtually everone's comments on spotting and bleeding and we are hoping this is one of those 'common' but still ok, small bleeds.

Can't believe how stressful this all is! 
My DP has been much more calm and sensible during this than me . I  take strength from her strength......just as well or I would be climbing the walls!!

Iain


----------



## Lisa

iain hope your DP is taking things easy ... I had bleeding on and off till about 19 weeks,

dont ever expect to get your sanity back well not till your little one is about 40!!!


----------



## bluebell

Mitch, so sorry to hear your news    BFN's are so hard to take.  You sound really positive and organised.  My gut feeling is that it was just chance that your embies failed ... ie natural probabilities of pregnancy.  Hope you are taking care of yourself   

Iain, glad the bleeding came to nothing    My DH's strength, calmness and support has kept me going too.  I bet your DP hugely appreciates the pro-active role you have taken in all of this....quite unusual for a bloke and really great to see.  

Jennifer ... I want my nice PM !!!!!  Not fair (stamp foot !!)   

LOL,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls & Iain,

Mitch - So sorry to hear about your Bfn. I was really hoping that the Blood result came back positive. You sound extremely strong and I'm sooooo glad you enjoyed yourself the weekend on a bender!! I always find that helps me to forget for a while. I understand your concerns about the donor etc, but I'm afraid I am unable to help. I'm sure Ruth will contact you. Let's hope it's your turn next. Lots of hugsxxx.

Bluebelle - You sound well as usual. So glad that you are still posting on this board too.How's Lobby doing?

Iain - Glad everything is okay with your DP. I'm sure you are looking after her well. I agree with Bluebelle, it is so nice to have a male joining us. You must be a real support.

Safarigirl - Good luck for the 4th. I may see you in the waiting room!

Crusoe - Sending you positive vibes....

Holly - Welcome Home. Feet up and take things real easy. It's an awful time the 2ww. I really hope it passes quickly. What is your test date?

Jennifer - So glad your sickness is passing. What a relief!

Lisa - What can I say.....Beautiful, beautiful!!! I was wondering about Kathy today. She's due next week isn't she? She was very kind to me and gave me the information on DE 9 months ago, when she was having her FET which resulted in a Bfp!


Hi to everyone else, Andrea, Suey,Chrissie,Rachel,AJlondon,Rsmum,Alfonso,Nicola-anne,Lydia and I'm sure I've missed lots!!

Hope to see you in the chat room tonight,

Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

Mitch - I am so sorry to hear about your BFN 

I am sorry I can't make the chat tonight but have friends coming over.  Silly me arranging it on an abroadie chat night  

Have a good one though


----------



## bluebell

I can't make the chat either .. also have friends coming round.  Silly me too !!!!!  

Yes, I too was wondering about Kathy, and also Indianna, as she helped me a lot at the start.

Bel, you are so thorough with your replies .. You really make the effort to include everyone.... What a star !!

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

I won't be at the chat either, shame as I really enjoy them! Have fun!


----------



## Rachel

Holly - Welcome back to the wet and windy UK! Glad to hear all went well   Good Luck for the 2ww  

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel

Mitch 

So sorry about your news sweetheart   Glad you had a good weekend. You do sound very positive about the furture. I hope you get some answers so that you can move on in whichever direction you need to.

Take care 

Lots of love 

Rachel xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Have been meaning to do a longer post but in a bit of a flap so won't be now I am afraid.

However, best wishes to Mitch - hang in there.

Had scan this morning and lining was 8mm. IM have let me know this afternoon that our donor will be having her retrieval on Thursday and DH is required that morning at the clinic and the DET is likely [OMG   ] to be on Saturday.

Can't believe it - almost paralysed with so much to do. Busy checking flights and hotels - think have found these now. Other things [like work] to cancel.

Think am in a state of shock actually. 

But I just want to wish everyone well. Hope to be able to read thread from hotel and possibly post then.

Beth


----------



## Lisa

well pleased for you beth xxx

keeping everything crossed for ya xxx

Lisa xx


----------



## Rachel

Beth 

Great news! Good luck with it all  

Have a safe journey 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Hello to everyone
Sorry it has been so long since my last post, I'm finding it hard to keep up to date without my puter connected. It's amazing how much I really used it!!!
Last Friday I took my first injection of Prostrap and absolutely no side effects, hope this is normal!!! Soon have to sart the pills and expect there to be something from that, though not sure. 
We are on the verge of booking flights and hotels in Marbella. Simon, (Ruth's hubby), has found us a great deal, he is so helpful and there has been no stress with that so far, so a big thumbs up for him, anyone who is thinking of using him.
That's it from me for now, time nearly up on here. Will hopefully catch up with everything soon.

Pinkpaula xx


----------



## RSMUM

Beth!!! Fab news !!! I am soo excited for you!   Seems like only yesterday we were chatting before your first visit. Everything possible crossed.    

Hi Pink Paula  - sounds like things are going to plan!All the best!

Deb x


----------



## Clara Rose

Wow Beth, ET on Saturday!  I'm really looking forward to hearing how you get on at IM Barcelona. Best of luck!


----------



## casey

Beth - wishing you lots of luck and     for saturday 

holly - well done now take it nice and easy and i hope your 2ww flies by

mitch - so sorry things did not turn out well for you -   for your future plans

Iain  - congratulations - sounds as tho you need to take it easy too tho   your dp sounds like a star
good luck to veryone else having tx - and hi to everyone else - too many to mention Soz  

caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyblue

Beth, just wanted to say good luck for Saturday!  
You must be so excited!!
Hope all goes well, and look forward to hearing some good news from you in a couple of weeks time!!  

Same goes for you PinkPaula, sounds like you will soon be on your way too! 
Exciting times!!

Hope everyone else is ok

ladyblue
    x


----------



## casey

crusoe - just wanted to say hope everything went well for you today   
casey


----------



## Womb with a View

OMG!  I've been rushing around like a don't know what!  Like Beth, our donor is ready (taken me by surprise!!!)  ET for Saturday and fresh deposit by DP Thursday!  All hotels in Barcelona are booked up as, apparently, it's the busiest time of year there, some convention or other going on!  However, all booked and off we go on Wednesday!    

Had scan today and although womb lining is good at 9mm they also found a polyp which wasn't there 4 weeks ago!  Dr Walker says it's the hormones that make them grow.  Very upset about it.  Been crying nearly all morning.  Then call came re donor being ready so now have no time to cry!  Dr O says the polyp at its size doesn't affect the implantation.  

Enuf about me.  Holly - good luck to you and may if fly by! 

Mitch, good to see your back with us having had a weekend of indulgence.  Postive energy for positive result with frosties.  

Iain - glad the spotting was nothing.  You're an asset to your DW.

Safarigirl -    good luck for the 4th!

Beth - thanks for your emails today - was beginning to think I was going    MAD!  Hope you had more luck with the hotel bookings than we did!  Heaps of luck for ET! 

PinkPaula - good luck at Ceram! 

Casey - hope you're feeling more and more positive as the days go by.  Your time soooooon!     Let me know if you need phone numbers re hotels......they're coming out of my ears!

Lisa - so rushed I don't have time to look at your piccies BUT can't wait when I get back.  Please forgive.  

Thanks for all the lovely comments re "being a useful source of info" - blushing as I type!    

Just a note to say a massive thank you to all you guys, you've been so supportive, informative and generous in your time, kindness and thoughts - I have really appreciated it.  You all deserve the very, very best.   

Love and cyber hugs to you all, AJ xxxxx


----------



## Clara Rose

AJ London, I'm wishing you the very best of luck for Saturday! With regards to the polyp - I have one too, and I have been told that it would not affect my chances of becoming pregnant because of its size (it is 1 cm). I'm going to see what they say at IM Barcelona when I go for my appointment next month. If they say it is OK to go ahead with tx, then I'll be very happy.

Good luck!

Clara x


----------



## Bel

Morning Girls & Iain,

AJLondon and Beth - Wow....sooo exciting. Wishing you both loads of luck for Thursday and Saturday. Keeping everything crossed for you! Safe Journeys!

Clara Rose - I'm sure it will be your turn very soon!

PinkPaula - We are off to the Ceram on the 02/11 all being well. I'm sure that you won't be too far behind us....maybe we''ll bump into each other??

Crusoe - Hope everything is okay with you! Hope you are enjoying the sunshine too! Thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else,

Love and hugs,

Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

AJ - Wishing you all the luck in the world for your tx !!!!!!!  Sorry you are upset but I am sure all will be fine   Loads of positive vibes for you       

Crusoe - Hope you are ok 

Bel - Have been thinking about you - hope the time is passing quickly - Not long now   

Good Luck to everyone going off for tx soon !  Looks like Ruth will be having another busy time early Nov 


Love to everyone
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## charlotte2

Good Morning everyone,

Mitch- so sorry about your BFN. Please stay positive about the frosties. 

AJLondon- wishing you lots of Good Luck for Saturday.

Beth- wishing you loads of good luck for Saturday too!

Crusoe- hope everything is going to plan.

Safarigirl- loads of good luck for the 4th.

Bel- not long to go before you too will be leaving for Ceram.

PinkPaula- Good luck to you too!

Holly- welcome back home. Take things easy and hope the 2wws fly by very fast for you.

Hi to everyone else who i have surely missed out.
Sending you all lots of positive energy     

lots of loves to all,

Charlotte


----------



## casey

Just a quick post to wish AJ all the luck in the worldX
and lots of     to everyone else
caseyx


----------



## bluebell

And from me tooooo.......

to AJ, wishing all the best for you.      IM are very professional it seems, so I'm sure they wouldn't have considered ET for you if they thought there was any chance of the polyp affecting implantation.  I know how you must have felt though ... we all want everything to be perfect without any scary blips.  Here's hoping you get a huge batch of eggies ... Spanish omelette as DH and I called it !!!  Looking forward to hearing from you when you get back.

Bye bye and enjoy Barcelona as much as you can..........

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eggsey

Good morning ladies!  I've just joined you forum as I've started my Yasmin contraceptive pill on Saturday 22nd October, given by IM in Barcelona, and am now awaiting the green light to start with patches.  We've previously had two failed ICSI cycles, where I made lots of eggs/embies, but it seems that failure is likely to be due to quality, rather than quantity.  I'm 42 and DH is 41 and our route to ICSI is due to his sperm quality, I'm OK as far as we know.  So, after quite a bit of research, we've decided to go the donor route.  

Our only hiccup at the moment is trying to find someone to do my day 8 ultrasound scan.  Initially my old clinic, BCRM, said they were happy to do it, but have now changed their minds.  I live in Chippenham and wonder does anyone know where I'll be able to get the scan done?  I've contacted my gynaecologist, Mr Walker at Bath Clinic, to see if he is willing to help out.  Any ideas?

Looking forward to cycling with you all and getting lots of BFP's - hopefully!  Eggsey xxx


----------



## Janny

Hello again everyone!   I haven't posted much for ages - have been 'in limbo' going through a natural no-treatment time between ICSI cycles. Tests have all come back as normal so we are none the wiser about why I didn't respond last time. Now underway with different drugs and hoping things are happening in there.... The last 8 weeks seem to have taken months to pass.... I read the boards regularly though to keep up with you all and find other people's positivity (is that a word?!) really keeps me going. Thank you all for sharing - you are so much better at it than me.

AJ - I wish you loads of luck with your treatment. I last posted properly at the point where you joined this board so I always look out for you especially. You are so supportive of everyone else, if there is any justice your time must surely have come...  

Hello CERAMIES! I live over here in Spain, quite near to CERAM. As I'm now underway with short protocol stimming I'll be in and out of the clinic for scans from the end of the week and hope to meet a few of you girls who are now on your way. The weather forecast here is great for the rest of the week so bring your bikinis!

Can I pick your brains please? I've heard lots of you talk about taking baby aspirin and I know its to help prevent miscarriage... should I be taking it do you think (I'm 37 and have never been pregnant) - are there any reasons not to? When do you start taking it, and until when? And jumping ahead a bit, if I manage to get to EC this time when did you start to drink pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts? No idea where I'll get pineapple juice from out here- is concentrate any good? Hope you don't mind me asking this on abroadies - I know there are more appropriate threads but I feel like I know all of you and I really value your expertise....

Lots of   to us all

Janny xxx
ps. was anyone in the chat room last night? I completely forgot... injection time is just before and I am so relieved to get through it that I can't think straight for hours afterwards!   Am quite needle phobic (being very gradually cured through exposure therapy I think!) so letting DH jab me is a very big thing. Weirdly its brought us closer through the treatment though - gives him a role and makes me demonstrate a huge amount of trust!!!


----------



## chrissier

Hello everyone

Just a quick note to say best of luck to AJ and Beth for Saturday.  I hope all goes well and you have a wonderful time in Spain.

Love Chrissie xxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

WISHING YOU LOTS OF LUCK AJ .........   
Will be looking out for your postings on your return ....


----------



## Sasha B

Wow, this thread just gets busier and busier!!! Sorry I haven't been around. I've started back at work, just doing some agency placments (I'm a nursery nurse), but this week being half term has been manick. It good to have the work especially as I won't be doing any during my 2ww, but I am exhausted at the moment (persistent yukky cold deon't help either  ). So there you have it Lisa and Bluebell. I have to say its nice to missed  .

No new gossip on my part about the tx only that I have decided to go to Poland alone (Its complicated but I think it is the best). I'll only be there for 2-3 days and I'm sure I can keep myself busy with all those lovely cafes and shops!

To Lisa, Bluebell, Jennifer, RSMUM - Hello to you all!

Holly - welcome back!!! So glad all went well.

AJ, Beth - All the best for Saturday!!!!

Crusoe - Thinking of you too! Hope all goes well.

Pinkpaula - Not long now!!!

Bel - When is you approx ET? We might be 2ww buddies.

Janny - Hi, good to hear from you.

Take care everyone! Will post more once life gets a bit less hectic.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooh, Sasha......... so good to hear from you  , and so glad to hear you have been keeping busy.  So you are going on your own to Poland ... well, I know how good you are at enjoying the good things in life, so I know you will make the most of a beautiful city when you are there.  Make sure you book yourself into a nice hotel / pension and spoil yourself.

Janny.... great to hear from you.  Don't ever worry about asking any questions at all on this thread.  It's always wierd asking on other threads becuase you don't know the people.  I post every now and again on Bun in the Oven, but feels odd because I feel like i'm jumping in selfishly.  No, let's all stick together here on aboradies and help each other with whatever we need.  Trouble is, after all that build up, I can't help much with any of your questions as I haven't experience of any of this, except that maybe the Baby Centre website has some info on e.g. aspirin, pineapple juice etc.  My only thought is if you weren't responding to follicle stimulating drug, can't they just up the dose ? My dose was upped and I went from 6 eggs ICSI attempt 2 to 17 eggs attempt 3 !  Good luck and hope you get all the answers you need.

Good luck Eggsey and welcome to abroadies !   Won't your clinic scan you even if you go privately ? Seems wierd.  Sorry, I am in Scotland so don't know clinics down there.

Lorra love to everyone else,
Bluebellxxxxxx


----------



## Mitch1

Good luck AJ for the weekend.

Thanks everyone for your messages.

Ruth, did you pick up my question? Hoping you can help

Mitch x


----------



## crusoe

Hello everyone

Just thought I would check in to thank everyone for their positive vibes - they must be working as we have 13 eggs from our donor and Ruth has just told us that 11 have fertilised!!!
Hopefully transfer will be Thursday.

It is lovely and sunny here which is really helping us stay positive, Ruth has been fantastic and so far everything feels great!

Best wishes and positive thoughts to everyone
Crusoe


----------



## Bel

Hi All!!

Crusoe - Great to hear from you. Wow...that is a great crop!! Wishing you all the best for Thursday. We will be thinking of you. Enjoy the sunshine.

Mitch - Hope you are feeling a little better.

Sasha - Great to hear from you. We have our EC hopefully 03/11 or 04/11. When do you go out to Poland? I think that you are brave going on your own, but as we all know your strength is unbelievable and I'm sure you will keep yourself busy shopping!! Wishing you loads of luck!!

Bluebelle - I am soooo pleased that you are still posting on this thread. I think you should post where you are most comfortable!!

Janny - Good to hear from you too. Sorry I am also unable to help with your questions, but I'm sure there will be someone on here that knows. It's just like talking to specialists on this thread!! Great to hear that there were no specific reasons to the response last time (isn't it?). I'm never sure how to feel myself in the past when results don't tell you anything is wrong. Part of you is hoping they find a reason and the other part is hoping they don't! I hope that makes sense. Great to hear that is sunny in Marbella at the moment as we fly out a week tomorrow. Please hold onto that sunshine for us!!

Charlotte- Hi, what you up to at the moment?

Special good luck wishes to AJ and Beth and Crusoe,

Love to all,

Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Bel .. of course I still love posting on abroadies, if you'll still have me !!!!!!!!!!!!  I feel so close to you all and you ain't getting rid of me that easily !

Crusoe....FANTASTIC NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHAT A BIG BASKET OF EGGS AND EMBIES. That's a huge hurdle you have got over.  Well done !  Good luck for the next bit !  1  2  3  4  5  6  7   8  9  10   11  !!!!!!!!!!

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe -That's an amazing number of eggies!!! Wow!  

Janny - just wanted to say, in general, unless you have a history of m/c I've been advised to take baby asprin every day..he reckons it won't do me any harm and is if fact good for the heart ( the reason why I say " unless you have a history of m/c" is cos his colleague is against it in that scenario! Very confusing! )I've been on BA every day for YEARS!It's supposed to  help the blood flow so....no idea about all the other stuff..just trying to keep on a balanced diet..ha!!..balancing out the wine and chocolate..no seriously!...  

Bluebell - don't you DARE go anywhere!!!!!!!!!!    

Debs xx


----------



## Iain

Hi

Just to thank EVERYONE for their kind comments!

I'm beginning to lose the plot here, especially with the two abroadies threads going on......... yes I know ........ it's a male thing!!!  

There is so much happening here, so want to wish everybody lots and lots of good luck. 
Hopefully we'll ALL end up on the other thread and I might be able to keep up!

Cheers

Iain


----------



## Jennifer

Crusoe - Fab news hun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charlotte2

Hi everyone,

Hi Bel - I am fine, been very busy with work. 
Feeling very emotional at the moment. Nervous and scared but yet very excited at the same time. 
Its going to be my 4th try ( first time at Ceram). I am trying to prepare myself slightly differently this time. 
Been on a special drug that improves circulation of blood to the uterus and also have started accupuncture.
How have you been? Its not long to go for you. 

Crusoe- Absolutely Fantastic news about your eggies    Good Luck

Janny- Good to hear from you. What is pineapple juice and brazilian nuts good for?
My accupuncturist has asked me to have pomegramates every day. According to him, it improves circulation of blood to the uterus?

Lots of loves to all of you,

Charlottexxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Guys, just logging off before Barcelona beckons!  Excited but nervous.

Great idea Iain - maybe we will all end up on the buns and babies thread!  That would be something!

ClaraRose - my polyp is 7x4x8.5mm. I don't know if that's small or what but Dr O said it wasn't in a place which would affect the implantation.  Good luck with your cycle and the IM.  They're very positive and professional.

Bluebell, you made me laugh with "Spanish Omlette"!  And there was me thinking mine were "poached eggs" (tee hee!)  

Eggsey - great name and welcome!  Good luck with your IM cycle.  I live in London and don't know any clinics outside, sorry to say.  I went to the Hammersmith Hospital who have been great about helping me.

Sasha, you are one in a million.  Have fun shopping in Poland.  Logon if you can and that way you won't be alone there, you'll have us!

Mitch - hope you're feeling much better.  Good to see you're planning ahead.

Janny - I take baby aspirin and it was recommended to me for blood flow to the womb by the ARGC and Hammersmith Hospital.  I am 46 and the docs said it was for women over 35 as a recommendation.  My acupuncturist/chinese herbalist also recommended dancing to get the chi (is this how it's spelt?) moving to the pelvic area!  Welcome back to you and good luck for your next treatment.  

Casey, Jennifer, Chrissie, Bel, Charlotte 2, Safarigirl and anyone else who hasn't sprung into my dulled brain at 1.30am (please forgive me) thank you so much for the good vibes and wishes.  xx

And, last but not least.......a MASSIVE well done to Crusoe!  Way to go!  13 eggs is more like a lottery win than IVF!!!!  11 embies!  Are Ladbrokes taking bets?  I wouldn't think so, as the odds are stacked in your favour I'm sure!  You gotta be a Mummy with THAT many!  

I'm off!  Night, night.....xxxx


----------



## Janny

Thanks for your replies about the baby asprin and for all the  ! I'll get some today. Not sure what the pineapple juice and brazils do exactly but I've read on here about people taking them - I think its to do with implantation but I don't really know, hence the question! Anyone know? 

I'm now on cycle day 6 and not feeling uncomfortable so worrying that nothing is happening.... last time on menopur and synerel I felt bloated and tender by now. Keep telling myself that as the follies didn't grow that time having no signs may be a good thing. This time I'm on puregon - higher dose - and not suppressing my natural cycle until after follicle growth. Then its an extra injection every day to stop me ovulating until we're ready. I hate injections   but I so want this to work I don't care.

Fantastic news about all your eggs Crusoe - hope they are busy canoodling now and producing a great crop of embies. AJ - good luck in Barcelona!

Lots of   to everyone

Jan x


----------



## Eggsey

Thanks for your help ladies.  I've contacted my fertility consultant at the Bath Clinic to see if he can help.  From what I've gathered, it's a bit political why my old clinic won't do it, they seem to question the authenticity and professionalism of the IM!  Made me very cross and I'm going to write and tell them!  

I've had an email from IM to say they've found a donor - eek!  I've got to start with the patches on 16th November, it's all happening so quickly now!  Looks like I'll be going over there early December I guess, wow, what a Christmas pressie this could turn out to be!

Good luck to everyone else, I have everything crossed for lots of BFP's!

Eggsey xxx


----------



## bluebell

Goood luck AJ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

AJ hope you read this before you go - wishing you lots and lots of luck hun - and have a great time while you are there


----------



## Skippy2

Hello girlies,

I'm new to this site and need some help.

I am currently at CARE Sheffield and have had 4 failed ivf/icsi cycles now due to poor embryo development......never get past 4 cell stage.

We are looking at going down the donor egg route and hope some of you lovely ladies can help.

Has anyone got any contact details for IM Barcelona and was wondering about the cost including flights etc and how many times you have to fly over to Barcelona.

Due to money this will be our last chance and need the best possible clinic.

Do you know if DH's sperm can be flown over as he had SSR 2 years ago and we still have 30 straws left and can't really afford another fresh retrieval.

Thanks Skippy xxx


----------



## Skippy2

Me again girls,

Are IM Barcelona and IVI Barcelona two different clinics?

Skippy xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Skippy 

Yes - they are two different clinics - I didn't go there so can't answer your other q's... sorry 

Welcome to the Abroadies tho


----------



## bluebell

Welcome Skippy to abroadies !!!

I went to IVI Barcelona, but there are loads on this thread who went to IM, so I am sure you will be inundated with responses and praise for IM !!! Generally most of the clinics require 2 trips to Spain, ie one to meet them and discuss/ arrange treatment, and the second to have the transfer (and often on this trip too partners give sperm too, but this won't be the case in your case), although I know that with Ceram in Marbella you only have to go once for the transfer if you prefer.    Lots of poeple (including me) make a holiday of it and stay a week.  We ended up having a lovely few days in the Garroxta region of the Pyrenees which is only about one hour away from Girona (Ryanair) airport.  However, if you are short of time, you would actusally only need 2 or 3 days in Barcelona.

All the rest of the treatment (scans etc) you have in the UK (or wherever you live).

Hope this helps a bit and good luck !
Bluebell xx


----------



## bluebell

Skippy, I have cut and pasted this from another post I did about clinics in Spain that you may find helpful (although this is all only my view !). I would say as well that it is very hard to choose, so go with gut reaction, as I think that all the Spanish clinics seem to be really good. Just go with which one feels right for you:

*Ceram * 
It is cheaper than the others, but has a really good success rate. It also has Ruth, a major factor !! Thing that put us off a wee bit (even though Ruth reassured me that it diesn't make any difference, and it probably doesn't) was that at Ceram they egg share whereas IVIB they don't. Personal factor as well is that we don't know Marbella, whereas DH and I love Barcelona, and know it well so didn't need to worry about arrangements .. we knew what to do.

Another slight factor was that the IVI clinics seemed to be longer established than Ceram....again we didn't know how important this was, but at the time we felt very slightly worried that Ceram seemed a slightly more unknown place. However, after spending so much time on 'abroadies' now, I wouldn't doubt Ceram's competence at all !!!!!!!.

*IM* 
Very good success rates (although not quite so high when you see that the 70% is for pregnancy rates ... their live birth rates aren't much higher than the other clinics). More expensive than the others .. the main factor for us not chosing this clinic. Otherwise we would probably have gone for this one, as it had the highest success rates.

*IVI*
There are a few IVIs in Spain, with Valencia being the oldest and the main one. We chose Barcelona as it was new and had much shorter waiting lists, a well as liking Barcelona. Yes, it is a rush when you get that call to go over for ET, but the only advantage of this is that you haven't alrady booked flights if something goes wrong with the donor's follicle stimulation, so it is kinda swings and roundabouts. We felt that IVI was well established and successful, and also had good English translators. It was mid price between Ceram and IM, which seemed OK.

*Spain*
We chose Spain because my consultant here in the UK reckoned that most of the really good people she had met at conferences were from there, and that it has a good reputation. However, good reports from this thread about Crete, Moscow and Kiev too. I am still not sure personally that I would want to go all the way to somewhere like Kiev though. The familiarity with Spain made it all the easier and made the whole thing feel less strange.

Hope this helps a bit, and good luck. FF is currently developing a database of clinics for people to compare. I am not sure how this is progressing. You could PM Lisa (site moderator)
Bluebell xx


----------



## Skippy2

Thanks for your quick replies girls,

Bluebell......you are a mind of information hun.

I think i will be staying on this site now aswell as the Care Girls Forum.

Another question...(sorry!!) Although we are at Sheffield Care we also see George Ndukwe at Care Nottingham as I have severe immune issues, I have raised nk cells, raised TH1 and Gary and I share the same DQ Alpha 0505 antigen so i don't produce enough bloking antibodies anyway to protect the embryos. To combat these problems i have had IVIG for the raised nk and also LIT at the Portland in London for the shared antigen. Also on steroids and clexane for immune issues and on viagra due to poor blood flow to uterus. Have just had a rescan at proscan on the viagra and the blood flow has improved vastly.

How do i go about the immune issues with Barcelona? will i still be able to do my uk immune protocol with George? obviously i will definately need another LIT and maybe another ivig which i would rather have done in the UK and i'm also use to what i am doing with the immune drugs.

Would have to do the Viagra again for the blood flow aswell.

Don't know what happens over scans etc as Sheffield seemed pretty arsey over it all and said it's nothing to do with them!!!!!!!

Also just to say i had a FET yesterday but know it won't work as my embies were only 4 cell on a day 3 transfer. We had 5 frosties and opted to thaw all 5......4 survived the thaw at 100% we had a 5 cell and 3 x 2 cell which divided overnight into 4 cells but the 5 cell did nothing. The fact that the 4 cell embies did nothing from yesterday morning until transfer at 2pm isn't giving me much hope, which is why i want to go down the donor route.

Sorry to moan girls i feel awfull as i know all you girls have beenthrough much worse times than me, but i am feeling very miserable at the moment and can't find the strength to pull myself round.

Think i will meet some great buddies on this site.

Ta ta for now,

Skippy xxx


----------



## kone

HELLO LADIES CAN I JOIN YOU?
I WAS POSTING ON THE I.U.I. THREAD EARLIER IN THE YEAR BUT AFTER THAT FAILED WE WERE ADVISED TO GO FOR EGG DONATION AS MY EGGS ARE THOUGHT TO BE TO OLD.I HAVE LEARNED SO MUCH ABOUT THE TREATMENT AND ALL THE VARIOUS CLINICS FROM YOU ALL OVER THE LAST FEW MONTHS OF READING ALL THE POSTS.WHAT A GREAT SOURCE OF INFORMATION AND EXPERIENCE YOU ALL ARE.WE HAVE DECIDED TO GO WITH THE CERAM CLINIC IN MARBELLA.I DONT KNOW WHAT DECIDED ME I JUST HAD A GOOD FEELING ABOUT CERAM AND AFTER LOOKING AT ALL THE RELEVANT CLINICS WEBSITES AND READING THE POSTS ABOUT THEM I FELT THEY WERE THE ONE FOR US.WE HAVE DOWNLOADED THE PROFORMA FOR OUR CONSULTANT TO COMPLETE RE OUR PAST TREATMENTS AND MEDICAL HISTORY.THIS MEANS WE ONLY HAVE TO GO OUT ONCE TO SPAIN FOR THE ACTUAL TREATMENT.HAS ANYONE ELSE DONE THIS OR DID YOU ALL GO FOR AN INITIAL APPOINTMENT?I AM WONDERING WHETHER WE SHOULD HAVE NOW BUT AFTER PAYING €1000 LAST WEEK FOR ALL THE BLOOD TESTS TO BE DONE HERE IT IS TO LATE NOW.I AM HAPPY ENOUGH TO JUST GO OUT THERE ESPECIALLY WITH RUTH THERE WHO I FEEL I KNOW ALREADY FROM HER POSTS.WE ARE HOPING TO GO OUT IN FEBRUARY FOR THE TREATMENT ASSUMING ALL OUR TESTS ARE OK AND A DONOR CAN BE FOUND.
GOOD LUCK TO US ALL
KATHERINEX


----------



## Bel

Hi Katherine,

We are going out to the Ceram on Wednesday for our second attempt. I didn't go out fore an initial consultation. I filled in the form, with the help of doctors and Ruth of course!! In my experience, Ruth held our hand from start to finish and I didn't feel as though I should meet her in person first. But it's up to each individual. I know there are a lo of ladies on here that felt they needed the consultation. I would say just go with your instinct.

I wish you all the best. In our experience the Ceram is great even though we didn't get a Bfp last time we feel very confident there,

Take Care,

Bel,x


----------



## Skippy2

Hi  Girls,

Which clinics do you use in the UK to link with Spain as i don't think CARE are impressed!!!!

Have also had it confirmed that i won't be given the immune protocol i need from CARE Notts if i go abroad  

Have just emailed Ruth for advice.

Thanks Sharon xx (skippy)


----------



## Jennifer

OMG WHAT HAS HAPPENED to FF !!!!!!!!!!!  I thought I had got the wrong web address for a moment !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer

Huh


----------



## bluebell

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh  scaaaaaaryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy   
Bloooooooooooooobell xxxx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Sharon

Try Nurture in Nottingham.  It is part of the Queens Medical Centre.  They were very helpful and will have a very good impression of Ceram as I went there and got pregnant first time with twins.  Mr Hopkisson, the clinic's director is a very nice man and was keen to help.

Chrissie (not my real name, but he'll know who you mean if you say the lady expecting twins from Ceram recommended them).

xxxx

PS they charge £500 all in for all your monitoring or you can pay as you go.

PPS I was with CARE Nottingham but swapped to Nurture when I decided to go abroad.  I was not impressed at all with CARE, they are such money grabbers


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Skippy,
I went to IM Barcelona and had my scans etc done at CARE Northampton. They have been really good, quick appointments and lots of support. It was actually my consultant there that said it might be a good idea to persue the Spanish route to avoid the waiting lists. i'm sorry to hear that the other CARE clinics don't seem to be as supportive. 

By the way, if you haven't found out yet, the cost at IM was 9500 Euros and the success rate was 57% when we had our ET last week. I do not know why they advertise 70%, we have written a letter to them about it. I'll write their response write their response on the thread.  Hoping to become part of that 57% next week never-the-less! 

I was reading a thread yesterday talking about a clinic in Kiev...long flight i know (about 7hrs). Their success rates are 53% but the cost was £3000 - so much cheaper. The clinic was called 'isida'. Does anyone on this thread have any experience of them?

Really cool FF wallpaper. DH has brought me pumkins today ready to carve. The things he'll do to keep my mind off the 2ww! 

AJ, hope things are going well for you in Barcelona. You are not missing much in England. Just rain rain rain! Let us know how things are going. 

Crusoe, congratulations on all of those eggs. That is really fantastic. 

Izzy x


----------



## Lobs

Hi
I need your help please! Ive rushed around today to get bloods done (IVF) for IVI Barcelona - I've now found out that I may have had the wrong test!
They asked me to have the Estradiol test which I assumed was the spanish version of Oestradiol. Have i got this completely wrong?
They (IVIB) are checking but surely wouldnt they know(!).I am sooo frustrated as i dont know what to do next.
Love Lobs
x


----------



## bluebell

Lobs, when I had my blood test done in the UK, (asked for by IVIB), my clinic here in UK knew what it was and yes estradiol is the right one.  Hope this helps,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Skippy

I went to Ceram and I too am with Care at Leics. Mr Scudamore did my injections and my scans and was happy to do so.

Apparently Care don't have a problem with doing this

Dawn


----------



## Lobs

Thanks Bluebell for the quick response - I knew I could rely on FF!!!
- panic over! They have just rung me & everythings ok! Bit of a mix up on the report!!
So sorry - I feel like a mad woman at the moment! I dont know where I am or what Im doing half the time!! Will this pass soon!!!
Loads has happened since i last looked in - I can't get the website up at work anymore (I think they've blocked it cos I was on it so much!!! )
Good luck to everyone starting out on their treatment - you're definately in the right place with this website!
We're hopefully of to Spain on Monday (fingers crossed) so will let you know what happens (unless I have another panic of course!)
Take care everyone & loads of luck!!!
Love Lobs
xx


----------



## longbaygirl

Twirls - Think you were talking about clinic in Kiev. flight to Kiev is 3 hours, not 7, and price for DE IVF is 3,500 Euros which works out at about £2,700. I can't speak highly enough of the treatment I got there and my babies are due to be delivered soon.


----------



## Izzy x

Thanks for that longbay girl,
I had looked on expedia to get flight times and was only quick so probably didn't see that they went via Ethiopia or something!

Thanks also for your comments about the clinic. We were really impressed with their web page and it's good to hear of your experience as well.

You must be so excited. Looking forward to hearing all about your babies!

Izzy x


----------



## Izzy x

Me again Longbaygirl,
Just wandering what the waiting lists are like in Kiev. 

Izzy x


----------



## Skippy2

Hi Girls,

Does anyone know the website for Kiev?

Thanks Skippy xxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Izzy - there is no waiting list at Isida.


----------



## longbaygirl

PS. For anyone looking at the Isida website - yes, the hospital really does look like that. Although they have been doing DE IVF for some time, the hospital itself is a new building, only 1 year old.


----------



## karen1

Hi everyone, after a rollercoaster week thinking I wasnt pg then discovering I am, Ive just had confirmation that my hcg level is 348 (14 dpt).  Does anyone know much about hcg levels as Ive never had to have the test before.  Wasnt sure if its abit high

Thanks

Karen xx


----------



## Tina K

Hello

Karen - Congrats on your BFP - sounds like you may have more than one in there! There are some links to HCG info on the 2ww section.

I need some help if thats ok - we have now narrowed down our clinic to CERAM (hello Ruth!) and I have printed off the donor forms in the hope that the ARGC will refer me.  However I think it is unlikely that they will and I will end up going out there for an initial appointment.

I have a couple of questions though.

On the form it says HIV I and II results - not sure what this means? 
Also what is a plevic assessment?
And what is an anti-body screen.
Finally, what scans/bloods do you need in the UK before you travel out for treatment? How much support do you need from the UK clinic?

Unfortunately I cant really email Ruth directly from work as work have no idea about treatment.......

Thanks for your help.

Tinaxxxx


----------



## Lisa

OMG I cant keep up with you lot!!!

just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone xxx

all is well this end Charlotte is keeping me busy as is DH   he seems to sleep more than my cat !!

good luck to everyone on the 2ww 

and to all you newbies I am sure I spotted a few 

please IM me your details and I will add you to the  ever growing list xxx

good luck everyone and may all your dreams come true.

praying I can shift you all over to the abroadies bun thread real soon xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Hi Tina

Here are some answers to these tests

On the form it says HIV I and II results - not sure what this means? 
This is an HIV test (for aids) - i didnt know that there where two levels myself, but both you and your DH need to have this done


Also what is a plevic assessment?

I am sure this is a scan and the report that you would have done (within last 6 months)

And what is an anti-body screen.
This is usually done with your blood test

Not sure if I have helped!!!!! anybody who knows more, jump in please


----------



## Tina K

Hi Safarigirl

Thanks for your reply!

I know about the HIV test as you have to have that in the UK - it was the I&II bit that is confusing me - I am assuming it is just the same blood test as the UK but if anyone knows any different?!

Thanks on the pelvic assessment - makes sense that it is an ultrasound. Would be easier if the documentation said so!

Take care

Tinaxxx


----------



## Suey

Dear All

Haven't looked in  for a few days - can't keep up with all the news!

Just want to wish Mitch loads of luck with your frosties - your positive attitude is amazing.

Iain - I am so glad your DP's spotting didn't come to anything.

Sasha- wishing you loads of luck for your trip.  Do you have a date yet?

To everyone else (I am afraid I won't remember everyone individually by name  ) who is about to start tx, who has already started and anyone on the 2ww, I just want to wish all of you all the luck in the world and send you   vibes and    

Love

Sueyxx


----------



## chrissier

Just popping in to say hello to everyone.  Feeling really c--p so won't stay long.  Good luck everyone going through treatment and waiting for results.

Love Chrissie


----------



## Skippy2

Awww Chrissier.....hope you are feeling better soon hun and are able to start enjoying your pregnancy.

LOL Skippy xxx


----------



## crusoe

What on earth has happened to FF?

just a quick update - we had embryo transfer yesterday. 2 tip top grade 1 embryos plus 4 more waiting in the freezer!
Things couldn´t have gone more smoothly and all the staff at CERAM were fab.
Now we just have the dreaded 2 ww - testing on November 7th.........

Scared to do anything, eat anything, walk anywhere - I would just like to go to sleep and wake up on the 7th.

Should be home in time for the FF "party" on saturday - see you there??

crusoe


----------



## kone

Hello crusoe
hope you dont mind me replying to your post i am fairly new to this thread.i wish you good luck and hope the 2ww goes by quickly.we are hoping to go to ceram in february .did you get much notice for going out for the treatment and is it true that the only do egg share .I hadn,t realised that until i read back on some older posts on the abroadies thread.i hope you dont mind me asking.
  for th 2ww
katherinex


----------



## nicola-anne

Crusoe - way to go, that is great news! So pleased to hear it all went well, and here's to a speedy 2ww!

Chrissie, hope the bleugh-ness isn't getting you down, don't know how you are keeping singing though, imagine you must be pretty breathless?

Hi everyone else, that sounds really rubbish but I've not been online for a few days and don't know where to start with personals, so wont even attempt it!! 

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## crusoe

Hello Katherine

Thanks for your good wishes.
Yes Ceram do seem to share donors - to make those precious eggs go as far as possible but they do "guarantee" a minimum of 6 eggs per recipient. Don´t let sharing worry you too much - we got 12 eggs even with sharing.
We had plenty of notice of when our treatment was going to be but of course dates can change a bit or even be cancelled (as our first cycle was) but that is just the risk you run with this type of treatment. Have no doubts that Ceram will do their very best for you, we have no regrets about having treatment there.

Wishing you all the best
crusoe


----------



## Rachel

Crusoe - Welcome home! Good luck for your 2ww    

Karen - Your HCG level sounds good at 14 days  

Lots of love and luck to everyone    

Rachel xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hello everyone 

It might be worth asking Ruth about the sharing donor issue. It says on the website that they "aim" to give you 6 eggs however this is NOT  guaranteed. http://www.ceram.es/cnew-e/eggdonation.php

I do believe that Ceram will do the absolute best for you as Crusoe said. For us, only 2 embies made it to transfer day but those two are now growing as my twins !!!!!

Sorry no personals but really struggling to keep up with everyone these days  Hi to all the newbies 

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Tina K

Hello Girls

Crusoe - good luck for your 2ww - wow frosties as well (although lets hope you dont need those!). I am amzed you got 12 eggs even with sharing - that is just great.

Holly - thanks for sending me more info - I think we are just about there now.  Will be having a chat with DH this weekend to decide on thee route forward. I am going to speak to the ARGC today to see if they will refer me.

Jennifer - hope those babes are coming on well.

Good luck to everyone wherever you are in your treatment/planning.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## Skippy2

Crusoe,

Just want to wish you lots and lots of luck in the 2ww hun, sounds like fab embies.

Hello to everyone else.

Just trying to digest all the information about the different clinics at the moment!!

Chat soon girls and thanks again for your help.

Skippy xxx


----------



## Janny

Hello everyone  

Crusoe great to hear everything has gone so well. We just missed each other - I was there today!

Nicola Anne  hope everything's settled down with you now and that you are feeling OK?

Good news for me today - this time follicles are there and growing. HURRAH!!! 9 of a good size and 2 littlies. And my endometrium is ''very good'' - never thought I'd be so happy to be complimented on my endometrium! I was SO relieved after not responding to the drugs last time. Managed to drive the car into my house when I got home but I don't care! Its only a little dent....  

Anyone know anything about the Abroadies party?

Jan xx


----------



## roze

Hi Girls and Iain,

Glad to hear all the good news from the BFP's and positive thinking of those continuing to be challenged by this process- its been very  encouraging as I have had some really blue spells recently.

Hope to be back in action soon myself - have had most of my blood tests and have the rest next week, results back in week or so and then to see if I need treatment for anything. 

Hope still on for FET tx in Barcelona early December. Just in time for Christmas shopping!  

Love to all


roze  xxxxx


PS Still can't do the profile thingy at the bottom of this- can anyone tell me how to do this?


----------



## Jennifer

Roze - To make a profile:

1. click on your name on the left side of your posts or go to the "Profile" bit at the top of the screen
2. click on "forum profile information" on the left side of the screen
3. scroll down to "signature" and what you type in the box will appear in pink at the end of your posts 

Hope that helps 

ps - if you want to make any sort of ticker, click on someone elses, follow the instructions to make your own ticker then copy and paste the "BB CODE" into the signature section


----------



## roze

Thanks Jennifer, lets see if it works...


----------



## Jennifer

yippeeeeeeeeee it worked


----------



## kone

Hello all
Thanks for your replies about ceram egg share .Twelve eggs with sharing is eggxcellent(sorry).wow the donor must have responded very well.I do get a very good feeling about ceram and it is great to hear recent experiences so we know what to expect.Can i asked where you stayed those that have been there recently .i have been looking up some holiday homes about €325 for the week in february but it is hard to know what they will be like just from the picture on the website.Did most of you opt for a hotel?
love and luck to all
katherinex


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Katherine   If you decide to use a hotel, try www.tripadvisor.com to check reviews before you book


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls!

Crusoe - Welcome home!! Great news about the embies and 4 in the freezer too...that's wonderful. I will keep everything crossed for you! We travel out to the Marbella on Wednesday and hoping EC will be around the 03/11. I will log on in Spain to see your good news!

Hi to everyone else,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

We got home a few hours ago and although we enjoyed Marbella it is lovely to be back.
I just wanted to drop in and thank everyone for their kind messages of support, I'm really touched that complete strangers should bother - but thank-you all very, very much.

It's only been 3 days since transfer and I am really wondering how I am going to get through the next 9 days. I have taken the time off work so should have much more time for FF!
crusoe


----------



## Jennifer

_PARTY CANCELLED_

Our tx abroad party scheduled for tonight has been postponed until Monday at the normal time


----------



## Jennifer

Chrissie - I hope your performance is going well tonight and you are not feeling sick


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Guys!  Just popping in from sunny Barcelona to update you all.  Couldn't keep away from the FF forum!

Our donor provided us with 10 eggs, six of which became embies, 2 grade 10 (which is the top grade), one 9, 3 eights!  The two 10 embies went back in with 4 frosties!  We're delighted.  

Told to bedrest for a day but I'm stringing it out and have now found the internet access in my hotel room!  Travelling back on Tuesday.  Testing 14th.......which seems such a long, long way off.  We had our ET on Saturday so it's more like a 2 and a half week wait! 

Good luck to you guys with visits to Spain this week - please forgive me if I don't mention you all by name, this keyboard is so slow!  Welcome to the newbies!  Will catch you all when I get back for a full chat.  

Haven't seen Beth out here although had hoped to.  Hope you're well Beth and had lots of embies. xx

Love to you all and good luck to you xxxx


----------



## casey

hi everyone

crusoe - great news about your embies and frosties - hope your 2ww flies by

AJ - thats great news to have such good quality embies and frosties as well - you string it out as much as you can 

Bel - good luck for 3/11      

Holly - hope your feeling well and the 2ww isn't getting to you

hello to everyone else - tried to name names but it all got a bit too much

BTW - i went thru quite a negative patch last week but im feeling much more positive now - i suppose thats the highs and lows of tx - its all swings and roundabouts and one big rollercoaster ride  

Happy Halloween
casey


----------



## RSMUM

GREAT news AJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FAB!!!!!!!!!        for the 14th.

Casey - glad to hear you're feeling a bit better, I owe you a HUGE IM.

Beth out at IM now too?

Hope you're all well and having a good weekend.Although it's here in Wales 

Big chat with Dh last night about everything - feeling a little better myself too, but very  asthe prgoramme I'm in goes out next Tuesday and I'll be here alone watching it..  

take care all of you

Rsmum xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Hello RSMUM

What channel is your programme on as I'd like to watch it?  I hope your immune investigations are going well.  Sorry I'm a bit out of date, but my sickness is stopping me following the board so closely.

Good luck everyone having treatment and on 2ww.

Chrissie xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya - it's only on BBC1 Wales so unless you're in Wales or have a Sky plus box you won't be able to see it. 

Thanks for thinking of me - sorry you're feeling so sick.

I've come to a bit of a standstill with the immune stuff - got some of the level one test done and they all came back ok. Had a mock cyle and a doppler scan - that came back ok - ish. SO I'm waiting to hear what the clinic say about that but am getting seriously cold feet about the immue stuff and considering risking it and planning for two more DE cycles ( we can only afford one if we do the immune testing and tx ) - DH is VERY sceptical about it all and I feel I'd need him right behind me if we were to embark on the immune route. Also considering PGD and/or possible DS..so, as you can see still very unsure about it all.

Hope everything's going ok for you - the sickness is a good sign that your body's doing the right thing..how many weeks are you now?

D x


----------



## Izzy x

Congratulations on the embies AJ. They sound great. I think that  what you've written explains the grading system to me because we wern't sure what he meant when he told us.

Have a nice time in Barcelona until tuesday. 

Izzy X


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Congratulations AJ. Great news....keeping everything crossed for you. Take things real easy. Enjoy putting your feet up. Good luck on the 2ww. Hope it passes real quick for you.

Casey - Thank you for your wishes. I am feeling a little nervous and a bit apprehensive...just hoping that things go to plan!! (after last time!). Please keep everything crossed for me.

Hi to Preggie, sickie, twinnies girlies too. Sorry you are all still feeling ill. Hope you all start feeling better soon!

Iain - Good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Bluebelle - How are you?

Hi to everyone else,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

Congratulations AJ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Good Luck 

Bel - I can imagine you are feeling nervous this time but we all have everything crossed for you hun   I am sending loads of positive thoughts your way right now


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone ....

sorry I havent been here much been a bit iccky and been having the most weirdest nights ... keep thinking I see people in the house ... how embaressing is this I had to sleep with the lights on the last 2 nights!!

anyways new home this way xxx 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;board=119.0


----------



## Lisa

the story continues!!!

Abroadies in waiting  
SarahElizabeth IM Barcelona  
Janny Ceram Spain   
AJ London IM Barcelona  

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
*Abroadie crew  
Andream, lister 
Sasha B, Poland Donor found et Dec 
inspired spain ? donor found et Dec  
earthe kitt Ceram EC 13/14th November 
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor  
Bel, Ceram Spain , D/E , EC Nov 2nd 
hunt Ceram , DE , september 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 

Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain DE, September ,  
Casey IM Barcelona first app 28/9 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November 
alanelaine Ceram first app 7th Nov 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
ladyblue IM barcelona 
roze ivi Barcelona FET Late November  
Mitch1  
Charlotte2 Ceram EC NOV 7th  
Eggsey IM Barclona ET Nov/Dec?  
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
twirls IM Barcelona test 2/11 

AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
ANGEK IM Barcelona  
Dawnguzz Ceram TX??  
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, 
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May ,

KT1 Ukraine tx 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE 

Let me know of any updates (VIA IM PLEASE)

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Lisa

Hi everyone xxx
new home for you all xxx

Please can I ask you to IM me if you want any alterations to the list or if you want to be added.

and to you newbies please let me know your details so I can add you 

wishing your dreams come true xxx

Lisa xxx


----------



## Janny

Thanks for moving us on Lisa. Sorry to hear you are having such a scary time at the moment, I'm surprised you can sleep at all.... hopefully it'll pass when your body sorts out whatever bug is making you feel 'icky'. 

AJ and Crusoe - well done both of you. You must be so excited! I am hopefully just a few days behind you, keeping everything crossed for EC this Wednesday or Thursday - guess I'll have to uncross my legs then though! I am allowing myself to get a bit excited now that we have got to the stage of follicles growing (after having to cancel last time because of poor response to drugs). I have 11 altogether - 9 of them between 15 and 17.5mm which Ruth says is good... Now that I'm excited I'm also getting very scared though. Trying to keep a lid on it and stay calm. We still have the problem of rubbish sperm ahead of us... 

Bel I think we'll perhaps be there at the same time? Good luck!

Jan x


----------



## Lisa

janny wow how cool I didnt realise you were so close...

 fingers crossed for you xxx

Lisaxx


----------



## bluebell

Janny .... fantastic about your follicles    Sounds really promising.  Did they up your dose or did you just repsond differently this time ?  Yes, better uncross those legs ... they'll be up in those stirrups before you know it !!!!  

AJ and Crusoe ... GREAT news about all your embies and frosties.  There must be something in the air in Spain at the moment !! .... everyone is getting such high numbers of frosties etc., and such good quality.  Thinking of you both on 2WW.

Bel ...........oooooh, so excited for you.  You're nearly there.  Of course you will feel nervous, but I know what a bright and positive person you are.  I will be wishing and thinking about you lots. 

Lisa, hope the nasty gremlins go away soon.  Must be awwwwwful.  

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

lmao @ bluebell not awful hun just weird really weird.... 

maybe its cos haloween is now upon us !!


----------



## Skippy2

Hello again Girlies,

Can i just ask.......do IM Barcelona do aneuploidy testing for sperm and if so how much is it?

DH had SSR 2 years ago and we are not yet sure if his sperm is normal or not. It looks ok and motility is ok under the microscope and we have good fert results but embies are poor and don't divide very well which could indicate a sperm problem..........really need to find out before using donor eggs.

It costs £1150 here in the UK and just wondered if we would be better having it done abroad.
Thanks girls

Skippy xx


----------



## kone

Morning ladies ,happy haloween
i just did a post and lost it in a black hole somewhere so hope it doesnt come up twice.it is a bank holiday here and half term week so expecting lots of trick or treaters today.There is a programme on bbc1 tonight about three sisters one becomes infertile through cancer,her twin sister donates her eggs and her older sister carries the baby .i dont know anyone well enough to do personals but i wish everyone the best of luck wherever they are in their treatment.i have been reading the abroadies threads from the beginning(i am on part nine now)just so i can get to know everyone.You really are all a great support to each other and you give out such great information which has helped us decide on Ceram.I dont know how anyone could get through treatment without this sort of supprt it must be very hard.
katherinex


----------



## bluebell

Katherine,
Thanks for the lovely post and best of luck to you.  Yes, I couldn't have done any of this without FF. 
Yes, I have seen the trailers for the programme.  I can't undersatnd why the sister who is donating the eggs can't carry the baby as well, but all will no doubt be revealed on the programme.
Bluebellxxxxxxx


----------



## kone

Hi bluebell
the twin said she would not be able to give up the baby at the end of the pregnancy which was very honest of her.The elder sister felt her family was complete and that she would be more able to give it up lovely story though.
katherinex


----------



## RSMUM

Wow! What an amazing story - I'll look forward to watching it.

Probably won't be in the chat room tonight as off " trick or treating " - well, dressing and visiting my friend..Don't think DH has realised the full concept yet! 

Katherine - welcome - good luck reading through all the posts - it'll take forever!

Twirls -     for Wednesday chuck! Everything crossed.

Anyone heard from Beth?

Skippy2 - not sure what the tests are that you are talking about but I know they do do a meiosis test - can't remember now how much it costs.actually I haven't  been much help have I..sorry! 

Hi Bluebell - how ya doing?  

hello to everyone..Happy halloween!!!!!!!!!!!   

D xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Janny - Looking good on the follie front for you! Well done that girl   

Bel - Not long 'til you fly out now! I will have everything crossed for you  

GOOD LUCK  to Holly, Twirls and nugs as your testing dates get nearer        

Love to everyone 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone xxx

so whos going trick or treating??

just a reminder please keep me updated on tx via Im? I am sure there are newbies and 2ww'ers that need to be added I wont add you until you give me the ok!!

hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Janny

Thanks for all the   girls! Just got back from CERAM - EC is Wednesday morning!!! Only 3 more nasty needles to go now before the harvest....

Bluebell - my drugs were different this time (Puregon instead of Menopur) and I was 'kickstarted'' by 2 x 400iu doses before gradually reducing. Also no synerel to suppress my natural cycle - just an extra injection since last night to suppress my LH surge and early ovulation. I feel so lucky not to have had another poor response - I felt sick before the first scan I was so scared that nothing would be happening.

See you at the party tonight! 

Jan x


----------



## bluebell

yes, scan terror !  10 extra grey hairs for every scan !  sooo pleased for you !!!
Bluebellx


----------



## nicola-anne

Hi Everyone!

happy spooky halloween, I just wanted to pop in to say a few specific howdy's, but sending everyone on the board good wishes ...

Bel and Janny - thinking of you both this week and sending you massive hugs! Got everything crossed for you.

AJ - safe journey home tomorrow, really pleased to read that everything has gone so well for you! 

Crusoe and Holly, hope you are doing okay, got any fingernails left?

Ruth - hope you are okay! 

RSMUM I won't be able to see your programme, I hope that it gets a good response when it goes out next week, meantime hope you are doing okay?

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## chrissier

AJ

Really pleased to hear you did so well out in Spain.  Hope you have a good journey back and fingers crossed for you.

Chrissie xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls & Iain,

Janny - Great news. We are flying out on Wednesday morning and will hopefully be at the CERAM on the Thursday, so I will just miss you!! Hope everything goes well for you. I will keep in touch via the internet in the hotel.

Bluebelle- Thank you for your kind words of support. I'm feeling a little apprehnesive at the moment, but I'm really hoping that this time things go to plan. So far, so good. Had scan today and lining is 8mm. Here's hoping. I'll keep you informed. please keep everything crossed for me!

Nicola-anne - Thank you for your kind words too. This site is the best! I'm soo pleased that everything is okay with you. Take Care,x

Rachel - Ahhh...I loved your post. I can't imagine how wonderful it must be to see your babies on the scan. Enjoy every minute, you deserve it!

Holly, Twirls and Nugs - Thinking of you and wishing you loads of luck!

Jennifer - Hope you are okay too/ I hope the sickness is a little better?

Iain - How was the scan??


Hi to everyone else, Lisa, Rsmum,AJ,Crusoe,Chrissie,Katherine, Skippy, Andrea,Dawn,Sasha and of course Ruth!

Love,

Bel,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Bel, you are such a sweetie !!! ... always thinking of others.  I will be putting all my energies to wishing you luck for this week !!!!           
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

wishing you a great journey Bel looking forward to hearing from you hunxx

safe flight  babes and wishing your dreams come true xxx

Lisa and Charlotte xx


----------



## Jennifer

Kone - Lovely to meet you in chat tonight   Hopefully bump into you again around the boards


----------



## earthe kitt

Would love to have joined Monday night chat but not sure how to find it - can anyone advise for next week?
Anyway - many spooks at the door tonight - have got through a whole tin of celebratons - any latecomers will have to make do with cash. Sam loved seeing the children in their costumes at the door- at his age (2-3) they love seeing other children).
Been having dreams too - which is why I wanted to join chat rather than post.
Had a bad dream last night that we only got one egg and that didn't fertilise so went to Spain for Nada (hoping to go to Ceram on 15.11 for ET with DE/DS).
I suppose it's a combination of all my negative esperiences with fertility treatment and pregnancy over the last 12 years, (combined with a realistic chance at last!!)
Anyway - start progynova tomorrow (Ruth willing) so hopefully looking forward to severe nausea at the staff Christmas lunch.
Good luck Bels (a tower of support to all) and Janny at Ceram - I should be there on the 15th - providing my dream was wrong. And best wishes to those testing this week - holly and twirls and Crusoe
Sasha - will ring you when I'm back in the madhouse  tomorrow (which drains you of counciil tax)  - if it's any consolation, I'm currently on a 56 - 60  hour week to make up for the days at home with my pride and joy. I'd love you to meet him before we both head to our various parts of Europe
Take care all - so many of us now I'm losing track

Joanna


----------



## kone

Jennifer thanks for that you all made me feel very welcome and on here as well.good luck to bel safe journey to spain.  
i am now on part 10 so nearly caught up .My phone bill will be massive this site and particularly this thread is addictive.
katherinec


----------



## Jennifer

Earthe - Here is the link for the chat room - You can find it by going to the home page and clicking 'live chat room' from the options on the right hand side  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=185&Itemid=157 Once you get to the sign in page, click which room you want to go into, ie Tx Abroad Chat  OR at the top of the Main message boards, is an option "chat".

Kone - You are right, this site is addictive - I had to get broadband so I could make the most of it  Its tricky to keep up with everything on this thread these days but everyone is really friendly 

Good Luck Bel for Wednesday just in case I don't get a chance to say it again  We will all be thinking of you    

Love to everyone else


----------



## roze

Folks,

still going on about my blood tests, as even the Lister don;t know what they are - 

homoscist plasmatica 
Mutacion gen G20210A de la protombina

for implantation problems, recurrent miscarriages, etc- I have already had a battery of tests done for coagulation/sticky blood, etc and await the results.

Really would appreciate some help as very desperate now, as can't believe these tests are so unusual here if done all the time in Spain.

love

roze  xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Roze - Sorry I can't help you with your question, but I'm sure that one of the girls will be able to help you on this thread. Best of luck!

Just wanted to say thank you so much all for your well wishes. They mean a lot. It really helps knowing that you are all supporting me. After last time, I have lost a little bit of confidence. it's so nice to have you all to share the experience with. Especially as you all know how it feels!

We fly out tomorrow morning, but I will keep in touch and let you know how everything is going.

Take Care all and thanks again, you have all made me feel better!!

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## crusoe

Bel

Have a good trip to Spain. Fingers crossed that everything goes well and that this is it ....

Best wishes
crusoe
x


----------



## casey

Just popped in to say good luck Bel - ill be thinking of you tomorrow and for the rest of week 

Twirls - good luck testing today     - 

Rsmum - i can get BBC wales so ill be watching your programme tonite 

sorry but its too early to do a long post so hi to everyone else
casey


----------



## charlotte2

Hi Everyone 


Bel - wishing you lots of luck. Have a great trip to Spain. Finger crossed for you   

Jan- Wishing you all the best for tomorrow.
Fingers crossed for you.   

Hi to everyone else and may all our dreams come true!


loves,

charlottexxx


----------



## Eggsey

Hi girls, just wanted to wish everyone well that's shortly going over for transfer - sending you lots of sticky thoughts!

I've been notified to take my last contraceptive pill on 16th Nov and hopefully start patches 19th/20th Nov and fly over to IM for transfer early December.  I can't believe how quickly it's coming around and so want to spend Christmas with my head down the loo this year!

Really, really best wishes to all of you, I've everything crossed for lots of BFP's!  God bless you all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxx

PS  Kendra, your inbox is full, so can't PM you!


----------



## chrissier

Dear Bel

The best of luck for your trip to Ceram tomorrow.  Really hope this will be the one for you.  Will be thinking about you.

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Lisa

hello  

Bel huge huge hugs for your trip tomorrow xxx

eggsey im me your details so I can add you to the list good luck for your tx

Charlotte2 hows you hun any news from your end?

jan good luck    


sasha not long now for you hun how are you feeling you have been very quiet are you ok?

hugs to everyone else hope you are all doing well 

Lisa xxx


----------



## RSMUM

I've been worrying about you too Sasha, sending you cyber hugs and hope you're ok.

Bel - all the very, very best of luck

Eggsy - you too.

Twirls -    

Hi to everyone else - will do an update soon..nothing new to report really ..things move sooo fast on this thread can't keep up with you all


----------



## Lisa

RSMUM too fast tell me about it!! dont know if I am coming or going as as for keeping track of the updates for the list well its impossible!!

looking forward to an update from you hun... you are in my thoughts often xxx

Lisa


----------



## safarigirl

Bel; wishing you so much good energy and luck for your trip tomorrow to ceram ....... so exciting ..... i am having my first appointment at ceram that same weekend so might bump into you!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer

Eeeeeeeeek - I cannot keep up  

Good Luck to Bel and Safarigirl who are going to Ceram this weekend.

Hi to everyone else and big, huge apologies for no personals.


----------



## charlotte2

Hi Lisa,

I am doing alright, just very nervous.
I have a scan on Friday to check my endometrium thickness.
EC should be on the 7th or 8th.
Cant believe its next week already.
Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well 

Has anyone had accupuntcture (sorry i know i am using the wrong board room) before tx?
I am looking for an accupuncturist in Marbella.

Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## Lisa

youo are not using the wrong board hun at all... I am sure Ruth will know someone ..

I cant believe its next week either..


lots and lots of      for you


----------



## Skippy2

Bel,

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow hun, have a safe journey and speak when you get back.

Hugs and things

Skippy xxx


----------



## Bel

Thanks Girls,

Gosh...you lot are really wonderful!

Thank you all for your support. Safarigirl - may see you this weekend and Charlotte all the best for next week. We fly home on the 9th!

Will keep you all informed,

Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

Bel - I have sent you an PM


----------



## safarigirl

Holly - what wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Really excited for you


----------



## Janny

*Congratulations Holly - fantastic news!*


----------



## Bel

Wahey Holly!!!!

I've been thinking of you all day and have checked the thread constantly.....I am soooo please for you both. 

I'm glad my prayers helped. He does listen then??!!

Try to enjoy and I'll be eager to here how your scan goes...one or two??

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Wow Holly FAbulous news!!


----------



## Izzy x

Congratulations Holly, thats fantastic.   

Bad news from us i'm afraid. Bfn.

Have a bit of a break before starting again. We are thinking CERAM or Isida.(Kiev)

Take care all of you
Izzy x


----------



## bluebell

YYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !! FOR HOLLY !

Fantastic news !            

Dead chuffed for you.  There's no feeling like a BFP. I'm sure your chances of anotehr ectopic are really, really slim.  Happy celebrating !

BEL...  Bye Bye Bel !!    We'll miss you whilst you are away !  Good luck and can't wait to hear how you get on.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

So sorry Twirls .. our posts crossed.  I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN.   So glad to see you are looking ahead already, but it still doesn't make the BFN pain easy.  You take extra special care of yourself.
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Congratulations Holly, fantastic news!!!!  It could be twins as my HCG was 244 and I'm having twins.

So sorry Twirls that you were not successful this time.  Hope you will be lucky next time where ever you decide to go for treatment.

Love Chrissie xxxx


----------



## casey

Holly - congratulations on your BFP  

Twirls - so sorry about your BFN - please take good care of yourself over the next few days and give yourself some time and space before making any decisions - its so hard and im thinking of you 

caseyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eggsey

Holly - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!     

Twirls - sorry it didn't work this time  , best wishes for next time.  

I'm still trying to find somewhere to do my 8 day scan.  I live in Chippenham, can anyone advise?  I've been told Bath Assisted Conception Clinic will do it, but haven't heard back from Mr Walker yet about this.

Big love and hugs to all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxx

PS  Lisa, don't know how to send you an "IM", could you write to me and I'll write back with whatever you want to know?


----------



## ladyblue

Girls, 

I'm sorry to butt in, but I don't know where else to post, and I'm so frustrated I could scream!  
I really need to let off some steam, if that's ok?

I went for my appointment at 12.30 at the Lister Hospital today. 
This was for a Doppler ultrasound scan, which is a specialist type of scan to measure the blood flow to the uterus.
Not many hospitals do this type of scan, and several weeks ago I spent an afternoon phoning round trying to fix up an appointment.
I was very careful to mention exactly what was required.

When I was finally seen, clothes off and lying ready on the table, I was told that they don't do that type of scan at the Lister!
I couldn't believe it!
The scan had to be done today, as I am on a 'dummy cycle' and it needed to be done when I would normally be ready for tx.
After spending an hour waiting whilst they tried to arrange for another hospital to do the scan, and biting my nails to the quick, I was finally sent to Harley St.

The clinic in Harley St was fully booked, and I had to wait all afternoon to be fitted in.
I was finally seen at 5pm.

During all this, I was very polite and hardly said a word, as I didn't want to get all agitated and possibly affect the scan.
But now, I'm mad as hell!
What a waste of my time, and how unprofessional!  

That said, the scan showed an improvement in my circulation, so I suppose alls well that ends well?!
I think I can now re-enter the donor egg programme, and so am just waiting for a donor to be found.

Sorry this is such a 'me' post, but I really needed to get this off my chest before DH comes in, or he's going to cop the lot!!  

Just want to say    to Holly on your BFP.
It is always heartening to read of others successes - it gives us all hope!

And to send big hugs    to Twirls.
So sorry it didn't work this time, my heart goes out to you.  
You do right to take time out to indulge yourself before getting back on this rollercoaster again.
My thoughts are with you.

ladyblue
    x


----------



## nugs

Firstly a big hug to Twirls, I can't imagine how you must be feeling.  I'm so sorry and wish I could do something to help you but I know I can't.  It's hard giving congratulations when you know somebody else is suffering.  Take care of yourself and I'm here if you need to chat.

Congratulations Holly its truly fab news!!! I can't tell you how relieved I feel!!!
We may have the fairy tale endings we both wanted.

I'm still in limbo a little as I haven't got the blood result back yet (it will be tomorrow morn now  - when I'm in work urk!) but I did a pregnancy test this morning and last night and it was the faintest positive you have ever seen.

I didn't sleep much last night and I keep thinking maybe I was pregnant and am not now, and other strange things like it's the fertility drugs giving me a positive.

I have had mild sickness the last few days but none today and my boobs are just a little tender.

Today has been a real challenge waiting for this dam result and not wanting to believe the pee stick just in case but I have just spoken to Ruth and she says that even though it is very faint it is still a positive and I am pregnant.

Anyone else had any similar experiences?

Love to everyone and sorry for the lack of personals and lack of posting lately.

Nugs


----------



## Jennifer

HOLLY !!!!!!!!!!!          

Congratulations hun !!!!!!!!!  I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo chuffed for you      


Twirls - I am so sorry to hear of your bfn - It is always horrible when anyone on this thread has a neg - big hugs to you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ladyblue - How frustrating and awful for you     My dp gets it too if I haven't had a chance to offload before he comes in !!!!!!  He should be very grateful to FF


----------



## roze

Congratulations to Holly who despite having all this excellent news also took the time to respond to my questions re the blood tests- all questions now fully answered!

Thank you Holly, you've sorted everything out for me.

Have a wonderful evening ,


love  
roze  xxxx


----------



## Skippy2

Holly, a big congratulations to you hun, well done.

Twirls, i'm so sorry to hear of you negative, i hope you can find the strength to get over this and look forward to your next cycle hun.

Hello to all the other abroadies and good luck to Bel, have a safe journey.

LOL Skippy xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Izzy (Twirls), damn, damn, damn.  I echo Nugs's post, put so well.  It is always hard to get a BFN, especially when so many of us seem to get a BFP.  I too wish there was something I could do for you.  Be lovely to yourself and take your time to regroup your thoughts.  In the back of my mind I've been prepping myself for a BFN on the 14/11 (of course, I may get a BFP!) and I keep saying to myself "what doesn't kill you AJ, makes you stronger" and somehow I've always got comfort from that.  I think it's true too.  Look at us guys, we're very strong people.  Big hugs to you darling.  xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Holly!  Well done!  Absolutely delighted for you!  Hooray!  Dreams do come true. xx

Ladyblue - you've been through the mill haven't you, poor babe.  Grrrrrr.  Don't know how you kept your cool quite frankly - well done.  Hope you're feeling more chilled now.  Off load here anytime.  Dopler scans aren't widely used here, as you say.  At least you now know that the blood flow is better.  Good news and good luck for next time. xx

Nugs - good luck for tomorrow!  I'm sure that it's going to be good news.  Hope you manage a good sleep tonight.  xx

Skippy - yes, the IM do provide aneuploidy testing on sperm.  I don't know the price though.  



  Good luck Bel and Janny.   

Katherine, I hope you've not broken the bank with all your reading of our posts!  You'll know us better than we know ourselves after that!

Iain, how did your scan go?

Rachel - so pleased re your scan. xx

Lisa - I can't seem to send you a message and I'd like to be added to your list of updates - I'm testing on the 14th November having had my ET last Saturday.  Thanks!  

EartheKit (Joanne) - hope the dreams have stopped.  It's your unconscious mind trying to work through your anxieties which is healthy.  Hope they've stopped now.  Good luck for the 15th. xx

Roze - so glad you've had your questions answered re the blood tests.  It was driving me mad too as I felt helpless not being able to help you.  I really felt for you.  Hope it all works out now. xx

RSMum - hope the programme tx went well.  Any feedback on it for you?  I shall send you a PM. xx

Sasha, not long now!  Safarigirl, good luck at the weekend with Ceram. xx

Charlotte2, good luck re the scan on Friday.  I have acupuncture and wanted it in Barcelona when I was there re ET but didn't manage to find anyone.  Sorry I can't help but I'm sure Ruth can?

Eggsey, here's to you with your head down the loo for Christmas!  What more could a girl want? 

Beth?  Where are you?  Been thinking about you non-stop.  Hope all is well. xx  Anyone heard from Beth?

If there's anyone I've missed.....opps!  All you sickies on the Buns and Babies.....hope you're feeling much better sweeties. xx

I'm now back home and back at work tomorrow but taking it easy.  Really quite calm this time - feel less pressured than with my own eggs, especially seeing we have 4 frosties.  However, ask me next week how I'm feeling and you can then peel me off the ceiling!

Casey, good luck with your treatment and keep us updated.  Did you manage to move it?

Love to you all, AJ xxx ps thanks to you all for your good wishes and support.  Really touched.


----------



## charlotte2

Good Morning Everyone 

AJ-Welcome back. Take it easy for the next 2 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed that you pleasantly surprise yourself with a BFP  
I have had acupuncture a few times and would like to have it just before the transfer. Will speak to Ruth.

Twirls-I am so sorry for your BFN. I know how this feels, it is very hard. A big hug to you. Please take care of yourself and all the best for next time.

Holly- Congratulations on your BFP, this is fantastic news.
It gives people like us a lot of hope.

All the best to everyone else,

Charlotte


----------



## casey

Hi grils
just wanted to sya to RSmum that i watched the programme and it was brilliant - it really explored the issues of donors in an informative way. I thought you were great debs you came across as really strong and calm - you should be really proud of yourself 

AJ - can i ask when you stopped yasmin how long did you wait for AF to start - im still trying guessitimate dates etc - ive changed dd's birthday party once and then changed it back again  

Hi to everyone else 
bye for now
casey


----------



## Lisa

Holly way to go hun so pleased for you do we have another set of twinnies on the way!!

any congrats again wishing you a happy healthy 9 months... right best shoft you over to the other thread soon... let me know when you are ready xxx


----------



## Lisa

Twirls I am sorry to hear of your BFN hun..  we are all here for you, sending you a huge hug .... and praying that you havent given up on your dream ... you will get there you wait and see...

if you ever need a shoulder then give me a shout xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Casey, sorry you're having a bit of guessing game.  Our trip took us by surprise as we thought we had another 2 weeks to prepare for it!  I stopped the Pill (Yasmin) on the 12th Oct which was a Wednesday and started AF on Sunday 16th.  I hope that helps?  Dr Walker said that would be when I started my period and she was spot on.  It was then 13 days after that we had ET but the IM don't give specific dates for EC or ET as they can't be sure with each donor, but you can take it as a rough date I suppose.  It works out the same as the IVF short protocol - 12 to 14 days after AF begins.

I'm sure it'll all work out in the end juggling DP's party, etc.  Glad you're feeling much more positive.

Love, AJ xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone !!!
Blimey, what a mega posting session in the last couple of days.

AJ, I was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo impressed by your huge recent post.  It must have taken you hours.  It's like a thesis !  So pleased all went well for you with TX, and am amazed and impressed at your 2WW calm !   By the way, how was your posh flat in Barcelona (remember all our accommodation discussions ?!!)

Twirls... you are in my thoughts a lot of the time.  It is so hard picking up again after a BFN.  Really hoping that we can all help a bit here on FF.

Nugs, great news !!!! Can't wait to hear the next bit !

RSMUM.....how was your programme ?  Were you pleased with it ? I bet you are relieved it is over.   A big THANK YOU for all of us (I am sure), for being so brave and going on the TV where most of us wouldn't dare.  

Sasha ......MISS YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Love to everyone else and sorry if I've missed people ... there are so many of us now !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skippy2

Hi Girls,

Can't remember if i've posted this already..........has anyones DH had the meiosis/testicular biopsy done at IM Brcelona?

The reason i ask is we think there may be an issue also with DH's sperm and was going to request aneuploidy screening here in the UK at a cost of £1150

Have just had an email back from IM Brcelona to say the meiosis test/biopsy is £1224 and can be done on our first visit.

Does anyone have any experience of this and which is the most accurate or best test to do......UK or IM Barcelona?

There is no point in us doing donor egg if DH's sperm is abnormal is there so we will have to have something done or go for donor sperm aswell.

Please help!!!!!!!!!

Skippy xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Twirls ....
so very very sorry   
sending you warm thoughts and big hugs


----------



## crusoe

RSMUM

I recorded your programme on BBC Wales last night and I have just watched it back.
I thought it was great and went a long way to show the enormous fustrations that surround this whole business.
Well done you - it was a very brave thing to be involved in.

cruose


----------



## Jennifer

I saw it too   It was fab and Debs is a star


----------



## RSMUM

Aaah  
Thanks girls, you've really made my day - I was ok last night, just     with Caron about how fat and ugly I was ( she said she thought exactly the same of herself when she saw herself on her Discovery programme ).. I then had to have several large glasses of wine to calm down.  

But this morning I have been a wreck, ever since taking little R to school - I haven't been able to stop crying -think it's because I never really cried much after each BFN..maybe it all caught up with me..and I feel so lost about what to do next..anyway, thanks so much I'm glad you liked it..I thought it was a really good programme ( although I didn't like the belly with the lipstick writing on it!  )

Feeling a bit better now - 2 hours walking in the  hills always does the trick!

Ta for all the support.

XX


----------



## Lisa

ahhh RSMUM hope your tears have now dried sending you a huge hug hun xxx

I wasnt able to watch it obviously living here in dubai!!!

take care hun xxx

Lisa


----------



## chrissier

Dear Deb

I wish I could have seen it.  Well done for doing the programme!  It can't have been easy sharing your private feelings and experiences.  I hope things work out for you and you get your little miracle.

Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## Tina K

Hello girls

Holly - I have only just seen your post but wanted to say a huge congratulations to you.  Your post struck a chord with me as we also have had 2 BFPs and viable babies on our first scans - but still no baby. I would be just the same as you if we ever get another BFP - delighted but hoping that this time we would have a baby.  I will be keeping everything crossed for you!  Great levels too!

Just a quick question re: contacting Ruth - I sent her an email on Sunday and also one last week, but I havent had a response.  I know it is very busy over a CERAM at the  moment but just wondered how long I am likely to have to wait for a reply? Is it worth phoning?

Thanks for your help

Love Tinaxx


----------



## Tina K

Hi Holly

Thanks for the feedback.  I will leave it a few days and maybe call on Friday morning if we havent heard.  You know what its like - we are just so keen to get the appointment in the diary so we can feel like something is moving forward!

Take care

Tinaxxx


----------



## Izzy x

Ahhh, thanks very much for all those messgaes of support. Means a huge amount when you can't mention any of it to the people around you (apart from Dh and pet dog!)Spent the last two days pretending nothing was wrong but i suppose we are all used to that. We should get oscars!

Anyway, drowning sorrows this weekend with alcohol and long dog walks. 

Thank you again and good luck all of you having treatment. 

Izzy xx


----------



## RSMUM

Izzy - good plan!! Unfortunately for me I've been doing that since my BFN in August!Hence the weight gain I think! I've been thinking of you so much over the past few days and just want to send you a huge cyber hug and best wishes whatever you decide to do next. 

sending some more bubbles your way too..

X


----------



## Janny

Really sorry to hear your news Twirls   

Tina - I'm sure Ruth will be in touch really soon. I'm afraid that we've been keeping her very busy just lately. I've been in an out a lot in the last week and the waiting room is usually full of people. It is quietest there first thing (unless they have a EC / ET). The clinic opens at 10am (9am your time) and Ruth is usually first in at about 9.45. The waiting room seems to get busier as the day goes on. She only works mornings (I think 'til 2pm our time, but not sure). The receptionist speaks English very well so no need to worry about calling.

I was this morning's 10am EC. We got 11! Really pleased, but now moving on to the next stage of worrying...! (10 more grey hairs tonight Bluebell) Hope those sperm and eggs are getting very friendly right now. Will be scared to answer the phone tomorrow. Please keep everything crossed for us...

AJ great to hear you are feeling so positive - I hope to join you soon on the 2ww...

Jan x


----------



## ladyblue

Hey Janny,

Just want to say well done - 11 eggs is a great number!  
Wishing you good luck for the next few hours, I really hope those spermies and eggs are having a rare old party tonight!  

I will def keep everything crossed for you tonight! 
Sending you loads of positive vibes          

love 

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Janny!  Great news re EC!  Well done!  I know what you mean re daren't answer the phone....for me that's one of the worst parts, not knowing how many have turned to embies BUT with 11 eggs.....well, you must have a great chance of many of them fertilising.  Easier said than done, but try to relax.  I found in Barcelona the way to do that for me was to read and read and read - took my mind off things.

Not so sure I feel positive about myself really - it's more that I feel relaxed compared to the last 2 IVFs with my own eggs.  The pressure seems to be off, we've got frosties and a far better chance than the 1% I was quoted by my consultant using my own eggs!  I feel we're in with a shout this time (or even next FET if it comes to that.)  However, it's only been 5 days into 2ww and I'm already check my knickers...... 

Hi Izzy, hope you're feeling better today.  Good to see you've made plans for the weekend.

RSMum - sorry I didn't see your programme (Spanish TV is sooooo limited!  No BBC Wales for heaven's sake!)  You were very brave sharing your inner feelings like that.  I really hope you get what you dream of.   

Bluebell - you're so lovely!  (Like all of us! )  Not sure I'm that calm re my 2ww but much better than ever before.  (Ask me on the 15th......!)  Our "flat" this time had to be an expensive hotel as it was a bank holiday there and there were 2 national events taking place so the place was crowded!  Only room we could find at the cost of an arm and leg!  Our other flat was lovely (first appointment) but they had no room either, nor any of the others you gave me (thanks for the info though, you gem).  Which reminds me...Kendra wants info on hotels so I'll copy and paste your info if you don't mind?

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Where's Beth  (SarahElizabeth)   WE'RE MISSING YOU!


----------



## nugs

Hi everyone and good luck
Big hugs to Twirls and RSMUM

The update on me is that the blood test came back and is 68.4 which is positive but very low so I need to have another test tomorrow to see if things are progressing.

Don't know whether to be happy or not, its agony

Nugs


----------



## Rachel

Hi all  

Holly - Fab news sweetheart! I'm so chuffed for you      Ruth really is on a roll!! 

Janny - Great news! 11 is fab! Sending you lots of fertilisation vibes across the water   

Izzy - So sorry to read your news. Huge hugs. Enjoy your weekend  

Bel - I know you've flown out now but GOOD LUCK! This has to be the one for you   

Debs - Huge hugs to you sweetheart  

Lots of love and   to everyone 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel

Nugs 

I shall keep everything crossed for your test tomorrow that the levels have risen       

Try and get a good nights sleep tonight. (Hard I know) 


Lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Nugs, 
I think that level is fine.  The levels of a non pregnant woman are much much lower as far as I know.  From what I have rad every woman is different and levels are only a guide.  I hope tonight isn't too hellish for you.  Watch soem crap on the TV and treat yourslef to some nice nosh.  Really hoping for the best for you tomorrow.

Weyyy heeeeeyyyyy Janny  ...11 !  FANTASTIC  !! So pleased for you as you are such a bright and cheery person  ... a ray of light from sunny Spain that cheers us all up, so you deserve the best !

Lots of love to everyone,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Nugs - I read that for a single pregnancy - the normal HCG levels are normally between 48 and 119 on day 14 - Here is the link  Hope it is helpful  http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm


----------



## Womb with a View

Hiya Nugs.  I'm sure it'll be fine sweetheart.  As Bluebell said, good idea to indulge in some good nosh and mindless tv.  Zapping you with lots of postiive thoughts.


----------



## kone

hello ladies 
well i have done it read all the posts from part one apart from part 14 which seems to have got lost in a black hole somewhere.you are all so great the way you supprt each other and keep track of where everyone is in their treatment.
congrats to holly for a bfp.nugs hope things turn out well for you tomorrow.Sorry to twirls for your bfn.well done janny on 11 eggs hope they do their stuff overnight.
hope it went well for bel today.
aj london hope the 2ww doesnt drag too much.would you mind letting me have the hotel info as well as we are hoping to be there in feb.
hello to everyone else and thanks for letting me join you
katherinex  2all


----------



## Skippy2

Hello ladies,

We are hoping to go out to IM Barcelona soon for our first consultation, can anyone please give me some details of accomodation either hotel or sc/apartment as near to IM as possible and how to go about booking it.

Did any of you fly out and fly back the same day as consultation?

Struggling for cheap flights at the moment, cheapest is from Stanstead which is miles away from us as we are from Leeds.

Flights are @ £85 from Stanstead but over £400 from Leeds!! yikes!!

Hope you can help on the accomodation front girlis,

LOL Skippy xxx


----------



## charlotte2

Hi everyone 

Janny- great news  11 eggs is fab news. Sending you loads of positive vibes     
Got your IM - thank you so much.

Nugs- I'm sure everything is fine. Hoping all the best for you.   
Thank you so much for the number 

Lots of loves to all 

Charlottexxx


----------



## nugs

Thanks everybody for their kind wishes and luck I'm sure they will bring me.

Sometimes I just have to be reminded that the glass is half full and not half empty.

Nugs x


----------



## Jennifer

I think we all do Nugs   Glad the website was useful and thanks for your PM 

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Katherine, well done on reading all our posts!!  Katherine and Skippy - just about to pop off to bed shortly but I think I'll start another thread re accommodation in Barcelona.  I've got lots of hotels Bluebell kindly gave me and a few I've researched myself/stayed at.  The list is not huge but if we have a separate thread everyone can use it and add to it.  I shall do that tomorrow if that's ok.

Nightie, night! xx


----------



## Jennifer

Night night AJ - Sweet dreams


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhh, bless you Jennifer!  You too.  (See, this thread is too addictive, I'm actually in bed with my laptop, trying to prize myself away from it! )  xx


----------



## Jennifer

I bet you have checked my reply too   nite hun xx xx


----------



## RozLu

Hello everyone

Wow, what a lot of news! I've was on the thread a while ago, and well, there has been so much to think about, that I have been popping in but not doing much posting recently. It is wonderful to hear so much good news and positive thinking... 

I can't believe how busy it is here! May be as it's so late I can sneak in whilst at least some of you are off sleeping (i.e. not posting). I'm having a 'thinking' kind of evenings… We have our tx booked in Spain in a couple of weeks time…

RSMum - I am so hoping to see your program tomorrow (if Sky plus behaves...) - I admire you so much for doing it. I am hardly brave enough to post here let alone talk on TV...!!

Izzy - so sorry to hear your news. Hope you are doing okay…

AJ London – good luck for you tests

Roze – and yours too – sorry to hear its so difficult to get what you need – hope you are okay

Nugs - sounds positive... lots of positive thoughts for you the next few days...

Jan - lots of +ve vibes for you to you too - 11 sounds good!!

Holly – well done!

Lobs – I hope you are okay and we will hear from you soon. (I think we have been running a parallel track …)

Ladyblue - What a nightmare - I totally sympathise as we have been having big negatives of helpfulness from my London clinic too… I have been writing a long ranting IM that I may also send you…

Everyone else – hello again, and lots of luck and positive thoughts.  Will try to keep up now…

Sleep tight and wake  

RozLu
x


----------



## earthe kitt

AJ - thanks for your reassurance.
As a matter of interest, just what did they give you in Spain - you did a mega posting there!

Good luck Nugs - thinking of you

So sorry Twirls about you BFN - It can be so hard to pick yourself up after this - good to see you have plans already. As a matter of interest - why did you choose Isida over Ceram?
I did consider Eastern Europe but was put off by Visas and the length of the flight etc - I always try to go for the line of least resistence and couldn't cope with visas on top of everything else.

Congrats Holly 

Nicola Anne - hope all is well and bubs is hanging in there

Bel - hope all goes well today and Dr B has warm hands for you

Everyone else at the various stages - best wishes

Jo


----------



## bluebell

Hello,

Just a quickie for Barcelona people ..... I already set up an accommodation for Barcelona thread, and it has a few people's recommendations on it.  Please feel free to add to it of course !  At the moment it's on page 3 of going abroad for TX.

Nugs.......good luck for today.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

everyone xxx

Bluebell love your pics hun lobby looks so cute and sucking her thumb .. i still do that 

Nugs good luck for today babes will be thinking of you xxx

twirls hope you are ok lots and lots of hugs for you xxx

bel so how you feeling !! bet you are very excited hey?

everyone else you are all in my thoughts you lot cant half gossip I find it hard keeping up xxx

sasha where you at!!

love and hugs and a sprinkling of babydust from charlotte xxx

Lisa x


----------



## Janny

Quick update from me - Ruth just called and of the 11 eggs only 5 were mature   - but of those 4 have fertilised despite the terrible sperm   HURRAH for CERAMs embryologist for finding the four good ones (not sure there were many more!). Still very scared obviously, but after lying awake last night and convincing myself all the sperm would be dead, my glass is very definitely half full. All being well ET tomorrow or Saturday. Think I might go and get some sleep now before the next lot of worrying kicks in!  

Bel - I'll maybe see you at CERAM tomorrow. Good luck!

Jan x


----------



## bluebell

Janny, 4 is a good enough number  .... after all you only need one (or two !) for a baby/babies !  Thinking of you and hope you get some rest and sleep.  Please can you give Bel a big hug from me (and get her to give you a big hug from me too).    Thank you !!!!

Bluebellxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

well done Janny xxx

wishing you all the best good luck for ET.... and yes 4 is a very good number all you need is one!! or as bluebell says 2!! look at all the ceram ladies who only had 2 put back and now have twinnies!! 

lots and lots of    for you 

xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Janny, well done!  You're glass is defo half full!  Have a good rest, all will be well.  Best ingredient is relaxation, I'm sure, not top notch sperm!

Bluebell - thanks for the hotel posting, bless you, full of info as usual.  I shall add my few I found to it.

EartheKit - I think the IM obviously gave me "speed" patches instead of HRT!!   I can't stop typing....or knicker checking for that matter!

Rozlu - Hi there!

Bluebell again - I wish I knew how to access your photos!  Any ideas please?

x


----------



## Lisa

HI aj if you click on the link my photos under bluebells name you should go straight through to her gallery if not then click on the gallery link at the top of the page next to chat and logout...

lisa


----------



## Sasha B

A BIG HELLO TO EVERYONE!!!

Sorry I haven't been around much but I've been fighting off a throat infection and feeling very yukky in the process. I've missed my abrodies pals  .

Holly - Contratulations, you must be thrilled!

Nugs - A faint positive is still a positive! It is not uncommon for HCG levels to be low in early pregnancy as long as they keep rising at the right rate.

Crusoe, Janny and anyone else on their 2ww - Wishing you a swift 2ww and sending you plenty of implamtation vibes!!!

Izzy - So sorry hun. Sending you a big hug. Take care of yourself.

Debs - I haven't seen the doc (I wish they would show it outside of Wales), but well done!!!! You have done us all proud.

Rachel and Jennifer - Hope you and the twinnies are keeping well.

Lisa - Hasn't Charlotte grown! She looks adorable.

Bluebell - Hope you are keeping well. I have some lebkucken which I keep meaning to send to you. It will find its way up into yout neck of the woods soon. Hope you and lobby are well.

Bel - Sending you the biggest hug with lots of positive thoughts for your next trip to Spain.

Well the frustrating thing for me at the moment is the WAITING that seems to never end!!! My donor was meant to start her stimulation on Tuesday but I have yet to receive any news from the clinic about her progress. I feel like I'm in lombo land and that its never going to happen, which is silly because I really haven't been waiting that long. I just want to know what's what. I might call the clinic tomorrow if there in no news. Still I am grateful that I have the opportunity to have the treatment in the first place so I shouldn't complain. Hopefully I'll be updating you all soon.

lots of love,

Sasha x


----------



## Lisa

hey sasha xxx

sorry to hear you have been feeling poorly sick xxx

the waiting is the hardest isnt it .. i hope the clinic phone you soon, nice to see you back with us ..

hugs to you hun and praying that the waiting for you comes to an end real soon....

Lisa xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks Lisa!  I can't find a "my photos" icon under Bluebell's name though.  Any ideas?  I saw yours though and ahhhhhhhhhh what a beautiful bambino! xx

Hi Sasha, hope you're feeling tons better.  Welcome back and I'm sure the clinic will be intouch soon....xx


----------



## Lisa

I wasnt sure if bluebell was a charter member or not.. if its  not there then she isnt so I guess her pics will be in the gallery or if you are looking for the miss lobby scan pic its the aviator pic bluebell has...

charter members have there own albums like mine so you can download all your pics there.


----------



## RozLu

Hi Sasha
I know what you mean about limbo land... I'm at the same stage as you waiting for ET / donor news. Even though we have been waiting much longer to decide and start the tx overall, this is a whole new kind of waiting experience....!
Hope you hear soon
R
x


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooooooh, Sasha, soooooooooooooo good to hear from you    So sorry you haven't been feeling well. Yes, time can move sooo slowly sometimes eh ?  Lebkuchen ... Mmmmm Lecke !!  Danke vielmals !

AJ ... I  took my scan pics off because I didn't want to offend, having read another bit of FF where people said they found it offensive to see other people's scans.  How ya doin with yer 2WW ?  Really hoping for a good result for you.

Lisa, big snogs to you and Charlotte !!!!!

Bel, are you there ?  Thinking of you !

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## charlotte2

Hi Everyone,

Janny- well done! Wishing you lots of Good luck for ET 

Bel- how are you doing 

Nugs- good luck for today

Sending all of you out there loads of positive energy   


Charlottexxx


----------



## Jennifer

Janny - All the very best of luck for et hun


----------



## Jennifer

Sasha - Sorry you have been feeling so poorly hun - I hope you feel better soon and that you have news of your donor soon too


----------



## pearl

Hi Everyone,

What a lot of good news there is on the message board, it keeps us all feeling that there is always hope.
Last week I went for my first consultation for egg donation at IVIB, I was really impressed with them !.
As we didn't really want to be travelling to Spain over Xmas we decided not to start the procedure now but wait until my period in December which should mean (all being well) that we would be travelling back to Spain in Jan/Feb.
I have always had a 26 day cycle, but this month I am now on day 33 and still my period hasn't started   I am now starting to worry as could this mess up everything?.  The only thing I have done different is that I have been having reflexology.  I know for sure unfortunately I am definitely not pregnant.
Has anyone had this sort of problem and what happened ?


----------



## Newday

Hi I haven't been posting much but keeping an eye on everyone from afar.

I read with interest Bluebell about taking your scan picture off!! THANK YOU!

I don't find them offensive but they can be a tad upsetting. The last time I had a scan was at 12 weeks when I was told my baby had died I now only have an 8 week scan picture to remind me of what might of been so yes they can be a bit distressing. 

On a positive note all my blood results have come back within normal ranges so I don't have any immune issues or anything so thats good to know.

Good luck to everyone especially those in 2WW and especially to BEL. I REALLY hope it works this time 
sending you laods of love.

Bye for now Dawn


----------



## Tina K

Hello girls

Can i just ask on donor waiting times.

Had a lovely email from Ruth today answering yet more of my questions, but she said 4-5 months for blue/green eyed donors! Anyone else have to wait so long - it seemed from reading all your posts that you were matched sooner than that? Or is this just the worse case senario and it could happen sooner?

We have our appointment on 30th Nov so we at least are starting to get the ball rolling.

Safarigirl - I think your appointment is tomorrow - good luck!

Hello to all the 2ww's - the worst time!  I hope we get many more BFPs soon.

Thanks for all your help and advice as ever!

Love Tinaxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi all  

Janny - Good luck for et sweetheart      

Dawn - Good news on your blood results   

Sasha - So sorry you've been feeling so poorly sweetheart    All the waiting around is the worst part. You'll soon be off to Poland  

Nugs - Thinking of you    

Lots of love, luck and postitve thougths to everyone    

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Eggsey

Hi girls, have been trying to keep up with you all, but it's not easy, so instead, I'll just send my very, very best wishes and positive vibes to you all!

Good news, Mr Walker has confirmed Bath Assisted Conception Clinic can carry out my Day 8 ultrasound scan for the knock down, bargain price of £100 - hip hip hooray!  I reckon I'll be having it done either Friday 25th Nov or Mon 28th Nov, I can't believe how quickly it's all happening!

Have absolutely everything crossed for lots and lots of BFP's!  God bless you all, Pxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyblue

Just wanted to say good luck to Janny for ET - sending you lots of sticking vibes      

And Nugs, thinking of you, keping everything crossed for a good result!

Rozlu, feel free to rant to me, any time hun!  

Eggsey, great news, that must be a load off your mind!

Good luck to all those in 2ww, hope to read good news soon!

love

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck to Janny for ET.  

Hi Nugs, hope all is going well for you.

Eggsey, glad you've found a clinic and a bargain toooooo!

Excellent news Dawn.  Great!

Tina - re donor waiting times, we both have blue eyes, fair skinned and both tall.  We thought it would be a long, long wait for us but, infact, it was 2 days!!  We're at the IM in Barcelona.

Pearl - good luck with IVIB.  Sorry your AF hasn't arrived yet - don't know what this means and it's not happened to me, sorry, can't really help you but sure our FFs will.

Thanks Lisa re info on photos.  Bluebell, hope you're well sweetie.  I know what you mean about removing the embie images.  I'm ok with it at the moment myself.  2ww?  Well, I'm much better than the last 2 IVFs.  However, I am kept very busy with my work and catching up with the Abroadies thread takes time too so haven't time to think too much!

    To you all xxx


----------



## bluebell

Morning everyone !!!

Dawn ... great news about the blood tests ... you must be dead chuffed and very relieved.  Good luck with the next stage.

Janny..........sending you loads of positive vibes for sticky embies.  

Eggsey (such a great name !), good news about getting yer scan sorted.  Not long for you now.

Tina, we were at IVIB and there was hardly any wait at all.  However, I'm not sure how strict a matching process they used.  It's hard to know how many of the criteria they might have matched, as they won't tell us, but I  have put my faith in them that it will be a reasonable match.  It depends on how much it matters to you to get a really close match.

Pearl .. yes IVIB is great isn't it .. space age building and very thorough treatment !  I have seen delayed AFs on this thread a few times.  It might be stress .. 'a watched pot never boils'.  Once when I was in between cycles I had a 41 day cycle, normally being 28 days like clockwork.  Hope it comes soon.  I'm sure it will.

AJ and Dawn.  Glad you think I did the right thing removing pics.  I must admit I felt some envy looking at scans / babies before, but wasn't too upset, but then there weren't so many.  There are so many BFPs on this thread now that if everyone put their scans on it would be a bit much.  Good that we can talk about it.  I came across a huge thread about it elsewhere in the site with quite a heated debate !  I won't say any more about it now !!!!!!!!!!!

AJ ... well done keeping calm on 2WW.  I know what you mean about the pressure being off somehow with DE cycles a bit . It's the higher success rates I think, and the possibility of frosties afterwards (although I only have one).  It seems ages til your test date .. I thought it was much sooner than that.  Will be with you all the way !

Dawn .... you must be ready to go again soon ?

Love and good luck to Rozlu, Crusoe, Nugs, Charlotte, Sasha and everyone I've missed.

Lots of love and big fat hugs from   Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks for your positive thoughts Bluebell.  It is infact a 2 and a half week wait, dont know why!!  But I won't be using the pee sticks as I wouldn't believe them either way!  That's what happened with my first IVF.  Got a negative pee stick but didn't believe it and spent the next 3 days in a state of utter despair mixed with hope in a land of not knowing!  Not healthy.  However, the 2nd time I had a spotting of blood (plus terrible period pains) and thought "that's it, I'm not pregnant" and got blotto without using a pee stick or waiting for the blood test........turns out I was pregnant and, of course, felt utterly terrible/guilty re the drink, especially when I went on to lose the pregnancy.

Anyway, I've come on here for a real moan (sorry girls, unlike me I hope).  I emailed the IM as they had said they would give us the info re how many cells our embies went to as they didn't have this info at our ET.  The info came back that they most of them were 4 cells with a 3 and a 2.  However, there was conflicting info in the email - it said the 2 embies they put back were graded 9.  We were told they were graded at 10 on the day.  I sent emails back and forth and they've now said they were graded 9.  I am very upset and worried about this incongruence.  Don't need this at the moment!!  I thought "we couldn't get a better embie" but now I don't know what to think.  Help!  Any advice or thoughts you might have, or words of comfort, might help.  I know I should be really happy that we've done so well but there is this creepy doubt now.......are they really that good?  Are the IM professional like I thought?  What's going on?  Anyone had this happen?

Love and thanks for listening, really appreciated.  DP is so positive he doesn't really help sometimes and passes it off as one of those things and "being Spain, they're laid back".  Not good enough is what I say! xxxx


----------



## ladyblue

Hi AJ,

No it is not good enough, we expect hospitals and Doctors to be so professional at all times!

I suppose what I want to say, is that you're quite right to be annoyed, but being stressed and upset probably isn't good for your embies, so try to stay calm and relaxed, and maybe try to see some positives in all this? Grade 9 is still a very good grade.

I've read many of your posts and you sound like such a positive and strong person. I hope you can put this behind you, hun, and look forward to a BFP!

Sending you loads of          

love 

ladyblue
    x


----------



## bluebell

Oh, AJ...poor you.  I know what you mean.  We are so precious about the process (and we deserve to be), that any slight hitch or doubt can throw you completely.  I had similar with IVI at times, e.g. they wouldn't give me a grade for our embies, giving some lame excuse about gradings never being that accurate or something, but that they were just very good.....with word lie perfect and beautiful.  I didn't want to hear perfect and beautiful .. I wanted hard facts, ie grades.  I was rigged up on the trolley waiting for transfer at the time, so it wasn't a time to debate it, but it niggled me afterwards for a while.  For your own peace of mind, it might be worth asking IM why there is a discrepancy in what they told you.

I know what you mean too about DHs / DPs.  In general they seem to be able to be more detached and more positive than us women, but that is understandable because we are the ones who's bodies are trapped in the process with no escape.  I have had so many moments when I have wanted a 'holiday' away from my body.  I think there are advantages to them being just that bit separated, as it helps keep us sane, but then at the same time sometimes it feels like they don't really understand the pain and worry just when we really need to talk.  Thank god for abroadies !  Of course your hormones will be amplifying everything you feel at the moment.  I realy hope you get some answers and some peace of mind.   There is probably nothing sinister about the 10 and then 9 .. probably just a mistake in what someone said.

Lots of love and a HUGE hug !!  
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks Ladyblue and Bluebell - you're gems.    Yes, I've been saying to myself "you could still be pregnant, this doesn't mean that you're not and grade 10s might not mean a guaranteed success" as well all know!!  Yes, Bluebell, I will be asking for an explanation as I need to know how this happened and make the suggestion that they write down this info for patients at the ET so there is no verbal discrepancy.  DP is all for asking for an explanation and giving the suggestion for writing info down.  

I realise that grades really don't make much difference if the embies aren't going to "stick" but, like you said Bluebell, hard facts seem to give us something to grab hold of, to make sense of stuff.  

They've been so professional I'm surprised at this mistake.  

You're right, I shall leave the stress alone and focus on my embies, happiness and calm. 

Cheers for listening. xx


----------



## bluebell

AJ, Let us know how you get on, and don't beat yourself over the head about feeling calm .. there's nothing like trying to feel calm than making us *not* feel calm !

Thinking of you,
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

AJ! I'll send you an IM - I think everyone else has said all the things I've been thinking reading this..also,as anyone who saw the doco I was in will now know..My DH is EXACTLY like that!!!!   Bless 'em they all seem quite similar - whatcha think Bluebell?!  It drives me NUTS! Anyway, sending you HUGE hugs and loads of       

ooh and some bubbles too..

X


----------



## ZenaE

Deb,
I saw your programme on BBC Wales last night. 
You were very brave to go ahead with this and I am really sorry that things didn't work out for you.

But I can say that you looked fine, no need to worry about how you came accross. 

You looked as anxious as I felt when I was waiting to find out how many eggs had fertilised, (and going back to some of the other comments in this thread about DDH's being so laid back and positive they are horizontal, I have come to the conclusion that as they are male, then it is their natural attitude, I know that it's my DDH's. 

Well done for being brave enough to show what we go through and that it isn't all "happy ever after" after treatment.

I really hope that you are well and that you finally get what you have been dreaming for.

Take care.
Cathie


----------



## chrissier

Dear AJ

I wouldn't worry too much about the grades of your embryos.  One of mine wasn't that great with 20% fragmentation but it has turned into a baby.  I get the feeling that the condition of the uterus and your hormone levels are more important.

I hope you get through the 2ww without too much stress.  Worrying about small details though can be counterproductive so I would try to put it out of your mind.  If you want to question the clinic I would wait until after 2ww and not give yourself the extra hassle.  I was convinced my treatment hadn't worked, but how wrong I was!!!

All the best and I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Chrissie xxxxxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi everyone!

We just got back from Barcelona yesterday following DET.  Thank you for all the good wishes before we went - it means a lot.

Our DET was originally due to be last Saturday but just before we left for the airport on Wednesday 26th Oct we had a call to say that our main donor had a problem and would not be ready for retrieval and therefore we would be switched to our back up donor.  We did not have a problem with this since we knew nothing about donor 1 but it is a funny feeling switching  from one to another bearing in mind how important it could be.  As it happens donor 2 sounds an excellent match for me (even thinner like I was in my 20s!!)  

DET was Monday 31st Oct.  There were 10 eggs retrieved, 7 of which made embryos.  However, unfortunately 5 of these apparently "blocked" over the weekend. I think this means they just did not develop.  But this left 2 which we were told were excellent and these were transferred.  We are happy with that however it is disappointing we have none to freeze ... 

Since Monday I have rested for several days and am now trying to think positive thoughts.  Am obsessed with not lifting anything heavy by accident.  Was nearly an incident at the airport when DH left me with a  heavy rucksack and went off for a wander (as they do at airports).  I then decided I wanted to go to the loo and had no alternative but to take the wretched ruck sack with me!!  I  put it on my back so the skeleton could take the weight rather than my stomach, insides etc.  Then had an hour of agony worrying something was going wrong and DH regarded this as over the top.  Why do they have to be so matter of fact sometimes - as has been said !! 

On Tuesday evening (less than 36 hours after transfer) I felt very queasy and then was violently sick 4 times.  Spoke to Dr W the next day and she thought it must be something I ate.  Not sure about that.  More likely a bug or stress.  Has this happened to anyone else?

Will be testing on 14th November.  Don't think I will test early - just too scared as to what it might be...  

Jennifer  - very impressed with your swimming, excellent!!  

Holly - congrats on   wonderful news

Twirls - so sorry it didn't work this time .  Take care of yourself

Ladyblue - I felt annoyed for you reading about your experience of the scan.  It is just so annoying when you have researched things so carefully and organised things and then it appears people haven't even been paying attention to what it is you need.    

Janny - Good luck with your ET

Sasha - do hope you have some news from your clinic soon.  It is awful waiting in limbo and not being able to plan ahead properly.  Sure you'll hear soon.

AJ - Do hope you feel bit better soon.  Sending you positive energy     The discrepancy can be sorted out with the clinic in the next few weeks.  Stay calm (like I'm trying to do with varying success!!  ).  Have sent you an email.

Wishing everyone well and sorry cannot mention more - well this thread is just sooo busy    



Beth


----------



## Sasha B

Rozlu, thanks for your lovely post. Its sooooo hard being in that place of waiting. Just hang in there. I keep telling myself that even though I don't know when ET will be every day is one day closer and its the same for you xxx

AJ, hun not what you need on your 2ww. I would ask IM to look into why you were given conflicting infomation. I know its tough, but embies less than grade 9 have gone on to become healthy bouncing bundles. I had 2 grade 10's put back at my last tx at IM but they failed to take. Unfortunately there is no ryhme or reason. Sending you loads of  hugs and sticking wishes!!!! 

Beth, welcome back! Oh I know about the lifting thing. I've done the same. The thing is that thinking it through logically the embies won't have implanted yet so therefore any lifting won't effect them as much at the moment. I 'm no medical expert but that would be my guess. Please don't beat yourself up about this. Sending you a big hug. 

Bluebell, will try and put the Lebkucken in the post this afternoon. 

Lisa, thanks for your lovely post. You're always so encouraging. I think you're a star! 

No news yet but I've had an e-mail to ring the clinic tonight at 10:00pm so hopefully I'll know more then. I am feeling a bit better today but still not fully recovered. I'm so glad that I haven't had this throat infection during my trip to Poland. 

 to everyone and enjoy bonfire night tomorow!

Sasha x


----------



## RozLu

Poor AJ
That's terrible that IM should shake your confidence like that. Esp when you were have such a calm 2ww.
It's difficult to be confronting issue or complaining when you want to be serene. Our doctors prescribe calm and serenity for making babies and somehow its always the system that destroys the calm....
Try not to get too stressed sorting things out (as everyone else says, its not the grade that counts...) - and spend at least as much time relaxing
Take care
R
x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Guys!  Thanks to you all for being so supportive, you guys are the tops!  Yes, you're absolutely right - I am to remain serene.... 

Great to have you back Beth and thanks for the PM.  Your embies wouldn't have implanted that soon, so be cool about the rucksack!  I know what you mean - I am even worried about bending down to the washing machine and even worried that my clothes are too tight and will squash ma babes!  It goes on.....but doing well really I suppose.

I've sent an email to the IM asking for an explanation of how this discrepency occurred.  I didn't rant as I've got no other complaints - they've been great.  As you say Holly, others have found them great although there's been a few gripes.  The main reasons I chose the IM were that my Acupuncturist highly recommended them and they responded to my enquiries with the speed of light. I had contacted the Ceram to go ahead with treatment as they had been my first choice but I never got a reply to my 2 emails asking for treatment, which is odd as they are highly thought of on this site too.  I suppose we all make mistakes and the IM have slipped up somewhere.  Having sent the email I shall now concentrate on me and staying positive.  

Good luck to anyone testing soooooooon!

 xxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hello all! 

AJ - so sorry to hear that you are having a stressful time... hope you get to the bottom of it very soon. Grade 9 still sounds very good to me...

Thank you everyone for all the   and sticky vibes! I really appreciate you caring. Lets hope those sticky vibes work... We had great news this morning - all four of the embryos did their stuff and are 4 / 5 cell grade As! ET was this afternoon. We had 3 put back (because of my advanced age!) and are waiting to see what happens with the remaining one - will freeze if its good enough.

I met Bel - passed on the hugs Bluebell, but it had to be just verbal hugs as post transfer I wasn't standing up, never mind squeezing anything  . I am now very paranoid about the effects of gravity - Ruth assures me they won't just slide out but I can't quite believe it!

Good luck Bel with the ET on Sunday - hope you got a bumper harvest this afternoon.

Lots of   everyone - whatever stage you are at.

Jan x


----------



## Jennifer

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeee Janny !!!!!!!!  Fab news !  3 on board WoW !!!!!!!!!!  I hope the 2ww passes nice and quick for you hun


----------



## bluebell

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy heeeeyyyyyyy Janny.  R eally pleased for you !    4 Grade 1 is FANTASTIC !! 

     

As Jennifer says, hope the 2WW whizzes past.

Thanks for giving Bel the 'virtual hug' !! 

Take it easy.
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## nugs

I got my blood reading back this morning and it has gone up from 68.4 on Tues to 153.2 yesterday.

I can't believe I'm officially pregant! 

Nugs x


----------



## Janny

*Congratulations Nugs - fantastic news! *


----------



## charlotte2

Hi Everyone 

Nugs- Congratulations! Absolutely delighted to hear your news 
I am so happy for you.

Janny- 3 embies is fantastic! Take it easy for the 2wws and hope they pass by very quickly for you.
All the best of Good Luck for you    

Bel- Sending you positive thoughts   

I had a scan this morning. My endometrium is doing fine. EC is on Sunday. 

Lots of Good luck and   vibes to all of you!

Loves,

Charlotte


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Nugs, wonderful wonderful news!!!   

Beth


----------



## bluebell

Great news Nugs.....so pleased for you.  Put yer feet up now and relax !!  You deserve it.

Charlotte .. blimey, not long for you.

Bel ... can't wait to hear your news.

Bluebellxx


----------



## Jennifer

CONGRATULATIONS NUGS !!!


----------



## ladyblue

Nugs, I'm so chuffed for you, hope you can relax and enjoy your BFP now!!  

Janny, hope your embies are sticking as hard as they can!  
Hope your 2ww flies by!  

AJ, hope you are feeling relaxed and floating on a cloud of serenity!  
Let us know when IM reply to your e-mail, as I, for one, would be interested in what they have to say for themselves!
I am with IM, and so far have been happy with their service, but then again I don't really question anything, I just go along with everything they say! (sucker!)

Charlotte, good luck with your EC on Sunday. 
Sending you loads of    , hope loads of eggs are coming your way!

Hope everyone else has a fab weekend,

love 

ladyblue
   x


----------



## casey

Nugs - congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Janny, Aj and Beth - hope you're all taking it nice and easy and make the most of it girls  

charlotte - good luck for sunday    

Sasha - waiting is the hardest thing - hope the days fly by for you

hi to everyone else
Caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Well done the officially pregnant Nugs!!!!  The waiting for confirmation can't have been easy for you.  xx

Janny - that's great news!  Top embies on board.     Remember, we are ladies of complete serenity during our 2ww now!  

Charlotte    all the very best for Sunday's ET.  xx

Another day passes on our 2ww Beth!  Hope you have a great weekend, resting and being serene!

Well, my tummy's get bigger by the day......but, I'm afraid, it's the FOOD I'm eating!  Any time I get a chance to undo my zip or button I do (whilst no-one is looking) as I'm afraid of squeezing my tum too hard! 

Got a lovely email back from the IM, from the Doc who did our transfer.  It brought a huge smile to my face and I was in heaps of laughter for a good 15 mins!  It's hard to be miffed at them.  The email was so apologetic and said that they were very sorry and that the embryologists speak in such a way that 9 is the same as 10, meaning their very, very good - top embies!  There said there is no difference in those figures and, to clients it does make a difference so they will make sure this is corrected in future.  I suppose it's the same as Bluebell's experience whilst lying on her trolley!  I suppose I wanted to be reassured that they are in control, professional and the best.  I for one need info, stats, a progress report - helps me know where I am on this roller-coaster ride called IVF.  Faith restored, as I'm sure it won't happen again to future clients.  

Love and magical stardust to you all xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi all,

Well the waiting continues... I spoke to the clinic today and my donor has two cysts so we have to delay for another 3 weeks, which will put ET firmly in December. It's funny but on the last two tx I never really geve much thought to what my donor was going through, only that her tx was on time. This time I am very much aware that there is a woman undergoing all of this not only for me but also for herself (Polish clinics do egg sahre only). And all I have to do is wait. Its puts things in perspective! Anyway, as I said in my signature, I'm hoping and praying for a Christmas  miracle  for both myself and my donor!

Love to everyone,

Sasha x


----------



## SarahElizabeth

AJ,

Yes, calm and serene this morning - DH brought me breakfast in bed!  Made a note of all the days to tick off in my diary!

Pleased IM have reassured you.  What you say seems to tally with what I was told - we were told we had two very good top quality embryos initially, over the phone, and then at the clinic again that they were very good indeed, an 8 and a 9.  So we were pleased with that.  Then I realised that a "10" existed from reading the board and wondered a bit.    However, from what you were told there appears to be very little difference.

Sasha,

Pleased you have heard from the clinic, at least it means you can plan ahead a bit (I found it quite difficult not knowing when we might have to go out to IM and being vague about future arrangements).  Agree we have to remember what the WONDERFUL donors are doing for us.  They don't have to and go through a lot (feeling emotional now!! )

   

Beth


----------



## Rachel

Nugs - Congratulations hun!!    

Janny - Good luck! I hoep the 2ww passes nice and quickly for you    

Sasha - Sorry you've got wait a bit longer sweetheart but its best for you both to be absolutely ready. Sending you huge hugs and lots of love   Hoping for a Christmas miracle for you too  


Lots of love and positive thoughts to everyone     

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## amies

Hi everyone, I have been following this thread avidly as I am nearing the end of my tether with my own eggs (43) and coming to terms with putting my faith in a DE cycle somewhere soon...which means abroad as UK seems impossible - Lister quoted me 2 years... I wonder if anyone has had treatment abroad where they have let the DE embryos go to blastocyst? I ask only because it is my understanding from other bits of the site that blastos have higher chance...I know everyone is busy but if there is any info out there I would love to know...love to all sam 
p.s. can't work out how to post personal info but have just completed 3 IVFs at Lister, plus one fet, one m'c at 5 weeks...


----------



## RozLu

Well done Nugs! Graduating to the buns thread soon!

Jan - everything crossed for your 2ww xx

Sasha - sorry to hear about your delay but glad to hear you are getting the info from the clinic now etc

AJ - back to serene and calm 2ww, great!

Wishing everone a calm and serene weekend! (hormones willing...)

Which reminds me, DH thought my patches would make me nice again  !!! but it's still a bit of an effort... Anyone else feel better or worse?...


----------



## charlotte2

Hi everone,
Thank you so much for all you good wishes 

Lots of loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## surfgirl

Hi all, have read through the whole thread, riveted by all the heartening stories and most of all, the incredible warmth and support and generosity of spirit.
Can anyone advise on best place in London to have immune tests and chromosomal testing done? Also, have read on another thread about something called DQ Alpha antigen for which i'd like to be tested  and my DH too.Going to Altra Vita early 2006 for DE IVF and want to make sure there's no undetected underlying genetic or immune issue.

Thanks and good luck to all, especially the girls on 2ww. 

Emer


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Amies - Just wanted to say Welcome to the Abroadies   I am not sure if anyone on here has done blasts but I am sure you will hear soon   
All the best
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Janny

Hi Amies

I've just had ICSI at CERAM. Didn't have blasts transferred as it turned out, but in advance of the fertilisation stage (when we only got 4) Ruth did say that if we got a lot of good ones maybe it would be a good idea to let them progress to blast stage - survival of the fittest I think. Why not email her and ask about your situation and see what they would suggest for you...

Best of luck

Jan x


----------



## Lisa

hi abroadies.. how are you all doing I have been so busy and missed so much so here we go going to try and catch up before you are all off gossiping again!!

Janny xxx have updated you to the 2ww..  wishing yoru dreams come true hun xxx

Emer xxx welcome to the abroadies.. as you can see from the buns and babies its a very positive thread I hav added you to the list and and I look forward to putting you on the buns and babies board real soon, I dont know about the tests in London but I am sure someone else on here does!! good luck and best wishes xxx

Nugs xxx OMG congrats hunny shall I put you over on the buns  thread let me know when you are ready to graduate!!

Sasha xxx so sorry that you have had a blip in your tx it must be a disappointment but hun you will get there, your such a special person and you will get your dream xxx

jennifer xxx hows you feeling... must chat on msn soon its been ages!!

Charlotte xxx loads and loads of luck hun xxx

Aj xxx hope you are calm and relaxed...

I will try harder to keep up with youu all xxx

I saw earlier on that a few of you were finding it hard with the aviator pics... there is a button in your profile that you can click on which will hide all the pics from view.... if you want and get stuck let me know and I will give you a hand ...

will be back later for a full catch up 

hugs to you all xxx

Lisa


----------



## bluebell

Lisa,
I LOVE the idea of "aviator" pics !!!!!!!!!!        !!  Tee heee !!  Don't most women like pics of pilots ??!!  Isn't it avatar ?
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

you taking the mickey Bluebell


----------



## Lisa

ha ha ha thanks bluebell yeah thats what I meant!! !!!

so anyways there is a turn of of the pics of babies and scans for those who find it hard...

We understand that some people find it very hard to view topics related to the new mummys and babies on here. For some time we have thought about this and now have made various options open to our members.

It is now user selectable to choose whether you wish to see the baby pictures (avatars) within posts.

It is also possible to turn off the ability to see a members history/baby countdowns (signature option).

We also now offer the ability for members NOT to see the various baby related areas. If you are finding it hard to cope and would like this option turned on for you, then please contact either myself or Tony and we will hide the baby boards for you.

Hope this helps

Mel


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Emer - Just noticed your post   WELCOME TO THE ABROADIES !!!!!!!!!!!!

I am sorry I don't know about where to get the testing done in London as I am in Cambridge but I am sure someone will be able to answer.  Or perhaps try asking the London Girls on the Meeting Places thread - I am sure they will know of somewhere   We have had a few girls go to Altra Vita on this site but I can't remember who at the moment   (poor memory )  All the best 

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Lisa

right bluebell for aking the micky I might go burst some of your bubbles


----------



## nicola-anne

Howdy ladies

Just a wee note for AJ and Janny and anyone else on the 2ww really to say I hope you are doing okay and managing to keep sane.

Bel - can't wait to hear how you are getting on.

And Nugs - fantastic news, I am so pleased for you and DP!

Sasha, you are such an amazing person to be always thinking of others before yourself, you deserve that Christmas miracle and I hope that after this current delay everything will go to plan for you.

... and hi to everyone else!!

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## RSMUM

Bring on the aviators!    Thanks for the call Bluebell and for making me giggle with the mickey-taking post! Sorry Lisa!


----------



## Ruth

Can we choose who are aviator looks like?   

Ruth


----------



## bluebell

How about this one ?


----------



## RSMUM

Phwooar!


----------



## Suey

Thanks Bluebell - He will do!! 

Sueyxxx


----------



## nugs

Love the aviator too!

I would like to say a big thankyou  to everybody for their kind messages and congratulations.  I felt moved by them, especially when you have to keep it all to yourself in work.

I'll attempt individual thanks so here goes, and I'm sorry if I miss anybody as I've found it difficult to keep up at times:

Fingers crossed for the 2WW AJ, Janny, Sarah Elizabeth,Bel

Good luck to Charlotte for the ET on Mon Tues

Dawnguzz  and Twirls- hope youre feeling ok

Ladyblue and Rozlu hope the waiting game is going ok

Thinking about you all and sending best wishes to Beth, Sasha (sorry about the delay), Casey, Emer, Safarigirl, Krone, Izzy, Rachel and Earthe Kitt.

Hope you all join me on the buns and babies thread soon.

Also a big thank you to Lisa - I'm ready to graduate now.

Very sorry to anyone I have forgotten.

Love Nugs x


----------



## nugs

p.s.

Nearly forgot our star Ruth   Thanks Ruth.  What would we do without you.

To all buns and babies ladies I'll thank you on that thread.
Thanks to you all.

Nugs x


----------



## Suey

Nugs -Loads of congratulations on your  .  Fantastic news.

Sasha - I am sorry you are having to wait even longer but I will be praying for your Christmas miracle as well.  I am sure it won't be much longer.

Janny - Congratulations on your embies - wow 3 on board.  I will be keeping everything corssed and sending you lots of    vibes.

Good luck to Charlotte with ET.

And loads of luck    and    to everyone else about to go through tx and all those on the dreaded 2WW.

Sueyxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello 
thanks for all the massages of support everyone. 
After getting our bfn on tuesday we've generally been OK and we went up to Edinburgh for the weekend to have a good old time. We are going to have our next treatment cycle at CERAM. 

We just got a reply back from IM about some issues that we had with the clinic. If any of you are interested, please IM me. 


Izzy x


----------



## roze

Hi, again everyone, 

Amies - I believe IVIB take the embryos to blastocyst stage- for me it was day 4 before implantation- isn;t that blastocyst?  they waited until day 5 to see if the remaining embryos could be frozen- last DE cycle it did not work but this cycle gave me some frosties.

Emer- you must be Irish like me? - I have been very concerned about blood tests- you may have noticed my thread- however a latter discovery has been the Doctors Laboratory in Wimpole St London, near Harley Street etc. After a lot of problems I had some genetic testing done there last week, no appt required, and they will email my results direct to Barcelona.  They need a Dr's referral but accepted a copy of an email from IVIB. Hopefully they will be able to help you. Cheaper than going through the Lister and any other private London clinic, as seemingly they all outsource to these labs anyway.

Best of luck,

love to all, everyone seems very upbeat,


roze    xxxxx


----------



## surfgirl

Hi Roze,

yes, i'm irish too and only for this website and all the brilliant, well-informed women that post on it, I'd never have known about immunological issues affecting implantation, Ivf etc. Great to make contact with you as i'd noticed your earlier postings about being tested. Thanks for that info about the Doctor's laboratory in Wimpole St. Would you have a contact no. or e mail address? Do you know if they do the full range of tests there, like  NK cells, blood clotting etc. as well as genetic testing?
Have you found it hard finding a gynae who's prepared to work with Barcelona on scans? I've already been refused by one as he felt he'd be going out on a limb by doing this kind of 'care-sharing' of a patient and he was concerned by his exposure to liability if something were to go wrong. I've an appt with gynae no.2 tomorrow where i'll again make my pitch for their co-operation. I don't want to entertain the idea that if I can't find a gynae prepared to do scans and e mail the results to Altra Vita, i won't be able to proceed with DE IVF there. 

Thanks for your help,

Emer


----------



## roze

Emer

The Doctors Lab have a good website- www.tdlplc.co.uk and there is lots of detailed info on this- they appear to do most of these tests if you have a referral letter. 

I was with the Lister for a long time and they suggested I go to Spain saying that I could have the monitored cycle with them. I believe they charge £200 for an admin fee for new patients plus the costs of the scans. You could try them.

The point is though is that there is no ' care sharing'- the Lister have no responsibility for me- this lies with my Spanish clinic. The Lister just do the scans. So to an extent I and other women on this thread are on our own.

Not ideal but all there is at present.

Hope this helps and good luck,


roze  xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning guys!  Just a note before I dash off for acupuncture.......I looked in the recycling box this morning and my DP had thrown away all our maps, literature, guides, Metro tickets for Barcelona (with money still left on them) into the paper recycling.... !  Now, I know he's a very positive person, but this is a little premature me thinks!  But I did smile.......

Just wish I was as sure of my situation as DP clearly is!  "Stiff tummy" but nothing else and had my mother-in-law ask me "any news" and when I said "not yet" (she doesn't know the full story) she replied "but AJ.....is it REALLY possible for you?  I mean, at YOUR age....."  I could have throttled her.  Happily.   Still might do as I have a spare half hour this morning...... 

Love to all and catch up this afternoon with all you ETs, 2wws, newbies and forthcoming treatmenters....xx


----------



## bluebell

AJ .......... you made me laugh with the MIL post.  We ought to have a MIL thread.  I had mine say the other day (and she knows about the egg donation) ... "What are you going to do if it turns out a black baby ?" 
Hope you enjoyed slowly throttling yours !!
Only a week for you now until test date.  Are you going to wee on a stick, or wait until blood test ?  Youi are doing sooo well.  Hope acupuncture was good.
Love to everyone,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

your message AJ! Love your DPs positivity.... and I have a mother in law like that - if there's a wrong way to respond she'll find it... which is why she knows nothing about what we are doing. After years of fuming, I now just accept that she is a stupid woman with a very limited imagination. If it wasn't like that 'in her day' it can't be right... Our tactic now, after a day in her company, is to try to out-do each other at the end of the day with the most outrageous thing she has said or done. Makes us laugh instead of cry!  

I never imagined the 2ww to be like it is... I had days of bad cramping after EC and then yesterday some watery blood (only a little). Was convinced I either had a terrible infection or was about to greet AF... Ruth assured me it couldn't be 'bad news' so soon and maybe just my body taking time to heal because of pregnancy hormones (thanks Ruth - you got me through yesterday). Today, suddenly, I feel almost normal so I'm convinced it must all be over (ie embryos all came out yesterday, no pregnancy hormones left). And its only day 6 post EC. Poor DH is trying desperately to keep up with the twists and turns of my logic/ imagination....  If only the tardis was real and I could skip the next week or so!  

Jan x


----------



## bluebell

Oooooh you poor weee thing Janny.  My gut reaction is that your blleding was the aftermath if egg collection.  Most of us on here are having egg donation, but when i think back to my IVFs with my own eggs, egg collection is an invasive procedure which can cause bleeding.  I bled after mine.  Good news that you are feeling fine now.  I know what you mean though about panicking about feeling nothing.  Apart form my nasty pregnancy bleedong from week 6 onwards, I had no normal 'evidence' of being pregnant until about week 20, and I longed for symptoms.  So what i am trying to say with this rambling on is that no news can be good news.

How about distracting yourself by telling us some of your funny MIL stories ?  Would love to hear them.

Thinking of you and hope you feel a bit better about things soon.  It will take you a couple of days I'm sure to recover from yesterday's worries.

Lots and lots of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Ahhhh thanks Bluebell - all words of hope gratefully clung to! Am distracting myself at the moment with Spanish possessive pronouns (lesson in an hour)!! But as a starter on the MIL, there was the first time we met - after the usual social niceties (which she's good at) she looked me up and down and asked '' so do you like those boots then?....''  

Jan x


----------



## Jennifer

AJ -  at your mil !  Mine hasn't even spoken to me since we went to Spain !  Not a call to congratulate me.... nothing !  She was very negative with dp too when he told her - stuck in the olden days if you ask me 


Janny -  at the 'boots' comment of your mil !!!!!!!!  That is hysterical   How rude !  My mil is very rude but never means to be if you know what I mean !  She came for a week once at Xmas and I was nearly at her with the kitchen knife by the end of it   Sorry you are feeling rotten about 2ww.  I had terrible cramps for a few days after ET too but I heard its very common so try not to worry (haha easier said than done )  

My Mum is a right one too - She knew we were hoping and praying for twins and yet after the scan when I told her she fell silent, when she eventually spoke she said " Ohhhhhhhh Noooooooo Jennifer "  I was shocked beyond belief !  And yet once she had my scan pics by email she was printing them off and excitedly showing her friends   I think it might have been because my Aunti lost twins (twin to twin syndrome) years ago and thinks it could happen to me. (but it can only happen with identical twins - I don't expect she knows all the facts  )

Bluebell - Love the Aviator - i get it now


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Been chuckling    about the MIL stories - just don't get me on this one and in fact FIL - this is one topic where I become bitter and twisted and blood pressure raises hugely. I cannot BEAR MIL trying to help in the kitchen (I don't mind friends or MY FAMILY or anyone I would feel relaxed with). The ILs live several hours away (phew) but this means we have several very very intense meetings up a year. Last time they were here in June and I was telling myself just to remain calm and let it all wash over me but after about 36 hours I nearly blew my top. MIL after tea kept going on and on and on about how she didn't know where everything went in the kitchen or whether she should pack the dishwasher or whether it needed emptying. We kept making muttering noises about it didn't matter and I said I would clear up... to no avail. [After all it is our house and we do not need to be patronised in this way - I would not interfere in someone else's house if they did not want help.] In the end it seemed simpler to let her get on with it so she went off to the kitchen and DH went off upstairs to the computer (!). She then came back *shreiking* for FIL to get her rubber gloves and the washing up bowl (they travel with these!! - this was because they were going to stay in the house when we were away on holiday) from their car. So rather than just get on with it she had to involve everyone. I just about lost it and stormed off to the kitchen to tidy up and then she came to simper (or chat at my side). Sorry I must just be a nasty person when it comes to this !!!

Also when they learned of this plan I think they thought it was something a bit seedy and strange (which I found a bit hurtful) and they were obsessed with why I had not at that time told my parents - which I take to mean that they thought mine would not approve. My parents were then amazingly supportive.

AJ pleased you are serene and calm!!

Janny good luck with the remainder of your 2WW. It seems to be going quickly.

I don't really feel anything either at present which is a bit worrying but I suppose does not necessarily mean anything. I would rather feel sick but then that could just be the progesterone. 

Cannot believe it is less than a week now - not sure how the result will get to me because I will be reluctant to answer the phone 

Beth


----------



## ZenaE

Well.. until my SIL gave birth to her 2nd , my niece who was 7, (her 1st) though that you could maybe get babies out of the Next catologue, as when she was looking at the catologue for clothes, there were babies in there.


----------



## Jennifer

Talking of MILs - I found out today that my MIL did not agree with us having tx and is not at all happy for us that I am pg    Considering she popped out 5 children to an unpleasant drunk, (very long story) and lived on benefits for years I think she has a flippin cheek !         Luckily she lives far enough away, and doesn't drive, so we don't have to see her often.

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bluebell

I can see we really need to set up a MIL thread !!!!!!!!!    Mine has really wierd bigoted views, e.g. homophobe (and thinks people are gay because of chemicals in drinking water !!!), and racist  / disability-phobe to mention just a few !  FIL is just plain dotty .... e.g. recently he walked into our house and into our BEDROOM without us even knowing he was there.  Sadly we were being dull and sitting reading our books, not having wild sex hanging from the chandeliers (OK so we don't have chandeliers).

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx
PS Any new from Bel ??


----------



## Womb with a View

Janny, hope you are feeling reassured.  My friend had a full period for 3 months not realizing she was preggars (aged 40) and my sis (IVF) had implantation bleeding so worry not, I’m sure it’s a good sign or nothing at all.  Loved the boots story.  

Beth, when are you burying the MIL?!!!!  

Charlotte, hope ET has gone well and Bel, thinking of you.

Emer, the Hammersmith Hospital in London are quite happy to work alongside me with the IM in Barcelona but they don’t do the immuniology testing.  Good look with your treatment.

Welcome to all the newbies and to all the regular FF, hi xxx

Hi Holly, hope you’re well.

That’s a funny story, TheWhiteHouse.  My sis has just had an IVF baby daughter, one month ago, and her 4 year old son has now said “Mummy, I’m fed-up of her.  Can’t we get rid of her?  Can we throw her in the bin?”  Bless!

Lisa, I once wanted to be an aviator but I thought I’d ‘ave-a-tour around a cockpit and found it too small.

Yes, I think we should have a MIL/FIL thread – we’ve enough funny stories (although hurtful at the time).  We’ve got to forgive them, I think it’s age and ignorance.  My Mum is always supportive of us but even so puts her foot in it.  When we told her we were going to Spain for donor eggs she said “that’s fantastic……….those Spanish women get really fat when they get older you know!”  Classic!  She’s 82 but seems 62 and looks it and she makes us laugh when she asks “how’s the HIV going then?”!!

I think I’m being tested this week for my strength of character (yet again!)  I went in to buy a moisturizer today and the woman behind the counter said “what type of skin have you got because I’m on the change too and I’ve found…….”  I had to laugh really otherwise I’d cry!  At the Hammersmith they thought they’d got my date of birth wrong and thought I was 10 years younger (or was I dreaming?!!)  Hey ho!


----------



## Womb with a View

Guys, the above post was written by me FOUR times!!!  It kept wiping itself but I was determined to post, so sorry if I've forgotten anyone!  See, I am being tested, like I said.......xxx


----------



## RozLu

I've been chuckling out loud today at some of the latest tales   People say the most ridiculous things...
Some great stories, ladies. Keep them coming!! 
Hope all your various waits are going just that little bit faster for that...  
R
x


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Guys,

Feel awful now about my horrid post about MIL above...

She has just phoned for a "nice chat" - never happened before during the day (although normally I suppose I would not be around at that time).  Had long chat - keeps asking how I am and seems excited about "good news!" soon.  So no pressure then girl!!     Have pointed out more than once is early days and a day at a time.

Beth


----------



## Lisa

the story continues!!!

Abroadies in waiting  
Charlotte2 Ceram 21/11   
earthe kitt Ceram testing 28th nov  

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
*Abroadie crew  
Andream, lister 
Sasha B, Poland Donor found et Dec 
inspired spain ? donor found et Dec  
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor  
hunt Ceram , DE , september 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , 
Casey IM Barcelona first app 28/9 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November 
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
ladyblue IM barcelona 
roze ivi Barcelona FET Late November  
Mitch1  
Eggsey IM Barclona ET Nov/Dec?  
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
twirls IM Barcelona 
AJ London IM Barcelona  
Janny Ceram Spain 

AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
ANGEK IM Barcelona  
Dawnguzz Ceram TX??  
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, 
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE  
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain September , 

Let me know of any updates (VIA IM PLEASE)

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Lisa

new home http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41436.0.html


----------



## casey

Hi girls just a quick post as I just had to reply to the in-laws stories
my FIL has a few bob and following dd's birth he decided to put some money in a fund for her future education - anyway when i spoke to him by phone and said thank you, he said ' well i don't want her to be the poor relation - because you know how that feels don't you' GGGRRR !!!!!!!!!! 

caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Casey!  I think it's in the training to be an inlaw.  It's their job to put their foot in it!!   

  Hi Beth.  No need to feel bad over your MIL story - we've all been there!  

   Hi Lisa!  Thanks for the update re my 2ww.........it's actually a 2 and a half ww, not that I'm griping or anything, it's just that, well, if I have to wait THAT long, which is longer than the norm, surely I deserve flashing lights by my name?!!!!!     As I said, I'm being tested on my strength of character.  Again.     

Love and may the baby fairy visit you all xxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone xxx

I will try and catch up with you all tomorrow, just wanted to wish the 2wwers sanity and luck for the 2ww,

oh and a sprinkling of babydust from Charlotte xxx

hope you all make chat tonight!! 

love 

Lisa


----------



## ZenaE

Hi Girls,
Hope that you don't mind, more funnies while they are fresh in my mind.

After my niece had thought that babies came from the Next catalogue, my ddlb (dear darling little brother) asked her if she wanted a brother or sister or a rabbit, she chose a brother or sister.. about a month later, my SIL was expecting. Now when he asks my niece if she wants a brother or sister or a rabbit, she says "I don't think so"... she's still waiting for the rabbit.

Our donor had just gone through egg collection and my DDH had just done part of the process and as he thought he was finished at the clinic he went shopping (only about 10 minutes away from the clinic). I came out after being scanned & the nurses wondered where he was, as they needed to see us both after checking his tadploes were ok, because if they weren't he'd have to "perform" again. I phoned him to get him back to the clinic, so that they could see us both and explained why. He said, "what do mean I might have to do it again, I haven,t done it twice in one day for a long time, I can just about manage twice in one week."
Fortunately, the first lot of tadpoles were fine.

We all know what PMT is, but a friend's dh who went through "normal" ivf referred to MET.
Multiple Egg Tension. 

I know that we have all been through heartache with this journey that we are on, and my attitude is that we have to laugh about things like this because if we don't laugh then we will cry & there's enough of that.

I hope that I've made you smile, take care.


----------



## Womb with a View

I thought it was quiet on this thread.......then I realised you were all in the chatroom!!  I forgot!  Haven't made it there yet.... 

WhiteHouse, hope the EC went well.  Hope your DDH didn't over-extend himself!  Typical!  I am taking Chinese herbal medicine and the first time I had to drink the tea, I made my DP have a sip!    He couldn't quite believe how awful it was so when I finished the first cup he said "well done babe!  That's that over and done with, you won't have to do that again"!!!!  When I explained I'd have to not only do it again, but twice a day probably for many months, he went pale (I suppose he thought I'd get him to sip it with me!! )

Hope you guys can help me.......(and this is probably tmi but here goes)....when I first started using the vaginal pessaries, they went in quite far and easily, staying put.  Over time, and especially in the last 2 days, my vaginal passage has closed up, it's very swollen inside and I can't insert the pessaries without a lot of effort.  They then don't go very far and tonight fell out, so I had to do it again.  Will it stay there and what does this mean?  Is this normal?  I shall write to the IM but wanted immediate reassurance, if I can possibly get it.

xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi AJ - I am not sure about the pessaries question but I have heard that some girls have similar problems when using the 'front' entrance to insert them.  I am sure someone who knows better than me will reply soon   Or try using the 'search' option at the top of the page 
Shame you didn't make the chat room   Hopefully see you in there soon though 

Goodnite everyone


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks Jennifer!  I keep missing the party on a Monday night!  Must put it in the diary.  

Thanks for your help re the pessaires.

I see Crusoe got a BFP!!!!!!  Well done Crusoe!

Night, night and sleep tight. xxx


----------



## Lisa

so hows everyone ?

was chat good last night?

any alterations to teh list let me know 

Cheers xxx

lisa


----------



## bluebell

AJ, about the pessaries, have you tried the 'back door' ?  I had loads of probs using the vaginal insertion (leakage etc), so tried the other way,andthey satyed in much better.  However, I know thatdoesn't solve your tightness issue. maybe Ruth knows about that.
Good luck.....and by the way, on another matter, your posts have been really funny recently .. you have such biting wit ... you ought to write a book.. honest !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
PS Sorry missed chat last night everyone ..went out for a meal.  Was it fun ??


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven´t posted sooner.

Well, our news is that we had 8 eggs. 6 fertilized and we had 3 put back yesterday! 1 was 8 cell with 5% frag and the other 2 were 8 cell with 20% frag. We are pleased that we have managed to get this far, this time! I have just been sat here for 15 minutes trying to catch up on all your news...thank you soooo much to all of you for your good luck wishes. I now need you all to keep everything crossed for the 2ww!!!

Congratulations to Nugs!! Great news.

Janny - It was good to meet you. It´s nice to put a face to the name! I wish you well with the 2ww. We´ll get through it together! 

Bluebelle - Thank you for the virtual hug. It did help!! You are a star!

Ruth- Sorry we didn´t get to say goodbye yesterday. You were busy and hubby just wanted to get us (me and 3 embies) back to the hotel!! Thank you for everything!

Better go now as a lot of sunbathing and being waited on hand, foot and finger to do!!!

We fly back tomorrow, so I will send a few more personals then,

Love to all,

Bel,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Bel - Great to hear from you   3 on board Wow !!!!!!!!  And 8 cell too !!!!!!!!!  Take it easy and enjoy the rest of your time in spain   Lots of Luck


----------



## bluebell

BEL... I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU !!!       !!!!

You must be so relieved, especially after last itme.  here is another virtual hug ! 
Just out of interest, why 3 embies put back rather than two ?  ... just curious.

I hope you really enjoy your last days in sunny Spain.  Is it still nice and warm ?

Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Bel

Great news!!  Glad things have gone well for you and will keep fingers crossed for your 2ww.

Love Chrissie xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Bel - FAB news!!!     

Crusoe - BIG CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1      

AJ - I had a similar problem but I know you can't use those pessaries in the back door   best to call or e-mail the clinic - they should get back to you pretty quickly with some suggestions I hope ..and please can you help me with writing my book? I only got as far as one page!  

Keep thinking of Bel and her three embies..   while we're completely   here in Wales


----------



## bluebell

Aaaaah, yes, well done RSMUM, it does depends on the pessary type, you're right.  The Spanish ones don't go up the back door (too wobbly !), whereas the UK ones do (bigger and greasy !).
It's grey and drab here in 'Bonny' Scotland too.
Looking forward to reading those books !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

Aj I was a back door person too.. a lot less messy!!


Bluebell wow going out for a meal what did you do to deserve that ??


Lisa xx


----------



## crusoe

Bel

Glad your transfer went well 8 cell embies sound good and 3 of them!!!
Hope the 2ww goes by quickly, enjoy that Spanish sunshine while you can.

crusoe


----------



## nicola-anne

Bel - wonderful news! Take it easy all 5 of you!

AJ - I had exactly the same problem and was on the email to Ruth in the dead of night really worried. She said the reason is that you have glands there and they may get swollen because of all the hormones (and hopefully we are not just talking about hormones from the pessaries!)

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## bluebell

So, Nicola Anne, what did she say to do about it, ie AJs pessaries were falling out ?

Lisa ...meal out was with friends over from the Yukon ... extra special friends actually as the woman is the only person who actaully proactively offered me her eggs for donation.  I almost took her up on it when she offered (about a year ago), but didn't because my UK consultant said she was probably too old (37).  Ironic now considering my IVI  donor was 35 !  Hardly any different ! My Yukon friend was prepared to travel over from the Yukon as necessary at her own expense to take part.  Aren't friends amazing, eh ?

Lisa, any news on your move.

Good luck to any 2WWs and cyclers and immuno-explorers.

Bluebellxxx


----------



## Janny

Crusoe - brilliant news about your  ! Congratulations..... and Bel - that's a great number of embryos. Really pleased for you. Let's hope the next few days go by very fast for both of us. I am already worn out with analysing every twitch of my body. Right now I am hoping that I feel slightly sicky for a positive reason and that its not the ham I had for breakfast!

AJ - hope you've sorted out the pessary problem? As you are in England now I would imagine you can swap to the sort that are OK through the 'back door'? From what I've read on here, the hormones are absorbed pretty quickly. To be sure they don't escape I lie down for 30 minutes after inserting. This should work for you even if they are low down...Hope you get the swelling sorted quickly though, it sounds painful!

Hello to everyone else and thank you for cheering me up yesterday when I was feeling particularly negative -lots of  

Jan x


----------



## Rachel

Bel 

Great news on your enbies! Well done   Have a nice relaxing last couple of days over there and have a safe journey home tomorrow  

GOOD LUCK!       

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## bluebell

AJ .. remembered now that someone (either Ruth or Carme from IVI) said that there was easily enogh hormone in the pessaries so that it doesn't matter that you lose some.  I was losing loads as it was so hot when I was in Spain and they were just melting out as an oil slick !!!!! 
Bluebellxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Bel - that's fantastic news!  Well done!  8 cells, wow!  Yes, I'm really curious too why Ceram put 3 embies back.......I myself would have like the whole 6 we fertilised put back, just incase, but they wouldn't have it!  Have a good day resting and good luck


Bluebell you are just too kind   - glad to make you smile though.  I have been writing a book, not finished yet, but it's about stopping smoking and nothing really exciting.  If I ever get to finish it that is.....

What's your book about RSMum?  Is it about IVF?  (Oh, they say never give away your plan for a book, so if you don't wish to reply, that's ok, understood! )

Thanks for all your info on pessaries.  The IM emailed back (they are so quick) and they've not come across this swelling before but said to continue to push the pessary as far up as I can and let them know if there is any change, etc.  They said it might be an allergy but it's not painful or sore - it's just, er, very tight. 

Nicola-Anne, thanks for the info.  I read on the net about the hormones (I too hope it's not just the pessaries!!) but the IM never mentioned this.

I haven't been laying down to stop any possible leakage other than the first few days of bedrest and at 6am the morning the alarm goes off to let me know I have to insert a pessary and I get back into bed for an hour and a half!  Thanks Bluebell re the reassurance about there being enough hormone in a small amount!  My sister who had 2 IVF babies kept FORGETTING to insert her pessaries!  She'd go all day and then remember!  Didn't stop her getting preggars, although I wouldn't recommend it!

All us 2wws, hope all is serene and calm.  Love to you all. xx

Chrissie and Jennifer, hope you are feeling well and blooming. xx


----------



## nicola-anne

Sorry yes Bluebell good point I could have elaborated!

AJ - when I had the same problem Ruth said that if it was uncomfortable just use the tradesmen's entrance. 

x Nicola-Anne


----------



## Jennifer

What sort of tradesmen do you know Nicola-Anne


----------



## safarigirl

Hello everyone - got back from first appointment at Ceram, and got to meet the lovely ruth and everyone at Ceram - we are hoping to get a donor in January!!!!!!  Been good reading up on everyone.
Rest up well Bell - i do wish i was back in sunny marbella instead of tucked away in my office right now!
Aj - not sure what to say!!!   - will good luck to all the tradesmen do!


----------



## Jennifer

Safarigirl - Great news that you will be cycling after Xmas !  Something to look forward to   Get stocked up on that Folic Acid


----------



## bluebell

Great news Safari Girl.

AJ, you will have to change your avatar to a tradesman just like I changed mine to an aviator.  How on earth are you going to persuade the tradesman to lie still for long enough ?

Bluebellxxx


----------



## Lisa

you lot are all nuts!!!

love the MIL stories I havent got one really so havent got much to say on that subject!!

Bluebell hope you and lobby are ok ... havent decided yet where to move to.. think its going to be Brittany at the moment...

Jennifer hows your house selling going? love to you and san & gria

Bel fantastic news about the embies rest up and enjoy the sun before you get back to ole blighty!! shall I add you to the 2ww?

AJ  how all is well on the which entrance to use... the ooze you usually get it just the wax that holds the hormone together, it only takes about 20 mins for your body to absorb what is needed,

Safarigirl great news keeping everything crossed for January for you.. 

right off to take ds to Rugby practice so catch you all later xxx

Lisa xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Brittany Lisa .. how lovely .. think you'll get a lot of FF visitors !!!
Bxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

What with the IM's suggestion to "push it up as far as possible" and "use the trademan's entrance" to "if he can lie still for that long" I just wish I hadn't mentioned it!!!   Honestly though, it is a real fight to get one in!   It's almost as if the canal is saying "look you, I've had enough, what with all this treatment, 3 scans in one week not long ago, forget it!  Out!"  As Safarigirl said, good luck to all the tradesmen!

Lisa, you're the sanity amongst us (you and Ruth!)  Thanks for the reassurance re absorption in 20 mins.  Brittany....?  Wonderful, always wanted to live in France.

Bluebell - is the aviator not your DH  I thought it was!  Silly me! 

Safarigirl - that's wonderful news!  It'll fly by now.   



Re Folic Acid - I got my DP to take it for DEIVF as I felt it was his turn to!

I have retrieved the maps/guides/literature on Barcelona from the recycling box.......sorry girls, not as sure as DP on this one!

xx


----------



## Lisa

ahhhhh thanks aj  

its dh choice to move to Brittany he has always wanted to so I thought for once I maybe will let him have his way... I have got out of Rugby Dh is taking Christopher....

oh did I tell you I am going to the fertility clinic on saturday they are doing a party for all the babies and the tv and paper are covering it..

I am also going for another reason hmmmmm shall I tell 

love and hugs 

lisa


----------



## RSMUM

..of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Womb with a View

You tease Lisa!  Please tell?  xx


----------



## Lisa

Anyone interested in this media request?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41072.0.html


----------



## RSMUM

Already sent her an e-mail but haven't got a reply


----------



## bluebell

Me too and no reply either.  Bloody journos !!   (sorry Alfonso !!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Lisa, you still haven't told us your gossip............

Bluebellxxx


----------



## nicola-anne

Jen - About those tradesmen - just don't tell DH ok?!  

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## casey

Hi everyone -
Bel - great news !!!!!!!!!!!!!    

AJ - have you tried a bit of KY to ease it in - but check it wouldn't interfere with
the hormone absorption - by the way it is 1 patch you were right

Can I ask did anyone get info about donor from IM before egg collection? I asked some basic info eg age, any successful pregnancies - and was told not avilable until after egg collection - i thought we were matched with 1 donor and 1 back up

hi to everyone - will have to do lots of personals very soon  

caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Journalist in question has been in touch with me and is coming out to Marbella for 3 days early next week. Any successful CERAM girls who would be happy to chat to her anonymously please could you let me know as would like her to be able to speak to someone who has been out here already aswell as speaking to someone while she is here next week.

Ruth


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Crusoe, wonderful news       

Bel, good luck on the 2WW   Must be hard lapping up the sunshine (especially whilst its grey and rainy here in the UK!!)

RSMum, watched the tv programme last night and thought it excellent (may watch it again!!). You came over very well. Was a bit concerned at first that the narrator was going to intimate that it was odd to go abroad for DE treatment but obviously that was not the case and thought the argument was put forward well.

Casey, IM do match you in advance to a main donor and a back up one but they don't give you any info' about them (apart from the age) until the day of the DET. On that day you are given all the standard details including skin type, blood group and nationality.

I am getting a bit fed up of the 2WW now, feel a bit queasy at the moment, stomach feeling a bit funny and in fact _*I *_also am beginning to have problems with the wretched pessaries - may have to start swallowing them instead which is the alternative for Utrogestan although not absorbed that way quite as well.

I am due for my blood test on Monday and have arranged an appointment for this at ISIS Colchester. However, the person I spoke to today told me that I would know the result in 2-3 days  which seems a bit of a wait?! Can this be right? I will contact them again tomorrow but just wondered if anyone knew of somewhere else I could go AND get a fairly speedy result in the Ipswich / Colchester area. I probably could go up to Bourn Hall but its a 2 hour drive. I suppose it does not matter too much since I can test myself but if possible I'd like to know a blood test result on Monday. [DH says I should just chill out about it!!  ]

My (our) embies quite keen on twixes, bounty bars (just small ones) and mini milky way bars at present - well you can't deny them although obviously wish to keep caffeine levels down!!    Have promised them bikes and ballet lessons if they will just hang in there and implant securely and GROW healthily for 9 months (please)   

Hi! to everyone else not mentioned.

   

Beth


----------



## RozLu

Wow, you girls can chat!!!
I am SOooo looking forward to my pessaries now....
Just when it was getting tricky to find a place for my patches ....something new to look forward to!!
Re patches, DH suggested behind my knees today as that is clearly below the waist and unhairy (as instructed on the box... )
Good luck everyone
R
x


----------



## Womb with a View

Crickey!  I didn't know you had to put the patches somewhere below the waist!  I've put mine ON the waist.  Never mind!  Didn't know about the hair either!  Dr W said I could put the patches on my thigh but with heavy traffic in that area the patches kept peeling off! 

Our embies like being pampered by DP, being fussed over, sweeties, DVDs, magazines, hot chocolates, watching DP do the housework, back massages, bringing my laptop to me, plugging it in, etc!  Infact, our embies like having DP make all the phonecalls I usually hate making, running errands I'm not too fond of, cleaning out the cupboard under the stairs (which has been on the "to do" list for ages), etc, etc.  Just imagine what they'll demand if they (hopefully) progress to being children?!! 

Rozlu, good luck and the pessaries are not that bad, no pain for me at least!  
Beth, nice to know we're in harmony re the VP and pessaries!  Hope you get the clinic blood test sorted!  
Casey, the KY jelly is defo not needed!  They bounce right out!!!  (sorry, tmi) 

Re donor info:  we weren't told the nationality (although we assumed Spanish as she is a newly trained solicitor/lawyer in Spain) nor the colour of skin (hopefully white) but we were told the eye colour, height, weight, age, what she does for a living but only 10 mins before ET.  We did ask before but told they didn't have that info. 

Hope all is well with Janny and Bel and anyone else on their 2ww.  

Lisa, do you have something to tell us?!!!  xxx


----------



## Lisa

Ruth ahh again you will be in the paper..I am so honored to know such a famous person... makes the folks john invites me to meet seem very droll !!
well another day down you 2ww'ers

hows the sanity...

hope everyone else is ok and progressing nicely xxx

I am sure I had something to tell you but hey cant for the life of me remember !!

Lisa xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Lisa, DO tell, oh pretty please........! x

 I realised this morning in the shower that I've got my waist mixed up with my hips (not hard under the circumstances as they just seem to be as big as each other and roll into one)!  In the light of day with my brain fully switched on......I am putting the patches on the HIPs as instructed by the IM (checked their email) and I must have been very tired last night.....apologies! x

Have a great day. x


----------



## Lisa

AJ LMAO   hips waist I know how you feel!!

well hope your head is working this am.... 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

"hope your head is switched on this morning...." eerrrr, well it can't be cos I don't know what "LMAO" means!  Think I may go back to bed.......



Let me guess:  LMAO= long midrift and overweight?  

x


----------



## Lisa

LMAO = laughing my head of !! but like your one better!!

PMPL!!


----------



## bluebell

Now then Lisa ... here is a quote from you.......

"oh did I tell you I am going to the fertility clinic on saturday they are doing a party for all the babies and the tv and paper are covering it..

I am also going for another reason hmmmmm shall I tell"

Naughty you keeping us in suspense. Come on .... out with it, you torturer you.

Bluebellxx


----------



## Lisa

morning bluebell   or should I say afternoon it is here!! 

whos keeping you in suspenders really your dh is kinky isnt he!! keepin you in suspenders all this time !!


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooh, you evil woman !!!  Not sure I could get suspender belt round bump even if I tried !
We're not going to ask you any more, are we AJ ?!!  We're sulking now   !!!!


----------



## Lisa

he he he I might tell you on saturday if all goes well.......   

so bluebell can we see a bump picture!!


here I will blow you some bubbles if that helps!!


----------



## RSMUM

That's soooo mean Lisa! 

"morning all!

AJ - I put mine on my bum as someone said don't put somewhere you will get knicker/trouser friction..but I tell ya -this last lot have superglue on 'em! I had lovely horrid gluey marks left for about a week afterwards!

Oh God, DH doing his drumming practice - he MUST be stressed out


----------



## Lisa

RSMUM Druming practice are you sure.. why do I get a picture of animal from the muppets in my head!!!


----------



## bluebell

I put them on bum too, higher up where there is less movement, ie not near top of leg where it stretches more when you sit down.  Yes, delightful gluey black marks .. I made DH scrub them off for me in the shower. Felt like a horse being groomed for a show !  

RSMUM .. what kind of music (if it is music ??!!) does DH play ?

Lisa .. not talking to you, except to say thanks for the bubbles !!!

Hello to everyone else,
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

bluebell


----------



## Jennifer

Lisa - are you planning to use a few frosties


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning to all you gals and boys, apart from Lisa.

What happened to the lovely Krone (Katherine?)?  She read all those posts of ours and has now decided she's not coming out to play after all....   Hi Krone if you're reading this!  Say hello!

It seems I have oily skin as the patches have not stuck easily sometimes.  I even took to cellotaping them on but decided best to change them for new ones.  Have now got the hang of it!

You seem to have a very talented household RSMum!  

Are you back Bel?  Hope all is well.  How's it going Janny?  Beth? xxxx

Lisa will have a "few frosties" as friends on this site if she doesn't tell us sooooooooon!

Anyone for EC/ET or first appointment this week?

Love to all, AJ xx


----------



## RSMUM

Ha! Like that AJ!  C'mon Lisa - tell, tell , tell..

No, DH works from home and has just moved out of his "office " in what is now a small utility room - to a converted barn in the garden - yippeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - so he's now got a HUGE office full of his guitars, keyboards and a drum kit he bought years ago - he's learning..but I know when things get tough with work cos either the drums start or he's blasting out house music EXTREMELY loudly   Yeah, he's the talented one - I can barely play the recorder! 
x


----------



## Lisa

House music way to go RSMUMS dh !! mine only blasts crooners and looks very put out when I play anything remotley modern!! bless well I spose it is his 50th next month!!  

Lisa 

I think I am going on a bubble giving trip to all my abroadie buddies !!


----------



## Jennifer

Bubble blowing trip   

Bless your dh !  Mine likes the golden oldies too and hes only 38


----------



## bluebell

Mine likes house / techno / jungle etc, but also (worryingly) still loves 80s stuff including George Michael and other dodgy bands you would never admit openly to liking and would keep albums hidden well away in a safe out of style police prying eyes  !


----------



## Lisa

what like millie vanilli and culture club .... or really bad like ace of base and the spice girls


----------



## bluebell

OMD, Flock of Seagulls, Duran Duran, Aha etc etc .... I loved them at the time when I was a teenager, but have moved on now .. still like some of it tho, e.g. earlier Human League etc. I can see we need a music thread as well as a MIL thread !


----------



## RSMUM

Lisa - you're avoiding the subject....


----------



## safarigirl

Found this article which i thought everyone might find interesting .....

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Bluffs/7613/elaine.html


----------



## Janny

Hi Safari Girl - just tried your link and my computer says that www.geocities.com ''cannot be found'' - anyone else having the same problem?

Jan x


----------



## safarigirl

I've just tried clicking on the link and it did open for me ....!


----------



## bluebell

and for me .. interesting and reassuring ! Janny, it's an article by a woman who has donated eggs in the UK, her feelings about it etc.  If you still have trouble, perhaps Safari Girl you could cut and paste it into a PM to Janny.
Bluebellxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Janny, how are you doing on the 2WW? Seems to go on forever doesn't it 

AJ, hope the embies are not being too demanding today though good idea of them to encourage DP to clear out cupboard under the stairs    

DH helpfully got all washing out of washing basket this morning in an effort to protect our embies -  all I have to do is sort washing and put in machine...  

I don't really feel anything today and even the wretched pessaries are behaving 

Spoke to Isis today.  Apparently their bloods have to go up to London to be done.  I may get the result from them late Tuesday which would not be too bad.  I'll do my own test on Monday anyway (have bought 3 and have an old one anyway so that should be enough!!).

Go on Lisa what is your news

Beth


----------



## Janny

It works for me too now! Must have just been one of those 'interesting' computer blips...

Jan x


----------



## Janny

Hi Beth - its awful isn't it?! My 'symptoms' are diminishing daily ie. as my body recovers from EC and ET - uncomfortable as the cramps were they made me feel like my womb was actually doing something... I just keep telling myself that 'normal' pregnant people have no signs by now. Its good to hear that you are feeling the same (I'm not uniquely mad then! ) - and great that these message boards are full of people who experienced the same lack of 'feelings'  but got a BFP! 

Lots of   - less than a week to go for you now!

Jan x
AJ - I sent you an IM earlier - hope you got it?
Charlotte & Bel thinking of you too!


----------



## bluebell

Janny and Beth .. I had no symptoms at all, except for sore boobs, possibly caused by pessaries.  It seems that the only certain thing about symptoms is that there is no certain thing about symptoms, but that doesn't make it any easier does it?
Hope you are feeling OK and not too scared.  So many of you on this thread are so positive and strong .. when I was in my 2WW I was a jibbering wreck.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

Bluebell a jibbering wreck for your 2ww      

the pesseries are a bummer I thought it had worked one min the convinced af was coming the next... dam things...

lots of strength to you all.. you will get there so testing monday sarah    will have to be online all day ..

bel hope you are on your way back soon hun xxx lots of luck to your 2ww...

janny xxx when do you test ?

hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Janny

Thank you Bluebell and Lisa - it really helps to hear your experiences. Bluebell I can't imagine you jibbering! You are always so strong and positive - if you jibbered there isn't much hope for me   My official test date is next Wednesday but I don't think I can bear to find out in front of Ruth and Dr Benito (I want to cry in private if its a BFN....) - they give you the result in about an hour, in the clinic. So I think it'll be the day before that at home in the loo! Does anyone out there know the Spanish brand equivalent of ''First Response'' testers?

Jan x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Just got back...literally!! Dropped bags and sent DH down the Chippy...well I am eating for four at the moment!!! That has been my excuse for the past 2 days and I'm hoping it will be one I will use for the next ummm 9 months!!!

Just tried to have a quick catch up, but I have decided you lot are the best... but a little crazy??!!

In answer to having 3 put back. It was at my request. I asked Ruth and she spoke with the embryologist on ET day and they agreed. That made me feel a lot happier for some reason. I know the quality of 2 aren't great, so maybe this influenced their decision?

Oh well, here we go now, back to work and on 2ww...this is the worst bit. I held my stomach on the flight this afternoon on take off...DH thinks I'm going nuts!! I'm sure there is worst to come the next 9 days!!!

Love to all,

Bel,xxxx


----------



## Bel

Ohh... Congratulations CRUSOE!!! I'm soooo pleased for you,

Bel,x


----------



## kone

Hello Ladies ,
Thanks for remembering me A.J. yes i am still here but i have been trying to wean myself of the site a bit it was becoming an obsession.i was logging on up to six or seven times a day!!I missed a couple of days and had to read back a bit because there is such alot of activity.
My heart goes out to you lovely ladies on the 2ww i remember how the days drag hope you all get the result you want.
I had to go in for a repeat full count blood test today ,another hold up in getting our proforma completed.When i had the test three weeks ago i had a cough and the test told the doctor i had  a chest infection which i was amazed at.
Anyway hopefully the proforma will be winging its way to sunny spain and the lovely Ruth by Monday at the latest and we can get moving.We are still hoping to go to Ceram in Feb if Ruth has a donor by then.I have green eyes and dh blue and i think i read on here that it can take longer when this is the case.
Anyway i am wishing the time away and so looking forward to it .The many success stories at Ceram are so encouraging.
Very interested in the patch stories .Is this what you do to increase the lining?anything else or is that it?.I have had problems with my lining in the past so i might need extra large patches!!
bye for now
katherine
P.s. Bel has posted while i was typing.Well done BEL on your three passengers. FOR THE REST OF 2WW


----------



## RozLu

Hello
You girls are much more helpful than the clinic re where to put patches - thank you. (Yes Kone, I'm pretty sure the patches are oestrogen to grow the lining - not sure if it does anything else though I was hoping it would make me all sweetness and light, but I think I have evolved long term snapiness  ^beware^ ( that requires urgent BFP to resolve...) 
Anyway, when I asked the clinic about where to put patches, they sent me a diagram. Very helpful, or so you would expect. (Maybe to send to AJ sort our her hips from her waist, for example. (   you made us laugh AJ xx))
In fact it was a 'diagram' of the days of the week to change the patches.... ho hum  
Good luck to all, whatever your wait... and esp the 2ww people 
R
x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Roz, hope you're well.  Glad to make you laugh.   Re the patches, I thought they were to suppress AF?!!!!!!  If not, then we would have a bleed if we weren't preggars nearer the end of the 2ww, wouldn't we?  I thought the pessaries (or pest-r-these as I've renamed them) were to increase the womb thickness??  Am I losing it?      Does this mean that, when my 2ww is unofficially over by Saturday (testing Monday) if I'm not pregnant I may have a bleed?  Couldn't bear to have AF over the weekend as I'm supposed to be working on Sunday.......I wouldn't be in any fit state!!

 xxx


----------



## RSMUM

The patches increase the lining and I'm pretty sure you won't have a bleed until you stop all the meds ( hope you don't have to for ages! ) - the nice thing is you don't have to knicker-check..anyway, that's my understanding of it all...

six or seven times a day eh Kone?! Gulp! P'haps I need to get out more


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi guys!

Bluebell, thanks, good to have re-enforced that no symptoms could be good... 

Bel, welcome back and good luck for your 2WW

Kone, OMG I agree that this board is just soooo addictive.  DH thinks I have completely lost the plot and will not leave the computer at all    Not true obviously 

Holly, good luck with your scan, how exciting!!  

Beth


----------



## Lisa

Bel welcome baack so pleased to hear all is well with you and your 3 embies... maybe the first set of abroadie triplets!!

alanelaine it must be exciting fingers crossed you get a donor soon..

Kone welcome back it is addictive isnt it FF!!

Hope all you 2ww are in good positive spirits so whos testing first I have no dates for any of you ... janny is testing un-officially monda how about the rest of you!!

Lisa


----------



## Janny

Not Monday, it'll be Tuesday Lisa. At least that's the story so far!!!

Jan xx


----------



## Lisa

ahhh sorry Janny tuesday  so whos testing when.. if you 2ww'ers could IM me your dates I will add them to the 2ww list... so we can all wish you heaps of luck and wishes xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning guys and gals, except Lisa!

Errrrr, actually, I test on Monday along with Beth I believe!  But I'm not talking to you Lisa, this is just for everyone else's benefit! 

   WHEN are you going to tell us then Lisa? xxx


----------



## Lisa

Morning AJ xxx    

nice to not alk to you    Monday is d day for 2 of you then keeping everything crossed   

I will reveal all On saturday whatever the outcome i promise!! wont I jennifer       

have a bubble to keep you going!!


----------



## Lisa

earthe Kitt you travel tomorrow dont you?

anyone know?

if you are good luck hun


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi Lisa 
good  memory
I travel on Tuesday and come back on Friday
Have agreed to see Ruth's journalist next week (anonymously) - will try and convince her that us abroadies are not desperate - just weary and frustrated...
See - I'm not not talking to you
Looking forward to a bit of sunshine - what's the weather like at the moment Ruth?
Welcome back Bels - with your 3 passengers - are they making housekeeping demands?
I think mine may want the garden clearing of summer toys and junk, the lawn cutting and feeding, the dahlias and geraniums taking up and a few bulbs planting...
Good luck to next weeks testers and well done Crusoe. 
Will drop in on Monday from home and do some checking otherwise I cruise the boards throughout the day at work - certainly more than 6 or 7 times!!!
Jo


----------



## Bel

Morning Lisa,

I test on Friday 18/11. Seems like a lifetime away!!

Bel.x


----------



## bluebell

Aaaaaaah, so Jennifer's in on the secret as well. ..........so we don't speak to her either !!!  

Wishing all the 2WWs as peaceful as possible a few days and will be on FF several hundred times a day next week to see how you all got on !

Bluebellxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

I have put that on the list bel xxx good luck and i hope the sanity remains... love to you and your 3 embies.. did they charge you excess baggage bringing  back!!

bluebell xxx well I wont be about tomorrow so you can all hassel Jennifer instead!!  

earthe kitt xxx well I was close   good luck hun give my love to ruth looking forward to your return with cargo onboard..

Oh and you lot do me a favour stop gassing so I dont have zillions of posts to catch up on.. when I get back!!


----------



## Jennifer

Yikes - How did I get dragged into this !  

Well Lisa says she will tell you on Sat whatever the outcome (sat is not a weekend in dubai - remember ladies  )  So I guess that is a promise - if she breaks it - I might spill the beans


----------



## Lisa

jennifer I thought if I am going down who would I like to take with me and well couldnt have thought of a nicer person so yes you are now dragged into it


----------



## Jennifer

You are funny !  

Welcome back Bel      

Good Luck to everyone else


----------



## Lisa

nah not funny blumming loopy more like


----------



## bluebell

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  to Jennifer and Lisa       
I'm away all w/e running a conference, so won't find out until Monday !  It had better be good enough to wait for !!!


----------



## Lisa

might be might not be


----------



## charlotte2

Hi Girls,

We got back last night from Marbella.
Ruth as always was absolutely fantastic with us.

We had 8 eggs of which 5 fertilized and 3 made it. 
We had all 3 transfered on Tuesday.
All were 4 cell, 1st with 7% ,2nd with 10%, and 3rd with 20% fragmentation.
Transfer was done 2 days after EC.

Just Keeping my fingers crossed for the   
Will try and keep myself busy by doing some painting and listening to some soothing music.

Crusoe-  Congratulations on your  


Thank you so much everybody for all your good wishes.
I will be needing them for the next 2 wws.

Loads of loves to all of you

Charlottexxx


----------



## Lisa

well done Charlotte xxx

I will add you to the 2ww'ers now .. wishing you all the luck in the world hun 

praying all you 2ww'ers dreams come true xxx


----------



## charlotte2

Lisa that was really quick 

thank you so much for all your good wishes and prayers.
We need all of it.

Charlottexxx


----------



## bluebell

FANTASTIC NEWS CHARLOTTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
Another set of triplets ??!!!!!!!!
Take it easy and enjoy your painting and music.
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Charlotte 

Well done! Good luck for your 2ww  

     

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Janny

Great news Charlotte - welcome to the 2ww!

Jan x


----------



## crusoe

Charlotte

Thanks for your congratulations.
Here's hoping the 2ww goes by quickly and you get a BFP too...

best wishes
crusoe


----------



## chrissier

Good luck Charlotte and Bel with your 2ww!  

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Great news Charlotte   Hope the 2ww passes quick for you 

How are you doing Bel and Janny ?


----------



## nugs

Good to hear from you Charlotte and wishing you lots and lots of luck.

How was the acupuncture?

Best wishes Nugs


----------



## Womb with a View

Great news Charlotte, well done!  xxx

EarthaKit - good luck for Tuesday and Friday.  May the Babydust Fairy visit us all!!!   

I've had lots of pains in my lower stomach today - almost like I've pulled a muscle.    Hope it's nothing bad.  

Beth, Janny, Bel, Charlotte and anyone else who's waiting for the 2ww to be over, good luck, stay positive and serene! 

Nugs, how you doing?  Hope you're blooming.

Hi to all you old-timers and good luck for your conference at the weekend Bluebell. x

 xx ps can't wait for Saturday Lisa!


----------



## roze

Hi, Folks, glad to see there is so much going on. Most of the familiar names during my time on the board are now pg with their buns, which is the way it should be.

I have had the all clear re my many blood tests, so will shortly be starting another monitored cycle for my FET in Barcelona. In my miserable way I wish they'd found something wrong to explain the problems and to fix it.
Think I might try some regular acupuncture and baby aspirin just in case there is something wrong with my blood flow, also some B12, and plenty of exercise, rest and relaxation just in case. Looks like I may be testing on Xmas day after all.!


love to all,

roze  xxxxx


----------



## nugs

I know what you mean about wishing they had found something as sometimes we need explinations for all our BFN's but really its good news Rose. I've had acupuncture for yr and a half now and alway have a good lining so I think it helps.  I'll try and get hold of the studies to suggest it increased the success rate of IVF (my acupuncturist keeps telling me about them)

Hope the 2WWers are keeping sane.  Good luck Beth, Janny Bel Charlotte
Good luck Earthakit too!

AJ - I had pains in my abdomen on my 2WW that felt a little like period pains.  Lets hope yours are a good sign and good luck next week.

I'm fine - still can't believe I got a BFP - just seems surreal at the mo.

Best wishes everyone Nugs x


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning Roze.  I too know exactly what you mean about finding a label to the cause of not getting pregnant.  The baby aspirin - the ARGC recommended it and the Hammersmith.  However, the IM weren't impressed and told me to come off it but please do check with them.  The doc said it changes something in your body but do check as this might have been an instruction to me after ET as I forgot to mention it at our interview.  My gut feeling is that it really helps but I'm not a MD.

I've been having acupuncture weekly since March (with chinese herbs) and although it has been expensive it made a real difference to my skin, tradesmans entrance (hi Bluebell!), blood flow during period - thinner, brighter, longer, period itself (not clots).  I was going to say sorry about tmi but I know us ladies like lots and lots of info!  I also had been a vegetarian for 21 years (which is good, if one eats well) for longevity, skin, etc. but not for baby making my Chinese Doctor told me and she wanted me to start eating chicken (I have 2 pet hens, sob, sob) and oily fish (especially chicken as it is the blood of life or something) so I started eating chicken, much to my disgust after 21 years, as I am so determined to have my child.  Eating chicken and fish changed my skin (it looks much better than I can remember) and gave me so much more energy - I'm brigher, quicker, awake!  I will, however, go back to beging a veggie when and if I have a child.

I've also been having reflexology since March (every two weeks) with someone in West London who works with a lot of fertility clients.  She was the one who diagnosed that my tubes were not blocked.  She was correct, even though the consultant said they were!

This, of course, all costs an arm and a leg and it's just as well I have 2 jobs!  No holidays, no luxuries, no savings, just trips to the IM and all these treatments!!  However, I don't think one has to do all of this, if anything.  I did it as I'm 46 and wanted to look back and say "I did everything I could".  I also went to a hypnotherapist (even though I'm a well-known and well-qualified hypnotherapist/psychotherapist myself) as I felt I needed to be positively reinforced.  We've even taken to saying a prayer the night before our trip to the IM and neither of us are religious and DP doesn't even believe in God!

Personally, I think that rest and relaxation (NO STRESS!) is key to a lot of this.  My Chinese doc said this too.  If that's all I could have afforded to do (i.e. relax myself) then that would have been my choice of treatment, just relaxation and avoidance of stress.  One of the ways I avoided stress was to hire a cleaner (again, another outlay) but to me being in a clean home is essential and this is fairly cheap and means I don't spend 5 hours a week cleaning (DP either, although he is very tidy and often hoovers!)

I think exercise is important and this is the one area I've fallen down in.  My Chinese doc said that something like dancing (where blood gets pumped to the pelvic area) is fantastic.  I do Ceroc (modern jive) and have done for years, but with trying to work to pay for all this IVF and the treatments, I haven't been dancing although I did go for about 6 weeks recently.  If I'm not pregnant this time, I shall be back at Ceroc next week.

I've gone off into "one"!  Sorry about that ladies, I was just sharing my thoughts with Roze and then decided it might be interesting for anyone who is watching this board and wanting to gather ideas/info.  Hope this helps someone.

Thanks Nugs for the support!  Last night and this morning I've had the most awful period pains.  Feel quite low now and hope it's nothing.  I must remember though that this happened last time and I even had a small bleed which I thought meant it was all over but I was pregnant (although very low levels) but, regrettably, I didn't know and went out and got plastered.  Lessen there for all to not assume anything and I regret this terribly, altough, I know it probably wasn't going to happen for me then as the levels were low.

Great news Roze that you'll be using your frosties soon. xxx

Hope all your 2ww ladies are doing well.  Love to you all.
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Aj -  If it means anything , I'm sure you going out and getting plastered didn't do anything - I know, you must've heard it a thousand times but..my heart went out to you when I read that bit.. 

will write a longer post later but wanted to say thanks for writing all this - as you know I'm in the midst of " what the hell do I do next? " mode so this was quite reassuring and helpful to me..

I've been taking BA for YEARS, got the impression it's controversial if you've had recurrent M/C's - it's all sooo confusing..    

B.T.W. your pains may be a good sign - the two women who were on the 2ww wait with me about 8 months ago both complained bitterly of them the whole time and both got BFP's and one is about to have twin boys.

hang in there chuck  

Beth - how are YOU doing too?  

Deb x


----------



## bluebell

AJ .. I too was very moved by your post.  You put so much intelligence, energy and time into getting your baby that you realy deserve to succeed.
Getting palstered can't have affected things ... just think how many people get up the duff after a drunken sh*g !  I have a freind who, like you, was convinced AF had arrived adn drunk gallons of cider only to find BFP the next day and now has baby boy.  It is so easy to make causal connections and blame ourselves.  Despite knowing the logic of this I still blame myself for losing the twin to Miss Lobby .. too much walking in the Pyrenees after transfer etc etc. 
RSMUM is right AF pains seem pretty common during BFP 2WWs.  
Thinking of you lots AJ, and all the other 2WWs, and you too RSMUM.
Really busy with work this week, but will post loads more next week.
Bluebellxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hi AJ - I can't share any personal experience with you on the pains your having, and I would / will be equally scared if they happen to me (so far there hasn't been a twinge that I haven't managed to come up with a best case *and worst case explanation for!) HOWEVER, from what I've read on here lots of people get quite bad late implantation cramps*...the blood you had last time could also have been implantation. I really really hope that is what is happening to you at the moment.

I took baby aspirin from ET for 2 days - then I had a small watery bleed... I was so scared the aspirin had contributed that I stopped immediately. My feeling now is that unless you know something needs correcting, then probably our bodies have a perfect chemical balance and are giving it their best shot. Your mind and body preparation sounds phenomenal AJ - you really have done everything to give it you best shot. I so hope it works out for you...

I have entered a slightly more rational phase - although something horribly like PMT kicked in last night, then went away after I'd been pampered for a few hours by DH . I now just don't know if its worked or not - and with only swollen boobs and a few womb twinges to analyse hopefully I'll get through the next few days with some sanity still intact 

Hope all the other 2wws are doing OK? It helps knowing that you are all out there.

Jan xx


----------



## Janny

don't know where that bold stuff came from - please ignore!


----------



## chrissier

Dear 2wwers!

I had loads of twinges during my 2ww and was convinced it hadn't worked towards the end.  I got pre-implantation bleeding as well.  Sometimes worrying and stress can bring on tummy aches and then you start imagining the worst.  Pains like a pulled muscle are common during pregnancy, I get them all the time, especially if I sneeze or move suddenly in bed.  My midwife told me that was a normal part of pregnancy so could be a good sign AJ.

Will be rooting for you all and hope to see many more BFP's!!!!

Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

You guys are just fab. xx  Thinking of you Janny, Beth, Bel and Charlotte.  Hope I haven't forgotten anyone!  I have noticed, on the amusing side, that I am hopelessly forgetful over this last week - very unlike me.  It's making people smile around me.  I even thought I was due into work this weekend but they called this morning and said "what are you on about?  It's your weekend off work!" which is a relief!

Chrissie, RSMum, Bluebell - thanks for the reminder re "pains" during the 2ww.  You're right, could be a good sign.  Have to say the "pulled muscle" sensations yesterday were very frequent and they weren't at all like period pains.  My Mum (she of "how's the HIV going?") wanted me to lay down but I wouldn't.  

Thanks again guys. xxxxx


----------



## karen1

Hi, just want to say good luck to everyone on the 2WW.

AJ, I had af pains and then bleeding on day 10, thought it was the start of af but it turned out to be implantation bleeding.

Wishing you lots of luck and  

Karen xx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Gosh it's so good to know that I am not going through all this on my own!! I have been unable to concentrate on anything this week. The last two days at work have been hell. As soon as I get home I put my feet up, but I am scared that I am putting my chnaces at risk, by being at work. I am also analysing every feeling in my stomach. It really helps to have all your experiences. It does help to put my mind at rest....for a while anyway! We are so desperate for this to work this time, as I'm sure alll us 2ww's are.

I'm thinking of you all, Janny,AJ,Charlotte and Beth. Hope you are all cpoing a lot better than me!!

Love to all,
Bel,xxx


----------



## Jennifer

|Awwwwwwwwwwww been thinking of you Bel -


----------



## Rachel

Me too  Bel. So hoping that this is the one for you xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Thinking of you Bel - your testing date is our return date.
I'm dreading the 2WW
I'd much rather be anticipating  a course of treatment than waiting for a result

Thinking of you for Monday AJ - hope to be able to check in and see how you get on

Other 2ww'ers - hope all goes well over the next few days

Jo


----------



## casey

Bel - thinking of you  

Congratualtions to Nugs & Crusoe    
AJ, Charlotte, Janny & Beth - good luck to you all on your 2ww  -      - I keep checking the boards to make sure that you are all ok

Roze - good luck with your FET   - Me & you might be out there the same time 

Im just waiting for   to arrive and then i start the patches - still feeling nervous and up and down - but keep telling myself to chill out and have been taking my mind of things by - dare i say it - XMAS SHOPPING!!!!!!!!

bye for now
CaseyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi everyone!

Pleased to see the board has been busy again. 

Just a short post to wish everyone well, especially those on the 2WW.

Sorry to hear you have not been feeling well AJ [have sent you an im by the way]. Hope you are feeling bit better now.

I am a bit (a lot) angst-ridden so won't say much. Thought I must be pre-menstrual but don't think that's possible (with all the drugs). I suppose it must be natural after several months of planning and excitement and now for me the end result will be soon. But trying to stay calm and hopeful.

Keep feeling I must have a plan of action ... but really it is too soon 'cos don't know what result will be. DH won't discuss possible plan of action anyway 

DH busy hoovering downstairs at present - I feel very guilty.

Our central heating boiler has just packed up as well so possibly no heating this weekend (maybe even worse no hot water   )

Beth


----------



## RozLu

Hi everyone
Looks like we are ready for ET next week and off to   Spain. Yikes. Got my patches, pessaries and plastic packed, and ready to go...just waiting for confirmation. Sounds like the flights will be busy - so many people on the way out there! xxx
Lots of luck   to all the 2ww- and tx- waiters. Keep calm and serene 
R
x


----------



## casey

Girls - 
can I ask a question which is puzzling me (not difficult to do -honest   )
Do the patches stop ovulation ? I thought the patches were oestrogen to build up lining - IF you stop Yasmin then start patches on day 1 then what stops ovulation so ET can go ahead that month ? or do pathces have a dual function 

Thanks casey 

Roz lu  good luck  for your ET


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi everyone,

Just dropping in from "sunny" Spain...(we had thunder and lighting and a torrential downpour in Barcelona today)! 

Casey, the patches are to thicken up your lining to prepare it for the embryo transfer. It´s the Yasmin which stops you ovulating...it´s the contraceptive pill. The patches are the same as hormone replacement therapy so I don´t imagine they would affect ovulation...though I could be wrong! Dr Olivares explained it all to me this morning but I´ve forgotten most of it already... 

I loved IM and I am going to have my tx there. I have my medication and at the moment it is safely ensconsed in the hotel room minibar. Unfortunately my wretched polyp has grown to 1.6 cm and Dr Olivares says it has got to go, so I´m going to have it removed in the next couple of weeks. With any luck my transfer will be in January or February. I´m so excited!

Best of luck to everyone with their treatment.

Clara x


----------



## casey

Clara rose - If  it is the Yasmin that stops ovulation - why do you stop taking it when you start the patches ??
Casey


----------



## RozLu

Hi girls

Casey and Clara Rose - Definitely estaderm patches to build the lining... I have synarel nose spray as well after the pill to stop ovulation. Does that make sense? Next question for me is what do the progesteone pessaries do. TMI info on pessary symptoms here this week   , but not sure I know what they actually do  
Casey, it sounds like you are just a week or so behind us. Good luck for your pre-wait xx

Clara Rose, hope you are having a lovely time in Barcelona  . Sorry you have the wait - but it will be worth it...

AJ You deserve to relax this weekend. I hope you can, and the Monday is full of   I am following your wise advice and banning STRESS. STRESS is out, calm and serene is IN!

Beth, Charlotte and Janny too. Take care for the rest of the 2ww

Roze and RSMum take care!!

Lisa (woman of intrigue), pls can you add me to the abroadies list? DET mid Nov...

Have a lovely calm and serene weekend eveyone
R
x


----------



## casey

I think the pessaries are to both build the lining and supply the hormones (progesterone) to sustain a pregnancy 

As for yasmin - i thought I took it to stop ovulation and to synchronise my cycle with the donor - but what stops ov when i stop yasmin and start patches  

caseyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

If all goes well I will be having FET in December!!


----------



## Janny

I knew it!   Hope time flies for you Lisa - the waiting is hard isn't it? Those UK girls will wish they got up earlier when they log on and see your news at last  

Jan xxx


----------



## casey

Lisa - good luck for December    

well i started my patches today   - lets see if i develop into a calm and serene 
human being    

caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

i know.. i am a mixed bag of every emotion at the moment dh and i had decided not to go again and then last week we just thought hey lets have a go...  so we shall see!!!

still cant believe we are doing it!! knowing my luck though wont have af now till next year!!


----------



## Iain

Good luck Lisa !!!!

Iain


----------



## Jennifer

Excellent news Lisa   How exciting


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Exciting, good luck Lisa!!    

Beth


----------



## RSMUM

Wooppee! 

Great news Lisa -thought as much 
Beth - nice to hear from you.
Casey - you're on your way! Sure the patches witll make you calm and serene - but that will be counter-balanced against the excitement!   

    to all the 2ww girlies!


----------



## Rachel

Lisa 

Brillliant news! Good luck!  

Love, Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Ruth

I'd guessed as much Lisa!!!! Good luck honey!!

Ruth


----------



## ladyblue

Fab news Lisa, fingers crossed for you!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi everybody.
there are so many people on this thread it has been impossible to keep up. I have posted on and off for a while now, but after my house move had to wait 5 weeks for a phone line and connection. But now I'm up with modern technology I'd like to "re-join" if that's ok?
I am having ICSI with Ruth and going out there on Wednesday!!! I am very nervous as I haven't had any treatment here before as we never got to that stage with our IVF. Perhaps you could add me to the list of abroadies? As you can see from my signiture, we have a beautiful little girl who is 2 now, and she is coming too, so I am excited about her first trip abroad and on a plane. 
Does anyone know how warm it is in Marbella? Should I take summer stuff or jumpers?? I am panicking a bit and got a bee in my bonnet about every little detail. 
I hope to keep up to date now with everything. Congrats to all the BFP's since I last looked here properly, and Lisa, what a beautiful picture of your beanie baby. She has grown so much so quickly!

Thanks for any help in advance

PP xx


----------



## Janny

Hi Pink Paula - quick weather report from Andalucia! Its beautiful here at the moment, around 20C in the day and min 12C at night. But at this time of year it could rain - torrentially... You'll need the kind of clothes you wear in September in England - and a brolly just in case! The BBC web site does a very reliable 5 day forecast so you could have a look just before you set off.

Good luck with your treatment, and enjoy your holiday in Marbella  

Jan x


----------



## Newday

Hi Lisa

just wanted to wish you all the very best for Dec

love Dawn


----------



## Jennifer

Dawn - How lovely to see you posting   Hope you are ok hun


----------



## RozLu

Lisa
That's fabulous news!  
Take care
R
x


----------



## Bel

Hi Lisa.

Great news. Wishing you all the best. Roll on December hey??!

Dawn - Good to hear from you. Hope you are feeling better. 

Janny, Charlotte,AJ and Beth - How you doing girls? I am not coping too well so far. I haven't had any signs at all. This is how I felt on the last 4 cycles and I'm sooo scared.

Rachel,Bluebelle,Holly,Jennifer,Karen,Nugs and Nicola-anne - Hope you girlies are okay, and that the sickness is passing.

PinkPaula - Marbella is such a wonderd#ful temp at the moment. We flew back on Wednesday. I took summer clothes, pair of Jeans and a few long sleeved tops for the evening. Hope this helps and good luck!!

Hi to Rozlu,Ladyblue,RSMum,Casey,Iain and Clara - Hope you are all having a good weekend,

Love to all,

Bel,xx


----------



## charlotte2

Hi everyone 

Sorry I have hardly been logging on.

Lisa- Very happy to hear you news. Loads of Good Luck to you for December.

Bel- I am not doing brilliant either. One moment I am thinking positive thoughts and the other moment just the opposite. I think I am going  .
I have not had any signs either. I think the stress has been playing up on my digestion.
I don't know if I should mention this here, but I was constipated this morning .
I tried to push hard and I hope I have not done any harm. 

Ruth how have you been! 
Do I have anything to worry about.

PinkPaula- The temp. in Marbella was absolutely fantastic when we went. Lots of sunshine. However, the nights were a bit chilly. Good Luck for your treatment.

Jan- how are you doing? 

Loads of loves to all of you out there,

Lots of positive vibes to all of us   

Charlottexxx


----------



## nugs

Sending more positive vibes to you girls 
Bel and Janny I assure your the feelings your having at this point in the 2WW are normal.  
AJ hope you're holding on in there
Lisa, exciting news and I wish you lots of luck.
Welcome PinkPula

Best wishes to everyone Nugs x


----------



## nugs

Charlotte - thinking about you and sending you lots and lots of positive thoughts.  It's so easy to think its not worked when you had no signs but it doesn't work like that.  Our bodies are very strange things.
  Nugs  xx


----------



## charlotte2

Nugs thank you so much for the positive vibes. Need all of it.

I managed to get in touch with Rachel. She was out of town and thats why she had not replied to my emails. 
I had accupuncture with her before and after ET. She is a very sweet person. 
Full of positive energy and loads of patience.
Sorry I should have mentioned this to you earlier.

Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## Jennifer

Sorry to hear that some of you 2ww ladies are struggling   I went to a local FF Meet today and one of the girls there Mish3434 was convinced her cycle had not worked and af was on her way.  Her daughter is 10 weeks now   You just don't know


----------



## Janny

Hi girls -

Charlotte and Bel - I am feeling exactly the same as you. At the start of the week I had swollen boobs and twinges but yesterday they were disappearing and today I woke up completely back to normal.... so we are feeling pessimistic too.  Its great to be told by Nugs and Bluebell that they felt the same and ended up pregnant though... gives us some hope. What I keep telling myself is that three great embryos were placed in a very friendly place - and also that pregnant women at this stage usually have absolutely no idea what is happening inside them. Hope my thinking helps you - its keeping my sanity together, even though emotionally I don't really dare believe myself! Its so unfair not to be given any clues isn't it!!! 

AJ and Beth hope you are doing OK? 

To all of you who are thinking of us and giving us your positive thoughts and experiences THANK YOU SO MUCH - can't tell you how much it helps  

Jan x


----------



## RSMUM

Also - it's the classic thing! The first week you are full of excitement and still on an a high from all the tx and then by the second week the "buzz" has gone and you start freaking! Well, this has ALWAYS been the same for me..

Hang in there girls!

HUGE HUGS!       
 

Dxx


----------



## casey

Charlotte & Bel - I had absolutley no symptoms before i found out i was pregnant with dd - only sign was no af - and i did a negative test before i got a bfp 
so its true that you never know. No signs/twinges etc can be a very good thing
Hang in there girls - remember those days ARE ticking by and you will know soon enough - Fingers & toes XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX $ U both   
Caseyxx


----------



## Womb with a View

RSMum - you are soooo right!  It's a high the first week then the dread and doubts set in.  I personally don't want Monday to come because at the moment I can keep kidding myself I might be a Mummy.  I hate reality sometimes!   On the other hand, it must come and I/we might be surpirsed!   Hope you're well RSMum x

No period pains for me today.  Nothing infact.  I've decided that it doesn't mean a thing either way and we've had a great day today (yesterday I was like a bear with a sore head.....until DP went and got me a DVD and tub of icecream of course!)   Kate Bush CD is cheering me up too.  Fab CD and I'm a big Bush fan, from the off.

Casey, Christmas shopping sounds like a good distraction.  Once your treatment starts it'll seem so different, I'm sure.  I've found the whole thing very exciting (apart from the last couple of days perhaps!)

Jo/EartheKit, good luck for Tuesday!  

Beth, hope you're doing well?  I too had PMS signs, but the more I've read, it really doesn't mean didley squat.  I'm thinking of you constantly, being a lady who tests on the same day as me, and really hope we are going to be celebrating on Monday.  I could test today (it's now my 15th day) but won't as I wouldn't believe the pee stick anyway!  Anyway, don't want to spoil my day at the allotment tomorrow should it be bad news!  Hope your heating is now fixed!

Rozlu, good luck in Spain this week.  Thanks for the good wishes.  You're right, no stress just relaxation and serenity. 

ClaraRose, so glad you felt good about the IM.  I have a polyp too which developed recently but it was ok to go ahead with ET.  February will be here before you know it!  Good luck.

Casey, how you doing?!  I've been researching about the patches.  They are to relax the hormones, to relax the mind and the body, to imbibe your whole being with serenity!  On a more practical and non-spiritual level, Dr Olivares did tell me what they were for and I thought he said it would suppress foliicles developing (so no eggs) and a by-product of that was that the lining of the womb thickened.  Then again I also thought I remember Dr O looking like George Clooney but I must have been dreaming, no?!  Too good to be true!  I've now been on the net and several finds say the same thing.  Ruth will know though!  Ruth?  The pill is just to get us into alignment with the donor's cycle, so they give us the Pill to take control of our cycle. 

Lisa!!!!!  I am now officially your friend again!  That is wonderful news, fabulous!    

Iain, nice to hear from you again.  How's DW?

Ladyblue and Dawn, lovely to see you on the board again.  How you doing Dawn? xx

PinkPaula, good luck on Wednesday at Ceram. 

Bel, sorry to read you don't feel you're coping very well.  I think when I've got too much thinking time it plays havoc on my mind and nerves, so I'd try and keep busy if you can.  You just can't tell - and that's the annoying and yet reassuring thing!  Be positive if you can.  Lots of lovely music perhaps.  Or icecream and a DVD! 

You too Charlotte - it is a rollercoaster but you are in with good odds, we all are.  Think about that!  I had a 1% chance with my own eggs!  Now I have somewhere between 45 and 70% chance (IM claim 70% so I'm gonna believe them!)  Constipation could be a good sign, if not a little, er, unpleasant! 

Janny, hope you're doing ok! 

Jennifer, Chrissie, Bluebell, Nugs, Rachel, Holly, Krone, and anyone else from the Abroadies I may have not mentioned, have a great Sunday! 

Love, AJ xxx


----------



## Iain

Wow AJ great post!!

We're fine thanks. 9 week scan is on Tuesday ( starting to get a bit anxious!). Still no symptoms other than tiredness!

Got good feeling about your result. Everyone is wishing for you. Stay strong!

Iain


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Bel, hang in there    It is awful though I agree.  I am very scared myself for Monday and may not be on the computer at all for a few days after that.  It does help to know though that we are kind of all going through the same type of thing and understand.

Janny,  I have had the same symptoms as you mention and now pretty much nothing, except I have felt very tired and a bit queasy (and would like to think that this means something IMPORTANT!) but who knows??  In fact I felt so tired driving back from a FF meeting today that I almost had to stop the car to sleep!!   By the way do you live in Andalucia?  How wonderful!  Do you speak Spanish fluently??

RSMum, agree exactly with what you have said about the 2WW in that the first week is so exciting and the 2nd much flatter and then panic towards the end (for me anyway)

pinkpaula,  good luck - how exciting to be taking your little girl with you to Spain.  Don't be nervous, from the posts on this board Ruth and Ceram will look after you very well.   

AJ, Yes thinking of you testing on Monday as well and wishing you lots of    .  Just hope we both "graduate" to the next thread and get IM's name on the next list!    Our central heating was fixed this morning thanks.  I ended up going to our nearby leisure club for a power shower first thing though.  In fact I went so early I had been there twice by 8.15a.m. (the first time at 7.35a.m. and they were closed!!    This is UNHEARD of for me on a Saturday!!

Hi! to everyone else.

    

Beth


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Beth - I was just checking in on everyone before I went to bed   Thanks for your PM.  It really was great to meet you today (Beth was at our East Anglian Meet  ).  Its rare to meet up with another abroadie as we are all spread far and wide 
All the best for testing - I will be looking out to see your news


----------



## kone

Hi ladies
Just wanted to say a quick hello.A.J. and Beth all the best for testing on monday.It is my ds birthday so i hope its a happy start of a  birth day for you both.
Lisa all the best in december.
To all you lovely ladies on the 2ww try not to worry stay calm and think positive thoughts.There are alot of people in all parts of the country and in other countries (me)wishing you all the luck in the world for testing day.
I will say a little prayer for you all tonight.
Katherinex


----------



## Lisa

hey everyone just wanted to send all the 2ww'ers


----------



## RSMUM

Hey AJ - empty your in box pleeeessssee!!    

All the very very best to you and Beth             
willing your little embies on...

Everything's crossed over here in Wales for you both.

D x


----------



## Lisa

HI RSMUM...

how is it in sunny Wales this sunday morning   

I was wondering how things are with you have you thought any more about your next step?


----------



## Janny

Hello everyone

Its all over for us - AF arrived this morning.... after posting yesterday to say no symptoms, I got a tiny red smear when I wiped and then more brown after that. Tried to talk myself into it being implantation but then the period pains started. This morning there is no room for doubt; proper dark red blood. Have just suspended crying to let you know. Had no idea AF could come so early - its only 9 days post ET and day 24 of cycle - so we were just not ready for failure to be definite yet. We are gutted.

Thank you all for your support through all this - hope the other 2ww all have better luck.

Jan x


----------



## Lisa

Oh Janny I am so sorry hun...    

   

I wish I could say something to make it easier for you


----------



## nugs

Oh Janny I am so sorry for you.  You must feel absolutely awful, especially when there has been so many +ves lately.  My heart goes out for you.

Have a good cry girl. I feel like crying for you.

Nugsx


----------



## kone

Janny so sorry to hear your news.thinking of you and dh.
Katherinex


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Janny, I know it's not a good sign but please don't think it's all over as I had this. Just hang in there - I had terrible blood, thick, dark, heavy and I was still pregnant. Don't stop using the patches or the pessaries - our clinic told us not to stop if we see blood as it may be something else other than AF. Please try to calm yourself if you can sweetheart and get to the clinic tomorrow. Have you done a pee-stick test? That would be a possible indicator. One reason for the bleeding could be that you were having twins. One of my twin sisters (not IVF but sister of IVF sister, if that makes sense) was pregnant 18 months ago and had awful bleeding and pains. She went to the hospital and they said she was pregnant but had lost it. She kept bleeding and went back. Same diagnosis. Bleeding eventually stopped but her HGC (?) level kept going up and the hospital couldn't work it out. Turns out there was another baby in there and she's now a lovely little darling. She was having twins, didn't know, and was still pregnant, and didn't know.

Keep taking the medication.

Oh Janny, I know you must be very upset. I am not giving up on this yet as you are right - it is too early for AF. Please hang in there. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ps I am sending this as a message to you too.


----------



## RSMUM

Dear Jan - AJ is right - that's the first thought that came into my head and you only need to look at Bluebell's story - that's exactly what happened to her - she's away this weekend but I know she'd tell you the same thing..



Hang in there sweetheart..thinking of you and sending you a MASSIVE Welsh hug.

Deb xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

You so remind me of myself Debs. xxxx You and I think alike.  !! x 

THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN SENT AS A PERSONAL MESSAGE TO RSMUM.  SORRY EVERYONE. X


----------



## SarahElizabeth

_*Janny*_, so sorry about what you are experiencing. Feel very upset for you, but I agree with AJ and RSMum this might not be the end - you need to hang in there and keep taking the medication until your clinic has worked out what the problem is (or if there is a problem). I can recall several people from this thread who had bleeding and it was OK.

Thinking of you and wishing you all the       at this time.

Beth


----------



## Newday

Janny

I am so sorry for you and DH. Nothing really prepares you for the BFN

Take care of yourselves thinking and praying for you both

Love Dawn


----------



## charlotte2

Dearest Janny,
I agree with AJ and Debs entirely.
Whatever you do, just dont stop your medication and pessaries. 
Please stay calm and speak to Ruth.
She will probably tell you to go over for a blood test.

Wishing you loads of      

Charlottexxx


----------



## Jennifer

Dear Jan - I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  As Dawn said, nothing prepares you for a bfn and we all feel sad when one of us has sad news.  Thinking of you (((((hugs)))))


----------



## casey

Janny - I know its hard to stay positive at the mo but hang in there     thinking of you
caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Thank you all for your kindness - it has meant a lot to us today. I emailed Ruth and she has also told me not to stop taking the pessaries until after the blood test on Wednesday. So I won't.... Won't hit the Bacardi bottle either although I'd love to right now!

Jan x


----------



## charlotte2

Thats like a Good Girl Jan
Please stay positive.
Sending you loads of    energy and loads of Good Luck


Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## charlotte2

Dearest AJ and Beth- Sending you loads of        energy 
Wish you both loads of Good Luck for tomorrow
Keeping my fingers crossed for you

May all our dreams come true 

Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## nicola-anne

Janny

Sending you lots of hugs and strength (similar thing happened to me a few weeks further down the line and I was completely convinced it was all over, Ruth persuaded me to keep taking the drugs although I just wanted to bury my head in the sand and stop taking the drugs and not let anyone ever touch me again (irrational I know) but turned out it wasn't all over, I had to put the bottle of wine I'd put in the fridge back in the rack!) Keep positive, easy to say I know.

AJ and Beth, sending you lots of love and luck too for tomorrow!

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## RozLu

Janny
You poor thing.   I hope it's not AF and you can hang in there and here's lots more              to help you for the next few days xx

AJ and Beth  good luck xx
R
x


----------



## pinkpaula

Janny

Sending you loads of  fairy wishes  and positive thoughts. You mustn't give up hope. This will be so hard for you but if there is the slightest chance that there could be the dream at the end then you must try to stay stong and try so hard to be calm. I'm not a religious person, but will say a little prayer anyway, just in the hope it helps!!

Pinkpaula xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Janny, hope you're feeling a little calmer and I know that's a lot to ask under the circumstances.  We all thinking of you and willing this to be your turn.     As Nicola-Anne  and Holly said, it happens sometimes and it isn't over until the fat-lady sings, as they say.  (Anyone know where this expression comes from?!  Just interested.)

Beth, good luck tomorrow - I shall be thinking of you all the way.  My partner in crime! xxx 

Good luck with the scan this week Iain - glad your DW is doing well.  No signs yet?!  That's good news to lots of wanna be Mums in the 2ww!

EartheKit - have a good flight and good luck for Tuesday. xx 

Thanks for all your good wishes and thoughts - this time I really don't feel on my own.  I can feel you all right behiind me.  Bless you all.

More period type pains today but saw my sis and told her I was on 2ww (which I'd been keeping from family) and she said she had terrible period type pains with both positive results during her 2wws, which I'd forgotten.  I suppose one can never tell so I decided I was going to have a great day today.  And did!

Charlotte - hope you're having a good weekend.  Thinking of you too. 

I really, really don't know what I would have done with FF.  This thread means the world to me.  Thank you. xxx


----------



## ladyblue

Janny - it is wonderful to see so much positive feeling for you on this board, and I too, wish you all the best. I am keeping everything crossed for you. I truly hope everything turns out to be alright in the next couple of days!        

AJ - (I am amazed at your wonderful memory, you remember everyone in your posts!!) 
Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow - here's hoping for a fabulous BFP for you and your DH! 
(BTW - I am proud of myself for remembering your test date, 'cos I had the memory of a sieve before my medication, so now it is virtually non-existent!!)  

Beth - Also thinking of you for tomorrow. Lets hope a BFP is coming your way too!!

Loads of positive vibes being sent to all of you!!
                               

love 

ladyblue
   x


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi all - got access tonight so am checking up an you all
Janny - keep in there - hope to see a smile on your face should our paths cross on Weds - I'm the fat one, Stan is the old one and Sam is the gorgeous one
AJ - when I was pregnant before I had period pains start from just before  the day of my positive until about 8 weeks. It's one of the best kept secrets of pregnancy - I constantly thought I was having a miscarriage until my sister (4 kids) told me it happens all the time - just the books never mention it.
Glad you had a great day - I'm dreading the 2WW - had 7 in the last 2 years, all with a bfn - strange that I actually have a realistic chance now and yet still feel quite negative. Just keep thinking this run of good news from Ceram will end and perhaps I'm the one who is going to break the chain - "the weakest link"
Still, thinking of the 1001 things that can go wrong between now and 1st Dec'ish - starting with losing my passport on the outward journeyand ending with a plane crash on the way home.
Ruth is going to ring me tomorrow with an update on how egg collection went after that, I will check in and see how the testers got on - hope to see lots of +++++ves

Janny - will offer up a word to the old boy in the clouds on your behalf tonight.
I always thought you couldn't have AF until stopping the meds - which can only mean one thing...

Jo


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
Just got back from my conferecne in the Cairngorms and came straight to the computer to see how everyone is, and there have been 6 pages of posting over the w/e.

Oh Janny, I wish I could give you the biggest hug.  It must have been so hard for you to have to wait over the whole weekend.  I was in tears when I read you post.   You are such a cheerful soul, and such a support to everyone else, that it hurts me so much to think of you hurting.  AJ and everyone else are so right......hang in there a bit longer to see what happens.  Has the bleeding stopped or is it still going on ?  I'll be thinking of you and sending you loads and loads of cyber hugs over the next few days.  

AJ... you are an incredible woman too.  Your posts are such an inspiration.  I have just driven back through snowy mountains, brain dead afetr giving presentations and running workshops and dancing at ceilidhs etc, and the only thing I could cope woth on the way home was singing .... and who was I singing .............
Kate Bush !!! (haven't got the new one but was singing Sensual World songs .. a real comfort when you are knackered).    All the very, very best to you tomorrow.    

Beth ... loads and loads and loads of good luck to you too for tomorrow.  You are amazing how you carry on thinking of others so much even when your day is so near.  Good luck to you too ...   

Bel, our bright sunny star .... so sorry you are finding 2WW so tough.  It IS the fortnight from hell.  I hope you have been able to occupy your time and find a bit of comfort and distraction.  I found that i wanted to hide away from everyone, but that actually I felt much better (and far more distracted) when I was with friends, and I ended up having friends to stay the whole w/e before I tested on a Monday.  Hang in there lovely.  You are still my special FF buddy.  

 Dawn .. sooooooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you.  We miss you. 

RSMUM ... you are just the best.  Looking forward to sending you a big meaty message next week now that I have more time again.

Lisa ......................well, I did wonder.  What FANTASTIC news.  You are our guardian angel, so all your little angelettes will be here for you in December as you have been here for us.  

Jo (Eartha Kitt) ... wishing you all the best for tomorrow with the news from Aunty Ruth.  Good luck !!     

and to Rozlu, Kone, LadyBlue, and all the preggers people and anyone I've missed (so sorry if I have, lots and lots and lots and even more lots of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

earthe kitt said:


> .
> I always thought you couldn't have AF until stopping the meds - which can only mean one thing...
> 
> Jo


That's what I thought too Jo.

I too refer to myself as the "weakest link" re my donor, my DP who has, quote, "perfect sperm"! However, Dr Walker at the IM reframed this for me by saying "you are the holding chambre, you sit back and let them do all the hard work, you just enjoy it and the pressure is off you". I think with egg donation the pressure is defo reduced on us. I shall be thinking of you.     As for the best kept secret of pregnancy, it seems to be the case. Also, there is such a thing as "muscle memory" as it's known in the trade. That's where the muscles remember what they're supposed to do, injuries, movements when they're repeated enough times or for long enough. Like "phantome limb sensation" where a person loses a leg, say, but still feels it there and sometimes it even hurts! Of course, it may just be AF....!

I am sending you a massive vibe of positive energy across to Spain. My sis was on her 7th IVF (own eggs, aged 44, very weak sperm) and finally got a BFP. x

Ladyblue, thanks for the good wishes and I'm impressed......you have a great memory! You remembered Beth's too.

Good to have you back Bluebell......never quite the same without you. xx You say such lovely things and I always get choked, thank you. I was saying to RSMum that I cry when I read stories of immense courage, I cry when I read sad stories on here, I cry when someone is down on the board, I cry when someone says something nice to me, I cry when I read something joyful, I cry when someone sends me a message of encouragement, I cry when someone gets a BFP and I sob when someone gets a BFN!

I hope to get a BFP tomorrow for all us Goldies out there.....xxx


----------



## bluebell

AJ ........I can see the stars out of my window if I turn off my light.  Can you see them too ?  They are shining just for you and Beth tonight, so go outside and have a look at them  

Bluebellxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi guys!

Just to say thank you so much for all the good wishes it means a HUGE AMOUNT. 

Janny, pleased to see you are going to do a blood test. Do hope all is well for you.   

Partner in crime    [AJ] of course wishing you all the very best for tomorrow and onwards...

Beth


----------



## Sasha B

Lisa - Excellent news hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you. If I even get to the 2ww, maybe we can be cycle buddies.

Janny - So sorry for what you are going through. It takes such tremendous courage to keep going and to be positive. Hang in there and hoping Wednesday will bring you some good news x

To all the 2ww girls and testers, loads of sticking vibes coming your way!

No news on my part. Af was meant to arrive yesterday and didn't come (again!). Now back to mild worrying. At least I do have a window of 1 or 2 weeks within which to get syncronised with my donor. Otherwise feeling very peaceful about everything.

Lots of love to everyone xxx

Sasha.


----------



## roze

Good luck , today. AJ.


roze


----------



## roze

.. and also to Sarah Elizabeth!


roze


----------



## Bel

AJ & Beth,

Thinking of you both sooo much today. I wish you loads of luck and big fat BFP'S!!!

Janny - Thinking of you too. Lots of hugs,xxx

Bel,xxx


----------



## Janny

AJ and Beth - lots of luck today, Bel and Charlotte hope you are feeling good and coping OK with the long long wait? 

Bluebell you are wonder woman I think - all that hard work and late night driving and still you manage to send us thoughtful and inspiring messages in the dead of the night!

Jo - hope to see you on Weds, your description of yourselves made me laugh out loud even after everything that happened yesterday! Hope you get very good news today from Ruth.

I'm afraid you can get AF on treatment - maybe not if you are on the patches as well as pessaries? Ruth said in her email yesterday that it has come quite early and they will check me for very early miscarriage - but she didn't say its impossible. Will know more after our appointment on Weds... I hope. We will go again with ICSI asap... got to have something planned so that we can keep looking forward with hope....

Thank you again for all you help and positivity - I keep reading your posts again and it makes me cry how lovely you all are   

Jan x


----------



## casey

Aj & Beth          
for today XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Janny - hope Ruth has some good news for you -   till then

Hi to everyone else - as u no im on the patches - well calmness and serenity has not struck me yet - but theres still time  
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Good luck AJ and SarahElizabeth!!

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## kone

GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY A.J. AND BETH
KATHERINE


----------



## Jennifer

Just popped in to wish AJ and Beth all the very best of luck for today  

Lots of Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## safarigirl

AJ and Beth - thinking of you both .... so many positive thoughts been sent your way, will keep checking the board for news of you both .... wishing and hoping with all my heart and soul - i light a candle last night especially for you both, and as i light it thought of you both and your embies. (and its got to be good luck as my mother gave me the candle and had it blessed!)

janny - the candle was for you as well ..... thinking of you and sending you positive vibes


----------



## charlotte2

AJ and Beth-  Wishing you  loads of Good Luck and      for today

Janny and Bel- thinking of you both 

Lots of loves to everyone

Charlottexxx


----------



## Womb with a View

You have all touched my heart in so many ways.  I felt your energy willing me on.  I am so sorry to say it's not my turn.  It was a BFN.

Beth - I hope you get lucky babes.  You will know what I mean when I say "the cleaner insisted on staying to do her job"!!  I couldn't get rid of her and had to hold back the sobs until she went.  

Thanks for being there for me guys.  You're terrific.  

Nursing a glass of white wine at the moment and probably all afternoon.  Organic, of course..... 

With love, AJ xx


----------



## safarigirl

ooooooh  AJ - my heart is so sore for you...... thinking of you and holding you close in my heart ...


----------



## Janny

I'm so so sorry AJ... really hoped you would have good news. I've been thinking about you all morning.  I know exactly what you are going through right now, just wish I could join you in hitting the bottle. Despite knowing its hopeless (I am in full flow still) I am still doing as I'm told 'til Weds....so instead of drinking I am cooking and comfort eating enough to feed half the village. Feel free to IM if you want to share.

Lots of love and hugs

Jan x


----------



## Jennifer

AJ - I have been checking in to see how you got on - I am so sorry to hear you got a bfn - I am gutted for you, I really am.  You enjoy that glass (bottle, 2 bottles whatever) of wine hunny. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Bel

AJ,

I am sooo sorry. I have been thinking of you all morning. It's so hard isn't it. Life is so cruel sometimes. I really hope you enjoy your glass of wine. I'm not sure what else to say, I know that there are no words to describe the feeling and I am sending you a massive HUG!!

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## chrissier

Dear AJ

I am so sorry to hear you news.  Like everyone else on abroadies I have been regularly checking to hear your news.  So sad and disappointed for you.

Love Chrissie xxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

AJ

I suppose I am just echoing everyone else but I was so, so sorry to hear your news.
Thinking of you
crusoe
x


----------



## karen1

AJ


----------



## karen1

AJ, Im really sorry to here your news. Thinking of you.

Karen xx


----------



## casey

AJ - so so sorry to hear about BFN - you've been a real inspiration and support to everyone on this thread - i no theres nothing anyone can say at the mo but we are all here for you     
thinking of you both
caseyxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just gutted for you AJ  - sending you a hUGE hug..

Casey - you said EXACTLY what I was going to write..

You're such a star - hang in there chuck..

Your dream WILL come true - I just know it!

Lots of love,
Deb xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

AJ - experience has taught me that there is only really one thing to say in the circumstances - I am so sorry.
Anyway - grab the bottle by the scruff of the neck and wring it out - They say it doesn't help, it may not, but the hangover gives you something else to dwell upon.

Janny - Thanks for the info re AF - sets my mind at rest in a way because I once started bleeding on day 14 after DIUI and stopped the pessaries. I subsequently regretted stopping them 'cos I later thought AF couldn't start until after stopping them and that I'd sc***ed up. 
Does that make sense?
Anyway - our paths may cross on Weds - hope it is just a nasty scare, does seem a bit quick for it all to have ended.

Thanks for the +ve vibes AJ - Sasha B  came round yesterday evening and also gave me some - went to M&S today to buy a beefy meat pie and  chips with a small 25oml bottle of red wine - for my lining of course! Could be the last one for some time.
I see M and S have a Spanish  red wine called Marisa - Isn't that the embryologist at Ceram? 

On my front, Ruth called - have half a dozen eggs and she will update me on arrival tomorrow re fertilization.

Good luck to the other 2WWers - Bels - hope I come back to some good news on Friday

Jo


----------



## nugs

Why is life so cruel and unfair.  You don't deserve this expecially after giving so much to us all of FF and keeping us entertained with your delightful messages.

I'm so sorry AJ.  I'm thinking of you. 
Nugs x


----------



## Iain

AJ

So disappointed for you. And yes, Casey said it all.

Iain
x


----------



## Bel

Earthe Kitt,

That's great news about the eggs.
Let's hope they all fertilize tonight. I will keep everything crossed for you. Please keep us informed how you get on. I will be thinking of you. I really hope you come back to some good news from me on friday too!!

Enjoy the sunshine,

Love,
Bel,xx


----------



## Jennifer

Earthe - Great news on 6 eggs   Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Tina K

Hi Girls

Just popping on to say how sorry I am to AJ for your really cr*p result.

Hugs to you and DH.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## bluebell

AJ........just got in and seen the news.  So so sorry.  I really think there is no pain like the pain of a BFN.  Please take care of your lovely self.  We'll be with you all the way.  Get that organic wine down your neck and just collapse by the side of the exhausting running track you've been running on for the last few months and take a break.  You deserve it as you've worked so hard.  No words seem enough.  Just lots and lots of love and big hugs to you and DH  
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte2

Dearest AJ- Just seen your news. I am so sorry . I just cant believe it......you've been such a good support to all of us here.
I have been thinking of you all day and this news has made me really  
I know exactly what you are going through......please take care of yourself.

Lots of loves and a big hug to you and DH,

Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## Eggsey

AJ, I've been following your story and am just so sorry it didn't work for you this time.   Sending you a big cyber hug,  Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyblue

AJ - just read your news. I am SO  sorry. 
There really is nothing else I can say or do. 
I hope you can rely on lots of support from your friends and family.
And of course you have all of our support here on FF.
Sending loads of hugs.          

Beth - haven't heard from you. I hope everything went well for you today?

Earth - good news on your eggs! 
Hope you have a great trip, and wishing you good luck with your tx.

Sadly yours,

ladyblue
x


----------



## kone

A.J. I am so  sorry to hear your news.Life is so damn unfair.
Katherine


----------



## pinkpaula

Oh AJ that's so rubbish.   
Was thinking about you all day today but haven't been able to check up until now as have been in London all day (for my initial scan before Spain on Wednesday), getting lost!! 
I don't have any useful advise and I have no words of experience to share with you I'm afraid but I just _so_ wanted to send you my love and hugs.

Pinkpaula xx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi everyone!

AJ, so very very sorry - have sent you a PM - I understand what you meant about the puzzled cleaner (!)



Thank you everyone once again for all the good wishes and   vibes I think I really felt the positive thoughts last night!

I had my blood test today and have been told I can get the result tomorrow afternoon.

However, I have done 4 home tests (weeing on sticks all afternoon)  - 3 different brands and on 3 different occasions.  

They were all positive.  Am bit in shock and presume they must be right.  Have to practically carrying them around with me to reassure me that it is not a cruel joke and that I have read their little windows correctly.  I have never been pregnant before so no experience of this.  

Very excited but stunned into a kind of calm feeling at present      

Would have posted earlier but felt should let DH know the result first (!!!)    

Beth


----------



## Janny

Oh hurrah!!!!! Beth I am sooooo happy for you. Great big congratulations to you and DH  

Jo - wonderful news about your eggs.

Jan x


----------



## Bel

Beth,

Congratulations!!! So pleased for you both!! Enjoy every minute,

Love,

Bel,xxx


----------



## bluebell

Beth , soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you.
Big fat hugs for a BFP !!!!
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Beth - FAB news! I'd thought it must be bad news as you hadn't posted...CONGRATULATIONS!      

Deb x


----------



## nicola-anne

Hi AJ

I am so, so sorry to read your news, I just wish there was something I could say. Sending you lots of love and hugs.

xxx Nicola-Anne


----------



## casey

Beth - congratulations on your   - so very very pleased for you and dh    
love caseyxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Beth,
YIPEEE    
That's fantastic news.

pinkpaula xx


----------



## Clara Rose

AJ, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. I hope you're OK. Just think about those darling little frosties waiting for you. 

Beth, congratulations on your  ! That's wonderful.  

Earthe Kitt, hope you get plenty of embies! 

Clara x


----------



## Jennifer

Beth - What fantastic news      I am delighted for you


----------



## ladyblue

Beth - wonderful news! I am chuffed to bits for you!!
     
                   

love 

ladyblue
    x


----------



## nugs

Great news Beth.  Congratulations  

Nugs x


----------



## Iain

Congratulations Beth !!!!!!!!!

Iain


----------



## kone

Congratulations Beth Fantastic news      
Katherine


----------



## chrissier

Congratulations, wonderful news Beth!!!

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Beth, what wonderful news!!!   Congratulations on your postive!

AJ, so sorry to hear about your BFN. Hun, sending you lots of hugs. Take great care of yourself.

I so wanted you both to be BFP's, but AJ our time will come. 

lots of love,

Sasha x


----------



## karen1

Beth

Congratulations on your bfp, really pleased for you.  

Karen xx


----------



## Eggsey

Wow Beth, what a wonderful early Christmas prezzie.  I pray with all my heart God will bless you with a happy healthy pregnancy and beautiful bouncing baby!!!  Taffy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte2

Beth- Congratulations on your  
I am so happy for both of you.

Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Thanks sooooo much everyone.  Think will need to carry at least one P stick with me in my handbag for WEEKS just for reassurance     

Beth


----------



## crusoe

Congratulations Beth!! 

I am still testing every other day!!!
It's costing a fortune but I can't break the habit.


----------



## Roz1

Ladies, hope you don't mind me posting.  Have been reading this section on and off for the last few months and just wanted to let you know how helpful and supportive you all are.  I feel like I know a lot of you through your posts and have been inspired by the no of bfps over the last few months.  

I especially wanted to say a big sorry to AJ.  Words can never say enough but time is a great healer.  I know after all our unsuccessful treatments, you feel like you just want the world to stop but when you look around everyone is happily getting on with their life totally oblivious to your pain.  At least on FF, you know that there are people who know how you feel.

I have just started a DE cycle and am currently awaiting donor from IVI Valencia.  Scarey, but also reassuring that there is still a chance that we will be successful following the difficult decision that we had come to the end of tx with my own eggs - hoping that this is going to be different and give us a good result.  

Until now I have always been a bit apprehensive about posting (I'm a bit shy), although have been an avid reader of posts.  However, my DH made me think about posting yesterday.  I have found it really reassuring to know that there are other couples out there in the same situation as us, which I would not have been aware of but for FF.  Its also great that so many of you have had bfps.

Well that's enough from me.

Have a lovely day everyone.     


Roz1


----------



## karen1

Hi Roz1

Just wanted to wish you good luck with your treatment.  Sending lots of 

Its amazing how much support this site provides  

Karen xx


----------



## chrissier

Welcome to Abroadies Roz1 and good luck with your treatment.

Chrissie


----------



## bluebell

Welcome to Abroadies Roz1    and I really hope that you keep on posting on here.  The great thing about this thread is that you can spill out all your worst fears and lowest emotions (as well as the highs) and know that everyone here will understand.
Loads of luck to you.  Yes, it is tough making that decsion to give up with your own eggs but I think it is also liberating as you have such a good chance with donors and it releases the pressure of the biological clock.  I am pg through a donor egg, but I never for one moment feel like the baby isn't mine.  
Bluebellxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RozLu

Oh AJ...   I am so sorry to hear your news. Take good care, stay strong and here's a   of wishes for you. xxx

Jo (Earthe Kitt) Good luck to your embies.   xx

Beth - Well done on your BFP!!   xx

Roz1 Welcome and good luck with the tx.  

We are waiting... Waiting... There's a lot of it about. We should be going for tx this week, just waiting for the call. I have given up on calm and serene for now and probably the next 2 weeks...
Calm and serene tips, anyone??

R
x


----------



## Bel

Roz1,

Welcome to abroadies!! Glad you decided to post. I wish you well with your treatment. 

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Bel

Rozlu,

I'm probably the worst person to reply to your quest for calm and serene at the moment. I am on day 11 of 2ww and I'm not feeling very calm at the moment either, so if anyone does have any tips, I would be grateful too!! I hope you get your call soon!!

Take care,

Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

Roz1  Welcome to the Abroadies   And best of luck with your tx


----------



## charlotte2

Roz1,

Welcome to abroadies!
Wish you lots of Good Luck for you treatment 

Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Roz1,

Welcome to this thread!   

You will know it is soooooooooo supportive and helpful.

Beth


----------



## ladyblue

Hi Roz1 - no need to be shy about posting, we're all friends here! 
I, too, am awaiting a donor (IM, Barcelona), hoping for a tx in December!
I also turn 40 in January, so two things we have in common already!!  

Rozlu - Oh good luck with your tx, hope it all goes well! Fingers crossed you get that call soon, I know how much of a nail biter it is, just hanging around!!
As for calm and serene tips, the only time I'm truly calm and serene is when I am under the influence, which is probably best avoided now!!  
So, soft lights, soft music, hot chocolate, and a good book it is then!!  

Bel - day 11 huh? Not long to go now! Fingers crosed for you, hun, and the same tips for calmness and serenity apply to you too!!

love to all,

ladyblue
   x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

I'm so scared. I have had what feel like period pains on and off today. I'm on day 11 of 2ww. I'm feeling so down. I feel like it's all over. Have any of you experienced pains this far into 2ww?

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Guys!  Only me popping in to say a few words (I bet you thought you wouldn't hear from me for quite sometimes.  Wishful thinking! )

First of all, Beth, I am sooooooo delighted for you.  Way to go!  I think I'd keep the pee-sticks forever, maybe in the baby momento box, along with his/her first lock of hair, etc.)      Fantastic news.  I received your email, thank you so much and I will respond when I am feeling much more talkative!  I kept checking on and off yesterday for your news, bless you.

To all my lovely FF out there, I have been overwhelmed with your personal messages and messages on the board (I even had to empty my message box!)  

I feel so sad.  DP is in a real state.  Never seen him like this.  He had to come home early from work yesterday.  He really hadn't considered a BFN.  He's had a headache since.  I feel I've let him down. The IM have been fantastic and very positive.  They can't suggest we do anything re dopler scans or fibroid removals as Dr O said all is well with my womb.  They said it's down to luck.  The bloody dice should role this way at some point.......

EartheKit - I hope you get lots and lots of lovely embies.   

PinkPaula - good luck with the Scan tomorrow in Spain    

Janny - I have been thinking of you and I will reply to your message tomorrow.  I haven't given up on this one until tomorrow's test for you.  Good luck        

Bel and Charlotte - thinking of you too.  Hope you find sanity soon on the 2ww.  xxxxxxxx

Roz1, welcome to our thread.  You'll be so welcomed here.  What you said in your post really resonated with me - I do want the world to stop but it just keeps turning and there seem to be happy people everywhere.  Good luck with your IVI treatment.   

Iain, hope the scan went well?

Rozlu, good luck with tx this week sweetheart.    

I am so touched with all the postings from you, thanks so much.  I shall reply to all messages soon, when I have the heart.  Just now I'm having a harder time than anticipated.  Perhaps I really did think it would be a BFP this time!  Knocked for six, but dusting myself down and up and running real soon.

Love, AJ xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Bel, please look at this site  file:///BabySnark%20-%20Early%20Pregnancy%20Symptoms.webarchive  where you'll find lots of posts re period type pains.  It is very, very common.  My sister (IVF) had them on both positive cycles.  I think it may be something called "muscle memory" (I posted a few days ago on this matter and don't have time now to post it again as picking up DP).  Please don't think it's not a good sign.  It's just a sign.  I had period type pains from the 2nd day of my cycle with patches!!  Impossible for it to have been period pains.  The IM said it was not a sign of anything when I spoke to them.

Hope this gives you heart.

With big hugs, AJ xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Errrrr, that file may not come up as a link but try www.babysnark.com and you may have to search for it on the site, but there's a whole section on pregnancy symptoms and period pains is one of them!

xx


----------



## Bel

AJ,

Thank you so much. You really are wonderful. Thank you for taking the time to repy to me. You have helped set my mind at ease a little. You're a star. I will look at that web site now.

Thanks again hun,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Glad you're feeling better Bel - you must be testing Fri then?   

Janny - thinking of you and crossing everything for tomorrow   

AJ - soo glad to see you posting..hope you got my IM - hang in there flower, it doesn't feel like it now, but, day by day slowly you WILL heal...HUGE hugs!

Love to everyone else - sorry I haven't mentioned you all - oh and a big welcome to Rozl!!!   

take care all of you,

D x


----------



## casey

Bel - hang in there        
caseyx


----------



## ladyblue

Bel, I can only echo what the others have said.
The pains could mean anything, so hang in there hun.

Thinking of you,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## RozLu

Bel - Hope you are okay and try not to worry too much.    As always, AJ is right and I certainly remember period pains from when I was pg with DS. I hope you can relax a bit, you know all who wait need help on this...

I'm thinking of sneeking off for a massage tomorrow, along with lots of hot choc and a good book and all the other things that Ladyblue suggest. Let's declare tomorrow a virtual spa day !!!! and RELAX just a bit. I don't know about you, but I am supposed to be working tomorrow, but hey, virtual spa-ing can probably be accommodated... 

Take care Bel xx  

Ladyblue, nice to hear from you, and thanks for the calm and serene suggestions that have inspired my virtual spa day!!! Why not not have one too. xx  

AJ. You are a star with all your wise words when you are feeling so sad. Look after yourself and I know you are your DP will look after each other. xx  

Janny. Hope you are okay and I'll be thinking about you tomorrow.    

Take care everyone
R
x


----------



## shazzer

Ladies

Could I join you again. I breifly joined you in Sep/oct for a flying visit but then decided to do have one more attempt with my eggs. However the cycle was a BFN. So now am on the DE route as soon as I can. I have e mailed Ruth and I am hoping to go to Ceram, who I visted in July. There seems to have been many success stories since then so feeling very optomistic about this choice now. I have often read this thread so I do feel that I know may of you already and hope that in the new year I also can have positive news.

Sharon


----------



## Bel

Thanks Girls,

I am feeling a little better today. The pains seem to have passed for the time being. You are all really wonderful. I don't know what I'd do without you!!

Lots of love,

Bel,xxxxxx


----------



## tine

Dear Chrissie,
Thanks for your message I'm fine, no computer at home at present, so having to do at work.
Had my nutcal scan everything fine, blood test for downs all OK , low risk.
How is your sickness, hope it is better now.
I dint know how to get my details on re birth date, can you help?
Have you had a recent scan, i try to keep up this post goes SO fast.
lOVE LINDA XXXX


----------



## bluebell

Bel, I had AF pains towards the end of my 2WW, and some very odd stretchy twinges.  Glad they have stopped for you today, but they could have meant anything.  It's such a difficult thing to suss out as it sems no cycle is the same, even for the same person !  The virtual spa thing that Rozlu suggested sounds fantastic !  Are you going to do it too ??  Hold on Bel and we'll all be wishing as hard as we can for you.

AJ ............you never cease to amaze me with your energy and caring-ness (no such word I know !).  So sorry to hear DP is in such a state.  It must be unsettling for you as DP's / DHs are usually that bit more detached in this process.  It is good that he can express it though.  So many blokes can't.  A BFN is a grieving thing, so all those dreaded stages of grieving kick in ...anger, sadness, numbness etc etc, but you will know all about that as you are a therapist.  Do you have something 'treaty' planned for the weekend ?  The 2 of you deserve a real whopper of a treat with plenty of distractions.  But I know you and I know you will be resourceful and find something great to do.  Is DP going into work today ?  I think he deserves some time off.  Glad IM have been so good.  It seems that they are a great clinic and V. supportive.   Have been thinkiong about you so much over the last couple of days.  Wish I could give you a stonking great hug.

Janny ....wishing you all the best for your blood test today.  You have done so well hanging in there.  Will be thinking of you today.

Love to everyone else.

Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS Welcome back Shazzer and good luck.  Great decision to go down the DE route.  it takes so much pressure off you.

Linda ..to add your details, you click on your own name in one of your messages, and then click on Forum Profile Information, and that will take you into the area where you add in all your details.  if you want one of the ticker thingies, you click on someone else's and the system for creating your own comes up.

Bluebellxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your message Bluebelle. It helps to know that it doesn't automatically mean that AF is on her way. Hope you are well and taking it easy after your emotional rollercoaster yesterday. 

AJ - Wanted to say thanks again for replying to me so quickly last night. Also, wanted to say that I am so sorry theat DP is finding it so hard too. My DH seems to find it harder each time. It is good to know that you can both be so open with each other. What a fantastic relationship you must have to be able to talk so openly about your feelings to each other. I'm sure that with the support you give each other you will make it through and start looking forward to your next attempt. That's the only way we seem to be able to cope! Thanks again, Bel,x

Janny - Thinking of you too today. Best wishes,xxx

Hi to everyone else - especially Charlotte - How you doing

Love,

Bel,xxx


----------



## Roz1

Thank you all for the kind welcomes.

Will be posting regularly now I know that its not so scarey.

Here's hoping that all our dreams come true.



Roz1


----------



## ladyblue

Janny, just wanted to wish you tons of luck with your blood test today - hope all is ok!   

Shazzer - hope you get some news soon from Ruth and Ceram, and wishing you loads of luck with your DE!

AJ  - you haven't let anyone down, it's just that damn fickle lady, some call 'luck!' Hope you are both finding ways to cope, and support each other. I suppose it's that old cliche, time is a great healer. Thinking of you both.  

Rozlu, I think your virtual spa day is a great idea! I'm off to the accupuncturist at 11.30, then meeting a friend for lunch, maybe some shopping after that! Would you believe I'm actually at work today?!!  
Might even pop in for a manicure on my way home! It's a tough life!  

love

ladyblue
   x


----------



## bluebell

Ditto Lady Blue about you not letting anyone down AJ.  It is so easy to take the blame for what happens to us, but none of it is our fault.  When I had a scan scare yesterday I did the same ...ie automatically (and immediately) blamed myself.  In fact YOU in particular couldn't have done any more to give yourself the best possible chances.  Please don't blame yourself .. we won't let you will we girls (and boy) !?
Bluebellxxx


----------



## RozLu

Hello everyone

Sharon - Welcome back. Sorry your last tx didn't work. And good luck at Ceram   

Ladyblue - You are doing very well on your virtual spa-day!!! (and at work!)
Bel - hope you are relaxing a bit now too xx 

So far on my vs-day I have : had a long, leisurely bath (only slightly interrupted by DS and a deluge of bath toys), done a yoga class, savoured a Big Green quality street - yum, and been shopping for some stuff that DH should have got months ago.... 
Okay the shopping was not very serene, but makes me calmer now it's done. By the same token I will be changing light bulbs etc this afternoon. Instead I'd better pop out for a manicure too... Work can wait...

Does anyone know where to get more smileys?? There are no calm and serene ones. This one will have to do for now... 

R
x


----------



## bluebell

I love this virtual spa day !!!!  I had chocolate rice pudding for lunch, and have just a sunny walk up the hill to walk it off !!  The sky was really clear and there is loads of snow on the hills ... lovely.  I've also done some on-line shopping for 'Miss Lobby'.  Let's have these virtual spa days more often !!
Bluebellxxx


----------



## Janny

Hi girls

Just to let you know that the blood test was negative. Not only am I not pregnant but the embryos didn't ever implant before AF arrived.... it wasn't a surprise. Yesterday I did a First Response and that was negative. What has really knocked me back though is the complete lack of answers about why I bled so early - and more importantly what can be done to stop it happening again. I feel awful now, really down. I guess my way of looking forward and recovering after the shock of Sunday was the belief that today would give better understanding - and that next time I could take some magic potion to stop it happening again! Silly woman. What we have actually come away with is such a range of possible problems / questions; appalling sperm quality, was the womb lining Ok? were my hormone levels too high / low? - all of which apparently are variable cycle by cycle so are difficult to detect or correct - and may or may not have influenced the arrival of AF. I now feel that I will approach my next 2ww with a terror of bleeding - on top of everything else that the 2ww brings. I was ready for (although dreading) a straightforward BFN - just not my turn, and why should it be first time round? What I'm finding so so hard is my body failing without any explanation.... and next time just being a case of go again and see what happens...  

I am so sorry for this me me me post but I just had to get it off my chest. I know there are no answers but thank you for listening 

Jan x


----------



## bluebell

Oooooh Janny ... I'm so so soooooo sorry sweetheart.    You must be feeling so devastated.   A big, big, big hug from me.  Please, please don't try to think about the next go just yet, ie today.   Just use today to get over the disappointment and the loss and to look after yourself.  I am sure you will find the answers you need soon enough.  You were so brave to go ahead with the blood test even after the home pregnancy kit gave you a BFN.  My reaction is that hormones are at such an abnormal levle during 2WW that nothing is surprising re arrival of AF, and that there is nothing sinister about yours coming early, ie only that your cycle length was out of 'sync' due to all the drugs.  It also seems that there are simple tests to check for hormone levels during treatment, so I am sure you could have them done next time if you are worried .. am I right Ruth ?
Lots and lots of love from me.  I know the pain you are feeling and it is almost unbearable.  We are all here for you to help you pick up for the next go for next time.  Please look after yourself and try to do something nice to cheer yourselves up a bit.
Bluebellxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS Janny it is *not* your body that has failed. It is the treatment that has failed. It is not your fault ! it is probably just luck of the draw .........the evil probability game. Ditto what I said earlier to AJ about blaming ourselves. I know it isn't easy (I still blame myself for losing Lobby's twin), but we really shouldn't do it. We have enough of a tough time as it is. BFNs can make us feel really negative about our bodies, which is so unfair when we have so much to cope with already. You did the best you could and were so patient and positive and looked after yourself so well.

Another thing I thought I'd mention is that in one of my ICSI cycles with my own eggs, AF came early, but not in any of the other 3. I am sure it is relatively common and normal.
Love Bluebellxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Janny - I am so very sorry to hear your news - Sending hugs (((hugs)))  I think Bluebell says it all, take care of yourself hun 
Lots of Love  Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Bel

Janny,

I'm so sorry. I was so upset when I read your post. Life is so cruel sometimes. I echo Bluebelle's words when I say 'please do not blame yourself'. I know how you feel. I also blamed myself each time we received a Bfn, but it is the treatment that has failed, not you. I have had 4 cycles now(3 using my own eggs), on the 1st I was also 3 days early and didn't reach testing stage. I felt almost cheated that I hadn't been allowed to test!! So I understand how you are feeling. I have tried so many times to understand WHY some cycles are successful and some fail, but I really don't think that there is a clear cut answer. All we can do is try again.......

I really hope that this horrible feeling passes soon. It will, and you will begin to feel a lot stronger. remember we are all here for you and I think it helps to know that you are not alone.

Take Care and a big hug from me,

Love

Bel,x


----------



## Bel

Rozlu and Ladyblue,

Virtual Spa day was a great idea.....was at work, but did make myself a hot chocolate and ate chocolate cake at the same time....I will also be chilling out  with my feet up tonight and watching 'Take That' on the T.V. ( I was a mad fan many years ago). 

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## casey

janny - its very hard to deal with a BFN in whatever form - I also had a cycle were Af arrived 2-3 days before test day - bluebell has said everything else i would want to say but please take good care of yourself
thinking of you caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RozLu

Janny - you poor thing  
Don't beat yourself up sweetie. Like Casey and Bel, I had cycles where AF came very early and there was no explanation. It's so unfair and difficult. I know you'll be strong and I wish you lots of   . When you are ready, let's have another virtual spa day to cheer you up a bit...
R
x


----------



## Newday

Hi Janny

I am so sorry that this has happened I know it doesn't help but it really is one of those things.

I've lokked for answers to but my tests have ALL come back normal so like you don't have any answers as to what to change next time.

Ceram do have good results but this is not an exact science and I know that when there are so many BFP's it does get our hopes up and when it doesn't succeed makes us feel that we have afiled.

We haven't failed it just hasn't worked this time it may not work again then again it may and for some very lucky people ( and I hope they know they are!!!) it works first time and they don't have to go through the expense and emotional upset of it not working.

Hang on in there take time and I'm sure you will eventually feel a little more positive

Love Dawn


----------



## Iain

Janny

So sorry to read your news. What everyone says is true.
We've all experienced that BFN and how devastated and angry it makes you feel. 
But I also know in a day or two's time when you start to get over this disappointment you'll be strong again and as determined as ever! Keep going!!

Iain


----------



## charlotte2

Janny- I am so sorry to hear your news   I know how devastating it can be and its not fair at all.
I think bluebell says it all. 
Please be strong and take care of yourself.

Sending you lots and lots of loves and hugs  

Charlottexxx


----------



## charlotte2

Hi everyone

Bel- how are you feeling today? Sending you lot and lots of      for Friday.

I was feeling a bit down yesterday, and was not much on the computer.
I also had a slight AF cramp for a very short time yesterday morning and then it was gone.
This morning I went for acupuncture and feel a lot better now. It has really done wonders for me.
Has taken away a lot of tension and stress off me. I feel a lot more positive now. 
All I can say is that- I have done the best I could to make this cycle work, and now I have to wait and see what God has decided for me.

Sending all of you lot and lots of     vibes,
Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## RSMUM

Janny - just to let you know I'm thinking of you and sending you huge cyber hugs..everyone else has said everythign soo wellI can't add to it..take care sweetie 

Bel and Charlotte - hang in there you too..     and of course    too..

xx


----------



## ladyblue

Janny, I am so gutted for you. Please don't blame yourself, you most certainly have NOT failed!
I suppose I believe in fate, to some degree, and for whatever reason, it was not meant to be this time.
Keep positive, and hopefully next time it will be your turn to shine!  

love

ladyblue
    x


----------



## nugs

Janny I'm so sorry to hear your news.  It's heartbreaking 
I can relate to everything you said about feeling that your body has failed. The psychological affect it can have can be destructive.  I was told to think of the negative thoughts as 'events in the mind' just passing through the mind - you acknowledge them and then let them go.  The thoughts will pass soon and you will find the strength to carry on the journey to motherhood. I'm sure you will get there in the end.
Nugs x


----------



## Womb with a View

Janny, it is just not fair, I'm so very sorry.  I really feel for you.  It stinks.  Everyone of us on here (I think) knows what a negative cycle is all about.  It always hurts.  The only thing that seems, to me, to get easier, is the ability to be strong for next time.  Nothing anyone can say will make it better.  I've spent the last 2 days hearing from my Mum, IVF sister and best friend (a man) on how I must pick myself up and try again.  I know this and hearing it doesn't help because I have to grieve first.  Infact, I wish I hadn't told them but I wanted someone to hear my pain on Monday.  

I've spent the best part of 30 mins just staring at this reply of mine, feeling totally inadequate in my response yet knowing that what I'm feeling is what you're feeling.  One of the most important things that helped me was FF.  Then I needed answers and guidance from the IM.  I know where you're coming from.  I too had no real or obvious reason for this neg result.  I needed one really.  However, it seems Lady Luck has a lot to do with it.

I spoke to my sis today re IVF.  She's had numerous cyles.  7 in all (I thought it was 8 but one was abandoned.)  She's got 2 kids from that.  She and her hubby said to me it was a "numbers game" and that's how they've played it.  I couldn't get my head around this when they explained their theory to me 18 months ago, but I'm beginning to get it.  I don't know if this helps you.  I'm willing to grab hold of anything to ease the pain at the moment.

It sucks but three things are for sure:  you will eventually get what you focus on, evidence in psychology has shown; that you (and I, and all the couples on here) are brave and courageous people; it will get better, your pain will ease.  It always does.

I will send you a PM too.  Thinking of you and I really wanted this to be your turn.  

I will post to all my other FFs when I have the heart.  At the moment it hurts just to type in the web address!  Again, thank you all for your support and love.

Love to all, AJ xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Bel, how you doing today?  Been thinking of you.

Love, AJ xx


----------



## roze

I'm sorry, Janny. I can't add much to anything that everyone else has said- when I had my two failed ' normal' IVF's I never managed to get a 2ww- it was always a 1.5ww if even that. AF came with indecent haste.  I think it is the effect of the drugs if a pregnancy does not occur. always yearned for even the slightest opportunity to suspect that I might be pregnant.

I am picking something up from your post- maybe I'm wrong- that you think that your early AF is the cause of implantation failure, ie your body isn't giving the embryos a chance/ time to implant. ?  From what I can gather, this is not likely, as embryos will either plant within their window of opportunity or not. Your body is not doing anything wrong.

From my own experience, the first IVF failure produces these particular feelings because we have such high expectations from the process.


Please take care.


love


roze xxxx


----------



## nicola-anne

Oh Janny I am so, so sorry to hear your news. Try to take care of yourself, sending you lots of love,



xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## roze

Forgot to add my own news- heard from IVIB yesterday that I was to start downregging on day 19. Yesterday was day 19 so good job I had a new bottle of synarel in the cupboard, as I would have been well  upset to have delayed until January. I really do want another go this year- or do I?

I am likely to have ET a week or so before Christmas, so will have the 2 week worry, ( yes that's what it really is) over the holiday period and test on New Years Eve. I am thinking I really must be mad, that I really ought to rest, get drunk, have fun etc instead. Does anyone else think I should postpone until January and start afresh, rather than give myself more torture?

They have suggested that they will defrost 4 embryos at first go, then pick the best two. I see this as wasteful- would prefer to have the first two transferred if they are half way decent, rather than pick the best of 4.  Does anyone know if this is normal procedure and can offer any advice on this? 

Feeling really bolshie already on the synarel after 1 day!

Wish me luck,

love to all,


roze  xxx


----------



## Iain

Hi Roze

It's going to be a 2 week worry no matter when it is. I think you're right to go for it in December, I know we would.

No matter what you decide to do you know I'm sending you lots and lots of positive thoughts. 

You supported us and gave me lots of information and advice when we went through ED at IVI Barcelona - you being there weeks before. 

Could be the best Hogmanay party you've ever had. Now that would be something!!!

Iain
x


----------



## Sasha B

Janny, so sorry hun. I can just echo what everyone else has said. BFN's are devistating. You can't help but build up your hopes and then to have then dashed so quickly without any real indication as to why is extremely hard  . I am lost for words. I can only say that myself and all your other abroadies pals who understand what that is like are here for you.

Sending you lots of love,

Sasha x


----------



## Bel

Morning all,

Hope you are feeling a little better today Janny.

AJ - Thank you for asking after me. I am feeling very nervous about the test tomorrow. I've decided not to do a pee stick as I have to work tomorrow and don't think I could face it if it's a Bfn. So I will hopefully have the blood test tomorrow morning and should get the results in the evening. It's going to be one awful day. That's if I get that far. I have had a few more AF pains coming and going. I will let you know the result either way!!
I'm so sorry that you are feeling down. It's so hard and I think that it gets worse each time. You are a wonderful person and I'm sure that in time you will bounce back and regain your strength(that we know you have). You take care. It WILL happen for us all one day...all we can do is keep trying!

Charlotte - I  think I know how you are feeling at the moment. My life is on hold! I am feeling very negative I must admit. The AF pains are doing my head in!! I'm pleased to hear that you are coping a little better. When is your test date...Sunday? I wish you all the luck in the world. Thinking of you,x

Hi to all you lovely girlies & Iain,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Morning everyone,

Bel, Really hoping that your day is OK, and that you don't feel too down. Remember the AF pains don't mean anything ... they are so common with BFPs. I know that doesn't really make it any easier though. 
Do you really need to work tomorrow ? I think you need to think of you, and what suits you best, and if that is staying at home and doing a pee stick first thing, and having the day off, can't you just do that ? Obviously I don't know your work situation, so I don't know how easy that would be for you, but you have to put yourself first tomorrow. You are such a generous person that you are probably not wanting to let work down, but you are one of the most important people in the world tomorrow !

Sasha, Lovely to hear from you. How's planning going for a bright, snowy and frosty time in Warsaw ? (hopefully very 'frostie' with lots of good embies and frosties to spare !!!!!!).

Roze ... thank god for the Synarel stash you had !!!! Imagine having to delay because you didn't have the drugs !! My GP tried to make me do that because she was too scared to prescribe the drugs for me and wanted me to give her a month to look into it !! Stuff that !!!!!!!!!!

AJ - I know so much what you mean about the grieving first. Yes, it is a help to have a thought buried deep about the possibility of another go, but we file that away until we are ready to use it. I am always a bit embarrassed to tell this story, but there is a waterfall in a forest in the hills not far from me where there is a little 'virtual shrine' to my failed embies. There isn't anything actually there, but I went there on my own whenever I had a BFN and for each one made a little pile of moss and twigs ......... and CRIED and SCREAMED !! I could scream so loud becasue the waterfall is so loud it roars, and I would scream and shout and swear until I was so tired I couldn't do it any more. That was all part of the grieving, and I have taken a few choice special friends there since and the spot will always be important to me. You are a therapist, so I don't need to tell you about the stages of grieving .....we need to get through them before we can move on. You just take all the me time that you need and deserve, and let that strength gradually build up again at its own pace. You are a fantastic person ... an inspiration to us all, and we will wait quietly with you until you are ready.

Janny, How are you feeling ? I feel so much for you if you are blaming your body. Hopefully some of the responses on here, especially Roze's, will help you see that it wasn't your body's fault. I must admit that when i first started going for IVF, I felt such a failure that I would see couples in the waiting room and think to myself "Blimey ... they look really attractive and intelligent and successful and sorted ... they can't be infertile !" It was a genuine feeling that only saddos like me could be 'barren' (such a nasty word). Being in that waiting room helped as I could see it could happen to anyone, and even though no-one spoke, i felt so much less alone ........and then I discovered FF and the rest is history. I still have those feelings of inadequacy sometimes though. I find myself telling people that I conceived twice when I was younger .. wrong men, wrong time, just so they know I used to be able to get pregnant, and then afterwards I tell myself off, as there is absolutely no need for that ! I hope that you can enjoy the lovely Spanish sun a little and pamper yourself and give yourself all the treats you need. There's nothing like a BFN to deserve a mega shopping trip and lots of nice cakes etc. Lots of love to you and your DH. Thinking of you.

and lots and lots of love and hugs to all, 
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RozLu

Bluebell
What a lovely, touching post. xx It is a lovely story and generous of you to share it. I shed a little tear... xx

AJ and Janny. Thinking of you every day and I'm sending lots more hugs your way  

Bel
Yes, do take good care of yourself. I have everything crossed for your test tomorrow. I don't know whether I would work or not if I had a choice. For me sometimes the routine helps with the waiting. (And now of course as much vitual spa-ing as I can fit in between). Have a good day hun xx  

Charlotte
I hope you are feeling okay too. Good luck at the weekend xx  

Roze
Hello, great to hear you have a date! I'm with Iain and I'd defintely go for Xmas too. A 2ww over Xmas is a 2ww with lots of distractions, and the more the better as far as I'm concerned!! 
Good luck xx   
(PS Do you really think Synarel has that effect. My DH has certainly been complaining about my grumpiness...)

Sasha, Ladyblue and RSmum. Here are some snowflake wishes for you too xx xx xx      

Hello to Casey, Nugs, Iain, Holly and all you other buns, it's lovely to see you posting here and all your support !!  

Happy day to everyone  
R
x


----------



## RozLu

P.S. I am still here instead of in Spain. EC deferred to next week, which is slightly worrying... I was declared ready several days ago...Anyone else had a long delay before EC?
R
x


----------



## Janny

Good afternoon girls and Iain...

Just wanted to say how very grateful I am for all your support - you have all been so generous too in sharing your experiences. I read your messages over and over again yesterday - you made me cry in a good way! You have helped me to realise that what has happened to me (the very early bleeding) maybe is ''just one of those things'' that I need to put behind me, instead of taking it by the throat and worrying it to death. That's the brain speaking - the heart has yet to catch up....

I have also written a very long email to Ruth (by way of therapy!) asking all the things I needed to ask - even if there are no answers. Getting it out of my head has really helped and I think that I may even send it. Poor Ruth.... Last night I hit the Bacardi bottle - its known as 'happy juice' in our household. That helped too  . DH is being fantastically supportive and we are strong together. So I think I am on the mend - yesterday was the bottom that I had to hit before picking myself back up and getting on with it. In no time at all I'll probably be fretting about the long wait before we can have another go (it'll be at least a 2mw).

RozLu I definitely did think that the early AF would effect implantation and pregnancy - that's why it hit me so hard. I'll ask Ruth and see what she says.... If it makes no difference I'd rather have a 1.5 week wait to get a BFN than a 2ww!

Bel and Charlotte I am rooting for you to have good news tomorrow and at the weekend. I'm sure the AF pains are a good sign - lots of people seem to have them at this stage and get a BFP. I got AF but no pains until well underway, so don't let my experience scare you...

Roze - great to hear that your treatment is underway. I'm with the others who think that Christmas will be the best distraction from the 2ww ever. Next time I have a 2ww I'm going to invite a friend to stay who knows nothing about it for the middle week...

RozeLu - sorry to hear that your EC and ET has been delayed - try not to worry, I'm sure its just a case of everyone responding at their own pace to the stim drugs. They never really know when they will be ready until they are almost mature. This delay probably just means you are going to get a lovely big crop with max number of mature eggs. 

AJ - thank you so much for your messages. It is so generous of you to think of me and find time to write when you too are going through such a hard time. Good to hear that you are beginning to mend too, and that DH is feeling stronger.

Thank you again - all of you. You are brilliant.

Jan x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Janny - I'm so pleased that you are feeling a little better. I have been thinking of you. The support on here is great and together we will get our dreams in the end!!

Rozlu - I'm sure everything is okay with your delay. It's hard when you are planning everything and then it changes. But I'm sure they are just making sure that everything is perfect!!

Roze - I agree with everyone else. What could be a better distraction then Christmas!! Wow...what a great New Years Day you will have!!

AJ - Hope you are okay today. 

Charlotte - How you doing?

Lotve,

Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING TOMORROW BEL       

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx xx

ps - I have been thinking of you and thinking lots of positive thoughts


----------



## bluebell

To our lovely Bel  
All the very, very best for tomorrow.
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Bel 

Lots and lots of love and luck for testing tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you and that BFP  
        

Love, Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

BEL!  

Crossing everything for you...          


XX


----------



## RSMUM

Just had a thought - how wonderful Bluebell, that it won't be too long before you'll be able to take your little girl to that special place..and laugh and hug and shed tears of joy... 

Thanks for thinking of us all so often and so kindly - you are a very special person..

x


----------



## charlotte2

Hi Girls,

Bluebell your story has touched my heart. It is a lovely story and has made me   a lot. Thank you so much for sharing it. 

Jan- I am so glad that you are feeling better now. I have been thinking of you. 

Bel- how are you doing. I know its hard but please dint feel so negative.  
I will be doing the blood test on Monday. I have hardly had any AF pains today, and now I'm worried why they are not there today.

Bel wishing you lots of Good Luck for your test tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you. Lots of       vibes.

Roze- I agree with everyone else that Christmas is the best distraction for the 2ww. 

Rozlu- please don't worry as I'm sure everything is fine. I agree with Jan that EC is probably delayed because you are going to get a big crop with more eggs to mature.

AJ- I am so sorry that you are feeling so down. You are a lovely person and have given a lot of support to all of us. Thinking of you. Sending you loads of loves and hugs.

Sending all you loads of loves and lots of Good Luck,

Charlottexxx


----------



## Andream

Bel Good luck for tomorrow lots of   coming your way
love
andrea


----------



## Sasha B

Bel, thinking of you tomorrow. Hope that you'll have some good news to share with us all.

Andrea, so good to hear from you hun. Wishing you a bucket load of sticking vibes for those frosties!!!!!!

Earthe Kitt - Any news!!! Dying to know how you got on.

Well, still no news from Poland. I have to say that I'm trying to be patient but sometimes I have these little panics that my donor's cycts haven't gone and that I'll be back at square one. Aughhhh! Well at least af came and my hormones are doing a loop-the-loop. Yesterday I could have gladly killed the cat (well not really but was very short tempered with them) and today I feel like crying all the time, which I haven't felt for a good few months. The not knowing doesn't help either. Anyway enough of my moaning.

Sending everyone lots of love,

Sasha x


----------



## nicola-anne

Bel,

Thinking of you... good luck!!

xx Nicola-Anne


----------



## nugs

Thinking of you too Bel.  Good luck 
Nugs x


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Janny,

Just to say sorry to hear you had bad news but pleased you are feeling a bit better.

Wishing you    

Beth


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck for tomorrow Bel  

Janny, hope you're feeling much better today sweetie? xx

Bluebell, I didn't think I had any more tears left but like others, I shed tears at your story and yes, RSMum is right, you can take your lovely little girl there and share that special place with her. xx  You're such a lovely, caring person, a real star and the happiness of motherhood will soon be yours - I can't think of a more wonderful mother!

Charlotte, good luck for Monday!  Have an easy weekend.   

Thining of you EartheKit.

Sasha, I'm sure all will turn out well for you and I'm not surprised you feel like crying and worried - it's the anticipation, the set-backs and now it's so near.  Thinking of you.    

Roze, good luck for December!  I think you're doing the right thing.  I wanted to have a cycle of frosties straight away but think it's too soon and DP wants me to wait a couple of cycles so will tx in January.  Here's wishing you a bumper Christmas stocking this year!! 

Rozlu - I think your clinic have obviously got everything under control and have a back-up plan which is very encouraging.  We develop the habit of worrying about "what if"....but look at Beth - what a great story!  Her donor was her back-up donor and she's had her wish come true, so you never know, everything happens for a good reason I think.  xx

I've got a bit behind with the postings - someone asked about what were our thoughts re defrosting 4 embies and selecting the best 2?  My thoughts too are "what a waste" but they seem to know best these clinics, one might think.  However, they are your embies and no-one else's so make sure you get the final say and not the clinic!

Love to all and still trying to catch up with personal emails!  
AJ xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Thank you so much for your wishes. I have had to work today. I am going for a blood test this morning and will get the results late afternoon. I will let you know either way...thanks again girls,

A very nervous Bel,xxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Yikes - You were the first thing I thought of this morning Bel (hence me being up so early ) and when I saw you had posted I wondered if you had tested with HPT !!!!!!!!!!!  I will be checking in to catch your news later hun - Once again GOOD LUCK   
Lots of Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck! My heart just jumped a few feet when I saw you'd posted..will be thinking of you all day!  

 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Bel - wishing you lots and lots of luck for today    
love caseyxxxx

PS I go for my endo scan at CARE today - ill let you know later how i get on 

Hi to everyone else  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

good luck Casey!


----------



## Newday

Hi Bel

wishing you loads of luck will be looking out for you tonight 
sending you loads of    


Love Dawn


----------



## kone

Hi Ladies
Still keeping up with you ,still hoping to join you properly shortly
Good luck today Bel   
Katherine


----------



## ladyblue

Bel, I have my fingers crossed for you, hun.   
(I hope your boss knows what a dedicated and professional employee he has in you!!)

Charlotte, thinking of you too. Hope your weekend passes quickly and smoothly!   

ladyblue
    x


----------



## casey

Hi everyone - got my day 6 endo scan result - it was 8mm      

I had already booked another scan for day 9 but not sure if i need it 

Bye for now 
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Excellent Casey   Sounds great to me   

No news from Bel yet   Fingers Crossed


----------



## bluebell

Well done Casey .... yer on yer way !!

Waiting with baited breath for you Bel ............  

Bluebellxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Awwwwwwwwww was really hoping for news from Bel !


----------



## Ruth

I'm still waiting aswell guys so can't help you out!!

Ruth


----------



## bluebell

Can't bear to leave the computer until we hear from her ......


----------



## Jennifer

Me either


----------



## crusoe

I'm sitting here with everything crossed for Bel too. It's getting v uncomfortable.

crusoe
x


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to add, whilst we were waiting, that I was really moved by all your responses to my story about the waterfall ..... it made me cry the waterfall all over again .... We are always making each other cry ! FF ought to start getting a deal on tissues !  I really appreciated the suggestion that I take Miss Lobby there .....she has already been there actually, but will go again when she is born.
What would I do without you all ?
Bluebellxxxxxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Good evening ladies - Bel - starting to worry - hope all is well and you're just teasing us.
Janny - so sorry - unfortunately the BFN's don't get any easier but the first is the hardest - the media gives an impression of IVF that it is easy peasy babymaking when the reality is usually heartbreak.

Got back from Marbella late afternoon - had to have a kip before anything. 

Can't believe we're up to page 34 - you've added 10 pages in 4 days - Lisa will go ape.

My news - as I posted on Monday, we had 6 eggs.
On Tuesday on arrival, I learned that 4 had fertilised
On Weds when I arrived for ET found that 4 had divided and we had 4 grade 1 embryos with 2-5% fragmentation.
I had 2 of those with the 2% frag put back, the other 2 are in the freezer.

Generally very positive at Ceram but we all know that if it boiled down to perfect eggs (sorry) and embies then we wouldn't need a 2ww. So now I am on the 2 week worry, testing on 28th November - that's a week on Monday.
Trying to feel positive but feeling quite negative, looking for signs (as if) but only exhausted..
NB would heartily recommend the hotel we stayed at in Marbella - mainly for location and cost and that it had a kitchen - great if like me you're a dragon until the early morning cuppa has gone down - although the beds could do with being a bit more comfy.

AJ - still feeling sad for you. Hope the hangover wasn't too bad

Jo


----------



## charlotte2

Bel- just got back home from work and was hoping to read your news.
Keeping everything crossed for you 

loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## cesca

hello... don't know if i am on the right thread to ask about DE. We want to go ahead with DE in Spain but I am blood group B rhesus negative. Does anyone know if this will be a problem in trying to find a donor?


----------



## bluebell

Welcome Cesca,
I would send a direct PM to Ruth, who is a fertility nurse at the Ceram clinic in Marbella, and can be found on this thread.  She will help you I am sure, won't you Ruth !
Bluebellxxx


----------



## charlotte2

Ladyblue- Thankyou for your good wishes. I really want Monday to come soon.
I have a wedding tomorrow night, so that will be a good distraction. 

Casey- 8mm on day 6 is very good. Well done.

Cant believe there is still no news from Bel. Fingers crossed for you 

Loves to all of you,

Charlottexxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

So sorry about the wait you've had. Didn't get results until 6.30 and been celebrating ever since. YES it s BFP!!!! We are in total shock. Level was 178. Is that okay??

Thank you soooo much for all your good luck wishes. We never ever thought we would see this day.....I'm speechless(and that doesn't happen very often!!)

Love to you all,

Bel,xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  Fabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb CONGRATULATIONS BEL AND DH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janny

Bel and DH we are both so happy for you! Feel quite choked with emotion after all the tension of waiting to hear - off for a lie down! 


Jan & DH xxx


----------



## bluebell

Bel ............................yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte2

Fantastic news Bel. I am sooooooo happy for you  
Congratulations     

Charlottexxx


----------



## bluebell

Really hoping it's you next, Charlotte !!!!!!!!!!!      
Bluebellxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

AMAZING!!! FAB news! Congrats!


----------



## crusoe

Bel 
Many Congratulations!  

You had me worried there - the waiting had me really nervous!!!

Enjoy.

crusoe
x


----------



## RozLu

Fantastic Bel!!!       
Take care
R
x


----------



## Womb with a View

OMG!  I couldn't stand the suspense any longer!  FANTASTIC NEWS BEL.  Delighted for you and DH.  xxxx                                   

xxx


----------



## casey

Bel - so so happy for you both              
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Really fantastic news Bel!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Love Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

I think this is the first time I've truly felt like smiling all week, thanks Bel! xx

Casey, 8mm on day 6 is wonderful.  Bet the IM were pleased with that.  Not long now...... 

EartheKit - 4 embies, wow, and great grades.  Remember, the pessaries are filled with that special potion of serenity and the patches induce waves of relaxation when least expected. xxx The hangover .........didn't really happen as DP was in such a state and then 5 week old niece got rushed to hospital with suspected meningitus, which was horrid for the whole family and we didn't get any sleep.  It turned out to be a virus and she's at home now but very worrying at the time.  I'm not doing so great but will pull self together very soon.  Great news like Bel's helps!

Cesca, hi there and welcome to the abroadies thread - you'll find some lovely people here, so post away.  I can't answer your question about blood groups but I see you have been posted an answer already.  Good luck with your treatment, whatever you decide. 

Charlotte, thinking of you for Monday.  Have a good weekend.   

Rozlu, are you still here or did you get the call from Spain?  xx

Love to all you Ladies with a capital L and Iain with a capital G (for gentleman, of course) xx


----------



## karen1

Bel, just wanted to say congratulations.  Im sooooo pleased for you.

Karen xx


----------



## Sasha B

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGTRATULATIONS BEL AND DH ON YOUR  . I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU, WHAT A WONDERFUL OUTCOME.

HEAPS OF HUGS,

SASHA XXX


----------



## ladyblue

WOW Bel, a BFP, that's FAB news!!  
You really had me going for a while!  
      

AJ, sorry to hear you are struggling to get back on track.  
It sounds like you've been shouldering everyone else's grief. Make sure you take time to allow YOURSELF to grieve. 
I believe that grief, by its very nature, is a selfish thing, and I think it is time for you to be selfish for once!!  

As for the medication making you feel relaxed and serene, I think mine has gone a little too far!
I turned up at my friends house tonight, for her 40th birthday bash. It was a fancy dress affair, and I was in full regalia.
Unfortunately I had the dates mixed up, and the party is tomorrow night!!   
I think I'm going mad!!  

Charlotte, enjoy your wedding tomorrow night, hopefully it will take your mind off D-Day for a while.
A word of caution - are you absolutely certain you have the right date?!!  

love to everyone,

ladyblue
   x


----------



## kone

WAY TO GO BEL CONGRATULATIONS          
ANOTHER CERAM SUCCESS WELL DONE TO RUTH AND TEAM AS WELL
KATHERINEX


----------



## Jennifer

New Home Ladies


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ladyblue, thanks for your support.  Yep, think I'll be totally selfish this weekend, good idea, thanks.  Feeling a lot better now thanks.

Your message made me laugh!  At least you weren't a day late!

Love, AJ xx


----------



## Jennifer

New Home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42272.new.html#new


----------



## charlotte2

Ladyblue- In reality I should test on Sunday. But all clinics are closed here. So Ruth said I could do the blood test on Monday. I don't want to do a pee stick.

AJ- How are you doing? Thank you for your good wishes. 

Bluebell- Thankyou too, for all your good wishes.

And thanks to everybody else for all your support .

Charlottexxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Bel

Congratulations to you both so pleased about your      

Loads of love Dawn


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Bel,
     WONDERFUL NEWS        so pleased for you.

Enjoy the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

     

Beth


----------



## Bel

Morning Girls,  

Thank you so much for all your posts. It still seems a bit unreal. We didn't sleep much last night! After 9 years of trying I never thought this day would arrive. So, I just wanted to say to you all,keep trying and I now Know you will get your dream in the end.

Charlotte - Wishing you loads of luck for Monday. I will be keeping everything crossed for you. I will also say a prayer. xxx

Earth Kitt - Wow...that's wonderful news!! You are in the best hands at the CERAM. Take things easy and I hope the 2ww passes for you quickly!

AJ and Janny - Special thanks to both of you. You are both very special people. It has amazed me that you can both be so supportive, when you have had such  a tough week. I really hope you both get your dream, because I for one think you both deserve it!

Ruth - Thank you thank you  thank you!!

Bluebelle - Thank you sooo much for your support too. I looked back yesterday and we actually met in February this year and have been posting every week since. I think I probably speak to you more than I do some of my friends!! We have been through a lot together and I just wanted to say thanks for being the best buddy!!

Well...better go now,

Love and luck to everyone!

Bel,x


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhhhhhhhhh.  Enjoy Bel and it is real, bless you. What a great Christmas present for you both. xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Good morning Bel.........how you feeling today ?       ??  I bet you are !  It was so sweet that you looked back over our posts to see when we first met !   Is it really that long ago ??!!  Perhaps we can really meet up some day with our babes !

Charlotte.......How you doing ?  Have you got something nice to do for the w/e to distract you from Monday ?  It's sunny and frosty here .. lovely.  Is it there ?  

Have a lovely day everyone,
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nugs

Morning everyone.

Bel I am so pleased that you got at BFP .  Thant's wonderful news!

Congratulations.  

All good things come to those who wait.  9 years Bel, you deserve this so much.

Nugs x

Charlotte, I'm thinking about you!  Take care and I'm sending you lots of positive energy.  x


----------



## charlotte2

Good morning Girls 

Bel- How do you feel today  You must feel absolutely fantastic  I am so happy for you. 9 years is a long time, enjoy every minute of it.  And this goes to show that we all have to follow our dreams. Yes please pray for me, I need all your good wishes.

Bluebell- I feel fine. Cant wait for Monday. Just hoping and praying that I too have good news to give all of you     
I have a wedding today so I'm going to dash to the beauty palour now. At least today should go by really fast. 
Its cold here. Colder than normal this year.

Loads of loves to all of you,
Charlottexxx


----------



## charlotte2

Nugs- How are you doing  
Thank you so much for all you good wishes.

loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## Eggsey

Congratulations Bel, you must be so chuffed and I'm just so pleased for you - enjoy every minute!

Just waiting for AF to arrive so I can stick on my first patch, took my last Yasmin on Wednesday morning so thought it might be here today.  Oh well, will keep waiting, but all these BFP's this week are making me feel really hopeful of a good outcome for me and my 8 other friends currently starting our first cycle.  God bless us all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Congrats to Bel!!!

Very cheered up by this news.


love to all,


roze  xxxx


----------



## Iain

Congratulations Bel !!!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic!

Iain


----------



## ladyblue

Hey Eggsey,

Just thought I'd mention that last time I stopped the Yasmin, it took 4 days for AF to arrive, so maybe tomorrow's the day for you?
I am due to take my last Yasmin on Monday, so it will work out that I'm about a week behind you!

I know what you mean about feeling confident - I can't wait to start it all again!
Hopefully we'll all have some rather special Xmas pressies coming our way!!  

BTW, just to let you all know, I am going to get ready for my friends fancy dress party now. After my rather embarrassing dress rehearsal last night!!  
I wonder, should I change my outfit? So I won't be recognised as the idiot who can't get her dates right?!!  
Hey ho, I'll keep taking the pills!!

Charlotte, hope you're enjoying your wedding!! Not too long to go now!!   

love,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## ladyblue

Forgot to add that I turned up to play netball for my team today, at 3pm.
Only one problem - there was no game today, it is next week!!  
What a ditz I'm turning into!!  
I'm blaming it totally on the medication!!!!!!!!!!!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## bluebell

lady blue ... you really made me laugh with your story about getting the wrong nite !!  It sounds like something out of a Hugh Grant film !! Hope you enjoy the party tonight !  Are you sure you've got the right datye ?!


----------



## bluebell

OMG Lady Blue .. our posts crossed ... you are going MAD !!!!!!!! Are you sure you should be let out of the house without a police escort .. or maybe the nice men in the white coats can come to get you ?
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Bel, congratulations on your  ! I'm so happy for you.

Clara x


----------



## RozLu

Hello everyone - from sunny Spain!!! Yes, we are here at last ready for tx next week... 

Charlotte. Good luck for you testing on Monday. One extra day to wait, poor thing... We need 24/7 fertility clinics!! At least FF is always open when we need it!!! xx   

Ladyblue. That really made me laugh.   I hope the party was lots of fun!!! Sounds like you need an escort, even to Netball - and you could get into all sorts of trouble when you're let loose in Barcelona!! xx

Casey, how is your tx going? Hope you are doing okay xx   

Eggsey - good luck with starting your patches too xx   

AJ - I am sending you a PM. xx

I don't think I have gone completely mad but I have started looking for "signs". E.g. taxi driver played "All that she wants (is another baby)" on the way from the airport; DS asked when his baby is coming when he saw one in a pram today; the 5 day forecast in Barcelona is sunny... Okay, perhaps I am mad... 

Everyone, have a lovely weekend.

R
x


----------



## Andream

Hi Bel just wanted to pop in and say congratulations      

so happy for you

andrea


----------



## charlotte2

Hi Girls,

I have been worried since yesterday. I have had some brown discharge yesterday and again this morning. 
Has anybody had this before? 

Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## charlotte2

Forgot to mention that I also had very strong AF pains yesterday. Could this be a sign that AF wants to come.
Charlotte


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Charlotte, you sound so worried and I can understand why.  Ohhhhh.  It's awful I know, but this could mean either it's nothing or it could mean AF and we don't know, that's the awful thing.  I think Bel had AF pains, is that correct Bel?  Sending you a big fat hug and wishing and praying for a BFP for you. xxxxx  Wish I could help more. xx

  Rozlu, I know what you mean re looking for "signs"!!  I heard my favourite song twice, almost in succession, on the morning of going to Barcelona!  I was grasping at all sorts to see if "this is a sign", hilarious but common I'm sure!  The list goes on but too embarrassed to mention them!!  Good luck with tx this week.  Have been thinking of you. 

Kendra - how did you get on this week out in Barcelona?  x

Janny, how you doing?  Hope DP and you had something nice planned for the weekend.  xx

Bel, hope you're now believing it's real and you're sleeping like a log. xx

Beth - are you still carrying your sticks around with you?  xx  When the doc rang on Monday to say it was a BFN, you know, for a moment I didn't believe him.  Thought they must have got it wrong and went and did a pee-stick (blooming cleaner still hanging round the house, lovely as she is, refusing to go early despite my protests, bless her).  Of course, the pee-stick was neg and only then did it start to sink in.  Won't be carrying THOSE type of pee-sticks around with me, but I certainly will carry around or even frame a BFP pee-stick (when it happens, of course).  

Ladyblue - good luck with the treatment and remember, the patches help you remember stuff, if you can remember that of course. x

Eggsey, wishing you all the best for your treatment this week too. xx

How's the 2ww EartheKit?  Keeping a cool head?  Thinking of you.  xx

Roze, I too always get a big buzz of encouragement and hope when I hear of a BFP on this thread.  They far outweight the BFNs. xx

Casey, how you doing?  Nearly your time now too and so wishing a massive BFP for you.  xx

Love to Bluebell, RSMum, Sasha, Jennifer, Dawn, Lisa, Nugs, Karen, Holly, Kone, Andream, ClaraRose, Iain,
and anyone my failing memory seems to have temporarily missed out.  Wishing us all BFPs!! 

AJ x


----------



## Lisa

hi Charlotte the discharge could be implantation so try not to get yourself to worried, also the af pains will come from the pessaries to...

bel congrats hun..

thanks for looking after everyone jennifer xxx 

can updates me IM'ed to me asap so  can update the lists 

Thanks xx


----------



## nugs

Oh Charlotte we all wish we knew the answers but please try to remain positive. I'm still hopefull that tomorrow will come quickly and bring you a BFP.
Good Luck and I'll be thinking of you.
Nugs x


----------



## casey

charlotte - you sound so worried   lots of girls have had discharge, pain and even heavy bleeding and gone on to have a BFP - I wish I had the right words to reasure and make everything ok but i hope everything goes well for you tomorrow    

Hi AJ - ive got a day 9 scan tomorrow and as we are using fresh sperm and dh gets 24 hrs notice to go ive sent very possible tel no over to IM and ive packed 2 bags and now im just waiting for the word to go     - to be honest ive found the whole thing nerve wracking so far so ill probably be     on the 2ww

RozLu and earthe Kitt - hope the 2ww flies by for you both 

  to kendra, Ladyblue, eggsey and anyone else having tx at the mo 

Hi to everyone - BTW AJ - you have NOT got a failing memory - your posts are phenomenal for remembering who everyone is and what they are up to

Bye for now
love CaseyXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Charlotte - I know it's such an anxious time. But I had AF pains all week and still have today. But as you know I tested positive on Friday. I've heard lots of girls on here have a brown discharge and it has turned out to be Implantation. I feel really positive that it is going to be a BFP. I will pray for you tonight. Try to relax(I know easier said than done). What time do you have your blood test tomorrow? Do you have the day off work?

Sending you loads of positive vibes and 'Babydust'.

Rozlu - Enjoy the sunshine and all the best for next week. Please let us know how you get on!

Earth Kitt - How you doing. The 2ww is hell isn't it. I hope you are okay and that it flies by for you.

Kendra - How did it go?

Casey - Wow that is short notice. I hope all goes well for you. Wishing you loads of luck!

Janny - How you doing?

AJ - Hope you and DH are having a good weekend. 

Ladyblue - Hope your party went well. Gosh...I thought my memory was bad!!!
Good luck with your treatment.

Eggsey - Wishing you lots of luck too.

Hi to everyone else, Nugs,clara,Rsmum,Beth,Roze,Holly,Dawn,Bluebelle,Jennifer,Rachel,Andrea,Roze,Iain,Ruth,Lisa and to all I have forgotten, hope you are all having a good weekend,

Love,

Bel,xxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hi girls!

Sorry to hear you are having such a scary time Charlotte - thank goodness tomorrow is almost here! From what I found out last week brown discharge is fairly normal at this time and nothing to worry about - and even red blood is quite common and may not be bad news. I think it has to be very sustained and heavy before you need worry. Having said this I know exactly how your mind starts working once there is the slightest hint of trouble.... I will be thinking about you constantly and hoping very hard for good news tomorrow. 

Casey - how exciting to be almost there! Hope you get the call very soon...

Rozlu - glad you are on your way at last - hope you get a bumper crop. Pack your woollies, its blumin' chilly here in 'sunny' Spain right now!

Earthe Kit hope you are bearing up OK... 2 weeks is soooo long to wait isn't it?

Eggsey and Ladyblue - can't remember how far into treatment you both are but hope its going well and you are not completely losing your marbles! I crashed the car _twice_during treatment so you are not alone in losing it more than slightly!

AJ - good to hear you sounding more like yourself. Hope you are feeling stronger now? Like you I find the good news keeps me going, and more positive about more treatment. DH says its all going to be alright in the end - and today I am believing him! I'm going in for a chat with Ruth on Wednesday - I'm sure she'll help me sort my head out, and having that lined up has really helped....

I know I've forgotten lots of people - SORRY. I just can't keep up... 

Jan xx


----------



## charlotte2

Hi everyone,

I am going to work tomorrow. I will be doing the test at around midday and will have some news for you early evening. Keeping everything crossed that it is positive.


----------



## Eggsey

Charlotte, just wanted to send you a big hug   and to let you know I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and praying for a BFP for you with all my heart!         

AF finally arrived at 4pm today, so stuck my first patch on at 6pm - thought I'd choose a time when I'll be home everyday to change it!  Thinking of you all, thanks for your lovely messages, just have to hang on a bit longer now.  I guess I'll be going over to IM in about 2 weeks?

God bless you all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Charlotte, sorry you're having a bad time. Wishing you lots and lots of      and    for tomorrow.

AJ, pleased to see you are feeling more positive. I'm not actually carrying the pee-sticks around with me although all four are sitting in a prominent place (bit concerned one is fading ) so that I can look at them. I have a huge desire to do several more tests just to continue to reassure myself and actually spent quite a while this morning trying to find a chemist that was open to buy some more - but they were all closed.    Came back having bought potatoes for baking (!!!) instead - well whilst you are in a supermarket... DH (when I admitted what I had been doing) gave me a lecture on continuing as normal and not getting obsessed (   ). I am just a bit anxious and want up to date confirmation before I see the GP tomorrow.

Due for first scan next Monday (28th) and hope will all begin to settle in my mind then.

However, I would say that after 8 1/2 years of trying to get this result with invasive treatments and alternative treatments it must be normal to feel stunned and shocked.    We had completely given up for several years (and I was very sad and resigned to living another type of life) before getting to the idea of DE and in a way I regret that we did not follow this route earlier. But then I think reaching these kind of decisions is like a journey and you have to be ready to follow each new path. (Sorry to get philosophical!!   ). Also in some ways I feel I have gained from really having to fight and be positive to get to this place. I truly hated going through natural IVF previously, drugs etc and was only given a 10% statistical chance of success. On that you cannot feel very positive.

Anyway what I am trying to say (and I don't want this to sound like a sad me post) is that if it can happen to me and us it can and does happen to others. So the_* news is very positive*_. But I still don't know why some of us have to go through this endurance test    

Beth

   to everyone on this board


----------



## Jennifer

GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING TOMORROW CHARLOTTE    

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## ladyblue

Charlotte - just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow, babes. I have everything crossed for you!    

Rozlu - also want to say good luck with your tx next week - you finally got there, then!  

Eggsey - glad AF finally arrived, so you have now embarked on your next phase of treatment. Hope you get a nice thick lining!  

Casey - hope you get that call soon, and have a trouble free journey! You sound as if you have everything organised!! Good luck with tx!  

luv 'n' stuff to everyone,

ladyblue
    x

PS -  Party went well, even though my little faux pas seemed to be the cause of most people's merriment! Ho hum!!


----------



## bluebell

Charlotte,  Thinking of you, and you have been there in my mind all w/e .... really hoping tomorrow is your day, and that you have some good news for us.  I will think of you around testing time.
I had brown discharge and mild pains 2 days before test date too.
Bluebellxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

ladyblue - just to say you are not alone in losing the plot - i booked for a decorator to paint my hall stairs and landing starting tomorrow EXCEPT not only did i forget to dh this was happening - i forgot to buy the paint as well   I only realised when the poor man turned up tonight to leave his ladders and i tried to show the paint etc  

caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Charlotte - thinking of you this morning


----------



## Bel

Hi Charlotte,

Wishing you loads of luck for today. I have everything crossed for you!!!!

Love,

Bel,xxx


----------



## casey

Charlotte      for you
fingers and toes XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nugs

Charlotte, more luck here from me.  Hope your dream comes true.

AJ glad you're going to see ruth and thinking of having another go in Jan.  I've been thinking about you alot.

Beth, I'm sorry but I think I didn't send you congratulations on your BFP.  It's excellent news and I'm so happy for you.  After 8 1/2 years that must be a shock (of a nice kind) as it was a shock to me after 4.  Take care of yourself and good luck with the scan.

Nugs x


----------



## Lisa

good luck today charlotte xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Many thanks to all of you for your kind words
Well done Beth on your BFP and also major good luck to Charlotte with testing today.

I'm back at work today which in theory should make the week go quickly, on the other hand I really don't want it to go too quickly because i really don't want to know if it is a BFN. I want to stay on the Oestragen (??spelling) as it is doing wonders for my skin.
Obviously I'm looking for symptoms but those that I find I know are down to the pills and pessaries - those urgo watsits are evil - much more severe impact than cyclogest.
The only other symptom I have which no one has recently mentioned is that I feel severely nauseous whenever I think of testing, however, I know it isn't morning sickness as that doesn't tend to kick in until about week 5-6
Having dilemmas about testing - It is a Monday morning and I have a fairly booked up morning at the office. I don't know if I want to test and then come into work with a BFN. I don't think I will be able to go to a clinic for a blood test then get the result at work - again for the reasons above.
To be honest, I don't really want to test at all, I like living with a small sliver of hope - the best chance I've had in the last 3 years
Once again - good luck Charlotte and thanks to all for your support

Jo


----------



## Sasha B

Charlotte, sending you loads of   for testing today!!!!

Earthe - Welcome back! I can fullt relate to your dilemma on testing. Is there no way you could take test day off? It might help because the last thing you need is added stress & anxiety. You need to take care of yourself and your two precious embies. Also I just wanted to say that if you need anyone to talk to about the highs and lows of the 2ww, you know where I am.

A big   to everyone else.

love

Sasha x


----------



## Janny

Hi Jo - hope the time flies by this week for you. I know what you mean about the oestrogen effecting your skin but for me it recreated my teenage spottiness so I was glad to get off it! Good to hear you are enjoying the 2ww!!!! The testing sounds like a real dilemma for you - I'm sure you'll get a BFP  , in which case you won't be fit to work  . What about testing at home on the Sunday with First Response? They are supposed to be very accurate and will reduce the impact of the blood test results on Monday... I know they are a bit frowned upon, but personally I couldn't bear to find out either way in front of other people.

Charlotte I am still wishing very hard for you - lots of luck  

Nugs - its me going to see Ruth on Weds! All those hormones are getting to you  

Love - Jan x


----------



## Womb with a View

THINKING OF YOU CHARLOTTE AND WISHING YOU GOOD LUCK!

Morning Jo, good luck for testing next Monday.  I know exactly what you mean about not wanting the week to go quickly.  I really enjoyed the 2 weeks of hope and pretending to be pregnant (so sad but you gals know what I mean!)  For me, I booked 2 days off from work and all commitments - testing day and the day after - for two reasons, BFN and BFP because I knew I wouldn't be fully me if I got either result!!    Yes, this is probably the best chance you've had in the last 3 years (like me) and that means you've got every chance of finding yourself smiling and giggling with joy next Monday.  Why don't you, if you can, take Monday off or move your test day to Tuesday and take Tuesday off?!!  I wouldn't be able to keep a lid on my joy if I got a BFP whilst working! Or test, like Janny says, at home the day before?    Thinking of you.

Nugs, thanks for the good wishes for my Jan FET.  I'm at the IM not with Ceram though!  How you doing? xx Good luck on Wednesday Janny with Ruth. xxxxxxxx

Casey, I wonder what your mind IS on, if not on everyday things like the painter coming any moment?!    Actually, I've just remembered (because I forgot) that I was like this too when on the patches and pessaries.  I kept forgetting things!  I think.  I can't remember.

Jennifer, really impressed that you know how to do that fancy thing where type rolls across the screen and you also know how to find us a new home! 

Beth, good luck with your first scan next week.  I read your posting with tears of joy in my eyes.  8 years!  You never gave in and pursued your dream - that's wonderful and lifted my hopes and my heart.  I may be 46 but I'm a youngster when it comes to this game!  Only been ttc for nearly 2 years! x

Eggsey, good luck with your treatment.  

 to all of us. xx ps hope Charlotte isn't going to post at midnight.......my nerves can't take this any longer!


----------



## bluebell

Good luck today Charlotte !!!!!!!!!!!
          
        
Lots of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kone

Charlotte good luck for today      
Katherinex


----------



## Iain

Good luck Charlotte!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Iain


----------



## charlotte2

Hi Everyone,

All your good wishes have worked.
The blood test is positive.    
Its a   for us. 
Dh and me are still in shock.  We are sooooo happy.
My hcg level is 193. This result is for a day later as I was due to test yesterday.

Thank you so much for all your support and good wishes,
Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## charlotte2

Ruth- Thank you so much for making this happen!

Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## Janny

Yipppppeeeee! Congratulations Charlotte & DH  

Jan xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Well done Charlotte

Jo


----------



## chrissier

Fantastic news Charlotte  - congratulations!!!!!!

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Wonderful news Charlotte - big congrats to you and your DH


----------



## nugs

Fantastic news Charlotte, Congratulations  
Nugs


----------



## Lisa

fantastic news Charlotte so so so pleased for you another BFP for he abroadies!!


----------



## Lisa

the story continues!!!

Abroadies in waiting  
Charlotte2 Ceram 21/11 
earthe kitt Ceram testing 28th nov  
Rozlu IVIB  

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
*Abroadie crew  
Andream, lister 
Sasha B, Poland Donor found et Dec 
inspired spain ? donor found et Dec  
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor  
hunt Ceram , DE , september 
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaiting date , 
Casey IM Barcelona first app 28/9 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November 
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM  
ladyblue IM barcelona 
roze ivi Barcelona FET Late November  
Mitch1  
Eggsey IM Barclona ET Nov/Dec?  
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
twirls IM Barcelona 
AJ London IM Barcelona  
Janny Ceram Spain 
Dawnguzz Ceram TX?? Going again Feb 
crusoe ceram  

AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
ANGEK IM Barcelona  
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, 
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE  
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain September , 

Let me know of any updates (VIA IM PLEASE)

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Womb with a View

CONGRATULATIONS CHARLOTTE!!!!  WELL DONE TO YOU AND DH.  

Enjoy!  xx


----------



## badger b

Congratulations to Charlotte!
Ive posted only once before here,been a lurker though,and am so happy for all the ladies having positive treatment abroad,gives us all hope!My story is,3 ivf cycles since aug 04,first resulting in a bfp,sadly lost at nine weeks,2nd bfn,3rd,none of my eggs fertalised.Have decided donor eggs are my best chance,so have opted for Ceram in Spain,with helpful Ruth!Ruth has found us a donor and we are aiming for ec for possibly end of Jan,due to my work committment(work in retail,xmas and treatment are a no no)!
Quick question,how long will i be on the drug for?ill be taking protap,1 injection of,and prognova?

good luck to all who are abut to embark on treatment!



shelly


----------



## Lisa

welcome shelly .... let me know your details and I will add you to the  list... if you ever need inspiration just look at eth abroadie buns and babies ... such an inspirational thread xxx


----------



## Janny

Hi Shelly - nice to meet you! I might be around in January at CERAM too (depends on cycle and recovery time), so maybe we'll meet in person one day.... 

Jan x


----------



## Rachel

Charlotte 

Fab fab fab news! I'm so chuffed for you    

Enjoy every minute of it all   

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Bel

Charlotte,

Waheyyyyyy!!! Congratulations - I'm sooo pleased for you and DH. It's amazing isn't it??

Love,

Bel,xxxx


----------



## ladyblue

CONGRATULATIONS CHARLOTTE!!
          
FANTASTIC NEWS!!

love

ladyblue
x


----------



## Eggsey

*CONGRATULATIONS CHARLOTTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What wonderful, wonderful news, I'm so pleased for you. What a great early Christmas prezzie 

Lots and lots of  to us all, God bless you, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## badger b

Thanks for the welcome girls!
Lisa,ive been checking these abroadie and abroadie and buns threads for weeks now,and feel like i know you all,even though ive not said anything before!You are all such an inspiriation to me,gives me hope that it might just happen to me too(fingers crossed)!


shelly

Me 39,Dh 36.ttc 5 years.first ivf cycle aug 04,bfp.lost at nine weeks.2nd bfn.3rd,no fertalisation.


----------



## chrissier

Badger

Welcome!!  In answer to your question, you will be on progynova for about 3 and a half months and cyclogest for about 3 months.  Good luck with your treatment.

Chrissie


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Charlotte,

Wonderful news, so pleased for you both      

     

Beth


----------



## badger b

Chrissie,

thanks for the welcome and reply!
i was hoping for ec/et end of jan,but you say ill be on prognova for 3 months?as you can tell i have not idea how using de works.compared to standard ivf!


p.s congrats on the twins,you and jennifer were the first i saw getting great results from ceram,hence me now going there!


shelly


----------



## Ruth

When she says three months that is about 2 and a half weeks before donor egg collection and rest afterwards and into pregnancy!!!!!!!!!

Ruth


----------



## badger b

Phew,

thanks ruth,was getting rather worried there!

shelly


----------



## chrissier

Sorry Badger, didn't mean to give the wrong impression.  When you asked how long you would be on the drugs, I thought you meant in total, rather than before EC.  Sorry for misunderstanding.

Chrissie xx


----------



## bluebell

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S  CHARLOTTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for yooooooooooooooooooou and DH.
Enjoy every minute of it and big higs and snogs from me !!!           
You're going to have such a great Christmas now !!!  

Welcome to Shelly / badger !!! 

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Charlotte - Congratulations to you and dh   Fantastic news !!!!!

Badger   Welcome to the Abroadies   In answer to your query about how long you will be on the drugs - you will be on them for about 2 adn a bit weeks before ET and then up till you are 12 weeks pg 

Hi to everyone else - especially those patiently waiting for tx  

Ooops - just noticed Badgers question had already been answered


----------



## casey

Hi evryone 
Charlotte - congratulations on your       so pleased for you both

Well IM have rung and EC is on weds - so dh is flying out tomorrow - and ET is on Friday - so im flying out on weds night with dd - really nervous but excited too  

bye for now
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## badger b

good luck casey!



shelly


----------



## Lisa

good luck casey   

may your dreams come true xxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Charlotte, congratulations on your  !   

Casey, good luck with your ec!


----------



## bluebell

Good luck Casey !!!!!!!!!!!!  
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

FAB news Charlotte!!!    
And good luck Casey!    

xxxx


----------



## RozLu

Charlotte, That's fantastic. Well done!!! I am so pleased for you.   

Casey, good luck. That's you and me both on EC/ET this week!! We are already here in Barcelona. (We've been having a great time doing lots of kid friendly stuff with DS. So if you want any recommendations, just PM-me!!) Here's to successful week for both of us!! xxxx  

 to eveyone else and welcome to Shelly!!

R
x


----------



## RozLu

Lisa 
Just wanted to ask if you could put me on the list!! I sent PMs twice and I think I'm doing something wrong. I'm IVIB, 2ww I guess by the time you next update.
Thanks and take good care
R
x


----------



## Jennifer

Holly - That is so funny - I often refer to my son as my 'ds' too


----------



## Jennifer

Come into the chatroom ladies


----------



## Lisa

RozLu I will do it now I havent had any mails sorry hun... you are in the 2ww? or when is your et?


----------



## Iain

Congratulations Charlotte!!!!!! 

Iain


----------



## Roz1

Charlotte - Great news.  Congratulations to you & DH  You must be on  

Casey - Good Luck with your tx   

Badger - I'm a newbie too.  I too read the site for quite a while before starting to post last week.  When I first starting looking at this section there weren't many abroadies but we now seem to be growing all the time.  Most of us go through a lot to get here, which must make us stronger individuals even though we don't know it.

AJ - Glad to hear your are moving forward.  Good luck for FET in Jan.

   to all.



Roz1


----------



## Womb with a View

Casey!     Good luck for ET on Friday!      I shall be thinking of you! xxxxxxxx

Welcome to Badger/Shelly and wishing you all the best for success.   

Hi Roz1, thanks for your good wishes.  You're right, this thread is full of strong women (and men, hi Iain).  This thread is also full of BFPs!!   So good luck to all of you.

Who's next in the 2ww list?!  Good luck to RozLuxx

AJ xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Monday night again......little ol' me has been working but rushed into the chatroom (couldn't find anyone I knew there) but lots of people made me welcome......but I couldn't find out how to answer them!  How embarrassing and sooooooo rude not to have posted.  

Ah well, see you in there next week when I'm NOT working! 
x


----------



## roze

Congratulations Charlotte and good luck, Casey!!!!

love

roze  xxxxx


----------



## ladyblue

Casey and Rozlu - just want to wish you both heaps of luck with your tx this week!
Thinking of you both, hope you get loads of top notch embies!!

         

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Jennifer

AJ You make me laugh   You reply on the chat room by using the long space for text near the bottom of the screen   Also, in the message I sent you about using the Glow and Moving text - I think I forgot to say that you have to drag over the text first to highlight it - sorry


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Casey,

Lots of     and good wishes for ET

  

Beth


----------



## kone

Big congratulations to Charlotte and DH          
Good luck to Casey and Rozlu
I am hopping mad with my clinic over here they promised me that our proforma would be faxed to Ruth at Ceram last monday and it still hasn't gone yet.They are 'very busy' so they keep telling me.My hands are tied though but i am getting so impatient and anxious .I just want to get moving and doing something and plan but i am in limbo.oh well hopefully they might have pulled their finger out by tomorrow and send it.
Katherine


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Casey & Rozlu - Wishing you loads of luck this week for your EC & ET. Siunds like you are having a great time in Spain!!

Kone - I had the same problems with my GP when I was trying to fill out the pro-forma. They don't rush themselves do they?? It's so annoying. I hope they have sent it, as it's another stress you don't need! Good luck!

AJ - Glad to hear you are feeling a little better.

Janny - I hope your meeting with Ruth goes well. Next time must be your time!

Hi to everyone else,

Love,

bel,xxxx


----------



## Lisa

hey bel i was going to ask you what your hcg was... are we looking at twinnies or triples!!


----------



## bluebell

Morning girls and Iain,  

Good luck Casey and Rozlu for EC and ET !!!!!!!!!!                        

AJ ... you must have gone into the main chat room, not the tx abroad one !!!  You need to select from the list.  There were a few of us in there ! See you there next time !

Janny ... good luck with the start of the next stage. 

Kone .. how frustrating for you.  I just htink some 'prfessionals' in  this country don't realise how much we have to do to set this up abroad.  My GP didn't want to have to do things quickly, so she suggested I delay treatment for a month !  Stuff that, when Spain were all set up and waiting for me ! Hope they get their ars*s into gear and get the FAX sent asap.

Lorra love everyone,
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Good Luck Casey and Rozlu


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks for your help with my postings Jennifer!


----------



## Womb with a View

Aaaarrrrghhhhhh!  

The above posting is supposed to be all singing, all dancing, all flash animating, moving acroos the screen, up and down, down and up.......but I failed again!  Spent 20 mins doing it!  Ah well, back to making babies....


----------



## Womb with a View

Casey and Rozlu, thinking of you and masses of extra special luck for you both this week.  

Janny, how you doing this week?  I hope you're feeling much better.  I went for another scan re the polyp that developed when I was on the patches but it's gone!  I suppose that is good news.  They said it was not a "proper" polyp, but one that sometimes develops with the drugs for thickening the womb.  Good luck with Ruth tomorrow.    

Katherine, sorry to hear the same old, same old story re laid back clinics in this country.  Wasn't the ARGC by any chance was it?  I'm having a gripe if that's ok - I phoned the ARGC last Friday morning re possibly using IVIG re the slightly elevated NKcells they think I have.  I have been registered with them since May and they did the immune testing for me.  Arm and a leg but anyway.......I called to see if it would be ok for them to treat me with IVIG and steriods whilst doing my next FET in January with the IM (the IM have said they are ok with it if I feel I wanted that treatment).  I've waited since Friday for someone to call me back.  Nothing.  So I drove down there and sat there this morning, waiting for an answer.  No-one knew about my call and it got so late plus it was like Piccadilly Circus in there I came away with a promise that someone would ring me today.  Nothing yet.  Doesn't make one feel cared for or taken seriously.  This is such a big issue for us all and there seems little awareness of that on their part.  Moan over.  Hope you get action soon. 

AJ xx


----------



## Sasha B

Charlotte, congratulations on your     !!!!

Casey and Rozlu, loads of   for this week and through out your  !!!

Still no news on my donor. Beginning to loose hope now. I e-mailed the clinic on Monday just to get some indication of when my donor might be having her scan but have heard nothing back. Its a low day today when everything that I've hoped for with the tx just seems to be slipping through my fingers. Sorry to bring a downer on things but on days like this its hard to beleive that I will ever get a BFP let alone a baby. I keep on thinking that if I were allowed to carry on my tx in Spain, things might now be different.

Sasha


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Sasha, you are such a special person, I truly believe it will happen for you and I hope you can keep your hope and your faith.  I think sometimes silence is the worst thing as we fill in the gaps in our minds as we look for reasons but it might be nothing other than she's not ready yet.  Easy for me to say.

I'm not 100% up on your history Sash, so forgive me for not knowing why you weren't allowed to carry on treatment in Spain.  

A big fat cyber hug (BFCH) xxx


----------



## Janny

Sasha - sorry to hear you are feeling so down. Hopefully they are just not communicating well and things are actually moving along to plan.... Keep 'bothering' them until you get the answers you need - its not fair to keep you in the dark and worrying.

AJ - sounds like you are having an awful time with ARGC too. Not what you need after last week ... hope you get some good news v soon and can feel like you are moving forward.

Katherine - you too. I can imagine how frustrated you must be. Keep calling them until you get what you need... Good luck!

Good luck too to Casey and Rozlu with your EC and ET . And Eggsey how are you getting on?

Jo - hope the rest of the 2ww flies by - and that you have received my second attempt at emailing you!

I'm feeling a bit better every day -and DH has been brilliant. He was upset by the BFN but dealt with it much better than me _and_ supported me through it. He is now so busy at work that he has very little time to look back and over analyse.... We'll hopefully both be clearer and feeling better after I've seen Ruth for a chat tomorrow.

hello and sorry to everyone I haven't mentioned personally 

Jan x


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha, Kone and  AJ - HUGE MASSIVE HUGS TO YOU BOTH from me in FREEZING Wales       ..sorry to hear all this s**t's getting on top of you..KNOW the feeling   

Hang in there girls..


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte2

CASEY and ROLZU- wishing you both loads of good luck       for tx this week

   


Loves,

Charlottexxx


----------



## Jennifer

AJ - not sure what went wrong hun !  I wish I could help more but can't think of anything !


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks Jennife - I will master it eventually.....won't be beaten!

RSMum (Debs) lovely to hear from you - was wondering how you were this week as you've been quiet.

Had another conversation with the ARGC this afternoon after I couldn't stand it any longer and rang them (again).  Waited ages for someone to put me onto the right person who didn't even know what I was on about and kept asking "are you a patient of ours"   In the end she said she would have to ask Mr T if I could have IVIG as well as FET with the IM.  I was chomping at the bit to give her feedback ....so did and it didn't go down well nor was it understood.  I said I realised they were busy but women like me needed support and answers and having a baby to us was a huge thing and I'm sure they understood this (no I'm not!) but that the way in which they deal with returning calls was not supportive or understanding of our situations and I personally felt alone and out in the cold with the ARGC and really wanted some contact from them.  I would be surprised after that little outburst if Mr T takes me on.  

Janny, good to see you posting again as I've missed you.  So glad your DP is a darling.  I think our men do feel the BFNs but also feel they have to be strong for us so tend to hide their feelings.  Good luck tomorrow with news from Ruth. 

Hope you're feeling better Sasha.  You too Lisa sweetheart. xx

Hi to EartheKit - hope the 2ww is going easy for you.  

Hi to Roze too - haven't really spoken to you for a while.  How are things? xx

Love to you all.  AJ xx


----------



## Lisa

hello everyone 

Sasha I just wanted to offer you my love hun.. it must be awful for you especially with what you have been through this year xxx please stay strong, I wish I could do something for you if I could you could have every egg i have I wish you love and support and a great big hug xxx

good luck to you ec ladies looking forward to adding you to the 2ww and then banishing you to the "other thread' !!

love and hugs to you all xxx
Lisa xx


----------



## Roz1

Dear AJ

Sorry to hear about your problems with ARGC.  I'm glad you felt brave enough to say something about their lack of consideration.  If we all put up with this sort of attitude it just reinforces their behaviour so good on you.  If they are professional, they should take the critism as it was given - ie in a constructive way to help to improve their patient care.  I'm therefore hopeful that you will hear back.  I'm not really up on the IVIG tx but is there anywhere else that offers it in London if they don't?

I too went to Chatroom last night and also couldn't work out how to chat back.  So apologies to Jennifer as I know you welcomed me.  Had to log off as realised the time and that I was missing Eastenders, although might as well have not bothered - it was a bit lame after the Mitchell brothers' return storyline.  Also realised that DH was due back from yoga and that I hadn't started supper or done anything since getting in from work!

On a positive note our tx is going OK at the moment - scan & blood tests yesterday were fine so continue to wait for that elusive call from IVI.

Love to everyone.    



Roz1


----------



## casey

aaahhh girls 

thank you soo much for all your good wishes - it makes me feel really good to know that everyone is behind us and wishes us well    ive needed to read your mesaages today as ive had a rotten day at work and felt really stressed out about everything   dh has flown over to spain so im waiting to hear from him tomorrow about no of eggs 

badger - just to say   and welcome to the thread 
Sasha - just wanted to send you lots of     i hope the clinic contacts you soon

AJ - maybe your straight talking has done the trick - hope ARGC contacts you ASAP   
Katherine - hope your clinic gets in touch soon - it IS very frustrating dealing with nameless people   to you both 

RozLu - id love to hear about child friendly stuff to do in Barcelona - im taking dd with me and flying out on Thurs afternoon thanks and hope evrything is going well for you

janny - hope you're ok and taking good care of yourself 
Hi earthe kitt, Roze, RSMum, Bluebell, Lisa, jennifer, charlotte, bel, beth, Iain, Roz1, ladyblue and everyone else  

lots of love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

BTW - after all the stress trying to sort dd birthday party and changing the date with the venue no less than 4 times !!!! its ended up on the first date on her birthday as planned - i reckon i stress myself out more than anyone else could


----------



## Indianna

Hi Lisa

Thanks for your MANY messages yesterday  

I still don't have any news to share.  I am 4 days overdue now but I am enjoying being pregnant and it won't happen again so I am being very patient and happy to wait - I will keep you updated.

Love to everyone

Indianna xx


----------



## Lisa

you got them did you then !! I lost count how many I sent you thought I might harass you into labour!! i am so glad you are enjoying it Indianna ... have you had a look at our abroadi buns and babies thread!! so positive and well seeing as you are next i will be watching you intently so I can put you up to the babies bit..

good luck hun and I will be watching in anticipation of yoru news xxx


----------



## bluebell

Indianna .. so good to hear from you.  You were my inspiration and support when I 1st joined abroadies !! Hope it all goes well for you and look forward to hearing all about it some time soon.

AJ Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah      Whay insensitive, thoughtless morons you seem to have to deal with at ARGH ... ArrrrrRrrrrggGghhhH !!! 
I am so pleased you let them know how upsetting their lack of response is.  I think you might find they jump toattention now !!!!
By the way, some people's computers just won't do the graphics on this site.  I have an all singing all dancing newish job, but Tony (in FF tech support)  has told me that it just isn't compatible with some computers, so yours is porbably the same.  All I can do is change font colour, but not size, type or moving stuff !!!  

Janny .......your DH sounds lovely.  Hope all goes well with the lovely Ruth .. you couldn't be in better hands.

Sasha.... so so sorry you are feeling low.  You must feel so frustrated sometimes that you could run all the way to Poland just to scream and shout at them to get on with it !!!    We had a delay with our donor too, and it is os unsettling.  I think it is easy to read all sorts of meanings to the delay, but it is probably something harmless.  Hang in there, lovely Sasha, I am sure it wil be fine in the end.

Casey .........you must be missing DH.  You'll be there too soon !!

RSMUM ... how ya doin me duck ?  Where were yuo last night .. your absence was noted in the chat room !!

Lots and lots of love to everyone.
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RozLu

Hi everyone
Just a quick post to say thank you so much for your good wishes!! It's lovely to have such great support!!

(Casey - I sent you a PM re Barcelona stuff xx)
Take care
R
x


----------



## roze

Hi, again to everyone. 

I have just heard from IVI Barcelona re my FET. They only do this Mondays and Tuesdays , so I will have this procedure on either 12th or 13th December- subject to successful defrosting and my lining.  The latter has always been OK but not sure about the defrosting. They want to defrost several to pick the best two, but I would prefer they use them even if they are slightly lower grade. As far as I am concerned, its all academic anyway, as there are many BFPs from grade 2 embryos. 

Now AF needs to arrive in the next three days or else its all off until January.!  

Love to all,


roze  xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Roze,

Hope AF arrives for you soon (never thought I'd wish that upon anyone!)   I too think it's academic.  We like to think that top grade embies are best but they don't always follow with a BFP!  Nor do lower grades fail but surprise us by implanting.  I think if it were me in your shoes I would insist that they defrost 2 only at any one time.  If, of course, they defrost 2 and they are not viable (I believe not all frosties survive the thaw) I don't know what they would then do.  I also read that frosties can take just one and a half hours to defrost, so perhaps if that happened you could just defrost another 2 and go from there.  I too think defrosting 4 is a waste - but I'm not a doc.  I think I've said this before:  they are your embies, so you make the last decision.  I always have to do what I feel in my gut is best for me, inspite of "good" advice sometimes.  Hope this helps.

Lots of luck Roze  

AJ xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Roze,

I agree with AJ.  Surely it can't take that long to deforst them, so why not try two at a time ??!!
Hope AF arrives soon !!  Are you feeling 'pre-AF-y' ?  

I can't decide what I' do if I wanted to use my frostie, as I only have 1, and it wasn't great quality.  I wonder if they would try that, but if it didn't defrost, have a donor to egg share so we could go for a quick change fo plan if we needed and whilst we were there.  It's all so complicated.  Ideally I would like to try the frostie plus one embryo from a new donor, but god knows how I could persuade IVI to do that !  

How ya doin AJ ?

Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Bluebell.  I'm doing better than last week!  Still feel very "down" and sometimes "panicky" about what will happen or if this will ever happen for me.  Mum is a very positive person, plus DP, so I am being supported.  Saw IVF counsellor this week who, quite frankly, just didn't "do" it for me!  Felt very depressed afterwards, very tearful.  She just wasn't talking my language and I felt that she was suggesting I should "face reality" and "prepare myself for disappointment" and not let myself be "seduced" by the donor clinics!!   However, I know my own mind better than others and I know I'm not quitting.  All I can say to her is   What she did say that made sense was that I should cut back on work, be kind to myself and take it easy.  Errrrr, who's gonna pay for the IVF then if I don't work so hard? 



It's lovely to know you've got another embie waiting for you, Bluebell.  A little sis or bruv for Miss Lobby. xx

Janny, how did your chat with Ruth go?x

Thinking of Casey and RozLu today and Friday. x

Jennifer, I've got a iMac G5......lovely but obviously can't operate the icons!!

Love to all, busy last few days so will catch up soon. xx   

Everyone must be busy as it's sooooo quiet on the board today.


----------



## Janny

Hello girls and Iain!

Roze - hope AF hurries up for you and you get your Christmas pressie.

Casey - how did it go? Did you get lots of lovely eggs? You must be just about on your way by now I guess - GOOD LUCK  !

Jo - hope you are OK and the 2ww isn't getting to you too much... it was good to IM speak to you yesterday.

Roz1 - have IVI called you yet?! Good to hear that all is going well with the scan and blood.

Katherine and AJ - have you got the better of yesterday's bureaucratic nightmares?! AJ you were very strong taking them on when you were feeling vulnerable and needing them to help you - and so reasonable too    . Well done - I hope it gets the result you need - and quickly!

I've been to see Ruth today and she's helped me to straighten my head out! So many questions and possible problems and answers were tangled together... The good news is that its very unlikely that my early bleed prevented implantation - much more likely that the embryos didn't implant in their 'window' and my body responded with a natural drop in progesterone and period. My own hormones were not suppressed this cycle (only LH) - so I had natural progesterone plus the progesterone from the pessaries. The drop as the natural ones stopped being produced (when my body realised it wasn't pregnant) probably was sufficient to prompt loss of womb lining... which means it may well happen again if I get a BFN next time - so I'll be on a 1 1/2ww!  Ruth says different bodies do different things so I'm not sure how relevant this will be to anyone else, but you have all been so kind and helpful that I thought you'd like to know...

In my next natural cycle we are going to check my progesterone level just to be sure that the above theory is right - and that I don't have a problem with absorbing progesterone from the pessaries. I'm not going to worry about that yet as the solution is more (very large) needles! At least there is a solution though... So we are back to having just (!) sperm quality to worry about - hurrah!   We'll be doing our next cycle in about 6 / 7 weeks depending on AF. For once I am hoping for a small delay so the clinic isn't shut for Christmas. Yikes - another thing to worry about   

Jan x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Janny, glad you feel reassured and more positive after speaking to Ruth.  Great news and such a relief for you.  Fab that you'll be doing a cycle in 6 weeks or so, hopefully.  Wishing you a BFP for next time  

AJ xx

ps waiting for the ARGC to call me back but think I may have got somewhere!


----------



## Janny

And the same to you AJ - lets go for a double whammy        

Jan x


----------



## Roz1

Jan

Thought Ruth's explanation of your early bleed was excellent.  It has always hapened to me and what she said makes real sense so at least you will be prepared at your next tx.

AS for me - IVI work differently from some of the other clinics on here for ED as we are not told that we're matched with a particular donor until very close to  EC/ET so our call could come at any time before Christmas so we possibly have quite a few weeks to wait.  It seems a bit unreal at the moment as I only have to remember to take a few tablets each day and go for a scan/blood test every 2 weeks - the rest of the time it just feels like we're getting on as normal, although I know that this is the calm before the storm of emotion.

   to everyone.



Roz1


----------



## Eggsey

Hi everyone, want to send big hugs to AJ and Janny  you WILL be pregnant, I truly believe that we will all have our babies one day.

Well, I'm just about to put on patch number two at 6pm.  I have booked my scan for 12.30pm Friday, which the clinic requested, but will only be day 5 of my patches so it did seem a little early.  Am wondering if my donor is progressing more than they thought and EC/ET maybe next week sometime?  Anyway, will tell them the scan result on Friday and then wait for the phone call.

I'm starting to feel really quite nervous about it all now and am trying to keep a positive attitude - it will work, it will work, it will work, whilst knowing that there is of couse a chance it won't.  Oh dear, how long is this 2WW going to seem?

Big love and hugs to you all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Eggsey - I had a scan that early too - it seems like it might be IM's policy now as it's happened to so many of us.Good luck!

I'm here AJ - MUST call you for a chat soooon...want to give you a big cyber hug chuck - hang in there.

Lots of love to you all..

D x


----------



## kone

Hello ladies
My lovely clinic(haha) phoned me yesterday about my proforma,my doctor wanted to write a letter to go with it which was only being typed yesterday but she was away so she couldn't sign it until today when they would post it out to me so that i could fax it to CERAM myself.!!!The fact that they have a fax machine on the reception desk seems to escape them and i will have to find a local shop to fax it for me!!!!!!!!
Anyway i said no don't post it to me i will collect it to try and speed things up so i have to ring in the morning to make sure it is ready and then i can collect it driving a thirty mile round trip.They dont make it easy do they?
Hopefully i will get it winging its way to the lovely ruth some time tomorrow.
Hope you are all okay today.A.J. you are a great support to everyone even when you are going through such heartache     .good luck with the patches eggsey.
KATHERINEX


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhhhhhh, that's so lovely Katherine  thank you! xx  You guys are always there for me too.  No, they don't make it easy!  Where's the emotional intelligence when dealing with patients?!  Good luck and it'll all be worth the hassel in the end, I'm sure. 

Hi RSMum!  Lovely to hear from you.   

Jo, hope the 2ww is going quickly for you.  

Eggsey, you lovely FF!  Thanks for you belief in us all.  See you on the babies and buns thread soon.    I found my 2ww flew by and I, dare I say it, actually enjoyed it, apart from the Monday morning waiting for the test result.  I had the odd AF pain but didn't really pay much attention to it.  Hope you feel as relaxed as I did (don't know why I felt like that, must have been the magic potion they put in those pessaries).  You could change your mantra to "it is working, it is working" now you've started the patches! 

Janny, double whammy it is then! xx

Roz1, good luck, it won't be long now and it'll feel very real and exciting I'm sure.  Funny how clinics all work differently. 

Sasha, how you doing?  Thinking of you.  Any word yet?   

AJ xx


----------



## casey

Hi girls - just to ley you know IM collected 6 eggs from the donor and 3 have fertilised - im a bit disappointed as this is exactly the same as i had for my last tx and i think ive had raised expectations about the DE IVF - but maybe the quality of the embies is higher - it aslo looks like we wont have any frosties 
we'll see   any way off to Barcelona now
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Casey, that sounds like fab news to me!!!  What grades are your embies?  I’m sure they’re top notch, given that the IM use young donors.  I know we like to have grades and stats as well as large quantities of embies and eggs.  However, we know from experience that there is no logic to why an embie implants – we’ve seen women with just one embie, poor grade and still get pregnant.  We’ve seen women with top notch embies in vast quantities and not get pregnant.  Point is, we can never really tell which embie(s) it’s going to be that makes all our dreams come true.

ENJOY your time in Barcelona with your lovely family and enjoy your ET.  It may well be a trip of a lifetime….

AJ xxx


----------



## Eggsey

Casey!!!  Just sending you loads of   and will keep everything crossed, including my puppies toes, for a   for you!

Thanks for the PMA AJ, I guess it just all seems so real now, rather than just a pipe dream.  One of my colleagues brought in the picture from his partner's 13 week scan today and I was secretly thinking "could be me next" - here's hoping anyway!

Chat soon, God bless you all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

THANK GOD! I got the call from my clinic in Warsaw yesterday evening to say that my donor is back on track and that she has now begun her stimmulation. That means, all going well that I will be in Warsaw in 10 to 12 days time (about the 5th or 6th of December). Thanks so much everyone for your encouragement. I couldn't go through this without it, or at the very least it would be much more difficult. I'll be speaking to the clinic again early next week and by then I should have more of an accurate idea when EC and ET will be.

Casey, sending you loads of  . I can understand your disappointment, but three is better than none. You may well have all three put back as well, which may up your chances. Have a wonderful time in Barcelona!

By the way, AJ the reason I cannot undergo tx in Spain any longer is because  is illegal to have any tx once your partner / spouce has been dead for more than 9 months.

Love to everyone,

A very happy and relieved Sasha


----------



## kone

Hello ladies
At last our proforma has made its way  to spain .It is now in the hands of the lovely Ruth.I have a question for you very clever ladies.In the letter sent with the proforma my doctor says i have' marked cervical stenosis'!!I have looked this up on the internet and it just seems to relate to a problem with the spine.My problem is i have a tilted or bent cervix and it is very hard to get to.My last smear test took three quarters of an hour.My et for i.c.s.i./i.v.f. was very painful and so was my i.u.i. this year the needle had to be bent at a funny angle!
Do you think she has used the wrong phrase or have any of you heard of this.My doctor here says i will need cervical dialation before i go to spain .any advice gratefully accepted.
Casey three is great and it only takes one.Sasha glad things are moving at last for you.
Katherine


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Great news Sasha - What a relief....not long now. Wishing you loads of luck,xxxx

Casey - Great news. Safe journey and wishing you well with the 2ww.

AJ - What a wonderful support you are,as ever!!

Eggsey - It could be you next!!

Janny - Great that Ruth helped. Wishing you loads of luck for your next attempt.xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay,

Love,Bel,xx


----------



## Andream

Hi Sasha just wanted to pop in and say that is great news
Hello to all the other abroadies
love
andrea


----------



## Janny

Sasha I'm so pleased for you! What a relief  

Katherine well done on getting that special bit of paper - what an effort! Your smear sounds worse than any part of my IVF treatment - poor you!!! I've always moaned because they never seem to take enough cells from me first time round and I invariably get called back.... I won't be complaining again though! Hope the ET goes smoothly for you. Dr B was very quick and careful with me.  

Eggsey - glad things are moving forward well for you now - hope time flies to EC and ET. Jo - hope time's going quickly for you too and you are feeling positive.

AJ - what's happening with you, and word back from the clinic yet?! I do hope so...

Casey - best of luck with ET. I do know what you mean about initial disappointment but I'm sure when you see those perfect embies you'll be much happier. As the girls have said 3 great embryos is fantastic and actually more than you need.... if they all progress you'll have your hands very full!

Bel - good to hear from you. We need our success stories so please keep with us on this strand and inspire us all to keep going. I snoop around on the buns and babes board to remind myself you are all real!

Love to everyone -

Jan x


----------



## Rachel

Hi all  

Casey - Remember its quality not quantity. I know that Ceram use donors all under 30 so I am sure that IM have a similar cut off point. Have a safe journey out and good luck for the transfer   

Sasha - So glad that you're back on track with things   You must be so relieved.  Won't be long 'til you go out now  

Lots of love and hugs to everyone  

Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

helloo girls - still here and waiting.
Threw a sickie today because I developed a mega migraine and nausea while at work yesterday, it's feeling better as today has worn on but comes and goes

Kone - casting my mind back to my nursing days - stenisis means narrowing, often linked to to spine where it narrows and presses on the spinal cord but can apply to many pipes and tibes in the body

Janny - thanks for your help and support - glad to hear you got some useful info from Ruth - the stuff about the progesterone sounds reasonable. Are Ceram shutting for Christmas? I suppose even Ruth needs a day off!

Sasha - so please to hear that things are back on track for you. You'd better get your thermals out - it's chilly inb the East. Don't know what Polish specialities they have for Christmas but you may be able to pick up one or two nice pressies while you're there.

Crusoe - sorry to see you coming back this way - it must be soooo painful for you - to lose your baby after all that you've been through. BIG HUGS

Casey - hope all goes well over the next few days

AJ - Good luck with your efforts with ARGC - I must admit that some organisations make me wish I had the energy to go out at night with a petrol can. Is ARGC short for ArRoGant ...Now what begins with C?

Bel - did you ever reveal your HCG?

As for me - upm and down but generally feeling better than I did on Monday - Thanks to my FF for pulling me out of that hole

Jo


----------



## ladyblue

Casey - just wanted to say congratulations on your 3 embies. 
I know what you mean about being slightly disappointed with the number, we always want high numbers and top quality (probably because we are so used to disappointment!)
But it is SO true that it only takes one, and quality doesn't seem to make any difference at all as to whether it implants or not!
So fingers crossed for you, and hope your 2ww flies by!   

Sasha - I am so glad that you finally have some positive news about your donor! 
Hope the next week or two go without a hitch, and best you buy some ultra warm clothing for your impending trip to 'sunny' Warsaw!! Gotta keep those embies warm!!  

And finally, Eggsey - just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow!   
Hope you have a nice thick lining, and you never know, you may be out in Barcelona sooner than you think!!

I'm hoping AF will finally show up tomorrow, so I, too, can start on the patches! How often do we say that we WANT AF to show I think I am TRULY mad now!!  

Hi to everyone else! I am reading the posts, just don't have time to post myself too often. Am mad, mad, mad busy at work.......extended licensing hours, shootings (even of police officers!) galore, what is the world coming to?!!

love 'n' stuff

ladyblue
   x


----------



## bluebell

Well done Casey on getting 3 embies.  Anything we think of as a hitch is upsetting / unsettling, but as all the others have said, it only takes one.  We only had 3 viable embies ... 4 were no good, so were were in the same boat and I am pg !  Hope you feel bettero nce you are all back together oin Barcelona.  Hope you enjoy being there and do a bit of Xmas shopping !!!

Sasha ................. Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  !!!!  So pleased things are moving at last !! You have been so patient !!  I'm so excited for you.

Must go .. have to make tea or else would do a longer post.
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Earth Kitt,

Glad you are feeling better...not long now!! My HCG was 178. Try to keep positive(I know it's hard),

Thinking of you,

Bel,x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Everyone!  The ARGC did call me back thanks, and they've said Mr T will help me with the IM FET in January.  However, he does think I should do a NK follow-up (to check whether the NK cells have gone down or up, etc.) as the last test I had done was in June.  That will set me back £270 and the treatment itself is £1200 should I need it.  He's suggesting I test at the beginning of my cycle in January.  I'm hoping to find my NK cells are down to normal as they were borderline anyway and I've now started to take Biocare MEGA EPA tabs at 1,000mg which help, apparently, lower elevated NK cells.  We'll see.

EartheKit (Jo) I just got on here to post to you as you'd been very quiet and I wondered if you were ok.  Lovely to hear from you.  It sounds to me like the headaches, etc., may be a good sign.  Let's hope.   Good luck for Monday's testing.  Yes, I wonder what the C stands for?  Clamity, that's for sure.  Cold, that's for sure!

Eggsey, good luck with your scan for the womb lining.  

Katherine, glad you got the paperwork sorted.  I always get second opinions now after I was told I had 2 blocked tubes and they didn't work.  Not so.  One partially blocked tube at the end of the tube and not fully closed at that!  Other tube working perfectly.  Then, I was told my fibroids are interfering with my getting pregnant and have got to come out.  Not so.  4 separate scans (including one by IM) revealed that the fibroids are outside the cavity of the wall of the womb, and not a threat to pregnancy.  I always check stuff out now and it does cost extra money but I have peace of mind.  Not suggesting you get a second opinion but if you're unsure of the diagnosis, perhaps you should.

Sasha, soooooo pleased for you.  If there's one person on this site that I root for in my heart above all other ladies, it's you.  You deserve a beautiful baby.  Or two!  So sorry to hear your story - I didn't realise the law regarding loved one's who'd passed on. 

Ladyblue, mind those patches now as they are sooooo full of relaxant that it's hard to get stressed or anxious at all and makes one think so many positive thoughts it's difficult to be concerned about anything!  Especially during the 2ww.

Bel - I'm blushing! x

Jan, I agree, we need success stories posting here to keep us going.  

RozI and RozLu how you doing?

Roze, has AF arrived yet?

Kendra, any news on whether the IM have found you a donor yet?  How long did they say you'd have to wait?  Thanks for the PM btw. xx

AJ xx


----------



## RozLu

Hiya all you abroadies

Well I am officially on the 2ww!!   In a state of excitement, nerves and altered reality. 

I know we girls like the count and gradings... So I can tell you we have 4 frosties as well, but I don't know the grades. Because we were finding grading all a bit confusing with some clinics saying grade 1 is v good, and some say 4 is v good. And some even have a scale of 1-10. So we didn’t ask for grades... (And of course we all know it only takes the one to make a baby…   ) So guess what, I have since been comparing my embie pics with embie pics on the internet… to ‘self-grade’ them!!!.   Ho hum…it’s compulsive.

I do hope I’ll be forgiven for a short and slightly manic ‘me’ post today.  
Good luck to everyone with tx, scans and tests coming up.      
I will catch up with all your news in the next couple of days when I am back down to planet earth or rather planet 2ww.

Good luck to my cycle buddy Casey for ET tomorrow. xxx 

R
x


----------



## RSMUM

Roz - Just found this that I sent out during my last 2ww...senidng out to you and all the others on " the wait"


To help to pass the time during these long 12/14/16 days, I thought I'd post this little poem with the hope of making some of you smile during this dreadful two week wait.

The 2ww Waltz.


Take your parteners, don't be late
Ready for the "two week wait"
Gird your loins and spread your knees,
This AIN'T gonna be a breeze!!!

"Easy-Peasy"!   - "Take it easy"
Stay in bed or gentle strolls
Who know how to make it better
For those little embryos


All the very, very best to you all - may all your dreams come true.

Hang in there girls,

Rsmum xx


----------



## Janny

Brilliant RozLu! How many embies did you have transferred? AJ - thank goodness you've got that sorted (although I have to confess I'm not sure what is being tested or why - should I worry about that too?!) - now you can start counting down to January....

Jan x


----------



## earthe kitt

Hello again
I should be in bed. Boss rang today to check that I'd be in work tomorrow - we're having emergency planning. Wonder what scenario they are going to dream up this time. Earlier this year we had a train crash and chemical spill. 
Oh well, my theory is that if you plan hard enough for these things they never happen - or hopefully, if they do happen I will be on leave.
In the last scenario the toxic fumes spread down my road - I just said that's it then, In real life I'd be heading home to be with my boys!!
AJ - I thought the migraine and nausea were promising too - but they've gone now so I'm back to square one. At least the feeling of impending doom is wearing off. What will be will be

Thanks to all for your good wishes. It's nearly the weekend and everyone knows that the weekend passes more quickly than weekdays, so for once, roll on Monday morning

Jo


----------



## kone

Morning all 
Woke up to snowfall this morning and its bloody freezing.
Earthe kitt/jo wishing you all the best for testing on monday   
Roz-lu hope the 2wwflies by for you take it easy.rsmum loved the poem.AJ here's hoping you have a very very happy new year.A very happy friday to everyone else.i am waiting to hear from Ruth to see what the next step is.
Katherine x


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning Jo, yes you should be in bed!!!  What about coming clean with your boss?  Honesty often disarms.  I think most people will know that IVF is very important to us ladies?  You made me laugh with the stories of a train crash and chemical spill.  I have 2 jobs and one is self-employed (therapy work) and the other is employed but they've been very flexible with me and I'm amazed as they're not usually the understanding types.  They've also been great with giving me "easier" jobs, less stress, less physical work.  I think the Gods want me to really have a good chance at this!  I too had sickness during my 2ww when I was pregnant and didn't know it.  I actually fainted in Selfridges (well, darlink, one's got to do such things in style!) and caused such a scene.  Bring on the nausea and the fainting, that's what I say!

Janny, I have a couple of auto-immune complaints which were niggling at the back of my mind.  They're not serious but thought I'd get them checked.  It is controversial treatment and most doctors do not agree with it.  In ways I wish I'd never heard of it but now I have I feel I must use everything in my power to help myself.  If you would like to know what autoimmune complaints, just IM me and I'd be happy to tell you - just think it's tmi for the posting.

RSMum, love the poem, bless you. xx

RozLu, 
   comparing embie images on the net!!!!  Kind of thing I'd do!

Katherine, bless you - each time I put my Christmas decs away, I always think "will I be a Mummy when I get these out again?"  I'm crying as I type this.  Next year!
xx


----------



## crusoe

Oh AJ

What you have just written about each year as you put the christmas decorations away you wonder if you will be a mum by next christmas really struck a chord with me - it is exactly how I feel and have felt for many years. I truly, truly believe if you want something enough it will happen some how - but I am so impatient and just wish it would hurry up!

It's funny what you latch on to. Years and years ago I saw a palm reader (I don't normally believe in that kind of stuff) but she told me I wasn't ovulating but  that I would eventually have children - "two of my own and two of someone elses" It's bonkers but I've always kept that in my mind and it has kept me going on many a dark day!

I am getting stressed out trying to juggle work and IVF so am thinking about reducing my hours at work. Work have been fantastic about this treatment cycle - I've had weeks off - infact I'm still off until Monday but I wonder how long their patience will last and I feel terribly guilty that I have been such a half member of the team for the last few months.
The problem with reducing my hours is that while it might help preserve my sanity the money is kind of handy for paying for all the IVF - what a viscious circle.

RozLu - I've done the comparing embies thing on the Internet too - it is very compulsive - good luck with your 2ww.


Love to all
crusoe


----------



## Eggsey

Good luck Roz, I have everything crossed for a speedy   for you with a   result!

Well, had my scan today and she measured my womb lining at 6mm, but as I only started my patches on Sunday night, I have no idea if this is OK, but have written to let the clinic know.  Just waiting for the call now..............................................................

 for you AJ, thinking of you, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RozLu

Good evening ladies

Eggsey – I think 6mm is good.  Mine was less that early and ended up v good. Good luck xx

RSMum – I love the poem!   Thanks for posting it again for 2ww newbies() like me… (Just realized what I wrote -newbie?? - I have of course had quite a few 2wws. But no IVF ones and so this one feels much, much more anticipatory than others recently…) Thanks again and take care xx

AJ – I was trying to catch up on all your news and the tests you have been trying to sort out. Is everything lined up okay for you now for January? Hope so, so you have a calm and serene December.    (I can’t believe the hassle we all seem to have in the UK compared to abroad… Makes me mad   – Mind you that’s a permanent state for me at the moment according to ‘D’H…) 
I am amused at the thought of fainting in style at Selfridges    - more glamorous than collapsing onto the keyboard whilst Xmas shopping on the internet, as I’ll be doing - too bl**dy freezing to go out! (And, darling, one can't possibly go to Selfridges without having a champagne lunch - which is off the menu at the mo…!!!) Take care hun     

Crusoe – Glad you’ve had some time before you go back to work. Hope they continue to be understanding – it makes a big difference and next week isn't too stressful. 
  Thinking of you xx

Sasha – Hey that’s great news. A Xmas-sy trip to Warsaw. Pack your thermals!! Hope your Xmas dreams come true xx     

Jo – Hope today’s emergency planning kept you busy?!… (I’m with you – I’d be on the way home to DH and DS in any emergency…) and I hope the weekend flies by towards your BFP – everything crossed for you xx  

Ladyblue – How are you? Have you started your patches?   xx

Katherine – hope you hear from Ruth really soon    xx

Casey – I have been thinking of you today (as well as re-living my full bladder torture etc – did that happen to you?) Enjoy Barcelona and update us all when you get back.   xx

 to everyone else and to you buns who pop in too
Have a great weekend
R
x


----------



## bluebell

Just dropped in to say hello.  I have read through all and you all make me laugh with your stories.  I love the fainting in Selfridges.  I have only fainted once in my life .. also when pregnant, years ago, but nowhere as glam as that ....wait for it .. at the Leeds show in the vegetable tent, somewhere near the marrows I think.  Sadly I didn't even do anything dramatic like send a stand of prize onions cascading through the air.  

Good luck to all you 2WWers and cyclers.  It's great to see how many of us there are.  When I 'joined' back in the spring, there were only a handful of us on here.

Lots and lots of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all.  I should have added that it was by the Champagne Oyster Bar (we were just passing) and the barman/waiter rushed to my side.......offering me a drink......of champagne!!!  DP shouted "no, no, she doesn't drink, water will do"!   Bluebell, I don't suppose fainting in the vegetable tent was what your DH had in mind when he said "let's just veg out today hun"!  Fancy remembering it was near the marrows!!!!! 

Eggsey, 6mm is good at day 5/6 - fab.  Good luck. x

RozLu, everything is lined up for January (around about the 6th to 10th I start the patches).  ARGC are onboard with me and I even went to my GP and asked if she could supply patches and pessaries if I run out.......yes, she said, no problem!!  Much cheaper I'm sure, bless her.  I have stopped the reflexology, acupuncture and chinese herbs as I'd been doing that for 9 months and it has made a difference but it was costing an arm and leg.  I am now doing a body detox with an Ayverdic doctor to eliminate the hormones from last time and I'm (trying) to exercise (dancing and walking) as well as 20 mins meditation everyday, which I'm not too good at and keep falling asleep!  Good luck with your 2ww.  xx

Crusoe, I hope you and DH are helping each other come to terms with your loss.  I think your firm have been lovely to give you so much time off.  It's not easy juggling IVF and work.  Good idea re reducing work.     If you can get pregnant once, you can do it again (that's what my consultant at the Hammersmith said to me and he also said that stats show if a woman miscarries, there's a very high chance of her getting pregnant and giving birth next time.)  Hope I didn't upset you with my Christmas decs sob story!  I saw an unbelieveable medium/clairvoyant who named my ex-husband, my ex and my future husband, as well as describing my 2 jobs (in detail), telling me I'd had IVF twice and I'd got pregnant but it didn't last long, telling me the docs had said I had something wrong with my female parts (as he put it) but be assured, there was nothing wrong, he told me I'd have something to do with Spain, some connection that would be very important to me, but it wouldn't be with work or living there or even a holiday but he couldn't really explain what it was.  He had my Dad with him (who's dead) and he said I should keep on with the IVF.  I won't say anything more, just to say he gave me the inspiration to carry on believing with something very specific he told me.  I hope I'm not going  or sound like I'm  to you guys. I'm a very down to earth person with a spiritual touch!  Hang in there Crusoe. x

Good luck to Casey (hope all went well xx)     Enjoy your 2 week wonderland.

Jo, hope you're doing well too.      Good luck for Monday.

Sorry if I've missed anyone on the 2ww, tired and I'm working again tomorrow so night, night little ones.  Sweet dreams. xx

.


----------



## Lisa

the story continues!!!

Abroadies in waiting 

Casey IM Barcelona   
Eggsey IM Barclona  

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
*Abroadie crew  
Andream, lister 
Sasha B, Poland Donor found et Dec 
inspired spain ? donor found et Dec  
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor  
Nicola Anne, Ceram Spain, ICSI/ED, awaitingdate ,  
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
ladyblue IM barcelona 
roze ivi Barcelona FET Late November  
Mitch1   
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
gigglygirl Serum Athens Dummy cycle Dec 
twirls IM Barcelona 
AJ London IM Barcelona  
Janny Ceram Spain 
Dawnguzz Ceram TX?? Going again Feb 
crusoe ceram   
earthe kitt Ceram   
Rozlu IVIB  

AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
ANGEK IM Barcelona  
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, 
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE  
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain September ,  
hunt Ceram , DE , september  
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November

Let me know of any updates (VIA IM PLEASE)

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Lisa

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42745.0.html

new home xxx


----------



## roze

Hi, Y'all

Yes it is cold, isn't it?  We have had no snow in London but still freezing and very grey this week. Odd to have a grit lorry going by when the leaves are still green on most of the trees and my geraniums in the garden are still in full bloom and STILL BUDDING.  I was thinking this morning that this contradiction in the natural world was a euphanism for me trying to get pg at 44. Maybe I ought to take heart from this.....

I am on synarel and still waiting for AF. Overdue- again which worries me- it must come by Wednesday or else my FET in December is off until January. 

Especially glad to hear your news about your donor , Sacha, so best of luck in Poland.

love to all

roze xxx


----------



## ladyblue

Hi Guys,

Thought I'd pop in and let you know that AF finally showed up last night, and so I have started the patches this morning!  

Eggsey, I'm probably about a week behind you! BTW, 6mm at day 5 sounds good to me. Hope you get that call soon!  

Rozlu, thanks for asking about the patches. As you see, I am finally embarking on the old rollercoaster again! 
I laughed when you mentioned your full bladder torture (sorry!) I had exactly the same thing on my 1st IVF. I was in agony afterwards, not because of the procedure, but because I had to lie and wait for a full 5 mins afterwards! I truly believed I was going to embarrass myself there and then on the bed! God only knows how I managed to keep it all in!!   
Although I learned my lesson, and drank a lot less next time, I still had a problem. Dr O was running very late and obviously eventually I was too full. The clinic allowed me to relieve myself, but with strict instructions to only relieve a small amount. (sorry if tmi) Have you EVER tried to stop half way through?!! A herculean effort on my part, I have to say!  

Anyway, enough of that!

Casey and Rozlu, wishing you both loads of luck on your 2ww. I hope it flies by, and you both get your perfect ending!    

AJ, good luck for your next attempt in January. You will be starting your patches the day after my 40th birthday! I hope that's a good sign!  
I loved you story about the medium. I have always been fascinated about such things. I have heard some incredibly accurate stuff from friends and colleagues over the years, and I have alwaysfancied trying it for myself. However, I do think that there are a lot of charlatans out there, and this puts me off. 
Having read your story has rekindled my interest. I think I may ask around my friends for personal recommendations. I hope you don't mind me asking, but is your medium based in the London area by any chance?

Anyway ladies, it's pretty nippy out there today, so take care and wrap up warm. I'm off to play netball this afternoon, hope it's not snowing by then! Why do we always play outdoors?!! And why we can't play in tracksuits and jumpers, I don't know!  

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Abroadies,

I've been laying low the last few days. I don't know whether its the increased estrogen or that I'm fighting off an infection but I feel completely drianed, slighting light headed and nauseous. A bit like being pregnant really. I want to be ok by the time I go to Poland so I've decided that I'll probably take this week off. It is very    there and I just can't wait! I will arrive on the day of EC and will have 2 whole days to shop and check out the Christmas markets, although my most important gift won't be coming home in a bag!

Got to go...lunch is ready. Will write some personals later.

xxx Maria.


----------



## Janny

Just a quickie to say _*


Code:


[color=pink]GOOD LUCK JO  [/color]

*_ with the testing.... hoping very heard for you 

Hi to everyone else - and good luck to you too whatever stage you are at....

Jan x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Earth Kitt - Thinking of you. I hope your weekend is flying by. We are all praying for a positive on Monday for you. Fingers crossed,x

Roze - Typical! When you want AF to arrive she takes her time!! I know that you could do without this stress at the moment. I really hope she makes an appearance this weekend!

Sasha - Sorry to hear that you aren't feeling too well. Take time out and rest. I'm sure you will then feel a lot better and ready for your trip to Poland. How exciting to go this side of Christmas too. Are you going with a friend? I really hope that everything goes well for you and you bring your Xmas pressie home!!

Ladyblue - Great nesw about starting the patches. It's so exciting when you get strated isn't it? Wishing you loads of luck,x

Eggsey - How you doing?

Janny - How's your weather today. I bet it's a lot warmer than here! How you feeling? I will stay on this thread too as you were all such a support to me that you won't be able to get rid of me!!

Casey - How you feeling on the 2ww??

Crusoe - I hope that you and DH are okay. You sound so incredibly strong. I wish you both well with your 4 embies in the New Year,xxxx

AJ - You are so funny. I love your posts!! Hope you are having a good weekend too.

Holly - Hi, hope you 4 are all okay and having a good weekend too...

Hi to everyone I've missed,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Eggsey

Hi Bel, I'm fab thanks, just getting in a few last evenings of drinkies whilst I can!  I had my scan yesterday and they measured my lining at 6mm which the clinic said was OK and that they'll call me when they want me - gulp!

I still can't believe my dream is so close I can almost reach out and touch it, yet could so easily be snatched away once more.  However, after so many BFP's here lately I'm determined to keep up a good PMA and only believe in it working.

Sending lots and lots of   to Earthe Kitt and praying with all my heart you'll keep the amazing thread of BFP's going - go girl!

Off to get tea, ready in time to settle down for Dancing and Singing on the TV - it's just so exciting, don't you think?  Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte2

Jo- Wishing you lots of Good Luck for your testing     
Keeping everything crossed for you.

Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## *Kim*

Indianna is a mummy
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42792.10.html


----------



## Lisa

Thanks kim !! 

hope everyone is ok .... I will be back in full form real soon still watching you all closely though ,

I wanted to say Crusoe huge huge hugs to you hun, 

good luck to you ladies in the 2ww, 

sasha fantastic news xxx

thank you all for all your emails, they meant a lot I am fine things are slowely starting to improve, feeling a lot more positive though xxx


----------



## ladyblue

Just popped in to say    Earthekitt for tomorrow!!
Hope you get the result you want!!   

love,
ladyblue
    x


----------



## RozLu

Just popped in too to wish you goodluck for you test Jo.
May all your Xmas dreams come true!!!
      
      
R
x


----------



## kone

Good luck for testing tomorrow earthe-kitt/jo.      
Katherine


----------



## RSMUM

All the very very best of luck tomorrow!          

Deb x


----------



## Lisa

Good luck earthekitt


----------



## Bel

Good Luck Jo!!! Keeping evertything crossed!!xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Morning all

Just to let you know that I did a First response this morning ( and yesterday morning) and got a Big Fat Nothing/Nada/Rien/Sweet FA

I've already contacted Ruth to let her know and to consider where I go from here - let's face it, I had perfect embies on board so it must be something in me - or maybe it was just not going to happen this time.
I think the fact that we came back to freezing cold weather and all had a cold for most of last week may not have helped, although I've managed to shake mine off whereas DH and DS are still suffering (being male of course it's flu). Although who knows - may not have had any effect at all

In regard to what was said about me working, I generally find working less stressful than being at home, and certainly last week there were a few evenings where I wished I hadn't bothered coming home from work. At work I largely set the agenda and pace whereas at home, this is done by a 3 year old and is far more stressful and tiring. it's been a difficult week for all of us generally
I know it's not over until the blood test has been completed but frankly I'm just too emotionally wrung out and so will carry on with the pills and pesssaries until wednesday when I have a day off and can get into London for a test and take DS into Toys R Us on the way home - he's not had an easy 12 days either.
Anyway, will look toward getting myself into slightly better shape for FET sometime in the new year after DS has had his next heart surgery.

Hope you're feeling better soon Sasha
Bye for now

Jo


----------



## Lisa

Oh Jo sorry to read this... I felt so confident for you xxx

I agree with you Going back to work is less stressfull than being at home thinking of the what if's .... if it wasnt for IVF people wouldnt even know ... and carry on normal ...

lots of love and hugs... also just wanted to say i am glad you are not giving up on your dream it will happen I am sure of that, its not you hun its the B***h called mother nature, somewhere over the rainbow dreams that you dare to dream really do come true xxx


----------



## Janny

So very sorry to read your message Jo.... I remembered you might be testing yesterday but was hoping no news from you was good news  . Look after yourself  

Jan x


----------



## Jennifer

Jo - I am so sorry to hear your news   Take care of yourself hun


----------



## kone

Jo so sorry to hear your news ,take care of yourself.  
Katherinex


----------



## nugs

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news Jo and a big hug to you.

My initial response to reading your post was that maybe you are pregnant and your HCG levels are low and that the early test may not pick them up.  I tested on the day I was meant to (on the morning before my blood test) and you couldn't tell from the pee stick if the reading was positive or not as it was so faint.  My HCG levels that day were 64 (which is low if you compare it to others on this board), but two days later had more than doubled and everything was ok.

The same could happen to you so maybe the is still a little hope.

Nugs x


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Jo, so sorry to hear your news.  DO hope the blood test will give a different result though.  Take care of yourself    

Crusoe,  just wanted to say I was so sorry to hear your news also.  Rest and take care.

Beth


----------



## casey

hi everyone 
well im back home with three embies on board      1 grade 10 and 2 x 8's all 4 cells embies - so fingers XXXXXXXXXXXXXX now
Dr O is the biz and the transfer went well but after 3 goes i needed to have an empty bladder coz of my awkward anatomy    i was still happy tho because it was painless ( and ive had nightmare transfers in the past) I didn't see that much of Barcelona this time because for some reason i felt shattered and kept having siestas - dh was great and took dd out everyday  

Crusoe - so sorry to hear your news  

Jo i soo hope your result is due to the evil pee stick and that your blood test has a better result    

eggsey and ladyblue - lots and lots of luck with tx

Rozlu - heres to the 2w worry - im counting the days off already  

hi to everyone else 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlotte2

Dear Jo,

I'm so sorry to hear your news 
Please take care of yourself  

Charlottexxx


----------



## charlotte2

Hi Casey,

Welcome back! 3 embies on board is very good news.
Hope your 2ww flies by very quickly.

Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## Janny

Casey - great news about your 3 embies, and the lack of pain   

Beth - great to hear that you've had your first scan and seen a heartbeat. How exciting! Sorry to hear though that you have had a small bleed. I'm sure the other girls who are pregnant will reassure you about that - and your scan was wonderfully timed  .

Charlotte and Bel when are your scans? 

Rozlu - how are you doing? Hope time is flying by and you are calm?

Sasha hope you are feeling better?

AJ - you have gone quiet.... hope you are too busy having fun to visit us here?! 

Hello everyone else! Might see you in the chat room tonight? 

Jan x


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Casey,

WOW!  3 good embies excellent.  Pleased it all went well.  Good luck for the much dreaded 2WW, rest and take care (though difficult to be calm and serene!!  )

Beth


----------



## Bel

Jo,

So sorry to read your post. I really hope it is the 'pee stick' that is wrong.

Big Hugs,

Bel,xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Casey - 3 fab embies. Feet up and relax now. Glad the ET went okay too. Countdown now!!

Janny - My scan is on Saturday morning. Can't wait. 

Rozlu - How are you?

AJ - How are you?

Hi to everyone else,

Love and luck,

Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Jo, So sorry to hear your news.  Even thought you have a possible BFN you still manage to tell us all with humour and strength.  You are some lady.  I'm hoping that your pee stick was wrong and sending you a big hug.  

Sasha, Sorry you are feeling crap*y.  Feeling under the weather can make everythng else seem a much bigger hurdle, can't it.  I hope you feel better soon.

Casey .... whopper bunch of embies .. well done !  May your 2WW be filled with nice distractions like choccy and good films and music and whatever else 'pampery' you like and deserve. 

I liked all the posts about full bladders in ET.  Barcelona made me have a bladder the size of Mount Everest, and all I could think all the way through ET (which is supposed to be all poignant and meaningful) was that I was DESPERATE for a 'waz' and that if someone didn't let me go NOW I was going to pi*s myself.  I had to wait ages whilst they were sure they had the right catheter for me, so lots of toing and froing, and my bladder was in agony !!  Later I had the best ever wee of my life when they finally let me go. 

Lisa, glad you are feeling better and back to your bright self.

Lots of love to everyone, including all of you with nice big fat growing linings with lots of big millimetres !

Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Jo, I'm so sorry. I haven't been on-line for a few days (my home internet is out of action for the next week or so). I obviously hadn't read the posts that you'd written over the last few days when I left you that message yesterday. There is still hope though. It could be that implantation has occured but the HCG levels are not high enough to detect. I know what its like though, having that negative pee stick and then having to wait until the bloodtest. Sending you a big hug!

Cursoe, I was gutted to hear your news. I am so sorry  . I hope that you and your dh take extra special care of yourselves.

Casey, welcome back!!! Wonderful that you have all three embies on board.

Lisa, when is your fet? I've found it hard to keep up with all the posts this last few weeks because I've had so much going on, but I hope you are ok. Thanks for all the wonderful support you have given me but I want you to know it works both ways.

Rozlu, how are you?

Bel, lovely to hear from you. I'll be going alone to Warsaw but there will be plenty to keep me occupied. I have said to both my and dh's family that it is during the 2ww where I'll probably be more in need of company. 

Girls, I am so glad that I'm not the only one who has nearky christened the clinic floor during et (sorry tmi  ). When I had my first et I was kept waiting 45 minutes and I had been drinking water regularly since breakfast four hours boforehand!!! I was so glad when they said I could pop to the loo just to let the edge of. I was in agony.

I should hear specifics from Warsaw tomorrow so once I can get access to a computer I'll let you know all the details.

Lots of love,

Sasha x


----------



## becca1969

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me "butting in" on the conversation,i have been following all your progress from the sidelines for a while.So sorry to all of you who have just had BFN's-praying all your dreams will be realised very soon,take care.Congratulations to all the BFP's -bet you all feel really blessed.

We are new to d/e but not new to fertility tx-had 3 iui's in 2003(all bfn) & 4x ivf in 2004/2005-3xBFP but sadly had 3 early miscarriages.Hence now we have been advised that our best chance is with a d/e & we have chosen Ceram & the lovely Ruth to help us.

The last few weeks have been quite stressful as i got moved to another branch at work straight after the last m/c in august -but we have great news today as Ruth has found us a donor & e/c should be mid Jan. 

Will be calling on your expert advise ladies as i am a d/e virgin  !!Ruth says i will need to start the pill on day one of period-that will be Thurs/Fri if on time-did any of you get the pill from your gp rather than fertility clinic as its all systems go now & i dont have any medication yet & our clinic is 2 hours away 

Thanks in anticipation girls

Lots of love to all Becca XXX


----------



## ladyblue

for Jo, thinking of you hun.
Still have my fingers crossed for your blood test tho' - the fat lady hasn't done her business yet!

Casey, well done - 3 embies on board!! Hope they are snuggling in nicely!

Sasha, I'm so excited for you - you're almost there!!

Bel, exciting times for you too - good luck with your scan on Saturday.

Rozlu, how's the 2ww going? Hope you're still calm and serene!  

Eggsey, have you heard anything from Spain yet? Can't be long to go now!

I have a scan booked for Fiday morning, to check the thickness of my endometrium - can't wait!

love to all,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## RSMUM

Have a good chat tonight girls - I'm off to see Status Quo!


----------



## ladyblue

Ooops, forgot to say   and welcome to Becca! Silly me!!  

In answer to your question about the BC pill, I managed to get mine from my GP. 
It was all done a bit on the hop, but when I explained it all to my GP (who didn't even know I was going for IVF, 'cos I hadn't thought to tell him - I've done everything privately) he was as good as gold! Wrote a prescription there and then.

So, good luck with your tx in January, hope it all goes smoothly!  

ladyblue
   x


----------



## becca1969

Hi Ladyblue

Thanks for the welcome & your fast reply-i think i will go to gp for the pill,we can then hot-foot it to Nottingham for the rest of the prescription-maybe i can convince dh i need to do a bit of retail therapy while we are there 

Lots of love Becca XXX


----------



## Janny

Hello and welcome Becca   So you are on countdown to January at CERAM too....  if AF cooperates I hope to be there in the middle of the month too. See you there!  

Its years since I was on the pill but I always got it from my GP - I'm sure they'll be happy to prescribe it for you (just hope you can get an appointment quickly.... tell them its an emergency and start pestering them now).

Jan x

ps Monday night at 7pm is chat room night for the 'abroadies' - there's a special room set aside which you have to click on as you log in. Maybe see you there?


----------



## Eggsey

Jo, I’m so very sorry to hear your pee stick was negative, but please, like Nugs says, don’t give up hope until your blood test result.  Megga hug coming your way.

Casey – fantastic news hun!  I’m so excited for you and really will be keeping everything crossed for the next 2WW’s.  I hope it passes really quickly for you.

Hiya Becca, welcome aboard!

Hi Ladyblue, still waiting for that phone call!  I’ve a feeling, they may not want me there until the beginning of next week, as they’re doing the scans a bit earlier now (in case they need to up the number of patches etc) and I don’t need to go there until day 3 transfer anyway.

Catch you guys later, God bless us all, Pxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Welcome Becca ....... just a quick word of warning .. not all GPs (mine included) are happy to prescribe the pill or indeed any drugs for DE abroad, so some people (e.g. me) got them from their local Assisted Conception Unit and some bought them in Spain.  Whatever you do, I would make sure you ask your GP in plenty of time, so that if he/she refuses, you have lots of time to get the drugs from elsewhere.  Good luck !!    

RSMUM.... I will be thinking of you in yer denims doing yer Status Quo side to side dance thing tonight !!!!

Jo, hope you are feeling OK.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## becca1969

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome ,

Will be getting an appt with gp tomorrow to bully him into giving me the pill!!Thanks for your words of wisdom-why are some doctors so bl**dy awkward-mine was really awful when i m/c the first time so i changed to another one.
Nice to meet those who were in the chat room tonight

Goodnight all-but will i sleep tonight??!!

Love Becca xxx


----------



## roze

Hi

Just reading some of the posts- getting the Pill from your GP should not be a problem- its a fairly standard request if you don't have any health problems- best check what type of Pill you ought to be on, as there are different ones with differing amounts of hormone. 
I don't think you even have to pay for the prescription.  
Also you could try your local family planning clinic.

I am still waiting for AF before I start my patches- now day 33 of my cycle. Very unusual for me, maybe my age or the various treatments.  I am thinking of taking some raspberry leaf tea to kickstart AF -anyone ever tried this?  Its dangerous in pregnancy until your due date as it causes uterine contractions, but OK if you want to regulate menstruation.  Or so I'm told.


Best of luck to everyone,


roze  xxx


best of luck,


roze  xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just to add about this pill thing,  my whole GP practice (not just one GP) wouldn't prescribe the pill as it wasn't for the normal reasons and as they said they weren't involved in my treatment so they basically wanted to cover their backs in case anything went wrong. It just depends how aware GPs are about DE  / treatment abroad I think ! 

Night night everyone.  Sorry I missed the chat room.
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Welcome back Casey and congrats on having 3 wonderful embies on board   

Hi Becca and welcome to the Abroadies 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Jo, I am so very sorry.  The optimist in me, like many of us on this thread, thinks you can't lose hope until you've had that blood test.  We try and pin the cause down, like "was it the cold I had" or "was it that bag I lifted", when it's sometimes just down to Lady Luck.  I'm gutted for you and yet there is hope.  I shall PM you.

Owwwww, big hugs.  This pain WILL stop one day, for all of us. xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhhhh, someone noticed I've not been around!!!  Bless you Janny!  Hope you're doing ok.  Nice to see/hear you've picked yourself up, dusted yourself down and back on that journey again. January will soon be here.  Infact, it's frightening how soon it WILL be here!  Only 2 weeks ago I was besides myself with grief and thinking Jan was so far off and now.......I'm panic stricken as there's not enough time for me to "get ready"!

RSMum - hope you enjoyed the gig tonight!  x

A big welcome to Becca!  Good luck at the Ceram.  

Lisa, good to hear from you again.  Thinking of you and good to hear things are better.  x

Ladyblue - good to hear you're on your way.  Good luck with the scan on Friday.    Yes, the clairvoyant/medium is in Central London and I will PM you with the details if you wish.  

Casey - way to go!!!!  3 embies!     Wishing you all the babydust in the world (well, er, can I keep a sprinkling for meself?!)  Happy 2 week wonderland. x

Sasha, you may be going to Poland alone but we're right there with you sweetie.     Would be good if you found a Polish internet cafe!!  Keep us posted! x

Beth, I haven't been onto the buns and babies site for days - sorry to hear you've had a small bleed and delighted to see you've had your scan and there's one heartbeat!  Ahhhhhhh.  By the way, keep meaning to say that my DP and I had to go back to the IM the day you had your ET and I'm sure I saw you!  Just had that "feeling" it was you and DH!  xx

Sorry I missed the chatroom again tonight.  I've been run off my feet over the last 4 days and I'm so tired that DP said tonight "hey, maybe you're pregnant and they've made a mistake".  Bless him.  I know he wanted a BFP so badly.  I've been sick too but I'll eat my hat if I'm preggars!  More like exhausted!  I've missed you all gals and Iain!  Gutted to hear about EartheKit.  

Sorry if I've missed off anyone who's just about to test.  How you doing RozLu?  

Love to you all Bluebell, Bel, Jennifer, Chrissie, Nugs, Roze, Roz1, Katherine, PinkPaula, Eggsey, Charlotte, Holly, Dawn, ClaraRose, Andrea (I think you are having FET tomorrow? Good luck.), Iain, Rachel, Shelley/Badger (hope you're ok?).  I just KNOW I've forgotten someone.....AJ xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Yeah AJ you forgot me!    
Anyway as your posts unfailing amuse me I will forgive you - no seriously,glad you are back on these boards, I have been thinking of you since your bfn - its weird these boards, but i  get cyber attached to peoples stories and worry about them when they are not around - so you were noticed as not been around!

Well i heard from ruth today - and i think we have a donor!!!  Drum roll, lets crack the champagne ...  I dont want to come over all Michael Jackson (or Gary Glitter here) but she is young!!!!  I think my Dh has become worried about my want of a young donor, and asked me the other night, how young is she!!! 

It seems that Becca, Janny will be at ceram that time too .... and you too AJ

Jo thinking of you, such a stressful time waiting for blood tests, but holding thumbs anyway

Hello to everyone else ....


----------



## Jennifer

Excellent news Safarigirl !!!!!!!!!!  Its so exciting and nervewracking when you hear about a donor !!!  Make the most of the champagne while you still can


----------



## RozLu

Hi everyone

I am going completely mad on my 2 week worry. No signs. Unless you count (as DH puts it) psychotic ranting. Especially at the builders. And when I lose the keys (i.e. constantly). Why did I decide the best thing for the 2ww is to keep busy? - arrange a bit of building work, do all the Xmas shopping, see the dentist, arrange a Xmas party and fit in a bit of work in between. Let's say I should have stuck to virtual spa-ing (the builders certainly would agree). Oh I have also been having weird dreams.

Anyway, it is good or bad to not have any signs half way thro' the 2ww? 
I keep checking my boobs - mainly in private but it could get a bit embarrassing....

Casey - 3 embies on board!! wow!! How are you feeling? Are you sign spotting or calm and serene?? xx

Roze - are you still waiting for AF, you poor thing? Rasberry leaf tea is unspeakably horrible and as far as I can see works by making you want to expel everything in your body all at once. (You asked...!) xx

AJ - you have been quiet indeed!! I love your stories and was missing them whilst I have been quietly reading the boards this week. How's the detox going? That is such a good idea. The hormone levels we go through aren't exactly normal, are they? If I don't get a BFN (and I have of course been doing some "glass 40% empty" thinking recently), I might do a bit of tox before the detox - since the discussions about Selfridges champagne bar - I have had a slight yearning (I won't call it a craving as that would make it a sign). Take care xx

Jo - Thinking about you (sent you a pm) xxxxxx

Katherine - how are you doing? (And sorry my pm made you a bit sad).

Sasha B - Hope you are feeling better and ready to go!! xx

Ladyblue - How're the patches going? Hope the scan is good on Friday xx

Safarigirl - Good news!! xx

Becca - Welcome and good luck!!

Hello too to RSMum, Jan, Crusoe, Roz, Lisa and the buns crew...

R
x


----------



## RozLu

Oh one more thing ladies, has anyone got any beauty tips for girls on patches? So my first step was to get Estradot in Spain instead of Estraderm that I got in the UK. Quarter the size. But I STILL get those little black marks, and them horrible redness from scrubbing them off. Any suggestions?
R
x


----------



## casey

Hi Rozlu
no im not calm and serene in fact im biting my nails and wishing the days away-and  there's a family feud going on and i keep getting the aftermath and demands to take sides and agree with everyone - oh yes and ive got
dd's birthday and party tomorrow - im going to try and chill out tho somehow !!! 
BTW ive got absolutely no signs whatsoever - unless you count snappiness at dh and feeling very hungry - both completely normal for for me  

   to us both

safarigirl - great news about your donor

sasha - hope your clinic had good news

got to go - dh glaring at me to hurry up to go birthday party shopping
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hi girls!

Great to have you back AJ! I've been feeling really grey and run down too - I think its a natural consequence of all the drugs, stress and sadness of a BFN.... I'm trying to be good now after going off the rails for a while and over-indulging in Bacardi and coke! Actually this could be an extended hangover I'm suffering  

Rozlu - I think madness is an unavoidable side effect of the 2ww! I don't think the other symptoms, or lack of them, mean anything.... I had them but our embryos never implanted (checked through blood test) so it must be just the drugs - although I think the side effects people get towards the end of the 2ww are more indicative of something happening in there  !!!! Can't remember when you are testing?

Safari Girl - great news about your donor. We are going to be quite a crowd!

Roze - hope AF arrives today.... 

Jennifer - sorry to hear you are still feeling sooooo VERY sick! My friend's sickness went at 16 weeks so there's still hope.

Good luck with your scans Charlotte and Bel  

Hi Casey - look after yourself, it should be your turn now to be looked after a bit. Hope the birthday party goes well - although it sounds unlikely to be calming!  

Hello to everyone else  

Jan x


----------



## RozLu

Hi Casey and Janny

Glad to hear that my madness and ranting is completely normal.   Oh I've got hungry too. Really really hungry... love those mince pies...

Good luck with DD's party Casey. I have to say I do love DS's party and I find cake decorating quite relaxing and therapeutic (just what I need NOW!). (Don't mean to sound earth-motherly - far from it... I buy lots of pre-made cakes and biscuits and stick them together to make weird and wonderful things (mainly weird)) Might have to start making Xmas biscuits to pass the time. Actually DS is getting a bit of 2ww wrath too. Normally I am at his service willingly and adoringly for every hour we are together  . The other day I found myself shouting at him and his friend just for talking nonsense - saying for goodness sake, how old are you, you're not 2 now, you know.   They were both a bit shocked. And then got extra jelly tots - ho hum. 

Janny, I hope you are talking moderation rather than abstinence. I'm sure a couple of b&cs every now and then is good for you. (??) Well until nearer you January anyway. Have one for me!! BTW I'm too scared to say what day I am testing!! How silly is that? 

R
x


----------



## Jennifer

Just wanted to pass on lots of                  to anyone on 2ww and say  to everyone else


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Just checking in to see how everyone is. Rozlu and Casey the 2ww is absolute torture isn't it. I'm already dreading my next one!! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Safarigirl - great news on your donor - your on your way now.

AJ glad you seem to be feeling better and looking forward to January - it really will come round very quickly. I wish I had a date to work too as I'm very impatient but I had another bad NHS experience yesterday which depressed me hugely. When ever I mention IVF with donor eggs they look at me as if I'm an alien just landed from outer space. So I'm going back to our UK clinic who did all my monitoring for treatment at CERAM on Friday for a scan to check that the lining of my womb has come away cleanly and that HCG levels are back down to pre-pregnancy levels. At the early pregnancy unit yesterday they refused to give me a blood test but said a urine test would be just as good. I had had loads and loads of water for the scan they gave me so my urine was extremely weak. The test came back negative - surprise surprise! I suggested a blood test would be a bit more accurate and would tell us exactly what the HCG levels were and they said "oh we don't like to do blood tests if we can avoid it as they are expensive."
Sometimes I really wonder what I pay my taxes for.

On a happier note my work have agreed to reduce my hours so for one fabulous day a week I will be a lady who lunches! My DH thinks I will be cleaning, washing, hoovering etc. Oh how wrong he is!
Also  and this is the best bit we are going to see some puppies on Friday afternoon with a view to getting one. (Wire haired minature daschunds) yes I know its a child substitute but what's a girl supposed to do? We have been talking about getting a dog for years and why put it off any longer. I'll be home a bit more and my DH is working from home a lot more these days so its good timing from that point of view and will hopefully take my mind off IVF a little bit.

Anyway I've rambled enough about me but it so helps to "chat" to people in a similiar situation. My closest friend at work said to me yesterday "are you bearing up" didn't wait for an answer and then changed the subject. I wanted to scream at her "No I'm not bearing up - I've just lost my baby" but she just wouldn't have a clue what I've been through and how hard it is -you ladies are just fantastic and offer so much support.

Love and best wishes to all
crusoe


----------



## Roz1

Dear Crusoe

So sorry about your friend's insensitiveness - some people ....!!!  And about your NHS clinic experience.  Hope you get it sorted.  Was so sorry to read of your news  .  

The puppies sound adorable - hope you can restrain yourself and only come back with one.  I'm a sucker for puppy eyes myself.

Oh, and good news about work - better you can't wait for those lunches.

Take care.


Roz


----------



## Eggsey

Hi girls, just wanted to let you know I got the call (well, email actually) from the clinic today and my ET is scheduled for Saturday 3rd December.  So, I've booked my flights, hotel and car parking and am off to sunny Spain - wish me luck, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Eggsey - wishing you lots and lots of luck - wrap up warm barcelona is very chilly at the mo XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
casey

ps - has anyone read anything about baby aspirin being bad for implantation 
if so what thread is it on


----------



## roze

Good luck Eggsey for your ET. Barcelona is fab whatever the weather!  If you are feeling hardy, try going to Montserrat for the day- its only 40 mins from Barcelona by train and elevator train, and it is beautiful. We went in Feb on a cold but sunny day, and you can see for miles around as it is so high up.  There is a monastery there, and my DH, a lifelong agnostic, lit a candle for our ET.  I found it a very spiritual place to be.

I'm sorry too Crusoe for your experience.  I think from my own experience that miscarriage can be a lonely cross to bear - especially if you are keeping the donor thing a secret. 

all the best everyone, thanks for your lovely personals, I will reply soon,

love,

roze


----------



## Womb with a View

A special   to the lovely Safarigirl!!!  How could I forget you?!  xx


----------



## Bel

Eggsey,

Good luck for Saturday.....will be thinking of you!!

Love,

bel,x


----------



## kone

Good morning ladies
hope you are all well .hoping those on the 2ww are not going too insane.Eggsy all the luck in the world for saturday   
Earthe kitt/jo how are you bearing up been thinking of you hope you are ok.Safari girl thanks for the bubbles i wondered how you got bubbles i know you cant tell me how to do it secret isn't it?Great news on your donor you must be sooooo excited.I heard from Ruth yesterday re the fact that i have green eyes and dh has blue .They are now using donors up to the age of 32 for green /blue eyed treatment but Ruth says it doesn't affect the success rate so i dont have a problem with it they are still alot younger than me!!!
Happy wednesday everyone
only 25 more days to that day!!!!
Katherinex


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

AJ - Good to hear from you  . You're right January will be here before you know it!

Safarigirl - Wonderful news about your donor! 

Rozlu - One thing that I found helped re patches was to put some nail polish remover onto a piece of cotton wool and gently rub over the black outline  

Casey and Rozlu -     

Jo - I'm still hoping and praying that you will get good news today  

Eggsey - Great news. Hope everthing goes smoothly with getting flights and accomodation boooked. We may be 2ww buddies (hopefully I will be only a few days behind you).

Crusoe - I'm so sorry that you were hurt by your friend in this way. I have found that some people just can't seem to empathise with what you have been through or find it too uncomfortable so they glaze over the subject. I know when my dh died it seemed like there were some people who just expected me to get on with my life and act as if nothing has happened when in fact your whole world has been shattered. All I can say is that we are all here for you  

Janny - Its not surprising your feeling down. Try not to be too hard on yourself. We don't always realise how stressful the whole expereince of tx is until the cycle has ended. You're only human after all. 

Becca - Welcome to the abroadies!!! Wonderful that you are going out to Ceram for tx. This thread has the best most supportive bunch of girls and guys. We look forward to getting to know you.

As for me, well I'm waiting yet again. Still no news. As far as I am aware ec should be on Monday but that depends how my donor's stimming is going. I feel like I'm becoming an expert at living in limbo land! If there is no news by tomorrow, I will contact the clinic. I'm trying to stay postive as well, but as you know that is sometimes an uphill battle. I'm also trying to plan my 2ww so that I'm around people but can take it easy when I want to. The worst thing about the last 2ww was that I was alone most days and when I was with people, they didn't know about the tx so I couldn't be honest about how I was really feeling. Hopefullying the busy time of Christmas will be a great distraction.

LOL to everyone,

Sasha x


----------



## Jennifer

Sasha - I hope you hear soon hun - the waiting must be soooo frustrating - I will be following you closely over the next few weeks


----------



## safarigirl

Hello everyone

Had the day of work, and went to go and do our monthly shop, so feeling like i've done my bit for the day!!!!!

sasha, hoping you get news about your donor real soon.....

Eggsey good luck with your ET on 3rd december .... its a dear friend of mine's birthday that day so its got to be a good day!

AJ - you're forgiven!  

kone the bubbles thing is something you will find on the left hand side of the users name, you can blow (orb burst bubbles) but you cant give yourself any - i know i tried!  You wont have the blow/burst feature under your name - goodness knows whats its all about but it is fun to see your bubbles grow

so heres some for everyone    

Jo - thinking of you today ... hoping for the best 

good luck casey .... dont worry about signs/ or no signs, for every pregnancy where someone has one lot of symptoms someone else has the exact opposite ... psychotic rantings always good though!

crusoe, sorry about your friends insensitivity, miscarriage is a very lonely place and most people prefer to avoid the topic or give you some platitude that is meant to make you feel better, whilst they then quickly change the topic .... we are always here for some ranting, shoulder to lean on ....  If you ever need to talk aobut it, you are welcome to IM me anytime

JAnny i'm planning the january ceram party as we speak!

big hello to everyone else

oh and for those girls feeling sick (jennifer; chrissie) hope it eases soon for both of you, cant be fun ....


----------



## crusoe

I just want to say that you girls are amazing, not sure how I would have managed without your support.

Sasha I really hope you get an update on your donor soon - the waiting in limbo is so tough but no news is probably good news.
Eggsey - good luck in Barcelona - I can definately recommend Montserrat for a visit too.
Safarigirl thanks for the offer to IM you - that is very kind but I promise to cut all my ranting down.

I'm hopeless at personals - I find it so difficult to keep up with everyone but wishing everyone on this thread lots of love and luck.

crusoe
x


----------



## Ruth

Crusoe,
You had no bubbles!!! So I gave you some!!!

Ruth


----------



## crusoe

Ahhh Thanks Ruth 
I've been feeling left out and looking for a way I could give myself some!!!

crusoe


----------



## ladyblue

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie, 'cos I'm feeling wiped out today. And more than a little bit peeed off with the boys at work!  
They seem to think that because I'm on 'restricted duties', and therefore working in the office instead of doing my usual shifts with them, I'm pulling a fast one! As if I'm deliberately using my 'barren' status to my advantage! 
Blokes are unbelievably hurtful sometimes!  
They'll probably laugh this off tomorrow and say they were only joking, and that my hormones are making me hypersensitive! 
They could be right!! Ah well...deep breaths!!

AJ, thanks for your PM. I will probably give him a go, I'm quite excited to hear what he has to say!

Crusoe, you sound like such an amazingly strong woman, and it never ceases to amaze me how insensitive some people can be!
More bubbles coming your way!   

Casey and Rozlu, hang on in there on the 2ww. I reckon keeping busy is probably a good idea - as if you have much choice in the matter, with Xmas looming!  

Roze, sorry to hear AF is still being evasive. I hope she shows up soon! 

Eggsey, fab news about your ET date. Will keep my fingers crossed for you on Saturday!   

And you Sasha, hope EC goes ahead as planned on Monday!   

Jo, I've been thinking of you today. With fingers crossed for you.  

love to all,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe -there ya go - more from me too! 

ladyblue - give 'em  ..do you work with a lot of blokes then? That can be really tough sometimes.

sasha - sending you huge hugs - hope you get some more news soon.

AJ & Bluebell - something in the post for you two..

CASey - how you doing hun? Thinking of you..

Eggsey - will be keeping everything crossed for you - sending you loads of sticky positive vibes fro your ET

Rozlu - how are you too? Hope you and Casey liked my little poem..and that the 2ww isn't dragging too much for you..        

eartha Kitt - hey! how is it going? I keep thinking of you and wishing you all the best - it's soo tough - big hugs

Oh, just wanted to say I had a text from CAron in South Africa- her lining measured over 14mm!  EC should 

be on Sat!  

Lisa - are you ok?  

Hi to everyone I've forgotten to mention..

Take care,

rsmum x


----------



## Janny

Goodness you've all been busy chatting - thought I'd better catch up now before I completely lose track!

Crusoe - sorry you are having such a rough time with those around you all day... Your plans for the weekend sound perfect. Puppies are so uplifting - so full of life and joy that you just have to smile, and they never ever say anything tactless! My dogs gave me lots of hugs a few weeks back when I needed them   Word of warning though - I have a brother and sister dog: steal yourself or you'll come home with the litter! 

Ladyblue I can't believe how the men you work with are behaving! I can only say I have seen them ''comfort'' each other in times of stress and what you are getting seems to be an accepted form of male bonding and support. Nothing a few years of therapy wouldn't sort out! 

Eggsey - great news about the ET!  

Casey & Rozlu - hope you two are surviving and that DHs are being understanding about the psychotic ranting! I crashed the car twice in my 2ww so tell them they have got off lightly so far  

Charlotte - LOTS OF LUCK for your scan tomorrow. Hope you get some sleep tonight! Let us know how you get on won't you... You next Bel!

Sasha - not long now!!! Up to now no news has been good news, so I'm sure you have nothing to worry about  . Is your cold better now in plenty of time for treatment?

Hi to everyone else   - I'm not going to even attempt a list, my brain doesn't work that well!

Jan x


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone !!!  
Just wanted to drop in to wish you all big fat piles of hugs and sloppy best wishes and positive vibes in bucketfuls and big dollops of linings and big baskets of eggies etc etc. and peaceful-as-possible 2WWs and nice trips to Monserrat and virtual spas and shiny bottoms without black marks (I used a grumbling DH and a soapy brush to remove mine) and puke free days and electric cattle prodders for nasty male work colleagues etc etc etc.         
I'm a bit out of action as far as personals are concerned at the mo as I work from home and I have been trying to finish off before I go on maternity leave at the end of next week, so I have been working extra hard and in the evenings, but will be back in full FF flow very soon.  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease don't forget about me !!!   
Lots of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxx
PS RSMUM... thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much fro the stuff.  You are a guru (is there a word for a female guru ? .. 'gruruess' ?).  I'll phone you soon.


----------



## becca1969

hello everyone

a huge thankyou for your welcome messages,you are all so kind.My doc has given me a pack of the pill,thank god,so that is started today as af decided to come 2 days early!Now just need to get the rest of my stuff from fertilty clinic this weekend hopefully,can't believe i am starting another cycle!

Sasha-really hope all is well with donor & you get some lovely eggs collected.

safari girl & janny-if you are having a ceram party in jan you'd better count me in as fingers crossed i'll be there then...

sorry i can't keep up with you all well enough to do personals but wish everyone all the best & will chat soon,

Love Becca xxx


----------



## Janny

We could NEVER forget you Bluebell    Don't work too hard xxxxx

Jan x

ps. becca if there is a party you are definitely in - and kone too! Think its more likely to be a waiting room gathering around the water machine though - I didn't dare stand up after last ET, never mind party!


----------



## roze

Very teed off.  

Just found out as I am trying to set up some scans that the Lister are now charging a flat fee of £800 yes £800 for donor abroad people. I queried this and apparently it is for either one scan or ten and included admin.  I think this is a bit out of proportion to the actual procedures and have asked for further information. They say it is because of increased demand on their services, which is fair enough but I would have thought this ought to be fair and proportional, if only to be competitive if nothing else.

I am not sure what admin is involved. I just have my scan and then I go. I have two blood tests and charged the normal fee for these.  So what admin, pray?  The person I spoke to mentioned Ruths name at CERAM. It would seem that this is a linked package with CERAM in some way, but I am at IVIB, so I do not benefit from this linkage.

Does anyone know any more?

I was advised only in September that there is now a fee of £200 as an admin fee then normal prices for scans, but that I did not have to pay it being such a loyal customer who has paid over £20k to date.  I therefore do not know what has changed, but this sudden hike in cost is making the whole thing very difficult to afford before Christmas. This will push each FET up to over £2200.  I find this hike in price really alarming and will post details if I find out more.


love


roze xxxx


----------



## RozLu

Roze that's quite ridiculous I know. Are you already and patient - another pm on the way..
R
x


----------



## roze

Thank you Rozlu- I have also just sent you a long personal mail on this subject.

If there are any more abroadies similarly affected , perhaps we ought to get together, as £800 for what could be one or two scans is clearly absurd. And  the story varies according to who you speak to at the Lister.


roze  xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Let is snow, Let it snow, Let it snow! I'M OFF TO POLAND ON SATURDAY!!! EC is on Sunday and ET on Tuesday!!!!! So excited, so happy   . My donor (bless her) is doing well and it looks like she could have between 15 and 20 follies (all eggs will be equally divided between us). Flight is booked and got an amazing deal on a 5 star hotel!

Praying very hard for a Christmas Miracle for myself and my donor. Hope to find an internet cafe in Warsaew so I can keep in touch with my fellow abroadies.

love,

Sasha x


----------



## Janny

HURRAH! fantastic news Sasha - lots and lots of luck    . Do you know when you fly back? Hope you can find an internet cafe cos we'll all be on tenterhooks for you  

Jan x


----------



## Bel

Sasha,

Fantastice news....wishing you loads and loads of luck. I will be praying that you get your Christams Miracle. You really deserve it!!

Thinking of you loads,

Love,

Bel,xxx


----------



## crusoe

Sasha  

That is wonderful news. Have a great trip and like everyone else I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a Christmas miracle.

Good Luck
crusoe xx


----------



## Rachel

Sasha 

Thats fab news sweetheart   

Have a safe journey and masses of GOOD LUCK coming your way              

Lots of love, Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## casey

Sasha - lots and lots of luck and   for you 

Roze - hope you get things sorted with the lister - is that the only clinic that does the scans that you want

Hi rozlu- hope you're surviving the 2ww and the builders  

Ladyblue - don't think of them as men - think of them as boys who xouldn't go thru what you are going thru for one single day - ignore them and they'll go back to talking about football and gadgets  

Crusoe - im a dog lover and i know that your little furry friend will shower you with unconditional love and affection 

Charlotte - hope your scan went well

Eggsey aznd Caron - finger XXXX for you Et  on SAt   

RSMum - loved your little poem - thank you

Roze - sorry you were hurt by your friends attitude - thats probably how she behaves to other people when they are hurting - but that does n't make it ok
 

Hi to AJ, Kone, Bel, Bluebell, Safarigirl, Crusoe, Becca, Rachel Janny, Earthe Kitt & anyone ive forgotten to mention

Anyway- dd's party was a hit and she said it was the best birthday EVER !!! so glad i booked an adventure/ jumgle play place - the kids were wild !!! 
As for the 2ww - the days are crawling by and im so desperate to keep busy ive got dh stripping wall papare and ordering flooring  
Every little twinge im thinking does this mean anything  then i think but no sore boobs, tiredness or nausea na dthen i think well its too early anyway - i think due to having no frosties we are even more desperate for this to work as i don't think we can afford another go - still another week to go and i WILL think positive - even if calmness abd serenity allude me 

bye for now -
Casey XXX


----------



## Lisa

fantastic news sasha so pleased for you... looking forward to adding you to the 2ww !!

Casey the 2ww is the hardest part of tx, thinking of you hun xxx

will post properly again soon... things are starting to improve a lot so hopefully I will be back in full force in the next week or so, I have gone back to work to wich seems to have helped.... I have to say I am not enjoying it at all yet!!

Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## Newday

Hi to everyone

Sahsa thats really good news.  

I know I'm not posting much at the moment but I am keeping an eye on how everyone's doing.

Will be having txc in Feb


Pleased things are better for you Lisa

Love dawn


----------



## safarigirl

wonderful news sasha - will be thinking of you this weekend, dress warmly and if you can find an internet cafe let us know how you are doing .....


----------



## RozLu

Good luck Sasha xxx  Have a fabulous trip and the best ever Xmas pressie (or two)   

Good luck Eggsey in Spain too xx      

R
x


----------



## chrissier

Good luck Sasha, so glad it's all happening for you.  Will be thinking about you loads over the next few weeks.

Love, Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## nugs

Good luck Sasha, I hope your dream comes true 
Love Nugs x


----------



## kone

Good luck Sasha   hope santa comes early for you and good luck eggsey 
Katherine


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks so much girls. I was a tad excited last night when I wrote that post and am still feeling very positive. I leave here 7:45am on Saturday morning and best of all my mother-in-law is now coming with me. Two days would have been ok to stick out on my own, but four days is a bit too long to be without company.

Good to hear from you Dawn. February will come around before you know it.

Crusoe, I would definately recommend some furry friends. My two feline cuddle bugs have been such a comfort to me this year. They are great company and best of all they make you laugh.

Love to all xxx

Sasha


----------



## bluebell

Sasha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  !!!!!!       
Hope you've packed all yer thermals and fluffy snowy warm stuff.  I bet Warsaw will be soooo beautiful in winter.  So please too you have someone to go with ... to carry your bag and look after you a bit.  Have a wonderful time and I will be thinking of you loads.  I am dying to hear how it goes, so get yerself in an internet cafe or else !!  By the way, I think it is so sweet how you are thinking so much of your donor as a person and not just a donor.  You are such a caring soul.

Love to everyone else too,
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

I am sooo pleased for you Sasha - after so long and SUCH a wait - here's hoping you and your donor have a wonderful Christmas        ..so pleased too that you've got company - I hope it's all beautiful and snowy out there..will be thinking of you on Saturday and beyond!!!Everything crossed..

Dawn - hiya chuck! Great to hear from you..will IM you soon.

Off out tonight with the girlies - can't wait!       JUST what I need! 

XXXX


----------



## Jennifer

YIKES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SASHA - I have just seen that you are off on Saturday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                  
That is fantastic news - Will be keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Jennifer

Ladies - Please take a look at this and feel free to add your opinions/experiences 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43123.from1133459648/topicseen.html#msg535803

Many thanks


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Sasha,

WONDERFUL news.  Wishing you all the best and loads and loads of     and    .  Hope all goes FABULOUSLY for you.  

Beth


----------



## charlotte2

Sasha - fantastic news! Sending you loads and loads of         
Eggsey- sending you loads of Good luck       

Lots of loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## charlotte2

Hi Everyone,

I went for my 5 week scan today with revealed that we are having twins.
I have another scan in 2 weeks time when we will be able to see the heartbeats.
Dh and myself are very happy  

Thank you all so much for all your support,
May all our dreams come true,
Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Charlotte,

That's wonderful!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased for you.  I think there is something in the water at Ceram!!!!!!   

Are you suffering with sickness?  Just wondered because it seems to affect those having twins more??

Beth


----------



## kone

Congratulations Charlotte another set of twins for CERAM.I think Ruth and her gang should get some sort of award for all the success stories over there.   .Here's hoping there are alot more to come for everyone.
Katherine


----------



## Janny

Great news Charlotte -         CONGRATULATIONS

Jan x


----------



## Izzy x

Hello,
I posted on here a while ago when i was going through my first abroad treatment and i wanted to pass some messages on. 

Crusoe, hope you enjoy choosing your dog this weekend. The weekend after i was diagnosed, my DH and i went and got a springer spaniel. He's completely mad but excellent at giving us a distraction and he's so much fun. We are so glad that we got him and i'm sure you'll love having your little pup around the house. How exciting. xx

Sasha, hope everything goes well this weekend. Good luck for the egg collection and the egg transfer. It's going to be beautiful in Warsaw. All the architecture seems to lend itself to being snow covered. xx

Rsmum, I'm finally getting back into the posting thing. Thanks for IM, i'll Im you this weekend. xx

Casey, glad the party went well and keeping everything crossed for you. Three embies aboard is fab xxx

Safarigirl, thanks so much for sending me that table yonks back. Never did say ta but i really appreciated it. 

Charlotte, i've not posted to you before but congratulations on your twinnies. You must be really  

I have decided to go to Ceram for my next treatment cycle. Looking forward to my week in the sun early next year. 


Izzyxx


----------



## becca1969

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world Sasha    

praying for that special miracle for you,hope you have a brilliant trip XXXX

Lots of love Becca XXXxxx


----------



## casey

Charlotte -        
TWINNIES - how wonderful - Im so very very happy for you and dh !!!!

hi everyone else - hope youre all ok - ill post personals later 

RozLu - how are you feeling ? im just very gald the 1st week is over nad done with - but this 2ww seems very very long - I felt really nauseaus yesterday and convinced my boobs felt tender and this mprning - ZILCH so it was either the pessaries or a dodgy pasty - but im knicker checking and boob poking on an hourly basis   - hope your staying (relatively) sane  

caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eggsey

A big hello from rainy Spain!  My friend who's also here for ET on Sunday has very, very kindly loaned me her laptop, so I just thought I'd check in with you guys and say a huge thank you for all your good wishes.  The best news is that my donor produced 10 eggs and 8 have fertilised, so I'm really hoping to have a couple left over to freeze tomorrow in case we need to come back in January for FET.  My friend also has 10 eggs from her donor and 8 have fertilised, so the warm weather over here must be doing great for growing eggs!

Charlotte, absolutely fantastic news on twins, I'm so pleased for you.  Big hello to everyone else, sorry I can't talk to you all individually, but I have just read through and caught up with all your news.  Thanks so much for all your support, I'll let you know tomorrow how many embies I have put back and what they say about quality etc.

TTFN, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Charlotte, how wonderful for you & dh. Congratulations!!!   

Eggsey, 8 embies. Fantastic!!! Hope you & your friend are enjoying Barcelona. All the best for ET and for your  .

Casey, hang in there hun, you're half way through now. Same goes for you Rozlu. Big   coming your way!

Izzy, great to hear from you hun. I'm so glad that you've got plans to go to ceram.

A big   to Katherine, Beth, Bluebell, Jennifer, Lisa, RSMUM, Becca, Janny, Chrissie, Nugs and to everyone else! This will be my last post in the UK. I'll make sure I find that internet cafe.

xxx Sasha


----------



## Jennifer

You'd better Sasha !!!!!!  We are all keeping an eye on you !  Have a lovely time with your MIL and all the very best of luck hun


----------



## bluebell

Great news Eggsey !!!!!!!!!!!!!        
Good luck for tomorrow !!!
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha ... Bon voyage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have a great trip.  Can't wait to hear how you get on.
We'll miss you !!!   
May your dream come true at last .. you deserve it !!!      

Lots of snowy babydustsnowydust to yooooooooooooooooou !!
      
Bye bye   Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sasha - Wishing you a safe journey and lots of luck. Can't wait to hear how you get on,xxx

Bluebelle - How's the shopping going??

Eggsey - Great news. Wiching you loads of luck for tomorrow!

Casey & Rozlu - Hope you are both okay. Not long now...xx

Crusoe - A Puppy is a fantastic idea. This time last year, I was seriously ill after an IVF cycle and had to have my right ovary and tube removed. I was told at that point that I would never be able to have my own (Gene) child. When I eventually came out of hospital and was on the mend my hubby bought me a 'Cocker Spaniel' puppy. We called him 'Barney' and he is my baby. We both think the world of him and he has helped us cope with the last 2 years. Enjoy...can't wait to hear how you get on!!

Janny - Good luck for January. I will be following your posts and wishing you loads of luck..xx

Hi to everyone else, love and luck to you all,

Bel,xxx


----------



## ladyblue

Sasha, good luck in Poland, hope all your wishes come true!!      

Eggsey, fab news, 8 eggs fertilised is fantastic!! And to have your friend there, going through the same thing, must be brill! Loads of luck for tomorrow!      

Charlotte, TWINS!! You must be over the moon!      

Thanks to everyone who sent good wishes about the boys at work. 
I have since had some of the boys come up to me and offer their support, so I suppose its swings and roundabouts really.  

My scan today measured 6.5mm, which is not bad for the amount of time I've been on the patches.
IM have said it is good, anyway.
The Doctor who performed the scan has worried me somewhat, though. He said that a hydrosalpinx that I have, is causing him some concern, and is surprised that IM don't seem bothered by it. He reckons that it can badly affect tx. He also said some disparaging things about IM - unusual, as they used to recommend IM, but they now prefer Ceram!
Food for thought, I suppose. Going to think about it over the weekend.

love to all,

ladyblue
   x


----------



## dianne

Dear Abroadies

*A little bit of advise * i have just found out that a clinic in Spain has refused me treatment with DE as i am single. !!! this is not stated on their info so i feel very mislead 
i have been cycling with my own eggs at Lister they have no problem with my status as you are treated as an individual and seem to be able to acknowledge that a responsible adult can make an informed decision to be a parent 
i have one DS who is adopted already ( SS obviously agreed)

i now fear that i will be rejected by other clinics in Spain as i feel i have
been judged on my single situation without knowing me as an person, 
i am not willing to be dishonest and i just want a clinic to welcome me as a patient rather than feel they are doing me a favour,

Any info and advise, experience would be appreciated

Lovely to see all the BFP wonderful  
i would just like to be one of the lucky ones too !

Dianne x


----------



## chrissier

Dear Ladyblue

I found this article on the internet

Hydrosalpinx and IVF Failure
Multiple studies in the past few years have found that women with a hydrosalpinx have a lower chance for a successful pregnancy when undergoing IVF (in-vitro fertilization) than women with normal fallopian tubes. Some studies show that if the hydrosalpinx is surgically removed before an IVF cycle attempt, that women can then expect similar pregnancy rates to women who have normal fallopian tubes when using the IVF technique. A similar result can be achieved without completely removing the hydrosalpinx by burning the tube surgically. These procedures (tubal removal or cautery) can usually be accomplished with a laparoscopy.

The reason that patients with a hydrosalpinx have lower pregnancy rates with IVF seems to be that the fluid which accumulates in the hydrosalpinx can go back in to the uterus and diminish the chance for an embryo to implant. The fluid itself may be toxic to the embryo, or may just mechanically decrease the chance for implantation. At least one study has concluded that hydrosalpinx fluid is highly embryotoxic and is a likely cause for the decreased fertility in women with a hydrosalpinx. In fact, the spontaneous abortion risk is doubled.

Hope this helps. It sounds like your British clinic was right.

Chrissie


----------



## Janny

*Bel - have a wonderful time at your scan tomorrow!*you must be so excited! Hope you get some sleep tonight!

Eggsey - 8 eggs fertilised; that's brilliant! Good luck for ET.

And a big HELLO to everyone else (especially AJ - you have gone quiet again!) and Bluebell (so that you know I haven't forgotten you yet!)

Jan x


----------



## charlotte2

Hi everyone,

Eggsey- 8 embies is fantastic news! Wishing you lots of Good Luck for you tx tomorrow    

Lots of loves,
Charlottexxxx


----------



## roze

Dianne,

I have posted this elsewhere, but what clinic are you at?  I think you should try IVI Group.


good luck,.



roze


----------



## roze

Also, good luck, Eggsey and Sasha, 

Take it easy Rozlu, 

I have discovered the reason for late AF- now day 36. I had a scan this morning which revealed a large cyst on my right ovary.  The dr said it was common, a  'simple ' cyst apparently, however over 24mm in diameter. As far as I am concerned , that is a golf ball. It looked huge on the scan.

The advice was that it was probably producing hormones and interfering with my period so preventing it happening. As directed, I called IVIB and asked for further instructions - still waiting on those.  Not sure what next or what to think.  Would really appreciate some advice so may post separately.  Does it go away or does it burst= or what?  Any ideas helpful, but it looks like I won't be seeing Barcelona this side of Christmas.

love to all,


roze xxxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Charlotte, congratulations on your twinnies! 

Sasha, have a great time in Warsaw. Hope it all goes well for you. 

Casey, I hope the 2ww is not too much torture!

Eggsey, best of luck for your ET. I can't wait to go back to Barcelona for mine!

Bel, best of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone, wherever you are in your tx.

Love, Clara x


----------



## RozLu

Hi Roze
Glad you got a scan done and it's just a simple cyst. Very frustrating that it's delaying you though. What did the clinic say? I had one when I had my first appt - but it just disappeared with my next period. Is that what they are hoping for you? I just had to confirm it was gone at the day1-3 scan. I think simple cysts are just egg follicles that haven't been absorbed (or whatever the tech term is). Mine was at least.
Take care
R
x


----------



## chrissier

I've had loads of cysts on my ovaries and they have always disappeared spontaneously.

Chrissie


----------



## RozLu

Hi everyone

Just a quick message from me... I'm a bit scatty at the moment  , and like Casey, checking my knicks and boobs every few minutes...   No signs - though the hysterical ranting has not abated. Put 'pee sticks' on my shopping list then crossed them off again...

Eggsey - well done on the embies and good luck for ET!! Hope you are having a good Xmas shop as well!! xx

Crusoe - we are all in love with your puppies (in the plural??) before even you get them!! it's a great idea - hope you find the perfect ones xx 

Charlotte - lovely news about your twinnies. How exciting! xx

Ladyblue - you poor thing. I hope you are not worrying too much and IM are being helpful too

Big hugs to everyone, especially Sasha on the way to Poland   , Casey   and AJ who's being quiet and mysterious... 


R
x


----------



## Lisa

Charlotte xxx Fantastic news about your twinnies congrats hun xxx

Rozlu xxx OBKC is a nightmare isnt it I didnt stop doing it till charlotte was born !! 

Casey xxx hope everything is ok with you not long  now hey    

AJ xxx yes you are being quiet I hope its cos you are busy Xmas shopping xxx

Gigglygirl xxx I will add you to the list later this afternoon, welcome to the abroadies xxx

sasha xxx hoping you find an internet cafe in Warsaw so you can fill us in with everything, praying and wishing that your dreams come true xxx

love to you all xxx

Lisa xxx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone 
Im feeling really low and tearful today - this alsways happens on day 8/9 of my 2ww and im convinced that the tx hasn't worked - any signs and symptoms have gone   - i no its still really early but already my mind is thinking What now? - think ill take dd and the dog to the park to take my mind off things

Oh yes any idea what to do when your pessary falls out   It had been in about 3/4 hr and wasn't really melted ( Urgh TMI ) so i used another one - did i do the right thing?

caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Oh, Casey, yes the 2nd week of 2WW is a bugger isn't it.  I think the only reliable thing about symptoms is that they are unreliable.  I had hardly any symptoms for any of my 5 2WWs, and the symptoms were exactly the same for the BFNs as the BFP. The bloody drugs are to blame !!  Hang in there.  No wonder you are feeling tearful ..... hormones + stress + worry = tears.  Hope you can do something nice to cheer yourself up this w/e .. the virtual spa !!.  The doggy in the park with DD sounds like a wonderful thing.   

I am sure it won't do any harm to have put in another pessary.   Do you have the type that can be put up the back passage ?  I found they stayed in better when they went in the back door.  Big hugs to you and take it easy.
Bluebellxxxxxxx


----------



## Eggsey

Hi peeps,

Just to let you know I have two babies on board, a 10/10 and a 9/10 and two in the freezer!  Transfer went well and now I'm sat stuffing my face with a Spanish pastry!

Big love and hugs to you all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Eggsey - well done !!  heres a sprinkling of   for  you  

Bluebell and Holly - thank you for your kind words - i read them and wanted to cry - don't know whats up with  me  - didn't go to the park in the end too rainy and miserable - bit like me at the mo - so its gonna be chocolate instead

caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Casey - Don't worry about a pessary falling out - apparently the drug is absorbed very quickly so you would have had enough - another one wouldn't have done any harm though 

Eggsey - Great news about your embies   Hope they snuggle down nicely for you


----------



## bluebell

Yippee to Eggsey !!  
2 mini babes on board...........   ............
and 2  frosties   
Well done !!!
Good luck for the 2WW !!!
 

Casey .. don't blame you for not going to the park.  It's the same here .. all dark and gloomy and rainy ... a day for snuggling up with chocolate !!  You do whatever makes you feel best. Thinking of you.

Hello Jennifer .... how's the puke factor rating today ?  

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

We had our scan this morning and we could see 1 sac and a flicker of a heartbeat. We are over the moon!! It seems a bit more real now. Thank you for all your wishes.

Love and luck,

Bel,xx


----------



## Clara Rose

Eggsey, congratulations on your embies and frosties. I hope your embies are making themselves right at home.  I hope you are enjoying Barcelona...I loved it there so much and I can't wait to go back for my treatment, which should be around February/March all being well.

Bel, many congratulations on your little one.


----------



## kone

Well done to Eggsey on two precious passengers on board  
hope the 2ww flies by for you could be a very happy christmas.Bel so happy for you that your scan went well .Casey sorry the 2ww is so bad for you .lots and lots of chocolate will sort you out.
hello to everyone else
Katherine


----------



## RozLu

Hi Casey
I'm sorry you are feeling so down. A horrid combination - these drugs, all the worry and gloomy weather. Hope you feel better soon. 
Did you see Lisa's post about OBKC - where else but FF would knicks and boob checking have it's own 4LA??    
Thanks Lisa, that cheered me up at bit.

Hello Bel too
That's such good news.    I have a tear in my eye, remembering when DS was just a little flicker too and wondering too if that will be me again in a few weeks... take care xx

Hey Katherine too (whilst I was posting...)
How are you doing? Any news about your tx    xx

R
x


----------



## ladyblue

Chrissier, thanks for the quote from the internet re hydrosalpinx, it sounds as though I ought to get this sorted out. I will speak with IM asap. The thing is, I am due to fly out to IM for ET very soon, and I'm not sure that I want to cancel! Decisions, decisions!

Eggsey, I am so chuffed for you, 2 on board and 2 in the freezer - great result! And eating pastries in beautiful Barcelona, what more can a girl want!! Hope your 2ww flies by! 

Bel, it must have been so exciting seeing a tiny heatbeat! No wonder you're on cloud nine!!

Casey, I'm the same as you. I always seem to feel down just past the halfway point of the 2ww. Hang on in there, and if there's enough chocolate to go round, maybe I'll come and join you!! Mind you, you'll need to have a lot of chocolate, I can't half put it away!!  

And Rozlu, hope you're hanging in there, and not going too insane!!

BTW, AJ, where are you?

Laters,

ladyblue
   x


----------



## charlotte2

Hi Everyone,

Casey- The 2nd week of the 2ww is dreadful, so please hang in there. Symptoms dont mean anything. I had no symptoms at all either, and that really worried me.  And even now I hardly have any. Even the nausea is hardly there....touch wood.
Regarding the pessaries- do you tend to lie down for a while after putting them in. I am sure the extra pessary will do no harm.

Eggsey- Great news about your embies! Sending you loads of Good Luck      

Lots of loves to everyone,
Charlottexxx


----------



## Janny

Congratulations Bel! Fantastic that you could see the heartbeat so early too - and added bonus  

Well done Eggsey! Hope your 2ww flies by and you can manage to stay relatively sane  

Jan x


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
after such a miserable day yesterday - i decided to test early and prepare myself either way - anyway it was -ve - i no its only day 9pt so theres time for it to change but i now feel calmer and more ready for whatever result we get in the end.

Bye for now
caseuxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Casey,

I'm sorry that it showed a -tive, but it is only day 9. I have heard in so many cases when it shows -tive right up until day 14, then changes to +tive. I can understand why you have tested early though. The 2ww is a complete nightmare and you have to do whatever helps you through it. I hope you aren't feeling too down about it as it could all chnage in the next few days. 

Thinking of you today and wishing you both loads of luck for the next few days,

Lots of love,

Bel,xxx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone

Casey-so sorry you have been feeling so down & rough-this bl**dy waiting game is so hard.You know we will all tell you that you have tested very early & theres bags of time for the result to change-i will be hoping & praying for you that you will get that bfp after all hun.Treat yourself to whatever you fancy now & please don't give up.Sending you a huge hug xxxx 


Eggsey well done on your lovely embies on board,fingers & toes crossed for you!

Bel-fantastic news about your little one,bet you're chuffed to bits!


as for me i have started on the pill & got my protocol from Ruth-i need a blood test doing between christmas & new year & my clinic are blinking closed,my timing is great isn't it!now worrying until Ruth gets back to us with her advise...problems problems...

Chat soon 

Lots of love to you all Becca xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

I have arrived in Warsaw safe and well. I went to the clinic today and was told that my donor is having one more day of stimming. She has about 15 follies and I'll find out tomorrow (EC) how many eggs I will be allocated. No   yet but its very cold here. ET is now on Wednesday the 7th so I'll be able tell you more info then. I'll be flying home on the 8th,

Casey, hang in there. I know what its like doing that early test and getting a -ive but there is still plenty of time for it to change.

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Lisa

Hi sasha glad to hear you are there and ready to go and that you have found an internet Cafe!!
wishing youa ll the best for EC/ET and hope you see some snow xxx

Casey xxx hun sorry to hear you had a negative but hun I tested on 9dpt and gt a negatove and then got my BFP on day 11 so please hun dont give up xx

Eggsey well doen on your ET and wishing your sanity reamin for your 2ww xxx

love to you all xxx


----------



## bluebell

So sorry Casey that you've had this test result, but listen to the other early test experts ... hopefully things will change for you.  I hope the waiting isn't too horrible for you.  We're all here for you.

Sasha, fantastic news.  So glad you are able to keep in touch.  I wish I could be in Poland with you !  Enjoy your Christmas shopping in Warsaw (including your shopping for embies !!!  ).

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

OMG Bluebell 30 weeks where did that go!! I want to see a bump picture in the gallery! Hope miss Lobbie is behaving xx


----------



## Jennifer

Sasha - Fantastic news - 15 follies is great.  I hope you get lots of lovely eggs tomorrow   I hope we are going to see some Warsaw pics in your gallery sometime 

Casey - As the others have said, its early days.  Loads of girls on FF get negs early and then get BFPs later on   Keeping things crossed for you 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## RSMUM

Casey! Just to say " hang in there" it IS too early to test..am keeping everything crossed that you next test is better news....   

Rozlu - How are you doing chuck?


----------



## roze

All the best, Casey - hope this turns out to be  BFP.

Good luck , Sasha in Warsaw - I went there 20 years ago for an international youth thingy- I bet it has changed.  The Old Town was very beautiful.

lots of love.


roze.  xxx


----------



## charlotte2

Casey its too early to test!!!
Keeping everything crossed for your next test!!!
Sending you loads of Good Luck      

loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## RozLu

Hi ladies
Sadly I tested BFN. (On the right day). I am feeling strangely philosophical.   Back to my options which include own eggs (one last try...)... First I seriously need to get rid of this black hormonal cloud that has descended on me over the 2ww.... it's like some evil force that needs to be banished   ... any ideas?

Casey
Everyone is so right that your test doesn't mean anything at this stage. Sweetheart, we are all willing you a great big BFP in a few days time. The 2ww is so tough - just try and hang on in there xxxx     

R
x


----------



## bluebell

Oh Rozlu, I feel so awful as I completely lost track of the fact that it was your test day.  I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN.  I'm impressed by your strength.  I have had 4 BFNs and I know what you mean about wanting to purge yourself of the black hormonal cloud. In fact there was always a sense of relief in a way and a huge surge of energy relating to wanting to get on with life again now that all the waiting and being careful was all over for a while.

It's still so tough though, and I hope things are a bit less balck for you very very soon.  All your FF buddies are here for you ready for the next time.  

In the meantime, now that you've ditched the gloomy black cloud, let rip with the bright white fluffy ones with silver linings !!

Thinking of you.  Stilll in shock with your post.  

Take care,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eggsey

Rozlu, I'm so very sorry to hear your news and I really hope the hormonal cloud moves off soon - how's about a bottle of wine to get it going
Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clara Rose

RozLu, I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN. 

Casey, I'm wishing you the very best of luck for Friday. There is still every chance that you could get a BFP. 

Clara x


----------



## RSMUM

Rozlu - I'm so, so sorry, I knew your test date was close but as you didn't want to say thought I'd better be quiet...I know how you are feeling right now, it's the pits.My recommendation is as Eggsey said plus some choccies. And give yourself time to grieve..it takes a LONG time for that cloud to lift sometimes so don't beat yourself up about it.HUGE hugs. 

Casey - I'm thinking of you and willing your tests to change..what day are you on now? Please don't give up.hang in there sweets.. 

Eggsey -how are you doing? - is it just you on the 2ww now or have I missed someone? This thread is moving pretty fast I'm losing track..  

Happy Christmas shopping to you all - I haven't started yet..gulp..

x


----------



## Janny

RozLu - really really sorry to hear about your negative test... I had worked out your test date wrong (after you wouldn't tell me!) and thought it was this Tuesday...

Casey - hope you are OK and haven't given up hope? As the girls have said it is much much too early yet for you to test and have a definitive result... but I know the 2ww is interminable and I don't blame you at all if you are testing daily now!   I'll be keeping everything crossed for you this week  .

Jo - how are you? I do hope you are looking after yourself - come back and talk to us when you feel ready.  You too AJ... 

Sasha - hope you are enjoying Warsaw and that today brings you lots of eggs!  

Eggsey - are you doing OK on the 2ww? Hope you had a busy weekend and found a furry friend (or two!)

Hello to everyone else  
Jan x


----------



## Bel

Rozlu,

So sorry to hear your news. Its so unfair. 

Sending you love and hugs,

Bel,xxx


----------



## nugs

Rozlu - its terrible news you got a BFN, I've tried moving my big grey clouds but sometimes you just have to wait for them to pass and they alway do.  Big hug for you.  It sounds like you're being very strong, well done. How about going out to buy yourself some of those drainpipe jeans that all the youngsters are wearing.
Nugs x

Fingers crossed for you Casey x

Good luck with ET Sasha x

Love to everyone else Nugs x


----------



## casey

RozLu - so so sorry about your BFN - i honestly don't know what to say except it seems so unfair   for you and your dh and ds and please take time out to look afetr yourself - thinking of you xx

Girls thank you for your all your support you wouldn't believe how its helping me get thru the days - as i said i no tested very early - i did it because when i get really down i always find it better to face my fears and have a back-up plan - so yes im testing daily and it is day 10pt and -ve   - but i haven't give up hope yet and will still go for a blood test on Friday or Saturday

thanks again - love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kone

ROZLU so sorry for you BFN i hope you are as ok as you can be thinking of you   
Casey thinking of you too hope you are hanging in there and that things change for the better by next time you test.those pee sticks are evil just call you to use them even when its too early  
JO and AJ how are you both you have been very quiet hope you are coming out the other side of the blackness and you can look forward to the future and whatever it may bring.
Hello to everyone else on this miserable monday morning(i hate mondays )
Katherine


----------



## badger b

rozlu,
sorry to hear about your bfn,thinking of you hon.best wishes for the future.hope your next treatment brings you your dream




just to let everyone know that the lovely ruth has organised ec for around 30/31 st jan,so we should fly out 29th all being well!so fingers crossed that my donor responds well to the drugs!
looking forward to it,but also not,if that makes any sense!

hope everyone is well,and good luck to all awaiting treatment

sasha,good luck in warsaw!


badger


----------



## charlotte2

Rolzu,
I am so sorry to hear your news.

  

Loves,
Charlottexxx


----------



## Jennifer

RozLu - I am so sorry to hear your news.  We all hate it when one of us gets a bfn and will all be thinking of you 
Sending hugs (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## ladyblue

Rozlu, so sorry to hear your news, I am gutted for you.  
Somehow it always seems worse around Xmas time.  
To get rid of the depression I always like to go for a punishing session down the gym (the righteous side of me) and then go and get bladdered (the wicked side of me!) 
Then because of the hangover the following day, do absolutely nothing except watch trashy daytime TV and scoff lots and lots of chocolate!  

Whatever you decide to do, take good care of yourself hun,
    

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Lisa

Rozlu xxx

just wanted to say i am so sorry to hear of your BFN   wishing your cloud away, and your dream to come true never give up on the rainbow xxx

Lisa xxx


----------



## Janny

Hi Badger - welcome back! There's going to be a real horde of us at CERAM in the New Year - hope Ruth is planning a nice relaxing Christmas....!    

I am waiting for AF (due yesterday and no sign yet) - then I am having a monitored cycle, then ICSI the next. Hopefully I'll be over and done with by the time you start at CERAM, but I am at the mercy of my hormones   I am anxiously calendar watching as I have to be able to go into the clinic around day 22 this cycle, and Christmas, New Year and Three Kings are all looming around when that might be.... Not quite sure when CERAM are open over Christmas either but there doesn't seem much point pestering Ruth until day 1 arrives... its all so complicated  

Katherine - if its any comfort, its grey and miserable here in 'sunny' Spain too   and Monday is half over already! 

Lisa - good to hear from you. How's things?  

Jan x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Casey - Thinking of you. As Lisa said she had a -tive right up until day11. I'm glad you aren't giving up hope. It's such a hard time the 2ww. Sending you lots of positive thoughts!!

Janny - AF is such a pain. When you don't want to see her she turns up and when you do want to see her she's late.Grrrrr!! I will be keeing an eye on your posts and i really hope you are able to get started very soon!

Badger - Good luck for the end of Jan. Let's hope the weather is a little better in Jan!!

Ladyblue - How you doing. Anymore virtual spa days coming up??

Kone - How are you?

Sasha - Thinking of you over in Warsaw. Wishing you loads of luck. Can't wait to hear your news.xx

Eggsey - Hope you are okay on the 2ww. When do you test?

Becca - Hope you manage to get your tests done okay.

Hi to everyone else. 

Love,

bel,xxx


----------



## RozLu

Hi everyone and thank you so much for your message and pms  

I don't know what I'd do without my FFs! Nor does DH. Who is sweet and supportive but would rather I had got something easier to deal with like flu rather than my big black cloud!!! Bless him. He is VERY glad I have you girls to talk to!!

Jan and RSMum - Very sweet of you to have worked out my testing date (nearly!!) xxx 
I now wish I had said when it was so you could have all   'ed me a BFP. Next time...

Ladyblue - you hit it on the head - gym, vino and trashy TV routine is exactly what I need. xxx Finding the motivation to go to the gym after nearly 3 weeks is a bit tricky though. There is no way I'm giving it up completely for the next 2ww as I'm sure that has just added to the black cloud...

Casey - thinking of you and hoping for a positive before Friday...  

More personals later  - thanks again to everyone

R
x


----------



## Lisa

Hi everyone

Rozelu take care hun and have your vino and trash with lots of enjoyment, I always find getting drunk and emotional helps me through my storm clouds..

badger welcome back hun xxxx

just a quick one to say hello, I have started back part time work and am not enjoying it at all still we all have to do things we dont want to now and then, I am teaching KG1, iiys not to bad handy because i can takke Charlotte with me if I need to, my maid is moving in mid january so things should be easier around the house soon.

will catch up with you at the weekend xxx

Lisa xx


----------



## cesca

Hello girls.. we are considering DE in Spain at the Ceram clinic . Could you give me some advice. Do we make an initial consultation with Ceram and try to fill out the proforma there or do we see our local consultant to help us with all that and then send it and wait for an appointment.I am a little confused (that being my normal state of mind anyway!)  I also am going to try and join in the Monday night chat with Ruth. Is it easy to get into the chat room ,having never been in a chat room before!
  Thanks for listening and I hope someone can help!        Cesca  x


----------



## RozLu

Hi girls
I have a question about stopping my drugs after my BFN.   (Oestrodial patches and progesterone pessaries). Do I just stop or do I 'come down' gradually? Can't get hold of my clinic so I'm hoping someone here can help. I'm deserate to stop but not sure if it's wise to just stop immediately.
R
x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all......just popping in to say I've missed you all and I haven't been on the site for days (seems like weeks) and I don't know what's happening re news, etc. so I'm posting now to say hi guys (thanks for your lovely PMs, ahhh) and I'll read the thread now (although workiing again tonight) and catch up with you guys after I know what's happening.  

Just glanced at the posting above me......oooh RozLu, I have been thinking about you and wondering what your news would be.  So sorry sweetheart.  I really hate this game.  I truly do.  One day, however, both you and I will say "this is the best thing that happened to us" when we have a beautiful child of our own.  Love, AJ xxx


----------



## safarigirl

hi cesca
the best is probably to email ruth at [email protected] who will help you.  I think you can do it either way, i filled out the proforma when i saw ruth, but i know you can email it to her as well, or you can go through your consultant .... but if you send ruth an email she will explain what is best for you.
i am with ceram as well, and have found it really easy to work with ruth and the clinic, they will answer all your questions, are available etc.
if i remember correctly it is quiet easy to get into the chat room ... perhaps see you there and talk some more.
wishing you lots of luck in your journey.


----------



## Janny

Welcome back AJ! 
Rozlu - just sent you a PM.
Cesca - yes it quite easy to chat. Click on CHAT on the homepage and follow the on-screen instructions. The abroadies have their own special room - its a drop down choice at the stage where you enter the chat room (although you can hop around once in). The other bit that caught me out is where to type to chat! Its a long narrow box out of sight at the bottom of the screen (below all the dialogue from everyone else). Good luck!

Must rush - dinner to cook, shopping to unpack and filth to hoover (not necessarily in that order  )
Jan x


----------



## Izzy x

Hello,
Rozlu, sorry to hear about your news. I'm afraid i tend to skip the gym and hit the wine. I also sart planning what i'm doing next and arrange some good nights out. I have not told my frineds about all this so it lets me forget it for a while (well, not entirely but somewhat). Anyway, hope you are OK.

Casey, you are still too early to test but it's hard to wait isn't it. Hope this week is passing OK. After all the excitement of the EC and ET, the 2nd week does seem to be harder doesn't it. Try suduku! I got hooked on last 2ww and i never usually like sitting still things. 

Sasha, hope things have gone well for you today. Was it EC day for you? 

Everyone else, thank you for making me feel welcome again on this thread.  You are an amazing group of people. 
I'm off to Ceram in Feb so i'll be joining all those New Yearers. Can't wait. 

Izzy x


----------



## cesca

Hi I've been trying to get into the chat room with ruth but all I get is a blank screen with a clock. Is my computer just rubbish or am I doing something wrong!!


----------



## ladyblue

Hey Rozlu,
I feel like an expert on what to do after a BFN! 
IM have always told me to stop all the medication straight away, no coming down gradually, just stop.
(This is after a blood test result, which they always insist on.)
So I think you'll be safe to stop now!  

AJ, glad to hear you're ok. I've finally booked to see your medium - Thursday is the day! I'll let you know how I get on.  

Bel, no virtual spa days so far, but today I was 'a lady who lunches'! I do like to pamper myself when I can!   

love to all,

ladyblue
   x


----------



## Roz1

Hi 

Just a quick post from me.

Rozlu - Just wanted to say sorry about your BFN  .  Am sure it will be your turn soon, although know only too well that yoiu will need time to get over this setback.  Its a horrible time of year to have bad news but I am sure you will find something nice to distract you.

AJ - Nice to hear from you again .  Often think of you.

Ladyblue - Wish I could be a lady that lunches - am lucky to get any lunch with work at the moment! 

Love to all the other abroadies - those who post and those who don't.



Roz


----------



## cesca

Hi Girls,  Thanks for the help with trying to get into the chat room. Either I am totally brain dead or my computer is sooooo rubbish ,but I still can't do it. I shall have to wait to see Ruth in person when we go to Spain !!


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi to everybody on this thread.
I don't often post here but feel I need some advise tonight.......
I had a cycle of DE ICSI with Ruth with my ET on 28th November, which makes me day 7. Only today I have noticed some spotting I think. I had cramps this afternoon and then when I went to the loo I felt a dribble and noticed a pinkish brownish discharge, (sorry TMI), which I immediately thought was bleeding. I phoned Ruth in a blind panic and she tried to reassure me it was early for my period. But I am alone in the house this evening and desperately worried. Today was really stressful and my car broke down and had a nightmare sorting it with my toddler in tow. I feel like I have ruined everything. 
This is my first ever IVF and I have no idea what to expect. Please, please has anyone else experienced this and can help. The cramps have eased off now but still a pink trace on the loo paper.

Thanks you in advance

PinkPaula xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi Everyone

PinkPaula - sorry I can't offer you any advice other than to try and not panic. I don't think anything you have done today will make any difference to your result.
I had some mild cramps on  both of my 2ww and I know some of the other ladies on here have too. I'm not sure about the bleeding but if Ruth says not to worry I would try and listen to her. Try to stay positive but I know it's hard.  

RozLu - I was  sorry to hear your result   Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else - especially Sasha in Poland!  

My news goes from bad to worse. I have got to have a D&C - I can't even manage to miscarry properly!  
On a more postive note we met our new puppy on Saturday. He is only 4 weeks so we won't actually get him until the end of January. Now we are trying to think of a name. My DH and I have already named our children but dog names are a whole new thing!  

Love to all
crusoe x


----------



## RozLu

Oh Crusoe
I am so sorry that you need the op. It is the last thing you need after what you have been thro' and when you want to move on. I know this sounds a bit mad, but a lovely friend of my sister told me when I had my D&C to look after myself and eats lots of fresh greens. I didn't, in fact quite the opposite, and I got lots of colds and stuff after. So listen to my sister's friend - look after your self REALLY well xxxx
Great news that you are getting your pup!! We may well do too after Xmas (last time we got close to getting one, we were told DS's prodding and poking was too much for a pup - we are hoping to regain status as suitable dog parents soon!!!!!) So Crusoe, name's for the pup...girl or boy?? xx

Hi PinkPaula
Sorry you are feeling stressed. At you stage the bleeding could easily be implantation bleeding, rather than anything bad. As for your stressful day, don't beat yourself up. Nothing you have done is going to effect whatever nature is up to at the moment - so hope you can relax a bit xx 

R
x


----------



## RSMUM

Pinkpaula - It MAY not be a bad sign - I HAVE read of girls getting implantation bleeding which sounds just like what you've experienced..especially around this part of the 2ww.What an absolutely   day you've had you poor thing...  

Crusoe - just wanted to say the same thing happened to me - I waited weeks for "something to happen naturally" and got into a real state about it. It was also really awful as I looked pregnant, felt sick etc.. it was a real relief when I finally had a D and C privately ( so at least nice room etc. )..please don't blame yourself...we beat ourselves up all the time..it's not anyone's " fault" and you are not " less of a woman" because your body does what it does..hang in there sweetheart - HUGE hugs your way 

Rozlu - just read your post - great mind think alike eh?! How are you doing chuck? How old is your DS byt eh way? 

AJ!!! You're back! 

Hi to everyone else

x


----------



## RozLu

Hi RSmum
He's 3 (your DD must be 5??) 
I just spotted I made it to FULL member today - question is did I qualify due to (a) 60 posts   (b) my first IVF BFN   ?
R
x


----------



## casey

Hi girls - im still testing -ve and feeling stragely calm/ resigned about it all  My main feeling is that i will have let my dh and dd down   altho dh is being very strong and supportive and said we can try again if thats what i want to do - but do I

Crusoe - so sorry to hear what you are going thru   

Pinkpaula - could well be implantation - don't panic and could luck

Does anyone know why tx abroad chat night was cancelled last night and is it on another night this week ?

caseyxxxx


----------



## RozLu

Casey
It's still too early to tell. Don't give up... xx    
R
x


----------



## casey

Thanks Rozlu - but i can feel that AF is on her way  
caseyxx


----------



## Bel

Casey,

I had AF pains about now in the 2ww, but she didn't arrive and I got a BFP. It's still too soon to know for sure, but I understand that you also know your own body. Try not to give up hope just yet. I'm still praying for you!!

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

Casey, it must be so hard for you trying to hang on when you feel so certain things aren't good.  We all expect a BFN as it is a self protecting thing.  Hope you aren't feeling too crap*y, and these few horrible waiting days will soon be over.

PinkPaula ... so sorry to hear about your worries.  I hated to hear your were on your own worrying.  Its soooo scary when you get bleeding isn't it ?  I think a bit of implantation bleeding  is normal .. I had some, as well as a tiny bit of pain.  Ruth is a real expert and will keep you reassured.  Has it stopped now ?

Crusoe, so sorry to hear about your D&C.  When is it ?  we will all be thinking of you.  PLEASE don't think of anything as your fault.  You are doing everything you can and 'though I say it ourselves' I think everyone on abroadies is competent and strong and resourceful and capable otherwise we would have given up at much earlier hurdles.  What happens in our uteruses is just luck of the draw and not our fault at all.  The drugs we take mess up our normal processes as well. Don't blame yourself .. please !  Very excited about your doggie.  What type did you say it was going to be .. a spaniel ?

RSMUM........any news for you ? Would love to know how you are getting on.  Still haven't had time to watch your DVD, as am hectic this week, but finish work on Friday and then will have all the time on the world !  Really looking forward to sitting down and watching it !

Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi lovely FFs!  It’s taken me hours to read the thread and catch up – you girls can chat!  I’m so sorry I haven’t been around – I’m filled with guilt as I see it as a very important part of my life to support and connect with you guys and I haven’t been able to do that for some days now.  (Seems like weeks).  Life has been just too busy.  Work, work, work (in both jobs it’s been unrelentless, even weekends) and then I’ve had family functions to organise – like a family Christmas dinner and party at the weekend which we only decided to throw last minute as some of my family won’t be around at Christmas!  It took 3 whole days to shop, cook, put the decs up (and yes, I felt very sad getting those decorations out this year again) and clean up!  I’ve had a headache for over a week and mouth ulcers, not to mention spots!  I’m on a detox but I must have had some poo inside me to look and feel like this!! 

DP has also BANNED me from using the PC after 8 pm as I work until about 8 (midnight at weekends sometimes) and he wants me to exercise or relax instead, so I’m obeying the wise one!

I have been thinking about all of you, especially RozLu and Casey and I’m very, very upset to hear bad news.  I thought that, in my absence, I’d come back to wonderful news and I’m so sorry I haven’t been there to support you. I’m gutted for you.  Hope you're feeling a little better RozLu. xx

Casey – there is still hope, however slim.  I understand you’re wanting to protect yourself from disappointment by testing early.  I reckon the 2ww is the worst part of it all.  You poor love.  (hugs).  Keep taking the meds and I shall pray for you for a great and surprising result for Friday.  Xx

Debs – Thanks sooooo much for the PMs and the bits in the post (I shall PM you separately).  I watched your video – you are a star, you’re brave and you are beautiful (with perfect white and even teeth, meow!)  I lived it with you.  xxxx You’ve been a girl haven’t you?!  Off to a Status Quo concert, then out on the town with your mates getting bevvied?!  Good lady – get some in, as pretty soon you may find your hands full again!  How’s your lovely DD?  She’s so pretty and cute. xx

Bluebell – you are so funny!  How could anyone forget you?!  Can’t believe it’s maternity leave already for you!  Enjoy! x

Roze – Blown away by £800 at the Lister!  I also glanced at the link someone put on here to read.  Disgusting that clinics are cashing in on us abroadies.  It couldn’t be easier for them this end, could it?!  Money for old rope.  Unethical.  Are you going to change clinics? What’s happening with the cyst?  It sounds common – a bit like polyps when on meds.  Thinking of you. xxx

Cesca – lovely to find someone like myself…….I’ve tried so many times to get into the chatroom and failed!  Many times I’m working at that time but when I’m not, I find myself inside the other chatrooms not knowing how to work the keys!  Jennifer is our technical expert round here (!) and she’s fab at those kind of things!

Badger – good luck at Ceram at the end of the month.  

Liza – I bet it was a bit of a shock to find yourself back at work.  Xx

Dianne – good to see you posting here but not so good of a post, sorry to hear.  Thanks for all your PMs and support, really appreciated.  I wasn’t aware that Spain had this “law” (for want of a better word).  Technically I suppose I'm single if I'm not married yet.  I was, actually, expecting them to ask if we were married, and, with this in mind, first contacted them telling them we are engaged to be married (true).  I understand your resistance to tell lies – too right – you want to be accepted as you are, for who you are.  I would contact all the Spanish clinics though as they may have different rulings.  Good luck and keep us informed.  This journey is hard enough without blanket moral rulings.

Janny – hope AF has arrived/will arrive soon.  Didn’t realize you were doing a monitored cycle.  Good luck sweetheart. Xx

Sasha – I’m delighted to read you’re in Poland!  Yippee!  What a fantastic mother-in-law!  I shall send all my healing thoughts your way.  Here’s to a magical Christmas for you with the gift of your dreams. Xxx

Pinkpaula – so sorry to read you’re so worried and, like Bluebell, my heart went out to you to hear your were in the house all by yourself.  I think on day 7, like Ruth says, it’s too early to be AF.  It’s far more likely to be implantation bleeding if anything.  Hang in there and we’re right behind you. X

Dawn – all the very best for February!  xx

Eggsey – wow!  Fantastic embie grades.  Little babes all snug and sound now and remember, those patches have double doses of relaxant in them!  Xx

Safarigirl – how young IS your donor?!  Your post made me laugh!  Xxx

Twirls/Izzy – welcome back.  I’ve been thinking of you lots.  Good luck at Ceram in 2006!  Xxx

Charlotte!  Twins!  That’s brilliant news.  You and DP must be over the moon!  Yes, what do they put in the water at Ceram? Xxx

Crusoe – so very sorry you’re having a poo time after your loss.  It never rains.  Sorry to hear how insensitive your clinic was with your blood tests.  When will the D & C be?  Thinking of you.  A puppy will be such a joy.  (I really miss my dog, he was so funny and made me so happy.)  Glad to hear your workload has been reduced.  You’ve been so brave – I want to give you a massive hug. Xx  My friend was also very insensitive after I lost the pregnancy in March (weak positive).  She said “oh, I’m so sorry AJ.  How many weeks pregnant were you?”  When I explained it was a weak positive and I’d spent nearly 2 weeks thinking I was pregnant but not knowing whether it would continue, she replied “ah well, it wasn’t a real baby, never mind” and promptly changed the bloody subject back to her!!  Yep, you read that right!  She is still someone I chat to, etc. but I woke up that day to what the friendship was about and what she is and isn’t capable of – she’s got no emotional intelligence most of the time, she’s shallow and has lived a very sheltered life.  At the time it was the most hurtful thing I think anyone had ever said to me.  To make it worse, she hadn’t even realised how upset I was or how insensitive she’d been.  I think that most of us don’t know what to say at times like these and even just saying “I don’t know what to say” often helps.  Hope you’re getting support Crusoe and thinkiing of you. Xx

Ladyblue – I saw the posting re Hydrosalpina.  My clinic here (Hammersmith) were worried that I might have this but there’s nothing to suggest I might now.  The Hammersmith had originally suggested tying my tubes to seal off the leak.  I thought I’d better mention this to the IM but they’d never heard of anything like this before!  Perhaps you should look into this further? I know it’s awful when you’ve had BFNs and want to get on with the next cycle as soon as possible and then someone comes along and puts a possible hiccup in the way.  Sorry if this isn’t good news for you to hear.  I am a bit concerned that the IM hadn’t heard of it. Xx  Glad you’re seeing the clairvoyant.  I went there last week and he was amazing. Good luck and let me know what he says. Wishing you all the very best Ladyblue. Xxx

To all my other FFs – love to you all and catch you soon. AJ xx

Ps always wondered what the bubbles were!


----------



## Janny

Blimey AJ!   Welcome back - and on your usual caring form too. Sorry to hear that you are overworked and run down - but great that DP is putting his foot down! Do as you are told woman   (unlikely to be a woman who is 'told' me thinks!) Although actually  I think we are in the 'friends and leisure' category and should be alllowed after the watershed   

Jan x


----------



## Womb with a View

Absolutely Janny!  Friends and Leisure!  

DP's ruling won't last long.......you're right, I'm not a woman who can be told!  Think he's got a point though and am taking foot off the gas. xxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Thank you so much to everyone's kind and positive words. 
The bleeding, was in hindsight, more of a spot really and didnt last long, infact by the time I went bed there was a trace and today nothing at all. The pains have gone too but still feel a little tender. I just panicked. I've not had any treatment before so really unsure what to expect or what is "normal". Had no symptoms or anything with my little girl. 
I am going to phone Ruth again in a minute to tell her too. 
It's nice to feel that there are people here that can support you and advise, especially when you don't want to panick friends or family into heart failure!! 
Thanks again

Pinkpaula xx


----------



## Janny

Thanks for updating us pinkpaula - great to hear that you are feeling better and there is no more blood. Good luck on Friday   - let us know won't you?

Jan x


----------



## crusoe

AJ 

You are quite amazing - all those personal messages and so much support for everyone. I for one am very grateful.
I have been feeling run down and spotty too. I can't wait to get back on my HRT - (never thought I'd hear myself say that!) Your DP is right you must try and relax and take good care of yourself, it is the most important thing we can do to prepare for future treatment and your FET in January is not far away at all.

Not sure when the D&C will be - I have an appointment with a consultant on Saturday morning. We are going private for this, I refuse to be mucked around by the NHS again. I'm resigned to the D&C now and just want it done - a sort of spring clean to prepare me for the next round of treatment.

Love to all
crusoe
x


----------



## Izzy x

Casey...can you just let me know if you got the message...my computor just went blinky blink.
Izzy x


----------



## casey

thanx Izzy - ive sent you a message back
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## badger b

Hi AJ,
glad to see you back,was hoping you were ok 

just spoke to my hospital regarding cost of drugs,and they are charging us £159 for drugs,£65 for a scan,(think i need 2) and £20.00 for a blood test.All of which totally suprised me,i was expecting £500 plus!
Looking at other abroadies drug prices,some hospitals are just taking advantage of our situation for a fast buck!


badger


----------



## Womb with a View

Nice to be welcomed back guys, thanks so much.  

 OK, I think we ought to get tough with these overpricy clinics.  If they are just "feeling their way" re supporting treatment abroad, then surely it is US who are in the driving seat seeing we know so much more about what's what regarding treatment abroad than they do, so, I'm suggesting, we should bargain with them and not just accept their fees.  Seems some of you have been smart enough to do that already.  I think there is a slight tendency to be "grateful" and co-operative with IVF clinics and that's gotta stop (I've been there).  We should let our feet do the talking but some of us are located with an abundance of clinic choice.  However, that shouldn't stop us.  I think we should treat it like a car-boot sale - bargain them down!   I bet they wouldn't know how to handle that!  If a client is brave enough to try and bargain me down to a lower fee, I often accept or at least meet them halfway as I have respect for them and try to help them but also retain a living.  I think if we decide what is a "fair and reasonable fee" then we should keep that in mind and tell THEM what we think we should pay.  Any ideas or feedback on that?  Let's set the agenda here - not them.

A militant AJ xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks Crusoe for the kind words.  You're so lovely I'd give you some bubbles but haven't worked it out yet!!!


----------



## Janny

AJ - under the person's name on the left are the words blow and burst. Click on the word blow and they get a bubble! Go on - get technical!


----------



## Lisa

the story continues!!!

Abroadies in waiting 

Sasha B Poland   
Eggsey IM Barclona  
LadyBlue IM Barcelona  
inspired ?? Madrid  

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
*Abroadie crew  
Andream, lister 
inspired spain ? donor found et Dec  
Jet Ceram , DE , awaiting donor  
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
ladyblue IM barcelona DET 13th Dec 
roze ivi Barcelona FET Late November  
Mitch1  
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
gigglygirl Serum Athens Dummy cycle Dec 
twirls IM Barcelona 
AJ London IM Barcelona  
Janny Ceram Spain 2nd go in January 
Dawnguzz Ceram Tx Feb - New donor found  
crusoe ceram  
earthe kitt Ceram  
Rozlu IVIB  
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November  
Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting appointment 
Casey IM Barcelona 
Cesca Ceram Initial Appointment January  
Pinkpaula 

AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
ANGEK IM Barcelona  
RSMUM, IM Barcelona, 
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE  
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain September ,  
hunt Ceram , DE , september 


Please let Jennifer know if there are any updates until Lisa is back after Christmas  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks Janny!  That was sooooo easy!  Blowing away......

TechHead AJ xx


----------



## Ruth

Hi guys.
Sorry about the chatroom last night. I was unable to do as dd's 5th birthday and there was no way I was getting her to bed on time!!!!
Anyone who contacts me through work this week, bear with me as I am actually off for the week, public holidays on Tuesday and Thursday and packing and then moving on Friday!!!
I am desperately hoping to get my phone line sorted out asap so I can be online for next Monday so watch this space!!!!
DD is also ill with ear infection so not much sleep for anyone last night so am feeling pretty poo.
Sorry for the me post but life is just too hectic. Roll on Christmas as yes, I am planning some quiet time off unlike this week!!!!

Love and hugs to everyone!!

Ruth


----------



## hola69

Hi Ruth,

gosh you sound busy poor you..good luck with the move and I hope your dd gets better soon..you should spoil yourself this week - if you get chance - ha ha 

Thanks for your help with my decision,Im coming to see you when youre back...hee hee 

Love and best wishes

Lesley x


----------



## bluebell

Oh Blimey Ruth ... no wonder you'd gone quiet !!  Hope it all goes well and let us know when you are settled in your new mansion.  Take it easy !

And blimey to you too AJ !!!  You post ought to be published.  It's a novel !  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease don't overdo it . Sounds like you need a big fat slobathon to purge those zits and tiredness.  Don't feel guilty about not posting. It would be awful if we started to feel obliged to post !  Your FF friends are all here for when you have had a rest.  I've been overdoing it too.  I can tell when I look in the mirror as aside from the attractive eye bags, I always seem to get a bright red beacon nose when I am tired .. Rudolf rides again !  Perhaps I can get a job at the local Santa's grotto as an on-call reindeer.  Pregnancy has also caused an increase in density and darkness of body hair for me too, (stunning !), so I wouldn't even need to hire the fur.

Lots of love to all,
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Ok - I give up - this is the 3rd time I've tried to post ..computer's going nuts - as am I - I'm off for a birthday break this weekend..can't wait..just wanted to say bye-bye for a few days..will miss you all - I'm totally addicted to this place.

Bluebell - I was in stitches reading your post! Haven't laughed so much for ages! V. funny

Aj - ta for all the lovely comments.

Casey - what can I say? Keeping everything crossed that you get a great surprise in the next few days..hang in there chuck

Eggsey and Pinkpaula - when do you test? The 2ww is hell isn't it? Crossing everything for you..

Got to go..madness trying to pack, sort out DD's stuff and deal with my crazy dogs who stole and ate a HUGE chocolate fudge cake yesterday   and are now attacking a roll of wrapping paper -  great! sigh!

Ciao ciao see you all on Monday in the chat room..

Deb xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooh, mystery Deb .... so where are you packing for ?!?!  Are you off for a nice dirty w/e somewhere ?


----------



## RSMUM

aah - Rome!! Lived there for a while - LOVE it! Well, it would be nice to get a bit of  ..will def. need to do something to counter-balance the amount of food we're planning to eat and of course..


----------



## bluebell

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!  Roma !!  Belissimo !!!

Have a FANTASTIC time .. spend loads of money, have lots of rumpy pumpy and stuff yer faces with delumptious nosh and vino.  I'll think of you languishing by the Trevi Fountain as I trudge through muddy Scottish fields.   You get more interesting the more we hear about you ......what were you doing when you lived in Rome ?

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RozLu

RSmum/Deb - have loads of fun, sounds like a great w/e!!!  ;

R
x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

No   yet but on a very positive note ET is this morning 11 am UK time. As of yesterday 8 had 8 eggs and 6 went onto fertilise. The plan is to put three back today and put three in the freezer. I've been having progesterone injections as well as opposed to the pessaries (thank god!!!) but I have to find someone to give them to me as they don't come pre-loaded. 

As for grades of the embies I'll know that later on today. My donor will have her ET at 1pm today as well. Still praying for a miracle for both of us.

On a more frivilous note, the food here is divine (the mushroom soup is to die for) and have done some shopping as well. MIL and I have walked our feet off and I think we have covered most of the city. Its been good to have her with me for company.

Will catch up with you all when I get home,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

SASHA .... I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU.

GREAT NEWS ABOUT THE EMBIES !!            Good luck with the TX.

You just enjoy your Christmas shopping now, but take it easy !!!!


Hurry back though coz we miss you !!!



Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RozLu

Sasha
Well done on the embies. Hope you ET goes well this morning!!    
R
xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Casey, Eggsey and pinkpaula wishing you all the best for the horrid 2WW.  Agree it is a nightmare.  Seems to go on foreverrrrrrrr and you start imagining all kinds of twinges and pains...(well I did ! )

Bluebell, loved your post about standing in for reindeer    

RSmum, Debs, have a wonderful time in Rome.  Excellent time to go - should imagine will not be so crowded, although I suppose there might be Xmas shoppers...

Sasha,  thinking of you and wishing you the best of luck for the transfer this morning.  Hope all goes fantastically well for you.    Lovely you have your MIL with you.  Take care.

Hi to everyone else.

Beth


----------



## Janny

Sasha - fantastic news from you! Hope all has gone brilliantly with the ET   Take it easy now - you'll be ready for a rest after all that shopping and fun!

Debs have fun in Rome!

Casey - thinking of you today. I know how traumatic the blood test can be, even when you think you are all prepared for the result. I'm still hoping for you that the peesticks might be wrong...  

Eggsey and Pinkpaula - thinking of you too  

Crusoe - hope you get some idea of timescales soon... I can't imagine how awful it must be for you at the moment. I admire your strength enormously...

Ruth - good luck with the move, hope you'll be very happy in your new home. Try and rest at some point! 

Hi Jo if you are still looking in on us. I think about you often and hope that you are OK... 

Bluebell you reindeer email made me laugh so much that DH made me read it out - and it made him laugh too... Although I think he's slightly scared now of me growing fur when we get a BFP!   

And HELLO to everyone else too  

Jan x


----------



## casey

Thank you girls fo all your wonderful support - ive really needed it this week - im not looking forward to the blood test at all - and ive postponed it till sat as im on a training course on friday - ive decided that ill try and carry on as normal even tho im 99% sure of the result - just that tears keep catching me unaware - kids clothes section ASDA is a good example - oh well roll on the weekend   

Debs - have a wonderful time in Rome - i also used to live in italy and love that city esp the men   i 

Sasha - im sooo pleased and excited for you     - good luck with your ET - thinking of you xxx

Bluebell - you are hysterical - your post is the only thing to make me laugh all week    

Hi lesley - welcome aboard !!!

Ruth - hope things have calmed down for you and that dd is feeling better - its so hard when they're ill - you just want to swap places  

Hi to evryone else - will do personals later on 
bye for now - caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Casey .... I felt really touched that I made you laugh    Wish I could give you a big fat hug too !  You have great willpower postponing the blood test.  Will be thinking about you loads.
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Just got back from ET.I have all 3 embies safely on board (2 grade 1's and 1 grade 2). Of the remaining 3, one did not develop and two are fragmented so we are not sure if they can be frozen. However,  I am delighted with three that I have and hope that at least one snuggles in for the long haul.

Casey, sending you a big  

Jo, I am always around if ever you fancy company. Please let me know.

 to everyone or Dzien dobre (as they say in Poland!)

Sasha xxx


----------



## Janny

Congratulations Sasha!   Wishing you a calm 2ww (impossible I know!)

Jan x


----------



## Iain

Fantastic news Sasha! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!!

Iain
x


----------



## bluebell

Dzien dobre !
Great news Sasha !!!!
3 eh ?  triplets ??!!!!!??  
Well done and enjoy the rest of your stay.
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Fab, fab, fab news Sasha!!!! 

Nearly in tears at mo as have just heard my move is more like a supposed move as they now don't know when I will get keys, maybe as late as 6pm on Friday which isn't much help when moving with a 5 year old so everything on hold AND it's a public holiday tomorrow!! And I am back at work Monday so doesn't leave alot of time to get sorted. ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
How pitiful am I, after all you guys go through. I guess I am just so tired at the moment and want to feel settled in my new home 
I promise to me more like me soon!!!

Ruth


----------



## Janny

Oh Ruth how horrible! Your house must be all packed up in boxes by now... Shut the door on it all and go out for the whole day tomorrow - join the Spanish in celebrating the 'Day of Immaculate Conception'. I think of it as a special day set aside for all of us IVF girls and the people who help us!    

Hope Em is feeling better and you can somehow enjoy your day off -

Jan x


----------



## Lobs

Great news sasha . I'm sooooo pleased for you. Take care of yourself & best of luck on your 2ww.

Love Lobs
x


----------



## Jennifer

Sasha - Glad you are having a great time with your MIL - Mushroom soup sounds yummy and has made me hungry now   6 fertilised is great - I shall be keeping an eye on the boards for any news 

Ruth - Sorry to hear that things are not going well with the move - its soooooooooo stressful - will keep fingers crossed that it all works out soon 

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all nearly ready for Xmas and not too stressed


----------



## chrissier

Sasha, great news that everything has gone so well for you over there.  All the very best for your 2 ww and have a good journey back tomorrow!!

Ruth all the best for your move.  Hope it all gets sorted out and goes smoothly in the end.  Not a nice time of year to be moving!

Love Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Bel

Sasha,

Wonderful news!! Thinking of you loads.....keep those feet up!!

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Rachel

Ruth - Huge huge hugs sweetheart. I wish there was something I could do to help after all you have done for me. I hope everything sorts itself out very soon   

Sasha - Great news on your transfer   Good luck for your 2ww. Got everything crossed for you         

Lots of love, Rachel xxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Ruth - i'm sure if we all lived in spain we'd be over there to help in some way!!!!!
so sorry - you do so much for all of us, cant bear the thought of you having a difficult time.
enjoy the public holiday and hope all goes well with the move

sasha - brilliant news ...... so many positive thoughts coming your way


----------



## Bel

Ruth,

Sorry you are having a tough time at the moment. Moving is stressful enough without people changing the plans. I really hope things get sorted for you and you are ablke to settle in for Christmas,

Love and best wishes,

Bel,x


----------



## Eggsey

Congratulations Sasha, I'm so pleased for you and really hope you get your BFP, sending you loads of  

As for me, well, I only had my embies transferred on Saturday (they were collected and fertilised on Wednesday) and my boobs are really sore, much more than they were on my two IVF's.  I've also been having lots of little pinprick twinges in my womb.  I must admit, I did get a bit excited and told my doctor in Spain, but she said it's probably just the progesterone pessaries    

This 2WW really is the absolutely longest two weeks of our lives and I so wish I had a crystal ball to see what's going to happen.  I just so want it to work this time, it's going to be a heartbreaking Christmas to get another BFN. 

Oh well, must go and make some cauliflower cheese for tea.  Hope everyone else is holding up better than me, mega hugs to you all, God bless you, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Everything I can cross for you is crossed Eggsey ... even my fallopian tubes as they don't work anyway so it doesn't matter if I cross them !  I'll be with you all the way through the evil 2WW.  Take it easy (eaiser said than done, I know !)

Ruth ..... poor you .. nghtmare.  I'd follow Janny's suggestion and have the day out somewhere nice tomorrow....after all, it is supposed to be your week off.

Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

you have such wit Bluebell!

Eggsey, all the very best for the 2ww and testing day.    

x


----------



## crusoe

Sasha and Eggsey - sending you both lots and lots of positive vibes.  

Ruth - I've moved house several times and it has always been a total nightmare but it always works out in the end. Try and take some time out for you (even if it is only for a short time) how you cope with your work load and have time to be so helpful and caring to all of us anyway is beyond me without moving house as well!
I'm sure it will all come right.  

Love to all
crusoe
x


----------



## Clara Rose

Sasha and Eggsey, best of luck to you both for the 2ww. I hope you are both getting BFPs before too long!


----------



## badger b

Sasha and Eggsey,

just wanted to send u lot of luck!            


love badger


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone, 

just wanted to wish Sasha and eggsey good luck and to say hello as Im a newby to abroadies..I have my first appointment at Ceram in January and cant wait...yippee  

Great to meet you all and thanks for the may replies,

Love and hugs

Lesley xx


----------



## ladyblue

Good Evening Ladies,

Sasha, excellent news - 3 embies on board!   
Hope they snuggle in nicely, and your 2ww flies by!   

Eggsey, still thinking of you on your 2ww. I know how it feels, analysing every little twinge! Hang in there babes, it will be over soon.   

Ruth, bless you, I really feel for you. Sounds like a nightmare!   
I agree with what others have said, try to take some time out, to get away from the madness around you - even if only for an hour or so. You probably need some time to yourself right now. 
Maybe you could do with some of our famous fairy dust, to magic all your troubles away?
Here's some coming your way!     

Casey, postponing your test to Saturday is a brave move. You are so courageous hun, I really hope it all works out for you. Still sending positive thoughts your way.   

RSMum, Ciaou bella! Enjoy your birthday weekend in beautiful Rome - you lucky, lucky thing! I'm SO envious!  

Hey Leleyjane, welcome to abroadies, glad you have decided to take the plunge, so to speak! Good luck with your appointment, I hope you soon get what you want!  

The news on my front is that IM have got back to me re my hydrosalpinx. They reckon that they have treated loads of women with and without hydros and there has been no discernable difference between the results. Therefore they see no problem. 
So I'm going ahead with the tx, hopefully within the next week or so.

TTFN,

ladyblue
   x


----------



## hola69

Hey Ladyblue,

thanks for the welcome and goodwishes.. 

Have my appointment on the 25th Jan, the day before my 15th Wedding anniversay - could be a good omen... 

Wishing you lots of love and luck, have evrything crossed for you.. 

Let me know how you go on..

Nite Nite xxx


----------



## roze

Great news, Sasha, really pleased!!!! and good luck , Eggsey, and of course , lots of love to everyone else.

roze xxx


----------



## Eggsey

Panic stations!!!

I was getting really hopeful that my treatment had worked this time after my transfer on Saturday, my boobs were getting really sore, I could hardly touch them, then, disaster!  Last night, I had the most dreadful womb pain for about an hour, needed a hot water bottle, and today my boobs hardly hurt at all.  I'm so sad as I think my babes have gone now.  Sorry to depress you all, just needed a cyber hug!

Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Eggsey,

Sending you a cyber hug! Don't panic though. I had womb pains for 5 days before test date and was sure AF was on her way. But I got a BFP. I know it's hard, but try not to get too negative, They could be good signs!!

Wishing you loads of babydust,

bel,xx


----------



## Eggsey

Thanks Bel, it's a funny old game this, isn't it? I'm only day 5 past transfer, so wasn't really expecting anything yet. I'm not due to test for another 11 days! At first I got hopeful, as day 6 past fertilisation (yesterday) is supposed to be the big implantation time and was hoping that it was signs of them implanting, but now that my boobs have stopped hurting, I'm not so sure. I just wish I could fast forward 11 days or look into a crystal ball! It's very difficult to keep up a positive attitude, but I am trying. It was just that dreaded sort of, here we go again, type of feeling. With both of my last IVF's after my boobs stopped hurting, about a week in, I just _knew_ it hadn't worked (and I was right) and so it's tough not to think the same again. Oh well, I must do some work or I'll find myself unemployed as well! Thanks so much for being there so early in the morning sending hugs, I really appreciate it, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Eggsy - dont get too despondent - remember this is a DE IVf and the signs and symptoms may be very different to your previous cycles/ I know its hard but its better to feel something and the pains could really psoitive. as for the sore boobs, as a pg sign they don't really kick in before 5-6 weeks - what we feel is the side effects of the prgesterone. Stay strong and remember this has an excellent chance of wqrking for you this time - more so than your last tx - just hang in there XXX


heres some cyber hugs     
thinking of you 
caseyxxx


----------



## Janny

big hug from me too Eggsey. Stick with it - nothing means anything, its just those nasty drugs!

Jan x


----------



## casey

Girls - just wanted to say i tested -ve again thia am - day 13 - have now given up and to be honest im all cried out   
I really wish i didn't have to go for the blood test as i feel as tho im throwing good money after bad, but dh insists on following the rules   i don't want to mess the clinic arounfd either as i may need them for my next tx, which im planning already - ive e-mailed ruth and i hope to go to Ceram next year - but i need a good break first to try and sort myself out mentally and physically - other than that im fine - quite calm considering everything but feeling very very sad   

Anyway - good luck to sasha & Eggsey - keeping everything XXXXX for you girls
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Casey, so sorry to hear that you tested negative again and felt so sad to read your news.  It doesn't look too promising for you.  I'm so sorry.  You've been through a real ordeal the last few days and stuck in there, AND carried on sending lovely wishes to others.  I think your DH is probably right with his insisting you have the blood test.  It will make things definitive for you so that you can move on with absolute certainty.

Eggsey, I had absolutely the same fluctuations in breast pain in my 2WW, from really sore to absolutely nothing.  This carried on into the early stages of pregnancy too, when I was paranoid about miscarriage because of all my bleeding.  It certainly isn't a consistent symptom to be relied upon !

Also, I'm no expert, but it would seem strange that an hour of pain would mean that the embies didn't implant, as why would the pain be for such a short time and why now ?  Surely if they didn't implant there would be no pain at all as they didn't do anything, if you see what I mean.  Surely the pain would be the sign of something happening (ie implantation).  It doesn't seem to be an exact science though and that's why the sodd*ng 2WW is so revolting    Thinking of you and don't give up hope.

Lady Blue .. reassuring news for you.  Well done !

LesleyJane ... welcome !!!!!!!!!!

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eggsey

Thanks for your lovely words Casey, I’m so very sorry to hear you’ve tested negative again today.  But if you remember, Nugs tested negative on day 13 and then her blood test on day 14 which was positive, so please don’t give up just yet.

Thanks for your hugs too Janny, fingers crossed for you in the New Year!  Thanks for reminding me the boobs are the side effects of the pessaries, gosh, I do hate this 2WW, it turns me into a raving nutter!

Thanks Bluebell for reassuring me about the boobs.  When I think about it, of course they wouldn’t hurt yet normally, as there’s not enough pregnancy hormone to make them, but oh, how I wish I had a crystal ball.  Congratulations on your BFP!  You’re right about the pain too.  My first thought, after having 48 hours of little twinges and quivering, was that it was the embies implanting – it was only my less painful boobs that made me think it wasn’t that after all.

I’m just going to have to put my positive head on and try and put it out of my mind for the next couple of weeks, or they’ll be taking me off to the funny farm!  Sending you all lots of hugs right back,       Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

I am sorry to hear of your negative Casey. But I agree you should do the blood test as well just to be absolute.
I too have been worrying about my boobs ceasing to hurt as much after some pains on day 6 and a little blood. It seems my boobs are a little less tender every day!! Today, day 11 I have pains in my tummy and feel a little funny, so convinced this is my period coming and me rejecting my precious embies.   
Has enyone else had pains and then a positive? And also has anyone else been asked to do blood test day 12, I thought it should be day 14 but Br B said test tomorrow. When could I do a home test, want this to be over now as the waiting game is no fun at all and affecting my life with my dd as well now. All I seem to do is cry lately.


----------



## chrissier

Dear All

Thought I would just add my two penneth (if that's how you spell it!!)  I'm 16 weeks pg and my boobs have hardly hurt at all throughout my pregnancy although they have grown enormous.  I wouldn't set too much store by how your boobs are feeling!!

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Eggsey

Hi PinkPaula, I think your symptoms actually sound quite positive - I'd put the little blood on day 6 down to implantation.  Lots of other ladies have said to ignore the boob thing, so I've now put that right out of my mind and am simply regarding it as a side effect to the pessaries.  About testing, I should think if they're saying you can do a blood test tomorrow, then you could also do a HPT - it will be 14 days post fertilisation so should show up.  However, I would say HPT's are not always 100% reliable, so maybe wait for the blood test result tomorrow?

I was sat in work crying   this morning, I really think it's a lot to do with all the hormones we're having through patches and pessaries.  Hang in there, you really haven't got very long to go now.  Sending you big   and lots and lots of   Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hi 2wwers! Sorry you are all having such a bad time . You _can_ test ages before the official date - Jennifer got a positive on day 9 I think. The problem is that the percentage accuracy is much reduced at this stage (if you read the First Response leaflet it tells you % accuracy according to number of days before period) so you have to be ready for a negative (which may still go on to become a BFP). The only thing you can be sure from early testing, as I understand it, is that a positive is definitely a positive.... Its a tough choice isn't it? I really feel for you all - sending you lots of  and 

Jan x


----------



## badger b

Hi PinkPaula,eggsey.

I would just like to add my personnal experience regarding 2ww.
first ivf cycle i was convinced had failed,had slight pains during first week after et,but not like af pains.then they stopped for around 5 days,then i had very,very severe af pains for 3 days solid with no let up.no sore boobs at all during 2ww just terrible af pains.after 3 days of the pains,they suddenly stopped,and nothing else!i was convinced they would start again,and it was just a matter of time before af arrived in full force!so i was totally gobsmacked to test positive!
sadly i miscarried at 9 weeks,but have learned since that you just cant say either way whats happening with your body during 2ww,those darn pesseries mess around with our hormones!


good luck to you both,thinking of you,       


love
badger x


----------



## Suey

Hi to all on the dreaded 2WW.

Just wanted to stick my oar in and agree with what's been said.  I didn't have sore boobs in the 2 week wait and still haven't had them.  I did have pains in the 2WW but I also had them on the cycles that didn't work - which really does prove that you can't read anything in to any symptoms and it really does vary from person to person - so just because you are (or are not) feeling something that someone else does experience - it doesn't mean anything!!  Hope that makes sense!! 
Loads of luck and    vibes to you all.

sueyxx


----------



## Ruth

If we're going for a boob survey, my boobs didn't hurt at all when I was waiting to test (and already had guessed it might be a positive).
Even more annoying is that I didn't get bigger boobs in pregnancy either!!!!!! Someone must have decided that they were big enough!!!!
Took all your advise and have spent the day out but not quite as relaxing as you may think as we went Xmas shopping in Gibralter!! With a 5 year old who won't go with Daddy, only Mummy, this can be very wearing!!!!!
Should get keys to new apartment at 11am tomorrow fingers crossed!!

Ruth


----------



## pinkpaula

Good luck for the move Ruth. Hopefully you will be sorted enough by Christmas to enjoy a bit of a break. You deserve it. You seem to never take a break!!

I have decided to stop poking my boobs to keep checking if they hurt yet     Probably making them sore myself. I am going to relax for the rest of the day and stay calm for my blood test tomorrow. Pains don't feel like a period coming on so much as a stretching sensation, or so I decided over lunch!! I am taking this as a good sign too and feeling fairly positive again. Up and down, up and down the last  few days. It's very draining!!


----------



## Janny

Pink Paula -   GOOD LUCK TOMORROW  

Ruth - glad its all coming together  . I bet Gibraltar was hell today - all the shopaholics in southern Spain must have been there too as their shops are shut today! You certainly know how to relax girl!    Happy house move   

Jan x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

I'm back. It  finally  this morning on the way to the airport! 

Ruth, sorry to hear about the problems that you having with moving. I hope they all sort themselves out ASAP.

Eggsey, I notice we are testing the same day. I've been thinking about the whole symptoms / no symptoms things. Its just so hard to tell what's going on. I know exactly what that feelis like but please dont' give up hope. 

To Casey, Eggsey and Pinkpaula  . The   is such a rollercoaster but I'm glad I have all of you to share it with.

As for me, well I still can't believe that the embies are really inside me. I keep thinking, did I dream it all? Or maybe they didn't leave the catherter (silly I know). Still I'm hoping that Christmas card writing and general Christmas preparations will act as a good distraction. I am surprised also that my 2ww is actually only a 12 day wait (however if it is negative I still have to carry on my medication and re-test the next day).

A big HELLO to everyone and thanks for all your lovely messages. Twins, triplets, one... I'll take whatever God gives me, but I really really really want a BFP for Christmas.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Eggsey

*CONGRATULATIONS SASHA* and welcome home! You're quite right, my 2WW is actually a 16 day wait, but I'm determined to wait right until the day they said - unless, hopefully, I start feeling sick!
*
GOOD LUCK PINKPAULA * for tomorrow - will be thinking of you and checking FF every hour looking for your result. I think it's sounding really good and I'm sending all my bestest positive vibes your way!

From a calm and serene Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

My blood test will be with my NHS doctor so wont have result until Monday, do you think a home test will work as early as day 12, I would be GUTTED to ge a -tive and cry all weekend for it then to change. DH would be so cross.


----------



## twiggy2

Hi 

Just wanted to say good luck to all you lovely girls testing over the next few days.

May all your Christmas wishes come true.

Twiggy


----------



## ladyblue

PinkPaula,

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow!   
Sending you loads of sticking vibes hun.          

As for the HPT question, I think you have to go with your gut instinct.
If it was me, I suppose I would prefer to test over the weekend, so if it was a BFN, then I would have a couple of days to myself before having to face work!
But only you will know what is best for you.

Good luck,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to wish you luck for testing Pink Paula ... I'll be checking FF regularly to see how you get on. 
Bluebell xxxxxx         
PS Sorry can't type much ...... cat on keyboard making it hard.


----------



## roze

Hi,

AF has not arrived, so no FET this side of Xmas for me - likely now to go to Barcelona mid Jan 2006, assuming cysts have gone and cycle back on track. Some pains now in this area, wonder what's going on.

I am going to try and get a GPs appointment either tomorrow or Monday to check out my cysts, as I hope the NHS can kick in and arrange a scan. May be better to rest for a month as completely shattered and need a good rest.

love to all,

roze xxx


----------



## Janny

Roze you are being very stoic - I'm really sorry nothing is going easily for you at the moment   The only good thing I suppose is that you'll have a lot of company for your 2ww in the new year. I have lost count - ran out of fingers    

Bluebell your cat is a fantastic typist - when mine gets on its just dfff bnftzssssssae u7t6r3   must have been privately educated I guess - mine is just a moggy that went through the local comp (bit like me)   

Jan x


----------



## Lisa

Good Luck Pinkpaula for testing, 

sasha fab news hun 

love to eveyone else xxx


Lisa xxx


----------



## Bel

Pinkpaula,

Wishing you loads of luck for testing!!

Sasha,

Glad everything went well. hope those embies are snuggling in!

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## casey

Pinkpaula - good luck with testing today    

Sasha - glad everything went so well in Poland    

Roze - sorry you are facing obstacles - jan will be here very soon - good luck

Well i tested again today day 14 and it was a BFN - all the blood test tomorrow will show is whether there was any impalntation at all - this has been a very difficult week and altho, i thought i was prepared for the result i now no i wasn't- i have cried buckets of tears since yesterday     please don't tell me there is hope tomorrow because that just makes it harder when that little bit of hope dies - im simply broken hearted     but i will get over this and sort my head out

thanks for all your support 
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Oh Casey I am so sorry.
You go ahead and cry those tears and vent all those emotions. I know I have built up in my head so much for my test It will need coming out somehow no matter what the result. 
There are so many people on this thread that I'm sure can give you so much comfort and support and share their experiences with you.... I just wanted to send you some hugs   and let you know you are not alone.


----------



## bluebell

Casey, I'm so so sorry.  No words can express how deeply upsetting a BFN is.  You have suffered a huge loss, and you must take all the time to grieve that you need.  Lots of love and hugs from me,    I wish there was more I could say or do to help.
Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Casey - I am so very sorry - words are never enough   Thinking of you

PinkPaula - All the best of luck for testing today - Fingers crossed for an early Xmas pressie for you 

Sasha - Welcome back   I am sorry you missed the snow in Poland but at least you saw a little bit   Take it easy and don't forget to drink pineapple juice   I am willing your embies to snuggle in as we speak


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

I got back home safely yesterday and was greated by two noisy cats.

Casey, so sorry to hear about the hard time you are going through. I really wish I could be there in person to give you a big  .

Paula, I have found that doing the dreaded pee stick in advance somehow helps to soften the blow for the final outcome, whatever that may be but you nad your dh have to decide what works best for you.

Eggsey, glad to hear you are feeling more serene. I know what you mean about  . This morning in particular I have felt the tears are never very far away. It didn't help that I had mail addressed to my dh when I arrived back yesterday. That hasn't happened in months and caught me off guard.

As for me... well I'm in a fragile state at the moment. I dipped into the Zita West book in conception last night just as a refresher and stumbled across the section on 'immonolgy issues'. Well that got me thinking as in my two previous cycles I had very good embies. I wondered whether I have an NK cell problem and whether my body was attacking the embies, not even giving them the chance to inplant. This upset me and being alone in the house didn't help. Sometimes I feel it will never happen for me. I know how complex it can be to treat immunity disorders and ready all that stuff zapped my hope. Sorry if this is hard to read, only I have no one else to share this stuff with and I know you all understand.

On a more positive note, I have never had a cycle with asprin and steriods before, so they may help. I am also going to try and make a point of looking at my embie pics everyday and praying for their development.

Desperately trying to stay postive,

Sasha x


----------



## pinkpaula

Just wanted to say that I've been totally rubbish and tested today with a First Response and it was -tive 
I cant see how my blood test can come back positive now, as if there was HGC in me it would show up, right? I amday 12 so I guess this is the end of the line for me. Feeling very down about everything


----------



## crusoe

PinkPaula

just wanted to say sorry to hear you got a negative on a home test ... but it really isn't over until you get that blood test result, there is still hope.

Thinking of you
crusoe
x


----------



## Lisa

Pink Paula xxx   sorry to hear of your result keeping things crossed for your bloods xxx

casey xxx hun I really feel for you babes, wish I could say something that would take away your hurt xxx

sasha xxx welcome back xxx


----------



## casey

Paula - so sorry that you tested -ve - i don't know whether the blood test will bring a different result but as you know ive been testing -ve all week and the girls have told me that there have been times when a pg test was -ve and a blood test showed +ve - i really really hope that this happens for you   
please don't give up and lots of us test early - whatever gets you thru 

Sasha - sorry to hear you're feeling tearful - and those evil pessaries don't help when they're messing up our emotions - stock up on your favourite food, buy a couple of good books and take it nice and easy - remember you've worked so hard to get this far and this tx has a really good chance of success - and just maybe the mail was a sign from your dh to give his support and say he's looking after you 

Eggsey glad you're feeling serene - remeber those pessaries play   mind games   

Thanks jennifer, lisa and bluebell - your words mean alot - all i need to do now is find a way to stop the tears and then i can pick myself up again  

love caseyxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Casey - I'm so sorry. I know there's now words that help. But just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and wishing your hurt away.

PinkPaula - So sorry you've tested -tive. Fingers crossed for Bloods,x

Sasha - Sorry you're feeling down. The 2ww is horrible. I know it's easier said than done, but I found it better to keep busy. I hope you are feeling better this afternoon. Sending you a big cyber hug!

Eggsey - How you doing??

Hi to all girlies. Hope you are well and looking forward to the weekend.

Take Care all,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha, so sorry you are feeling down.....please, please, please put away books about conception and read something nice.  reading thimgs like that can be so scary !  I have found that I can be in a perfectly good mood, and the nreading soemthig scary about e.g. still birth can completely freak me out.  it's our hormones.  Please be kind to yourself.  I can see how you must have been upset getting mail for your dear DH.  He would be so proud of you now.  I'm thinking of you, and him. xxxxxxxxxxxx

Casey, I wouldn't try to stop the tears .. just let them all out and take as long as it takes.  That's what our bodies desgned crying for.  It helps and we shouldn't feel we have top pull ourselves together.  You have been through a bereavement and you need to take all the time it needs. 

Pink Paula ....soooooooo sorry.  Really hoping for you that the blood test brings different news.

Lisa, how are you doing ?  Not heard much of your news.  How's little Charlotte ? 

Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Bluebell, Casey and Bel,

I will take your advice. I feel a bit better now. I think it was just the combination of coming back home yesterday (the grief seems to hit me afresh after I've been away & the hormones don't help) and the combination of reading that book and the letter. I can't beat myself up on something that I have no control over. As ever you girls (and Iain) are such an amazing source of support & encouragement. Thank you for putting up with my paranoia.

Paula, I just don't have the words. I've had a good   today and reading your post just set me off again. Its so unfair  .

love,

Sasha x


----------



## earthe kitt

Hello girls
Sorry I haven't been on baord for a while. I usually access FF at work and I was recently taken aside by the Head of IT and told that they are now moitoring individual use of the internet - before they apparantly only had the ability to assess what was being accessed, not who was accessing it without going to individual PC's.
No I'm not paranoid - I know they're watching me

My blood test came back less than 1 so that is about as Fat as a BFN gets

Thanks to everyone who contacted me folowing my BFN - I will respond to the personals quite soon

Sasha - thanks for the messages. So glad you're back with your cargo - testing must be borderline for Christmas - hoping you get the best present ever.
Keep away from those books - it's too late to start having worries on what if? Although like you, I have had niggling worries about immunology issues - perhaps we know too much

AJ - Impressive posting. Do you keep everyones details on a database?
I wanted to what you said about Christmas decs but it was around the time of my BFN. Every year when I put my decs away I just think whether my boy will still be here when I get them out next Christmas. I also felt the same when I put the summer toys away in the garden around October time.
We are so fortunate that he is now having his fourth Christmas

Dianne - Thanks for your messages. I'm sorry that you seem to be having trouble finding a clinic - I thought that sort of thing was more relaxed across Europe these days. What about lesbian couples? - do they not class them as 2 single people as well?
I hope you find somewhere soon

Janny - Thanks so much for your messages and support - I will IM soon

Casey and Pink Paula - so sorry to hear of your BFN's - I must admit that holding out hope on the blood test only adds to the pain but I would recommend going through with it - just to "sign off" the process.

Bluebell - you're bombing along -  you must be nicely rounded  by now.

My news - on the fertility front all is on hold for my boys heart surgery, we have a date, the 26th January at Great Ormond Street - just waiting for written confirmation.
He was 3 yesterday, we went to the London Eye and onto the Aquarium, then onto his favourite "restaurant" Macdonalds. I was forced to have a Big Mac meal (they should rename them "big bum meals"

Will drop in again soon - hopefuly when "they" aren't looking

Love  Jo
XXX


----------



## roze

Hi, everyone, currently trying to type with my right hand as the other is keeping a wet muddy cat off the keyboard and also from clinging on to my t shirt with his claws - another FF member with regular feline interruptions.

I am so sorry to hear about the BFN's - from experience it is a really low time , and none the better for being so close to Christmas. All I can say is that 2006 may bring better news.  I support the view that having the blood test can help closure, and also it should reveal whether there has been implantation or not if you go for the quantitative test also. The information may be useful in future treatments. 

I still have no AF so FET this year is definitely off, unless they can possibly do an ET without stimulation and with two large cysts- I have a lining of 9mm already.  Does anyone know whether this is at all possible?  Should I stop taking the synarel now?  UCH thought that IVIB would ask for blood tests to see whats' happening, and that they may be able to do it still, but IVIB have not come back to at all in the last 4 days- I know there have been 2 spanish holiday days but still, a promise is a promise....

H XDS ( my cat just typed that - a feline ' hello' perhaps)

any advice appreciated.

Love and best wishes to all

roze  xxx


----------



## Eggsey

Casey, I’m so very sorry to read your news.  I wish I could think of something to say to make you feel better, but all I can say is that I do understand how you’re feeling and am sending you mega, huge, cyber hugs    

Oh Sasha, I’m so very sorry to hear you’re feeling down, huge, mega cyber hugs coming your way too    

PinkPaula – what can I say?  I’m so very sorry to read your news too, I really thought you were going to get a BFP.  Am sending you mega cyber hugs too    

Hi Jo, I just wanted to send you every best wish for your son’s operation.  My nephew had severe heart problems and only lived to 20 months despite 3 open heart surgeries, so I can honestly say I do understand what a rollercoaster it is having a sick child.  I’m so pleased he’s here to share his fourth Christmas with you and I hope you have the best one yet!

As for me, well, I’m sticking to my mantra “I AM pregnant, I AM pregnant, I AM pregnant”!  I haven’t had another twinge since Wednesday evening, which I’m taking as a good sign that my babies are now firmly embedded and growing nicely.  I talk to them every day (Peter and Maria) and pray to God that I will have healthy babies.  I even worked out that they’re due to be born on my mum’s birthday – how cool is that?  I know, I know, just a little bit nutty, but honestly, it helps!  No more tears at work today!  I'm having acupuncture tomorrow morning and will be even more "zen like" afterwards

Must dash, but just want to say a big “hi” to everyone here, you’ve all been such lifesavers through this experience, I don’t know how I’d cope without you all.  Have a fab weekend!  Sending you all loads and loads of   God bless you all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Jo - really good to hear from you. Your thoughts about Christmas and summer toys really moved me - its hard to know what to say, but I really hope that the new year brings you luck in everything that matters most  . I hope that you'll be able to find a way around the internet police and keep us posted. We will be here whenever you need us...  

Pinkpaula and Casey - thinking of you. I know how you are hurting  

Crusoe - hope you are getting lots of support and looking after yourself  

Eggsey and Sasha - wishing very hard for BFPs for you both     

Roze - hope you get some answers very soon...  H XDS from my 4 (!)  

Big HELLO to everyone else x

Jan x


----------



## ladyblue

Casey, so sorry to hear your news.
Thinking of you and sending you a great big hug  

Pinkpaula,   for you too. Tho still have fingers crossed for your blood test on day 14.   

Sasha, sorry to hear you are feeling down. Hope you soon feel stronger, and sending you some magical fairy dust, to help you on your way!   

Roze, Sorry to hear AF hasn't bothered to show up - she is so fickle!  
Sorry I can't answer your question, 'tho 9mm sounds good to me! Hope IVIB get back to you soon - with good news!

Earthekitt, you poor thing, you certainly have been through the mill lately.  
Hope everything goes well for your son's operation - will mark 26th Jan in my diary and send loads of positive thoughts his way.      

Eggsey, great to hear you have a great PMA (positive mental attitude) Keep it going hun, and wishing you loads of luck for your test date.   

The news from me is that IM phoned today - EC will be on Sunday, and ET will be on Tuesday 13th December (midday)
So I'm off to book flights, hotel etc! Wish me luck girls!  

love

ladyblue
   x


----------



## hola69

Hi Ladyblue,

wishing you lots of luck and love for the 13th..thinking of you xx


----------



## hola69

Hi Casey and pink paula,

just wanted to send you a both a huge hug    and sorry you got BFN...thinking of you both,

Love and hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Logged on before dashing off to work just to find out how things are for Casey and PinkPaula.  

Casey - I am so very sorry sweetheart.  It sucks.  Crying is a good thing.  Beat the crap out of a bottle of wine if you have to.  So disappointed for you. xxxx Thinking of you.

PinkPaula - so very sorry.  Words are never enough to convey sympathies and to comfort you.  I do agree that you should wait for the bloods.  Take care of yourself over the next few days.  xxx

Sasha, aspirin and steriods are a good combination - seen many positive results with those and yes, PUT THAT DAMNED BOOK AWAY!   xx

Lovely to see you posting again EartheKit xxx  So sad to read your posting re Christmas and your thoughts about your son.  A big hug to you.  Hope you're healing. x

RozLu - hope you're doing ok little one.  x

I'll be back......Hasta-la-vista!  xxx (tonight actually!)  AJ xx


----------



## Janny

Ladyblue - WOW! fantastic news - you will be busy today getting everything organised. Lots of   and   

Will that make your test date Christmas day?!  

Jan x


----------



## casey

Girls - please help!!!!!!!!!!
got my blood result and it was avery low +ve at 12.5 - what now  
has anyone of you been in this position - what did you do and happened in the end - ive never been in this position and its completely thrown me.
Ive e-mailed IM for advice 
thanks 
caseyxxx


----------



## hola69

Hi Casey,

oh my god you might be? Have you done another test since?? Have the clinic got back to you yet Im hoping for you hun and crossing everything for you      

Love and hugs Lesley xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

I had blood test today - 15 days post et - i can't get in touch with anyone at IM 
and CARE just said contact clinic in Spain - you might need another test done  
she wasn't very encouraging and i think it might be a bio-chem pg 
ive followed advice for positive test and put 2 patches on -  
help else anyone there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Casey, have sent you IM

Ruth


----------



## badger b

Casey,
i can only echo what holly and everyone else says,make sure you get another blood test asap.fingers crossed it doubles,good luck hon,thinking of you.       


badger

x


----------



## Eggsey

Ladyblue! Am sending you loads and loads of  - hope you have a fab trip! Say hello to the sunshine for me, I miss it now I'm home!

Casey, a  is a  so double up on patches and pessaries and hang in there my girl! Get yourself to the clinic at 9am on Monday and have another blood test done, but for now - *YOU'RE PREGNANT*! So, keep than mantra going "I AM pregnant, I AM pregnant, I AM pregnant!" I want you to visualise your embryos growing and developing, go to www.visembryo.com and you'll be able to see exactly what stage they're at. Don't give up till the fat lady sings, and I ain't heard her yet!

Had a wonderful acupuncture session this morning, my wonderful chappie lit small cone thingys on me - smelled just like pot - but sooooooooo relaxing. I really am now totally chilled!

Big love and hugs to you all, God bless us all mightily this weekend with lots and lots of fabulous embie growth! Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## badger b

eggsey,

ok i might be a bit thick here,but what are the patches for?!ive only done standatd ivf in the past and only used pessaries during 2ww?


badger

x


----------



## Eggsey

Hi Badger,

The clinic gave us progesterone patches to stick on our bums from day one of our period after we stopped the contraceptive pill.  It helped to build up the womb lining to prepare it for our precious cargo.  Our instructions are that if we get a BFP we have to double up on patches and pessaries for 70 days after, to help support the pregnancy and avoid a miscarriage.

Hope this helps!  Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## badger b

thanks eggsey!

my clinic here just use pessaries,never heard of it before!ta for the info.


badger


----------



## RozLu

Casey     I have been thinking of you all week and I will especially be thinking of you when you have your 2nd blood test xxxx

Jo - I am so sorry to hear your result. It must be so very very hard for you and all emotions are so heightened by Christmas too. I want to wish you a very special Xmas with your special DS. And when the time is right for you to focus on babies again, I hope you have all the success you deserve. Take care of yourself  

PinkPaula - I have my fingers crossed for your blood test xx

Ladyblue - hey that's great news. Good luck for Sunday and next week!!!

Roze - sorry to hear you are still in limbo. It must be stressful not to hear from IVIB. Hope you can move forward with the tx soon xx

AJ - thank you for thinking about me xxx

I have been lying low (in all ways) this week. I think I had a delayed reaction to my BFN and those evil drugs. It's going to take a while for me to face the next tx. And I keep thinking about whether I have really given up on my own eggs...    oh dear...

Anyway, what we all need here is some lovely BFP news!! (Funnily I have found myself reading the buns thread to actually cheer myself up...!! )

Lots of hugs to Sasha, Eggsey and the 2ww-ers    

Happy Christmas Preparations to everyone  

R
x


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Casey, that's good news and I know you've been thrown by it as you were certain there was no hope.  I'm sure what Ruth has IMed you about will have made things much clearer for you.  I'll just give you my experience - I was certain I wasn't pregnant as I'd had a bleed and period pains and stupidly hit the bottle, etc.  When I went for the blood test, which I wasn't going to have, I was overwhelmed to find I was pregnant but with a "weak positive".  I never asked what the reading was as I was shocked and didn't know what to ask or do.  What I did do was go to bed, to rest.  Unfortunately for me, and probably because they were my own eggs (46 years old!) the pregnancy didn't continue.  However, they do regard this as a pregnancy and the Hammersmith explained to me that it was probably due to late implantation that the reading was on the low side.  You could have had late implantation and the hcg levels may rise.  I shall pray and pray for you and your little one.  As Eggsey said, visualise your growing baby inside you and repeat "I am pregnant" or "I'm carrying our baby" or some such thing that feels right for you.  Your body is eavesdropping on your every thought.  Such a good idea Eggsey and I hope you're holding up under the 2ww.  Love to you both.  xx

Just going back to look at the postings I've missed.  I've been a naughty lady and broken the curfew on using the PC after 8pm!  

  AJ xx


----------



## casey

thanks holly, aj, lesley, badger and eggsey - got my second blood test tomorrow at 10.45 am - send lots of     - i could really do with it !

Thank you ruth for your good advice - felt so much calmer after speaking to you !

bye for now
caseyxxx


----------



## Janny

Casey -         

lots of luck - I've been worrying about you and will be hoping very hard for good news tomorrow

Jan x


----------



## roze

Also best of luck, Casey!!!

I have been trying to access the chatroom in advance of Monday evening- Ive never been in it  so this will be my first time- however I can' t seem to access it as there is a little box with an x in it.  Am I doing something wrong?

love 


roze xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Roze - Post in Technical Support and I am sure Tony will get back to you about the chatroom   Shame to miss out - we have a good laugh on monday nights


----------



## Jennifer

ps - Casey - Glad you are feeling better hun, good luck tomorrow


----------



## Newday

Casey

just want to wish you good luck for tomorrow fingers crossed         

Love Dawn


----------



## pinkpaula

Good luck for tomorrow. I am wishing so hard that things will turn out well and that this is your time.


----------



## Janny

Good luck tomorrow with your test result too pinkpaula       .... still hoping for good news for you. 

Jan x


----------



## Bel

Casey,

OMG!!! Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and praying hard!!

Love and luck,

Bel,xx


----------



## Clara Rose

Casey and PinkPaula, best of luck with your blood tests tomorrow.  

Clara x


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Casey - like everybody else I just wanted to wish you well for your 2nd blood rest tomorrow.

I finally feel like things are starting to move forward for me again. I saw a private consultant yesterday who is going to do a D&C for me this week (not sure quite when yet) at last I will be able to put the last few horrible weeks behind me and start looking forward again. Bit worried about general anesthetic tho!
We have spent the whole w/e cleaning our house from top to bottom - it looks great now and it's amazing how good a clean and tidy house makes you feel. All I need is a good old spring clean myself - which the doctor has promised he will do and I'll be ready to move on. Hopefully then I will have a few weeks without needing an internal examination or a probe shoved up me !!

Love to all 
crusoe
x


----------



## Sasha B

Casey, saying a prayer for you tomorrow. I so hope that you get some good news.

Rozlu, so glad to hear from you. You sound so strong. We are all here for you.

AJ, you're amazing. Thanks so much for sharing your expereince.

Today has been a funny old day. Flew out of bed at 6:05 to see flames licking the roofs over St Albans where I live (I have never heard such a loud bang in my life!). I then spent the day indoors because I have felt extremely tired the last two days (anyone else had this on the 2ww?) and because a thick smog was covering the city and was so bad I decided not to risk it even go out for a short walk. I suppose all of this has been a big distraction but my thoughts are never far from my embies (I've got their pics up on the dresser). 

Hope everyone is well & has had a good weekend.

Sasha xxx


----------



## ladyblue

Casey, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow - I hope it is good news!      

Pinkpaula, do you test tomorrow too? Good luck to you too, and here's some more fairydust for you.  

Crusoe, a tidy house means a tidy mind, so they say! Hopefully your spring clean has helped with focussing on the future!
Hope your D&C goes well, I'll be thinking of you.  

Rozlu, I think taking time out to re-assess and evaluate is a great idea. Get out to a few Xmas parties and let your hair down for a while.  

AJ, you are a wicked thing, breaking your curfew - but good on ya, it's great to hear from you!  

Eggsey, wow - flames over the rooftops, very dramatic! You do right staying away from the smoke, gotta think of those embies now!  Love your PMA, keep it going girl!    
Oh, and thanks for your good wishes re tx!

Also thanks to Lesleyjane and Janny! My test date won't be Xmas Day, thankfully, but will be on the 27th. 
I wonder if I'll be able to stay away from those pee sticks though?!  

Have booked flights and Hotel, we fly tomorrow afternoon-yippee!

love

ladyblue
    x


----------



## badger b

Casey,

good luck with the 2nd blood test tomorrow!


ladyblue,goes it all goes well in spain,that will be me soon,gulp!

hope everyone else is ok today


love
badger


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

gosh Im hungover to pieces today - had my girly xmas do last nite and had a right old giggle just what I needed 

Ladyblue just want to wish you loads of luck hun..will be thinking of you lots and let us know as soon as you are back..Ill be around on the 27th if you nned some company  .

Casy and Pinkpaula let me know how you get on tomorrow am thinking of you - bet you cant sleep tonight?? Lots of fairydust coming your way     


Hope youre feeling ok Rozl, if you need a chat let me know..thinking of you and lots of hugs 

Sasha good luck and keep yourself tucked up..

If Ive missed anyone out sorry but my brain is fuddled today..

Am off for my MRI scan tomorrow - GROAN! Wish me luck..not looking forward to being entombed - ha ha! My DH said its not the lump in your head they are going to be looking at but after all I consumed last night swishing around my body Ill probably light up like a xmas tress - hee hee..   

Love to you all,

Lesley


----------



## earthe kitt

Good morning everyone
Got in early to avoid the thought police - I'm posting in my own time

Ladyblue - good luck for et tomorrow - looks like you'll be testing over Christmas

Sasha - hope all is well with you. Had to work yesterday following the bang and open up a reception centre at the Arena for refugees from Hemel - fortunately no one turned up so we were stood down at lunchtime.
I have never heard so many car alarms going off at once

Roze - thanks for your ost - you seem pretty clued up on the immune stuff - I may have to IM you for some more info - hope you don't mind?

Rozlu - I know how hard it is to pick yourself up after these things - It is just the thought of all that traipsing around, organising things again - does my head in.
Casey - sorry things are a bit up in the air for you - hope yu get a good result today
Pink Paula - here's hoping you get some good news as well.

Best wishes to all

Jo


----------



## Eggsey

Sending positive vibes and lots and lots of                   to PinkPaula and Casey - I have everything crossed for you, so let me know soon!

Love and hugs to everyone else, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nugs

Hi Casey sorry I haven't posted earlier to say I'm sorry to hear what you have had to go through and hope today brings your a higher HCG reading.  It's torturous not knowing whether to be happy or sad isn't it.  My initial reading was 64 then rose to 132 two days later so all was well but I do sympathise with what you have had to go through.  Good luck, I'm thinking about you  

PinkPaula good luck to you too!  

Love to everyone Nugs x


----------



## bluebell

Morning everyone,

Casey and Pink Paula .. good luck for today.  Casey, I saw that you were testing at 10.45am, so I have been thinking of you and sending you extra strong positive vibes since then, which is only 10 mins ago.  Really hoping it goes well for you both today.

Lesley Jane ... I'm dead envious of the drinking session. I want one !!  I must have missed something about the MRI.  What is it for ?  You are obviously being very brave, whatever it is.

BadgerB, not not long for you now either until you are in the lovely Spanish winter sun !

Sasha, it must have been wierd with thesmoke cloud.  My brother and his wife in Tring thuoght their house was falling down when it woke them up ! .. and they are 10 miles away from Hemel.  So lovely to talk to you the other day.  Thinking of you loads.

Crusoe, you have been so patient.  Great to hear about your house purge .. fancy doing mine too ?!!?  Great analogy too about spring cleaning yourself too.  It is always so good to throw away the shackles of IVF / ET etc and feel free again.  Hope you can make the most of it over Christmas.

Rozlu, Sorry to hear you are still feeling low.  It's like falling off a horse over and over again isn't it, and then not only having to get back on the horse, but sometimes having to find another horse as the last one isn't the right one any more, when all you want to do is curl up in a ball and forget about it all.  In fact it's just like that but a billion times worse. I think you probably still need more time before you even begin to think about the next cycle.  I certainly needed decent breaks btween my 5 cycles, bith mentallly and physically. 

AJ, Dawn, Janny ... any news for you ? 

Eggsey, how are you coping ?... pretty well it sounds. 

Well, the sun is shining, the sky is blue, there is snow on the hills and I am going to go for a walk and think positive thoughts for Casey, PinkPaula and 2WWers.

Love, Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hi Bluebell - I too have been hovering around the computer waiting for news.... really hoping its good news girls     Got to go out now - final bits of Christmas shopping to do (I hope!). No lovely snowy hills for me - just the delights of Gibraltar!

Bit of news from me - AF arrived yesterday. So I'm on my cycle before ICSI now (that's if all's OK when Dr B checks me out)! Back to counting the days....  So all being well I'll be starting at CERAM around 10th Jan. Who else is there then? Is it Safari Girl ad Badger?

Lots of   to Sasha and Eggsey 

Jan x


----------



## bluebell

That's great news Janny !!!  Very excitied for you !!
Bluebellxxxxxxx


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone some of you will rmember me as a previous abroadie. I ended up having treatment in the UK but had a mc and have just had a negative from FET so we will be off to Marbella in 2006. Gald to see the thread so active hello especillay to Bluebell, Sasha, Jennifer, Lisa and Bel   
love to all
andrea


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Casey and Pinkpaula,  thinking of you and wishing you both wonderful news.

Beth


----------



## Bel

Hi Andrea,

So sorry to hear about your bfn. But good news that you will finally get to meet Ruth. I remember in May this year you were thinking about the CERAM, then ended up having ED in this country. I know that you then had to have loads of tests. Hopefully now all will be okay for your trip to Spain. I wish you loads and loads of luck Andrea.

We'll be thinking of you, please let us know all the details, then we'll be able to send you positive vibes through the e-mail!!

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## badger b

hi andrea!

good luck in marbella,im there next year too!fingers crossed for some lovely bfps,!!   

janny,
im there hopefully 29th jan,et is to be 30th or 31st if all goes to plan with donor!good luck you will be testing before me.

can i just everyone a question about booking flights?
im a bit unsure as to whether book the flights and accomodation well in advance or leave it untill we hear how donor is responding to stimms,incase it gets cancelled.whats everyone else done regarding this?



love to all


badger


----------



## Andream

Bel so happy you got a BFP      
andrea


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
well my beta level has risen slightly from 12.5 - 16.3 - not very good as it should have doubled - ive now got to have another blood test done on thurs/fri - so my 2ww is now a 3ww 

At least it looks as tho my little embie is fighting to stay with us but i am very worried about the chances that this could be m/c or ectopic - i suppose all i acn do is wait to find out more

thanks for your support
caseyxxx

ps - Pink paula - fingers XXXX for you today

Sasha and eggsey - hope you are both well and those embies atr snuggling in    to you both 

cant do any more personals - cant concentrate XXXXXX


----------



## Jennifer

Hey Andrea - Good to hear from you too   I often wonder how you are getting on   Are you on your 2ww now ? (just noticed your sig)               

Hang in there Caseys embie


----------



## Eggsey

Hi Casey, sorry the news isn't more definitive, but hang in there!  Sending you loads and loads of positive vibes and tons and tons of  

C'mon PinkPaula, can't wait to hear your news!

Hugs to all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

I cant find out my blood rsult till tomorrow now, as stroppy doctors receptionist sais nothing come through today. I am in bits now          
I did another first response this morning and a negative so I reckon it's all over for me. I'm gutted. Went christmas shopping to try to cheer myself up and somehow have managed to lose my daughter favourite teddy, (that she can't sleep without). So instead of a fun day I was sat on the floor of the shopping centre crying over a teddy. 
Will post tomorrow if i get a result.


----------



## Jennifer

Oh PP - I am so sorry that today has been so awful.  I can't believe your doctors receptionist was stroppy with you - have people no compassion   I will keep my fingers crossed that the beta gives a good result


----------



## casey

Paula - don't give up hope - I'm praying that your blood test tomorrow brings you good news    

Ive just rang my GP and requested a referral for an NHS vag U/S scan to check for an ectopic if next blood test shows another abnormally slow rise - if the test goes down then i'll cancel it - i feel that this would be better than leaving it chance

fingers XXXXX
caseyxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

PinkPaula - So sorry you have to wait till tomorrow for the result. Some people have no compassion at all. I really think that they should think about doing another job. The amount of people I have come across that are unbelievably abrupt and sometimes bloomin horrible in the journey we have had with Infertility. Try to stay positive until your results tomorrow and we will all be praying for you!!

Casey - At least the result has gone in the right direction. It's just unfortunate that you have to wait till later in the week for an answer. I think it's a real good idea about the scan. it's better to be safe than sorry. Wishing you loads of luck and positive thoughts.....

Andrea - thank you and good to hear from you again!

Love to you all,

Bel,xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Casey - sorry you're still in limbo - hope it is soon sorted for you

Oh Pink Paula - so sorry you're having a bl***y awful day - I really felt for you with the teddy - that really is the end of the world.
There should be a special place in hell reserved for NHS receptionists
Hoping tomorrow brings good news for you then you may laugh at this today

Welcome back AndreaM. Hoping 200d is a good year for you

Jo  XX


----------



## Eggsey

Ditto Jo!

I've just rang to get my blood test appointment with my GP, which is supposed to be next Monday, and they can't even fit me in until Tuesday morning!  Then, it'll take at least 3 days to get the result and "you can only phone between 4pm and 6pm" to get it!  Talk about making it difficult for us, as if our nerves aren't already shot to pieces!  I've emailed IM to ask if they think I should do a HPT on the Monday, just in case it is positive and I need to double up on patches and pessaries.

I don't know, where do they get these women from  Keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow PP, hugs to all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

PinkPaula and Eggsey I am so sorry you are being treated so terribly by the NHS. They just always seem to rigid and inflexible with their rules. I am seriously thinking of writing a book for NHS staff on how NOT to treat people. They really do need some lessons in general courtesy and sensitivity. 
I am sending you both lots and lots of  postitive vibes      

Casey - what a horrible time for you. I hope those levels carry on rising and you get some news soon.       

All my bad mouthing the NHS is now going to extend to Private health care too - I have been waiting all day for a promised phone call with the date for my D&C by 4.30 no call so I rang them only to find the secretary had gone home for the day. I'm fuming!!! Another day of bl**dy waiting to add to the days and days and days and days and days and days and days I have already waited!!!

Love to all
crusoe xxx


----------



## roze

Casey.

Is there no chance you could get a private test which gives you the result the same day. ? You dont need this stress right now and three days is a long time to wait for the result. I second the advice about getting any pains etc checked out immediately. 

Fortunately my GP's surgery is staffed by people who are a lot more sensitive and better trained in customer service  than what I gather from elsewhere. I could however tell a few horror stories about the Royal Free a +e and also the receptionists at my local EPU. I will leave that for another time....

lots of love, and hope to see some of you in the chat room later 



roze


----------



## pinkpaula

my HCG test result came in today, less than 1                                        
Feel about a cr*py as I could possibly be today. Never had a chance. 

Little girl was very teary without teddy too at bedtime, and Birthdays have dicontinued the Hip N Hop range so what to do now on all fronts??


----------



## safarigirl

big hugs to you pinkpaula    Take care of yourself and sending you lots of love


----------



## bluebell

Oh, Pink Paula.  I was in tears when I read your post about your BFN and the shopping centre and the teddy.  I am so so sorry for you.  I wish there was something I could do.

Casey ... such a nightmare when you thought you had an answer.  Hope you get some clear news soon.

Andrea ... so sorry too about your BFN, but so pleased you have plans already for Ceram.  Really really nice to hear from you. Hope you will be posting more again now.  We've missed you.

Love to everyone else.

Bluebellxxxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Hi Everyone,

1st chance Ive had to get on the computer today..

Casey..poor you the waiting would drive me nuts...am keeping everything crossed for you 

PinkPaula/Eggsey - sorry to hear of youre awful day - sending you lots of love and hugs  

Badger and Janny - Im at Ceram on 25th though will be in Marbella from 24th to 27th as its our wed anniversary - 15 years!! 

Bluebell, - I have a prolactinoma (benign growth) on my pituitary gland (in the head behind eyes) it causes galactorrea - (milk production) embarrasing or what!! Also it will adversely affect implantation on my ED cycle. So specialist has sent me for an MRI today to see how big it is. The choices are 1) If its big have an op and get rid 2) Radiotherapy - if its medium 3) if its small long term bromocriptine (drugs) treatment - YUK to them all . But if its reduced my chances will improve for ED and IVF - so am glad its all getting resolved at last - has taken ten years to get this far...

The fab news is that Ceram are experienced with this and are going to sort me out. Am all excited for the 25th Jan my first appointment. am going for a dummy run etc..

Oooh my chinese has just turned up so Im checking out for now - as am starving..

Take care evryone,

Lots of love

Lesley   xxxxx


----------



## Janny

Casey, Crusoe, PinkPaula - what an awful time you are all having.... sending you big   and thinking of you. I wish there was something useful I could say or do... 

AndreaM - welcome back!

Lesleyjane - hope it turns out to be a little one... although as you say all the treatment options sound horrible  . You will be in very good hands at CERAM. Maybe our pathes will cross there...

So who IS going to be at CERAM mid-January?  

Eggsey and Sasha - hope you are bearing up and that time is not passing too slowly...  

Christmas shopping is now complete    - not going to the shops again until next year if I can help it! 

Jan x
ps. sorry I missed the chat room - did Cesca find her way in this week? and AJ?!


----------



## nugs

PinkPaula I'm sending you a big hug. It's not fair that you got a BFN, it's so sad, please try and take care of yourself.

Casey it's unbearable what you are going through.  I hope you don't have to suffer for much longer and wishing for you that the number is rising by the hour.

Lots of love to everyone Nugs x


----------



## kone

Pink Paula so very sorry to hear your news .Casey i can't believe you are still waiting for answers you must be going crazy not knowingfor sure.
Hello to everyone else just wanted to let you know i was still around and keeping track of you all.Having a lousy time with life outside infertility( if there is one !) I won't bore you with it but i hate all financial institutions especially our mortgage company     
We are delayed going to Ceram now because of eye colour (should have married a man with brown eyes) hoping to go march /april    for you ladies on the 2ww
Katherine


----------



## Sasha B

Paula, so sorry hun.   And to have your DD lose her ted today of all days, I can imagine that was the last straw. Sending you loads of hugs.

Casey, sending you a big   as well. You embie is certainly putting up a fight. It bad enough having to wait 2 weeks to find out the result. I really hope your numbers have risen considerably by the next blood test.

Eggsey, unfortunately that doesn't suprise me at all. I have got a very good GP surgery but unfornately all blood tests are done at the local hospital. You have to wait hours (literally) for the test and then four working days for the results. I go in to London now to do my bloods.

Andrea, so glad you are heading to Ceram in the new year. I hope you don't mind me asking, but did you get any immunology tests done in the end? And if so did you find the results were conclusive and helpful? 

I'm really   at the moment. I even bawled during Strictly Come Dancing. This treatment has been particularly hard on my emotions. Normally I'm able to at least meet up with friends for a coffee but this time arround I'm hardly leaving the house for fear that I will dissolve into floods of tears. It doesn't help either that there are all the wonderfully happy family christmas scenes floating about everywhere and its my first one with out my lovely dh. I really miss him and I really want this one to work. I know I can't bring my dh back but I long to be the mum of his children so so much.

Sasha x


----------



## RSMUM

Hi! I'm back from sunny Roma and spent almost all of yesterday reading your posts - wow this thread moves quickly! Although I was soo sad to read allthe bad news - my heart goes out to those of youh avingh a sh*t time right now.

Casey - I've been thinking of you while I've been away and couldn't've imagined that things have turned out like this - this is soo tough..you've gone through soo much already - I think your idea with the scan is a great one...just want to send you a HUGE hug -  

PinkPaula - so awful for you too - it is just so   - my count was less than 1 and I wish they hadn't've told me..and to be treated soo badly ..made my blood boil..I really felt for you when I read about the teddy too - all I can suggest is you search on ebay maybe.. 

Sasha...wish I could be with you to give you a hug and help you through these tough times..coming up to this Christmas is going to be your hardest time....so glad you've at least got us cyber pals to talk to.... how are you coping at work? THAT must be so hard too.. you've got my number - please give me a   any time..Keeping everything crossed for you sweets.

Eggsey - I crossing all I've got for you too..sooo  to read how you're being treated as well     NOT good..grrrr...hang on in there until Monday chuck - not long to go now..   

Well, I'll post later..STILL trying to catch up with you all ...

Nice to be back..

D x


----------



## casey

Pink paula - im so so sorry about your BFN - i no its devastating     the teddy was probaberly the last straw - maybe you could ring the security office at the shopping centre and see if the cleaners found it last night 
- i don't know what the hip n hop range is - but if you tell us we could alll see if we know somewhere that stocks it - thinking of you XXXXXXX

eggsey - god you must be climbing the walls - i hope you can get this sorted out - its bad enough waiting for the result without added delay built in  

sasha - i really feel for you at the moment - it must be soo hard to have to face xmas without dh and go thru tx at the same time - maybe if you can't get to your fiends then they could come to you - hang in there and remember everyone here is thinking of you XXXXX 

RSMUM - hope you had a wonderful time in ROMA - lovely food, vino and gorgeous men - what more could a girl want  

Kone - march/april will be here before you know it - and its all the more time to get yourself mentally and physically ready 

lesley Jane - i hope they sort everyhting out for you and it turns out you need the minimum treatment - its good that CERAM are experienced in this tho - keeping everything XXX for you

andream - welcome back !!! 

Holly - thanks for the advice -  hope you're keeoing ok

Crusoe - hope you get everyhting sorted soon so that you can move on - i bet you just need some closure now - maybe dh will have better luck today XXX

Bluebell - ive sent you a PM xx

Roze - i saw your name enter the chat last night and went to say hello but i couldn't find you - you must have been in and out pretty quick - BTW i do get the result the same day its just that the test has to be repeated

AJ - where are you - come on break that curfew !!! we miss you  

Ruth - glad your move went well - still impressed by your efficiency  

hi bel, jennifer, Iain, nugs, janny cesca, safarigirl, earthe kitt and badger

Just to say thank you to veryone for their messages and support. Ive spoken to Dr Walker and she says its is probaberly a bio-chemical pregnancy  
I'll see what happens on thursday  

love caseyxxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Just incase of a miracle Jazmine's rabbit teddy is a Hip N Hop girlie teddy from Birthdays, but they have discontinued it now. It has a pink skirt and a little pink bow in her ear. She had it since birth and din't sleep too well last night without it. kept waking up crying for her teddy. I have rung all the shops and nothing. Unfortunately not everyone is as honest as us when they find stuff lying about. 

And to top off everything she is very poorly today with a nasty cold, which she is always ill with due to her having to be born prematurely due to heart and lung problems.

I wonder what woes tomorrow will bring?


----------



## Eggsey

PinkPaula, have you tried Ebay?  Only, my friend's son lost his baby Godzilla about 20 years ago and she'd always felt guilty, but anyway, we found one on Ebay and got it for him and he's now 30, but she packed him into a cardboard box and made it look like he'd travelled a long way home!  Her son thought it was fab!  So very sorry for your BFN, am gutted for you, am sending you       

Sasha, there are no words, just lots of love and hugs coming your way!      

Spain replied and said to do a HPT, but even if it's negative, to double up on patches and pessaries until the blood result comes back.  My GP is lovely, but they send the bloods away to be tested and they go off at 12 noon every day, so it's not his fault we won't know for a couple of days.

Right then, it's off to Tesco for Christmas food shopping - argggghhhh  Big love and hugs to you all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Sasha 

Huge huge hugs sweetheart    I can't even begin to imagien how you are feeling right now but it must be so very hard for you.

I am praying that you get your dream and that the result is positive for you    

Lots of love and hugs

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel

Casey 

How awful for you to be in limbo like this   

Sending you huge hugs and lots of positive thoughts across   

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel

Pinkpaula 

I am so sorry to read your news   

I do hope Jazmine is feeling a bit better today and someone has found her teddy for her   

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## cesca

Hi girls.. I have been dipping in and out this site but now have an official initial appointment at Ceram in january. I 
wonder wether I can join you now!

Casey I am so sorry about your news .I was in a similar situation last month and I do feel for you.Sending you cyber hugs  

Pink Paula ...big hugs for you to


----------



## Janny

welcome back Cesca! did you manage to get into the chat room this week? Glad to hear you are joining us at CERAM - when will you be there? I'm hoping to be there from about 10th onwards - still waiting to hear back from Ruth, but she has a week's work to get through so I'm not panicking!  

Big   to Eggsey and Sasha

Jan x


----------



## badger b

hi cesca!

welcome back to the abroadies!
good luck with ceram in jan,theres a few of us there around then,lets hope for lots of lovely bfp,s!!!
    


badger  x


----------



## Womb with a View

PinkPaula, I am so very sorry.  Words are never enough and you've had to be doubly strong looking after your little girl.  When I got my BFN I just collapsed into bits and couldn't look after myself, let alone a daughter.  Really feeling for you.  Thinking of you. xxx

Casey, Limbo Land is no fun.......thinking of you.  You're embie's are determined.  Remember the chant "I'm pregnant, I'm pregnant..." I've been saying prays for you, PinkPaula and Sasha. Will continue.  xxx

Andrea, so sorry to hear about your neg result. xxx  The Ceram have a very good success rate.....especially if you fancy being a Mummy to twinnies....   xx

Crusoe - I could scream for you.  Being a therapist, reading how they treated you, makes my blood boil.  I really think these type of employees should be given training in counselling on how to treat patients with sensitivity.    You've been through so much, I want to hug you. xx

Sasha - I'm sitting here in tears for you.  I don't know what you must be feeling, I can only imagine.  Christmas and year's end is a sad time for people who've lost loved ones.  I truly hope, with all my heart, you get that Christmas pressie. xxxxxx

Kone - sorry to hear you're having a rough time at the moment and the treatment's been delayed slightly.  It'll soon fly by.  Hugs. xx

EartheKit - you made me hoot with "a special place in Hell for NHS receptionists"!  x

Ladyblue - good luck and I'm thinking of you!  Glad you got it sorted with the IM, gives you peace of mind I'm sure.   xx

Debs - hope you had a riot in Rome!  Full of admiration for you and when I get the time (oh please God, please give me more time, AND a baby, please, but if I can only have the baby, that will be just fine) I keep meaning to IM you for a long chat.  So impressed with your writing (hidden talents here girls).  More on that when I IM. xx

Cesca, welcome back and good luck! x

Eggsey -   good luck with testing!  xx  I was also on a 16 day 2ww but the IM never told me to do a hpt or double up on the patches/pessaries.  I wonder if they should have?  Who are you with again, the IVIB?  Good luck. xx

Well, I've been so busy with both jobs and trying to get Christmas sorted and I can't believe it's nearly here!  Been so busy infact that I've not even written to the IM to confirm things with them and should have done by now!  I shall do that tonight when we come back from a party.  One thing I did do is get my blood group taken and the result comes back tomorrow.  I had awful trouble trying to get this done in August but my detox doctor did it there and then!  I'm having it done as I want to know if I'm rhesus negative as there can be immune/implantation issues I believe.  Found out my donor isn't rhesus neg but B+ (had the notes here from IM for weeks and only just read them!)  I MUST COME FIRST.  REPEAT AJ, I MUST COME FIRST, I MUST COME FIRST.....   xx


----------



## Eggsey

Hi AJ,

I'm with IM in Barcelona.  I wrote to Dr Walker to ask her about the blood test, as I know it'll be a few days coming back, assuming it even gets back before Christmas!  She said that even if the HPT is negative, I should still double up on patches and pessaries until I get the blood result back, just in case!  I still keep hoping I'll feel sick or something, so I'll be more confident testing.  I'm going to collect an early morning sample on Monday, but do the test when I get home from work, as otherwise I could be sat in work crying all day!  But, think positive, I AM pregnant, so it'll all be OK.

Big love and hugs to you all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cesca

Hi girls... Thanks for the lovely welcome.  

Janny... I did get into the chat room and got to have a quick word with the lovely Ruth! I was only there for a short time as I have never been in a chat room before and found it quite hard to keep up!! By the time I had replied they were all on to about the 3rd subject and  had forgotten about what I was replying to!!!!!!!!!!!!  Maybe next time I will be faster.My age is against me in all walks of life   

  Our appointment  at Ceram is on January the 18th , is any one there then? Don't really know what to expect , but am very excited. Can't seem to focus on Christmas at all .


----------



## nugs

Sasha,  sending you lots of positive energy and praying for that BFP.          
Love Nugs


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone - at last I am posting with some good news!!
I had the D&C last night - hurrah, my DH got very stroppy with the consultants secretary and it worked, they rang me at 12.50pm yesterday to say they were going to do it at 7pm and I could eat up until 1pm. I have never wolfed so much food down so quickly!!
I was actually quite pleased cos they kept me in overnight - nice private room, en-suite bathroom, tea/coffee on demand, telephone, colour tv and as the hospital is a lovely old building it all honestly felt a bit like a mini break!!!!
The anaesthetist was utterly charming and a rather nice sight to go to sleep and wake up too. (hope my DH is not reading this) so all in all not a bad experience considering.
Best of all I go back on to HRT on Saturday and Ruth has just emailed to say we could be looking at the end of Feb for another trip to Spain for our frosties!!!

At the hospital I had a long chat with one of the nurses who is just about to start fertility treatment with donor sperm because her husband had cancer as a child. She was so lovely and it upset me all over again - why does all this cr*p seem to happen to the nicest people - anyway I told her about FF and she said she would definately check it out.

Sasha - like lots of people here I have been thinking about you lots and willing you to have a positive result.         

cesca - I think we were in the chat room together on Monday. Good luck with your appointment at Ceram in January - I know exactly what you mean about not being able to concentrate on Xmas when there are much more important things around the corner!

Eggsey - keep up those positive vibes    

AJ - you seem so selfless, I'm not sure it's in you to put yourself first, but please try!!!

Casey - I hope tomorrow brings you good news    

Apologies to those I have missed, this thread is so busy it is really difficult to keep up.
I'm away to try and get broadband working - I've failed twice but I'm nothing if not determined and very fed up with our useless dial up connection!!

Love to all
crusoe 
xx


----------



## badger b

crusoe,

glad to hear youve had some closure on this,you are such a positive person and i wish you all luck in the world at your next visit to ceram


love and hugs


badger


----------



## Janny

Crusoe - really pleased to hear that at last things have come together for you. You have been so strong and positive. And glad to hear that you can start the new-cycle drugs straight away now. Open ended waiting is awful isn't it... it feels so much better to be able to look to a firm date in the future. For me day one of AF this time has felt like a really turning point - the beginning of a new ICSI cycle rather than the end of the last. Even though its a whole month before it really starts, I feel I'm on the way again now  . 

Eggsey and Sasha wishing lots of serenity and  . Not too long to go now  

Casey - thinking of you and hoping very hard for a big score tomorrow!  

Love to everyone  

Jan x


----------



## Newday

Hi Crusoe

glad to hear that you can move on.

Ruth has e amiled today with info about a new donor so it could be all systems go for mid Feb

Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Dawn 
That is wonderful news - fingers crossed this is the one!!  

Roll on February I say !!

crusoe  

xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Crusoe - so very pleased you've been treated at last with the respect you deserve.  Good on your DH!  Here's to your frosties!  xx

Sasha, I really hope you are feeling comforted.  I think, if we could, all your FFs would be there on that sofa right now along with you, wiping your tears and holding your hand.     xx

I read somewhere a few pages back (it might have been from Badger??) that someone was asking about booking flights before being given confirmation about whether the donor ready or not??  Personally I have been to Spain by TRAIN!!!  The reasons are twofold - I do a lot of travelling with one of my jobs and usually by plane so I'm overdosed on it and whenever I've been to the airport to fly somewhere on holiday I ALWAYS, ALWAYS meet someone from work....whether it's in the lounge or on the plane.  DP is just amazed at this, so we decided to take the train to stop questions but also I swell up on flights and thought the train would be less stressful on my body.  It also feels like a lovely way to travel to me.  We stop in Paris and have a romantic lunch along the Seine.  Ahhhhh.  I love it.  It's probably more expensive though, I'm not sure - maybe there's not much in it.  However, to answer your question, I didn't book our second visit there until the last minute as we were given just a couple of days notice as we wanted to give fresh sperm.  When I do my FET in Jan I will book the transport when I have my scan to make sure I'm on target.  Costs more that way but better than losing money I guess.  Not sure what other people think about this?  I suppose if you get a really cheap flight (like £50 or so) it wouldn't matter but if it's more then you could lose out.  Hope this helps. xx

Dawn - great news about your next cycle!  

Eggsey, thanks for your reply.  I've now emailed the IM confirming my plans for Jan and I've asked the question "as I was on a 16 day 2ww, should I have used a hpt on the 14th so I could double up with the patches, etc?"  I am now thinking that perhaps I didn't get the right info but I will let you know the answer when I get it.

Love to you all.  AJx


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks everyone for all your support. I managed to get through the whole of today without shedding a tear (the first day I've been able to do that since getting back). I can't tell you how precious you all are.

I have been questioned, by well meaning friends whether my tx is the right thing for me to be doing. I was shocked that they would bring this up yet again during my 2ww. I initially didn't want to tell them but circumstancies meant that I had to (long story). I was then told in no uncertain terms that there are 'other choices' and that just because I feel this is right for me now, it may not be    What gets me is that these are very close friends who supported me through out dh's illness. I would have thought that they of all people would have been supportive. Maybe that's why I'm less upset. I'm angry and determined not to let them get the better of me.

Sasha xxx

p.s. Please remind me that if I ever have another 2ww (which I hope I don't in the near future!) to leave the country!


----------



## Jennifer

Awwwwwwwww Sasha - I am sorry your friends are being so thoughtless - I for one think what you are doing is fantastic and you have every right to make your own decisions.  If you ever have a 2ww again, you are welcome to come and stay with me   Its not quite abroad but I can fend off naughty friends


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Sasha, it's taken so much courage for you to get through the whole of this.  You know in your heart what's best for you and what you want to do and, let's face it, good friends or not, they just don't understand and can't as they've not been what you've been through.  It is so easy to question whether this is right for you when other people aren't feeling the emotions you are.  They are only operating with half the deck!  Just as well this is the very last 2ww.

Love and hugs, AJ x


----------



## casey

Hi girls - just wanted to say hello  

I'm half in bits and half resigned for my beta result tomorrow - its so strange i keep feeling little twinges in stomach and i'm dreading the thought that i will have to give up on my embie particuarly if the beta is rising slowly   so instead of crying - i have done what i always do in times of stress and cleaned the house from top to bottom ! - the charity shops round here are very happy with me at the mo  

AJ - im also interested in the issue of double drugs with a -ve HPT until you get beta result - i didn't get this advice and on sat (day 15 pt ) got my beta and doubled up myself - i then e-mailed IM to ask whether the delay could have affected the result and was told by dr walker that it would not - however maybe they are playing it safe with late beta tests now - it is concern and for next 2ww (please god i don't need one ) i aim to do a beta on day 12 post -et and then use HPT and repeat beta if necessary (please god i don't need to) !

Sasha - altho your friends comments are hurtful - maybe they were genuinely concerned for you and having never gone thru anything so traumatic as what you have - they have no idea how hurtful their remarks were - at the end of day we get one life and its up to us what we do with it - you know what you want and thats all that matters - remember everyone here at FF is praying for you right now XXX 

Crusoe - glad you got yourself sorted (or rather your stroppy dh did  ) - hope youre feeling ok

Janny - so glad things are moving for you too xx

Pink paula - thinking of you XXX

Cesca - how were you in the same situation as me ? - i'd really appreciate any advice or info - could you PM me ?

hi to everyone else - ill post tomoorow and let you knpw how i get on - (in some ways i wish tomorrow wouldn't come  but i know i have to get the situation resolved )

thanks for your support
caseyxxx


----------



## ladyblue

Hi Everyone,

I'm just back from Spain, with 2 embies on board, hopefully snuggling in as we speak! Both grade 9, and we have 3 in the freezer, just in case. 
Apparantly our donor is their best performer, with 5 previous successful pregnancies! 
Although she is 35yrs old! Re-ignites the debate of youth or proven, doesn't it?!  
IM seemed optimistic about our chances, which has had a positive impact on us - I AM PREGNANT, I AM PREGNANT, I AM PREGNANT! (taking a leaf out of your book Eggsey!)

I feel a bit guilty sounding so positive, as so many of you have had such a hard time whilst I've been away. I hope you'll forgive my selfishness. 

Casey, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrows test - I hope your levels keep increasing! Fingers crossed tightly for you.    

Sasha, so sorry to hear how much of a bad time you are having.   
With friends like yours, you certainly don't need enemies!  
It just goes to show, that unless people have been through something similar, there is no way that they can understand how you feel. At least you have your FF friends, who can offer our support and understanding.    

PinkPaula,   for you too, I hope you are soon feeling stronger. I will keep an eye out for a teddy such as you describe, but the only one I've seen so far is this one   Will this do for now?

Crusoe, glad to hear you have finally managed to be treated. Although your journey to arrive at this point sounded like nightmare!   

AJ, good to hear from you - and yes, you should always put yourself first, otherwise you'll burn yourself out and then you'd be no good to anyone else anyway! And where would we all be then?!  
Seriously though, your DH probably knows you very well, so maybe you should heed his advice - make time for yourself. 

This has turned into a much longer post than I intended! 
Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned, hope you're all bearing up.  

love,

ladyblue
   x


----------



## pinkpaula

Oh Sasha
It is so hard sometimes to have to hear such insensitive remarks from poeple we think supprt us. For what it's worth I think you must be the bravest person to be doing what you are. And please forgive me if I'm out of line, but you and your DH seem to have been so in love, that your want to have a child is the most natural thing in the world. Those feelings dont just go away. You hold your head up high and be proud. I'm sure DH is supporting you every step of the way.

Casey 
Good luck for tomorrow. I am certainly willing your precious embies to hang in there.


----------



## pinkpaula

AAhhh Lady blue thank you for such a lovely offer of   But good news today as I have found one on ebay. Yipee!!! I have spent every second searching for one the same, well similar, might have add a few touches!!  It has been good fun with DD helping and has taken my mind of impending doom, my period.   
Does anyone know if I need to only use sanitary towels? This is probably a silly question, and feel a little embarressed having to ask, but dont want to cause myself any more problems by doing the wrong thing.
Sorry for being dim


----------



## Janny

Hi Pinkpaula - so pleased to hear about the teddy! About the STs - no-one told me that I had to use them but I didn't feel quite 'normal' and expected it to be uncomfortable to use a tampon (and also I hadn't had the blood test BFN) so I didn't. However, AF after treatment was heavier than normal so it was not easy.... I don't think its a problem (or a rule) - do whatever you feel best about x

Ladyblue - great news  ! You ARE pregnant! Have a lovely 2ww  

Eggsey, Sasha and Casey - keeping everything tightly crossed and sending lots of   and  

Glad to hear you have a new donor Dawn - welcome to countdown!

Jan x


----------



## Sasha B

Casey   and   for you & your embie tomorrow. Am thinking and praying for you.

Paula, af will will heaver than mornal so you might need to double up or get the heavy duty absorbancy kind (sorry if tmi). Its knowing little things like this that can help you be prepared and makes everything seem that bit less daunting.

Ladyblue, welcome back to your & your 2 embies. Great to know your donor has such brilliant success in the past. Please don't feel selfish. I would have loved to have felt more postive during the last week. All of us are different and each cycle is different so we can't expect to all feel the same. Long may your positivity continue!

Thanks (again!) everyone. Feeling much more at ease tonight. Spoke to a friend of mine who has had tx in Poland as well and we compared notes. She was telling me about her tx long journey (she now has a six month old baby!) and this really encouraged me. She also reassured me that 'no symptoms' is not necesariliy a bad sign. So I'm still holding out for a miracle. 

Love to you all!!!

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi everyone 

Ladyblue - I have updated you on the list    

Please can I remind everyone to IM me with any updates while Lisa is away - thank you


----------



## Eggsey

Congratulations LadyBlue, sending you all my bestest positive vibes and lots and lots of  

PinkPaula - well done on finding the teddy on Ebay - I knew they'd have it, they have everything!  So very pleased for you!

Sasha?  What can I say?  My very good friend of nearly 30 years lost her darling husband only last March and has been left with two small children, now aged 3 and 5.  You would not believe some of the "good advice" she's been given, although actually, you probably would!  The first thing she did was to move house and everyone criticised her for it, why I don't understand, but they did.  I told her to go for it, if that's what she wanted to do and she's been blissfully happy in it ever since and has even got her very much longed for kitten to complete her little family.  You do what you want to do, don't you listen to anyone else!  Oh yes, and I've got 3 empty bedrooms for you to chose from if you ever need to go on a 2WW again, but praying you won't!

Well, for me?  The little doubts are starting to creep in!  I'm on "pant watch" and getting twinges that feel like AF trying to make an appearance.  It's so bad, I know.  I find it easy to stay optimistic in the beginning, but as "T" day looms, it gets harder.  I guess I'm just trying to protect myself in case of disappointment.  Oh yes, about the doubling up of patches, I think IM only told me to do that because I won't get a blood result until over 3 weeks after transfer!  So it's kind of belt and braces if I get a BFN, just in case the evil pee stick is not accurate 16 days after transfer.  Personally I think by then the evil pee stick result would probably be pretty conclusive, it's not like I'm testing early.  But, I'll do what I'm told!

Big hugs and love to everyone else, so pleased new donors have been found and new dates are coming along - it's all soooooooo exciting!  Wishing fabulous Christmas prezzies for LadyBlue and Sasha, God bless you, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyblue

Aww Eggsey, you're so lovely, try to stay positive if you can.  

In my previous 2ww's I've been exactly the same. So positive in the first week, and then starting to worry in the second.
Although the result is sort of out of our hands, I guess, and whatever will be will be.
But, as you say, it's a defence mechanism. And if it works for you, so be it!   
Remember, though, that AF type pains can be a sign of a BFP!

Hang on in there girl, I like your gutsy, confident outlook, and I really hope you have a happy ending! 

Rozlu and Dianne, thanks for your PMs, it really gave me a boost to read your good luck messages!  
And thanks to everyone else who has wished me well!  

Jennifer, thanks for updating me on the list. I don't know if I should admit to this, but I did try to PM you yesterday with my details. Today, however, I received a PM from a JenniferF, wishing me well but saying I had got the wrong person!! I am such a technophobe!  
And you wonder why I won't even attempt the chatroom!!  

Sasha, glad to hear you are feeling slightly better. It can be good to talk and share things with others, as long as they understand how things are. Looks like you have some very understanding friends, (apart from those who can be insensitive!)

Casey, thinking of you today - hope the levels have gone up again!   

love to all,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Jennifer

Ladyblue !  If you want to be extra sure of getting the right person, find a post by them and click on the green scroll by their profile - that will set up a message to send   All done anyway   GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hola69

Hi Everyone,

I havent been around for a couple of days as had the most terrible virus/cold...been feeling really sorry for myself.. Am a bit better today so have worked from home a bit and am pulling myself together as its my DH 40th birthday tonight and am taking him out for a thai meal..

Had my MRI scan on Monday - glad its over and am just dying for the results but Care havent received them yet and my consul is on holiday so it looks like next week before I know whats going on. Had to put my foot down though as they said my consul is fully booked until after xmas but after paying over £600 for an mri Im not going all through xmas worrying about the result... !

Have been catching up on all the posts-

ladyblue- am glad all went ok . How exciting and am keeping everything crossed for you. Just keep thinking positive ..IM PREGGERS IM PREGGERS and you never know !! Could you not have asked for three to be put back or is it only 2? How do gradings work? Is a 9 really good?

Sasha - am thinking of you too ..wots your test date? I know what you mean about your friends Ive only told a couple of mine and my family and have had mixed opinions - one even said to me she doesnt thinks she agrees with egg donation as its playing god - well ta very much! Even if you think that you dont say it as she isnt in my situation is she! I think what you have to do is listen to yourself and no one else as there only you knows how it feels..

Eggsey - you made me laff with your pant watch  - i did that too last time...am hoping for you so much hun..what date is your 3 weeks then and when will you know??

Casey - not sure what a beta test is hun but am hoping all will be ok - let us know how you get on..

Hi to everyone else...am going to go now for a long hot bath and to trowel some make up on so I dont look scary tonight...

Love and hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## ladyblue

Lesley, sorry to hear you haven't been well, there seems to be a lot of it going around lately.  
You did the right thing putting your foot down about your MRI results. Sometimes I wonder if the medical profession should be called 'carers' as they certainly don't seem to care very often!  
Hope you get the results soon, and they are ok!  

Thanks for your good wishes, and in answer to your question, the clinic didn't offer to put back 3, but then I didn't ask them to either! They seemed confident that it would work this time (successful donor and my improved blood flow).
Twins I could handle, but triplets?!!! (How about that for confidence, huh?!)  

Anyway, enjoy your DH's birthday   and be careful with that trowel!!  

Take care, hope you feel well soon.

ladyblue
    x


----------



## hola69

Hi Ladyblue,

just taking time out from my trowel- ha ha ...this not working lark is great - I could do this full time  

Ive only just worked out the bubble thing after reading the explanation so Ill be sending you all plenty of bubbles today...

Thanks for your thoughts ladyblue..hope you are taking it easy and have got your feet up..

It would be fantastic if you had twins -wow....I had a dream a couple of nights ago that I was having a scan and they said I was having triplets..when I woke up I couldnt stop thinking about it all day..

Have a great evening..

Love and hugs Lesley xx


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
my beta was 0.01% - so thats a defnite -ve then and my little embie has gone.
In one way I am glad not to be in limbo anymore but right now this just feels very cruel and i am heart-broken    

caseyx


----------



## Janny

I'm so sorry Casey - so cruel to have had your hopes raised... you have really been through the mill. No wonder you are devastated.  Thinking of you  

Jan x


----------



## ladyblue

Oh Casey, my heart goes to you. 
Life can be so cruel!
I hope you have people around you who will support you through this heartbreak.   
Take care of yourself, hun, and give yourself time to grieve.
          

love 

ladyblue
   x


----------



## Jennifer

Massive Hugs to you Casey - I am so sorry


----------



## badger b

im sorry to hear your news casey,lots of big hugs to you

take care


love  badger


----------



## nugs

I'm sorry Casey and I'm thinking of you. 
Nugs x


----------



## Eggsey

Oh dear Casey, I'm so very sorry that it worked out this way, it's so sad to be sooooo close and yet...........................  

Thanks for your encouragement LadyBlue.  My AF type pains have worn off now and I guess roundabout now is when I would normally be having a period of course, so maybe it's my womb just "remembering" what it usually does?  Who knows?  

Hi LesleyJane, I'm due to test on Monday - am dreading it.  It just gets so hard to face disappointment time after time!  Still, I'm trying to retain a bit of a positive attitude, so here goes "I AM PREGNANT, I AM PREGNANT, I AM PREGNANT" and my little twins are due on my mum's birthday - how fab is that!

Big love and hugs to everyone else, God bless us all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

So sorry, Casey, its been a really rough ride for you. 

Good luck to all of you testing soon - I am really rooting for you and will be checking the boards.

Me- AF has finally made an appearance today - hooray- again more screams of delight in the office loo-  day 50 of this cycle ( usually 25 days) so has come full circle. Will have a scan in the next few days to see whats happening with the cysts and what IVIB want me to do.I feel back to normal as all the PMT which I think I've had constantly for a month has subsided.  Thanks to all you sent me advice, especially you, Ruth.

Will post shortly.  

love 


roze


----------



## pinkpaula

Oh Casey
I'm so so sorry. It's so hard to have that news, even when you are trying to prepare yourself. I wish I could ease your pain somehow.....


----------



## Sasha B

Casey, so sorry hun   . We all wanted it to be good news. Take extra special care of yourself.

lots of love,

Sasha  x


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Casey, sweetheart, I am so very sorry.  I was really sure you were going to have a happy ending this time.  My heart goes out to you - your situation matched mine, I'm so sorry to say and I know what disappointment and heartache you're feeling after having your hopes burned, then raised and then so very disappointed again.  It's bitter and we're all thinking of you.  Please look after yourself, with love.  AJ xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Casey - just wanted to send you a HUGE hug..my heart goes out to you - it's soo unfair - wish there was something I could say but everyone else has said it better...take care sweetheart..  

Eggsey and Sasha - are you testing on the same day?I'm crossing EVERYTHING for you..Ladyblue too - how are you doing? How's are you coping? You are all sooo brave..I'm just soo hoping you get the wonderful Christmas pressies you deserve..


sorry for the quick post - am manic - haven't even bought a tree 

AJ and Bluebell - I was crying soo much when I read your IM's - thanks a lot..it's lovely to hear from you both and you really cheered me up..really boosted my confidence..

have been following the thread but have had no time to post..so apologies to EVERYONE I haven't mentioned...

Love and   to you all especially Pinkpaula ( soo glad about the teddy ) and Casey of course..huge hugs love..

D x


----------



## Eggsey

Quick question, has anyone had sort of "quiverings" whilst on the 2WW?  I've had them on and off for over a week now, but last night they went on and on and on.  I can't work out if this may be a good sign (embies bedding in) or a bad one (AF trying to come).  Has anyone else experienced these funny feelings?  Love, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Casey, I am so, so, so, so sorry for you.       It's like you've been tossed around by waves on a beach, one way one day and the other the next, and you must be exhausted.  I am so sorry that your2WW was even worse than most, ie it turned into more like a 3W nightmare.   I hope you manage to get some peace and comfort over the weekend.

Katie, I echo what you say about Sasha.   Nothing else about Christmas is quite as important as some more BFPs, for lovely Sasha, and also Eggsey, Lady Blue and anyone else testing.   Katie, what is your next step ? 

Eggsey, yes I had sort of quiverings, low down in my abdomen at either side and in the tops of my thighs.  It was kind of jittery and the day before testing I almost felt like my legs gave way under me.  I since found out it is all to do with increased blood flow to that area.  Is that the same as you have ?  That was the only slight hint I had if a BFP.  However, whether the dreaded drugs might cause that as well I don't know.   

RSMUM.. It's no use, we're going to have to stop IM'ing !   We're always making each other cry !    No, don't mean it .. please don't stop IMing !!! 

Roze, great news about AF.  Wey hey hey, you're on yer way !!!      

Sasha, so sorry to hear about those cold friends of yours.  Somebody said that they probably meant well.   They probably did.  However, I believe freinds are there to support us through whatever decisions we make.  It's the same as if we don't like someone's new partner.  I for one don't say to someone that I don't like a new partner, unless something awful happens (e.g. domestic violence).  That is the only way I would express my opinion.  The same is true of your situation.   If I was one of your old friends, I would never say to you that I thought you were doing the wrong thing, even if I did, but support you through what you are doing, unless I thought there was some terrible harm coming to you.   I thought it was particularly insensitive of them to express their opinions half way through your 2WW.   You are such a strong woman and have kept focussed all the way through this.  They should be admiring you. Big hugs from me.  

AJ ... how you doing ?  Glad you've been breaking that curfew a bit. Your posts are so great it's hard to ration them !  Hope you are doing as DH tells you though and having more 'you time'.

Lesley Jane .. Hope you're feeling better. 

Lady Blue ...how are you and how's the dreaded 2WW ?  Hope your dream wasn't too unsettling.

PinkPaula .......sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased about the teddy happy ending.

You'll all be pleased I to hear I am in fine reindeer form this morning.  I'm sleeping really badly now, so the beacon nose is shining brightly and the fur abounds.  I will be going to a Christmas lunch today, so I am about to have a bath to prepare my fur, so it's nice and shiny, before I go and hitch up at the stables with the other beasties.  

Lots and lots of love to everyone, but most of all ....... in case I don't get time to post over the w/e (likely as we have visitors), .........................

GOOD LUCK EGGSEY AND SASHA FOR TESTING ON MONDAY


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning Eggsey!  Not sure what you mean by "quiverings"?  Are they like mini earthquakes?!  I wish I knew so I could help.  Thinking of you and praying that you start the year as an expectant Mum.  Bluebell's probably right - I've not experienced this quivering so maybe it is blood flow!  xx

AlmaMay (Katie) - I read your lovely post to Sasha and I'm in floods of tears.  Bless you.  So unselfish.  xxx

Lovely to hear from you Debs. xxx  You must be madly dashing around.  xx

PinkPaula and Casey, still upset for you and sending you extra healing energy.  xx

Ladyblue - keep up the positive thoughts and don't feel guilty about that, it's your right. Did you ever see the clairvoyant?  Praying for the best Christmas pressie ever for you.  So pleased you have so many embies.  Wonderful and a great donor too!  xxx

Roze, THANK HEAVENS FOR YOUR AF!!!!  (Seems odd to say that, wishing AF on anyone on this board!)  All the very best for 2006, let it be our year!  xx

Sasha and Eggsey,
   good luck for testing Monday.  Your 2ww has gone so quickly (....well, for me anyway!)  xx

Dear Reindeer - lovely to hear from you.  Your posts always make me laugh.  Such wit!  Sorry to hear you're not sleeping.  xxxxxxx

Friends who haven't travelled this journey, no matter how loving or kind, simply don't understand.  I have been withdrawing from friends quite a lot over the past months and they've noticed.  One emailed me yesterday and said as much so I had to explain that no-one understood and I didn't expect them too but on the same hand many of my friends have been so insensitive that I was protecting myself from any further hurt by NOT talking to them about IVF.  I simply don't want to.  The urge to find healing from them has long gone.  I wish we hadn't told my mother in law either (never did think that was a good decision anyway!)  By not talking about the IVF I've found that I haven't much else to talk about so all my contact with them has been talking about them, which is what I want.  However, I do have a large family and DP is very supportive, so I get my comfort from them and FF.

Tampons - someone asked about them, I think it was PinkPaula?  I don't like using tampons at any time and the reason is that it blocks the energy flow of blood according to the Chinese.  Hope this helps.  

Ebay is the answer to life.  If only I could find what I'm ultimately looking for on there...... 

LesleyJane, loved your photo of Snoop, your dog.  Bless him!  He's a Jack Russell?  I love JRs!  Hope you enjoyed DH's 40th birthday meal.  Hope your MRI results are ok.

Janny, hope you are well and looking forward to January!  xx

Crusoe, hope you're feeling tons better with each day. xx

Love to Jennifer, Rachel, Chrissie, Roz1, Holly, Twirls (how are you), Beth, Kone (Katherine), Charlotte, EartheKit (Jo), Iain, Ruth, Bel, Nugs, Dianne, Dawn, SAFARIGIRL (see, remembered you this time!), Clara Rose (good luck with the polyp removal in Jan xx), Badger, Karen, Suey, Lisa, Andrea, Cesca, Nicola Anne, Alfonso, Kendra, Mitch and AJ.

RozLu, thinking of you, love to you, and many more but got to work and DP thinks I'm off today but I snook a client in!  However, I will just relax and find some "me" time after lunch.  Love to you all.  AJ xxx

ps you always make me   (blush) with your kind comments about me.  I just realised that when you have Lobby, you may be sooooo busy that you won't get time to post!  Will miss you!  (Hope to be in the same position myself some day....sorry ladies, can't post, too busy changing nappies.. ) xxx


----------



## Eggsey

Oh my goodness Bluebell, funny you should say about the legs!!!  I hadn't mentioned that, but I've been feeling like I've run a marathon, cos my thighs are aching, when clearly I haven't!  I'll still be taking my 'ickle woofer round the field this afternoon, as sitting still seems to be when I can feel most of these strange sensations.  Oh well, I'll take them as a good sign then and keep my PMA going "I AM PREGNANT, I AM PREGNANT, I AM PREGNANT" - roll on Monday!  Thanks so much, you've cheered me up no end, as I was worrying that it was AF trying to start.  This 2WW certainly does feel very different to my two previous ones.  Thanks for your encouragement AJ, I'm hoping for the best Christmas pressie ever too!  Keeping everything crossed for me and Sasha, big love and hugs to you all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

AJ - WoW !!!!!!!! I just don't know how you keep up with everyone !  Do you make lists   You are very generous with your time and your posts - we all love you  

Sasha - Will be sending loads of positive thoughts to you over the weekend   

Eggsey - Same for you   Have a chilled weekend   

Love to everyone else 

Please remember - If anyone needs any changes made to the list, please send me an IM - I will do my best to keep up


----------



## safarigirl

Hello wonderful women (and man)
Havnt posted for awhile, although been reading and catching up on everyone's news.

My heart is really sore for you Casey - i'm sending you lots of love and some healing energy as well.  Nothing prepares you for a bfn, and i hope in some small way that the support of this board will give you the strenght you need to make whatever decision you need to make for the future.

Sasha, i'm sure i speak for just about everyone on this thread, but you do occupy a special part in all of our lives - your story is one of such sorrow and bravery and for me epitomises the concept of love, and the many ways it manifests itself.  I'm sorry about your friends, i guess they think they are well meaning, and you will have to take their advice with a big pinch of the proverbial salt.  I am sure they mean well and think they have your best interests at heart .... but follow your own instincts and path, because that is the one that you are destined to be on.  I cannot send you anymore positive wishes because i have clogged up the universe's broadband with appeals for you!  And I dont want to be disconnected - but just know as you sleep tonight that there are many little voices filling the airwaves praying for your embies. You are such a brave and honest person, and like everyone else I am wishing and wishing and wishing and praying and sending you love.

Eggsy and Ladyblue, dont worry i have kept some of my broadband space free for goodwishes for both of you as well!  I am sending you both so much love and energy for your testing tomorrow .....

AJ - what can i say, but to bow to your writing and the greatness of your posts!!!  And you remembered me , and in capitals.  that means i'm special doesnt it!      I feel like i'm five in the playground and terrified i wont be picked on someones side - glad you picked up on my vulnerability and remembered me.  Shew!     I must say i know what you mean about withdrawing from friends, i feel like i have been in limbo from friends for about 2 years, just so hard to connect properly as my life has become around pregnancy, miscarriages etc.  Nobody knows yet of us going for egg donor as just dont want the pressure of questions, and of course it it doesnt work.  So i know how you feel - its a tricky one, i'm just hoping it will all resoslve at some stage, and this will become just a phase i went through!

Bluebell, i am rushing over to boots, buying a big jar of immac some green foundation and coming over to de-hair you and get rid of that reindeer nose!  Still laughing at your post and your descriptions.

Lots of christmas wishes to all the other abroadies, jennifer, (glad the sickness has subsided); rachel, chrissie; roz; twirls; beth; katherine; charlotte; eathekitt; ian; bel; nugs; dianne; dawn; badger; karen; suey; lisa; andrea; cesca; nicloa; anna and any others I didnt copy off AJ's post!!!!!!

Cesca i am going to ceram in january - around 25th if all goes to schedule.  I think you asked in a previous post about booking tickets.  I got some really cheap ones on easyjet (£75 for both my dh and I) - so booked and if need to change or re-book will deal with that when i have to.  I'm trying to be positive and focus on the "plan" as given to me by the lovely ruth

sending you all love and hugs


----------



## casey

Thank you everybody for your support - it means so much right now esp as i have told few people about tx - maybe now i know i'm not pg and there's no hope well i can react to that and then try to pick myself up now but probably need more time   Just one question after a bio-chem pg, is your AF a m/c or not?

I'll post again soon but for now i will be concentrating on making Xmas special for dd 

love casey xxx


----------



## crusoe

Casey

I was so so so sorry to hear your news.  
I hope time allows you to heal and move fowards. This is not the end of the road just a hurdle to cross.
Concentrating on making Christmas extra sepcial for you dd sounds like an excellent plan to me.

love to all
crusoe
x


----------



## chrissier

Just wanted to wish Eggsey and Sasha all the very best for testing over the weekend.  Am going off line for a while as my computer is being moved.  Will be thinking about you.

Love Chrissie xxx


----------



## Jennifer

New Home Ladies 

the story continues!!!

Abroadies in waiting 

LadyBlue IM Barcelona  
inspired ?? Madrid   
Cazandant IVI Valencia  
Mitch1 Altra Vita, Moscow  

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
*Abroadie crew  

inspired spain ? donor found et Dec  
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
ladyblue IM barcelona DET 13th Dec 
roze ivi Barcelona Downregging!! FET Janurary  
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
gigglygirl Serum Athens Dummy cycle Dec 
Izzy Ceram DE IVF February 
AJ London IM Barcelona FET January 
Janny Ceram Spain 2nd go in January 
Dawnguzz Ceram Tx Feb - New donor found  
Bel   
crusoe ceram  
earthe kitt Ceram  
Rozlu IVIB 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November  
Lesleyjane Ceram Initial Appointment 25 January 
Casey IM Barcelona 
Cesca Ceram Initial Appointment January  
Pinkpaula 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF 30/31 January 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF #2 2006 
RSMUM Ceram DE IVF March 2006 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 

AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
ANGEK IM Barcelona  
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE  
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain September ,  
hunt Ceram , DE , september 


Please let Jennifer know by IM if there are any updates until Lisa is back after Christmas  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

New Home this way please 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44291.new.html#new


----------



## cesca

Sasha did you get my IM ,my computer has been playing up and I did send you one but don't know if you got it.

As you know I lost my darling husband and until you have had such grief no one can understand what your needs are.. We find inner strength from somewhere to carry on and I believe their spirits are there guiding us .Do what is written in your heart that's  all that matters. Wishing you peace.


----------



## Janny

Hi Girls (and Iain!) - I spoke to Ruth today (sorry for pestering Ruth!) and CERAM are going to be open around my day 22 this cycle (despite all the festivities and holidays here in Spain) - so I really, definitely, am on countdown now to next ICSI cycle! I am now on the list - thanks Jennifer! I've been quietly worrying about it all week while waiting for an appointment - didn't want to say, because so much bigger things have been happening on here  that it was too little a thing to share. I had managed to convince myself by today that January would be off because the clinic was closed, and as we have friends staying in February who know nothing about all this, that month would have been off too... I could feel my eggs aging! Honestly, the things we (I!) find to worry ourselves with ! Anyway the good thing is that after getting myself in a small state, I now feel that a day 22 check up alone merits a celebration  and am HAPPY 

Lots and lots of  to Sasha and Eggsey. Sending lots of positive thoughts girls. Big ''HELLO'' to everyone -

Jan x


----------



## badger b

hi jennifer,

can u add me to the list,im at ceram for de either 30th or 31st jan!


thanks


badger


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

Im back and the snotty flu  is with me no more - hooray .

I had a great time on my DH's birthday thanks everyone - the thai meal was lovely, I was careful not to eat anything too hot or spicy or I might have had a coughing fit - how romantic that would have been  It was nice to spend some time together and relax and we are both looking forward to our break in Marbella (when we are at Ceram) as we will be there for 3 days/nites as its our 15th wedding anniversary.. 

have some messages for everyone-

*Casey* Im so so sorry and am thinking of you, you must be so sad . I wish I could say or do something to make you feel better, all I can say along with everyone else is that I send you lots of hugs and love and hope that you will be ok. I feel so sad for anyone who has a neg as its awful and such a lonely and bleak feeling..I hope you find the strength to have an ok weekend. remember we all love ya lots 

*Eggsey & Sasha*- Im crossing everything for you both for Monday and will be thinking of you so much..Keep chanting the mantra - Im pregnant, Im pregnant..Let us all know how you get on..love to you both. It would be so fab eggsey if it was a +pos and your mums birthday - heres hoping..

*Ladyblue*- hows it going? Have you be relaxing and feeling preggers yet?? Think positive thoughts and you never know..thinking of you..

*Safari Girl * - have sent you an IM as believe we are at CERAM the same day - how mad is that 

*AJ * - glad you like my photo of Mr. Snoop - he's my little man and makes me laugh so much..He's a smooth haired JR and is a little monster.. always getting into trouble - but thats why I love him..His latest thing is when Im typing on the computer he sits at the side and chases the cursor on screen with his nose..very funny to watch..

Still havent heard on my MRI yet am going to ring them Monday and insist I find out before Xmas - the reason my Mum paid to go private was so I wouldnt have to wait ages to find out and have the worry all over xmas, so there is no way Im not getting my results next week..If I have to stage a sit in I will - ha ha 

Anyway, Im off for my dinnner now - so love to you all, have a fandabby weekend,  Im on another xmas do tomorrow eve so god knows what state Ill be in on Sunday...

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

I am getting a bit fidgety now. Monday is not far away. I am day 10 pt and I have very little in the way of symptoms (only a bit nasuea which could easily be due to the baby asprin and tiredness which could be due to the combined affects of the medication). I so want this to work. Each time gets harder and harder because after every negative it gets more difficult to keep believing for that postive. I have to admit, I will be devistated if it hasn't worked. I am not giving up on my embies though. They deserve every last bit of my support & determination.

Thanks for all your comments. Knowing that I have friends who understand helps beyond meassure.

Lots of love,

Sasha x


----------



## badger b

hi sasha,

i am so rooting for you for a very  bigbfp on monday,you so derserve it.i havent been posting on here that long but am in awe of your strength.may your dreams come true


love and hugs


badger


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Sasha - just willing it to work for you.....    and big hugs coming from windy Wales.

Eggsey - how are your twinges? could be a really good sign I guess, it's just soo hard..it's incredibly stressful isn't it..more than none of us ever really appreciate..  

Thinking of you both..

Hugs

Dx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all, I'm defo breaking the curfew now!  It's 12.45am!  But, DP is busy watching his fav programme downstairs!   Here's a little something I'll share with you.  I wasn't laughing yesterday but it seems amusing to me now....

DP and I were invited to a posh Christmas "drinks" party.  Lots of famous people there (goodness knows why we were invited, but still ) and packed.  We walk in and DP's friend, whose party it was, was across the room talking to some well known people and spots us and shouts over to us in a very loud voice:

  Friend:  Hi there X and AJ!  Lovely to see you both!  How did the IVF in Barcelona go?!
(this, of course, we agreed, was supposed to be PRIVATE!)  All eyes now on us...
 DP:  Er, well, it didn't go as expected.
  Friend:  Does that mean you didn't get pregnant? 
  AJ:  No.
  Friend:  Oh, I am so sorry.  Are you going again?
  DP:  Er, yes.
  Friend:  When?  I love Barcelona.  (All eyes are defo on us now.)
  DP:  In January....
  Friend:  Great!  Come in and meet so and so, they've been trying for a baby for ages....
  AJ:  Great.  Just, great.
  Friend:  So and so this is AJ and X, who've been trying for a baby with IVF for nearly 2 years now......

 and   have discreet yet angry conversation in between snippets of others telling us their "trying to have baby" stories.

 and   leave  's party rather early, faining wanting an early night.    is soaked with perspiration through nerves and anger.    is worried that when he gets home he'll get what for!  In car on way home   asks   why he told this friend about our trip and   says "I had to tell someone" to which   replies, "did you tell anyone else?" and   confesses "just my friends".  

After good night's sleep a generous and loving   forgives   on the understanding that he doesn't tell anyone else and that he doesn't tell anyone about the donor eggs.  End of story.  I hope.  And they say women can't keep a secret?!  
 Might as well have taken a full page ad in the nationals out.


----------



## Jennifer

Awwwwwwwwwww AJ.................. MEN !!!!!!!!!!!  Don't know what else to say really.  Hope you are ok today and not  writhing with embarrassment for long


----------



## safarigirl

Oh AJ - i'm sorry but i am so laughing at your post, its the way you write it, i felt like i was there! - If you could write an IVF/donor skit on the worst cast scenario that would be it...........!!!!  I loved the part about your Dp sweating about what would happen to him.
You really do have to laugh sometimes dont you!!!


----------



## RSMUM

AJ - what can I say?! I have to echo Safarigirl - you really SHOULD be a writer! God, some people are so insensitive aren't they? I couldn't get over the bit about the host of the party...


----------



## safarigirl

AJ - i'm still smiling at your post


----------



## ladyblue

AJ, You have to laugh or else you'd cry, I suppose!  
You'd better watch out, next you'll find your DP chatting on the phone to his mates for ages, and about absolutely nothing at all! (something that only women do, according to my DH!)  
BTW, I did go to the clairvoyant last week. I'm still sceptical, I thought he did a lot of reading of body language. Although in his defence, he was suffering from a very heavy cold. 
However, one thing stood out for me. He got the (wrong) impression that I didn't want children, but said that he foresaw me having a child, possibly two. So that's good enough for me (I'm so easily pleased sometimes!) - I walked out of there feeling very happy!

Janny, you shouldn't feel as if your worries aren't important - they are, especially to you. You should always be able to confide in us, after all, we are here to support each other! So CONGRATULATIONS on your first appointment, I'm glad everything worked out in the end. Good luck for January!!

BadgerB, just wanted to say Hi and good to see you posting!  

Lesley, glad you're over the worst of your flu and that you enjoyed your Thai meal! Hope you get some answers from your Cons on Monday. Actually I'm off work on Monday, if you fancy having some company for your sit in?!!  

Sasha and Eggsey, I know it must be awful, this close to the end of your 2ww, but try to keep positive. You both have so many people just willing you to have a positive result.    

Rsmum, hope you have managed to buy a beautiful Xmas Tree, wrapped all your pressies, and finished all your preparations by now!   
DH and I are coming to Wales for Xmas - Anglesey, home of the in-laws. I've been brushing up on my Welsh, so just for you...Nadolig Llawen!

Bluebell, hope you enjoyed your party, even with your rudolph nose!!  

Safarigirl, good luck with your appointment at Ceram in January! Does this mean that you can get stuck in to the Xmas festivities? Lucky you!

Inspired, I notice you are now one of the 2wwers. Congratulations! When do you test?

As for me, I'm still that mad crazy bird who can't seem to remember anything these days! I only took one of my pessaries at 10pm last night, instead of midnight!! So now I have reverted to 6am, 2pm and 10pm - so much for having a lie-in!!  
Was up for most of last night with pains in my lower tummy - smiling 'cos I thought it might be implantation pains. Now I think it was more likely to have been constipation!!  
Ah well I love all these guessing games.... NOT!!!

Apart from that, I am remaining calm and serene.....well, as serene as you can get in the mad, mad world of ladyblue!  

love to all,

ladyblue
   x


----------



## roze

Hi AJ, I think I would be so mortified!  This is well written though- have you read the Ben Elton novel about a couple having IVF - (Inconceivable?) -the bloke is in TV, and simultaneously makes a drama documentary of their experiences without his wife's knowledge. 

The issue of secrecy and who to tell, for me is one of the most stressful things about this process as it is makes it hard to cope with the ups and downs, and why I would go mad if I did not have this website.  

A year or so ago I told a colleague at work that I was going for IVF- I knew she had had a lot of trouble with m/cs but eventually had a baby- I felt I needed to tell confide in someone at work. However  she told everyone where I was when I was off having egg collection. I rarely speak to her now about anything as nothing is sacred apparently.  I also felt that my then female boss was also setting out to make my life more difficult just before I went off for EC for a few days.

Since then I have said absolutely nothing to anyone at work, which is a bit of a strain, as I am frequently taking leave at short notice to go to Barcelona, or for a scan, etc. and each time I get my GP to write a letter saying that I need time off for 'gynae' reasons. They can think what they want but I am not going to tell them.

I have to say I don't blame anyone or their partner for wanting to share their thoughts and feelings- it is very difficult to sustain complete confidentiality in what is a very stressful situation and one which can go on for years.  We have only told two people , and only one them knows about the donor.  I was adamant that we wanted the child to be the first to know about the donor conception. However I do want to think about whether all this is putting such a strain on us that it might be better to come clean, about the IVF at least if not the donor.

Sasha,  I am keeping everything crossed for you. As ever your strength and resolve is amazing.

love to everyone.

roze xxx


----------



## Izzy x

It's so interesting what you say in your post Rose. DH and i were walking the dog this afternoon and talking about the exact same thing.
One thing i am very grateful for is that i have not told any of my friends. As none of them are thinking about children yet, i find it fantastic to be able to have nights out without thinking about it all. 
Mind due, last night one of them stayed around my house and slept in spare room. I am usually really good a moving all our documents but DH left his negative AIDS test result out on the top bunk bed.  We can't work out if the rumour mill say that either 
a/ i have AIDS and DH has to test regularly 
or 
b/ DH has been a scallywag and had to have AIDS test! 

Anyway, so far we've both told our parents and siblings the whole story. They have all been very supportive and allowed us to feel quite normal about the entire thing. My big fear is that my friends (who are not thinking about children yet but.......) will get pregnant before me. I'm not going to let that happen!

Anyway, thank goodness this website gives me friends that do know the full story and understand the journey. 

Goodluck to those testing this week. I'll be thinking of you.
Izzy x


----------



## Iain

Hi everyone

Been catching up. Just wanted to wish everyone good luck.

Sasha - from a man's point of view (this one anyway), I think that what you're doing is so brave and wonderful.
You're doing exactly what I'd want my DP to do. Doesn't matter what anyone else thinks. Good luck to you. 
I've just read what Safarigirl said and she’s right -  the atmosphere is filled with positive thoughts for you.

AJ – That’s the funniest thing I’ve read on FF. Must’ve been awful but the way you describe it is so funny!

As some of you know we’ve been going along this IVF road for 2 years and we didn’t tell family or friends anything. 
It was difficult at times but we chose not to tell anyone to avoid those closest to us worrying, and others being judgemental or nosey.
We also didn’t want people looking at us with pity in their eyes if we got (and of course we did) a BFN.
We are glad we made that decision. Now that we’ve got the BFP everyone is treating us ‘normally’ and that’s exactly how we want it. 
I know others going through IVF have their own way of coping and I have the utmost respect for them.

Good luck to everyone!!

Iain


----------



## kone

Hello all
i have been reading posts daily but have a lot of other stuff going on so haven't posted for ages.Casey i am so sorry  you really went through it and had the agony dragged on for too long hope you are feeling better by the day and can find some peace this christmas  
Sasha you sound like such an amazing woman and i truely hope you get your very own christmas miracle .You too Eggsey     for monday for you both.
Here's hoping that we all have an extra guest next year for christmas dinner and a new name or names on the present list .
Katherine


----------



## hola69

Hello all,

*sasha* I want to second what Iain has said too, I was thinking about you over the weekend and how brave you must be.. I really really hope it works for you! If anything happened to my DH I would do the same as you but I can only imaging the heartache you must have been through- Im hoping you have the most wonderful present ever this xmas..love and hugs to you..xxx

*AJ* - I would be totally mortified - poor you. At least you havent all fallen out. 

*Roze* - I like so many others dont really want all and sundry knowing, partly beacuse I know people mean well but would just keep asking how its going and you know sometimes you just want to forget it all dont you.  I did see a counsellor at Care as beleive it or not I was going for egg donation and now its me who needs the eggs - Ironic eh? He said that he definatley thinks its best not to tell too many people as its human nature to be inquistive and the more you tell the more people want to know. I only told my Mum, my best friend and my sister. My Mum immeadiatley told my brothers ex girlfriend for which I was furious  and we had words and I have since made her swear that she must not tell anyone else or tell anyone about the egg donation - she has agreed. My mum is a strict catholic and I love her but we do definatley have our differences - she recently told me that she doesnt know how she feels about egg donation as its playing god - shocked me really and thats from my own MUM!! My best friend cant really cope and doesnt know what to say or do, she rarely asks me about it and seems uncomfortable when I share..shame really as I didnt think she would react this way. My sister crys more than me and wanted to donate her eggs to me but unfortunatley she is too old. See thats another thing most people like my best friend dont know how to react do they.. anyway Ill stop rambling on and on now - ha ha  

*Izzy* - I know what you mean - I keep thinking that too. That one of my friends will get preggers before me- oh and it will probably be one of them that doesnt really want kids too  I went to the haridressers last week for the girl who does my hair to tell me she pregnant and is really fed up as she didnt want one yet and cant drink now over xmas..then she rambled on about how sensible I am not having any yet..I had to bite my tongue so much 

*Ladyblue..*glad to hear alls ok and dont forget you patches again you naughty girl   I have a terrible memory and write myself notes and then forget where Ive left the note  Im going to ring the hospital in the morning to ask for my results so will keep you posted.

Anyway HUGE GOOD LUCK    TO SASHA AND EGGSEY - keep us posted girls - evrything is crossed for you..    

LOTS of love and hugs 

Lesley xxx


----------



## Janny

Sasha and Eggsey - lets and lots of luck tomorrow         I'll be glued to my computer.....

Lesley Jane - hope your results are good tomorrow  

Ladyblue - lots of   - hope you are feeling relatively sane?  

Jan x


----------



## ladyblue

Just want to echo everyone elses thoughts - HUGE HUGE GOOD LUCK WISHES TO SASHA AND EGGSEY FOR TOMORROW!!
        

Janny, I'm perfectly calm and serene thanks! Well, sort of!!  

Lesley, hope you get the result of your MRI scan tomorrow....and that it's a good one!  
I usually set the alarm on my watch, but the problem is when I actually set the wrong time for the alarm!  

love to all,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while we've had computer problems (again!!). I have just spent about an hour trying to catch up with you all....

Casey - Just wanted to say how sorry I am. I can't beleive how terrible the last 3 weeks have been for you. You sound a strong person and I really hope that from now on things get better for you. Sending you a big hug.

Janny - Great to hear your news. I know what it's like when you see time running away with you. I felt exactly the same way. I'm really pleased that you can now have your appointment before Christmas. I'm sure this will make you feel much better and ready to start again. Wishing you loads of luck.xx

Sasha - Thinking of you loads and praying hard for you that this will be your time. You so deserve it and I am sending you many positive wishes....everything crossed!

Eggsey - Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow too. It's such a tense time, but I really hope you get the Christmas precent you deserve. I will be praying for you too.xx

Lesley - Hope you get good results tomorrow!

A.J. - You should be a writer. I cna't imagine how terrible that was for you, but you made it sound so funny!! I know your DH shoudn't have said anything, but I think he paid for it that night don't you!! Bless him!

Hi to Ladyblue, Roze,Izzy,RSmum,Safari girl,Badger, Andrea, Ruth and Inspired. Hope you are all well,

As for me. We have our 9 week scan on Wednesday. Can't believe we've made it this far.Still seems like a dream!

Love to all,

Love,Bel,xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Sasha and Eggsey, thinking of you both tomorrow and wishing you masses of     and     in readiness for the result you both want.

AJ, how embarrassing!!!!!!!!   I would have been furious too!!  To have your business shouted out like that.  I haven't had a similar situation but do have a DH who wanted to tell everyone about our treatment and now our good news.  We went to an informal drinks "do" this afternoon and I had to warn him not to say anything (I told him he can tell who he wants in say 3 - 4 months time).  I was drinking orange juice and our cover story was that I was the driver (if asked which we were not).  I did fear that if he had a few glasses of mulled wine he might weaken though - but he didn't!!

Good wishes to all

Beth


----------



## casey

Just wanted to wish sasha and Eggsey good luck for tomorrow      - will be keeping everything XXXXXXXXXXXXX for you both

Lesley - hope your MRI scan brings positive news 

Bel & Kone - thank you for your kind words - i am feeling stronger now and im looking forward to xmas with my dd 

hi to everyone else - hope your all feeling fine and festive 
love caseyxxx


----------



## cesca

Just wanted to wish Sasha and Eggsey good luck for tommorow, keeping my fingers tightly crossed.      

Hope everyone else is hangin loose!!!


----------



## Izzy x

Just wanted to echo all the good luck messages for eggsey and Sasha. Hope you manage to snuggle down and get some sleep tonight. 

Izzy xx


----------



## Iain

Good luck Sasha and Eggsey !!!!!

Iain


----------



## RSMUM

Can't stop thinking about you both Sasha and Eggsey     ..Best of luck girls..

XXX


----------



## Jennifer

Sasha and Eggsey - Wishing you both all the luck in the world tomorrow    

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Andream

Good luck Sasha and Eggsey I relly hope your dreams come true

love
andrea


----------



## Newday

Sasha and Eggsey

wjixhing you loads of luck today

Love Dawn


----------



## badger b

Sasha and Eggsey,

wishing you both lots of babydust today!!!!

love

badger


----------



## pinkpaula

lesley
Hope your MRI brings some positive news for Christmas

and of course, along with everyone else....

HUGE GOOD LUCK FAIRIE WISHES for Sasha and Eggsey. 

Please, please let there be a   winging their way to you both this Christmas.

As for me, today I have my SIL coming down from Plymouth to do the pressie swap so, should be a good day for me, with NO   hopefully.  I am planning my next visit to Ruth for my   FET. Thinking about asking for Blastosist Hatching to increase my chances. This might be our last go as pennies are so tight    Does anyone else have any suggestions or experiences that might help?


----------



## Eggsey

THANK YOU to all you wonderful, wonderful women for all your support, it means so much!  I went to our church nativity last night and had to cry when all the little children were singing "Away in a Manger", just wishing and wishing it will be my little boy/girl up there one day!  Still, I'm at work (but being sneaky with you lot) and will do an evil pee stick tonight - I couldn't face the thought of being in work all day crying!  I'm sending all my love and prayers to Sasha, praying with all my heart you get your BFP!  And, Ladyblue, I had bad pains on day 4 after my transfer, so am keeping everything crossed for you that you get your Boxing Day gift too!  Will check later for Sasha, I believe she gets her blood test result at about 3pm, so will be on tenderhooks until then!  Big love and hugs to you all, thank you so much again for all your positive vibes, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Sasha and Eggsey 

Will be thinking of you both today.

Good Luck and sending you lots of positive vibes.

Love Twiggy X


----------



## charlotte2

Sasha and Eggsey

wishing you both lots and lots of Good Luck for today      

     

may all your dreams come true 

lots of loves,

Charlotte


----------



## bluebell

TO SASHA and EGGSEY !!!!!!!!!!!!
Wishing soooooooooooooooooo hard for you both that you get that long awaitied and deserved BFPs.  Like Bel, my computer has been down all weekend and just spent an hour on phone to ISP getting it sorted.  I was really worried that I might have missed any news from eitehr of you.  I'll be watching with baited breath now.  Hope today and the waiting isn't too unbearable for you both.
Loads and loads of big hugs to you both and to everyone else.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Hello Sasha and Eggsey

Like everyone else I am waiting with baited breath for your news.  Really praying you both get a BFP today!

Love Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Sasha and Eggsey - like everyone else, this is all I could think about this morning - you two lovely ladies getting yourselves up the duff!  I prayed so hard last night, I think I may have used up all my alloted prayers!  

Bless you both and GOOD LUCK.

Love and hugs, AJ xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

My dp sends his best wishes too !  Fingers crossed all day for you - have to go out this afternoon but will be checking as soon as I get back


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Just popping in to look for news from Eggsey and Sasha - I am so keeping my fingers crossed for wonderful early Christmas presents for you both

Bit of a "me" post as well. I feel so low and despondent at the moment – I just can’t believe IVF is ever going to work for me. There is a percentage of people for whom it never works and today I have utterly convinced myself that I am in that group.
I am fed up with people telling me not to put my life on hold – but  how can you not when so much of your time is spend thinking about IVF and what  the future may hold. I have purposely not applied for jobs and promotion because I know I couldn’t cope with the stress of IVF and a more demanding job. 
Everyone tells me it is important to be positive and I have been for so long but things still didn’t work out the way I hoped. I feel as if I am wishing my life away sometimes… 
Does anyone else ever feel like this and what do you do to lift yourself again…

Thanks for reading
Love to all – especially Eggsey and Sasha

Crusoe


----------



## Lisa

Just popped in to wish sasha and Eggsey all he best for today xxx

thinking of you 


sasha everything is crossed for you xxxx


Hoping you both get the BFP you both deserve so much xxx


----------



## Newday

Dear Crusoe

I wish I knew what to say to make things better but I don't.
But I do know exactly how you feel believe me.

I think and it is a cliche time does help and the prospect of another go but like you I too am worried that IVF may not work for me either.

I guess at some point you have to make a decision and move on but I haven't got to that point yet.

It is so disappointing to get so close and then have it snatched away from you and remember that at the moment your hormones will be allover the place and they need to settle down.

Christmas makes things harder to take but hang in there ITWILL GET BETTER!!!!!!

If you want to cat just IM me.

All my best wishes and love

Dawn


----------



## roze

Hi

Crusoe, I have sent you a PM. 

Sasha and Eggsey, keeping everything crossed.

I am now on track to go to IVI Barcelona  in mid January- have arranged some scans and bloods for the next few weeks. IVIB seem to have expanded their international departments, and now have Elena from Italy and Mayte from Germany, as well as the wonderful Carme. All their English is exceptionally good.

Looking forward to a few days  in Barcelona probably 8th - 10th Jan inclusive. Any abroadies there at that time?

lots of love to all,

roze  xxxx


----------



## roze

there are nine of us reading this board at the mo- must be a record!

Who else is out there?  Going into the chat room tonight?

roze xxxx


----------



## Suey

Sasha & Eggsey

Good Luck girls - I really am praying for you both and keeping everything crossed for you.  I reall hope you get the best Christmas present ever.

  

Thinking of you.

sueyxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Crusoe, so sorry to read your post and how you're feeling.  It is very understandable that you would feel low and sad.  Like Dawn says, this time of year also makes these things worse, it highlights what we haven't got or what we've lost and can be an awful time for many of us.  I too am feeling really down today and certain I will be in the percentage of women IVF doesn't work for.  My Mum asked me yesterday when my DP and I were setting the date to get married, and when I replied "we're waiting to have a baby" (which I have said so many times before) she said "yes, but what if it doesn't happen, when will you get married?"  She was mortified when she realised I was upset as my Mum has always believed I would have a baby and I felt my heart sink like stone when I realised she has given up hope for me.  It really has upset me.  I can't move on and I'm not going to give up.  I am a stubborn person sometimes (well, determined really) and I've relentlessly (and sometimes patiently) gone after what I wanted (not ruthless though) and I can't believe I won't have my baby.  I can't.  But there's this little anxious part of my mind which says "what if....." when other people trigger doubts.

However, right now, if there was one baby left in the world to have, I'd let Sasha be the Mummy.  Stupid, but true. 

Crusoe, sorry this has turned into a me post - I was trying to empathise with you.  It will all get better, just as Dawn says.  It really will.  My doctor at the Hammersmith (who is the world's biggest pessimist) said to me after I lost my pregnancy with a weak positive "if you can get this result, it is a very good sign and you will get pregnant again"!  Brought a big smile to my sad face.  Sending you love, AJ xxx

Roze - fabulous news!  I'm in Barcelona with the IM at the end of Jan.  January is going to be a bumper month of pregnant women! xx

Just read AlmaMay's posting (hi Katie) and this prompted the thoughts of Buddhism.  They believe that if you let go of something, it will come to you.  Lots of things have come to me in my life when I've let go of them a little bit emotionally.  This is what my DP wanted me to do with all the treatments I was having alongside DIVF.  So, I let go of them (felt odd but have got used to it now).  A friend of mine chased her career so hard for so many years and zilch happened.  She let go of it only 6 months ago and is now on the West End stage.  Food for thought.  xx


----------



## Sasha B

GOD ANSWERED MY PRAYERS!!!!!!     

I am in complete and total shock! I was so sure it had't worked, I've had no symptoms and have felt the worst (emotionally) during this 2ww. I know its early days yet and I want my embies (not sure if there is more than one - HCG 381 AT DAY 12) to snuggle in for the WHOLE nine months. I can't believe I am typing this. I am so happy, its the very best Chritstmas miracle ever!!!!!!!!! My dh would be so proud. 

THANK YOU SO SO SO SO SO MUCH TO ALL MY FF BUDDIES. YOU HAVE MADE THIS JOURNEY SO MUCH EASIER WITH ALL YOUR LOVE, SUPPORT & ENCOURAGEMENT!

Sasha    xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

I am so estatic with joy for you.  There is a god.

Bless you, enjoy sweetheart. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

OMG Sasha Congratulations!!!!

I have been checking every half hour today to see how you got on. I'm over the moon for you!!! God has answered all our prayers. I wish i could give you a big hug. What a wonderful Christmas present....I'm in tears for you!!! Sounds like a high HCG too. Could be twins!!

Well done...well done...well done!!!!

Lots of love,

Bel,xxxx


----------



## **Tashja**

So sorry to barge in but .......

SASHA COONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!! So happy for you !!!!

We were on FET board together a while ago !!!

Tashja xx


----------



## roze

Sasha, I am so so pleased.  I have been hanging around my  pc at home since 3pm.

Yippee! Yippee!


roze xxx


----------



## Suey

Sasha

That is so wonderful - I am over the moon for you.  I've been so desperately wanting you to get the   you so deserve.  Words can't describe how happy I am for you.

Enjoy every minute of it sweetheart and have the most wonderful Christmas ever!!

          

Love

Sueyxxxx


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Sasha

I have folloowed your journey before and have just seen this. I am so so happy for you. I am sure your DH is watching over you and is very proud of you. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy. Take care of that precious cargo.

Love kimx x x


----------



## Jennifer

I nearly jumped off my seat with excitement !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SASHA - FANTASTIC NEWS HUN - I HAVE BEEN PRAYING AND HOPING AND SENDING POSITIVE THOUGHTS YOUR WAY ALL DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

              

Your HCG is nearly the same as mine at day 12 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am sure your dh has been willing this to happen and is right there with you  

I have to go and email my dp now - he is gonna be sooooooooooooooooo chuffed for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andream

Hi Sasha

oh my gooooooood I can't believe it I am so happy for you. This is the best news I have had in ages.

Congratulations and take care of yourself         

lots and lots of love to you and your baby (ies     )

andrea


----------



## safarigirl

Sasha


WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW

big big congratulations ...... so very happy for you, i've been so excited about you testing today that i almost did a pregnancy test myself!!!!!
very very happy. take care of yourself, rest, let everyone look after you, be selfish and do whatever you want to do (mainly resting) over this festive spirit.
my heart is jumping in my chest it is so joyous for you


----------



## Janny

Sasha I am so very pleased for you. You've made me cry    I'm (almost) speechless.... and it really does sound like a twin score at day 12!!!

Eggsey - sending you lots of   still ....

Jan x


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Sasha, WONDERFULLLLLLLLLLLLL     so happy for you - have just cried all over the keyboard.  Absolutely fantastic news and am so thrilled for you.  Looks like a high HCG level as well...

Take care of yourself and the precious cargo(s) , as I am sure you will.

Love and hugs

Beth


----------



## pinkpaula

Oh Sasha.
That's such wonderful news. I so hoped for your miricle, and now you've gone and got 2 miricles. YIPEEEEEEE. 

Any news Eggsey?


----------



## Womb with a View

Eggsey!  Sending lots of positive vibes your way for a BFP.  All the very best for tonight's testing.   xxxxxxxxxxx

Still sobbing over Sasha's result.  Not a good way to let clients see me.  Bless you Sash. xxxxx


----------



## nats210

sorry to but in for Katie had mentioned Sasha to me & I just wanted to say how delighted I am for.

Congratulations and I wish you a very happy & healthy 9 months.

Only been on the board this afternoon but tears are flowing.
xx


----------



## Jennifer

EGGSEY - LOTS OF POSITIVE THOUGHTS COMING YOUR WAY FROM ALL YOUR FF BUDDIES !!!!!


----------



## crusoe

Sasha

What wonderful, wonderful news - I am so pleased for you. 
love crusoe
x


----------



## Izzy x

Congratulation Sasha, i am absolutely over the moon for you. xxxx

Also thinking of you Eggsey xxx

Izzy x


----------



## casey

Congratualtions Sasha         
I am so so happy for you that your dream has finally come true

lots of love
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Sasha,
Mega congrats from me as well!!
Eggsey, still hanging on in there for you!!!!!!  

Ruth


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks so much girls. Praying very hard for a BPF for my friend Eggesy. Two miracles in one day is not impossible for God.

Sasha xxx


----------



## ladyblue

CONGRATULATIONS SASHA on your  
I am beaming from ear to ear!
You thoroughly deserve it, and you have made my day!  
Enjoy!

            

Eggsey, still got my fingers and toes tightly crossed for you!        

love

ladyblue
   x


----------



## Lisa

OMG sasha so pleased for you I am crying with joy. I have been waiting for you all day xxx

I have sent you an IM xxx

you have made my Christmas .... and restored my faith..


will sign off to all my abroadies now and see you in teh new year thanks to you all for everything xxx

Jennifer you know where I am if you need me 

Love you all 

lisa


----------



## bluebell

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey !!!!!                                        
SSSSSaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssshhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa and her little snuggly inny embies !!
So fantastic.  It's my best Christmas present !!
Yippppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!
Bluebell                                  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Eggsey ... sending you loads of HUGE BLOBS of vibes for a big BFP for you too !!!!!!!!!
           
      
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Sasha

What fantastic news.  Can only echo what everyone else has said.  You so deserve this!!!  Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and take care.

Love Chrissie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen1

Sasha, congratulations!  Really pleased for you.   

Karen xx


----------



## cesca

Sasha   CONGRATULATIONS WHAT A RESULT!       

The road we take is paved with sorrow and joy. I hope your joy will bring you the peace you deserve and remember he is with you in spirit at this wonderful moment and for all time.  Cesca xxx


----------



## twiggy2

Dear Sasha

Like everyone else on here I am so so pleased for you.

You must be the happiest person in the world today!!

Hope you have a very happy healthy pregnancy.

Huge hugs from twiggy XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Eggsey

God really does answer prayers!!!

*I'M PREGNANT!!!*

Congratulations to Sasha!

Good luck to Ladyblue, let's hope for a hattrick!!!

Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

hurrah hurrah hurrah hurrah - what a brilliant day!   Congratulations Eggsey!

Jan x


----------



## Izzy x

​         

Wooooooweeeeee
Double congratulations.
I am sooooooo happy for you both. i'll have a large glass of wine for you both cos you can't do it for yourselves now!

Izzy x


----------



## Rachel

Whoo hoooo!!!!                Sasha!!!  

So so pleased for you. What a Christmas miracle. Enjoy every minute   

Lots of love and hugs

Rachel xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Whooo hooo to you too Eggsey!!!             

Enjoy!!    

Lots of love, Rachel xxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Eggsey,

Wahoooooooo!!! Fantastic two Positives in one day. God is really listening to us now girls!!!

So pleased for you. What a great Christmas you are going to have!!

Enjoy every minute,

Love,

Bel,xxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

eGGSEY ..... WELL DONE AND BIG BIG CONGRATULATIONS.  WHAT A DAY!!!!
so happy for you.....


----------



## bluebell

FANTASTIC NEWS EGGSEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Do you have an HCG reading for us ?

Sooooo happy for you !!!!!

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Eggsey,
Fantastic news soooooooo pleased for you     What a wonderful day.

            

Beth


----------



## charlotte2

Sasha- Congratulations on your  
Absolutely fantastic          

so pleased for you,

lots of loves,
Charlotte


----------



## Clara Rose

WOW SASHA AND EGGSEY!

       

I couldn't be happier for you both!

Love Clara x


----------



## charlotte2

Eggsey- Congratulations on your  

Absolutely fantastic news         

so pleased for you,

lots of loves,
Charlotte


----------



## ladyblue

Eggsey, fanbloomintastic news!!!!!!!
If my face tries to smile any wider it's gonna break in two!!  
I am soooooo over the moon for you.
This has turned out to be the most fabuous day.

Make sure you enjoy every minute of it girl, YOU DESERVE IT!!!

            

Thanks for the good wishes, you are certainly an inspiration!
And I'll do my best to join you!!  

love 

ladyblue
   x


----------



## cesca

Eggsey  WOW WOW WOW 
WHAT BRILL NEWS, SO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH.                      
                                  Love cesca xxxxx


----------



## roze

Eggsey,

Wonderful news!!!!!  Congrats!

Please take care of yourself.

             

love


roze  xxxx


----------



## Eggsey

Thanks girls, I'm sat here crying all over again!!!

I had to do an evil pee stick tonight (from wee saved first thing this morning) and am off to my lovely GP tomorrow for a blood test.  Hopefully I'll get an HCG reading back by Friday and will reveal all!

Lots and lots of   for you Ladyblue, c'mon, I know you can do it!

God bless you all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

EGGSEY - WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

          

I don't know how you got through the day   

What a fantastic day for the abroadies         

Hope to see lots of you in the chatroom in a mo


----------



## badger b

eggsey and sasha,

you have both made my day!i was having a down day day until i got home and read your news,yiphee!so so pleased for you both,its such brilliant news!enjoy your christmas with your little bundles of joy on board


love

badger


----------



## hola69

*WOWEEEEEEE!*

Eggsey - Im so so pleased - I cant beleive it both you and Sasha- what a fab day for all of us!!

Many Many congrats...u deserve it--

Love and hugs

Lesley


----------



## Womb with a View

That is just BRILLIANT news Eggsey!  I am so pleased for you darling.  How you got yourself through the day I'll never know!

ENJOY!

It's a great day for all of us abroadies.         

My DP came through the door earlier today and the first thing he said was "is Sasha pregnant?"  It'll make the evening news, I'm sure.  So delighted for you two ladies.

xxxx


----------



## becca1969

MASSIVE CONGATULATIONS TO SASHA & EGGSEY    

Take good care of yourselves & your precious bundles on board


Have a wonderful christmas & a fantastic new year!!!   

What a fabulous day for the abroadies crew-truly inspirational!!      

Lots of love Becca XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## earthe kitt

Eggsey and Sasha - I am so pleased for both of you - the light is now on for both of you at the end of this bl**dy awful tunnel

Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy for both of you

I'm also having a rather large glass of wine on behalf of the two of you

So we're looking at the August bank holiday for both of you

Mega congratulations

Jo


----------



## Sasha B

EGGSEY, CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAVE SENT YOU AN IM.

LOTS OF LOVE TO YOU AND THOSE EMBIES.

SASHA.


----------



## pinkpaula

Fantastic news Eggsey. Yipeee!!!!!


----------



## RSMUM

What an absolutely incredible day! FANTASTIC!! AMAZING! WONDERFUL!

CONGRATS to you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been soo nervous waiting for your re****s and thinking of you both soo much.

                    


Deb xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Iain

Sasha................Eggsey...............................FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sooooooooooo pleased for you both. What an amazing Christmas gift!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Iain


----------



## chrissier

Eggsey

Great news, fantastic.  So pleased for you.  This has been a wonderful day for good news!!

Love, Chrissie xxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

What an evening for FF Abroadies   I can't stop checking in and reading all the posts


----------



## Eggsey

Thanks girls and Iain, you're all amazing and I just know you're ALL going to get your babies too!  I think I'm still in shock, as I just can't seem to take it in and keep expecting to wake up any moment and find it's all a dream!  

Big love and hugs to you all, God bless you, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi eggsey

great news congratulations      

Look after yourself

Love Dawn


----------



## nugs

Fantastic news Eggsey. I'm so happy for you   
    
Love Nugs x


----------



## twiggy2

Well done Eggsey.

It really has been a fantastic day today!

Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.

Best Wishes Twiggy XX


----------



## casey

Eggsey - CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                

I am so happy for you - you must be ovet the moon !!!!!!

love caseyxxxx


----------



## kone

Oh my god all these posts since this morning congratulations to Eggsey and Sasha you must be so happy two christmas miracles in one day.i have to admit to shedding a tear when i read the news.How wonderful for you both                     
Katherine


----------



## suziegirl64

Hello

Sorry to crash the thread but one of my fellow Golden Oldies, Cesca, alerted me to today's fantastic news!

                 

Sasha and Eggsey - Huge Love and Hugs!!!!!!!!!​
      

I don't know you two but the news has absolutely made my day. Good luck and much happiness

Love Suzie xxx


----------



## bluebell

Katie, you are such a sweetie.  I loved the idea of you in Islington on the phone to your DH.
Here's waiting for your frosties to turn into babes !!!!!

Yes, what a treat it is to check into Abroadies this week !!!!!!!!  I am soooo happy.   My DH asked about Sasha and Eggsey too when he walked in.  You are both famous  !!!

What a lovely Xmas this is turning out to be           

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nats210

Just wanted to pass on my congratulations to Eggsey what wonderful news. Congratulations the best christmas pressie ever.

From such positive news yesterday it makes me more determined to get on with tx.
Happy Happy Christmas to all
xx


----------



## RozLu

Brilliant news Eggsey too!!! xxxx

So pleased for Sasha and Eggsey!!! I am jumping for joy and even thinking about setting a date for my next tx. Oh it only takes a couple of BFPs for some very special abroadies, and the whole world is a brighter place!!!   

Thank you both for giving us all a lovely lovely dose of Christmas cheer and take very good care

R
xxxxx


----------



## Suey

Eggsey

FANTASTIC NEWS - IAM SO THRILLED FOR YOU. WHAT A WONDERFUL DAY.

CONGRATULATIONS AND WISHING YOU A VERY HAPPY, HEALTHY PREGNANCY. 

           

lOVE

SUEYXX


----------



## karen1

Congratulations Eggsey, wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.                  

Karen xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Sasha and Eggsey!  I laid on my bed last night thinking of you ladies and wondering what it would be like to get a BFP, especially at Christmas, and how one would fall asleep that night?!  Did you sleep?!  I laid awake for ages, just so excited for you guys, wondering how I would sleep if it were me!  I'd feel like a kid on Christmas Eve, too excited to sleep yet knowing I must!

Ahhhhhhhhhhh!  

Ladyblue - hope the 2ww is going well.  Are you testing on the 28th?  Sending you lots of  for a BFP.


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear PinkPaula and Casey, thinking of you and hoping that you both feel much stronger.  

Love,
AJ xxxx


----------



## ladyblue

Ssssh AJ, don't tempt fate! I've gone all superstitious all of a sudden!  
But I'm quietly hoping!  

Yes my blood test is on the 28th, a day after my due date, so I'll be doing a pee stick test then....or maybe before if I'm feeling brave!  

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Womb with a View

Silly me!  Line above promptly removed!  (However, I'm superstitious too and I firmly believe what I wrote!) 

Good luck for the 28th!

Love, AJ xx


----------



## safarigirl

Morning ladies and Ian
Thought I share this one with you

My DH has been on a regime of vitamins to make sure his sperm is in tip top condition for our treatment in january.  We had run out of most of the tablets and so he decided to go to holland and barrett and buy some more. 

He arrived home last night with a big bag looking very pleased with himself, and told me he had purchased some real winners on advice from an assitant.  I nervously asked him what he had got, and he pulled out this enormous jar of

HORNY GOATS WEED!!!!!!!!!!!!

I asked him what he had asked the guy at the shop and he said that he had muttered to an assistant that he wanted something to "er help him with his vitality"!!!!!!!!!!!!      I had to explain to him that horny goats weed (although you think the name would have been a clue to him, would not the shapeof his sperm but would have him chasing me around the bed constantly!!!! .... 

Thankfully the horny goats weed is been returned and my regime of selenium, Coenzyme 10 etc will be followed again!!!!!

Hope you all having a good day .......


----------



## pinkpaula

I'm sorry to butt in as everyone including me, is so so chuffed about Sasha and Eggsey, (and rightly so). But I was wondering if anyone on here had had any frozen embies put back and what was their experience of this. I dont believe the success rates are so great, so I was thinking about Blastosist Hatching. But now I'm not sure I even understand what this is. Bit dim I'm afraid. I will email ruth after Christmas but dont want to worry her this close. 
has anyone any experiences or advise to share? I want to up my chances to their greatest as this might be my last chance to give my little girl a brother or sister. 

Fingers crosses for your Christmas miricle Ladyblue xxx


----------



## Janny

SafariGirl! Think there might be some of that in DH's Christmas stocking....

Ladyblue - lots of   being projected your way! Hope you are staying relatively sane? Christmas might take your mind off the last few days... great timing  

Pinkpaula - I'm no expert on Blastocysts but... they are embryos that have been allowed to develop to a greater number of cells (5 days post EC normally I think). They are a bit more successful. The problem in going for blastocysts is that many embryos outside the womb stop dividing before they reach that stage... so the risk is that none will survive. Dr B at CERAM told me that he likes there to be 8 or 9 embryos before he considers progressing them to blast stage (because so many are lost in the process). However if you do get blasts they are there through a ''survival of the fittest'' process and are likely to be very good embryos. I'm not sure how many frosties you have and how this applies to you....? I believe that often not all frosties  survive the thaw so that is another consideration. Its a tough one   , but personally I think those little embies have their best chance inside me and I'm too scared of losing them in the lab to wait. Whatever you decide I am sending lots and lots of   your way  

Lots of love to everyone else - still can't stop smiling when I think about Sasha and Eggsey  

Jan x


----------



## Jennifer

Safarigirl - Horny Goats Weed  That is the funniest thing I have heard for ages   It does confirm what I already believed that men should never be allowed out shopping alone


----------



## crusoe

Hi PinkPaula

Sorry I can't answer your questions but I am in a similar position to you as I have some frozen embryos waiting for me in Spain.
I have read lots of stuff about frozen not being as successful as a fresh transfer but also lots of stories about successes with frozen embryo's too. (Some of the ladies on the Frozen Embryo Transfer board have twins!!!)
I am worried about losing embryos (possibly all of them) in the thawing out process but surely if they survive that and start dividing again they are just like a fresh embryo.
I try and reassure myself that they were 4 excellent embryos or Ceram wouldn't have bothered freezing them at all and I also think there must be a reason why I was lucky enough to have some to freeze when other ladies didn't. I'm praying and hoping that my baby is one of those 4 frozen embies.
When I worry about FET not being as successful as fresh I also tell myself that we have to use these frozen ones anyway before we can move on to another fresh donor cycle so I have nothing to lose by giving it my all and preparing my body as well as I possibly can for them.
Like you though I have loads of questions to ask Ruth in the new year!!!

I don't know much about Blastocyst hatching either other than the embryo reaches blastocyst stage at 5 or 6 days after EC so obviously you are delaying embryo transfer by waiting until then - not all embryos make it to that stage so if you can get the embies to day 5 or 6 you have passed some important hurdles. However, I have read if you don't have many frozen embryos (as in my case) there is no real advantage in taking them to blastocyst stage, you might just as well use them early and hope for the best. As I say I am no expert on this I'm sure some of the other ladies here know more than me and I will simply follow what Ceram advise - they are the experts!!!

Love to all
crusoe xx

PS thanks to everyone who PM'd me the other day or spoke to me in Chat -I'm feeling more positive and knowing there are so many of you who understand is a very reassuring feeling. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Womb with a View

Sarfarigirl!  HOW could I ever forget you from my postings ever again after your latest post re DH!!!  It's hysterical.  I'm laughing so much my jaws are hurting!  I can just imagine him!  Honestly, my experience is that if it were left to my DP, I'd never get to Spain, let alone pregnant!  They can be so funny.  I wish I'd seen his face whispering for his, er, vitality boost!  

PinkPaula, I too am having a FET in January at the IM.  I'm not too sure about the frozen cycle business as this is my first and hopefully my LAST!  However, over the holiday period I am going to do my research so I'm fully informed.  I would think that the success rates compared to fresh cycles can be lower but they are successful nonetheless.  I thought that blastosist hatching was for fresh emies, but I might be wrong.  I'm sure Ruth wouldn't mind you emailing.  It is so important to us ladies to put our minds at rest and get a plan going that I'm sure she understands this.  I'm a therapist and I welcome my clients contacting me if they have a question.  I'd rather they did that than worry all holiday.  I too have a question for the IM and will email later today regarding how many embies they are going to defrost as we have 4 and I only want 2 at a time so we can save them if they're ok.  It's great to hear you're making plans.  Thinking of you. x


----------



## pinkpaula

Thanks for your info. 
I have 4 frosties but Ruth sais she expected 3 to survive. Maybe I will ask for all to be put back instead. I hear that Spain are much more relaxed about this 2/3 embie transfer than the UK. At the end of the day I just want to give myself the best chance I possibly can. I'm nervous enough as it is. And of course, pennies have a nasty habit of running out  
I should read up on it. Maybe if you guys find something really interesting you could let me know, and I will do the same.


----------



## Eggsey

Hello ladies, I've been overwhelmed with all your good wishes!  It is very exciting and neither of us slept all Monday night, just couldn't seem to settle and my hubbie kept going "waaa-waaa feed me!", what a silly moo!  

However, I did the shine did get taken off a bit yesterday when I saw my GP.  He said no to the blood test and no to an early scan - in our area the NHS only do one 20 week scan and he had no medical reason to request an early one.  Thankfully, he did say yes to a prescription for the pessaries and patches, but it's a private one and cost me £98 for 3 weeks supply - but, I know, it's a drop in the ocean of what we've spent already and extremely well worth the expense!  

To be honest, he seemed a bit bemused by it all and has asked for my Spanish doctor's contact details so he can talk to her about why I'm having the patches and pessaries - I felt a bit like I'd had a martian implanted in outer mongolia!  Anyway, he phoned me later to advise me that after discussing me with the partners, reassuringly, the NHS will take me on when I'm 8 weeks pregnant and provide my ante natal care - so good of them after working for the past 25 years!!!!!  Oh yes, and he did congratulate me!

In the end, I've found out that The Glen BUPA Hospital in Bristol are willing to do my early scan so have booked in for Tuesday 10th January at 2.30pm (cost £96) - D Day for finding out how many little babies are growing in there!  I've also booked my OSCAR scan for 2.30pm on Valentine's Day (cost £189)!  I haven't mentioned anything to them yet about it being donor etc, etc - thought I'd save that little gem for after!!!!!!

I tell you ladies, we are the pioneers paving the way for all the ladies that come after us to have a much, much easier time of everything - we'll have sussed everything out for them by then!  Oh yes, and another friend has had her positive from donor egg in the UK, so it's just good news all around!

As far as frozen cycles go, I believe the success rate is slightly lower, but they do get lots of positives from them, so please don't worry too much.  Laser Assisted Hatching is usually recommended for ladies over 40 (as the cell membrane is much thicker) or those who've had 2 failed IVF cycles - I had it done on both my cycles.  They drill a tiny hole into the cell membrane to make it easier for the embryo to "hatch" out of it around day 5.  I'm not sure what difference it will make to a frozen embie.  A Blastocyst is an embryo that is about 5 days old and it's "hatched" out of the original cell membrane.  There's lots of arguments about whether it's better to do the standard 3 day transfer or wait until 5 days - it usually seems to depend on the embryologist's opinion of the embies in question.

Well, that's enough wittering on from me - am off to make tea.  Will check in again with all you wonderful women, but just want to say "c'mon LadyBlue, you can do it!".  Big love and hugs to you all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi PinkPaula!  When I find out anything that's useful re a FET, I will let you know.  I am now getting myself geared up for the FET, I can feel it.  All other areas of my life seem to melt into the background.  Wishing you all the luck you wish yourself sweetheart. xx

Eggsey, so lovely to hear from you.  Your DH's antics made me laugh!  Sorry to hear the NHS are lagging behind in their response times and their knowledge.  No change there then.  You're absolutely right - we are the pioneers of this stuff.  

I am now toying with whether to transfer my 4 lovely frosties into my lovely, warm and welcoming womb or to be more considered and keep some?  I wonder if they'd let me do that?  Knowing my luck.......I'd end up with quad-whatever-they're-called.  Hey, it's a thought!  Just imagine starting up THAT thread!  I'd be on my own!

Love to you all, AJ xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi Eggsey,

Pleased you have got things sorted out now about the scan.  Can't see why the GP was not very helpful.  My own GP was puzzled by the dosage of my patches and pessaries and thought they were on the high side but was able to write a prescription for them.  Initially she wanted confirmation from the clinic that the dosages were correct and I let her have some details from the notes I had.  Otherwise the clinic were going to email her but it was not necessary in the end.

Can you please tell me what an OSCAR scan is?  Haven't heard of that??

Beth


----------



## ladyblue

Hi AJ, just wanted to say that I had 4 frosties with IM, and when I queried how many they would defrost, they said that they would defrost 2, and if they didn't survive they would defrost the other 2. Apparantly it only takes a couple of hours to defrost.
Both embies survived the thaw and we went ahead with our FET. Same again for the last 2. Unfortunately, as you know, all cycles have been negative so far......but I'm still trying!   

Eggsey, thanks for the encouragement (AJ too!). I needed it today. Woke up feeling absolutely fine and no symptoms whatsoever. Pooh. I prefer the aches and pains - which I know are caused by the meds, but I like to kid myself!!  
Roll on the 28th!

Safarigirl, 'horny goats weed?' Is that what the goat was smoking in order to feel horny?  
Thanks for making me laugh out loud - laughter is the best medicine, so they say!


----------



## Sasha B

everyone,

Hope everyone is well.

Yes, Eggsey what is an OSCAR scan and should I be booking one as well?

Ladyblue, hope you get a wonderful late Christmas present on the 28th!

I hardly slept on Monday night either, there were just too many things buzzing around my head!!! I still can't quite believe that I'm pregnant. I'm finding that my sleep patterns have been disrupted over the last few weeks anyway. I've read that progesterone can do this. Just hope all is ok in there (have been having pains in my lower righthand side today. The worrying never ends...

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## casey

Hi girls,
Hope evryone is still on a high with all the good news!

Ladyblue - i've got everything XXX for you - and BTW when i was pg with dd i had no symptoms at all !!!! - hang in there    

safari girl - the horny goat tale made me laugh so much    

Hi AJ - so you're getting excited now ? - send ing you lots & lots of     from now till jan 

Eggsey - glad you got scans sorted and you'll know how many bambini you've got in there 

sasha - have you come down from cloud 9 yet     don't worry too much - its probaberly stretching pains or the evil pessaries  

Anyway just to let you know i've decided to continue trying with another cycle - so im off to Ceram in Feb to see the lovely ruth - i was unsure whether i could put myself and dd and dh thru it again but as some =one said on this thread ( sorry can't remember who ) id sooner regret what i do than what i didn't do  

hi to everyone else - hope you;re all set up for a lovely xmas 

love caseyxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Casey, so pleased to hear you making plans.  Great philosophy "I'd rather regret what I did do, rather than what I didn't".  Excellent outlook.  Wishing you all the very best for February and may 2006 be a great year for you. 

Hi Ladyblue, keeping everything crossed for you and wishing you a wonderful post Christmas present!   So pleased to hear that the IM only defrost 2 at a time.  Sensible!  I shall be logging on the 28th, willing you on.  xxx


----------



## Eggsey

Well done Casey for being brave enough to go again!  I know it does take a lot of courage to keep putting ourselves through this awful rollercoaster ride and I'll keep everything crossed for you!

Hi Beth, Sasha - an OSCAR is a nuchal fold translucency scan which looks for signs that the baby has Downs Syndrome.  They look at the fold of skin on the back of the baby's neck and, apparently, can tell whether or not the baby is more likely to have Downs and then recommend an amniocentisis test.  I believe the result is considered in conjunction with a specific blood test as well.  My donors were aged 23 and 25, so it's highly unlikely that my baby(ies) would have Downs, but I would like the test done just to reassure myself.  I'm also planning on having a 4D scan done later on, so I can see what my baby looks like!!!  It really is amazing what they can do now, and I'm happy to say that The Glen do all these different scans, so I'll just be looked after by one hospital.

Sending positive vibes to LadyBlue - c'mon girl, you can do it!  Lots of love and hugs to everyone else, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Casey

glad to see that you are going again.We could be going around the same time. IF all goes to plan we will go out on the 12th Feb and come back 18th Feb.

Have a good Christmas

Love Dawn


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sad news from me I'm afraid. At our 9 weeks scan last night they found that our baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks and no heartbeat. It came as a real shock as I hadn't had any bleeding or pain(stll haven't). We are devaststed. Life is so cruel sometimes. We really thought this was our turn. We've creid and cried, but the tears keep coming. 

Thanks for listening,

Bel,x


----------



## earthe kitt

Bel  
Omigosh - I am so sorry
This is absolutely terrible, I really don't know what to say, just having a sneak look through a pile of posts to set me up with some good news for the day and this comes like a bolt from the blue
I wish I knew something to say that would bring some comfort but I know from personal experience that nothing can so all I will say is that I am so so sorry
Life can really kick you in the teeth

Really completely and utterly  gobsmacked

Jo


----------



## RSMUM

Bel - so, so sorry to read your post - I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now - but I can share in your pain...to have it all snatched away from you like that - and the shock too. My heart goes out to you and your DH.

Thinking of you.

Deb x


----------



## twiggy2

Bel 

So sorry to hear your news, life is so  cruel sometimes.
Dont really know what to say I cried when I read your post so I can just imagine what you and your dh are feeling.

 to you both 

Twiggy


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Bel.  I am utterly devastated for you.  How sad.  I don't know how you feel as I've never been there, but I can imagine the pain.  This is just so unfair.  I wish I could take your pain away.  I hope that you and your lovely partner have the support you need at a time like this.  Just before Christmas as well, it must be so awful.  I want to swear out loud at something or someone that "this is just not right, not right at all".  I'm speechless and I wish I could help more.

Cry sweetheart, it does heal the emotions somewhat.

Love and healing thoughts to you and your DH.  xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Bel, i am so very very sorry for you and your dh     - i know the feeling of a scan that isnt good news and its just the worst.  My thoughts are with you, i wish i could say something that could express how truly sorry i am for you and the pain you must be experiencing.  This is such a difficult time for it to happen at, and i hope that you have some famiy or friends who can be of support to you during this time. Mye heart goes out to you and sending you love


----------



## RozLu

Oh Bel
I am so so sad for you Bel    
I do know what you are going thro' and I know that there is little anyone can do to stop your tears and pain. Please take good care of yourself and know that we are all thinking of you and your DH
love R
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Bel
I have sent you a PM
I am so very sorry - thinking of you
Crusoe
x


----------



## Eggsey

Bel, I'm so, so sorry to read your news.  I'm sending you all my love and a mega cyber hug, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Oh Bel - i am so very very sorry to hear your news - it must have been a terrible terrible shock . My heart goes out to you and your dh - its so cruel and unfair to have your joy taken away from you - 
i don't know what else to say excpet that you are in my prayers that somehow something will bring you some comfort over the coming weeks - 
sending you all my love
Caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Bel

I am so sorry to hear your dreadful news.  After all you have been through you so deserved this to be your turn.  Will be thinking about you and truly hope you will get there in the end.

Love Chrissie


----------



## Jennifer

Bel - Words simply fail me - I am devastated for you.  

Lisa has asked me to pass on her love and hugs to you


----------



## pinkpaula

Oh Bel. I am so sorry. Life is so rubbish at times isn't it? I wish I could wave my magic wand and make it better  
You and your DH cry and let it all out. Take time to come to terms with this and grieve. 
I am sending you some HUGE


----------



## Janny

Bel I can't find the right words.... everyone else has said what I feel for you and DH. I am so shocked and so very very sorry. 

Jan x


----------



## Newday

Hi Bel

Sorry I haven't responded sooner just saw your post.

I am very very sorry Thinking of you

Love Dawn

I have sent you a IM


----------



## hola69

Bel,

I just wanted to send you a HUGE hug and say how very sorry I am to hear your news..  

Life is so unfair and cruel at times..I dont really know what else to say except Im thinking of you and hope that you and youre DH can be strong together and not give up hope at such a terrible time.

You are in my thoughs and prayers, 

Lots and lots of love and hugs

Lesley xxxxx


----------



## cesca

Bel You don't know me as Iam new on this site but I just wanted to say how sad I was to read your post. To loose such a precious babe is devastating and so cruel. Please look after yourselves. Love Cesca xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Bel,  so very very sorry and sad to read your post.  How awful and devastating for you and DH.  It just does not seem fair.

Beth


----------



## ladyblue

Bel, I've just logged on and read your post. I am So sorry.  
Everything has been said that can be said. 
I am totally shocked, and I cannot believe how cruel life can be at times!
Lean on whoever you need to lean on, and allow yourself to be supported.  
Know that we are always here if you need us.

           

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Izzy x

Bel, I am so sorry to read your news. It's an utterly awful thing to have happened whatever the time of year. I'll be thinking of you and sharing in your sadness.  

Izzy x


----------



## becca1969

Bel,

I am also a new girl on this site but just wanted to tell you from the heart how very sorry i am to read your sad news.

Words feel so inadequate at times like this-I know it is just so awful to have your dream snatched away so cruelly.

Thinking of you at this terrible time

Sending huge hugs & wishing you strength

Please look after yourself

Lots of love Becca xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Bel, I just want to give you a great big hug. How aweful for you and your dh. I am so shocked and so grieved for you. We're here to listen any time. Sorry, I'm just lost for words.

lots and lots and lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## kone

Bel i am so very sorry for your loss.I have been thinking of you all day and was so angry when i saw your post this morning .Why is life so unfair all we want is a healthy baby and there are so many unwanted in the world.I hope you and your dh are somehow managing to get through the day.I wish i could do something to ease the pain but i hope it helps to know that all your ff friends are here for you when you need them.
Katherine


----------



## badger b

Bel,
Have been thinking of you since your sad news,hope you and dh can find some comfort in each other.take care of yourselves,we are all here to support you through this sad time.

much love and hugs

badger


----------



## Lobs

Bel
I was so sad to read your post  .
I just wanted you to know we are thinking of you & your dp. Words can't express how sorry I am for you both. 

Love Lobs
x


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Bel - I was thinking of you all yesterday evening and this morning - Thats all I can say hun - you and dh take care ok


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Thank you for your support. You are all wonderful and it helps so much to know that you are here. We are finding it difficult, but we will get through it. It just seems so unfair. Feeling a little numb at the moment, but just wanted to thank you all for being here. I will post more when I feel a little stronger.

Lots of love,

Heartbroken Bel,x


----------



## safarigirl

bel, i have been thinking of you since i read your post .... i will be away for about two/three days over christmas, but if you need to talk, just IM me ...
thinking of you and sending you hugs and love


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to wish you all a very very Merry Xmas and Happy New year! 

I had some good news the other day I got the call that my MRI scan has come back fine - the lump is gone - hooray..
Am confused though as now wondering why I still have the other problems but the nurse has put me in for the 30th with Mr Patel for a review and then its off to Ceram..

Bel hope you are feeling a little better..am still thinking of you so much and sending you lots of hugs.. 

Ladyblue - how you doing? Only 5 days to go am hoping so much for you..will be around on the 28th if you need a chat.. 

Eggsey and Sasha...how you both doing well I hope and still over the moon! 

Thanks everyone for being so supportive to me this year, what would I do without you guys??  

love to you all

Lesley xxx


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Lesley 

Great to hear your results are back and are OK. So you didnt have to wait three weeks after all. (I should think not!). You can now enjoy Christmas.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you.

Love Twiggy X


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Bel, we're all thinking of you and sending healing thoughts.  Take good care of yourselves over the next few days and I wish you all the very best sweetheart.  Love, AJ xxx


----------



## nugs

Happy Christmas everyone  and may all  your dreams come true in 2006 .  I'm away for Christmas at the in laws and then south coast for New Year so won't be near a computer until 2nd Jan probably.

      

May peace be with you all and especially those that have had BFN's this year and have lost precious babies.  Sending you love and strength to face treatment in 2006.  It's your turn next year girls.

Good luck everyone and take care love Nugs xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Lesley, so pleased it showed nothing on the scan and glad you got it sorted early!  I hope all goes well on the 30th and it proves to be nothing elsewhere. xx

Ladyblue, here's wishing you a massive amount of       for the coming days.  Keep busy with the holiday festivities and keep positive.  xx

We invited the neighbours in last night to have mince pies and mulled wine, which was lovely.  However, it seemed that we were the only couple who were childless and I really felt it, especially as one couple had only just given birth 9 days previously!  However, they all left their kiddies at home, which I was grateful for (love kids, but feeling it keenly now).  I now have the task of being surrounded by so many kiddies and babies on Christmas Day.  However, I'm sure I'll find the strength from somewhere to pretend it doesn't matter.

Love to you all and I'll post tomorrow I'm sure!

AJ xxxxxxx
ps just read your post Nugs - have a very merry Christmas, a great 2006 and will catch you in the New Year.  xxxxx


----------



## nugs

Don't give up on your dream Bel.  I'm thinking about you and your DH. Big hug and take care xxxx Nugs xxxx


----------



## nugs

Oh AJ I can't begin to imagine how difficult that will be.  I've spent the last few ones feeling like that and I imagine many others on this board feel the same. I'm sending you all on this board the strength to deal with those insensitive comments and the boring baby conversations this Christmas.  I know I'm one of the lucky ones and I am eternally grateful, and I will never forget those who are still fighting the battle with such dignity. 
Love Nugs x


----------



## safarigirl

Dear AJ - sending you some positive vibes for xmas - remember you have a plan for 2006 which could involve a bundle of your own this time next year!!!  My way around children is just to love them, and see them for the little spirits they are on this world.  I know its not easy being around children when you are feeling vulnerable, but as you are holding them, remember to whisper to the universe that you are ready and waiting for yours!!!!

Sending everyone wishes for a peaceful, happy and joyful time, and for those that are struggling the strenght to face 2006 with lots of energy, renewed hope and the possibility that anything might just happen.

love to all the special women on this board, iain, and all your partners, husbands, wifes, children and esepcially those little child spirits waiting to be born.

love and peace ...... (and no i have not been listening to reggae all afternoon its just how i feel)

bel special thoughts with you ......


----------



## ladyblue

Safarigirl and Nugs, what lovely, thoughtful posts. Your sentiments are beautifully expressed, and I, for one, certainly take heart from them! Thankyou!  

AJ and Lesleyjane, thanks also for keeping faith with me! Your positive thoughts must be having an effect on me, because I certainly feel calm and serene. I have no idea whether this tx has been successful or not, but I feel quite happy within myself. Maybe I have finally managed to reach that level of acceptance that allows us to move on? I don't know. I will try again if this is unsuccessful, but I know that it will only happen if it's meant to happen. Fate and all that!

AJ, I hope that Christmas Day isn't too much of a trial for you. Remember, 2006 WILL be your year, and so this time next year you may well be celebrating with your own little family!    

Lesleyjane, I am SOOO glad to hear that everything has cleared up - what fab news! And before Christmas too, so you can relax and enjoy it!  
Good luck for the 30th with your consultation - I hope it all goes well! 

We are driving to Angelsey tomorrow, to spend Christmas with the in-laws. Unfortunately this means that I will not have access to the Internet until late on the 27th, when we return home.
And I may well know by then, if I have decided to do a pee-stick test.
(The 27th is my proper test day, but my blood test isn't until 28th.)

So, I will take this opportunity to wish you all a very merry Christmas   and here's hoping that all our dreams come true!!
          

ladyblue
    x


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

just wanted to say thanks for you kind messages...I am so relieved but dying to know what the next step and advice is too..but as you all say its fab and was so nice of them to ring me with the results before Xmas..

Ladyblue..have a wonderful time at your inlaws, all my prayers are with you..GOOD LUCK     

Twiggy2 thanks ever so much..I know it came as such a surprise. I was driving to work and my mobile went and the nurse who I spoke to previously said they had received my leter and wanted to let me know that I wasnt to worry over XMas , that all was ok and Mr patel wanted me to know that and will see me on the 30th...has restored my faith in people after my moaning 

AJ- I know how you feel hun..xmas is all about kids and sometimes I hate xmas..but this year Im going to stop that and be happy that I have my DH, you guys and maybe more luck next year..I feel so much more positive!  I was in the que in debenhams buying pressies yesterday and there was a lady in front with a newborn and I promptly started crying like an eejit  


lots and lots of love,

Lesley xx


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Ladyblue 

Oh well it looks like your the next one testing!

Just wanted to send you lots of positive vibes and hoping that 2006 will be the year for you.

I hope you have a lovely time at your inlaws and GOOD LUCK for the 28th.



Merry Christmas Love TwiggyX


----------



## chrissier

I'm away for Christmas tomorrow.  Hope you all have a lovely Christmas and new year!

Love Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

I'd just like to wish everyone a very peaceful Christmas and a New Year in which all our dreams come true. 

Lots and lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

All the best to you all! 

Ladyblue - bring yer wellies 

Special huge hug to you Bel.

lots of love girls,

D


----------



## Jennifer

[size=17pt]HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE  

  I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A LOVELY TIME 
WITH LOTS OF NICE SUPRISES  [/size]

          ​


----------



## ladyblue

Morning Ladies,

Just a quickie before we go, but I'd like a bit of advice please?
I did a pee stick test this morning -2nd one of the morning, no way was I going to do one at 6am!
I had decided to do one today, just in case (no willpower!), but not tomorrow or Boxing Day - didn't want to ruin the day.

Anyway, I think there is a very, very faint line. 
But I'm not sure if this is just the transparancy of the stick (First Response)?
Now I don't know if I should test tomorrow or not!!  

If I'm honest, I think it might be my first ever    but I'm scared to hope until I have a definitive test result!

  

Any opinions gratefully received!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ladyblue!  Oh gosh!  Don't know what to say to help you as I can't see the stick and the only ones I've ever used have shown a BFN where there was no line at all and no faint transparency.  I used First Response too and I would say that I only saw one line.  I would think the manufacturers would be very careful not to show any hint of a line if it was a neg result, no ambiguity.  So, if you can see a line, no matter how faint, I would say that it's a positive!!!!!!!!

I am praying and hoping that you are preggars, my lovely!  I am so excited for you!  I understand your predictament too - do you test again tomorrow?  Crickey!  I was thinking of you as I went to sleep last night and I wondered if you'd test before Christmas.  I hope someone else logs on to FF who can help  you as I can't bear the thought of you not knowing.  I have a real good feeling about you this time.  Always have.  

      

I shall logon later to check on you.  HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS AND I REALLY HOPE YOU HAVE THE BEST CHRISTMAS PRESENT ANYONE OF US COULD IMAGINE AND HOPE FOR.  

Heaps of love, AJ xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

My dear Fertility Friends!

Thank you so much for being there for all of us when we needed you and I truly thank you for being there for me especially.

         

MERRY CHRISTMAS and I hope you all have a FANTASTIC 2006 in which ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE.

Have a wonderful few days and for those of us who aren't Mummies yet, may 2006 be our year.

Much love, AJ xxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Special thoughts to Bel.  I, like so many of your friends here, are thinking of you and sending you healing energy.  May you and your DH be able to look forward in time to come.  Wishing you the very, very best for 2006.

Love and hugs, AJ xxxxx


----------



## ladyblue

AJ, thanks for replying so quickly!

I've just had a thought. The medium chappie you recommended told me that I was sentient and to open myself up and listen to my inner self etc.
I've been very relaxed and happy throughout this 2ww, for no real reason!
Maybe, just maybe I always knew?!!

Also he told me that I would have a child - even though he had the (wrong ) impression that we didn't want kids!

So I am still hoping, hoping, hoping!!!!

ladyblue
   x


----------



## Eggsey

Ladyblue, a   is a  !  If you're not up to testing at 6am, why don't you save your sample (as I did) and then test later?  Sounds like you're going to make it a hattrick after all - congratulations!

Well, I had a bit of a scare on Thursday night.  I had my usual AF crampy type pains, but this time I had a tiny bleed of about half a teaspoon of bright pink blood.  I rang IM first thing Friday and they said not to worry, 95% of women who have a bleed go on to have a normal pregnancy.  She said I was doing too much and needed to take things a bit easier, so I have definitely been doing that!  So, I'm trying very hard to stay positive and have upped my patches and pessaries on their advice.  I still get my AF crampy type pains, but not a hint of any more blood.  It's so tricky this bit, I can't wait to have my scan and see the little heart beating away!

I probably won't log on for a bit, so just wanted to wish all of you a fab Christmas and I'll catch up with you all next week.  Ladyblue sending you loads and loads of  

Lots of love and hugs to you all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy2

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE, MAY ALL OUR CHRISTMAS WISHES COME TRUE 
LOVE Twiggy XXX


----------



## Jennifer

Don't really have the time to be on here just now but......

SO GLAD I POPPED IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A line is a line Ladyblue - however feint.  My first test was feint but grew stronger over a few days !  CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a lovely Christmas pressie


----------



## Womb with a View

Eggsey, glad to hear you're resting and like the IM say, it's very common to bleed a little.  Have a fab Christmas.  xx

Ladyblue.....AlmaMay is right, a line is a line!  I didn't realise you couldn't get a false positive!  Fantastic news!  As AlmaMay says (she's so wise!) cautiously enjoy your positive until your beta test is done.  I've never known the medium chappie to be wrong with his clairvoyance..... 

Here's wishing you all the very best for Beta Day!  xxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi Girls

Bel, I was really sorry to read your sad news. Look after yourself. 

Sasha and Eggsey, best of luck with your scans. 

Ladyblue, that's very exciting about the HPT. And yes, a line is a line...however faint! Are you going to do another test? I have a feeling you are going to get a  !

Wishing everyone here at FF a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## hola69

Oh my god Debs (ladyblue), just read your IM thanks..then logged on here- WOW how exciting!! Please GOD let it be your time. I have a feeling it is, as you deserve it so much! Keep us posted.  

Bel - thinking of you - special hugs at Xmas. 

Eggsey - please take it easy and do as youre told - ha ha 

MERRY XMAS EVERYONE   

Love ya

Lesley xxx


----------



## Rachel

Ladyblue 

Congratulations! Well done. Enjoy every minute of it all   

Lots of love, Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone
 
Just popping in to wish everyone a Happy Christmas.  I am typing this on our new all singing, all dancing computer - an early christmas present!!!

Christmas will be hard time for many people but hope everyone will be able to take some time to relax, eat lots of nice things and enjoy spendingtime with family and friends while looking forward to next year. 2006 is going to be a big year - lots of abroadie babies and lots more BFP's.
I have an appointment with the consultant who did my D&C on DEC 31st. I am taking this as a good omen. I get signed off on the last day of 2005 all ready to start 2006 on a completely fresh foot. I'm actually starting to feel excited about what it might bring!!!!

Bel -thinking of you lots 
Ladyblue - wow -  a line is a line is a line - sounds like this is it to me!!!!!!

Love to all
crusoe xx


----------



## Rachel

Merry Christmas and a Happy and Positive New Year to all the Abroadies









I shall be praying that in 2006 all your dreams come true 

Lots of love, Rachel xxxxx


----------



## guadalope

Hi all,
We are going to CERAM in January for a DE transfer the 23rd or 24th. So exciting! And scary.... will it work this time around. How do I get on the list? Quite new to this site....

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Izzy x

Ladyblue,that all sounds great to me. I was the same when i got a faint line, i could not beleive it. So much so that i did not tell DH and then, when i did, he would not believe it either and i got cross with him! Not quite how i expected to break good news to him! Anyway, a positive is a positive. When its a negative, you can't see anything at all. 


Bel, sending you more hugs Bel, keep thinking of you and hoping that you and DH are OK. 

Guadalope, hello. At the moment you have to email Jennifer with your details but after New Year i thinK it's Lisa. Good luck with your treatment. 

Christmas Greeting Everyone, see you next year after emptied my head of a few more brain cells celebrating the Christmas and New Year! Cheers!

Izzy x


----------



## badger b

HI everyone,

Ladyblue,wow,congratulations!!!!!looks like a BFP to me,enjoy!!
Bel,you are in my thoughts hon.take care 
Just like to wish everyone a very merry christmas and a wonderful 2006!May everyones dream come true in 2006!


much love

badger


----------



## Sasha B

Ladyblue,

Congratulations!!! I can only echo what has been said by others... a BFP is a BFP. Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and take it easy.

Sasha xxx


----------



## RozLu

Just wanted to wish a very Happy Christmas to all my Fertility Friends. 
Thank you all for your very special friendship and support!
I don't know what I would have done without you.
Here's to 2006 filled with BFPs and bouncing babies!​   
lots of love 
R xxx


----------



## badger b

Guadalope,

sorry missed your post.!good luck at ceram end of jan,im there too,30th or 31st is my donors ec.



badger


----------



## casey

Just to say MERRY CHRISTMAS    and  a happy and healthy 2006 to everybody    

ladyblue - hope this is the one for you   

Bel - thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxx

eggsey - take it easy and let dh give you lots of TLC 
bye for now
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

I couldn't keep away so logged on from my Dads pc in Berkshire   Just checking in on you all   Hope everyone is ok and having a good time   

Lots of Love and Christmas Hugs
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## RSMUM

Morning everyone! Hope you all had a nice day yesterday! I did, but too much    so now I feel really   .

Just wanted to say Hi to all my cyber friends and a special   to Ladyblue who I'm thinking of today...

Deb x


----------



## Janny

Hi everyone - hope you had a great Christmas  

Eggsey - I've been thinking of you and hoping that your 'scare' was just that, and everything has settled down again now? Hope you've had the best Christmas ever!  

Ladyblue  - have you dared to test again?!  - I keep logging-on in case you make it to a computer. Keeping everything crossed for you that that little line has just got darker and darker    

Bel - thinking of you and DH 

Wishing all of you special people and very happy 2006. Hoping that it'll be the year that all our dreams come true  

Jan xxx


----------



## guadalope

Thanks Badger! We will be there the week before you. Our donor is scheduled for the 23rd or 24th of Jan.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## casey

Ladyblue - wishing you lots and lots of luck for testing today         

Hope everyone had a great Xmas xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

casey


----------



## ladyblue

Hi Ladies,

We have just arrived home - expecting loads of snow, but only finding a sprinkling! Never mind!

Thanks for all your good wishes - I tell you, ff is so addictive, I've really missed logging on and catching up with everyone.
I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas, and are still relaxing with your feet up!

I thought I'd quickly update you all. I have tested every day since 24th, using different tests, and each one has come up as a positive!! 
I have now accepted that it is a BFP........and I am still gobsmacked!  

Dr Walker from IM phoned me today, to find out the result, and told me to double up on the patches and pessaries.
My blood test is booked for tomorrow at 1030hrs, so I will let you know my levels when I know.

Rsmum, thanks for making the time to meet up today, it was really nice to meet you. And Conwy really is a beautiful town! You're lucky that you live there!

TTFN,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## bluebell

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey  heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyy !!  Just came on to wish you luck Lady Blue and seen your result !!!!!!
Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, the best Christmas present I've had !!

So so so very pleased for you.  Did you manage to share a drink with the lovely RSMUM to celebrate ??  I'm very envious that you met one of our loveliest FFs !!! 

FANTASTIC NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                               

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hurrah - brilliant news Ladyblue. 

Jan xxxxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Oh Ladyblue, I am so delighted for you!  I've been checking in all day to see if there was any news.

Congratulations on your !

Clara x


----------



## hola69

Hi Ladyblue,

Im so made up for you.... . I knew it would be a positive..am so thrilled, u deserve it so much! What a way to start the New Year!

                                                  

Enjoy it..Love and lots of hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## casey

Ladyblue - Congratulations on your    ypu must be over the moon   I am so very very happy for you    

love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Way to go, Ladyblue!!!!          

Delighted for you!  Yipppppppppeeeeee!  Over the moon.  Mr P is probably right.........twinnies, I expect!  

Love and a fbh (FAT BIG HUG) AJ xxxxx


----------



## Eggsey

Ladyblue, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!  I just knew you could do it and make it a hattrick - I'm just sooooooo happy for you!

Love and hugs, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kone

Ladyblue congratulations wow what a way to start the new year i am so pleased for you.Hope all you lovely ladies had a great christmas and lets hope by next year alot more of us will have to put an extra stocking out on christmas eve.
Happy new year to you all lets have lots more BFP in the new year.
Katherinex


----------



## Iain

Congratulations Ladyblue!!!!!

Iain
x


----------



## chrissier

Dear Ladyblue

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Great news to end the year on.

Love Chrissie xxx


----------



## ladyblue

Hi Everyone,

Thanks ever so much for all your congratulation messages, it really warms my heart!
Just had my blood test result, my HCG level is 313.7!

So it's looking good so far, and my scan is booked for 13th Jan. I can't wait!

I'd like to echo what Kone said, and that's to wish you all loads of luck on your journeys, and to hope that 2006 is the year that all your drems come true.    

You have all been such a support to me, and I hope that I can continue to support you!

love to all,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Rachel

Ladyblue

Whooo hooo!!! So pleased for you      Enjoy every minute of it all  

Lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

ladyblue, just logged on and seen your wonderful news ...... soooooooo pleased for you... what a great christmas present!


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Ladyblue 

Thats fantastic news! Well done 

Congratulations twiggy


----------



## RozLu

Great new Ladyblue!!!  

hugs to all
R xxx


----------



## badger b

Congratulations Ladyblue!!!!!


love

badger


----------



## shazzer

Hallo everyone

I now feel I can join you once again as I will be having Donor treatment in ceram in February. Ruth has found me a Rhesus donor who will be ready mid feb. So I have started the pill for the first time in 10 years which feels very strange and I have to say I dont feel great on it either. I hope this is normal. I was stunned when Ruth called me and so pleased. So I hope you don't mind me joining you in 2006.

May I wish you all a very happy new year when hopefully all our dreams will come true

Sharon


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Sharon!

Welcome and we're delighted to have you join us.  This is such a warm and loving thread, the people are fabulous.  You'll be supported and cared for here.

Great news re your donor!  February will soon be here.  I know what you mean about the pill!!!!  I hadn't taken the Pill for 21 years!  I didn't have any sideaffects (that I know of!) but I know other ladies do sometimes.

May 2006 be full of babydust for you!

Love, AJ x


----------



## ladyblue

Hi Everyone,

Well the world certainly seems like a wonderful place right now, especially from up here on cloud 9!  

January is almost upon us, and I'd like to wish all my fellow abroadies who are going for tx soon (AJ, Janny and Roze to name but a few!), bucketloads of good luck!    
Let's keep this positive trend going!!

Also good luck to LesleyJane and Cesca who I believe have their first appointments in January.    

LesleyJane, I think you also have an appointment tomorrow (30th) with you Consultant? If so, I hope it all goes well for you!  

Welcome to Shazzer, and good luck for your tx in Feb. Well done on finally finding a donor!  

love,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Janny

Ahh thanks Lady Blue - save us a space up there on your cloud! Welcome Sharon - you'll be in very good hands at CERAM   Is anyone else going to be at CERAM around the 9th / 10th (when I'll be there - hopefully)? Any lurkers and stalkers out there (!) who want to send me a PM - click on the green scroll at the bottom of screen beneath name etc etc. It would be nice to have someone to talk to in the waiting room - I ran out of magazines last time  

Love to everyone - and lots of   for 2006

Jan xxx


----------



## Jennifer

New Home This Way !!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44815.new.html#new


----------

